# The Westgate Campaign Chronicles - serial



## Carlo_One

This is the serialized story of the Westgate Campaign. It started as a weekly campaign in February 2004 and is still ongoing; a relaunch occurred earlier this month, after a six-month hiatus due to a change of job and intercontinental move. Given the original (real-life) start date, it uses the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (FRCS) 3rd Edition as a base, and has been played over the Neverwinter Nights (now Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition) platform. All available contemporary canon material (3rd and 2nd edition) for the Dragon Coast region were drawn on for its creation, along with some classic-style homebrew places and villains, and random D&D community inspirations.

Thanks should also go to the original (2002-2012, RIP) NeverwinterConnections.com site for providing the resources to support the campaign's launch, and now to the new Neverwinter Connections (launched in February 2019) for the scheduling calendar and player forums used by the campaign.

As part of the relaunch, I started going over the existing Campaign Chronicles, which are available for download on the Gateway to Adventure site. In part this was to remind myself of what has happened over the last 15 years, and also to do things like note down loose ends and past information that has become newly-relevant, now that several new players have joined the campaign. I also decided the chronicles could use a bit of editing and reformatting. It then occurred to me that they might be good source material for an old-fashioned serialization, with some new content added and maybe a few twists.

Below is the result. I'm not sure if we'll ever fully catch up with the main campaign action, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Carlo_One

*Campaign Chronicles: The Unboxing*

I unwrapped the large, leather-bound journal, which had remained well-preserved under the oilcloth and string that had been placed around it with care. I discovered that there were actually three volumes, tightly packed on top of each other. I picked up the first one and carefully turned back the cover. The vellum pages underneath it were in excellent shape and the black ink stood out clearly against a faintly yellow background. The title page read:

_To all those who read these chronicles: much is known, but still more is not known about the adventures and private dealings of those worthy people hereafter mentioned. One suspects that not everything that has occurred has been recorded for posterity._

At least it's forthright about it, I thought. Too many "histories" read like extended bard's tales praising their subjects (and patrons) to no end, and relating tales that couldn't possibly be known by anyone.

But that wasn't the purpose of these chronicles, either for me or - as it seemed - for their unnamed original writer. As I understood, they had been copied an unknown number of times by their possessors, all former senior initiates like myself, to be handed down to the next in line. And I was now to do the same.

I have been told that it is my last necessary task (test, perhaps?) before venturing forth into Faerun on the Order's business. When I can leave these walls, then, depends on how fast I can transcribe the tales within into new volumes, to then be preserved against the day my future successor can do the same.

My mentor had explained that this was not to be a rushed task, however. That what I learned in the process would shape my understanding of the world, and the Order's place in it. And that I would be required to put a piece of myself into it as well, by making personal annotations in the new copy of the chronicles. It was not hard to understand why it is done in this way. The lesson is that the essence of a task lies in the doing of it, not in the result, although that is necessary as well.

I knew that it would be a long process, although the Order discouraged talk amongst the initiates regarding it. Although I had never met my predecessor, I would do so now, in a manner of speaking, through the notes he left in the copy of the chronicles that I now held. I readied a fresh vellum sheet and the finest quill pen I could find, before turning the next page.


----------



## Carlo_One

*Prelude: “Adventuring Company Wanted”*

At highsun on the 10th day of the 9th month (Eleint), 1372 D.R., a group of adventurers gathered at the Westward Eye Inn outside Mulsantir's Gate. They had all seen the following notice:

"ADVENTURING COMPANY WANTED. The Baron Pahar is seeking adventurers to undertake an important mission. Interested parties should present themselves to Jard at the Westward Eye Inn at highsun on the 10th day of Eleint."

Two less-than-worthy individuals, Hert and Terner, had already been rejected by Jard, the Mercenaries Guild recruiter, and were deep in their cups in the inn -- much to the exasperation of Ellie, the inn's serving girl. To the remaining adventurers, who had already spent some time sizing each other up, Jard explained the nature of the job: reinforcing an outpost of Baron Pahar's near the Amee hills which kept an eye on suspicious activities of the Sess goblin tribe. The offer was 100 gold per person for a tenday's watch. After some debate, all the adventurers agreed that the job was worth taking. As Jard had expressed interest in signing up an established company, rather than a random group of people, the six adventurers settled on forming the "Six Points Adventuring Company." Jard also required each of them to give a short "interview" to inform him how they could serve the Baron's cause; Jard had rejected Hert and Terner based on their poor performance.

*Flavius Arcus* went first, declaring himself to be a fine and brave warrior, whose sword would swing to deadly effect against his enemies.

*Gumble* said that he was a locksmith and experienced with all manner of devices. He also asked if Jard had seen any other gnomes recently, which Jard hadn't. Jard told Gumble that he could be very handy at the outpost.

*Aerikoth Ankharat* confirmed the perception of the others that he was a wizard, whose spells and arcane knowledge would be at the service of the group.

*Reijn D'Auric* proclaimed his knowledge of stories and song, which would be important for the morale of the outpost's soldiers. Not to mention Reijn's skills with the crossbow, which Jard thought more to the point.

*Durendin Ironhelm* proudly stated that he followed the teachings of dwarven god Marthammor Duin, Finder-of-Trails and Watcher over Wanderers. Durendin's hammer was put at the service of the Baron. Although Durendin became sick for some unknown reason and had to briefly excuse himself, Jard considered that of little import and welcomed Durendin to the company.

Finally, *Drakar Hutark* stepped forward and, in his quiet way, let the others know of his wilderness lore and experience in the wilds. Jard judged these skills to be of high importance.

Following a map and directions provided by Jard, who had sent a fast courier on ahead of the group, the Six Points Adventuring Company arrived in the outpost's area. There, they met the last survivor of the outpost, Oskerr, who had fled an attack by the Sess goblin tribe. Oskerr explained that he was one of ten soldiers stationed at the outpost, which had been overrun by a surprise sally of over three dozen goblins from the Amee Pass. After promising a generous reward from the Baron if the company could determine the reason behind the attack, Oskerr ran off to obtain help from the Baron's forces, which unfortunately were at least a day's travel away.

The adventurers carefully made their way north toward the pass and managed to surprise a group of archers and the Sess goblin captain on high ground overlooking the entrance to the pass. From this vantage point, the party was able to make quick work of the remainder of the goblin contingent deployed in front of the pass. The company found orders written in Common on the body of the captain, directing him to hold the pass. The party also examined the bodies of four soldiers lying amidst the now-abandoned outpost. The decision was made to press onward into the pass, to determine what had befallen the missing soldiers and exact revenge for the attack.

After tracking the goblins to one side of a fork in the pass, the company encountered and easily defeated another large force, with Aerikoth's spell of sleep wreaking havoc in the goblin ranks. An additional set of orders was found on this group's captain, telling him to hold that side of the pass and to prevent any intruders from reaching the forest beyond. The group engaged in a spirited debate about their next steps, the choices being to move forward or to return to the outpost. The decision to press forward was taken and the adventurers entered a peculiarly darkened forest.

A crazed druid, Yane, confronted the company, but after some tense moments was convinced by them that the adventurers meant no harm to the forest. Yane wept as he described how he had been unable to prevent the encroachment of evil into the forest; evil that demanded blood to grow, in Yane's words. Yane mentioned that he had seen goblins pass by with several live humans as captives, which Yane said would be valuable for their blood. He told the company that the evil was strongest in the area of some ruins in the northern part of the forest. Showing pity on the man, the group told him to seek safety while they attempted to deal with the evil. Moving through the forest, the party stumbled onto a wolf pack which savagely tore into the group with little warning, leaving most of them bleeding on the ground. Luckily, the remaining wolves were defeated and healing successfully given to downed comrades. Drakar noted that the wolves had been corrupted in some manner. More cautious now, the party encountered addditional smaller groups of wolves and defeated them during a search for the ruins.

At a large ruin site, the party encountered a human and his undead servitors. After a furious running battle, which left several party members bleeding, the company prevailed. A journal was taken off the body of the human, named Gaj, who served the Lord High Necromancer Zagath. The journal contained references to some dark plot of Zagath’s that required human sacrifices. The company caught its breath as they eyed what appeared to be an artificial cave entrance near the ruins.

Aerikoth, although having fought bravely, succumbed to unconsciousness after having suffered a head wound during the battle with the undead. Durendin Ironhelm, after carving a rune of danger onto a nearby ruined column, carried Aerikoth's limp body into the cave, which the group entered warily. A well-used passage led north from the entrance, forking east and west after some distance. An unused passage, explored by Drakar, lead immediately west from the entrance. The company examined some runes inlaid into the floor, which were determined to be necromantic in origin. The party went down the unused passage and entered a small chamber suitable for resting, with Gumble posting a "trigger" by the entrance for safety. Aerikoth was left in the chamber, after having his wounds tended to, since his injury was not deemed life-threatening. Gumble placed another trap outside, to keep out any curious wanderers.

After the gnomish locksmith disarmed and unlocked the door at the end of the short passage north, Flavius led the party into the chamber and all were set upon by a group of ghouls, who had been hiding in unseen corners of the room. Although the party was victorious, Gumble and Durendin were left diseased by the ghouls' touches. 

Proceeding further north along the main corridor, Gumble unlocked the door at the end. While disarming the trap at the entrance to the large chamber beyond, he was attacked by two scythe-wielding acolytes jumping out of the shadows. No sooner had they been cut down, at some cost in blood, but ranks of skeleton fighters and archers engaged the company. During a raging melee, in which Reijn inadvertently knocked down some of his comrades with a spell, the skeletons were rendered into piles of unmoving bones.

After catching their breath, the company decided to descend to the lower level of the ruins. Flavius eagerly pressed ahead, setting off a trap cunningly laid on the stairs leading down. The lower level was black as ink, prompting a debate amongst the party over how much light should be used. Behind a door at one end of the corridor, the party encountered a group of zombies, one of whom seemed invulnerable. After some desperate fighting, Reijn passed Flavius a magic sword previously taken from one of the goblin captains, which was then used to destroy the zombie.

Moving carefully back down the corridor, the group opened another door and defeated a group of ghouls, at the price of additional wounds and sickness. The next door opened held a surprise: a human prisoner. The prisoner initially panicked, thinking the party had come to take him away to be sacrificed, but was calmed by Reijn. The prisoner introduced himself as Keric, a wizard in the service of Baron Pahar who had been assigned to the Amee Pass outpost. Keric explained that he and four comrades had been taken prisoner and brought to the ruins in order to be sacrificed by a necromancer. He had watched his comrades die one-by-one under the sacrificial knife, and explained he had thought the door opening was a sign that he would be next. In the ensuing discussion, Keric told the company what he knew of the necromancer, his forces, and the ruins themselves. He suggested the group try and find a cache of supplies on the upper level, which he had heard mention of during one of the sacrificial ceremonies. While the rest of the company searched the upper level, Durendin remained behind to comfort and guard Keric. This measure was approved of by Drakar, who was not as trusting of Keric as the others.

On the way out, Gumble locked the cell door in order to prevent any others from entering. This proved fortunate, as a group of cultists attempted to gain entry to the prisoner's chamber while the others were away. When the rest of the party returned, they discovered and killed the cultists. Keric, although weakened from his imprisonment, volunteered to assist the party in fighting the necromancer. The company moved down a long, inky passageway to a chamber whose exit was guarded by two cultists. Easily defeating them, the group moved forward to a bridge spanning a fiery lava flow, beyond which lay the necromancer's sanctum. A few party members scouted cautiously ahead, enough to see ranks of undead and cult acolytes lining the chamber.

Using a magical scroll plundered from the cult's cache, Gumble unleashed a ball of fire into the undead while the rest of the party charged into the chamber. A desperate battle began, the acolytes chanting curses down upon the company's heads while Lord High Necromancer Zagath summoned a tall skeleton warrior to his side, then plunged into melee with his glowing scythe. The company fought fiercely against all comers, Drakar's wolfish companion Daos joining the fray with her fierce teeth. A sorcerer in the employ of Zagath tossed a fireball into the middle of the battle and was shooting missiles of force into the party until he was cut down by a lightning bolt from Gumble, who used his last remaining scroll in the effort. Zagath was finally cut down and Reijn also fell in melee, his lifeblood pouring upon the floor, but was found in time and healed. While surveying their fallen foes after the chaotic battle, the party found the body of Keric, who in the end was unable to cheat death of its prize. The necromancer's throne was destroyed by the party and several of his items recovered, notably his magical scythe and the robes he had worn.

Durendin shouldered Keric's corpse and, accompanied by Reijn, went to retrieve Aerikoth, while the remainder of the party made for the exit. Upon entering the corridor to the chamber where Aerikoth had been left, they encountered a unit of Baron Pahar's guard and the High Cleric Carlin. After the adventurers were recognized as friendly by the Baron's men, the remainder of the party was summoned and introductions were made. The High Cleric explained that the guards had received word from outpost survivor Oskerr about the disaster at Amee Pass and had tracked the company to the ruins. Carlin had suspected that Zagath, who was exiled from Baron Pahar's territory some years ago, might have been in the area, so the cleric decided to personally accompany the guards. The company accepted Carlin's offer to guide them back to Baron Pahar's residence in Westgate and do what was necessary to heal Aerikoth.

Accompanied by the Baronial Guard, the party set off, leaving the ruins empty of enemies, but full of dark memories.


----------



## Carlo_One

*Campaign Chronicles: The first notes of "R"*

I turned over the page to see the first of my predecessor's notes, written on the back, in flowing script.

"_This is the first we see of the abomination's influence. 'Lord High Necromancer Zagath' indeed! He was but a pawn, if a dangerous one. As it was simple fortune that he was defeated at this point in time, perhaps we should all light a candle, or better yet, roll some dice for Tymora. --R"_

A somewhat irreverent commentary, but I was forced to admit to sharing the views of "R", my long-since-departed predecessor. I did not see the hand of destiny in this mercenary company's mission to Amee Pass, which no doubt they had expected - perhaps hoped, even - to be boring guard duty.

And yet. What is the nature of destiny? Is it simply self-referential, claiming all that happens as destined to be? The gods are alternately glorious and hateful, generous and cruel, so I see no unifying fate in their hands. Kelemvor's realm is the one constant, but that awaits at the end of the path for all; it does not define the path.

With such thoughts, I turned to the next chapter.


----------



## Carlo_One

*Chapter I: In Service of the Baron*

The company gathered in the common room of Baron Pahar’s house in Westgate, having fallen asleep the previous evening upon arrival, exhausted from their journey. Durendin Ironhelm, in fact, could not be woken from his near-comatose state; he had insisted on carrying Aerikoth until the wizard had returned to full health. Reijn earlier that morning received a note from a messenger and left shortly thereafter, muttering something about an old flame and being back "sometime." The Baron was out at a meeting, the group was informed by High Cleric Carlin, but was expected back later that morning. Carlin went to a small side room to attend to his morning prayers while the adventurers breakfasted.

An old man in dark robes arrived and Carlin briefly interrupted his prayers to introduce him as *Jamorin Gellantara*, an expert in necromantic lore. Jamorin had been invited by the Baron to assist in investigating what motives had been behind Zagath's actions. Uneasy introductions to the group were made, with Gumble being the first to extend a (somewhat shaky) hand of welcome.

After some time, Baron Pahar came through the door and thanked the company for their services, which had been above and beyond the call of duty. The Baron then asked the group to discuss the details of their experience with Jamorin. Two items possessed by the necromancer, robes and a magic scythe, were produced for examination. Both Jamorin and High Cleric Carlin agreed that Zagath had not possessed great power; in light of Zagath's early career as a simple village madman, however, the fact he had managed to obtain any dark power at all was disturbing. Carlin recounted to the group how he had ordered the original investigation and subsequent exile of Zagath, who at the time had possessed no real power. Durendin at this point wandered down from his upstairs bed, having finally shaken off his exhaustion. Jamorin, with some theatrics, announced that he believed he knew how Zagath had obtained his power: from a lich in the Westgate area. In fact, Jamorin said, it was to investigate stories of the lich that he had come to Westgate in the first place - stories that included the mention of a valuable artifact in the lich's possession. There was some consternation among the rest of the group about the involvement of a lich. 

(_A most appropriate reaction. And where did this Jamorin come from? His motives are rather suspect. --R)_


----------



## Carlo_One

*Choices, choices*

The Baron put aside the issue of the lich for the moment and said that he needed to act quickly to gather information and see off any threats to his domain. He stated that he saw three avenues of approach: a punitive expedition against the Sess goblin tribe; investigating the village of Turnton, where Zagath had first appeared; or investigating necromantic activity in Westgate. The Baron stated that while his own forces should be able to accomplish either of the first two objectives, they would welcome the company's assistance. Meanwhile, the Baron had no presence inside Westgate beyond his modest residence, which was on property owned by Lady Thistle Thalavar. The Baron put the question to the party what course they would like to pursue, then retired to the side room with Carlin to discuss a private matter. The group debated for some time, going back and forth over the merits of a punitive expedition versus investigating the village. Durendin, meanwhile, managed to overhear something of the Baron's conversation, which made reference to the Lady Thalavar.

Once the Baron was informed the company was ready, he returned to hear their decision. Although there was some waffling by the party, in the end it was decided to participate in the punitive expedition against the goblins. Drakar argued forcefully for the need to do so and Flavius for his part looked forward to the coming fight. The Baron expressed his thanks, but warned the group he did not have unlimited resources. He offered 50 gold per person, plus rights to any loot obtained from the Sess tribe. The company deemed this reasonable, although Aerikoth in particular seemed put off by the prospect of having to go after a tribe of stinking goblins. The Baron then took out a chest of gold and paid each of the remaining Six Points Adventuring Company members 500 gold, 100 for the original contract and 400 in appreciation for the defeat of Zagath. Jamorin was also given a small bag of gold for his services. Jamorin agreed to travel with the group, in order to contribute his unique talents.

After enjoying an excellent lunch at the Baron's table, the group was provided with basic maps of Westgate and informed that the Baron's forces would be ready for the punitive expedition three days hence at the Amee Pass outpost, which was approximately a day's travel from Westgate. The Baron recommended that the company do what business was needed in Westgate and then set out for the outpost, in order to leave enough time to rest and prepare for the armed expedition. After a few hours' break, the group convened in the residence's common room, the Baron being occupied upstairs with one of his guard captains. A few minutes later, Pahar came down and outlined to the group his plan regarding the punitive expedition against the Sess tribe. Baronial guard reinforcements would arrive at the Amee Pass outpost in three days, at which time his forces and the Six Points Adventuring Company would venture into the pass. The goal would be to do as much damage as possible in one day to the Sess, then withdraw.

The Baron encouraged the company to leave for the outpost that same day. The company agreed, but raised the point that they needed to re-equip themselves. Baron Pahar passed out Thalavar Company tokens, which would allow the group to use the private Thalavar store next to his residence. The Baron also mentioned that his forces would be investigating Turnton and that once the company returned, he might have some more information for them. The company agreed to the Baron's plan and departed, stopping at the Thalavar store to pick up supplies.

Departing Westgate, they headed westward along Trader's Road, then turned southwest to skirt a region of broken hills and approach the Amee Pass outpost from the south. After hearing screams coming from ahead of them, they investigated and found a panicked woman who introduced herself as Melissa. She explained that the wagon she and her brother were traveling in had broken an axle and that he was seriously wounded. She led the company at a brisk pace to the site of the alleged accident, around the corner of a hill, only to have a group of bandit fighters and archers set upon the company. The company defeated the bandits in a pitched battle and then briefly tracked Melissa, who however was fleet of foot and managed to escape into nearby woods.

_(The first meeting with Melissa. She already demonstrates herself to be smarter - and fleeter - than most. --R

__(The old 'damsel in distress' routine? It seems it still works on the unwary. Will have to be on guard once - if - I depart from here --C)_

After arriving at the outpost, the company was greeted by the Baronial Guard captain and offered a place to rest. Oskerr, the lone survivor from the outpost’s previous guard force, was also on hand to greet the adventurers. The captain was informed by the party of the bandit attack. After some debate on how to proceed with the punitive expedition against the goblins, the group agreed to the captain's plan of a reconnaissance in force the next day, the main effort against the Sess to be made the day after that, once reinforcements had arrived.

The company awoke at dawn and was soon roused to action by cries from the outpost lookout that goblins had been spotted in the pass. Quickly mustering, the party discovered the presence of three goblin warriors led by a shaman, who was waving a stick with a white piece of cloth attached to it. In broken Common, the shaman managed to convince the group to go parley with the Sess chief, who was waiting just inside the pass. Despite some misgivings, the company advanced to the parley. 

Once they were in front of the chief, whose name was Harakkah, he recognized the company as mighty warriors and offered a magic sword as a gift to the Baron as a show of respect and sacrifice. The chief explained, in pidgin Common, that a wizard with a scythe had given the tribe gold and magic to make them strong, so that they could attack the Amee Pass outpost. The chief said it was not worth losing his tribe and that he did not hate the Baron's forces, only had chosen the wrong side in the conflict. He would return in one week to see if the Baron would agree to a truce in the pass.

In response, the group strongly cautioned the chief not to make any further attacks and agreed to take the magic sword back and put the matter to the baron. This course of action caused great controversy, as Durendin was all for killing the goblins then and there and Aerikoth supported the idea of continuing the punitive expedition. Drakar's primary concern was that the balance of nature be maintained in the future, regardless of what had occurred in the past, a stance which incensed Durendin. Gumble was of the opinion it was all a trick. After returning to the outpost and explaining what had occurred to the guard captain, Durendin nearly came to blows with Flavius when Flavius backed Drakar's position. However, Jamorin quickly interceded and put his staff between the two. Gumble managed to calm Durendin, to a degree, and convinced him to stay with the company. The Baronial Guard captain decided it would be best to mount a strong watch on the pass and to let Baron Pahar make the ultimate decision on what to do, rejecting a suggestion by Jamorin to attack the tribe while they were vulnerable. After exchanging farewells with the captain, the company made the long hike back to Westgate and arrived in the area outside Mulsantir's Gate, the location of the Baron's residence.

The company, minus Jamorin, who had excused himself for a time to pursue his private investigations of the supposed lich, returned to Baron Pahar's residence. The Baron was surprised to see the group and at first was incensed that they had not proceeded with the punitive expedition as ordered. During the ensuing explanation of what had occurred, the divisions within the group remained clear. The Baron asked Aerikoth to explain the significance of the gift of the magical sword, which turned out to be a bane to humans, and its provenance. Drakar made an eloquent argument underlining the logic of accepting a truce with the Sess, in the process upsetting Durendin again. The incident with the bandit ambush and the woman named Melissa was also raised. The Baron told the company he would consider the options with his advisors and meet up with the company four days later at his residence.

_(Jamorin seems to be using his companions for his own ends with the lich.  --R)_

Pahar informed them that, regrettably, he could not afford to host the group any longer and suggested investigating nearby inns. Since the company was new to Westgate, he gave them some advice about the city. Notably, he advised them to not travel much after dark, then only in groups; areas outside the city were not protected by walls, while inside the city thieves and murderers roamed the night. He also told them of Thessar the Warrior, who was in the Shore district and was a friend to adventurers. The company thanked the Baron and departed to seek lodging. They walked over to the Gatereach Inn, which was only a stone's throw from the residence, and talked with its proprietor, Jandrico Swift.

After asking some questions about the group, Jandrico agreed to rent them what he had available, a large room and three small rooms; Drakar for his part preferred to sleep under the stars. Jandrico asked for one night's deposit up front, which was generously (and unintentionally) provided by Gumble for the whole group. Gumble claimed the large room and insisted on having a bath tub, happily decamping in his room and working on his current gnomish project, a pair of one-size-fits-all boots. Durendin collapsed in his own room and could not be awakened afterwards.

Flavius, Drakar, and Aerikoth set off to explore the city, with the intent of looking up Thessar the Warrior. Drakar and Flavius were overwhelmed by the size of the city and the crowds; Drakar found reason to renew his dislike of all cities, despite Aerikoth's needling in response.

The group lost track of each other, but Aerikoth easily navigated the streets to Thessar's house and knocked at his door. The others managed to find him just as Thessar came out to greet his new guests. After the company explained who they were and that Baron Pahar had mentioned Thessar's name, Thessar invited them in. Thessar asked after the Baron, whom he hadn't seen in a long time, and what the company had been doing. Gumble then arrived and was introduced. The group discussed some of the highlights of the campaign against the Sess. Asking about Thessar's history, they discovered his last mercenary contract had been ten years ago in the Giant's Run mountains, working with the Ironhelm clan to help repulse a raid by hill giants; the group recognized the clan name to be the same as that of Durendin. Thessar described the story in vivid terms and mentioned that since he had been the only surviving mercenary after the giant attacks, he had received the entire contract's gold value and retired on it. Thessar then insisted on breaking out his private ale stock and hearing some stories from the group.

_(The first meeting recorded with Thessar. His role in the tale will become more apparent over time. --R) _


----------



## Carlo_One

*Unexpected Comrades*

Regrouping late afternoon at the Gatereach Inn after exploring the city, Aerikoth, Jamorin, and Gumble encountered *Rahnee Roaringhorn*, the occupant of the other large room on the top floor of the Gatereach. Rahnee had been disturbed by the moanings of Durendin and Flavius, but was relieved to learn it was only due to their having consumed a bad roast pig from a street vendor. Rahnee, who had a noble if rambunctious bearing, had recently arrived from Waterdeep with a cargo of horses for House Thalavar. She had the Gatereach recommended to her by Castle Thalavar's steward, Iono. She also had been advised to stop by and see Baron Pahar, if she had the chance.

After some discussion, the three mobile members of the group, now accompanied by Rahnee, went to the Baron's residence. There they were informed by the Baron that Drakar had, with great regret, departed the city for the wilds, since he could not stand the "crush of civilization" any longer. The Baron then gave the party his decision on the Sess tribe: he asked the company to go and accept the goblins' truce offer, but on the condition that the Sess report weekly to his outpost on happenings in the Amee Hills. Baron Pahar also stressed that the Sess needed to be intimidated, so that they would think twice about going back on their word. Rahnee volunteered to accompany the group, finding the matter exhilaratingly adventurous. Flavius at this point decided to leave the group, in search of other adventures.

The party departed for the outpost, fending off a wolf attack along the way, and arrived the evening of the following day. The guard commander reported that the pass had been quiet since the original parley and that the Sess goblin chief was expected to arrive in the pass the following morning. An exchange of words between Jamorin and the commander occurred, based on a perceived insult by Jamorin regarding the commander's abilities. 

The company rested and then, with the Baron's forces arrayed at the pass entrance in case of attack, advanced into the pass. Sess chief Harakkah was awaiting them as promised. Jamorin, with his familiar in tow, took the lead in presenting the Baron's conditions to Harakkah, who protested what he perceived as affronts to his chieftainly pride, but in the end the goblin acquiesced to the truce and departed the pass. The company reported their success to the guard commander and set off for Westgate, arriving without incident (other than getting very wet traveling for the last five hours in the rain). As it was very early in the morning when they arrived, they repaired to their respective inns - Aerikoth having taken a separate room at the Westward Eye - to dry off and gain some much-needed rest.

Afterwards, the company met in the Gatereach Inn, much the better for their long rest. Along with friendly discussion, some pointed banter occurred between Jamorin and Aerikoth over breakfast, regarding Jamorin's information on the presence of a lich in Westgate. One of Baron Pahar's guards found the group and said that, having heard of their return, the Baron was anxiously awaiting their news. After finishing their meal, the company walked the short distance to the Baron's residence. The Baron was indeed bursting to hear what had occurred at Amee Pass and was pleased to see that the company had returned safely. Jamorin informed the Baron of what had happened, which satisfied Pahar. The Baron also agreed with Jamorin regarding the need to keep an eye on the Sess.

The Baron then reviewed the results of his guards' investigation of Turnton. Apparently little new information was found, although one of Zagath's old companions Deedee, who was a teenager at the time of his banishment, had been seen in the town about a month prior to his defeat by the company. She was described as lithe, athletic – being an excellent runner - and originally having black hair, but dyed red at her last appearance. _(Sound familiar? --R) _Nothing was known of why she had come to Turnton or what she did afterward. The Baron then turned the conversation to a lead he had received in Westgate on necromantic activity, possibly related to their concerns. An ally of Lady Thalavar, the well-known street actress Jamal, had received a tip from an informant and wanted assistance in following it up; the information was then passed to Pahar. Pahar asked the group if they would be willing to back Jamal up at the next meeting with the informant, to which they readily agreed. He also mentioned he had other business to discuss with them, but refused to say more until the company returned from the meeting.

After receiving directions to the Rising Raven Annex, located just outside of South Gate and where the meeting was to take place, the party set off. Outside of the building they encountered a half-orc, who appeared to be headed the same way. This was confirmed after he arrived in the same upstairs room where the party had found Jamal. After she saw the Thalavar token displayed by Jamorin, she warmly greeted the party and told the half- orc, named *Brok-Tul*, that she had invited a few "friends" to join them. Jamal explained that she and Brok-Tul had known each other for several years, dating back to when she had broken up an "insurance" ring run by Brok-Tul; at the time, he had been working for the previous incarnation of the Night Masks thieves guild. 

Brok-Tul toothily reminisced about those days, mentioning that when the Night Masks were mostly wiped out by a band of adventurers he had gone independent. After a couple years had passed, the Night Masks somehow had been reconstituted. Brok-Tul refused to rejoin them, however, after hearing rumors about the Masks being involved somehow with "smart" undead, viewing it as a desecration of what the Masks stood for. He therefore had turned to Jamal with this information, explaining that he knew she was an enemy of the Masks and possibly could help him. Jamal thanked Brok-Tul and asked him to wait downstairs, to which he agreed, albeit sullenly.

_(One sees that the party has already been presented with the crux of the coming crisis in Westgate. --R)_

Jamal asked the company if they could investigate Brok-Tul's information and at the same time keep an eye on him, since it could all simply be a Night Mask trick. After Jamal and Aerikoth clashed over a question regarding Jamal's motives, Aerikoth told Jamal he refused to baby-sit a half-breed, saying it was beneath him and the company. _(What arrogance! Yet the wizard does seem the most competent of the group so far. Of those remaining, that is, as nearly all his original companions have left by this point. --C)_ Jamal became incensed and told the company during the ensuing discussion if they weren't there to help, they could just leave; if they reached a decision, they were welcome to come back and talk to her. Downstairs in the small common room, the group debated their course, making some tense introductions to Brok-Tul in the process. It was decided that despite Jamal's attitude, it would be best to follow her request. Jamorin returned to inform her of this and was thanked, if not very warmly, and told that Jamal would send a message if and when she had more information for them.


----------



## Carlo_One

*A Private Little War*

The company, now including Brok-Tul, made their way back to Pahar's residence. After Brok-Tul was introduced, the Baron grimly informed the group that he faced an imminent war with the self-styled Duke (previously Baron) of Hallton, Pahar's neighbor. Hallton had already burned some peasants' fields and was looking to annex one of Pahar's villages, Glees, which lay on their border. The Baron made a heartfelt plea for the party's assistance in averting war, as he felt that they might be able to intimidate or otherwise drive off Hallton's forces from the area. He was greatly relieved and thankful when the party immediately agreed to help. Pahar suggested that they depart in five days, to allow him time to organize his forces and to spread rumors of the party's deeds in the area, in order to enhance their reputation. The Baron hinted that Hallton was receiving support from a Westgate noble house, but declined to provide further details, citing lack of evidence. He asked the party to see Iono, the Castle Thalavar steward, for directions to Glees when they were ready to depart Westgate, since Pahar had to leave immediately for his lands.

Following the talk with Pahar, the group returned to the Gatereach Inn to discuss their next steps. Gumble excused himself to work on his gnomish project, the one-size-fits-all boots, which he thought was nearing a breakthrough. It was decided, after talking with Jandrico Swift, to seek out Jard, the Mercenaries Guild representative at the nearby Westward Eye Inn. Rahnee met privately with Jard in his room upstairs and coyly attempted to extract information from him on Hallton. He informed her that he had heard of no mercenaries from Westgate being hired by Hallton and commented that the Mercenaries Guild usually stayed out of such squabbles among the local gentry, which could be politically sensitive as well.

After Rahnee shared this information with the company, they decided to head to the Market district to try and gather any rumors circulating about the Pahar-Hallton conflict. Jamorin excused himself once they reached the district, saying that he had other matters to attend to. _(The group seems remarkably incurious about Jamorin's activities. --R)_ After Rahnee's dickering with an onion salesman, who said he had heard nothing of any trouble outside the city with food supplies, the group entered Gondeth's Mageries. Gondeth informed Aerikoth, whom he acknowledged as a fellow practitioner of the Art, that he had not heard of any mages hired in Westgate for service in Glees - in fact, Gondeth had never heard of Glees. After a minor argument about Gondeth's decision not to offer for sale any magical protections, the group departed the shop. The company then wandered into the Purple Lady in the Mulsantir's Gate district, which they discovered was an upscale establishment featuring exquisitely garbed ladies available for conversation, along with fine drinks. They spent some time with Lady Lanta discussing the situation in Westgate, then departed; Brok-Tul generously paid the "optional" gratuity prior to leaving. _(This seems like a fine idea for an establishment, although the conversation may not be healthy for one's gold purse. --C)_

After four additional days spent pursuing their separate interests, the company regrouped mid-morning of the fifth day at the Gatereach Inn. Accounts were settled with Jandrico Swift, with Gumble generously paying Rahnee's bill. During conversation over breakfast, Gumble confessed that he planned to move on and visit the Giant's Run mountains. Durendin Ironhelm had departed, leaving Gumble a message saying that Durendin's father was gravely ill; the message also mentioned that Gumble's gardener relative, whom Gumble had been seeking all this time, may have been seen near the Giant's Run. Gumble and the group exchanged heartfelt goodbyes and Gumble passed on a magical ring to Aerikoth, saying he would need it more than Gumble._ (The gnome was probably the most decent of them all. I wonder if he ever got those one-size-fits-all boots made. --R)_

The company traveled to Castle Thalavar in the Mulsantir's Gate district and met with Iono, the castle steward. Iono treated Rahnee with deference and mentioned that the horses she delivered were doing very well; Lady Thalavar was quite pleased with them. Iono then gave the group directions to Glees and, at Brok-Tul's request, provisions for the journey. Iono also introduced them to Captain Jaxson, an officer in Baron Pahar's guard, who was serving as a messenger between House Thalavar and Pahar, and who would accompany them to Glees.

After departing the city via the road outside of South Gate, the company walked almost eight hours until they reached a main fork in the road, hearing sounds of fighting in the distance. When the company investigated, they were set upon by dire wolves and also a group of Hallton's soldiers, who had apparently just killed a patrol of Pahar's men. Jaxson died, fighting bravely, although the party was victorious. No message was found on Jaxson's body, so it was assumed he had a verbal message from Lady Thalavar to pass on - one that was now lost.

Shortly after dusk the company arrived in the small village of Glees and made their way to the one inn. Several of Pahar's guard were inside and one was sent to notify Pahar of the party's arrival. The reunion with a tired-looking Pahar was a somewhat bitter one, given the presence of Jaxson's body and the news the party passed on of the other dead guards, although Pahar was glad to see the group. 

With Pahar was a man named *Aratae*, whom Pahar introduced as an informant from Hallton's lands seeking to earn a bit of coin (and oppose Hallton's injustices while he was at it). The party showed Pahar a variety of equipment taken off of Hallton's men, all of which was identified as lightly magical by Aerikoth. Pahar commented that this fact helped explain why Hallton's soldiers were defeating Pahar's forces so easily.

Aratae, the baron explained, had provided confirmed details on a large patrol of Hallton soldiers near Glees. While the information was appreciated, the group, led by Rahnee, made it graphically clear to Aratae that he had best not be setting anyone up for betrayal; Aratae appeared to get the message. The group, with Aratae now accompanying them, left a tired Pahar to his preparations for bed and went down to the inn's common room. Luckily, the innkeeper was still serving and the company spent some time discussing events and plans.


----------



## Carlo_One

Aratae outlined what he knew of Hallton's troops in the area, namely that about a dozen were fortified in the northeastern corner of Glees' fields, which were to the east. Hallton was known to have a spellcaster, but he had not been seen around Glees. Hallton's manor lay a fair distance to the east and Aratae wasn't exactly sure where it was. According to Aratae, Hallton enjoyed picking up local women when he traveled, which was frequently. Aratae said that he was the son of a small-time farmer and had lied about his travel plans to Hallton soldiers in order to reach Glees.

The innkeeper, somewhat wide-eyed, asked if the group was the Six Points Adventuring Company. He was very glad to hear that confirmed and said he was honored to have the group at the inn. He explained that a nondescript person had passed through several days before, talking about how the company had "destroyed a necromancer in his lair, fighting mummies and zombies and whatnot!" He said they were famous and was sure that the "Hallton scum" wouldn't stand a chance. Jamorin arrived towards the end of the discussion and was caught up on events, although he remained secretive about his activities. After Jamorin's arrival, Rahnee agreed to share a room with Brok-Tul for the night, giving up her room for the mage's use.

The company rose the next day and met in the now-empty common room, with the exception of Jamorin, whose aging joints had frozen and left him painfully bedridden. Innkeeper Undt brought them some warmed-over stew and bread, all that was available. The company reviewed its equipment over breakfast and talked strategies. Two of Pahar's guard came down the stairs and informed the group that the Baron was ready to see them. The guard then completed the evacuation of the village, taking Undt with them. Conferring with Baron Pahar, the party learned that his main force, with High Cleric Carlin, was out of necessity defending his baronial seat at Turnton. Hallton's main army was drawn up near there, along with Hallton's mage. Pahar's few available soldiers near Glees were to guard the evacuated villagers and accompany them to Turnton if the company failed to eliminate the threat to Glees. In response to questions from Brok-Tul and Rahnee, Pahar indicated that he didn't care how the party accomplished the task, for example by killing all of Hallton's men or intimidating them into never coming back, as long as they no longer posed a threat.

After the party declared themselves ready to confront Hallton's men, Pahar thanked each of them individually and departed to oversee the refugees. He also ordered a messenger to wait in the area by the Turnton-Glees road fork for news from the party. After some further discussion and a rest period, in which Brok-Tul prayed for spells and the others separated, the group headed for the fields to the northeast. Arriving in the fields, the group saw several smoldering fires among the crops. Aratae, taking great care not to be observed, scouted the entire area and reported back on the soldiers' camp, which was in the northeast corner of the fields behind a set of barricades. After a final check and a short strategy session, the party headed into battle.

At first, a few of the soldiers were dazed and confused by spells launched by the party. The Hallton commander yelled to his troops to 'ware spellcasters, although none could be seen by them. Once the party engaged in melee, however, the Hallton forces swung into action effectively, the archers opening up on the big form of Brok-Tul and the swordsmen running into the thick of the action. Aratae's backstabbing tactics dropped two of the archers before he was chased and cut down by swordsmen. Meanwhile, Brok-Tul and Rahnee fought in a swirl of weapons, Brok-Tul summoning a creature to assist. The enemy soldiers were too much for them, however, and both were cut down and lay bleeding on the ground. Surveying the situation after the battle, having only two wounded soldiers left to back him up, the Hallton commander decided to call a temporary retreat and headed east toward Hallton territory.

With great constitution and some of Tymora's luck, Rahnee managed to recover enough to heal herself and then Brok-Tul and Aratae, who were both at death's door. Aerikoth, having avoided melee and the Hallton soldiers' notice, returned to the site of the battle. After some debate over their next steps, Aratae helped put out some of the fires, which appeared to be burning out, then the group retreated to the Glees inn. Aerikoth managed to get the ale keg spigot working, while Rahnee delivered the mixed news from the battle to Pahar’s messenger at the crossroads. She warned him that Glees was not yet safe for the refugees' return and that the company would try and do as much damage as possible if the village were assaulted.

Returning to the tavern, Rahnee sat down with the others and contemplated the situation they faced. As the afternoon waned, Aratae departed to scout the approaches to the village, in order to prevent Hallton's soldiers from potentially taking them unawares. Jamorin descended from his room and joined the planning discussion, which was dominated by Brok-Tul's ideas for various makeshift traps and devices and Rahnee's suggestions on strategy and tactics. Aerikoth observed that, given Glees' strategic location near to the road connecting Westgate and Turnton, it would behoove the self-styled Duke Hallton to seize and hold it. During the conversation, to Rahnee's consternation, it came out that no one in the group had pinned down the Baron regarding a reward for their efforts. _(Planning ahead does not always seem to be one of the group's strengths. --R)_

After the group exited the inn and began examining defensible locations, Undt approached and greeted them, explaining that he had snuck back to the village to see about his inn, which meant the world to him. Undt agreed to help provide supplies for Brok-Tul's devices and pointed out where cooking oil, lamp oil, buckets, and various sharp implements could be found. He also told Rahnee that all the town's cows were gone, putting an end to her idea of stampeding a herd of cows at the Hallton forces. The group spent several hours gathering things, and Brok-Tul as a result was able to construct two spike traps and a few firepots and sludgepots. While this was going on, Aerikoth summoned his raven familiar and sent it out over Hallton's lands to scout. A good deal of debate was had regarding where to best place the spellcasters and the various traps, with the consensus being to trap the roads into town and the inn door. Undt was told by Brok- Tul to leave and return to the other refugees' hiding place for his own safety.

As the others finished setting up and darkness fell over the village, Aerikoth went to the fields and retrieved his tired raven familiar. He returned to tell the company that Hallton's forces, around a dozen soldiers, had been spotted camped for the night east of the Glees fields at a distance of an hour's walk or so. The news energized the company, who seized on the idea of launching a surprise attack on Hallton's forces at night.

Abandoning their prepared positions, they crossed the fields and carefully made their way through the dark countryside, taking close to two hours to reach the area with Hallton's men. The sound of crackling campfires alerted the company to the soldiers' presence. Jamorin summoned his familiar, which was sent around the southern end of the Hallton camp. Unfortunately, the soldiers' night watch spotted the familiar and the Hallton commander called out a warning to muster. The remaining men poured out of their tents and readied their equipment. Pickets on the northern side of the camp then spotted the company and Hallton's forces charged.

Coming around a clump of trees, the commander caught Jamorin in the open and with three swift blows ended his life, although the commander was badly burnt by Jamorin's last spell. Archers were able to target Brok-Tul's large frame, despite his wielding the shield dubbed Picnic Table. Rahnee went down under the press of numbers and lay bleeding on the ground. Aerikoth exhausted his spells and used a scroll to summon a tyrantfog zombie; it proved only a momentary distraction for the magically-armed soldiers, but allowed breathing room for Aerikoth to disengage.

Meanwhile, Brok-Tul had led a band of soldiers on a chase away from Rahnee's prostrate form, disdaining a chance to escape; however, they eventually caught up to him and put him down, pouring arrow after arrow into him until he was dead. With all hope seemingly lost, Rahnee's iron constitution allowed her to recover enough to stumble away from the fight, joining Aerikoth in a slow retreat back to the fields of Glees. On the other side of the ledger, Hallton's soldiers had lost perhaps half their number in the fight and their commander had been sorely wounded.

Rahnee, severely wounded, and Aerikoth slowly made their way back to the inn in Glees. Rahnee's bleeding was eventually staunched with Aerikoth's help and she carefully took off her dented armor and went upstairs, collapsing into unconsciousness for several hours. The innkeeper Undt arrived and was relieved to see the two of them alive, although he was horrified by Rahnee's condition. He handed over a healing kit and some ale that he had brought with him in order to help her regain some strength. Undt also brought the good news that High Cleric Carlin and some of Pahar's men were on their way, the Baron's forces having defeated their enemies in front of Turnton. Rahnee and Aerikoth explained that the threat to Glees had been blunted, but not removed, which worried Undt. Undt said that he understood that Baron Pahar's men were tired from the fighting at Turnton and few in number. He volunteered to run back to the refugee camp and tell the soldiers to hurry.

Aerikoth exited the inn and called his raven familiar Zeluth to him, sending the bird winging eastward to spy out Hallton's forces. The raven was spotted by some nervous Hallton soldiers at the edge of Glees fields and chased away, but not before the bird had taken note of their number and position, reporting this back to Aerikoth. At this point Aratae found the companions, having carefully worked his way around Hallton's forces to return to Glees. Rahnee and Aerikoth filled him in on what had transpired. As they were talking, they heard the jingle of armor and voices coming from the direction of the fields - Hallton's men. The party quickly moved behind the inn for cover and Aerikoth pulled out a piece of parchment. A loud snap and a death cry was heard as one of the soldiers sprung the trap laid by Brok-Tul across the path to the fields. The Hallton commander sent a patrol of three men forward to scout the inn. Once in view, Aerikoth stepped out and read arcane words from his parchment, causing a massive fireball to spring forth and engulf them. Two fell, while one miraculously avoided the effects and charged, but was cut down by the remainder of the party. The commander and another three soldiers responded and charged around the building corner, hoping to catch the mage, but were defeated in turn. _(A much more effective battle plan. The party appeared to have learned from their earlier over-eagerness. --C)_

A short while later, after the group had looted the usable equipment from the soldiers' corpses, High Cleric Carlin and a small squad of baronial guards arrived. After a brief discussion, all agreed to proceed to where Brok-Tul and Jamorin's bodies lay, in hopes that Carlin might be able to intercede with his patron deity Helm and restore them. Once the site of the previous battle had been reached, Carlin asked for an account of how the two had died. Rahnee took the lead in describing how they had fallen, Brok-Tul sacrificing himself by attempting to draw Hallton's soldiers away. Rahnee offered to pay whatever price the cleric required to aid Brok-Tul; she was told that the price was not monetary, but that this was acceptable.

Carlin then entered a trance, slowly chanting a hymn to Helm. After some time and apparent effort, Carlin shouted "BY HELM'S WILL, SO SHALL IT BE DONE!" and the breath of life returned to Brok-Tul. Rahnee moved to comfort and assist the dazed and still near-dead Brok-Tul, while Aratae looked wide-eyed at the high cleric. The group moved to get out of the rain, Carlin declaring he had to rest before attempting the same with Jamorin. Aratae approached Carlin and told him, with wonder, that he was a blessed man.

The rain having ceased, Carlin moved to Jamorin's body and began his prayers. Aerikoth observed closely and noted that after a time beads of sweat broke out across Carlin's brow. It was clear to all that the cleric was struggling, much more than with Brok-Tul. At the end, Carlin collapsed, exhausted. After reviving, he explained that Jamorin's soul had been further from his reach than Brok-Tul's and had been unwilling to pay the necessary price to return to the realm of the living. Rahnee, kneeling, expressed her thanks to Carlin for bringing back Brok-Tul and mentioned the "price" as one she willingly shared. As for Jamorin, on Aerikoth's advice Carlin called down holy power on Jamorin's corpse prior to burial, to avoid any possible necromantic taint. Rahnee took possession of Jamorin's staff and robe and Carlin led Brok-Tul away for a private word, while the others began preparing Jamorin's gravesite. Brok-Tul returned and rapidly helped complete the task.

_(Jamorin's evil nature must have been too much for the High Cleric. Perhaps a blessing to the rest of the party, who mostly seemed willfully ignorant of it. --R)_

Once the last clod of dirt was in place, Carlin inquired whether the company planned to return to Westgate or go on to Turnton. The decision was made to accompany the high cleric's party returning to Turnton, in order to see Baron Pahar. The four adventurers - Aerikoth, Aratae, Brok-Tul, and Rahnee - turned their faces west and began their march to the Turnton crossroads, leaving behind a brown mound of earth to mark their passing.


----------



## Carlo_One

*Campaign Chronicles: the first chapter*

I turned the last page of the first chapter with both relief and satisfaction. It was difficult not to become personally invested in the fate of the party, although the chronicles had been recorded many years ago, and my emotions would influence nothing about their fate.

I noted that the comments of "R" in the margins seemed to betray a knowledge of future events, in some instances. He must have returned to his annotations after completing his reading of the chronicles. I was unsure whether that was standard practice for senior initiates, as I had received little guidance on the task. Yet I decided that I would continue to make my own notes, as "C", without such foreknowledge. One does not live life in reverse, after all, and uncertainty towards the future is of necessity part of the path.

As "R" had commented, the nature of the growing vampire problem in Westgate had already presented itself, yet the party's service to Baron Pahar meant that it was diverted onto other paths outside the city. Considering how they fared against Hallton's forces initially, perhaps this was for the best, as it seems they were not yet capable of facing stronger enemies.

Jamorin's presence cast a shadow over their activities and I have to admit that part of the feeling of relief I experienced was at his permanent disappearance. Yet his quest for knowledge of an ancient lich, I already knew from other sources, was not buried with him.


----------



## Carlo_One

*Chapter II: House Thalavar’s Need*

*Chapter II: House Thalavar’s Need*

_An Odd Couple_

After exiting the Rotten Root tavern in Mulsantir's Gate district, where he was working as a bouncer, Marik Tann was engulfed by darkness and fell into unconsciousness. Marik woke up, somewhat dazed, in a room inside Castle Thalavar. When Jokull of Arabel first entered the room where Marik had been locked up, Marik accused Jokull of being a thief and warned Jokull that he was more than capable of defending himself, despite the sword on Jokull's hip. Introductions were made and Jokull explained where Marik was. Jokull then said that he had heard Marik was involved with a local assassins guild. At first Marik denied this, saying he was merely a bouncer at a local tavern. Eventually, with his hand on his sword hilt, Jokull asked what Marik knew of the Fire Knives.

Marik cagily said he knew a little about them. He explained that they were ex-Cormyrian nobles and still had many contacts with the nobility, but he was not aware they were in Westgate. Marik thought the local guild, the Night Masks, wouldn't allow it. Jokull then stated that he and House Thalavar needed help in tracking down the Fire Knives in Westgate. Marik said he would help as long as he was well paid.

Jokull told Marik that he knew Marik used to work with the Fire Knives; Marik reluctantly confirmed the story. He said he had left them, not on very good terms, about three years ago. Marik asserted that he could still recognize some faces in the organization, though it wouldn't help to start naming names, because those changed every day. Later, after Jokull insisted on knowing exactly why he had left the Fire Knives, Marik admitted that he had been kicked out for beating up the wrong noble. Jokull then asked Marik what he could do to help find the Fire Knives in Westgate and Marik presented a few suggestions. Among other things, Marik mentioned that back in Tilverton, the guild had hidden themselves in the city's sewers, so it was possible that they done the same in Westgate as well.

Jokull told Marik to make himself comfortable and went outside to summon Iono, the Castle Thalavar Steward. After Jokull returned, Marik asked him why he was doing this - why did Jokull want to find the Fire Knives? Jokull refused to reveal his personal motives, but he showed his Purple Dragon tower shield to Marik, who, although surprised, nodded with understanding. They both agreed on the irony of an ex-Fire Knife working with a former Purple Dragon soldier. Iono arrived and, after hearing Marik's tentative commitment to work against the Fire Knives, mentioned that he believed the Fire Knives might be connected with two of Westgate's newest noble houses, Cormaeril and Bleth, both exiles from Cormyr.

After Iono left, Jokull resumed his questioning, asking Marik about his past connections with the guild. Marik tried to avoid the subject by responding with questions of his own, but eventually he was convinced to speak about his work for the Fire Knives. Marik said that, in the beginning, the jobs were quite simple. The leaders of the guild would ask him to beat up an enemy (or a client), or scare customers into paying their debts to the guild. Slowly he progressed through the lower ranks of the guild, but he never heard any details of what was going on with the higher-ups in the Knives' organization. Marik revealed that besides the usual smuggling activities and charging inns or taverns for "protection" (from the Fire Knives themselves, of course), the guild often dealt with politics, because of their connections with the nobility, and performed assassinations. Marik did not speak much more about his removal from the guild, other than that he had messed with the wrong people, and was still paying for it.

The final topic of their conversation was to determine Marik's compensation - a subject Marik had insisted on raising quite frequently. It was agreed that he would not be paid until the job was done, except regarding whatever equipment he needed for protection. When the proposal was presented to Iono, he asked Jokull what he thought of the offer and of Marik's capabilities. Jokull agreed that opposing the Fire Knives was a dangerous task, and though he wished things were different, the only option they had was working with an ex-Fire Knife. Marik added that the low number of ex-Fire Knives who could remain alive was proof enough that he was more than capable, and Iono agreed to the proposal. Jokull was relieved that he was finding aid in his quest and believed the Steel Regent, Alusair of Cormyr, would be pleased once this threat was eradicated, as would Jokull himself. Iono handed Marik a sum of gold to allow him to buy the necessary supplies for their investigation and asked that they return to the castle the afternoon of the following day to discuss details.

When Jokull asked for a suggestion regarding a good inn, Iono said that they could stay at the castle for that night. Departing the castle, Jokull lead Marik to the Market district, and they quickly found the store that Iono had indicated. While Marik went to buy a chain shirt and a scimitar, Jokull went looking for a map of the city. Once they had both bought maps, they left the store. On the street, Marik warily asked Jokull if he was known as a Purple Dragon. Jokull said that he had been a sergeant in the army and the men in his family had fought for Cormyr for many generations. However, while his fame lied mostly with his family's name, that name had been left behind in Arabel. Nevertheless, Marik was a little bothered, believing it might not be a good thing if they were seen together.

With still a few hours to go before the evening, Jokull and Marik stopped at a nearby tavern. Jokull was still unsure of Marik's intentions; Marik said that his only intention was to get enough coin to go to a peaceful place, one that was as far away as possible. If Marik could eliminate the reason for being forced to be on the run, even better. Jokull asked if he would return to Cormyr, as the kingdom still needed capable men to clear the lands of the remnants of the Goblin Wars. Jokull spoke of his kingdom with pride, but Marik indicated he did not yet know where he would go afterwards. Sitting at their table in the Black Eye tavern, they spoke of many things, until the time came to return to Castle Thalavar and get some rest after a long day. As they both knew, the next day would be even longer.


----------



## Carlo_One

*A Baron's Thanks*

Meanwhile, as the Six Points Adventuring Company approached Turnton, Brok-Tul was overcome with weakness following his ordeal. Two members of Carlin's baronial guard detail, using Brok-Tul's shield Picnic Table as a sledge, spirited him on ahead to the Temple of Helm.

The rest of the party arrived shortly afterward outside the town walls. By the entrance to the main gate was a large stone statue of a hand, sculpted in a warding gesture. Carlin was recognized by the guards and the party was let through. Disdaining a stop at the inn, the party pressed on to Baron Pahar's manor, passing the Temple of Helm and the town's general store on the way. The party noticed that there was a remarkable lack of damage in and around Turnton, given the fact it had been in a state of siege just recently. After waiting in the entrance hall, Carlin escorted the party to Pahar's audience hall, where he warmly greeted them and excused a tired Carlin.

Recent events were discussed with the Baron. Regarding the party's suggestion to go after Hallton, Pahar demurred, saying that he neither wanted to completely disrupt the balance of power, drawing unwanted attention upon himself, nor strain his limited resources. Pahar made the point that Hallton evidently had a powerful, unknown sponsor who likely had not exhausted their resources. Pahar led his tired guests to temporary quarters where they could rest and have their needs tended to. Rahnee requested that her armor be cleaned and mended. After a few hours' rest, the group reconvened in Pahar's audience hall, Rahnee arriving in a flowing green gown to the surprise and praise of the others present.

Pahar settled into his baronial chair and began to discuss rewards for the party. Visibly upset, he confessed that he had largely been bankrupted by the conflict with Hallton, and had not been a rich noble to begin with. He stated that he had relatively little to give in terms of money. Aerikoth spoke up at this point and told the baron there were other rewards than monetary sums. Pahar agreed, smiling, saying that he had thought of this and appreciated Aerikoth's observation. The baron then produced personalized writs for the four adventurers, giving them honorary captaincies in the baronial guard along with free passage and use of any of the baron's resources throughout his domain. He also mentioned that the group could keep the arms and armor they had collected from Hallton's defeated forces, although he would appreciate any donations they could make. Finally, he passed a small pouch of gold to each, saying that it was a token of his respect.

Pahar said that he had some good news for the company, and a proposition. While the baron could no longer afford to keep an adventuring company on the payroll, he had recommended their services to House Thalavar in Westgate. He explained that Thalavar, a sometime ally of his, could use the services of a relatively unknown group in order to undertake certain special assignments. The group would receive a bonus simply for discussing the prospect with Iono, the steward of Castle Thalavar. After some time for discussion, the party willingly agreed, stating they would depart for the city when Brok- Tul fully recovered. Pahar asked them to make sure to say good-bye before they departed Turnton. After departing the Manor, the party went to the general store for some provisions, including a set of new clothes for a somewhat embarrassed Aratae. Aratae headed for the local inn after his purchase, while Rahnee went to the temple to look in on Brok-Tul, and Aerikoth remained behind to talk with the merchant.

The next day, a visibly-recovered Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Aerikoth made their final preparations to leave Turnton. Rahnee had been left a note by Aratae, saying that he was going to visit his home village and would try and catch up with them in Westgate. The three departed Turnton and made their way to Glees, where the recently-returned villagers hailed them as heroes. At the roadside inn they greeted Undt, who had returned and reopened his business. Undt was excited to see them and thanked them again for saving his inn. He pointed out where the Hallton soldiers' equipment, previously retrieved by the party, had been stacked. The three went through the equipment and picked out what they could carry, leaving the rest for the Baron's men. After they had finished sorting through the equipment and consuming a few ales gratefully provided by Undt, Undt insisted that the "heroes" say a few words to the village patrons in the inn, which included two baronial soldiers. Rahnee took the lead in speaking to the people assembled in the common room, thanking the villagers and calling Undt a hero as well for providing aid during the crisis. Brok-Tul also received some bashful attention from one of the female villagers. The party departed to the cheers of those present.

After arriving in Westgate, the group made its way back to the Gatereach Inn. Jandrico Swift greeted them and expressed his sadness at hearing of Jamorin's demise. He then asked the company what they wanted to do with a package of books that the inn's staff had found under a loose floorboard in Jamorin's room while cleaning. Rahnee claimed them, so Jandrico removed the dirty wrapper for her and handed over two books, indicating that he of course had not opened them. The weary group then went upstairs to their rooms.


----------



## Carlo_One

*Audience at Castle Thalavar*

In the morning, Rahnee gave Jandrico Swift a note to courier to Castle Thalavar that informed Iono of their arrival. After breakfast, the courier returned with a message that the group was expected at the castle at their earliest convenience. When the party attempted to settle the bill for the night, Swift indicated that he would carry them on account if they planned to continue staying there, as they were trusted patrons.

At the castle, once Rahnee gave her name and that of the company, the guard allowed them to enter. Iono greeted them in the entrance hall, expressing his sadness at the loss of Jamorin and for the demise of Baron Pahar’s messenger, who had accompanied them in departing Westgate. Iono then led the group to an empty side chamber, where he gave them a short, private briefing on two people they were about to meet: Jokull, a well-respected former soldier of Cormyr, and Marik, a former Fire Knife. The party then accompanied Iono to the audience hall, where Jokull and Marik were sitting, and made introductions.

Iono began by indicating that the two Thalavar guards in the chamber were of the highest honor and would not speak of their discussion to anyone else, nor should the group. He then asked Marik to tell his tale. Marik, originally from Tilverton, explained he had been kicked out of the Fire Knives in Cormyr and had spent the last few years wandering, ending up in Westgate. He had awoken the previous day in Castle Thalavar, having been kidnapped by Thalavar agents, and after some discussion with Iono and Jokull had been made an offer to assist them against the Fire Knives in Westgate. Marik had been unaware that the guild was in Westgate and was not happy to hear of their presence, although he was willing enough to assist House Thalavar against them - in return for compensation.

Iono continued, saying that he considered the Fire Knives the most urgent threat facing House Thalavar, given the guild's vendetta against Cormyr and House Thalavar's close business ties to its Obarskyr rulers. Two exiled Cormyrian noble houses, Bleth and Cormaeril, now resided in Westgate and were suspected of sponsoring the Fire Knives. It was Iono's idea to put together a small band of adventurers, unconnected to House Thalavar, to identify and help neutralize the threat. He stated that their group was yet well-known in Westgate, a considerable advantage in this respect, and each member could bring unique skills and talents to the task. In response to some doubtful questions from Brok-Tul, Iono promised to discuss compensation and details of the mission and what was specifically known about the Fire Knives, but indicated he first wanted to know if the Six Points Adventuring Company would be interested in the task; for their own reasons, Jokull and Marik had already agreed to help. Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Aerikoth agreed to discuss the matter and moved to the back of the chamber for some privacy. As Iono took his seat, he watched the discussion across the room begin.


----------



## Carlo_One

Rahnee quietly studied her two companions for a moment or two and then finally said, "He is right that nobody knows us here. That would leave us a lot of latitude. And it is not necessarily a bad thing to have a noble patron. The Gods only know that it's worked for the Roaringhorn Clan time and again - in both directions. I tend to think we invite ourselves to the party." Her eyes twinkled and she shrugged. "Besides which, what else do we have planned?"

Brok-Tul rose and went with Rahnee and Aerikoth to the back of the room, but from his facial expression seemed to be certain they would be heard anyway. Also, with some surprise, he looked back at the two others who were to join them, and frowned. "If they're gonna join us, they better do it now so we can parley reward as a team. If we all go together on our rewards, we'll trust each other more. I don't like that Fire-Knife. He's way too lackadaisical. Just knowing he got himself caught by Thalavar's men is disturbing enough to doubt his skills. If he got caught by Thalavar, he'll get caught by the Knives again and coerced to betray our plans. Better to take Thalavar's offer, come up with a reward, and investigate what Thalavar really wants from us, not just what he tells us. We're being set up, I can feel it."

Aerikoth stood calmly as he listened to first Rahnee and then Brok-Tul, his expression emotionless as they spoke. His relaxed demeanor remained as he put forth his own thoughts in a tone that sounded as indifferent as if he were bartering for produce at the market. "I wonder why they need us. I would think that a true noble and potent house would not rely on a relatively unknown group, such as we are presently, to handle, as Iono stated, House Thalavar's greatest threat. No, I would think a truly powerful house would crush those that threaten them, but then again the ways of some are completely alien to me." Aerikoth's eyes narrowed and looked distant as he thought for a moment in silence. When he next spoke his voice and expression remained icy calm. "I am in agreement with Lady Roaringhorn on taking Iono up on his offer. We can always change our minds and if nothing else it may create some opportunities that are not evident presently."

Rahnee interjected, "Of course we are being set up, Brok-Tul. I think that is a given any time you deal with a noble house." Her smile was self-mocking. "It is obvious that House Thalavar wants something done that it cannot do - for whatever reason. It may be as simple as its known agents are being watched, and countered, whereas we, the unknown mouse in the pantry, can slip through the shadows to play in the grain. I too do not trust the Fire Knife, Brok-Tul, but perhaps that can be turned to our advantage somehow."

Rahnee studied Iono and the two men across the room. "It is apparent that Iono has already reached a deal with those two. Whatever our fee may be will come separately from that, I think. But you both speak with wisdom. We are in agreement then?" Brok-Tul snorted in response. "On the takin' the job, yeah. On the reward, no. I want my armor an' shield completely refitted and enchanted, and my weapon too before we go. Afterwards, I'll expect a nice house on the city's outskirts, a small title with a nice place to start renting out for some revenue. Plus a thousand gold. We're taking on an entire hidden network of assassins, after all." Rahnee stared at the big half-orc in stunned amazement and then began to chuckle quietly. "Fine, Brok-Tul, I'll add that to the negotiations. Aerikoth, what would you consider fair recompense, based on what we do not know about the real task?"

Suddenly an arrested look crossed her face. "Ahh, why not? What if Clan Roaringhorn had sent an envoy to Westgate to investigate getting the appropriate patents, whatever, to open up a trading house here? Even if these other Houses teleport someone to Waterdeep to check on the story, I am covered. Clan Roaringhorn IS a member of Waterdhavian nobility after all." Her eyes sparkled as her mind churned. "We get House Thalavar to set us up with a house and whatever else is necessary. Then we can work both sides of this problem: the nobility as well as the dark streets. And if I am recognized from my earlier searches for information, tis simple enough a response. I was here early testing the market, subtly and quietly. Hmm…the Lady Roaringhorn with her entourage that includes her personal wizard, her bodyguard…Brok, just how well known ARE you here in Westgate? Any potential problems?" Grinning, she added, "And of course the house could be part of our payment. It would give us a base of operations here in Westgate."

One of Aerikoth's eyebrows raised slightly as he heard the thoughts and ideas for payment come issuing forth from his comrades. "I shall wait to hear what the steward has to say when regarding compensation for our efforts. At that time I shall make any requests I may have for alterations as needed to suit my desires. I am sure those he serves have an idea of what they plan to offer." The short, olive-skinned man then glanced at both his comrades for a moment and spoke in a calm, almost apathetic voice. "Your ideas have a modicum of merit but I think it might be in our best interest to see what is expected of us and then to hear what House Thalavar offers as remuneration. I am not overly familiar with the ways of the aristocracy of these northern lands but I can easily see how demanding certain payments might be misconstrued as an insult. In my opinion we should wait to hear what the exacting details of the task are and what our employer is willing to offer."

Nodding to Aerikoth's words, Brok-Tul turned back to Rahnee. "I can be your bodyguard: good cover story. Fits in with what Helm wants of me anyway. And…the Masks don't want me comin' near 'em, an' have me on blackout. So I can't expect their help. I'm pretty well-known on my blocks, an' am sure one out of ten agents would recognize me from the old days. I could pass as another half-orc though if I use the refit of my gear as a disguise, and wear a helmet in public." He nodded also to Rahnee and then looked over to Iono. His eyes were thoughtful, concerned.

Rahnee commented, "And if you are recognized, Brok-Tul, then it's simple enough - you're running a con game on that poor dumb stupid noblewoman." Nodding decisively at Aerikoth's words, Rahnee added, "All right, let us see what House Thalavar really wants from us." Stepping between the two men, she sauntered languidly towards Iono. "Six Points accepts your commission, sir. Of course, that acceptance does depend on the final negotiated fee." Her smile was friendly, slightly wicked, but her eyes were serious as she looked at the Steward.


----------



## Carlo_One

Iono smiled with pleasure. "Indeed, I am glad to hear that your company is interested in undertaking this mission. Call your compatriots over and I shall discuss what House Thalavar is willing to do to support you. I shall also offer you what information we have on the threat posed by the Fire Knives - and exactly what we expect of you." Iono pulled a sealed letter from a pouch. "Before I forget, Lady Roaringhorn, we received a missive for you recently, please take this."

After taking a seat in one of the chairs, Rahnee cast a quick look at the sealed message - a look that was enough to cause her to break the seal and open the message. As Iono began speaking, Rahnee's eyes quickly followed her brother's almost illegible handwriting. At the end, she refolded the parchment and slipped it into a small pocket on the backside of her swordbelt. Her face remained politely interested as she languidly crossed her legs to rest a booted foot on the opposite knee. But her fingers fluttered across her raised knee and then rapped twice against the the dagger hilt barely seen above the top of her boot, and her eyelids were half-closed as she looked at Brok-Tul. *Interesting news*

Brok-Tul came over once he saw Rahnee sit, and sat next to her in a chair. After watching her read the note, he furrowed his hairy brows at her expression and reaction. Noting her lidded eyes, he nodded and then reverted his attention back to Iono. "Well, I see that you are indeed interested, for which I am pleased," said Iono, who appeared satisfied and slightly relieved. "I will discuss exact compensation with your adventuring company in private. However, I shall discuss what House Thalavar is willing to provide all of you in this endeavor." Iono cleared his throat.

"First, supporting a base of operations. Castle Thalavar and any Thalavar holdings are out of the question, since they would link you to us. However, I believe your group can relatively easily find reasonable long-term lodgings, preferably private, which we will compensate you for. Second, we will advance a portion of your fee for you to purchase additional personal equipment. Third, any major expenses you may have that are of great importance to your success, you may submit for reimbursement, at my discretion."

Iono's tone hardened. "Now, I shall talk more of what House Thalavar wishes in this matter." He went on to describe in detail how a certain Captain Yar, one of Thalavar's most trusted ship captains in the Westgate-Cormyr trade, had been killed two weeks prior, his corpse found by the House Ssemm docks in the Harbor Loop district. On the body, placed in plain view, was a fancy playing card bearing an image of a dagger, oriented point down, and surrounded by flame. Rumors recently heard about a resurgence of the Fire Knives and their old vendetta against the ruling Obarskyrs of Cormyr appear to have been confirmed by this act, as the card carried the unmistakable symbol of the assassins' guild.
"It was clearly intended to send a message," continued Iono. "The body otherwise could have simply been dumped in the harbor. We interpret it as a clear warning to any, particularly our House, who wish to have strong ties to Cormyr, business or otherwise. As business with Cormyr accounts for a considerable amount of our income, this is very worrisome, as you can imagine." Iono paused for breath. "We already have increased security for our operations and are on the alert for anything suspicious. However, we need information about our enemy in order to eliminate the threat. Who in Westgate houses the Fire Knives? Where is their headquarters? What are their plans? Why choose now to strike and in this fashion? House Thalavar is not without resources to defend itself, but must know where and how to strike. Our own agents, unfortunately, may be too well known for this task. And..." Iono's voice darkened as he paused. "We cannot know if we ourselves have been penetrated by Fire Knives. Only with a group brought in from the outside, such as yourselves, can we be sure of this."

"I understand that some of you may need to attend to other matters before embarking on this mission, as this will, I expect, take your full attention once you begin. We will also need to agree on a method of secret communication, to avoid having you come to Castle Thalavar so often. If I may make a suggestion, you as a group should consider adopting a new name, at least for this mission, which you can use to refer to yourselves in communiques." Iono concluded, "I shall of course entertain any questions by the group and, when Lady Rahnee, Aerikoth, and Brok-Tul are ready, privately talk of their fee."


----------



## Carlo_One

Jokull adjusted himself on his chair and began to speak. "As I said, Cormyr is particularly vulnerable since last year. The kingdom has not yet fully recovered from the Goblin Wars. Many have died, one of our greatest cities is in ruins, and beasts roam the countryside. We do not have enough men to both rebuild our defenses and stand up against those who strike from the shadows. If that was not enough, so-called noble families have commited outright treason, and King Azoun IV was killed. Her Highness Princess Alusair now struggles day by day to bring Cormyr to its former glory, but the situation is dire nevertheless. That is why these traitors and...murderers...that call themselves Fire Knives have chosen to strike at this time. That it why they will try to bring every one of Cormyr's allies and acquaintances to ruin." Jokull hesitated for a moment, looking into Iono's eyes, and continued. "But you may rest assured, I will not allow any further harm to come to Cormyr or House Thalavar."

Rahnee explained to the group that the sealed letter passed to her by Iono was from her brother and required her to attend to urgent family business over the next day or so. She planned to check back with Iono regarding how to contact the group, or would ask at the Gatereach Inn. Rahnee told Brok-Tul and Aerikoth to negotiate in her absence regarding compensation, although she would want to sign off on any final deal. Meanwhile, Marik, having already reached his own deal with Iono, headed off to, as he put it, "settle up a few things." He planned to recontact the group at the Gatereach Inn, not wanting to enter Castle Thalavar again.

Iono stated that he hoped they were satisfied with the offer of a reasonable accommodations for the group, grimacing when Brok-Tul raised the prospect of a manor and servants. Iono said he would leave it up to the group to find something suitable and suggested talking to Jandrico Swift as a starting point, since he was known for quality services and discretion with clients. Before making his offer to the group, Iono told Jokull that he would receive the same compensation as the others, although Jokull was pursuing this mission for his own personal reasons. Jokull said he wouldn't need any additional compensation, but Iono stated that House Thalavar had sufficient resources to reward him properly for his work. Iono then laid out his offer: 1,000 gold for the mission, with 500 gold provided in advance, and plain, untraceable magical daggers for each adventurer. The group agreed, with Aerikoth complimenting Iono on the munificence and generosity of House Thalavar.

Aerikoth raised the question of how communications would be handled with Iono or another Thalavar agent, given the need to operate in secrecy. Iono indicated he still needed to finalize his plans; however, he told the group a secret location would be established where messages and small items could be left by Thalavar agents for the group and vice versa. It was agreed to prepare a suitable location at the outskirts of the city; when Rahnee returned to speak with Iono, he would pass her the details. Iono also recommended that the group adopt a new name, at least for the duration of the mission. That way, in an emergency the group could have a sealed letter delivered for Iono's eyes only at the castle and signed under the new, previously unknown name. Iono apologized for the elaborate precaution, but explained, his face darkening, that it was necessary given the possibility that House Thalavar had been penetrated by the Fire Knives.

Iono then provided further guidance for the mission against the Fire Knives. House Thalavar's objective was to unmask the Fire Knives in Westgate, discover their hideout and who, specifically, was sponsoring them. Going further, Iono wanted to understand why the Fire Knives had chosen to take their battle with Cormyr to the docks of Westgate, murdering Captain Yar. Iono made it clear that the mission was not to eliminate the Knives, but rather their threat to House Thalavar in Westgate - a distinction understood well by Aerikoth, but one that made Jokull visibly unhappy. Once House Thalavar had the full picture, Iono said it would take the "necessary measures." Should the group have suggestions as to the form of these measures, Thalavar would of course consider them.

After sending one of the guards to fetch the magic daggers, Iono outlined some additional information for the group. Detailed information on Captain Yar's murder was being scribed and would be given to Rahnee when she next saw Iono. The exiled Cormyrian houses, Bleth and Cormaeril, were fingered as probable sponsors of the Fire Knives. House Bleth was based in the South Gate district, residing at the Blue Banner Inn while their castle was being built at a nearby site. Cormaeril's castle was on the northwestern edge of the city, adjacent to a wooded vale. After some additional discussion, Iono distributed the advance payments and daggers and asked that Tymora smile upon their deeds.

Aerikoth separated from the group once outside the castle, promising to meet them in several hours at the Gatereach Inn. Brok-Tul and Jokull proceeded to the Gatereach, devising a plan to have Jokull meet and befriend Brok-Tul by "accident" at the inn in order to better conceal their mission. Once at the inn, Brok-Tul asked Jandrico Swift about possible permanent lodgings, given Brok-Tul's impending "retirement" and possible future business involving the reworking of martial equipment. Jandrico showed Brok-Tul the Gatereach guest house, which had been empty for several months, and the two stuck a preliminary deal. Aerikoth arrived, sporting a new set of robes, and the three briefly discussed Brok-Tul's pending deal.


----------



## Carlo_One

*Campaign Chronicles: interlude from "C"*

I stopped reading and shut the leather cover of the journal, as it would shortly be time for my evening meditations. After the party's rather disastrous battle with the Hallton forces, they seemed to have recovered well, and even managed to strike a favorable deal with House Thalavar. I appreciated seeing the detailed thought put into the negotiations with the Westgate noble house - I shall remember these considerations for any similar future dealings I may have.

While it was heartening to read of Turnton's unscathed nature after the Hallton siege, I found it strange and not congruent with the story being told, that of an outmatched barony barely holding its own against its neighbor. What had truly happened during the battle there? I also found the reference to the statue of the Hand at Turnton's gates intriguing.

My predecessor "R" was silent in his thoughts during the previous section. Of course, with the party now focused on the Fire Knife threat, they had seemed to forget about other problems. I wonder what was in Jamorin's hidden books, for example...


----------



## Carlo_One

_First Steps_

Aerikoth had again departed on his own business and Marik was still tying up loose ends when Rahnee returned to the Gatereach Inn. Jokull also had recently returned, having made a short foray into the sewers to reconnoiter for a possible Fire Knives hideout; all he found were some diseased rats, which he was forced to dispatch. Brok-Tul expressed surprise at the results of Jokull’s expedition, since under the old Night Masks the sewers had been known for being deadly with traps and other dangers. Brok-Tul took the opportunity to seal the deal with Jandrico Swift for leasing the Gatereach's guest house. Terms of the lease were 400 gold per month for three months, each month's payment due at the beginning of the month. Any of those staying at the guest house would also have their existing account at the Gatereach taken care of. Jandrico passed over four keys to the house at Brok-Tul's request. Brok-Tul kept up a running patter about plans for his "customizing business," which Jandrico politely listened to while finishing the paperwork.

While examining the guesthouse, Rahnee filled the others in on her discussion that day with Iono of House Thalavar. Most importantly, he had spoken to her about the secret message location, imparting the following directions: from the southwest corner of the Spitting Cockatrice compound, located in the district outside West Gate, walk 10 paces west to a spruce tree. From there, walk 2 paces north, and 6 paces west. An old tree was there, with a hollow space where a knot would normally be. Jokull's wish to write down the information was denied by Rahnee, in the interests of secrecy. The group decided to visit the location, in order to fix it in their mind. As cover for their trip to the area, they stopped first at the Spitting Cockatrice, an inn catering to well-heeled merchants. Brok-Tul had the idea of advertising for his "business" as additional cover. While there, he queried the innkeeper - who was somewhat taken aback by the half-orc’s approach - whether a notice about the business could be posted. After receiving multiple "no's", and drawing some attention from the inn's guards, Brok-Tul deferred to Rahnee. She smoothed over the notice issue and asked the innkeeper if he knew of a good scribe or crier. He recommended checking the Temple District for a temple scribe and looking in the Market for a crier.

Rahnee, in need of a map, led the group to Shalush Myrkeer's sprawling shop in the Market district. Brok-Tul asked for an appointment with Shalush and was politely refused multiple times by the assistant, with the half-orc again drawing guards' attention. Rahnee stepped in, explaining that she was visiting nobility from Waterdeep in search of new business to conduct. The shop assistant indicated that Mr. Myrkeer was always glad to make time for visiting nobility and would inform Rahnee regarding her appointment on the following day. Rahnee thanked the man and said she would send a messenger the next day, walking out with a regal bearing, Brok-Tul and Jokull in her wake. The group then went to the Temple district and entered Fortuneboon Hall, the temple of Tymora, in search of a scribe.

After some time, the entire group - Aerikoth Ankharat, Jokull of Arabael, Rahnee Roaringhorn, Brok-Tul, and Marik Tann - found their separate ways back to the Gatereach Inn. Aerikoth and Marik, at Brok-Tul's direction, received keys to the Gatereach guesthouse from the unfailingly polite Jandrico Swift. Jandrico however refused Brok-Tul's request to place traps near the guest house, citing potential problems with his clientele. After moving themselves to a more private gathering-spot, the first floor guesthouse’s master bedroom, the group conferred about what they knew so far. Marik related a tale he had obtained from an "independent source" that corroborated what Iono, the Castle Thalavar steward, had told the rest of the group about Houses Bleth and Cormaeril and the murder of a Thalavar ship captain. Marik also noted that the City Watch was keeping quiet about the incident and added that the Thalavars had a reputation for honest dealing. Rahnee mentioned the existence of the secret message drop near the Spitting Cockatrice to Aerikoth and Marik and promised to show them where it was. Tired from their activities, the group separated, after some discussion regarding which rooms each would take. Rahnee and Brok-Tul ended up with the master bedroom, while the others took individual rooms upstairs. (_Well, now it seems more clear why the Lady Roaringhorn puts up with the antics of the half-orc, who should probably give many thanks to Tymora for his blessing. --R_) Aerikoth selected one with a window.


----------



## Carlo_One

The next day, the party gathered downstairs, then headed to the Gatereach for breakfast. A bleary-looking Rahnee demanded tea, which was provided by the indefatigable Jandrico Swift. Jandrico told Brok-Tul, in response to a question, that the group could install a bathtub and small kitchen in the guest house if they liked. Janatha, a pretty young woman previously not encountered by the group at the Gatereach, brought a serving-tray of tea to their table. Brok-Tul asked her if she could tell him if anyone from Houses Bleth or Cormaeril came to the inn, which she agreed to readily, but then became puzzled when Brok-Tul also asked her not to tell them of the group's presence. Brok-Tul explained that he simply wanted to approach them himself, if they came to the inn. She agreed politely, although after she left the party overheard her in the distance asking Jandrico if it was all right to follow Brok-Tul's instructions. (_Janatha's introduction shows her to be a somewhat naive girl, although intelligent enough to not simply follow the half-orc's instructions. --R_)

Aerikoth commented on Rahnee and Brok-Tul's voracious appetites and queried if there was a particular reason for it. After some banter about the possibilities, Brok-Tul mentioned that he had a book which belonged to a slain comrade that should be identified. Following some additional wolfing of food, the group adjourned to the guesthouse for privacy. Brok-Tul, at Rahnee's bidding, showed the group the copy of the official City Watch report on the murder of Captain Yar, originally given to Rahnee by Iono. The report tracked with Iono and Marik's accounts and added details about how the body was found near the Ssemm docks in the Harbor Loop. The party debated for some time the merits of presenting themselves as mercenaries to the two suspect Houses, with Marik's possible notoreity as a former Fire Knife being something of a sticking point. The desire to set up Brok-Tul's cover business was also discussed. In the end, it was decided that they should split up, with Jokull and Marik - acting as Rahnee's "major-domos" - going to confirm her appointment at Shalush Myrkeer's for the following day at hour 10.

Meanwhile, Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Aerikoth went to the Westward Eye to try and get additional information out of Jard, the Mercenaries Guild recruiter. Jard cheerfully agreed to have some glasses of Westgate Ruby bought for him by Rahnee while they engaged in conversation. Jard also remembered Aerikoth as being part of the group who had won the original Amee Pass outpost contract offered by Baron Pahar. Expressing his appreciation for their deeds, Jard noted that none of the others who had accompanied Aerikoth appeared to be around. Rahnee explained their absence as the "turn of the coin." (_I wonder - is it truly due to providence that none of Aerikoth's companions remain from the campaign against the necromancer? There are still questions to be answered there. --C_)

Rahnee then, rather disingenuously, informed Jard that the company was without a contract and that she had heard some of the Houses - for example, Bleth and Cormaeril - might be hiring, although she understood most didn't usually recruit outside talent. Jard confirmed that fact with a chuckle, noting that the original contract with Baron Pahar, for example, had been on behalf of a minor rural noble who was less choosy about what mercenary groups he employed. Regarding Bleth and Cormaeril, Jard indicated he hadn't heard anything unusual about their hiring efforts, but added with a wink that since it was Guild business, he wouldn't talk to outsiders about it if he had. In response to Rahnee's question about what it took to join the Mercenaries Guild, Jard told her it required three things: a year of probation, during which they had to accept any contract given them by the Guild, although they could opt out of one of their choosing; a bond of 100 gold per person; and their first assignment to be on behalf of the Guild and uncompensated, as a sort of "test run." Jard told Rahnee if she were serious, to go to Guild headquarters in East Gate and ask to speak to Varen Malavhan, who was in charge of recruiting.

After departing, the three agreed that joining the Guild at that time was unwise, although they were split regarding the fairness of the terms. Aerikoth thought the terms were preposterous, although Rahnee stated they were more or less normal for a professional mercenary company in a large city. The three headed to the Market district to stop by Aurora's Emporium on an errand for the Roaringhorn clan. Marik found them there, while returning from his own errand to Shalush Myrkeer's shop, and informed Rahnee that her appointment with Shalush had been confirmed. He also mentioned that Jokull had gone off on "other business." Marik had taken the initiative to walk by the Ssemm docks area and told the group that there was a sewer entrance very close to where Captain Yar's body had been found. Marik said he had poked around in the sewers, encountered a large spider, and decided to come back up. (_The sewers of Westgate contain many ills. --R_) (_This is something I shall mark well for the future, should I find myself there. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

*Campaign Chronicles: interlude from "C"*

_The intervening months since I last took up this pen have been...unusual, to say the least. Departing the monastery and journeying on behalf of the Order as a senior initiate is not something that is supposed to occur. And yet, I was thrown (if that is the correct word) into a mission nonetheless, which took me far from here. This was a valuable lesson in itself: to not assume that the Order's rules are immutable, at least when comes a time of great need. It gave me the insight that one should follow the Order's purpose and craft rules to serve that purpose, rather than follow rules blindly. As a lesser initiate, it was the rules one was taught (and punished for breaking) that were central to life. I believe this is still a necessary process, but my eyes have been opened further as to how the world really works.

As to the mission, it was indeed fortunate that I was sent along, as the only member of the Order who understands the Draconic language. The mission leader afterwards praised my efforts, furthermore hinting that I might find antecedents of the situation contained within these Chronicles. I may say no more about what occurred, for that is a different story, but I am eager once again to take up this final exercise, to see what lessons it contains and how it sheds light on the Order's mission today._


----------



## Carlo-One

While they were in the Market, the group decided to stop in at Gondeth's Mageries, hoping to identify the books owned by Jamorin, the deceased necromancer. Gondeth recognized Aerikoth from his previous visit as a brother in the Art, and commented on Aerikoth's new robes. Rahnee showed Jamorin's ancient arcane tome to Gondeth and asked him to examine it. Brok-Tul said that he had attempted to use his deity's insight to divine the book's nature, but had only received a splitting headache in return. After some study, Gondeth declared that the volume was indeed very old - from a previous version of the Weave, or perhaps from before the Weave existed. This explained the failure of the identify spell. Gondeth stated that the book was imbued with magic, but did not have magical powers in itself. The subject matter was transmutation and death magic, in other words an ancient treatise on lichdom. _(Would that all such materials were burned in a righteous fire! How many ills in Faerun have been caused by their existence, across the centuries. --R)_

Upon hearing this, Brok-Tul's face darkened and he motioned Gondeth to step closer, revealing in hushed tones that rumors were swirling about the Night Masks now being run by powerful, intelligent undead. Some concern was expressed by all present at the possibility, although Aerikoth found amusing the others’ worries about what particular form the "wrong" of the Masks took. Brok-Tul also showed Jamorin's personal notes to Gondeth. They mentioned some artifacts and the "Seven Lost Gods" hills outside of Westgate. Gondeth explained that the hills contained the sites of old, even ancient shrines. The hills were used by many during a period in Westgate history when temples were banned in the city itself, with the old shrines mostly crumbling into disuse once the ban had been lifted.

Gondeth appreciated the trust the party had showed him, although he politely declined Brok-Tul's request to participate in enchanting items for their planned custom equipment shop. Gondeth asked the company if he could offer them compensation in exchange for the tomes. Aerikoth stated that, in compensation, he only wished to know the results of Gondeth's research - dryly adding, after Brok-Tul's face grew red, that he however could not speak for his companions. Gondeth said he understood and would offer the group 1,000 gold and a spell scroll of medium power to Aerikoth, with the proviso that the group gave up all claim on the tome for the future; results of the research would, however, be shared with Aerikoth. Gondeth unlocked a strongbox and passed the gold over, Aerikoth deciding to select the scroll at a later time. _(Aerikoth's thirst for magical knowledge is becoming evident. The mage seeks power, rather than wealth, it seems. --C)_

On the way back from Gondeth's, the party stopped at Aurora's Emporium, where Rahnee, with much grumbling, left a sheaf of notes to be sent to her brother Madrigal in Waterdeep; her gold pouch did not jingle nearly as much after she left. Once safely in the meeting room at the Gatereach guest house, the party reviewed their plans, with Marik's discovery of a sewer entrance near the place where Captain Yar's body had been found figuring prominently in the discussion. Brok-Tul reluctantly suggested another avenue of possible information on the Fire Knives, namely his old adversary/acquaintance Jamal, who was known to him as a Harper. Aerikoth expressed his distaste at the prospect of meeting her again, but indicated he would pursue whatever path the group thought best.

Rahnee brought up the matter of the gold received from Gondeth in return for Jamorin's ancient tome. She asserted, politely but firmly, that only Jamorin's original companions should share the wealth, as they were the ones who had taken the risks; there was general agreement that this was fair. Aerikoth, for his part, freely gave up his share of the gold, while Brok-Tul asked Rahnee to hold it for future investment in his cover business. Rahnee stated she would use her share for the company's needs. Once this discussion was completed, Jokull told the others he needed to go to the Market district to make some purchases and then attend to some personal matters.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some debate over how best to contact Jamal without drawing undue attention, Aerikoth cleared his throat and offered to arrange for a message to be delivered, although did not specify how he would do it. It was agreed that Jamal could name the place and time of the meeting, so she would not feel she was falling into a trap, and that the party should not be explicitly named; only a short reference to their activities on behalf of Pahar was included in the note.

The group had an undisturbed rest during the night. They awakened and Brok-Tul was met by Janatha in the entry hall, bringing breakfast from the Gatereach Inn. Aerikoth remained in his quarters until the end of breakfast, emerging to inform the others that he had received a note from Jamal, setting a meeting at three bells in the afternoon at the Empty Fish tavern outside of West Gate. The party then headed to Shalush Myrkeer's shop for Rahnee's appointment with the merchant. _(The other members of the party continue to be - blissfully? willfully? - ignorant of the mage's capabilities and actions. Rahnee in particular would do well to pay more attention. --R)_

After they were ushered into Shalush's office, he greeted Rahnee obsequiously and inquired about her status in the Waterdeep nobility and her business in Westgate. Shalush paid great attention to Rahnee's banter, but seemed slightly bored with her business proposal to sell custom equipment and the introduction of Brok-Tul. Shalush channeled the conversation back to the doings of the nobility, asking Rahnee if she had any connections with noble houses in Westgate. Rahnee showed him her writ from Baron Pahar; in response to Shalush's question as to who Pahar was, she told him he was a scion of House Thalavar. Shalush appeared somewhat surprised at this, stating that he knew much about the Westgate houses and had never heard of the Baron. However, he (somewhat tentatively) expressed approval that Rahnee was associated with House Thalavar.

Shalush asked Rahnee where she was staying in Westgate and if she could get him an invitation to Castle Thalavar. Rahnee deflected his query, saying that she was not staying at the castle and she would be uncomfortable discussing specifics about her connections with Westgate nobility. Shalush then tried another tack, indicating that if Rahnee were known to House Bleth, he would be happy to invite her to the Blue Banner Inn for dinner. When Rahnee demurred, Shalush huffily declared that the Blue Banner was one of the best places in the city, regardless. Rahnee relented and agreed to a dinner there in three days' time.

After the group departed Shalush Myrkeer's, Rahnee complained of sore feet and the company decamped in the nearby Black Eye tavern, which featured half-orc bouncers and a thuggish-looking clientele. The group drew attention from a man who entered and spoke to the bartender, then approached Rahnee. He introduced himself as Khair and observed that if Rahnee was looking to hire help for a particular job - why else would a woman like her be there, he thought - he was skilled with a sword and had the eyes of a hawk. The party noted that Khair spoke accented Common and Rahnee observed to him, apparently recognizing his accent, that he was far from home. Khair said it had been a long time since he left to make his way in the world. After some banter, Khair indicated that should Rahnee wish to hire him, she could leave word with the bartender, whose name was Mard. After the group departed the tavern, Marik was dispatched with a large amount of gold to procure supplies for the guest house. _(Hah! Another example of the trusting nature of the party. Just wait. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

*Dead and Not-So-Dead Ends*

Rahnee, Brok-Tul, and Aerikoth headed toward the district outside West Gate, in order to be at the Empty Fish tavern in time for the meeting with Jamal. Brok-Tul initially lead them on a short detour into a cul-de-sac in the Mulsantir's Gate district, which he said happened to be one of his "old haunts" as a criminal. (_The half-orc's candor about his past is admirable. --C). _The group then separated, with Aerikoth taking a more direct route outside West Gate while Brok-Tul and Rahnee meandered around inside the city walls. After linking up at a road junction, the three entered the Empty Fish together. The group observed that its occupants spoke in low tones and ignored others present; according to Brok-Tul, the place had a reputation for being a discreet meeting spot.

Brok-Tul bought a round of Suzale and Westgate Ruby, then they found a quiet table. After some adjusting of chairs, the group had begun to settle in when Jokull walked through the door and sat down at a table across the room. He ordered a bottle of Suzale and remained at his table until approached by Rahnee and invited to join the others. Jokull indicated he had spotted the group in the Market district and decided to follow them at a distance. Jokull inquired why they were at the tavern, and Brok-Tul indicated it was to meet Jamal, the Harper.

After a short time, Jamal walked in and spoke briefly with the bartender, Guster. Brok- Tul stood up and went to the bar, offering to buy her a drink and inviting her back to their table. Jamal was introduced to Jokull, who gentlemanly kissed her outstretched hand, pleasing her to no end - not least because she could then tell Brok-Tul he could learn a thing or two from Jokull. Following some introductory banter, Brok-Tul cut to the chase and told Jamal that he believed a new organization in town had put out a contract on him, after he started his custom gear business. She was quite skeptical of Brok-Tul's story, telling him that if anyone was out to get him, it was almost assuredly his former associates, the Night Masks, not some anonymous group with an alleged link to one of the noble houses. _(I'm sure it was an even sillier story hearing it in person than it looks like on parchment. The half-orc says he had a change of heart and left the Masks, but perhaps he just was not able to hack it in the organization. An uncharitable view, admittedly. --R)_

Jamal asked if Brok-Tul and the group had made any progress in investigating necromantic activity in Westgate, the reason for their previous meeting. Jamal said that despite what she considered Brok-Tul's paranoid ramblings, she'd offer him help if he showed results on the necromantic problem. Jamal was informed about Jamorin's ancient tome, now in Gondeth's hands to research; she showed a spark of interest and asked for permission to speak to Gondeth about it. A heated discussion ensued after permission was initially refused, with Jamal and the group accusing each other of being unhelpful.

Aerikoth broke in and indicated he would have no objection to Jamal's queries, as long as she did not try to balk Gondeth's research. Somewhat surprised, she replied that she wanted results as well and would certainly agree. Jamal said that, once she had spoken with Gondeth and obtained information to her satisfaction, she would recontact the group, and asked where they were staying. Aerikoth countered by saying that she could expect another visit from a raven soon. Jamal said she appreciated the visits from Aerikoth's familiar, apparently liking ravens, and obtained the familiar's name - Zeluth - as well as the knowledge that he liked corn. Jamal stood up, offering her hand to be kissed again by Jokull, and sauntered off.


----------



## Carlo-One

The party headed back to the Gatereach guest house, where Rahnee changed into her leathers in preparation for exploring the sewer entrance in the Harbor Loop that Marik had found. Jokull mentioned that he knew its location, having briefly explored it himself once, and could lead the rest to it. _(Evidence that the wayward Cormyrian has his own private agenda, as will become more apparent. --R)_. After descending into the sewers, Aerikoth lit a torch and the party carefully began exploring. They encountered and messily defeated a pack of diseased sewer rats not far from the entry point. Exploring further, Brok-Tul noticed a faded old mark of the Night Masks indicating danger; it seemed that the mark was at least several years old. Brok-Tul expressed his frustration at the apparent abandonment of the sewers by the Masks and neglect of the old methods. During some additional exploring, the party was attacked by several dire rats, which were easily finished off after being hit by Aerikoth's sleep spell.

After running into several dead ends in the maze of sewer corridors, the group retraced its steps and ventured into a new area, where they encountered a giant spider. After it was safely dispatched, the party noted that its newly-spun web had blocked the door leading forward. Brok-Tul slashed at the web and managed to only make a small rent in it. Aerikoth applied his torch more effectively, leaving nothing of the web to block the party's path once it had finished burning. The group advanced cautiously into a large chamber with a fetid pool in the center. Brok-Tul spotted a large number of diseased-looking rats congregated there, all of whom rushed the group, along with some of their dire cousins. Once the creatures were all gone, the group explored the remainder of the sewer area, coming upon a room with another exit to the surface. In the room was a green slime, which once killed yielded a single gold piece inside its jellied carcass.

The only other thing of note in the chamber was a large, dried bloodstain under the exit to the surface. Brok-Tul identified the bloodstain (from his long experience) as being around a month old - placing it around the same time Captain Yar was reported killed. The stain was smeared leading in the direction of the door, as if whatever had made it had been dragged in that direction. Having finished their exploration of the sewer area, the party clambered up the sewer chain to daylight, coming out in the Harbor Loop district, some distance southeast of the original entrance they had gone down. While the group attempted to clean up, Jokull thoughtfully noted that the coin he had retrieved from the slime was Cormyrian. Based on an idea of Brok-Tul's, the party headed to the Temple District, thinking that perhaps one of the clerics could tell something about the coin's provenance. There, they ran into Marik, who had completed his shopping expedition for the guest house. Although most of what he had asked about would require extensive (and expensive) remodeling, he at least had been able to order a table and chairs for the meeting room.

After pausing to wash in a fountain, the party headed to the temple of Tymora, where a priest took the coin for examination, but regretfully declared there was nothing he could do. Rahnee thanked him for his time and made a donation to the temple. Once outside the temple, Aerikoth pulled Rahnee aside for a hushed conversation. Rahnee then inquired after the nearest baths, becoming disappointed when Brok-Tul explained the last public one had closed down some years before after a series of murders on the premises. On the way back to their guest house, Rahnee said she had to stop and use the bathroom.

_(This first foray by the company into the Westgate sewers was a messy business, evidently. As my predecessor 'R' highlights, it was not the first time for Jokull, however - what was he doing down there? Pursuing his individual vendetta, perhaps. --C)_

Once back at the guest house meeting room, the group assessed what information they had and re-examined the scribed report on Captain Yar's death. They concluded that they must have discovered his murder site at the Harbor Loop sewer entrance with the bloodstain below it. It was decided to leave a message for their Thalavar agent querying if a Speak with Dead spell had been used on the captain's body.

Some other possible avenues of approach against Houses Bleth and Cormaeril were then discussed. Rahnee gave Marik a large gold pouch in case he was able to find Khair, the mercenary from the Black Eye tavern, and convince him to gather information for the group. While discussions were going on, Marik absented himself briefly, returning with a crossbow and modified grappling hook that could be shot from it. Marik mentioned that he had picked it up in Sembia and noted that he might be able to scout rooftops if necessary. Brok-Tul asked Aerikoth if he could possibly charm one of the House guards and extract information that way. Aerikoth indicated he did not know that particular spell, but might be able to acquire it on a scroll. The mage was somewhat skeptical that Gondeth would have the spell, but said he would nonetheless inquire. The party then split up, with Marik leaving the house, saying he would be back shortly.

The group passed an uneventful night at the guest house and - except for Rahnee - ate a fine breakfast, reconvening in the meeting room. Rahnee could be heard moaning periodically upstairs; apparently the trip to the sewers had been none too healthy for her. It was agreed to split up and pursue different tasks: Marik was to see if Khair was at the Black Eye and also scout the area around the Blue Banner Inn; Brok-Tul and Jokull were to pursue the idea of renting a property from which to set up Brok's custom equipment business as a cover; and Aerikoth was to check on Gondeth's progress in researching the ancient tome found in Jamorin's belongings. After a few hours, the four reunited over the lunch table in the Gatereach common room. Brok-Tul went to check on Rahnee, who was weak but appeared on the road to recovery.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Encounters at the Blue Banner and Castle Cormaeril*

Brok-Tul looked in on Rahnee again after lunch, helping her to the guest house’s meeting room and settling her in one of the newly-delivered chairs. The half-orc cleric then headed off, saying something about hunting down supplies. The others soon joined Rahnee and confirmed that she was up and moving, if not very happy. Marik summarized the results of his scouting the Blue Banner Inn. He had observed that three City Watch guards were outside the door to the street, while two House Bleth guards were inside the door and another two by the stairs leading up, along with five armed nobles in the inn's main room. The guards were described as alert and well-equipped. Marik also observed that the outside of the inn, which took up much of the city block it was on, was fortress-like, with steel bars and shutters framing the windows. He indicated that he hadn't seen anyone he recognized while he was at the inn.

In response to a question from Rahnee, Aerikoth told the others he had spoken with Gondeth, who had agreed not to reveal any results of his research on the ancient tome to Jamal, should she visit him. Gondeth had described it as a difficult translation from Netherese and to return in a tenday. Jokull said that he and Brok-Tul had attempted to find a place to set up the custom gear business, but had failed; a message was left in the secret location asking for Thalavar support in this endeavor. _(The half-orc is nothing if not persistent whenever an idea gets into his head. However, this leads me to question whether persistence should in fact be considered a virtue. --R). _Aerikoth mentioned a place he had run across in the Harbor Loop, an establishment named the Quivering Thumb, which hosted contests featuring pit fighting and martial prowess. The proprietor informed Aerikoth that some of the city's notables habitually attended the matches, with the next one due to occur in two days' time. Aerikoth suggested that some of them go to the match as well, which met with general agreement.

The conversation turned to the prospect of the following day's scheduled dinner with Shalush Myrkeer at the Blue Banner. Rahnee confessed that she was apprehensive about the lie she had told Shalush about having contacts with House Bleth. Discussion ensued on the best way to approach the dinner, while at the same time covering the party's tracks. It was decided that Rahnee, in her current weakened state, should stay at the guest house for the time being, while the other three would separately seek out information at the Blue Banner. Aerikoth mentioned that he had previously volunteered his services to House Bleth, but had at the time declined to participate in the mage trial he was told was required. _(Some further insight into the wizard's independent activities. --C)_

Marik, Aerikoth, and Jokull later arrived in a loose group outside the Blue Banner. While the other two went through the door, Marik briefly distracted the City Watchmen with a story, then entered himself. Jokull purchased a bottle of Westgate Ruby and sat in the back of the room, far away from Aerikoth, who chose to occupy a table in a quiet area on the other side. The bartender observed that Marik had been in earlier, alone, and two guards standing nearby walked over and questioned Marik about his business at the inn. Marik explained that he had been waiting for someone earlier and that now he had stopped in on his way home from an errand. The guards told Marik to enjoy his stout, but then kept a close eye on him as he finished the drink, then departed. While Jokull was purchasing another drink at the bar, Aerikoth approached the Bleth Seneschal, who - after some prompting - recalled his earlier conversation with Aerikoth regarding employment possibilities. Aerikoth expressed renewed interest in being "examined" by the chief Bleth mage, which appeared to amuse the two nobles with the seneschal. Hull, the seneschal, told Aerikoth to return in five days' time if he were serious, in order to meet with the House Bleth mage. Aerikoth indicated his assent and departed, while Jokull remained and chatted up the bartender.

Some time later, the party regrouped at the guest house meeting room and filled Rahnee in on their activities. Marik limped in last, wounded, explaining that he had made an independent foray into the sewer area beneath South Gate looking for an alternate entrance into the Blue Banner. He succeeded only in finding some rats and a stink beetle. Marik expressed his frustration that the Bleth guards had zeroed in on him during his second visit, leading him to depart early in order to not attract too much attention.

Jokull commented that after Aerikoth departed, the Bleth nobles were snickering about him, but Aerikoth just shrugged and said he was not surprised. Jokull continued, explaining that from his conversation with the bartender, he had learned that the Bleths, as exiles, clearly were opposed to the current Obarskyr regime in Cormyr; Jokull had pretended to share their views. However, he noted that nothing incriminating was said. Jokull mentioned that, using the alias "Josurr", he had successfully made friends with the bartender. The bartender had promised to save him a seat at the following night's bardic competition, which would be the inn's dinner entertainment. Rahnee said she would draft a message to be delivered to the Bleth Seneschal at the Blue Banner, in an effort to introduce herself prior to the dinner. She then made arrangements with Jandrico Swift to have it delivered, the group afterwards retiring to their separate rooms in the Gatereach guest house.


----------



## Carlo-One

The following morning, Rahnee received a note from the Bleth Seneschal, informing her that he would be willing to entertain a formal appointment with her at the Blue Banner two days hence on Uktar 11. After receiving the note, Rahnee told the others she had to run to Aurora's Emporium in order to send a note to her clan leaders. Upon her return, Aerikoth passed her his sketch of the Blue Banner's interior, which she thanked him for and studied. Brok-Tul by this point was absent again, having set out again in his seemingly monomaniacal quest for supplies, dragging Marik along with him.

After some discussion about the upcoming dinner at the Blue Banner and how to best get at Cormaeril, the other suspect House, Marik walked in, mentioning with a grin that he had managed to get lost in the crowd while on the shopping expedition, leaving Brok-Tul to continue his quest alone. Marik was tasked with finding a suitable junior member of Cormaeril that enjoyed going slumming, so that the group could possibly get to him outside of the Cormaeril castle. Marik said he would look up Khair, the Bedine sword-for-hire at the Black Eye, in order to seek his assistance. Rahnee and Marik set out for the House of Silks, recommended by both Jandrico Swift and Janatha, so Rahnee could buy a new dress for that evening’s dinner with the merchant Shalush Myrkeer. Jokull told the others he would go to the secret message drop in the meantime, and Aerikoth departed to attend to other matters. _(The wizard does seem to take advantage of the others' distractions to quietly go about his business - whatever it may be. --C)_

Once everyone had concluded their respective business, they reassembled at the guest house. Jokull showed the others a secret communique from the Thalavar agent, which stated that they had been unable to use Speak with Dead on Captain Yar's body, due to lack of a suitable caster, and that no additional funds for buildings beyond the guest house would be approved. Marik said he had paid Khair to locate a suitable scion of House Cormaeril to target. The party discussed how best to set themselves up for the dinner, then broke to make themselves ready.

Prior to Rahnee, Jokull, and Marik departing for the Blue Banner, Brok-Tul was dispatched to obtain a fan for Rahnee while Aerikoth retired to his upstairs room at the guest house. Marik loitered outside the Blue Banner, looking for anything unusual, as Rahnee and Jokull entered. Jokull (in his alias "Josurr") inquired after Shalush Myrkeer at the Blue Banner's bar and was directed to Shalush's table. Shalush greeted Rahnee and pleasantries were exchanged, with Jokull fading into the background, acting as Rahnee’s bodyguard and taking up a position standing by the wall. A Blue Banner guard, noting Jokull's drawn sword, requested he put it away, which he did, although only after Rahnee's confirmation.

The dinner, accompanied by a bottle of Westgate Ruby and much cut-and-thrust conversation between Shalush and Rahnee, was excellent, although the service was marred when a Bleth servitor dropped a potato in Rahnee's lap. Bleth Seneschal Hull and Palla the Light, the head of the Westgate mercenary guild, arrived late and occupied a nearby table. Noticing Shalush, Hull came over and introduced Palla and was introduced in turn to Rahnee. As dinner was finishing, the bardic competition began, the first song being presented by Moriando. Marik, who had come in briefly earlier to get out of the rain, re-entered and had a drink while listening to the bards. Moriando sang, in a serious and haunting manner, what he said was an ancient ballad of love between an elven queen and a wizard of Netheril. The second bard, Lenton, took a more contemporary and ribald tone, playing a song about Azoun IV of Cormyr encountering a dryad in the forest while hunting. After the bardic competition and dessert was finished, Shalush excused himself, the hour being late. Rahnee, Jokull, and Marik regrouped a short distance away from the Blue Banner and walked home, the streets dark and nearly deserted. _(But who won the bardic competition? No doubt Lenton, if common room cheers were the deciding factor. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee, Jokull, and Marik arrived at the guest house shortly before Brok-Tul returned, carrying a fan purchased at Rahnee's behest. Aerikoth made his way downstairs a few minutes later, having heard the others enter. Comments were made by those who had attended the Blue Banner dinner on the bardic competition (very entertaining), the food (hot and leaving a greasy stain, according to Rahnee), and the fact that the Bleth Seneschal and the head of the Mercenaries Guild were seen together. Rahnee said she had successfully spun and danced a tale for Shalush during their conversation, thereby avoiding any pitfalls regarding their mission. _(In other words, the young Waterdhavian noble got lucky in diverting unwanted attention from their rather flimsy story. Although no doubt her charisma played a role as well. --R)_

After noting that the next event of interest would be the matches at the Quivering Thumb arena the following night, the group fell to discussing ways to target the Fire Knives. One idea was to set up a false lead for the Knives and the city militia to follow. Aerikoth dryly observed the futility of setting a trap for a guild of assassins, pointing out that the party did not even know how to contact them. He advised instead to see how events unfolded at the arena and during Rahnee's appointment with the Bleth Seneschal. After additional discussion, the group decided to break for the night.

Janatha brought in the breakfast tray the next morning as usual, and the group fell to their meal. Rahnee made the observation that Aerikoth was one of the most self-controlled men she knew. Aerikoth ascribed this trait to the discipline learned in his youth, combined with studying the Art. Others openly wondered whether Aerikoth ever cut loose, perhaps wearing velveteen pantaloons or the like. _(It is during exchanges like these that I am most glad that these chronicles are not illustrated. --R)_. Following breakfast, the party decided to spend the time to scout out the Cormaeril estate, home of the other Westgate House identified as possibly harboring the Fire Knives. Rahnee wrote a short missive to be placed in the Thalavar secret message drop, noting "Merc Guild may be aligning with foreign house; not confirmed, but you should be wary." After Rahnee had completed the drop, she returned to the nearby crossroads where her companions were waiting. In the interim, Brok-Tul, Marik, and Jokull had discovered a hidden entrance in a well to an underground chamber. Aerikoth declined to follow them down to investigate, and they soon came back up.

The group separated upon entering Cormaeril Vale. Aerikoth split off from the others, who approached the estate gate guards acting as if they were lost travelers on a picnic. Once they had moved off, Aerikoth approached from a different direction, pretending to be gathering plant specimens and knowing nothing of the Cormaeril grounds. The other four, continuing their routine of lost picnickers, approached again for another look. The guards gave out no information and asked everyone to move away from the gates, since they did not have business with House Cormaeril. They told the group that to enjoy the rest of the Vale, if they desired. While the main group then took a path to the Shore district and scouted the walls between it and the Cormaeril estate, Aerikoth struck off on his own, heading back toward the West Gate district.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Deaths at the Quivering Thumb*
The group returned to the Gatereach guest house, Aerikoth arriving about an hour later than the others. Plans were made for attending the Quivering Thumb arena games that evening, with discussion centering around Rahnee and what she should wear to have the most impact. Marik commented that he had other business to attend to and said he would be back later. Rahnee, Jokull, and Aerikoth made their way to the arena, located in the Harbor Loop district. Brok-Tul, meanwhile, had been focused on a new "war fan" project for Rahnee, forgetting about the arena, and was forced to catch up. 

On entering the Quivering Thumb, which had a sizable crowd present, they were asked by an arena employee to pay 5 gold per head as an entry fee. The employee explained the rules of the arena: no magic; fights were either to the death or first blood; and betting could be conducted with the official oddsmaker. Stanslav, the proprietor, announced the start of the fights. Gladiators were slaves, criminals, and the occasional volunteer. Slaves and criminals would earn their freedom and a rich reward if they lasted through a year’s cycle in the pits; the current favorite Gagh, a half-orc fighter, was two-thirds of the way through his time.

The group made their way to the arena’s corner, where Rahnee placed a 50 gold bet (the limit for common customers) with the gnomish oddsmaker Drugo on the third match, taking the favorite Gagh. Nearby were two Sembians engaged in conversation: Senthur, a younger man with expensive clothes; and Gord, an older man with a patch over one eye. Rahnee encountered Palla the Light, head of the Mercenaries Guild, who was at the arena with Sehlmari Ssemm, guild quartermaster and morale officer. Palla placed a large series of bets with Drugo, totaling several hundred gold.

The group found seats on the benches around the arena as the matches began, the Sembians sitting to their right. The first match announced by Stanslav was the barbarian gladiator Ru'allah versus a jungle panther, which a bloodied Ru'allah managed to finish off in front of the cheering crowd. The second match was to first blood and featured gladiators Boran and Leonariams, the latter sporting a horned helmet. The two circled each other for a time, exchanging taunts and insults, until Leonariams lept forward and slashed Boran with his axe, Boran wounding Leonariams in turn. Stanslav ruled that Leonariams had drawn first blood and was the winner, earning the privilege to face half- orcish champion Gagh in the final match, after healing was applied.

During the break between the second and third matches, Aerikoth approached the Sembians and held a conversation with Gord in one corner of the arena, while the others discussed current events and talked with the Mercenaries Guild members. In the final match, Leonariams and Gagh began by exchanging insults, of which Gagh got the better, then they fell to blows. The two fought savagely, with Leonariams using his axe deftly while Gagh wielded a huge sword. Gagh, although dripping with blood, in the end was the last one standing.

Rahnee collected her winnings from the oddsmaker. An argument then ensued with Sehlmari Ssemm over some philosophical points on death and the arena, ending when Palla came over and indicated to Sehlmari that it was time to depart. (_The practice of arena fighting seems bloody and brutal, with little to recommend it to civilized persons. I wonder what position Rahnee took on the matter? The others, it appears, were sanguine about the evening's entertainment. --C). _The party soon followed suit, with Jokull hanging back to talk with an arena employee at the entrance. Of note, the sellsword Khair was spotted at the arena, departing shortly before the party.


----------



## Carlo-One

Marik met up with the rest of the group outside of the Quivering Thumb, as night fell over Westgate. When after some discussion the group began to move off, Khair stepped out of the shadows and motioned Aerikoth over to a side alley for a whispered conversation. Brok-Tul noticed the diversion and moved to cover Aerikoth's back. After Khair departed, the group carefully traveled back to the guest house, watching for anyone on their back trail.

Once safely at the house, the others asked Aerikoth about Khair. Aerikoth informed them that Khair, per his instructions, had located a dissolute young Cormaeril noble named Istvan and had been following him. That night, according to Khair, Istvan had gone to the Quivering Thumb, but had been persuaded while still outside not to enter the establishment.

After speculating briefly on the significance of this, the party decided to explore the cave they had discovered underneath a well in the district outside West Gate. On a pillar near the cave entrance, a faded-out symbol was observed by Brok-Tul; however, it was unfamiliar to both him and Marik. As the others explored, careful to avoid traps that had been placed around the cavern, Aerikoth smirkingly revealed that the cave had been last used by a group of smugglers in 1369, the year that the Dhostars were replaced by the Cormaerils; the smugglers had not been seen in the area since. Aerikoth explained that he had obtained this information from one of the local area’s residents. (_The mage likes to keep information close to the chest, whether out of spite or caution it is not clear. Decide for yourself, later. --R_)

Despite a thorough search, the party discovered nothing but traps and some old, dry cocoon husks, which were destroyed based on general principles. Brok-Tul also noted an ancient symbol of the orc god Gruumsh carved into one cave wall, probably dating from before Westgate was founded. Returning to the guest house, the group reviewed their options. Regarding Khair, Aerikoth indicated he was still following Istvan and might have more information in a few days' time. Aerikoth's test with the Bleth mage was in two days' time, on Uktar 13. Rahnee still had her meeting scheduled with Bleth Seneschal Hull on the morrow, although she ruefully admitted that it seemed pointless now. Brok-Tul mentioned he had been approached about participating in the gladiatorial games, but had declined. However, he thought it might be an option in the future if it would help in joining the Mercenaries Guild or in impressing House Bleth.

Marik commented he had heard at the Rosebud open-air tavern that a valuable gem from Athkatla would be arriving in town in a tenday, to be sold to an unknown party using the Sembian representative office as a middleman. Marik mentioned that he had a contact who might know somebody willing to buy the gem. (_Marik's personal business now surfaces. Once a thief... --C_). Brok-Tul had a strongly negative reaction to the idea of going after the gem, claiming that authorities could call upon magic to track such a thing. Jokull, who had quietly listened up until this point, commented that the mission for him did not necessarily end with the Thalavar contract, and he would do what was necessary to finance his own goals. When challenged by Rahnee, however, Jokull was noncommittal and indicated that he did not plan on taking any immediate actions. After a friendly challenge to Marik involving arm-wrestling, Brok-Tul noticed the Fire Knife tattoo on Marik's arm and attempted to divine magically if anyone else nearby had the same tattoo, but obtained a blank from the divination. Tired from their activities, the group dispersed to their rooms for the night.


----------



## Carlo-One

In the morning, after finishing his breakfast with the others, Jokull departed after mentioning that he had something to do before Rahnee's meeting with Bleth Seneschal Hull. Rahnee for her part was clearly in a bad mood, mostly being unhappy at the prospect of meeting with the seneschal - an event which had lost its original purpose, in her mind. She decided to take out her frustrations on one of the guest house’s common room chairs, hurling it against the wall with great force, sending splinters flying, then stormed out.

Later that morning, Jokull returned to find the companions regrouped in the common room. With the destroyed chair set to one side, they were discussing plans for the encounter with Hull at the Blue Banner. Aerikoth excused himself from participating in the meeting with the Seneschal, explaining that he believed he had not been linked by House Bleth to the group, and in any case had his own approach to the Bleths planned for Uktar 13. Rahnee indicated that Jokull would accompany her in his role as a bodyguard. Brok-Tul and Marik planned to try the back door to the Blue Banner, in the hopes of finding an alternate way of entering the building.

At the Blue Banner, Rahnee found Seneschal Hull awaiting her at a corner table with a fine bottle of sherry. Formally polite, although not unfriendly, Hull inquired as to the business of Clan Roaringhorn in Westgate. Rahnee said that her family was interested in obtaining business connections in the city and would be willing to offer the services of a small group of mercenaries, Clan Roaringhorn's business specialty, to House Bleth in return for future assistance. Hull found the offer interesting, at least worthy of an eyebrow raise, and inquired about the monetary compensation involved and what sort of future favors Rahnee would require. Rahnee in response was noncommittal, indicating that any future favors would be in line with services rendered to Bleth.

Switching subjects, Hull suggested that perhaps Rahnee could be of more immediate assistance, asking if she had been at the Quivering Thumb arena the previous night. When she answered in the affirmative, mentioning that she had met Mercenaries Guild leader Palla the White there, the seneschal revealed that Senthur Signe, the deputy chief of the Sembian Representative office, had been attacked and killed after departing the Quivering Thumb. Hull was interested in hearing if Rahnee had observed anything unusual related to Senthur’s presence that night, inside or outside the arena. Rahnee said that she knew nothing about it, other than that Senthur had made some disparaging comments about others in the arena.

Hull switched back to discussing Rahnee's offer of a group of mercenaries, inquiring if she had any local references or had worked for the Westgate mercenaries guild. He mentioned that Westgate suffered from a surfeit of mercenaries and that one could not be too careful in selecting them. Rahnee indicated her group had not worked for the guild and commented that this was sometimes a useful quality. Thanking Hull for his time and his sherry, Rahnee then took her leave, with Hull wishing her well and stating she would be welcome to arrange a future appointment, should she have anything of interest to offer House Bleth.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee rejoined Brok-Tul, Marik, and Aerikoth at the guest house. Jokull had been delayed for a short while on the way back from the Blue Banner, telling the others he had stopped by the Market to purchase supplies. Rahnee reviewed the meeting with the Seneschal for those who were not present, remarking that she suspected the Bleths had investigated her background beforehand, which might have implications for Marik and Aerikoth. Marik frowned and rubbed his chin, while for his part Aerikoth seemed unconcerned. Rahnee then brought up the murder of Sembian official Senthur Signe. Aerikoth, with a slight smirk, told the others there were several stories going around about the murder. One rumor was that Senthur had been bedding the wife of a senior Night Mask member. Aerikoth considered more intriguing the rumor that the Cormyrians had killed Senthur, as he was notoriously anti-Cormyr. Aerikoth noted, with Rahnee's affirmation, that his body had been found in the Harbor Loop, the same district in which Thalavar Captain Yar's body had been discovered.

Jokull, in response to a question from Brok-Tul, said that he knew no one from Cormyr in Westgate who would do such a thing, although the warrior admitted he actually knew few of his countrymen in the city. He also asserted that such an act of assassination would run against the core of Cormyrian morals and state policy. Brok-Tul was somewhat skeptical of traditional Cormyrian restraint, given all of the recent upheavals in that country. _(I too would caution the reader on ascribing high moral values to anyone based solely on their geographic origin. --R)._ Aerikoth, smirking again, rhetorically posed the question as to why the Cormyrians would want to kill a Sembian dignitary. Jokull quickly responded that they wouldn't, prompting Aerikoth to ask who, then, would benefit the most from hostilities between Cormyrians and Sembians in Westgate.

At this point, a knock on the guest house door was heard and Janatha entered. The serving girl was stiff and appeared concerned, asking the group if they had heard about the murder of the Sembian representative. It turned out that a unit of the City Watch had arrived at the Gatereach Inn and asked to see the group for questioning related to the murder. They assured her they would go see the Watch and cooperate fully, and Janatha departed.

After walking into the back room of the Gatereach, the party saw Jandrico and Janatha talking with the Watch Commander, who had three guards along with him. Jandrico appeared his usual calm self, while Janatha looked visibly nervous. Introductions were made to Watch Commander Meynn, who politely questioned the group about their presence at the Quivering Thumb arena the previous night and what they had seen regarding Senthur Signe. Rahnee stated that she had not paid much attention to the Sembians, but she noted that Senthur had been making insulting comments of some sort. Brok-Tul provided some additional flavor, but also stated that he recalled nothing specific. Meynn turned to Aerikoth, mentioning that Aerikoth had been observed talking with the other Sembian accompanying Senthur that evening, Captain Gord. Aerikoth confirmed this, explaining that he had discussed Gord's experiences as a sea serpent hunter; Meynn commented that Gord was indeed known as a famous hunter.

Meynn followed up by querying if anyone knew when the Sembians had departed or if anyone suspicious had been observed hanging around the streets after the match. Aerikoth said that the Sembians had departed well before their group, and that Palla the Light had left shortly before they departed the arena. He also mentioned that Senthur had made several insulting remarks about Cormyr during the fights. _(Very observant of the wizard. --C)_. Brok-Tul and the others affirmed that no one suspicious had been seen on the streets. Marik asked Meynn if there were any suspects. Meynn was noncommittal in response, but indicated there was a 1,000 gold bounty sponsored by the Sembian Representative Office for information leading to the capture of the responsible parties; if anyone obtained such information, they should approach the Watch. The Watch Commander finished by saying he was pleased with the party's cooperation. At the same time, he suggested that they not leave the city for the next few days. Leaving Meynn to finish his business with Jandrico, the group retired to the guest house for private conversation.


----------



## Carlo-One

After the group had assured themselves of their own innocence regarding Senthur's murder _(A prudent precaution that shows they are not completely trusting of each other. --R)_, Rahnee, Jokull, and Marik headed for the Harbor Loop for some additional investigating of the area in which the murders of Captain Yar and Senthur Signe had occurred. Aerikoth retired to his room, concentrating on preparing himself for his upcoming mage test with House Bleth. Brok-Tul, for his part, was absorbed in a tinkering project.

In the Harbor Loop, Marik chatted up Fynn, the bartender at the Rosebud Outdoor Tavern. He told Marik that the chief Sembian representative to Westgate, Maurian Selkirk, was offering a 1,000 gold reward for information about the murder of Senthur Signe. Fynn also commented that Senthur was known for being an anti-Cormyr "prick." Some of the tavern's patrons also shared various rumors that were swirling around, prominent among them being that the Cormyrians had Senthur killed. _(Even a relative recluse such as I should know that if tavern rumors say one thing, it is best to look for the truth somewhere else. --C)_

While Rahnee, Jokull and Marik were exploring the streets by the House Ssemm docks, two Ssemm guards approached them, demanding to know their business. Although mollified by Marik's excuse of having dropped a fivestar coin into the sewer opening, the guards warned that strange events had been occurring nearby, notably the two murders in the past month. While exploring the sewers, the group noted the same dried-up old bloodstain previously linked with Captain Yar's murder, finding nothing else new besides rats.

After returning to the guest house, Rahnee drafted a note to be left for their House Thalavar contact, inquiring if any business had been done with the murdered Senthur. The three companions further discussed the predicament of investigating the Fire Knives and Jokull boldly stated he would be willing to draw them out, by exposing himself as a Cormyrian come to destroy them. The others agreed that would certainly draw attention to him. Exiting the guest house, the three made their way to the secret message drop without incident. Rahnee read a response and made a mark on a note from Thalavar that had been left for them, in addition to leaving her new inquiry.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Tests*
The group passed an uneventful night, awakening the morning of the 13th day of the 11th month, Uktar. This was the day Aerikoth was to submit himself to be tested by the House Bleth mage. While discussing the day's coming events after breakfast, during which Aerikoth displayed stoicism regarding his pending trial, he recommended that Jokull and Marik swing by the Black Eye tavern to see if Khair had any news to report. The wizard then rose calmly and departed for the Blue Banner. Jokull and Marik, joined by Brok-Tul, made their way to the Black Eye and met up with Khair. The sword-for-hire confirmed that Istvan Cormaeril, the dissolute young noble he had been tailing, had been warned off the Quivering Thumb arena the night of Senthur Signe's murder. Khair thought Istvan was a weak link in House Cormaeril. Brok-Tul asked Khair to meet them that night at the nearby docks, at highmoon, with any additional information Khair could provide on Istvan's movements.

The three returned to the Gatereach guest house, noting that Aerikoth had not yet returned from his test. Marik told the others that Istvan was the arrow pointing to House Cormaeril being in league with the Fire Knives, with him being barred from the arena so that he would be elsewhere when Senthur's murder occurred. The others agreed with Marik's point and began discussing how to kidnap Istvan and make him reveal his secrets. Marik departed after a few hours, stating he was going to look up some contacts.

By nightfall, neither Marik nor Aerikoth had returned, leaving Brok-Tul, Jokull, and Rahnee to contemplate their next steps. Jokull shared his limited knowledge of the Cormaeril leadership, to which he thought Istvan was related, although it was not clear how closely. Lord Kargerth Cormaeril was the current head of the House in Westgate; Jokull described him as young for the position, being in his 40s. Kargerth had taken charge of the House immediately after its forced exile from Cormyr and had a reputation for fair, if tough, business dealings. Lord Tagreth Cormaeril, Kargerth's uncle, was the oldest living Cormaeril noble. Tagreth's brother - Kargerth's father - had disappeared during the flight from Cormyr. _(A notable point. Perhaps Kargerth - or even Tagreth? - had seen an opportunity to increase their influence in the House. Such disappaearances are rarely random. --C) _Tagreth had a very low profile in Westgate and reportedly seldom left Cormaeril Castle.

As the night wore on and the appointment with Khair grew closer, the three decided to pick up some standard-looking leathers at Shalush Myrkeer's shop, in preparation for snatching Istvan. At the shop, they overheard the guards talking about investigating the murder of Senthur, with an eye toward earning the 1,000 gold reward offered by the Sembians; the guards planned to go to the Black Eye and discuss it further over drinks.

Brok-Tul and Jokull accompanied Rahnee back to the guest house, so she could stash her own distinctive leathers and put on a hood, making her hopefully unrecognizable. As the three re-entered the city via Mulsantir's Gate, however, the City Watch officers on duty stopped them. The Watch commented that seeing them for the third time that evening, after having changed clothes and added helmets, made them curious. Rahnee identified herself as the Lady Rahnee, indicating that the others were her retainers, and commented that the rain had soaked their other clothes. After answering questions about their lodging and receiving a warning from the Watch about recent murders, the group was allowed to proceed into the city.

Khair noticed them enter the Black Eye. Without overtly giving a sign that he recognized them, he walked out to a deserted spot close to the docks, and was joined in a few minutes by the three adventurers. Cloaked by night, Khair informed them that Istvan, a creature of habit, had gone to the Purple Lady in Mulsantir's Gate district. If Istvan's pattern held true, he would then indulge in some cheap whores afterwards, plucked from the street. Khair warned that Istvan usually traveled with two guards. Sometimes he bought whores for the guards as well, but it was not guaranteed. _(Ah, the fickleness of young nobles. --R)_. Khair also commented that Istvan did not seem particularly concerned while on the streets, in spite of the recent murders, which the party thought was notable. Before walking silently off, Khair stated that what occurred with Istvan was not his concern, but that he would appreciate a token of gratitude, should they find success.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee decided that she would pretend to be a streetwalker in order to entrap Istvan, passing her hood to Jokull for his disguise. Making their way to the Purple Lady, the group noticed that two professional-looking, if bored, Cormaeril guards were loitering outside the entrance. While debating whether or not to take out the guards, two prostitutes showed up and started complaining that Rahnee and the others were taking up their corner, one of them mentioning in passing that she expected "Isty" to be out soon. The two resisted leaving the corner, saying Isty paid well, but in the end Rahnee was able to pay them off and swapped outfits with one of the women._ (The young Waterdhavian noblewoman, although lacking in modesty, certainly does not lack for boldness. --R)_

Soon after, Istvan came out of the Purple Lady, inebriated and looking for some more fun, motioning his guards to accompany him. Brok-Tul and Jokull played the role of interested customers for Rahnee’s streetwalker, then allowed themselves to be run off by Istvan's guards. Wanting Rahnee (who was calling herself "Magda") for himself, Istvan gave his guards some coin and directed them to the other two prostitutes, who had taken up residence at an opposite street corner. Istvan and Rahnee then strolled off in the direction of Cormaeril  Vale - shadowed at a distance by Brok-Tul and Jokull.

Rahnee and Istvan stopped behind a building outside West Gate and things had begun to get hot and heavy when Rahnee's two companions, hooded and helmeted, burst on the scene and assaulted Istvan. After a brief, savage fight, Istvan was left unconscious and bleeding on the ground. Brok-Tul revived him with a healing potion and began interrogating him - roughly - while Rahnee (as “Magda”) played the role of a helpless victim. Brok-Tul, with Jokull looming as a silent threat, demanded to know who Istvan gave his allegiance to, mentioning his knowledge that Istvan had been warned off at the Quivering Thumb. Istvan protested, saying he had indeed departed the area and, contrary to Brok-Tul’s subsequent assertions, hadn't talked at all about what had happened to the Sembian. Istvan said that he got "the message" and of course followed Lord Tagreth, but that he could only be pushed so far. Istvan agreed with Brok-Tul’s decision that "Magda" had to be killed for witnessing the scene, and the young nobleman staggered off with a sneer after quaffing a healing potion.

While departing the area, Brok-Tul smeared some blood on Rahnee, in order to be consistent with their chosen cover story of Rahnee having been mugged. The three adventurers made their way back to the guest house without further incident, Brok-Tul bopping Rahnee in the face once home in order to strengthen the evidence for their story. After hearing the blow and Rahnee's squeal, Aerikoth descended to the guest house common room, frowning and asking about the source of the noise. The others welcomed Aerikoth, observing that he had survived the Bleth mage test, and promised to explain things. Just then, Marik knocked on the outer door, which was stuck, and was let in. In response to a question from Brok-Tul, Aerikoth stated that after passing the test, he was, however, not a member of any guild or organization, other than the party. Brok-Tul, with commentary injected periodically from Rahnee and Jokull, then narrated what had happened with Istvan. Aerikoth commented that they should have questioned Istvan more closely. Brok-Tul countered by asserting that circumstances had prevented it. Aerikoth also said they should have killed Istvan, an opinion the others disagreed with. _(I am unsure exactly what the encounter with Istvan proved. I am forced to agree that if he was to be interrogated in such a manner, more should have been uncovered in the process. At the same time, I am troubled by the brutality of this action and its logical consequences, as raised by the mage. Would I act similarly, if I felt the need was great? --C)_

The wizard retired to his room while Rahnee, Jokull, and Marik decided to go to the Gatereach for a drink. Jandrico Swift served them personally, Janatha being gone for the night. Rahnee and the others conversed about the alleged attempted mugging of Rahnee, about which Jandrico expressed his concern. They agreed to take his advice and report it to the Watch the next day. Before going to bed, Marik promised to fill them in next morning on what he had been up to that night.

_(I am forced to applaud the brilliance of the wizard's obfuscations and strategy of sharing only the absolute minimum about his activities with his companions. Essentially they are none the wiser as to what happened with House Bleth, except for the obvious fact that Aerikoth is alive and presumably passed whatever ordeal had been set before him. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

Janatha arrived mid-morning at the guest house with a breakfast tray and was greeted by Brok-Tul, who then went upstairs to rouse Aerikoth. The half-orc discovered the mage, along with his excited-looking raven familiar Zeluth, reading a small note. Aerikoth explained that it appeared Jamal wanted to have a word with them; the note read "Rising Raven Annex, upstairs, sundown." Joining the others at breakfast, Aerikoth and Brok-Tul shared the news about Jamal. While eating, Marik apologized about missing the encounter with Istvan, saying he had been contacted by two of his sources with time-sensitive information. He said the source who claimed to have information on the Sembian murder was a bust, but that the other source had urgent information on the Sembian gem transaction. The buyer's name was Wale Thynn, an Archendale merchant staying at the Jolly Warrior along with two armed guards. _(It occurs to me that perhaps Marik was employing some of his street smarts in deliberately avoiding participation in the assault on Istvan, while making further plans to heist the gem. --C)_

Jandrico Swift knocked on the guest house door and let himself in. Brok-Tul met him and was asked if Aerikoth was available. Brok-Tul returned to the common room, sending Aerikoth out to meet Jandrico. Aerikoth then returned to the room and asked if the party planned on meeting Jamal that eve; everyone agreed on this. Rahnee, Jokull and Marik departed to report Rahnee’s alleged mugging to the City Watch, while Brok-Tul declared he was going to get some perfume for Jamal, asking Rahnee for some gold to make the purchase. Aerikoth accompanied the three for a time, then turned off south.

In the early afternoon, the company regrouped at the guest house. Aerikoth arrived last, wiping melted snow from his head. The three who had reported the mugging incident to the Watch were not impressed by the Watch's competence - although from their description of the Watch clerk's reaction to their story about the mugging, it seemed that the feeling was mutual. Amid some light talk, Rahnee asked Aerikoth if he had heard yet from Gondeth about the ancient book of necromantic magic, but Aerikoth shook his head, indicating that Gondeth had asked to be left alone for a tenday with his research.

Discussion turned to plans for the upcoming meeting with Jamal. Marik initially voted not to tell her anything, but Jokull protested that she belonged to an organization - the Harpers - that promoted good, so there was no reason to hide the truth from her. Rahnee observed that Jamal was not cooperative when she thought she was being "lead down the country lane." Aerikoth said he thought it would be best to see what Jamal had to say first, since she was the one who had requested the meeting. Rahnee finally threw up her hands and said she would leave it to the "slick-tongued devils" to carry the conversation, while she and Jokull propped up the wall trying to look tough. Aerikoth and then Jokull went up to their rooms, while the other three discussed the secret gem deal about which Marik had obtained information on. Marik indicated he had a possible buyer interested, if they could get their hands on the gem. They then also retired to their rooms for the remainder of the afternoon.


----------



## Carlo-One

At dusk, the party met in the common room. Brok-Tul showed the others the perfume bottle he had purchased for Jamal and gave another bottle to Rahnee as a gift. They then split up for the trip to the Rising Raven Annex, Aerikoth making his way directly and unerringly there, while Jokull trailed behind the remainder of the group, who followed an indirect route, to guard against potential watchers. The snowstorm outside continued, a fierce wind blowing against everyone's bodies. At the Annex, the party overheard some mercenaries complaining about the first snow of the season. Rahnee led the group upstairs to the waiting Jamal.

Jamal greeted the party, observing that she had not met Marik before and expressing surprise (mostly) and pleasure that Brok-Tul had brought her a bottle of "Divinity" perfume as a gift. Marik was introduced as a former "businessman" in the line of "protecting" Sembian nobles; Jamal commented that it must have been similar to Brok-Tul's former profession. She then got down to business, asking what the party had to tell her. Rahnee said curtly that Jamal had summoned them, prompting Jamal to turn to Aerikoth with a sly grin and ask if that was what he had told the rest. Aerikoth dismissed her statement and asked again what Jamal wished to know.

Jamal said she naturally wished to know a lot of things, beginning with why Gondeth had been instructed not to let her near their ancient magic tome. Aerikoth indicated that this was because it was _their _tome, a fact grumpily acknowledged by Jamal, who said she supposed she could hear about it once Gondeth had finished his research. Brok-Tul interrupted, impatient, and Aerikoth turned the topic of conversation to the murder of Senthur Signe. Jamal naturally had heard of the incident and the 1,000 gold reward offered by the Sembians. She commented that the murder did not seem to be the Night Masks' style. Aerikoth then raised the topic of Istvan Cormaeril, asking if Jamal knew of him. She did indeed, commenting that the "pervert" frequented the Purple Lady down the street from her house and had even propositioned her once. Aerikoth continued, informing her that Istvan had originally been at the Quivering Thumb the night of the murder and had been persuaded not to attend the arena matches. The wizard then asked Jamal what she thought of this.

Brok-Tul at this point broke in, saying that while getting the perfume, he had overheard Istvan being muscled by some toughs; Istvan was asked who really ruled his house, his answer being Tagreth. Jamal was surprised to hear this, stating that Tagreth was known as a recluse. She had heard nothing of any Cormaeril involvement in Senthur's murder and was skeptical that it had been done in order to intentionally pin it on Kargerth Cormaeril, which was Brok-Tul's idea. She thought that if this were the case, information would have come to light by now. She commented that the murder had been very professional and no evidence had been left, besides the bloody knife trail under Senthur's chin and the body lying between the Quivering Thumb and the Sembian office. However, she agreed that the murder must have been done to send a strong - perhaps final - message. Marik raised the probability of a connection between Senthur's murder and that of Captain Yar. He pointed out that both were professional jobs, with little evidence, and done in the same area.

Jamal promised to make inquiries among her sources about the Cormaerils, but continued to be skeptical that the murders were the work of the Masks. She mused that if the Cormaerils were involved, it might have something to do with the elections for Croamarkh due to take place in three months. She said that House Cormaeril, like most of the other noble Houses, wanted to put someone forward in the election. However, she couldn't see Tagreth being elected, or wanting the position of titular head of the Cormaerils, which she said he had declined when the family arrived in Westgate. Shifting gears, Jamal stated that she had continued her investigations into necromantic activity in Westgate, discovering that people were now whispering of vampires loose in the streets of the city. Brok-Tul thought it must be related to his information that intelligent undead had assumed control of the Night Masks, speculating that there was now a power struggle between them and a new group that had tried to fill the original vacuum left by the destruction of the old Night Mask organization.

Brok-Tul then asked Marik to reveal his arm, tattooed with the Fire Knife symbol. Jamal recognized it and commented that it was the same symbol on the card left with Captain Yar's bodies, then seemed at a loss for further words. Recovering, after some smirks from Brok-Tul and Marik, she said that a Fire Knife presence might help explain things, but that the Masks were strong - stronger still if Brok-Tul was right about their leadership - and she couldn't see why the Knives would be so blatant as to leave a calling card. Brok-Tul indicated he might be able to get proof about the Masks, if he could get into the Temple of Mask, but the password had changed and he ran the risk of being "converted" to undead if he came in off the street._ (The crux of the matter is once again revealed! The half-orc bumbles about on occasion, but his warnings could not be more clear as to the nature of the real threat to Westgate. --R)_

Mentioning she only had the Annex meeting room for a short time more, Jamal arranged to meet with the party in four days' time at Gondeth's, at dusk, in order to hear the results of Gondeth's research. She also remembered she had forgotten to mention a curious fact about Baron Pahar, for whom some of them had worked previously. She stated that House Thalavar was collecting evil magic artifacts to be passed on to the Baron, and would pay if the party could bring any to them. After eyebrows were raised, Jamal explained that she didn't know why this was being done, the Thalavars not being willing to give a reason.

As the party prepared to depart, Jokull, who had remained silent for nearly the entire time, asked Jamal if he could speak with her alone. Surprised, Jamal agreed, and the others left, Marik warning Jamal to keep his secret. Downstairs, Aerikoth set himself close to the fire with a warm drink, seemingly unconcerned about the passage of time, as the first three departed the inn, followed several minutes later by Jokull._ (The Cormyrian warrior is at least somewhat discreet with his own agenda, but bold action appears to be his preference, rather than staying completely in the shadows. --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

*Endgame*
The four companions, after returning to the guest house, agreed on separate courses of action. Rahnee and Jokull would leave a secret message for the Thalavars requesting a meeting, as Rahnee felt it was time to inform Thalavar Steward Iono of their discoveries. Meanwhile, Brok-Tul and Marik would go to the Black Eye and the Rotten Root, looking to spread rumors about the Fire Knives in the hopes of shaking free more information.

At the Black Eye, Brok-Tul and Marik encountered Khair, who seemed uninterested in Marik's tale of an unnamed Purple Dragon in Westgate seeking to track down a former Fire Knife operative as part of a personal vendetta. _(This must be a version of the story Jokull had wished to spread about himself. –C)._ Brok-Tul whispered that it could mean the Knives were making a big move in the city. Khair stated that he was a simple sellsword, uninterested in great affairs as long as he was paid. Khair then commented that he heard Istvan Cormaeril had not been seen since the previous night, inquiring perhaps if his bonus was therefore in order. Marik in response passed Khair a small sum of gold. Brok-Tul then asked Khair if he was interested in obtaining the Night Mask temple password, in return for further gold. Khair declined, showing no interest in meddling with the Masks, and departed. The two also found relatively little interest in their rumors from Mard, the Rotten Root bartender and a contact of Marik. Mard instead pressed them on the matter of the Sembian gem; Mard thought the transaction would happen in the next tenday.

Meanwhile, Rahnee and Jokull had stopped at the Spitting Cockatrice to see if they could pick up any information before heading to the secret message site. Some talk was heard about the Sembian 1,000 gold reward for information about Senthur Signe's murder, still unclaimed. Rahnee, her back covered by a watchful Jokull, dropped off a message requesting a meeting, and retrieved a note answering Rahnee's previous missive. It indicated - without naming names - that the Thalavars had done no business with Senthur and requested the party investigate the murder, as it could be related to their task of ferreting out the Fire Knives. Reassembling in the guest house, Aerikoth having returned in the meantime, the adventurers compared notes on the night's endeavors.

The next morning, day 15 of Uktar, Janatha brought a lighter breakfast tray than usual, explaining that Jokull and Marik had risen early and taken their breakfast in the common room before heading out on business. After Janatha had departed, having been asked by Brok-Tul to bring more washing supplies, and Aerikoth had arrived in the guest house common room, Brok-Tul speculated that Janatha might be a slave or otherwise controlled by Jandrico Swift, saying that she appeared terrified of him.

Rahnee was more curious about Baron Pahar's odd need for evil magical artifacts, prompting Brok-Tul to comment that he still believed it had something to do with Jamorin's book. Janatha, towels and soap in hand, re-entered the guest house with the kind assistance of Jokull, who had just returned from his errand. Brok-Tul attempted to draw Janatha out about conditions at the Gatereach, mentioning a "friend" who wanted to work at the inn and querying about the pay, but Janatha told him he would have to talk to Jandrico about such things. After she left, Brok- Tul indicated to Rahnee he was sympathetic to Janatha, seeing her being taken advantage of. Jokull, however, stated that he had not seen any evidence of her maltreatment by Jandrico_. (This speculation about Janatha appears to have been one of the half-orc’s random thoughts that in fact had little to do with reality, as will be seen later. –R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

Conversation turned back toward analysis and speculation regarding House Cormaeril and House Bleth and the circumstances surrounding the murders of Captain Yar and Senthur Signe. Aerikoth suggested the possibility of approaching the Watch with what they knew about Istvan's warning the night of Senthur's murder, terming it an option to put pressure on the Cormaerils. Brok-Tul was doubtful, believing that the warning could rebound against the party. Rahnee thought it could be done, if they claimed they were simply trying to get the 1,000 gold reward for information on the Sembian's death and had done some investigating. However, Rahnee thought it best to see if there was any word from the Thalavar agent prior to going to the Watch. Aerikoth declined to go with the others to the secret message site in the stormy, cold weather, believing it unlikely the Thalavars would be so efficient as to already have responded.

Jokull, after accompanying Rahnee and Brok-Tul to the message site, returned to the guest house and informed Aerikoth that there in fact had been a message, asking to meet at the Old Beard inn in the East Gate district. Aerikoth shortly afterward departed, leaving Jokull resting in his room. Meanwhile, Brok-Tul and Rahnee pursued their own business in the city, before returning to the guest house.

Marik walked in shortly before sundown, shrugging off rain from his cloak and grinning about how much fun he had had that afternoon. He was informed by Rahnee that he would have to go back out again, to accompany the others to the Old Beard. The note from the Thalavar agent had said to "listen for the shadows," which Rahnee interpreted as a reference to the group's secret name used with Iono, "Helm's Shadows." Brok-Tul again brought up the temple of Mask, saying he believed that once they could somehow get in there and figure out what was going on, they could solve half of their troubles. 

On edge with anticipation, the party - minus Aerikoth - made their way across the city to the Old Beard. On the way, they speculated about Baron Pahar's strange need for evil magical objects and, as often occurred during Rahnee's conversations, there was a diversion into how she treated her numerous brothers. Marik and Jokull went through the door of the tavern first, with Rahnee and Brok-Tul entering shortly afterward and sitting at a different table. Several mercenaries and sailors were present, some of whom were talking about how best to claim the large reward offered by the Sembians. The sailors - admittedly, rather drunk - thought that the murderer likely would have fled by ship and planned to try and figure out which captain had taken him aboard.


----------



## Carlo-One

As Brok-Tul and Rahnee slipped out of the common room to explore the rest of the tavern, a man who had been talking with the sailors detached himself and trailed behind them. Once they were alone, hushed words referring to "Helm's shadow" were exchanged and the man - who introduced himself as Garis, a Thalavar agent - invited Rahnee and Brok-Tul into his private room. After some tense moments, Rahnee agreed to inform Garis of what they had discovered about Istvan Cormaeril and the night of the Sembian's murder.

Garis showed surprise at House Cormaeril being implicated, taking time to ponder the significance of the information. He said that he had been able to identify those responsible for Captain Yar's death, but admitted he had been puzzled by what happened to Senthur Signe; Garis believed that the party likely had the missing piece of the puzzle. Marik and Jokull came by the room to check on Brok-Tul and Rahnee, receiving a sign from Brok-Tul that the situation was under control. Garis told them he would set up a meeting at Castle Thalavar with Thalavar Steward Iono in two days, asking the group to come in the afternoon and pretend they were delivering magic items for Pahar, in order to provide a cover for their presence at the castle. Garis could shed no additional light on why Pahar in fact wanted evil magical artifacts, nor what would be done with them. _(The Baron, it seems, is reticent to share this information even with close allies. Or perhaps Garis does not see it as his place to divulge it, if it is indeed known to House Thalavar. What appears as a minor mystery now will eventually play a critical role in the struggle against the abomination. --R)_. Garis said he knew nothing more of events at the Temple of Mask, when Brok-Tul asked, advising him to raise it with the Steward. Garis then left, saying he would see them in two days.

The party then had great fun playing the role of increasingly drunk tavern patrons, in order to provide a cover for their activities at the Old Beard. After finishing their evening at the tavern and while heading for home, a drunk accosted Jokull, asking him if he had anything to do with the Sembian's murder, since Jokull looked like he was from Cormyr. Jokull manfully held his silence and the drunk was soon distracted by a nearby prostitute. Jokull expressed his disdain for the man after he moved away.

Once they reached the guest house Rahnee and Brok-Tul explained in detail what had happened in the meeting with Garis. Rahnee said she expected Istvan, who had not been seen since his "interview" with Brok-Tul and Jokull, to turn up dead. She also expected that an attempt against Garis might be made, and - most importantly - that the group would be in similar danger in the two days before the meeting with Iono. Several possible courses of action were debated. The party ended up deciding to keep a round-the-clock watch that night at the guest house, then would hide out in the abandoned smuggler's cave under the well outside West Gate the following day.  _(This seems somewhat paranoid, as there is no evidence presented here that "Helm's Shadows" are known to the murderers. No doubt the pressures and dangers involved in the investigation have taken their toll on the group over time, so their actions are nevertheless understandable. I shall remember this, should I find myself in a similar situation. --C)_

The night of the 15th day of Uktar passed slowly. Rahnee and Jokull took first watch, while Brok-Tul removed all of his stored equipment from the hallway armoire. Brok-Tul retired to his bedroom, while Marik remained, clearly on edge and claiming that he kept hearing noises. The three in the hallway exchanged speculation on how an enemy could attack: using fire? Posing as the City Watch? Coming through an upstairs window? They decided to move the hallway armoire to block the stairs leading up and sleep on the first floor, for better safety. Marik went upstairs and retrieved some extra bedding, then watched Rahnee and Jokull manhandle the armoire up the first flight of stairs, blocking the stairway door. Marik then joined Brok-Tul in the main bedroom.

Four hours passed and Rahnee went to wake up Marik and Brok-Tul, apparently interrupting a dream Marik was having about Lady Thalavar bringing him ale. Rahnee gratefully went to bed, while Jokull preferred to doze in the hallway, sword at the ready. After snuffing most of the torches to embers, Brok-Tul sat down with Marik and bantered in low tones about the Harpers, which produced some laughter, and discussed their tactical situation. Rahnee rose early, spent some time brushing her hair, then joined the others, waiting for dawn.


----------



## Carlo-One

In the early morning, Janatha arrived at the guest house with a breakfast tray and an extra pot of tea. Jandrico had thought they would need it, since the City Watch had arrived and wanted to speak with them. A nervous Janatha explained that the Watch had arrived an hour previously, but Jandrico insisted on his guests having a decent breakfast before being disturbed. Janatha knew nothing more, other than having overheard one of the Watch mention "the Sembian," and departed with a curtsey. Rahnee speculated about the possible threat to the party from someone impersonating the Watch, while pouring the tea into a potted plant – she clearly being suspicious of everything, at this point. The party secreted some of the food on their persons, for future use, and warily exited the guest house.

Outside, they found a squad of the Watch grumbling at having to be out in the rain. The party was informed that Commander Meynn was inside and wanted to speak with them; they went into the Gatereach and found him and several other Watch members with Jandrico Swift. After a series of somewhat forced pleasantries, Meynn asked Rahnee if they could meet privately in the guest house. Rahnee acquiesced, and Meynn and two of his Watch guards entered, Meynn leaving them in the hallway while he sat down in the meeting area with the group. Meynn commented first on Aerikoth's absence, which Brok- Tul blamed on him having to complete some sort of mage test in town. Rahnee commented that she thought Aerikoth actually had a woman on the side, which produced roars of laughter from Brok-Tul and wry comments from Marik, while leaving Meynn puzzled at the reaction.

Meynn then got down to business, stating that the Watch had discovered another Sembian's body, found two days previously in an alley near the Black Boot in the River Gate district. Marik commented that he knew the place - horrible ale, worse clientele. Meynn commented that the Sembian appeared to be in the "thug" profession and that apparently he had also had a partner, who was missing. Meynn brusquely asked the party if they knew anything about the murder, which produced protestations of their innocence. Brok-Tul pointed out that Cormyrians, for example Jokull, had been getting unfair suspicions pointed their way, citing the incident the previous night with the drunk. Meynn said he had little faith in views held by drunken rabble, but did find it interesting that the party included a Cormyrian and that Aerikoth had been observed dealing with the Sembians at the Quivering Thumb the night of Senthur Signe's murder.

Rahnee countered by saying that they had been planning to go to the Watch that day to share the results of some investigations of theirs, prompted by the 1,000 gold reward. A comment from Marik prompted Meynn to note that Marik had a Cormyrian accent, and Meynn was further intrigued by Marik's admission that he had previously done business in Sembia. Rahnee and Meynn bantered a bit about Rahnee's reasons for being in Westgate, provoking an amused smile from the Watch commander. Observing that the group had already breakfasted, he politely requested that they vacate the guest house for the remainder of the day, while his men turned the place inside out. Some minor protestations followed and Rahnee made a point of telling Meynn that her silk dresses should not be damaged. As she was leaving, Rahnee told Meynn that Istvan Cormaeril had been warned away from the Quivering Thumb the night of the Sembian's death, breezily ignoring Meynn's half-veiled threat of hauling her off to the Tower for more questioning.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the Watch began searching the guest house and grounds, the party – still without Aerikoth – headed north towards the secret well entrance to the abandoned smuggler cave. While walking on the road to the district outside West Gate, the party twice encountered mercenaries asking for directions to inns in the area, the Leaning Man and Spitting Cockatrice. After finally shaking the mercenaries and being unobserved for a space by the local inhabitants, everyone carefully climbed down the well into the cave.

Several hours passed as Rahnee, Brok-Tul, Marik and Jokull tried to make themselves comfortable in the cave. The old traps were still there, although now carefully flagged by Brok-Tul. Bats periodically flew around the cavern, the noise of their wings flapping echoing around the adventurers. Some noises were also heard in a cave pool, apparently from the fish living in it. Then, someone was heard descending the well rope.

After carefully investigating the sound, they discovered that it was Aerikoth. It was a tense reunion, with the others treating Aerikoth cautiously, as both sides explained what they had been doing. Aerikoth had found out about the Watch occupying the guest house, so he assumed the others had (literally) gone to ground. Brok-Tul commented that they felt threatened and observed that they had probably been followed by mercenaries from the guest house. Aerikoth explained that he had been with an acquaintance the previous evening, then had run into another acquaintance who had informed him of the Watch's presence. The Watch had failed to capture Zeluth, Aerikoth's familiar, and Aerikoth felt that it would not be prudent to approach the Watch on his own. Aerikoth explained that he had heard, via a paid informant, that the Watch had not found out anything of use. _(A remarkable story and perhaps even true. –R)._

Retiring into a back portion of the cave, Brok-Tul and Aerikoth took first watch, then Rahnee and Marik kept guard the following four hours. Jokull woke for the next shift, with Marik volunteering to pull a double shift and stay up with Jokull. Brok-Tul and Rahnee then took over, although neither Jokull nor Marik could fall back asleep. After some time, Aerikoth awoke and joined the others. They decided to venture to Castle Thalavar for their meeting with Iono via an indirect route. The party exited the well unnoticed and headed for the Market district, where they found some fruit and vegetable sellers. The merchant bantered with Rahnee about the harsh weather, crop deliveries, and rumors about pirate raids. Aerikoth excused himself, saying he had something to attend to in the Mulsantir's Gate district and that he would meet the others later, at the scheduled place. _(The wizard seems busier than a one-armed juggler while spending time away from the others, yet they evince little curiosity about his activities and contacts. Or perhaps they do not think he would bother to answer their queries? --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

An hour or so later, the four journeyed to Castle Thalavar and joined Aerikoth, who had arrived shortly before, outside the main door. The guard, informed that they were there for Baron Pahar’s item bounty, let the group inside. Once in the entry hall, they had to patiently wait their turn while two mercenaries ahead of them attempted to convince Iono they had a dead evil magical rabbit in their possession. Iono eventually dismissed them and turned to Rahnee, who introduced herself as "Hannah Harde" _(A name no doubt taken from a Waterdhavian romance novel. --R)_ and mentioned that she had brought a rare scroll. Iono bid them follow him into the eastern library, a more discreet area where Garis was already waiting.

Brok-Tul opened the conversation by saying that he had bad news: the Watch had temporarily taken over their guest house, apparently tipped off by someone. Iono said that his sources in the Watch had informed him that the searchers had found nothing incriminating. Iono excused himself briefly, saying that he had expected the group to come later in the day and still had some business to take care of. While engaging Garis in conversation, Rahnee discovered that he had located two “professionals” of Sembian origin that had been responsible for Captain Yar's death; Garis indicated, however, that he wanted to wait for Iono to discuss the details. Brok-Tul mentioned in turn that the Watch had found two Sembians murdered recently. Garis said he knew one of them had in fact participated in Yar's murder, but was unsure who the second one was. Garis did mention that there was one Sembian professional alive - the one he had managed to reach in time. Iono at this point returned and asked Garis to begin explaining what he had discovered.

Garis stated that he began investigating the murder of Captain Yar the day after it occurred, on the 13th day of Marpenoth, making it a little over a month ago. His first break in the case came after he approached the Ssemm guards at the dock where Yar's body was dumped. That night, they had been distracted by a woman's scream and caught a fleeting glimpse of her. The men allegedly molesting her, whose voices they also heard, had Sembian accents. Garis spent the next tenday attempting to follow up on this lead, trying to discover the men's whereabouts or the identity of the woman. Finally, he determined they were rooming above a particular tavern. Garis went there, only to find that the men had disappeared shortly before his arrival. However, the woman was still there and Garis befriended her. After several days she broke down and confided in him, confessing that she was the one who had distracted the guards at the dock, along with her male companions. _(I am impressed by the capacity of this Garis, and I gather he must be the House Thalavar spymaster. There is much to learn from him. --C)_

With her information, Garis was able to track down one of the men - the one now in Thalavar custody - but was unable to find his companion. One still remained unaccounted for, the one who had placed the body by the docks. Garis told Iono that the party had informed him more than one Sembian body had recently shown up with their throats slit, so the accounting might now be final. The man in Thalavar custody reported that he had been hired by a Sembian to kill Captain Yar. The name of this Sembian was allegedly not known by the killer, but Garis concluded from the information available to him that it must have been Senthur Signe, the now-dead official from the Sembian Representative's Office.


----------



## Carlo-One

Garis said he had been sorely puzzled by the subsequent murder of Senthur Signe, along with the other Sembians who had participated in Yar's murder, until the party told him of what they had found. Garis told Iono that he believed theirs was the missing piece of the puzzle. Iono asked the group to continue the story and explain what happened to Senthur Signe. It seemed clear to Iono why Yar had been murdered and the Fire Knife insignia left as a diversion.

Brok-Tul explained that the group had explored contacts with local Houses, but Rahnee's meeting turned up nothing beyond flirtatious offers. A contact on the seedier side informed them that Istvan Cormaeril had been warned off the Quivering Thumb the night of the killing. Although the party was unsure about its exact significance, they anonymously "interviewed" Istvan, posing as enforcers sent to make sure his allegiances remained true. According to Brok-Tul, Istvan was unsurprised at the appearance of armed thugs, and indicated he remained loyal to Tagreth Cormaeril. Brok-Tul was unsure about the story from this point, including what motivated Cormaeril to take these actions; Rahnee suggested that House Cormaeril might hide the Fire Knives organization.

Aerikoth then posited that the Fire Knives were annoyed that the Sembians had used them as their scapegoats and decided to retaliate for the affront. He pointed out that the calling card with a Fire Knife symbol had likely been left at the scene of Yar's murder deliberately, a point confirmed by Garis based on the Sembian prisoner's account of the evening. Iono agreed with Aerikoth's analysis, that the Fire Knives had taken their revenge on the Sembians. He and Garis commented that events had been explained to their satisfaction. They excused themselves briefly, saying they had to confer on their next steps.

The party relaxed and took to exploring the library, except for Jokull, who stood with his arms folded, looking disappointed. Brok-Tul noted a large chest in the corner, which also attracted the attention of Aerikoth, and cast a spell to confirm that something magical was kept inside. Earning Aerikoth's disapproval, Brok-Tul cast Knock on the chest and opened it briefly for a look at its contents, which he described as a scroll to create undead, a Bodak's tooth, and a staff. Jokull pointed out that these must be the evil items House Thalavar was collecting for delivery to Baron Pahar.


----------



## Carlo-One

Iono and Garis returned. After reviewing their understanding of the situation, Iono stated that he faced a unique situation: the party had identified the likely source of the Fire Knives, but at the same time the Knives apparently had not acted against House Thalavar. The Thalavar Steward believed that the Knives might represent a long-term threat, but were not currently opposed to his House. Iono considered that the group had fulfilled their mission and handed out the gold due them. Jokull resisted payment, saying that his job was not yet done, but eventually took the gold at Rahnee and Iono's insistence, saying it could go towards his custom gear business. _(Jokull's disappointment is evident and the Cormyrian warrior must be frustrated that his personal vendetta against the Fire Knives can go no further, at least for the time being. I understand Iono's logic, however, as it is his duty to look after his House's interests, rather than start an underground war in the city. --C). _Iono paused when it was Marik’s turn, commending him for his hard work despite having been kidnapped and interrogated at the beginning. Marik gladly accepted a final share equal to the rest of the party, which was above what had been agreed originally. Iono dryly commented that he believed Marik could be of future use and would stay bought. _(Rented perhaps is a better way of putting it. --R) _

Addressing the group, Iono said he had a proposal he wished them to consider. He asked Rahnee if she planned to stay in Westgate and was pleased to hear her affirmative response, saying that his proposal was for the group as a whole, which had seemed to function well with her as their titular leader. Iono said it had occurred to him that House Thalavar could use such a group, one that others perceived as independent, but who could secretly accomplish tasks where Thalavar's hand should be hidden. The primary task would be to obtain information out of Thalavar's usual reach, largely as part of the group's normal activities. Iono indicated he might from time to time also desire to call on them for special services. As part of this arrangement, Iono would agree to continue to pay for lodgings at the Gatereach and would also covertly sponsor their 100 gold per head bond required for the Mercenary Guild. Iono said he believed they would fit in well there and could be extremely useful to Thalavar, citing Rahnee's information on House Bleth's relationship with the guild leadership as being of particular interest. Rahnee responded that they would consider the offer.

Iono urged the group to take the necessary time to carefully consider the proposal. In the meantime, he had a specific task for which he desired to hire them. He stated that House Thalavar, as the group was already aware, had been collecting magical artifacts for Baron Pahar. They were of an evil nature, what was required by the Baron; Iono said it was best the Baron explain why. He intended on sending the items to the baronial seat in the town of Turnon in four days' time and explained they would need to be escorted, to ensure their safety in transit. In response to a question from Brok-Tul, Iono said the group would be briefed on the items prior to transport. House Thalavar was willing to pay 100 gold to each of the group, if they agreed to protect the magical items and deliver them to the Baron. Rahnee commented that 100 gold seemed to be light recompense for protecting artifacts. Iono countered by saying 500 gold for a delivery job was quite adequate. Jokull expressed his desire to know the items' use in advance. Iono replied that it was not his story to tell, it was the Baron's, but assured Jokull that they would be used to no ill purpose. Although Rahnee and the others remained suspicious, they agreed to respect Iono's word and accepted the assignment, promising to return on day 21 of Uktar. Garis departed via a side door, while Iono escorted the group out via the main entrance.


----------



## Carlo-One

Upon returning to the Gatereach guest house, the company found that things had been returned to their original locations by the Watch following the search, although the wardrobe looked as if it had suffered in the process. Rahnee and Brok-Tul went to check in with Jandrico Swift, who apologized for the unpleasantness with the Watch, and mentioned that he had insisted that everything be put back properly. Everyone returned to their individual rooms and confirmed that the Watch, while apparently having been quite thorough in their search, had not removed or damaged their possessions. Rahnee and Brok-Tul headed into the city together, presumably for shopping and other errands. Marik, Jokull, and Aerikoth then went their separate ways into the city as well. By chance, these three ended up together at the Black Eye in Market, late afternoon of day 17 of Uktar.

After making their way back to the guest house in the evening, the three were greeted by Rahnee and a rather jumpy Brok-Tul, who apologized to the others about still feeling paranoid. Much discussion then ensued about possible improvements to the guest house, including a bookshelf for Aerikoth and a locked chest for Jokull. Rahnee mentioned that she had sent a message, via Aurora's, back to her brothers in Waterdeep, asking for assistance in expanding Clan Roaringhorn operations in Westgate. Some light-toned speculation was also made about "cleaning house" at Castle Cormaeril and establishing “Castle Roaringhorn” in its stead.

Due to Jokull's curiosity, conversation then turned to Brok-Tul's experience in coming back from death and his inner conflict in following different gods, having moved away from his originally chosen deity, Mask._ (This is a thoughtful question and is often neglected by adventurers, may of whom seemingly care little about death. This no doubt has a deleterious effect, however, as if one does not value one's own life, how can one value the lives of others? --C)._ Rahnee, apparently blaming herself as the cause of Brok-Tul's inner turmoil, ran sobbing upstairs, although was eventually comforted by Brok-Tul, Jokull, and Marik. Aerikoth, who had earlier sought privacy in his room, emerged as well to see what was happening. While Aerikoth and Rahnee had a short, private talk, the others returned downstairs; Aerikoth returned to his room afterwards. Following some further discussion, everyone turned in, exhausted from their long day.

*End of Chapter II of the Chronicles*​


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "R"*

_I meditate now upon the role of chance and destiny. We are taught in the Order that Kelemvor's realm is the ultimate destination of life's path and is to be respected as such. Yet even this seemingly certain ending to our tale is subject occasionally to the whims of fate, the roll of a die, or the overweening pride and blasphemy of those who seek a warped form of immortality. And what threw the companions described here together, other than chance? Yet certain patterns already have emerged...

In the absence of guidance from my superior, I chose to read these chronicles through in their entirety, before beginning anew and adding my own commentary. I believed this would give me greater insight into the events depicted and the paths chosen by those involved. Yet I did not wish to impose this perspective on any who came after - life is lived forward, not backward - so I have limited myself to making certain allusions, where later events are foreshadowed or can be clearly traced back to their roots.

And even with my knowledge of this epic tale, I must admit that many questions still remain. Some individual motives and actions are hidden and may never come to light. I also have acquired greater sympathy for the flawed yet sometimes heroic individuals depicted. Judgment comes to all, but perhaps it is best reserved for the end of things, rather than the beginning. --R_


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "C"*

_My predecessor's writings revealed more about the task in front of me - to read and provide commentary on these Chronicles - and I now understand it better as what must be the final test of the Order's senior initiates. I believe that how I go about it may be just as important as what I learn about today's world from the Chronicles. I do not fault "R" for his choice in how to approach the matter, but I prefer to place myself in the shoes of the characters in a contemporary manner, seeing their trials and tribulations with untainted eyes and limited information. For they certainly could not know the ultimate result of their actions, instead having to do as best they could in the present moment. As must we all.

It may aid my understanding of these events and certain personages to make notes on them at the end of each chapter, then compare them as progress is made. I shall list them in order of their longevity in the Chronicles:

*Aerikoth Ankharat* - the diminutive wizard's origins are not defined and he does not seem to wish to reveal much about himself or his actions. He appears to be one step ahead of the situation (and his companions) in many instances, revealing a formidable information network and intellect. Aerikoth's service to the others appears to have assuaged any concerns related to his activities away from the group. I wonder if that will continue. What exactly is his relationship to House Bleth and what was the nature of the wizardly test they provided him? This is but one example to consider.

*Rahnee Roaringhorn* - a young Waterdhavian noblewoman with more than just a taste for adventure, it seems she has leadership qualities both bred within and learned on the city streets. It often appears that just when she has bitten off more than she can chew, she rallies and finds a way to win, or at least skirt the precipice she was about to tumble over. (She must worship Tymora faithfully.) The development of her relationship with Brok-Tul, the half-orc cleric, came as a surprise, but is in keeping with her adventurous yet caring nature.

*Brok-Tul* - in many respects, he is a mass of contradictions. His origin as a half-orc living on the mean streets of the Shore in Westgate, his time as a cleric of Mask, and then becoming a priest of Helm following his raising from the dead, are all ingredients in his simmering pot of a personality. Yet a certain logic, even if occasionally random, does permeate his actions. He is loyal to what he believes to be right - even if that may change over time - and is willing (perhaps even too willing) to sacrifice himself for others. His emotions in the moment often rule over him, which may be endearing to some, such as Rahnee, but can also be dangerous.

*Jokull *- the Cormyrian warrior appears to be split between knightly ideals of service and a burning desire to seek revenge on the Fire Knives, for not fully known reasons. He is self-reliant and like Aerikoth does not hesitate to pursue his own ends away from the rest of the party - although Jokull does not seem to care nearly as much about concealing his activities, being perhaps indifferent rather than secretive. One gets the sense that he prefers expediency to principle, which perhaps is why he no longer wears the purple of Cormyr.

*Marik Tann* - as a former Fire Knife, Marik has shown himself to be a friendly but calculating rogue, who seemed to have understood which way the wind was blowing when deciding to throw in his lot with the party. The matter of the Sembian gem I found to be very revealing, as Marik preferred to pursue lining up the conditions necessary for its heist while the others were more concerned about investigating the two murders. He is certainly capable, but will he be reliable? Presumably the next chapter of the Chronicles holds the answer._


----------



## Carlo-One

*Chapter III:  Mercenaries*

The morning of Uktar 18, Janatha arrived with the breakfast tray, including a new herbal tea Jandrico Swift had obtained from a Teziir merchant. Rahnee enjoyed the novel taste; Brok-Tul appreciated it, but declared he still liked ale better. Jokull, after grabbing an apple, said he had go away for a bit and would return shortly. After he left, the others went to see Jandrico about their proposed additions to the guest house. Jandrico said that he had managed to extract some funds from the Watch after their search of the Gatereach’s premises, which he intended to use on the guest house. Their list of requests was presented and noted down by Jandrico, who commented that the Watch funds would not likely cover it all. Rahnee told him that they would pay up to 500 gold to contribute. Jandrico then begged ignorance when asked his advice about setting up a small smithy, noting that he would be wary about starting a new trade in Westgate without sufficient "protection." Brok-Tul appreciated the advice and retired back to the guest house with Rahnee and Marik, while Aerikoth headed into the city on his own.

*The Seven Hills*
Later in the afternoon, everyone regrouped at the guest house, in advance of their scheduled meeting at Gondeth the mage's establishment. Jamal was also expected to show up at the mage’s shop, in order to hear what had been uncovered in researching Jamorin's ancient tome. Egged on by Marik, Brok-Tul disparaged the Harpers' need to investigate “everything they didn't own.”_ (It is interesting for me to see the sometimes visceral reaction the Harpers provoke among others. The resentment of an organization sworn to fight against evil in the world is logically puzzling, but I have encountered similar doubt and even occasional hostility to our Order's mission. I must meditate upon this phenomenon further. --C)_ Rahnee turned the conversation to House Thalavar's offer to sponsor them into the Mercenaries Guild, an idea which everyone liked except for Aerikoth.

Brok-Tul asked that they stop at the city’s perfume shop on the way to Gondeth's, in order to get Janatha a token of their appreciation. While the half-orc and the others went to Chalaratha's Fragrances, Aerikoth instead headed directly for Gondeth's. When Marik, Rahnee, Brok-Tul and Jokull arrived at the mage’s place, brushing rain from their garments, they saw a haggard-looking Gondeth standing silently by a large tome and Jamal in conversation with Aerikoth. Jamal greeted Brok-Tul with her usual acid tongue, while complimenting Jokull on his devastating-looking new robe. Jokull then kissed her offered hand and returned the compliment regarding her appearance.

Gondeth, leaning on his staff, approached the group and wearily asked if they were ready for him to share his findings on the tome. Gondeth said that unlocking its secrets had taken many a late-night session, with details yet remaining to be uncovered, although he had deciphered the tome's general meaning. Its language was from the time of Netheril, before the death of Mystryl, the original goddess of magic. The magics described in the book were powerful, according to Gondeth, but unable to function in the current world, due to the nature of the Weave and changes in the laws of magic. Gondeth declared that Jamorin, who had original possession of the tome, must have been an evil man, as was also shown through his personal journal. At Gondeth's offer, Aerikoth took Jamorin's journal for further study. _(Let us see whether the wizard shares this knowledge later with the group. –R)_

Irritated at a question from Rahnee about the apparent lack of significance of the tome in today's world, Gondeth explained that it contained the story of the creation of the first lich and could well prove valuable - and dangerous - to wizards today. He continued by saying that the book traced the history and magics of the first lich, which according to the tome had ended its journeys in the Seven Hills area outside of Westgate. After the party expressed its concern, Gondeth stated that this lich must have been destroyed when magic was disjoined upon the death of Mystryl. However, he was concerned that Jamorin had deliberately traveled to Westgate with the tome, obviously seeking something in the area, perhaps a legacy of the lich that still remained. Gondeth explained that the Seven “Lost Gods” Hills contained a shrine to Silvanus, the natural setting being most appropriate to him, and many old shrines to ancient and dead gods. Gondeth speculated that the first lich might have been worshipped as such. The group thanked Gondeth for his efforts and exited, save for Jokull, who remained behind for a few minutes, speaking privately with Jamal.


----------



## Carlo-One

Everyone agreed to head to the Black Eye for a drink, where they overheard several inebriated patrons discussing a Cormyrian gladiator named "Josurr Mountbatten" who had entered the next round of fights at the Quivering Thumb on Uktar 20. Josurr was referred to as a rogue Purple Dragon and some speculation was made regarding his possible involvement in the Sembian murders, as well as his odds of surviving in the arena against the "snow cat." _(At least one of the adventurers’ heretofore private activities will soon come to light. –R)_

After the drunken fight fans departed, conversation among the companions turned to comparing Westgate and Waterdeep as cities, as well as the information shared by Gondeth. Aerikoth declared he had little desire to pursue the leads uncovered from Jamorin's tome, which he viewed as meaningless, while the others were interested in seeing what might be uncovered. _(This seems somewhat unusual for the wizard, does he not normally thirst for knowledge? –C)_ After the last ales were finished, the group walked back to the Gatereach guest house, Jokull admiring the clear night sky, which for once was free of rain. On entering their place, Rahnee, Brok-Tul and Marik nervously queried each other about the open meeting chamber door, until they decided it had simply been left ajar by themselves earlier. The companions then retired for the night.

Janatha was pleasantly surprised the next morning on Uktar 19, arriving as usual with the breakfast tray, when Brok-Tul presented her with a perfume bottle from Chalaratha's as a token of the group's appreciation. Pleased and excited, she wished the group a good day, rushing out to try her new fragrance. After Rahnee's bellowing summons to Aerikoth was met with silence, Brok-Tul went upstairs and knocked on Aerikoth's door. Aerikoth responded with his usual disinterest and said he would be down shortly.

When all were gathered around the breakfast table, Brok-Tul half-jokingly asked Aerikoth to chill his ale for him with a spell, which Aerikoth reacted to coldly. _(This passage is evidence that the anonymous original chronicler, who appears to be scrupulously factual and neutral, does - even if very rarely - have a sense of humor. --R)_ Discussion turned to exploring the Seven Hills, which everyone, for various reasons, expressed interest in - except for the wizard. Aerikoth could not be convinced to accompany them, although he indicated he would go looking for them to discover their fate if they failed to return by day's end. Rahnee, Brok-Tul, Marik, and Jokull gathered their gear and headed out the door, leaving Aerikoth behind to pursue his own interests. _(Was this simply a feint on the wizard's part, to further distract the others from whatever he is doing? If so, it seems to be successful. If not, perhaps something else is going on regarding his distaste for exploring the legacy of the first lich. --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

Late that afternoon, the four returned to the guest house, helping a groaning Marik to his room. Aerikoth emerged from his own room, having noted the return of the others. While everyone had been out, Jandrico's workmen had entered the guest house and placed the new furniture and other items requested. The adventurers, minus a recovering Marik, gathered in the common room, where Aerikoth asked how the others' venture had gone.

Rahnee said that the experience had been quite interesting, looking to Brok-Tul. The half-orc explained that they had talked to a tree - which had talked back, and had asked them not to mention the conversation to others. _(This is likely a reference to an encounter with a treant. It seems none in the group had previous experience with wild forests and their magical protectors. --C)_ In addition to that, Brok-Tul and Marik had been affected by an old stone block, which had caused Brok-Tul's bloodlust to rise against Rahnee and had caused Marik to act strangely as well; neither Rahnee nor Jokull were affected, however. The tree told them that Brok-Tul and Marik had the "feral beast" within them, which the stone was able to call to. The others mentioned that they also had to defeat some wolves near the stone, one of which had been larger and more powerful than the others. Jokull recalled that the tree had been satisfied when told of the wolves' vanquishing, saying that there was "honor to their hunt." There was general agreement, if not eagerness, that at some point they should further investigate the Seven Hills.

When asked how his day had been, Aerikoth indicated it had been nowhere near as interesting as talking trees and whispering rocks. He said he had unsuccessfully sought Khair in the city, not knowing at this point the last time the mercenary had been seen. Brok-Tul said he had spoken to Khair two or three days previously, having asked him to try and obtain the password to the temple of Mask. Aerikoth retired to his room again for a short while, then was fetched by the others to go and settle accounts with Jandrico.

At the Gatereach, Jandrico tallied up the guest house work on his ledgers, subtracting the gold paid by the Watch as compensation. He reaffirmed that installing a fireplace was not possible without extensive remodeling, noting that Westgate normally was a temperate clime and that the cold weather hopefully was a temporary phenomenon. _(Another indication of the strangeness of the winter. --R)_ Janatha came out of the kitchen, mentioning that they were out of carrots. Spotting the group, she took the opportunity to thank them again for the gift of perfume before disappearing back into the kitchen. Some additional discussion occurred over a few glasses of Westgate Ruby and a stout. Jandrico pleaded ignorance to a question about anyone offering weapon enchantment services. Bringing their drinks with them, the group retired for the evening.


----------



## Carlo-One

*"Josurr's" First  Fight*

Day 20 of Uktar dawned bright, if rather chill. Soon after Janatha brought the morning breakfast tray, Aerikoth departed the Gatereach guest house without speaking to anyone. In the early evening, both Aerikoth and the others returned to the guest house, where Rahnee asked him where he had gone off to in such a grumpy mood. Aerikoth denied being grumpy, stating in a neutral tone that he had not been aware that greeting everyone in the morning was of great importance.

Jokull observed that he was expected at the Quivering Thumb arena within the hour, receiving advice and good wishes from the group. Aerikoth stated that he failed to understand Jokull's desire to fight in the arena, inquiring if there was more to it than the combat; Jokull in reply indicated he would speak of this to Aerikoth at a later time. Jokull prepared to depart the guest house shortly, while the others agreed to leave shortly before the gladiator matches were to start, Aerikoth retiring to his room for the duration.

That night, the Quivering Thumb was packed, the entry fee having been waived and the normal betting limit raised to 100 gold. The group noted that Palla the Light and Sehlmari Ssemm from the Mercenaries Guild were at the arena again. Rahnee, Brok-Tul, and Marik all placed bets with Drugo the oddsmaker, who was giving 2-1 odds on Josurr in his fight with the snow cat. _(This strikes me as rather low odds, so most likely the proprietor is deliberately promoting the popularity of betting on Josurr, with an eye toward future fights. An observation drawn from a previous life. --R)_ The other fights were the veteran fighter Boran versus the barbarian Ru'allah, to first blood, with the winner of that contest facing Gagh in a battle to the death.

Stanslav, the Thumb's proprietor, opened the bouts by introducing the fight lineup, starting with “Josurr Mountbatten,” described as a fallen Purple Dragon mysteriously driven to exile, versus a vicious snow cat from the mountains of Impiltur. As Stanslav's introduction ended, "Josurr" came up from the gladiator pit and strode forward into the arena, a magical barrier falling over the entrance once he was inside. His purple armor bright under the lights of the arena, Jokull – his face hidden by a helm - was greeted warmly by the audience, who applauded his dramatic gestures. The snow cat then entered the ring, coming up from a separate trap door inside the pit. As it began to stalk Jokull, the warrior threw his shield away and flourished his sword, drawing gasps and calls of appreciation from the crowd. The cat leaped at him and in a fierce, brief engagement was defeated by Jokull, who in the process received a nasty claw scratch to his side. Stanslav declared "Josurr" the victor, who as he exited the ring was heard by the crowd to say "...too easy." _(Jokull seems to have a natural flair for the arena. --C)_

The other fights were also entertaining. Boran triumphed by waiting for Ru'allah to overextend himself before scoring first blood. In the final match featuring Gagh, the half-orc fighter taunted Boran, who maintained his composure and traded blow for blow once Gagh closed in for the attack. Alas for Boran, Gagh was too strong, and in the end stood bloody and victorious over the veteran's corpse. As Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Marik collected their gold from the oddsmaker, Aerikoth departed the arena, as did Jokull, who quietly slipped out after the final fight.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Black Magic for the Baron*

The morning of Uktar 21, Rahnee left the house early on an errand and returned to find Aerikoth and the others assembled in the guest house common room. She inquired if anyone knew where she could find a Bloodback Spider, explaining she had been informed that her mage brother wanted one. Aerikoth commented that he had heard of the spider, which was supposed to have its habitat in the Dragon Coast region. Rahnee, unsure exactly of why her brother wanted the spider or whether it should be sent to him alive or dead, mentioned that she had copied out some notes for her brother from Westgate's Naturalist Guild, but hadn't bothered to remember the details of their contents. Jokull commented that he had to go see the Quivering Thumb proprietor, after which he would be ready to accompany the others to meet Iono at Castle Thalavar. Jokull returned after a short while and the group departed, Brok-Tul making a detour to the Market to pick up a piece of equipment before meeting up with the rest outside the castle.

Upon their arrival, Iono guided the party back to their usual meeting room, where Garis was waiting for them. Before discussing the proposed Mercenaries Guild sponsorship, the reason for Garis' presence, the Thalavar steward opened up a chest containing the evil magic items to be transported to Baron Pahar. The group spent a few moments looking at each other, no one moving to take the items, until Jokull stepped forward and volunteered. Rahnee commented that she suspected he, out of all of them, was best suited for this difficult task. Jokull then took possession of a cloth-wrapped staff, a large tooth, and some magical scrolls. Iono stated that they would receive payment from him at the castle, once they had delivered the items and returned to Westgate.

Rahnee tactfully inquired about the terms of the Mercenaries Guild contracts, as Aerikoth was hesitant to become a member, but was willing to assist the others in assigned tasks. After Iono explained that all involved had to be bonded members, Aerikoth reluctantly put aside his pride and agreed to join, with reservations. Garis indicated that he would be the group's future contact regarding their Guild business and would pay them their bonding fee - 100 gold per person - at their next meeting. The party agreed to meet him at the Empty Fish tavern, outside of West Gate, the evening of the day after their return to Westgate, whenever that occurred. Garis told the group that they would be his eyes and ears within the Guild, and he would meet with them periodically and anonymously to discuss Guild doings. Brok-Tul asked a question about what cover story they should come up with for joining the guild. Marik in response dryly suggested that they should say they liked coin, apologizing for the complexity of his idea. Both Iono and Garis wished them luck and the group headed back to the Gatereach guest house to pick up their equipment for the journey ahead. As they were departing the city, Jokull passed the magical staff to Aerikoth to carry.


----------



## Carlo-One

By late afternoon, the group had reached the Turnton-Glees crossroads. Wary of previous wolf encounters in the area, they proceeded along the road to Turnton with caution; not unwarranted, as it turned out, since they were set upon by a group of bandits led by a young woman. Aerikoth began hurling spells into the fray while the others fought off bandit swordsmen and archers. Then the front ranks of the party were hit by a fireball, Brok-Tul taking the brunt of the flames. After the defeat of the bandit mage and remaining fighters, the woman cried out "not again!" and ran for the dense forest underbrush, slipping away and tripping a deadfall just as Brok-Tul was catching up to her.

Aerikoth identified her as Deedee, also known as Melissa, who had attempted an ambush on an adventuring group Aerikoth had previously accompanied to Turnton. _(This woman is nothing if not persistent. --R)._ Rahnee recalled being told that she had been part of a bandit gang and a champion runner at one point. Brok healed himself with divine magic and the party tended to their wounds before continuing down the road. The presence of wolves in the area did eventually make itself felt, as the group was attacked by a pack in a wooded area north of Turnton. However, the adventurers defeated them in a quick battle, then hiked another hour to reach the outskirts of the town.

At the town walls, which appeared to have been newly reinforced, Rahnee showed her baronial writ to the guard captain, who straightaway saluted and apologized for not recognizing her. Brok-Tul also showed his writ and the party was allowed to pass, although Marik received some looks from the guards. At Rahnee's insistence, they went directly to the manor house. There, they were received by the guard, who stated that the heroes of Glees were always welcome. Although it was late, Baron Pahar received the group and was introduced to Jokull and Marik. Pahar welcomed them, clearly pleased, and stated his appreciation for their escorting the magic items to Turnton. Commenting that the High Cleric Carlin should be present for the items' turnover, Pahar asked that they reconvene in the morning, when Carlin would be available. The baron directed them to the manor's guest quarters, where the tired adventurers turned in for the night.


----------



## Carlo-One

After breakfast was delivered to their rooms the next morning on Uktar 22, the party - minus Aerikoth, who for whatever reason was unable to rise from his bed - went to the audience hall to await the Baron and the High Cleric, who were still conferring privately. Jokull had unthinkingly occupied the Baron's throne while waiting and had to be discreetly reminded to vacate it after Pahar and Carlin arrived. Rahnee then had to whisperingly remonstrate him about the poor protocol of not standing in nobility's presence, after Jokull took another seat while the rest stood. In response to their questions about the purpose of the evil magic items they had delivered, Pahar explained regretfully that this was a closely held secret and it had been decided by he and Carlin to inform Rahnee, in private, of their reasons; they would rely on her conscience in deciding what to tell the rest of the group. Rahnee, despite some grumblings from the others, accompanied the two back to a private room, reemerging after a half-hour had passed.

Upon her return, the party mentioned the bandit encounter and listened to Carlin explain how the young woman Deedee had been a follower of the necromancer Zagath. Zagath was a lunatic prophet who had been driven out of Turnton by Carlin close to three years previously. Afterwards - exactly how was unknown – he had gained necromantic powers. _(This is an especially troubling aspect of Zagath's history, as will be seen. --R)_. Zagath died after being defeated by the group of adventurers Aerikoth had previously accompanied.

Brok-Tul then brought up their experiences at the Seven Lost Gods hills, which Carlin was able to shed some light on, having traveled and studied the area. The High Cleric was aware that an active shrine to Garagos the Reaver was in the hills, which could have accounted for the bloodlust that Brok-Tul experienced. At this point Baron Pahar excused himself, saying that he had to inspect some of the reconstruction projects in the area. He indicated that Carlin would be available to accept turnover of the magic items, once Aerikoth had recovered. Brok-Tul and Jokull went to the Temple of Helm, where Jokull prayed while Brok-Tul privately spoke with Carlin.

By late morning, Aerikoth was able to rise and join the others in the audience hall, where Carlin was waiting to receive the items. First Jokull, then Aerikoth, gave the items in their possession to Carlin, who thanked the group for their valuable service. Brok-Tul asked to borrow a book on Helm's teachings, but Carlin said that their temple was not wealthy and did not have books to lend. However, Carlin suggested that Brok-Tul speak with Jokull about the faith, as the temple priest had noted Jokull's devotion to Helm. Carlin commented that perhaps words from a comrade would mean more than those from a book, in any case. Wrapping the staff's head in a cloth to hide its evil appearance, Carlin excused himself, saying he could be found at the temple if needed, and gave the blessings of Helm for their return journey.

The companions decided to depart immediately, although Brok-Tul stopped at the town's general store briefly on the way out while the others waited in a light rain. Marik decided to remain for a while longer in the town to see if anything of interest was happening, saying he would accompany the next caravan headed north.

On the way back to Westgate, the group - not entirely unexpectedly - encountered another wolf pack in the area where the road forked to Glees. Jokull suffering a nasty bite wound during combat, but was soon tended to by Brok-Tul's magic. In a wilderness area two hours further on, two feral dire badgers attacked, but were easily dispatched with the help of a dire wolf magically summoned by Aerikoth. When they finally reached the city, it was night and all were grateful for a chance to sleep in their own beds, awakening late the next morning, the 23rd day of Uktar.

_(As yet there is no explanation provided for the presence of these foul magical items in Turnton. What kind of secret could this small town in the countryside hold? And why was Rahnee alone chosen to receive it? --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

*So You Want To Be A Mercenary...*

Marik arrived late morning, having accompanied a caravan described by him as consisting of three nags fit to be dog food. With all present, after Aerikoth came downstairs to join them, Rahnee decided to relate to the others the fate of the magic items delivered to Baron Pahar. She explained that, because of a promise made, she could not discuss the full story, but told them that the items would be destroyed. She said she was satisfied by the truthfulness of Pahar and High Cleric Carlin, her senses being augmented at the time by a spell cast by Brok-Tul. _(Rahnee may be young, but she is not always naive. She and Brok-Tul sometimes make a formidable couple. But not always... --R)._ Brok-Tul mentioned his talk with Carlin, which led to a serious discussion about Brok-Tul’s bond with Rahnee and the conflicting commitments he had between Mask and Helm. The companions stopped their conversation only because of a need to assuage their hunger at the Gatereach. There, a pixie messenger arrived looking for Brok-Tul, who went off without offering further explanation.

The others made their way to Castle Thalavar in order to receive their reward from Iono. Iono heard the account of their travels in his private chamber and paid them the 500 gold as promised, wishing them well at their planned meeting with Garis that eve. Iono cautioned them not to return to the castle unless there was dire need, with all communications to be handled through Garis in the future. The subject of vampires in Westgate came up again, Iono confirming that he had heard multiple reports pointing to this - including from the party and from Jamal - but that details were lacking._ (The threat grows, yet the good and great of Westgate do little, it seems. --C)_. After returning to the guest house, Rahnee developed a fearsome headache and retired to her chamber, leaving the others on their own for the afternoon. With Brok-Tul still missing and Rahnee indisposed, Aerikoth, Marik and Jokull made their way to the Empty Fish tavern that evening, to receive gold and instructions from Garis for joining the Mercenaries Guild.

The next morning, after Brok-Tul had returned and Rahnee had recovered, the group sat down to compare notes. Marik admitted to having received 500 gold from Garis - the group's bonding fee with the Guild - and somewhat reluctantly put the pouch on the table for Rahnee to take. Marik stated that they were to take Guild jobs and report back to Garis on what occurred. Aerikoth commented that Garis' instructions were more detailed, although Marik was essentially correct. One interest of Garis was to discover who among the nobility had supplied the so-called "Duke" Hallton with the magical equipment his troops had used against Baron Pahar. According to Aerikoth, Garis believed that, seeing as how the mercenary guild did not cater to common tasks, any maneuvering by the nobles might be done through hired mercenaries. This implied that the House that secretly supplied Hallton may in fact be playing a bigger game. Marik commented that they were being set up as a stalking horse - not the first time that this had occurred.

Marik said Garis had asked them to see Varen Malavhan, the head Mercenaries Guild recruiter, and pay him the bonding fee. The group understood that an elaborate backstory for their actions would not be needed, given that they had the necessary gold and easily fit the mercenary mold. Rahnee, with no objections from the others, suggested they keep using "Helm's Shadows" as their official name. _(This appellation will have a much greater longevity than is warranted. --R)_. Marik commented that he understood the Guild had a pretty good reputation for honest dealings and was regarded as relatively neutral, although it was connected in various ways to the noble houses. Having agreed on their story, everyone broke off to make individual preparations to depart for the Guild headquarters in East Gate district.


----------



## Carlo-One

At the Mercenaries Guild, Rahnee identified herself as the group's spokesperson to the clerk in the entry hall, who directed them upstairs to see Varen Malavhan. Varen, a robust-looking and well-dressed man still in his prime, first confirmed that they had the bonding fee and then took down their full names; Jokull hesitated briefly before giving his family name, "De'Angelus." Varen also recorded the company name as "Helm's Shadows" with a nod of slightly puzzled interest, commenting with a smile (and asking Rahnee to pardon his language) that at least it wasn't "Ale and Whores For All"; Marik, however, thought this was an excellent suggestion.

Varen said he assumed they had previously spoken with a guild recruiter about guild rules, and Rahnee confirmed that they had talked with Jard at the Westward Eye. Nevertheless, Varen took pains to outline Guild rules, so that no misunderstandings would occur. He explained that membership was provisional for the first year, during which the company might be called upon by the Guild to do up to three contracts, with no choice in the matter. Under normal circumstances they could pick and choose among the contracts that were made available. In response to a question from Brok-Tul, Varen stated that as long as the company could complete the contracts’ terms, there was no limit to how many they could take on at once. During the provisional period, if a company did not satisfactorily complete a contract, the Guild could exercise its right to assign them another contract with no associated fee. This would only happen once - should failure occur twice, the company would be expelled. Varen commented that the guild had strict rules, but that the rewards were worth it.

Varen requested to be informed of each person's professions and skills, for the Guild to have as a reference. Rahnee explained that she had experience organizing mercenary companies and knew her way around a weapon as well. Brok-Tul said his strengths were "muscle and persuasion" and that he also knew some minor healing magics. When asked what god he followed, Brok said that "Helm works for now." Varen noted down Aerikoth as the company's mage and Jokull as a warrior; Jokull also stated that he was a blacksmith. Marik, the final member to present himself, commented that his skills lay in "subtlety and persuasion" but he was also familiar with most commonly used weapons.

Varen then asked if they had an outside sponsor or were self-employed, Rahnee indicating the latter. _(One must not reflexively speak the truth in all situations, is useful to remember. --C)_. In response to a question from Varen, the group noted they had no real restrictions on type of employment, although they would not wish to fight a dragon just yet, nor, per Brok-Tul, conduct assassinations. Varen's face darkened at Brok-Tul's words and he firmly stated that the Guild had no dealings with assassins. Finally, Varen confirmed that the scope of Guild contracts extended largely to Westgate and neighboring areas of the Dragon Coast. Varen said that he already had a job in mind for the group, asking them to return that evening after he had done some checking on it. The party agreed and took their leave, making their way back to the Gatereach guest house.


----------



## Carlo-One

That evening, back at Mercenaries Guild headquarters, Varen explained that he had an obligatory assignment for them, which would count as one of the three required during the company's provisional year. Before providing an explanation of the contract, Varen first asked Rahnee how she and the others had come to the attention of the City Watch; the Guild officer evidently had done some investigation of the group’s background prior to the meeting. Brok-Tul initially pleaded ignorance, but Rahnee then explained that they had been one of many groups investigated in the wake of the murder of the Sembian official; in the end, nothing incriminating had been found against them. _(The half-orc's impulsive talk, which could have led to problems with the Guild, here is again mitigated by Rahnee's glib tongue. --R)._

Varen appeared satisfied with Rahnee’s explanation and outlined the task at hand: the recovery, dead or alive, of a fugitive Guild mercenary named Klendt. Klendt, a traps specialist, had been hired as part of a company along with Jarroth, a fighter, and Yindh, a stealth specialist, to guard a merchant's daughter from threats of assassination. Approximately a tenday prior, the daughter had been discovered in the house they were guarding, violated and killed. The other two mercenaries also had been slain, both pierced by a blade through the back, and the valuables in the house were missing. Given the circumstances and Klendt's notorious use of a blade enchanted for backstabbing, the Guild had investigated his whereabouts and discovered a hideout that was used by him, an old watchtower located to the east along the Dragon Coast.

Varen refused to give more details about the situation when asked, saying that the merchant in question did not wish his family circumstances to be public knowledge. The Guild was very serious about pursuing the matter, however, given the violation of the contract by Klendt and its tragic results. Varen said the Guild had already compensated the merchant with blood money and would pay Helm's Shadows 500 gold for Klendt, dead or alive, the objective being to uphold the Guild’s honor. The group would be welcome to any treasure found with Klendt. Rahnee and Brok-Tul raised the possibility of returning the funds to the guild treasury, in compensation for Klendt's theft. Varen said he did not expect this, but would certainly welcome it and would also consider the possibility of reducing the number of the company's obligatory missions in return. The contract was accepted and Varen gave Rahnee a map showing how to reach the watchtower.

Once outside Guild headquarters, Aerikoth, who had asked the most pointed questions about the situation during the meeting, observed that Varen was not telling the whole truth, beyond simply withholding the name of the merchant. Rahnee and Brok-Tul did not find this surprising, Rahnee saying that she had not expected Varen to do so, nor should Aerikoth. The group decided to head out that night, after gathering the necessary equipment. After some time had passed, the company regrouped outside of East Gate and headed down the coast along an old path, toward where the map said the watchtower would be.

_(The vile tale of Klendt's betrayal seems forthright enough, yet none believe it to be fulsome in its truth. 'Tis indeed the case that the company has only the word of the Guild recruiter as to the circumstances of the contract and its target. Could this Klendt be an innocent? I can hardly believe that to be the case, though, in Westgate. --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

After close to six hours' travel, the group spotted the watchtower in the distance, outlined against a nearly-full moon. It being the dead of night, the only sounds reaching them were that of the breeze coming off the sea and occasional animal noises. Marik carefully scouted the base of the tower and observed that it was crumbling and cracked, apparently abandoned. No other way to enter was apparent save through the front door, which Marik indicated was trapped. Neither he nor Brok-Tul could figure out how to set off the trap without being injured in the process, so they took up positions a fair distance away and began shooting at the trap with their crossbows, hoping to set off the trigger. After about a minute, the trap was sprung, spikes falling across the entrance, and the party carefully entered the darkened tower.

The first level of the tower had ruined furniture and rubble strewn across it, with stairs leading upwards at the opposite end. Brok-Tul yelled for Klendt to come down and surrender, but received only silence in return. After careful searching, Marik discovered a gas trap laid across the stairs, which he was unable to disarm. Brok-Tul indicated he could summon a "giant gerbil" to set it off and did so, the party staying well away from the cloud of gas released; the animal appeared unaffected by it.

Creeping up the stairs, the party encountered another trap on the landing of the second level. While they were debating what to do, a thunderstone exploded in their midst and a previously invisible figure attacked their front ranks, swinging his sword wildly. The tangle trap at the top of the stairs was triggered, but only slowed up the party for a short time. Seeing the tide turn against him, the man ran for the other side of the tower, screaming that he surrendered, but was cut down by the party members pursuing him. _(Apparently they considered it easier to fulfill the contract with a dead body. --R)_

A number of items were found on his corpse, including the notorious backstabbing sword, which seemed to prove that it was indeed Klendt who had attacked them. While the others were searching the body, Aerikoth noticed a flicker of movement in the night outside, as the wizard had been keeping watch through a set of windows near the top of the tower. He warned the others that they had company, of an unknown type. Brok-Tul, tension in his voice, asked Marik to set some traps, but when Marik indicated that he was unskilled at the task, Rahnee led the others carefully down to the first tower level, to see if the strangers had entered. When no trace of others was discovered in the tower, after some debate it was decided to carefully exit, with Marik using his stealth skills to try and outflank any enemies outside.


----------



## Carlo-One

Three figures garbed in black awaited the group: Night Masks! One large individual, clearly an enforcer, carried a battle-axe, while the other two sported swords and crossbows. The lead figure, the smaller male, spotted Rahnee and Brok-Tul exiting. He quickly told the company to come no further and asked if they were with Klendt - to which a negative answer was given, Rahnee asking him the same question in turn. The large male recognized Brok-Tul and told the lead rogue, who was observing Aerikoth as he emerged from the tower, that Brok was an old "petty" enforcer. Marik, who had circled around the Night Mask group to block their retreat down the hill, commented on this and brashly began flirting with the female rogue, armed with a crossbow, who in response drew her blades and said she would welcome using Marik's entrails for fortunetelling.

The lead rogue, brushing off a comment from his enforcer that the Masks could take their opponents, told Rahnee that, since the Masks' business with Klendt had evidently been interrupted, perhaps both sides should simply go their separate ways. Stating that their business with Klendt was the recovery of several items, and that the items most likely had already been recovered, no more business was possible. The rogue reached out and tapped on the enforcer's back briefly, then repeated the question of whether they could leave amicably, looking back at Marik.

Rahnee told the others to let them pass, but Marik did not leave his post. The rogue, patience apparently ending, stated that they wished to leave...now. Marik instead made a quip at the female rogue - his last, for the lead rogue called out "Execute!" and the three Night Masks rushed Marik, who went down in a flurry of blades and blood. _(An example of a person's character determining their destiny. --C)_. The Masks then took off westward, with the party in pursuit and Aerikoth taking a commanding position on the hillside from which to call down magics upon the Masks. Seeing that they could not successfully escape by running, the Masks turned to fight, but were defeated by Marik's enraged companions. Returning quickly to where Marik had fallen, Rahnee forced a healing potion down his throat, but the liquid pooled in his dead mouth. Jokull meanwhile had sought to bandage his wounds, finally giving up after it was clear there was nothing to be done.

After the initial shock of Marik's death had worn off, on Aerikoth's suggestion Brok-Tul and Rahnee set about the grisly task of disposing of the Night Masks’ bodies, chopping them up and throwing them into the sea. _(The wizard is ever practical about such things, it seems, including getting the others to do the dirty work. --R)._ The party refused to give up hope that Marik could eventually be resurrected, Jokull being particularly adamant about finding assistance in Westgate. The group wearily set off for the city, Jokull bearing Marik's body on his back.


----------



## Carlo-One

*A Matter of Priests and Rogues*

When challenged on their return by the City Watch at the East Gate, the party explained they had lost a man in an ambush and sought the temples, so no further questions were asked. Upon arriving at the Mercenaries Guild to report the completion of their mission, Jokull stayed in the entrance area with Marik's corpse, while the others ascended to speak with Varen Malavhan. As Brok-Tul had made some comments interpreted as hostile by the clerk, two guards with swords at the ready were in place in Varen's office, which also happened to be occupied by Palla the Light, head of the guild. Palla expressed her condolences to Rahnee, mentioning that Varen had just commented on his surprise at the party's quick return, since they had just left the night before.

Rahnee affirmed that the party had completed their mission, but unfortunately had been ambushed by others at Klendt's hideout. Brok-Tul took the opportunity to remove Klendt's head from a sack and place it on a table, along with a female head. Varen, face wrinkling, confirmed that the male head was Klendt's and observed that he must have died terrified, based on the expression on his dead face. Brok-Tul then said the female was the one who had killed their companion, throwing down Night Mask insignia upon the table to emphasize her affiliation. Varen showed surprise at the presence of the Masks and asked for an explanation of events. Rahnee and Brok-Tul provided a summarized version, commenting that with the Night Mask "hit gang" there, Klendt would have been dead that night regardless.

Although the gems and coins Klendt had taken from the merchant were not recovered, Varen was satisfied that the party had completed the contract, so he paid their fee and also offered his condolences for Marik. Rahnee inquired whether the guild had any special arrangements with temples, with an eye toward resurrecting Marik, but Palla indicated that there were no such deals. She explained the guild was generous with its contract fees and mercenaries could spend their gold at the temple of their choice. As the party prepared to leave, Brok-Tul retrieved the head of the female Night Mask. Varen mentioned that they should return to register any new members, if needed, and that a range of contracts would now be available to the group, since they had successfully completed their first task. Descending the stairs, the party collected a shaken Jokull, who had earned the respect of the clerk with his dedication to watching over Marik’s body, and departed.

There being no temple of Helm in Westgate, the party decided to try the temple of Tymora first. Upon arrival, Rahnee explained to the temple priest that her friend had met with the wrong side of the Lady's Coin and that she wished to speak with his soul. When the priest asked questions about Marik's chosen deity, Brok-Tul had an outburst, telling the priest that it did not matter and that Marik should be brought back regardless. The priest retorted that bringing back the dead was not an everyday matter, but consented to speak with Marik's soul - for the reasonable fee of 120 gold.

The group headed upstairs to a private room for the ceremony. Although he was successful at reaching Marik's soul, the priest could only keep the channel open for a limited number of questions. In response to the question whether Marik wished to return to the living, the party was told by the priest "Of course I do, you idiot!" - bringing a chuckle forth from Rahnee and confirming that it was indeed Marik they were talking to. However, Marik's revelation that he was a follower of Mask shocked some and led the priest to refuse to attempt to raise him, citing temple policy. Aerikoth debated the logic of this decision with him, but the priest would not budge and Rahnee eventually called an end to things, thanking the priest for his efforts. _(Is it ironic that they had no luck at the temple of Tymora in resurrecting their comrade? Or perhaps luck has less of a role to play in such things. --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

Despite what had occurred, Jokull refused to give up, shouldering Marik's body and declaring he would go to all the temples in Westgate if he had to. The rest of the group was less sanguine about his prospects, but bid Jokull good luck. Brok-Tul, his temper building, led the others to the temple of Mask, where he shouted for entry, yelling Klendt's name and brandishing the dead female Mask's head - but received only silence in return. Some time later, Jokull returned to the guest house to meet the others, face bright, explaining that he had convinced a priest of Lathander to sell them a raise dead scroll - for the price of 1,621 gold. The others, minus an indisposed Aerikoth _(Hah! --R)_, collected their gold and accompanied Jokull back to the temple, Brok-Tul relieving Jokull of carrying the burden of Marik's body. A Lathanderite priest by the name of Oravan collected the gold and gave over the scroll, saying to Jokull with compassion that it was deserved, and hoped it was worth the trouble. _(Jokull's speech to the priest must have been quite convincing. Perhaps he forgot to mention Marik's patron deity. Nonetheless, his motives for helping a fallen comrade are admirable. --C)_.  The grateful group departed, heading back to the guest house to prepare for the raising of Marik.

Brok-Tul prepared a ceremonial circle in the main room of the guest house and took the scroll in hand, while the others watched. Chanting his prayers to Mask, he raised the scroll, only to recoil in pain and shock. Trembling with the effort and reaction, Brok-Tul composed himself again and began new preparations - this time invoking Helm. When no untoward consequences manifested, Brok-Tul raised the scroll again and read its magical words, culminating in a burst of light and movement over Marik's former corpse, as Marik stirred anew - weak, but alive.

The next day, the 26th of Uktar, dawned. Rahnee and Brok-Tul arose and went upstairs, to check on Marik, knocking on the door to his room. Aerikoth, already awake, emerged from across the hall and inquired as to how Brok-Tul was faring after the previous night's efforts; Aerikoth was intrigued by Brok-Tul's need to alter the scroll ceremony. Brok-Tul, somewhat embarrassed, said that he had not slept and that he felt a hole in him where Mask had been. Brok-Tul felt that Marik should be told that a different god than his patron had brought him back, to which Aerikoth commented that it seemed both Brok-Tul and Marik shared the same fate.

A tired Marik answered the door and was greeted by all, Brok-Tul quickly informing him of the issue regarding their gods. Aerikoth then excused himself, departing for the Gatereach to break his fast. Marik, still appearing weak, said he needed to rest a little longer. The others deferred to Marik's wishes and left to join Aerikoth at the Gatereach, Jokull arriving first. Over breakfast, ably served by Janatha, the group discussed their next moves. Brok-Tul felt strongly that he needed to go to Turnton, in order to talk with High Cleric Carlin about Helm. Finishing their meal, the group returned to the guest house. Aerikoth on the way commented that he had little desire to travel to Turnton, but would accompany the rest if they felt his presence was needed.

In the main room, Brok-Tul noticed that Rahnee's trunk appeared to have been disturbed. After carefully tapping the chest with the tip of his sword, Brok-Tul opened it with a flick of his wrist, revealing a note where Rahnee's expensive black velvet dress had been. Brok-Tul read the note to the others: "Hope you don't mind, I borrowed some things I needed for traveling money. I consider all debts between us paid. Good luck with your ventures. Good luck with the Masks. --Marik"


----------



## Carlo-One

Outbursts of outrage poured from Brok-Tul and Rahnee, while Jokull appeared dumbfounded. Aerikoth betrayed nothing beyond his usual calm, expressionless gaze. After checking the remainder of their belongings, it appeared that Marik had also made off with Jokull's "lucky" torch and a few of Aerikoth's books. Jokull expressed his anger, questioning how "all debts had been paid." Aerikoth reminded the others that, beyond Marik's actions of thievery, it was important to think of what information he possessed that could prove detrimental to them. Discussion followed, the group fluctuating between desiring to pursue Marik and exact revenge, or simply cutting their losses and resigning themselves to Marik's departure. Aerikoth dryly expressed his surprise that the others had ever trusted Marik. While checking over their gear, Brok-Tul attempted to magically identify one of the captured Night Mask crossbows, calling on Helm, but failed.

Aerikoth's remarks got the better of Rahnee's temper, causing her to stalk out of the house in anger. Brok-Tul pointedly wondered if there were others in the group whom it would be foolish to trust, provoking an exchange of words with Aerikoth. The wizard in turn accused Brok-Tul of being a fool for how he had acted outside the temple of Mask, commenting that retribution would surely come as a result. Rahnee had by then returned, her temper mastered, and called a halt to the recriminations. _(Once again the group is held together by this remarkable young woman. --R)_. Aerikoth accepted one of the looted Night Mask daggers, placing it in his magic bag.

Deciding it was necessary to inform their Thalavar patron of what had happened with Marik, Rahnee and Aerikoth walked in the rain to Castle Thalavar. In the castle entrance hall, Rahnee "reminded" the steward Iono that she had delivered horses previously to him and wished to discuss a further shipment. Iono, understanding that there must be an urgent situation, commented that he had wished to see her in any case, regarding one of the horses who had come up lame.

Once in the privacy of Iono's study, Rahnee explained the situation and their concern over what information Marik could possibly reveal to their enemies. Iono considered Marik's actions unfortunate, but concluded that it was unlikely there would be significant repercussions if their former comrade did the smart thing and fled Westgate. In response to a question from Rahnee, Iono indicated that there was no geas on Marik, as Jokull had originally convinced him to work with Thalavar against the Fire Knives. Iono said that he would instruct Garis to meet with the party that evening at hour 21, at their usual meeting place, cautioning them not to return to Castle Thalavar except in case of dire need.

Returning to the guest house, Rahnee and Aerikoth gave an account of their meeting with Iono to the others. Rahnee asked Jokull about his initial encounter with Marik. Jokull explained that shortly after his own arrival in Westgate seeking the Fire Knives, Marik had been captured by Thalavar agents. Given the coincidence of Jokull's goals and Marik's background, Jokull had worked to convince Marik to collaborate with Thalavar. Jokull's Purple Dragon history had perhaps impressed Marik, but he thought Marik's decision to cooperate was more likely due to Thalavar gold. The party prepared for their meeting that night with Garis, although with low expectations as to its usefulness, and planned to travel to Turnton on the morn. _(At least out of all this Brok-Tul has gained some clarity regarding his new, true deity - Helm. --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

As they gathered prior to departure, Jokull asked why they should bother discussing things further with Garis, given what had occurred at Castle Thalavar. Rahnee replied that Garis might have some information on how Marik had departed and why. Hearing Brok- Tul rouse himself upstairs, where he had retired to nurse a headache, Rahnee ascended to see to him. Returning, she informed the others he would be down shortly. After Brok-Tul joined them, the party reviewed the equipment looted at the site of the ruined watchtower, Brok-Tul commenting that he had seen the Mask crossbows before in the hands of higher-ups; however, Aerikoth could not further identify the magic items without preparing additional spells.

The party left for the Empty Fish tavern, located in the district outside of West Gate, arriving without incident, although the bartender challenged Brok-Tul, who had a crossbow out. Brok-Tul quickly put it away, explaining that it was safer that way outside the city walls. Rahnee also apologized for him, saying that he had had a bad day. Smiling, Rahnee bought four ales, whispering to Aerikoth to at least pretend to drink his, and the group settled at a nearby table.

Shortly afterwards, Garis strolled in and asked the barkeep if he could strike up a game of dice at the tavern. The barkeep was dubious, but in return for matching a gold piece on the counter, Garis was allowed to solicit customers to see if anyone was interested. After bantering with Brok-Tul and Rahnee, Garis in a loud voice announced that he could be found at the Black Boot for a game, then briefly bent close to Rahnee's ear before sauntering out.

Once the group was out of the Empty Fish, Rahnee explained in a low voice that Garis had whispered the name of the Old Beard tavern and told her to knock four times at his room door - the mention of the Black Boot evidently being a blind for any others who might be curious. It took some time to make their way across the city, but the group eventually turned up at Garis' door and was let in. Close on their heels was a man in monk robes, whom Garis allowed to enter and introduced as *Veran Bron*, a monk of Kelemvor._ (The legendary member of the Order makes his first appearance! In my earlier studies, his companions were barely mentioned. I expect part of the task before me is to better understand the roles played by all who fought the abomination, not just that of Brother Veran. --C)_

Garis indicated that full introductions would be made shortly, but he would turn to the matter of Marik first. In short, Garis' sources had turned up no information on Marik being in Westgate, so Garis assumed that Marik had taken a ship or caravan out of the city as soon as possible. Garis said that he would keep an eye out, but he doubted that Marik would ever be seen again - not necessarily a bad outcome from the House Thalavar point of view. Garis pointed out that Marik could have done more damage if he had wanted, and had probably resumed the life of a petty criminal.

_(So ends the tale of Marik in these chronicles - except for one small thing, which we shall see later. Despite - or perhaps because of - his roguish nature, it is hard not to smile at the recounting of his doings. The farewell note he left for the party after stealing their effects was priceless; one cannot help but imagine the expression on their faces while reading it. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

Turning to the newcomer, Garis explained that Veran had come to House Thalavar's attention as part of their ongoing investigation of necromantic activity in Westgate, inviting Veran to tell his story. Veran, often speaking using somewhat obscure metaphors, informed the party that a prophecy of his order had brought him to Westgate. The prophecy stated that a great kingdom of the dead, which had risen and been vanquished, would rise again; this fit Westgate's history. Garis said that in the ancient past, prior to Dalereckoning, Westgate had been ruled by the vampire king Orlak. Veran stated that Orlak was eventually defeated by a group of holy warriors, but the prophecy said that it would occur again. _(The perpetual struggle involving good and evil, light and darkness, life and death, has not ended nor will it end, until the universe ceases to exist. A sobering thought, yet one which also gives purpose. --C)_

In response to a question from Rahnee, Garis commented that the prophecy was indeed vague, but that it fit with Thalavar reports of vampire activity, including what the party had previously run across. Garis said that if this prophecy were true, then Westgate faced a much more serious threat than a few stray undead. Since Veran was unlikely to make much headway on his own, and the party already had some experience with the matter, Garis believed it would be useful to introduce them. Garis also said that he would be willing to pay the additional 100 gold bonding fee for the Mercenaries Guild, should the group accept Veran. He addied that Veran was currently at the temple of Lathander, but could not stay there much longer.

Rahnee led the group in questioning Veran about his skills, which appeared to be satisfactory, and his willingness to work with the party in the Mercenaries Guild. Garis passed a gold pouch to Rahnee, to use for Veran’s bond, and excused himself, appearing a little relieved. On the way out, Garis was pulled aside by Jokull, who asked for a private meeting with Iono; Garis said he would try to arrange one. Brok-Tul, curious, engaged Veran in a discussion about Kelemvor and the afterlife, commenting that he had not seen Kelemvor before being raised. Veran made several profound - if difficult to fully decipher - remarks in reply, which left Rahnee chuckling and Jokull confused._ (The description of Brother Veran's speech reminds me of some of our Order's more esoteric members, whose remarks can be either profound or baffling, depending on the day. --R)_

Having been provisionally accepted by the group, Veran accompanied them out of the tavern. The monk commented that he did not need to stop by the Lathander temple to retrieve any belongings, since he carried what he possessed. Brok-Tul and Jokull broke off to stop by the Mercenaries Guild, while the others headed for the Gatereach, where they checked Veran in with Jandrico Swift and informed him of Marik's departure.

At the guild, Brok-Tul and Jokull were informed by the clerk that registering new members required the newcomer to be present, along with at least two members of the company to be joined, in order to vouch for the newcomer. Returning to the guest house, the two discussed travel plans to Turnton with Rahnee and Aerikoth, and were joined by Veran, who had been given a room upstairs for the night. Before going to bed, Jokull mentioned that he might not be able to depart the city with the others, given his upcoming match at the Quivering Thumb. Veran was interested in why Jokull fought, asking if it was for coin or glory. Hesitating slightly, Jokull replied that it was perhaps both.

The next morning, Jokull was convinced to accompany the rest of the group to Turnton, although he said he would return early the following day, citing the need to keep an appointment. Heading east across the city, a stop was made at the Mercenaries Guild to put Veran on the rolls of Helm's Shadows, and another at Shalush Myrkeer's shop to obtain additional supplies. The party then made their way outside the South Gate, finding the road marked for Turnton.


----------



## Carlo-One

*New Friends and Old Enemies*

As they reached the Turnton/Glees fork area, with night falling, the group was surprised by two owlbears emerging from trees close to the path. Quickly overcoming their initial surprise, the party defeated their attackers at minimal cost. Further down the road, two baronial soldiers were encountered on patrol, who warned them (somewhat tardily) of an owlbear presence in the area. According to the soldiers, the Baron had recently re-established patrols in the countryside, the first time he had been able to do so since the war with Hallton. The patrol then headed for Glees, thanking the party for dispatching the monsters. The soldiers' warning was not entirely useless, as shortly thereafter the party spotted another pair of owlbears in their path, this time getting the jump on them.

At the outskirts of Turnton, the party was halted at the walls and then recognized by the guards. Veran was introduced and welcomed as their new companion. Rahnee raised the encounter with the patrol and the owlbears with the guard captain. He lamented his reduction in forces - only two could patrol where twelve had previously - and commented that “things” had always come out of the forest. The captain mentioned that the Baron was visiting some outlying farms, but that High Cleric Carlin was present in Turnton.

Continuing on to the temple of Helm, they were informed by the priest on duty that Carlin had retired for the evening, but could be waked if the matter was urgent. The party declined to disturb him, but Brok-Tul - after being queried by Rahnee about his intentions - decided to maintain a vigil at the temple that night. The others made their way to the local inn, the Traveler's Cheer. There, innkeeper Karl cheerfully welcomed the "heroes of Glees" and told them room and board for the night was on the house.

In the morning, on the 28th day of Uktar, Jokull departed at sunrise, true to his word. After their breakfast, Rahnee and Aerikoth were proudly introduced to the crowd at the inn by a smiling Karl as the heroes of Glees, receiving cheers and compliments in return. A baronial soldier arrived and requested that the group stop by the barracks at their convenience, as the guard captain wished to speak with them. After finishing their business at the inn, Rahnee, Aerikoth and Veran made their way to the barracks and were escorted back to see Guard Captain Halon.

Halon expressed his pleasure at meeting Rahnee and Aerikoth, and greeted Veran as a new companion of theirs. Halon immediately got down to business, starting off by mentioning that he was severely undermanned following the war with Hallton, despite the presence of a few mercenaries. Once he heard the party was in town, he thought he would take advantage of the opportunity to enlist their aid. The captain explained that following the defeat of the Sess goblin tribe and the truce imposed on them – a sequence of events in which Aerikoth had originally taken part – the Sess had faithfully adhered to the truce conditions. However, the monthly Sess emissary was nearly a tenday overdue and a patrol sent into the Amee Pass had encountered no sign of them. The captain was unsure of the significance of the event: were the Sess readying for an attack, or had something spooked them? In response to a question from Rahnee, the captain said he would be grateful for the party's help in simply determining the truth of the situation.

Rahnee, seeing no objections from her two companions, told the captain that they would be glad to assist. Halon then provided some further details on the mission. The patrol sent into the pass had encountered a rock wall blocking the normal route through, apparently set up recently by the Sess tribe. The patrol had not wanted to risk the alternate route, which meant taking the fork in the pass that served as a home for ettins, so had returned and reported their findings. The captain offered a guide to the pass, which was approximately three hours' travel away, which the party accepted.

After departing the barracks, Rahnee took the others to check at the temple for Brok-Tul, but was told by the temple priest that he was already in communion with the High Cleric and would likely be that way all day. Rahnee inquired regarding the potential harmful effects of her being separated from Brok-Tul, given his geas to protect her, but was told that her temporary absence should not be troubling, especially since Brok-Tul himself was currently close to Helm. Aerikoth, playing off the priest's words, pointedly questioned whether Brok-Tul's service to Helm was voluntary, asserting bluntly that they had enslaved him. When asked by the priest which god he served, Aerikoth refused to answer, and the priest coldly, if politely, indicated that there seemed nothing left to discuss. _(The wizard appears to have some serious issues with others' - and it seems his own - relationships with the deities of Toril. Perhaps something in his past? --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

The three adventurers – Rahnee, Aerikoth and Veran – returned to the inn to retrieve their equipment, where they were met by their promised guide to Amee Pass, a soldier named Farog. Farog led them to the outskirts of the town and then started overland, apologizing for lack of a road. Three hours later, the group arrived at the baronial outpost at the entrance to the pass, and were challenged and recognized by the outpost's soldiers. The captain welcomed his "distinguished visitors" and considered their arrival opportune, given the situation. When asked about the ettins, the captain indicated that they occupied the eastern fork in the pass; the western fork was now blocked by a crude but effective stone barrier. In response to a question from Aerikoth, the captain said that the barrier clearly had been erected to keep others out of Sess land, the question being whether they were scared of something or were preparing another attack. Taking their leave of the captain, who promised to assist them if they were driven back through the pass, the group headed for the pass entrance.

The three first carefully made their way down the western fork of the pass, Veran taking the role of scout. They examined the crude wall at the end of the pass, which was as the captain had described. Rahnee estimated that dwarves with pickaxes could break their way through in a day, but with anyone else it would take much longer. Even more carefully, the group made their way to the eastern fork in the pass. Aerikoth suggested leaving a trail of gold coins for a greedy ettin to follow to an ambush point and Veran volunteered to accomplish the task. Unfortunately, Veran was spotted by an ettin as he neared the eastern fork’s exit, but the monk's speed successfully carried him back to the ambush point, where his companions helped him defeat the two-headed giant. As the first one was put down, another came running into the fray, but a dire wolf summoned by Aerikoth savagely knocked it to the ground, where it became easy prey.

Exiting the pass, the group found indications of goblin movement heading generally north. Rahnee and Veran scouted ahead, discovering a group of goblins in a heavily forested area. Aerikoth confirmed they were Sess, based on Rahnee's description of their insignia. As Rahnee and Veran had seen only a handful of them, Aerikoth suggested they approach and ask to speak under conditions of truce, since the party could easily handle them if they turned hostile. Rahnee moved forward slowly towards them, holding empty hands up in full view of the goblin band, who quickly turned in her direction as she was spotted. The band's leader, a shaman, held his hammer up and dropped it, signifying a truce.

Rahnee stepped forward calmly and was asked by the Shaman - in halting Common – about her intentions. She indicated that Aerikoth would speak with the Shaman, who said he recognized the human "spell-man" from before. Aerikoth, hands folded in his sleeves, asked the shaman why Chief Harakkah had not honored the terms of the truce with the baron. In response, the shaman said the chief was now deep in the hills, having decided it was best to leave the pass along with the rest of the tribe, and had no intention of hurting the humans. All were gone save for the shaman's band of "brave ones" who were there to watch for "the coming."

Under further questioning from Aerikoth, the Shaman explained that old tribal lore said "it" had come before and had killed goblins unless "it" was served. The Sess believed "it" had been served also by Zagath, the necromancer defeated by Aerikoth's previous adventuring company. After Zagath was killed, the goblins had thought "it" would not come. However, recent signs - the bitter early winter, the nearby forest which remained darkened, and the suicide of the forest's druid - had convinced the Sess it was time to leave.

When asked by Aerikoth what "it" was that was coming, the shaman rattled off a long, unintelligible word in the goblin language. Veran asked the shaman, with Aerikoth's permission, whether "it" was coming or returning, the shaman indicating yes in both cases, and also confirming that it smelled of death. The shaman was, however, confused by some of Veran's questions. Veran took the shaman's words as additional confirmation of his own prophecy. Aerikoth praised the shaman's bravery and told him that he could now depart, just as the adventurers were planning to. The shaman saluted the party and barked orders to the goblin band, who immediately headed into the woods. Aerikoth, Rahnee, and Veran then turned back toward Amee Pass, with much to think about.

_(Aha! The above passage marks an important point in our understanding of the Order's prophecy, which I admit remains somewhat controversial to this day. Prophecies are slippery beasts and it is rare that we succeed in understanding them - even if genuine - before the foretold events have already come to pass. Veran assumed, after arriving in Westgate, that it was the resurgent vampire kingdom of the Night King Orlak he should be concerned with. What the Sess goblins and the necromancer Zagath once served, though, is an entirely different evil. --C) _


----------



## Carlo-One

At the pass outpost, the three gave the captain a thorough account of their encounter, then continued back to Turnton with their guide in order to report to Guard Captain Halon at the barracks. Brok-Tul greeted them warmly on their return and accompanied them to their meeting with Halon. There, Rahnee and the others repeated their account, to Brok-Tul's astonishment, of the defeat of the ettins and the Sess tribe's departure. Halon was relieved to hear that the goblins were not planning another attack and expressed his hope that the Sess' fear was simply due to overblown goblin legends. The captain thanked the three for their efforts and bringing back the information. He said that the Amee Pass outpost would now be abandoned, due to the lack of a Sess threat; the soldiers used to reinforce baronial forces elsewhere, something which was badly needed. The captain also saluted Brok-Tul as a new addition to the Helmite temple. _(Legends always have a reason for existing, although the truth contained within them may be difficult to recognize. I do not fault the guard captain for his desire to move on to other concerns, especially because there was little he could personally do, in any event. --R)_

Departing the barracks, the group returned to the Traveler's Cheer inn, where they made arrangements to stay the night - Rahnee and Brok-Tul choosing to share a room - and then depart in the morning. Innkeeper Karl saw them off the next day, the 29th of Uktar, with a broad smile, waving off their attempt to pay their bill, saying it would be compensation enough for them to tell their friends of the Traveler's Cheer. On the way out of town, the group stopped at the general store. Brok-Tul was unsuccessful in finding any leather dye for Rahnee, but picked up some additional crossbow bolts for himself. Stepping through the town wall’s gate, Brok-Tul’s attention was drawn to a blasted-looking dead tree a short distance away, the half-orc noting that it was the only dead one nearby and wondering out loud why it was there.

The group made their way back to Westgate without further encounters, although the bitter cold reduced their traveling speed and Veran was driven to wonder if it would be an inappropriate time to curse Auril. Rahnee, teeth chattering, stumbled into an oblivious-looking Jokull, who was sitting outside of the Gatereach compound. Collecting Jokull, the group entered the guest house and set about drying off and warming up. Jokull was told of the defeat of the ettins and asked Brok-Tul how it went with the High Cleric. Brok-Tul replied that it went well and he now had focus; he was to dedicate his missions to Helm and bring back proof of his doings. Jokull, for his part, said he was confident of the match on the following day at the Quivering Thumb, especially since it was only for first blood. The companions agreed it was getting late and retired to their individual pursuits.


----------



## Carlo-One

*First Blood*

The morning of day 30 of Uktar, Veran rose early and gave a message to Jandrico Swift at the Gatereach Inn, to be delivered to Veran's superiors at the monastery outside of Archenbridge. He and the others then spent the daylight hours pursuing individual projects: Brok-Tul and Jokull spent time collaborating on ideas for smithing, while Rahnee bought some leather dyes and Aerikoth spent many hours in magical study. An hour before Jokull was due to depart for the Quivering Thumb arena, the companions reunited to prepare for the evening and discuss their plans.

All agreed that they were ready to ask for another assignment from the Mercenaries Guild, while Veran expressed interest in further investigating the Amee Pass area. Brok-Tul commented that he and Jokull would like to set up a small forge in Turnton, given the difficulty involved in establishing one in Westgate, then perhaps set up a stall in the Market to sell their products. In addition to the profit motive, Brok-Tul was driven by the idea of dedicating the work to Helm, and eventually establishing a shrine in the city. The conversation wandered to the blasted tree outside of Turnton which Brok-Tul had observed, as well as the “talking tree” and the disturbing encounter at the shrine of Garagos in the Seven Hills area.

The hour of Jokull's departure was reached and Rahnee and Brok-Tul wished him the blessings of Tymora and Helm as he left. He said he would be angry, if by chance his opponent landed the first hit. A short while later, the others made their own way to the arena, paying the five gold per-head entry fee at the door. Once inside, they saw a lively crowd, and Rahnee and Brok-Tul placed bets with Oddsmaker Drugo.

The first match featured the barbarian Ru'allah against a lion, which arena master Stanslav informed the crowd had been captured by a tribe of wemics in the Shining Plains. The lion severely clawed its barbarian opponent, who just barely managed to dispatch the beast and save his own life with a well-timed sword thrust. After Ru'allah did a limping victory lap around the arena, it was cleared for the next match, which featured Jokull (introduced as "Josurr" the exiled Purple Dragon) and a hooded man whom Stanslav called the "Sembian Blademaster." Stanslav's booming voice informed the crowd that, since Cormyr and Sembia had come to blows in the city, the Sembian was challenging Josurr's presence in the arena. Jokull emerged from the gladiator pit, roaring and banging his sword on his shield as he entered the arena to the cheers of the crowd.

The Blademaster, who had been anonymously loitering in the back of the main room, quietly walked down the arena ramp, drawing his sword and saluting Stanslav. Both duelists sheathed their swords as Stanslav activated the arena barrier, which would be lifted once one of them had drawn first blood. Jokull berated the Sembian, daring him to go farther than first blood, then removed his own helmet, revealing a portion of Jokull's hooded face painted purple. The Sembian casually dropped the point of his sheathed sword to the floor, asking Jokull what he was waiting for. As soon as the words were out of the Sembian's mouth, Jokull cried "enough!" and threw his helmet at his opponent, who ducked to avoid it, but could not avoid Jokull's follow-up draw and sword thrust, wounding his arm. Wincing in pain, the Sembian cried foul, but Stanslav declared "Josurr" the victor of a fair fight. Jokull bowed to his opponent, who complemented him on unexpectedly fighting with his brain rather than just his swordarm. Before departing, the Sembian warned Jokull that if they met again, the advantage would be the Sembian's.


----------



## Carlo-One

The last bout featured the half-orc Gagh, the undefeated champion, versus one Lamish Cooper. Lamish, Stanslav informed the crowd, had struck a deal with House Bleth to be accepted as a guard if he could defeat Gagh in the arena. It appeared that Lamish, a small man armed with a pair of daggers, had no other hope of being hired on, although he was introduced as a skilled master of knives who had hamstrung many an opponent. Gagh's laughing taunts goaded the man into attacking and he came at Gagh with both knives flashing. The large half-orc quickly raised his greatsword and split Lamish from head to waist in one blow, drawing cheers from some and boos from others who had wanted a better fight. Gagh paraded around the arena, grinning and saluting Stanslav with his sword before returning to the gladiator pit. Rahnee and Brok-Tul collected their gambling winnings and discussed Gagh's tactics, while Jokull quietly slipped out of the building, alone.

Jokull finally returned to the guest house, a half hour after the others had decamped from the arena. Looking disheveled but with a strange fire in his eye, he tossed a note on the meeting room table, explaining that he had received it from Stanslav after arriving at the Quivering Thumb. The note directed "Josurr" to go alone to a sewer entrance in River Gate, where a "friend" who knew about his personal quest would meet him. Jokull softly said that it was, of course, a trap, and that he had killed five men who attacked him in the sewer.

He showed the others a scrap of paper, which apparently was an IOU collectible from someone named Rancel at "the Boot." Jokull was sure the Fire Knives were involved in setting up the trap, which was personally aimed at him. At the urging of Rahnee and Brok-Tul, Jokull explained to the others that he knew they were after him because of “Josurr” - not the random alias of a supposed gladiator, but the name of Jokull's long-dead brother, who had been murdered by the Fire Knives in Cormyr. Rahnee grimly told Jokull that she understood his blood vow, as she had also suffered the violent loss of a brother. She described how Khael Roaringhorn, a priest of Tymora, had been gutted and left in a pool of blood at his own temple. The events of the day having drawn out grim and terrible emotions, Jokull took his leave of the others and all made their way to their rooms, tired from a long night's activities.

_(Blood calls to blood, and only more blood will satisfy it. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

*A Giant Problem*

The first day of Nightal, 1372 dawned cold and rainy, so the group was informed by Janatha as she brought in the breakfast tray. Brok-Tul had risen early and departed the Gatereach guest house to search the city for suitable smithy supplies. Aerikoth asked to see Jokull's notes and observed that the IOU in Rancel’s name likely placed the person at the Black Boot in River Gate. Jokull also passed Aerikoth an arcane scroll that he had recovered, for which Aerikoth thanked him. Veran expressed interest in finding a library in which to further research his prophecy, but no one could think of any in the city, besides the one at the Naturalist's Guild. Speaking of that guild, Rahnee and Aerikoth both commented that neither of them had obtained the rare spider venom they were searching for. They decided that day to visit the Naturalist's Guild first, then the Mercenaries Guild, and end their trip at the Black Boot, although Aerikoth cautioned that little useful would likely be found at their first destination. Jokull decided to dress himself in a set of black armor taken from one of his attackers the previous night. _(The Cormyrian seems to like to work all of the angles in a situation. This is not always a recipe for success. --R)_

Once at the Naturalist’s Guild building in Westlight Harbor, Veran was indeed disappointed at finding no texts on astrology; the guild clerk suggested trying one of the temples. Rahnee asked if any sage's libraries existed and was told that Mintassan the Sage had his home in South Gate, but that it had been magically warded and appeared abandoned. It was decided that visiting Mintassan's home would be a fruitless exercise._ (It seems that sages are not in high demand in a place like Westgate. --C)_

On the way to the Mercenaries Guild, Jokull detoured back to the sewer entrance where he had been ambushed the night before, but discovered that sewer rats had been at work and there was nothing left of the bodies larger than a finger. At the Guild, the clerk recognized them as belonging to "Helm's Shadows" and told them of the two contracts on offer.

The first was sponsored by the City itself, the clerk explaining that caravans had been attacked over the previous two days on Trader's Road heading towards Teziir. Apparently, a hill giant had moved into the area and decided the caravans were easy prey. Although loss of life had been low, the giant attacks had disrupted travel along the road. The contract would pay 200 gold to the company; in addition, they would get to keep whatever was found with the giant.

The second contract was sponsored by House Urdo, who wished to explore a small island that was a candidate for their use as a supply depot. The island had remained unvisited for a long time, and Urdo wanted to hire mercenaries to ensure there was nothing dangerous on it. This contract paid 600 gold to the company; however, they would not be allowed to take anything off of the island.  No time frame was specified for the Urdo contract, but the city’s contract against the giant had to be completed within 3 days.

The group privately discussed their options, Rahnee and Jokull arguing for taking the contract against the giant as the easiest and quickest, although Rahnee acknowledged this type of work was disliked by Aerikoth. Aerikoth, with his usual neutral expression, commented that he had agreed to accompany the group, even in such menial tasks; he thought it worthwhile to leave the option open of taking the second contract, at least.

Veran expressed no preference either way. Rahnee approached the clerk and informed her that they would take the first contract. The clerk made the appropriate notation and told them that proof of the contract's fulfillment had to be delivered by day 4 of Nightal. In addition, the clerk informed them that the giant had been spotted with a bestial companion in the Seven Lost Gods hills area, coming up from the south to attack caravans on the road.


----------



## Carlo-One

Departing the Mercenaries Guild, the companions walked out into an even colder day, with snow now falling from the heavens. After they had made their way to the Black Boot, Jokull approached the barkeep and asked after Rancel. The barkeep informed him that Rancel was a gnome and a regular at the tavern, asking Jokull not to rough him up too bad. In reply, Jokull tossed a couple coins as thanks and headed to the corner where Rancel was standing. Rancel, seeing Jokull approach in his new black armor, looked nervous and greeted him mistakenly as one of "Edvar's boys." Rancel promised that he would be able to pay what he owed in three days. 

Forced into taking a seat by an intimidating Jokull, Rancel acknowledged the scrap of paper in Jokull's possession as his IOU. After Jokull threatened him with a cut throat if he did not explain what was going on, Rancel decided that Jokull had not in fact been sent by Edvar and started yelling for help, eyeing Jokull's drawn blade. The barkeep and a number of thuggish patrons appeared, the barkeep explaining that no drawn weapons were allowed inside; in response to Jokull's intent to drag Rancel outside, he told Jokull kidnapping the patrons was not allowed either. Rahnee, jingling her gold pouch suggestively, stepped in to calm Jokull down and he put his sword away, but departed the tavern in anger. Rahnee and the others spent some time talking to Rancel, Aerikoth lingering in the tavern and then emerging a few minutes after Rahnee and Veran had joined Jokull outside. _(It seems that the gambit with the black armor worked well for Jokull and was a clever idea - at first. Rahnee and Aerikoth - surprisingly enough - seemed to have more patience with the situation. Although I wonder why the wizard would care, as he seems mostly unconcerned with his companions' doings. --C)_

That afternoon, Brok-Tul caught up with the others, who had returned to the Gatereach guest house. Discussing the contract, the companions reviewed what they knew of the giant's depredations and exchanged ideas for combating it and its presumed wolf companion. It was decided to set out after the giant the next morning, so as not to be hunting it in the dark. Aerikoth then took his leave, departing the guest house and leaving the others to their own devices. Veran departed the house as well, saying that he must seek out a storehouse of knowledge to make progress on interpreting his prophecy. _(Brother Veran is nothing if not persistent. This is not always a recipe for success. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

After awakening on the morning of the 2nd day of Nightal, Rahnee took some time to admire the dye job Brok-Tul had done on her leathers, deeming it quite stylish. Brok-Tul appreciated the compliment, but was skeptical of the new color’s value for sneak-work. As the group had risen earlier than usual, they made their way to the Gatereach common room for breakfast, rather than wait for Janatha. Jokull inquired if any messages had arrived, and was disappointed to hear a “no” from Jandrico.

After Janatha had brought their breakfast, including a new tea from Mulhorand, Jokull slapped his forehead and said that he needed to take care of something, grabbing an apple on his way out. After tasting the tea, Aerikoth commented that it was indeed genuinely from Mulhorand, acknowledging that he knew much of that sacred land, although he was not from there. _(This still begs the question of the wizard's origin. --R)_. Jokull returned at the end of breakfast and, after Rahnee had some tea leaves packed for her to take away, the group headed for Trader's Road. Jokull, of note, had switched to his purple armor for the expedition.

Once they had traveled some way west of the city, the group came upon a group of smashed wagons and broken rocks, with giant tracks all over the area. Brok-Tul and Jokull made their way to where they had previously met the treant, but could find no sign of him this time, and returned to the attack site. The party made plans for defense if necessary, then began slowly making their way through the hills in search of the giant. Rahnee took the lead, carefully searching for tracks and discovering a series of them that lead to the south, only to disappear on rocky ground. She continued carefully, exploring this new area, with Brok-Tul and Aerikoth in tow. Jokull, less patient, explored the other side of the area and discovered a cave entrance with giant tracks outside it, then informed his companions.

While the others waited a short distance from the cave mouth, Brok-Tul circled the rocky terrain, trying to find a back way into the cave. Failing to find an alternative entrance, the group then decided to try and lure the giant out of the cave and ambush it it in the open. Rahnee bravely volunteered to enter the cave and draw the giant's attention. She emerged a short time later, running from the giant's worg companion, with the giant himself close behind. With help from Aerikoth's summoned dire wolf, the worg was quickly finished off. The giant was also dispatched, although it managed to catch Aerikoth and Rahnee glancing blows with hurled boulders and got a pounding in on Jokull. Jokull severed the giant's head, wrapping it in a used cloak for delivery as proof of their accomplishment.

In the aftermath of the battle, Rahnee sipped from a potion bottle as she watched Brok-Tul pray to Helm first for a healing spell on Jokull, then on her. The group entered the cave and first carefully searched the giant's possessions for traps, finding none. Aerikoth's warning on entering the cave of possible additional enemies proved correct, as more worgs attacked the companions while they were occupied with the loot. The summoned dire wolf helped the party make quick work of the beasts, however. Among the sacks and barrels of looted caravan goods, they found a large supply of dyes, some foodstuffs, a magical cloak, and a selection of rings.

After they made their way back to the city, Rahnee halted the others outside of the Mercenaries Guild to discuss whether they should also take the other available offer, the House Urdo island exploration contract. Brok-Tul was reluctant to go out on the water, but was eventually convinced that the benefits would be worth it. Upon entering the guild house, Jokull placed the cloak-wrapped giant's head on the clerk's table with a loud thunk. The clerk enlisted one of the guards to help her carry it upstairs, then came back down to inform the group that Varen Malavhan was waiting to see them.

When they arrived in his office, he paid their fee with a smile and asked if they wanted to take on the Urdo contract as well. When Rahnee answered in the affirmative, Varen said they would therefore be expected at the Urdo docks in the Market district, midday of day 4 of Nightal. The contract terms were reviewed, Varen cautioning the party that the clause about not taking anything off the island would be rigorously enforced. The island, to which an Urdo ship would take them, was small and it exploring it was not expected to take more than a day and a night. It had been previously known as a pirate stopover and Varen said that Urdo was concerned that traps and other dangers might still be present.

The party thanked the clerk on the way out, stating that they had accepted the Urdo contract. Back at the guest house, Rahnee divided up the individual shares of the contract fee and associated loot. Aerikoth meanwhile had locked himself in his room, becoming engrossed in his magical studies.


----------



## Carlo-One

*The Vulture*

That evening, Aerikoth emerged from his room and went to the Gatereach for dinner, while the others remained in the guest house. Returning there, he indicated to Rahnee he would take his share of the rewards from the guild contract and then retire for the night, having exhausted himself with use of the magic arts during the earlier fights. While they were talking, a tall man dressed in fancy, dark clothing entered the guest house, asking in cultured tones to forgive the intrusion as he shut the door behind him. As Brok-Tul turned to see who the intruder was, his face drained of color once he saw the man, who introduced himself as the Vulture. Although Jokull bluntly told the man he was uninvited, the Vulture seemed unruffled, saying that he believed they had pressing business to discuss. The Vulture thanked Brok-Tul by name after receiving Brok-Tul's hesitant invitation to come in, drawing a somewhat surprised exclamation from Jokull, who resignedly accepted the uninvited guest's presence.

The unfailingly polite Vulture seated himself in the common room and directed his initial words to Brok-Tul, saying that he was surprised not to be expected. Brok-Tul countered by saying that their blood debt had already been paid, to which the Vulture replied that several Masks had also died. The Vulture's words made it clear that he had decided to pay a visit as a result of the party's encounter with the group of Night Masks outside Klendt's hideout.

During the subsequent verbal cut-and-thrust between the Vulture, Brok-Tul and Rahnee, the Vulture stated that he wished to know the party's relationship with the Night Masks they had killed and with Klendt. In a cool gesture, Rahnee drew and then gave one of the Night Mask swords to the Vulture, who smiled and thanked her for returning it. Rahnee explained that they had been in the area on a contract with the Mercenaries Guild, pursuing Klendt, and had been forced to defend themselves after being attacked by the Masks.

Brok-Tul then turned to Aerikoth, saying that Aerikoth "spoke the Vulture's language" and could help clear things up for the group. Aerikoth dryly replied that he thought the Vulture had spoken quite plainly about the situation. The Vulture seemed pleased to hear Aerikoth's words and agreed to answer a question from Aerikoth about the Masks' interest. The Vulture said that their association with Klendt was unfortunate and accidental. The Vulture explained that the three Masks the party encountered had apparently struck an unsanctioned deal with Klendt, who had murdered his fellow mercenaries and escaped with the wealth of their merchant employer. Apparently the three were on their way to collect from Klendt, who likely would not have survived the night in any event. The Vulture said one might even consider that the party had done the Night Mask organization a favor by eliminating these rogue elements.

Aerikoth told him that the others' reactions to the Vulture’s presence had been influenced by their emotional response to Marik's death, an opinion Brok-Tul swiftly reinforced. The Vulture was unmoved by Brok-Tul's words about Marik, instead raising the issue of the missing merchant's wealth that Klendt was supposed to have stashed. When it was clear no answer was forthcoming, the Vulture took his leave, but not before offering the group a business opportunity: should they wish to engage in business with the Masks, they were to leave word with the fence at the Blind Eye, outside West Gate. _(The Vulture shows himself to be a cool, calculating, risk-taker. Given his role in the Night Masks, this is not a surprise. Although perhaps there was little true danger of the party going to the Watch with this information. --R)_

After the Vulture's departure, Brok-Tul explained that the Night Mask representative was a master assassin, sent in by the Masks whenever business needed to be "made right." Often his visits ended with the people in question being staked out or strung up. On that note, Aerikoth declared he was retiring for the evening and bid the others a good night.

All of the companions went to sleep with troubled minds and experienced remarkable dreams, waking in the morning with memories of them fresh in their minds. Aerikoth took his breakfast at the Gatereach, having risen earlier, while Janatha brought a meal tray for the others at the guest house. Brok-Tul told her that they would be taking meals in the Gatereach common room from then on, mentioning that a strange, dangerous-sounding man had visited them the night before. Brok-Tul walked Janatha back to the Gatereach and encountered Aerikoth finishing his meal. The two discussed the possibility of informing the Watch of the Vulture's visit, which Aerikoth believed was a poor idea; it was agreed not to inform the Watch, at least for the time being. Brok-Tul returned to the guest house, while Aerikoth departed for the city. In preparation for their impending sea voyage, the adventurers pursued their own agendas for the rest of the day.

_(An eye-opening account of Night Mask affairs and the party's first introduction to the organization in Westgate. It makes me wonder, though, how the Vulture knew of their presence at the Gatereach guest house. --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

*The “Mermaid’s Lance”*

By late morning of Nightal 4, everyone had assembled in the main guest house room to depart. Veran's return was welcomed, although he was less than scrutable regarding the success of his researches. Jokull excused himself, saying that he had some messages to deliver before meeting the others at the Urdo docks, from where they would set sail to explore the island under the Mercenaries Guild contract. The rest of his companions left the guest house shortly thereafter, heading for the Market district.

At the docks, the Urdo guards informed them that the ship would be ready to depart shortly; they would be let on board, as soon as all of the adventurers hired by House Urdo were present. While the guard was explaining the situation, an elf walked up to the docks and was recognized by the guard, just as Jokull was arriving. The newcomer, *Velduin Leafwalker*, introduced himself as a recent arrival in Westgate and new member of the Naturalists Guild. Apparently House Urdo had seen fit to hire him as an expert for the expedition to the island, since "Helm's Shadows" had no one in their company with significant wilderness lore. Velduin commented that this was his first task as a Naturalists Guild member.

The Urdo guard instructed the group to board the ship, since the captain was ready to depart. One of the sailors graciously assisted Rahnee across the boarding plank, the others boarding without incident except for Brok-Tul. The large half-orc needed a few moments to get up his determination to cross over, quickly moving to the center of the ship once aboard and as far away from the water as possible. The captain, after welcoming the group to the Urdo ship "Mermaid's Lance," shouted orders to his crew to raise sail and cast off the mooring lines, explaining to the group that he wanted to depart the harbor soon to avoid getting in the way of the larger merchant ship traffic.

Once the ship had cleared the harbor and turned its prow northeasterly, heading into the Dragonmere, Captain Kelteel invited the group belowdecks and made proper introductions, sharing out some "grog" for those who wanted something stiff to begin their journey. The captain explained that the voyage would take around four hours, the gods willing, and explained the rules of the ship. These, it seems, boiled down to obeying the captain's commands at all times.

He told the group that the "Mermaid's Lance" was a small, fast ship and should be able to outrun any pirates spotted, but he hoped to avoid any contact with other ships. In the event the ship was attacked, the adventurers were expected to help repel boarders, and could use the crew's weaponry stored on the top deck (heavy crossbows and halberds) if needed. After arriving at the island, it was expected that the party would have several hours of daylight remaining for their initial exploration. The ship would anchor at the island overnight, then head back for Westgate in the early afternoon the following day. The captain reminded the party of the rules of the contract: no one was to remove anything from the island - except for Velduin, who was allowed to take wildlife samples - and all of them were subject to search before and after landing.


----------



## Carlo-One

Not unexpectedly, the captain received several inquiries from the adventurers after he had finished his introduction. Responding to Velduin, Captain Kelteel said he had been to the island only once before, to chart its location. Kelteel explained that the place was known to be an old pirate stopover, but lay off normal sea lanes and was not on present-day maps. It was not a large island, but could hold hidden treasures, traps, and "Oghma knows what else" as the captain put it. In response to a question from Rahnee, Kelteel confirmed that House Urdo had recently rediscovered and claimed the island for its own, as no one else knew the way to it.

After answering the group's questions, he excused himself to go abovedecks, saying that they were welcome to come up if they desired, but should stay out of the crew's way. The companions fell to discussing their voyage and what might be found on the island. Velduin could offer no additional insights on what might be present there, but did mention that the Naturalists Guild was seeking the rare Bloodback Spider, which Rahnee confessed with a laugh she was seeking as well, for her wizardly brother's use in spell components. _(Coincidence? Nay, I would bet a fair sum - were I still a gambling man - that the guild is now interested in the creature because of the Roaringhorns. --R)_. Jokull, looking exhausted, told the others he needed some rest and lay down in a corner, rapidly falling asleep as the ship rocked gently on the waves. Aerikoth, meanwhile, announced that he would be on the upper deck if needed, and climbed up the ship's ladder.

About two hours later, Captain Kelteel called everyone belowdecks for a meeting, since the ship was due to make landfall soon. Kelteel reminded them that they had agreed in the contract not to take anything off the island during their explorations, with the exception granted to Velduin, who would be allowed to remove wildlife samples. The captain explained that they would not be submitted to any embarrassing pat-downs, unless something untoward occurred. Instead, each adventurer would privately tell the captain what they had in their possessions, which would be recorded. Upon return to Westgate, a cleric hired by House Urdo would then "truth-tell" them all to see if what they were carrying matched their previously declared possessions. _(A clever way of approaching the problem, as the adventurers could have many ways of physically hiding items on their persons. I must remember this, if I find myself in a similar situation. --C)_

Rahnee volunteered to go first, the others moving up to the top deck to wait. After some time, Rahnee came up and Aerikoth volunteered to be next, with Jokull, Brok-Tul, Veran, and Velduin each taking their turn. Once the inventories were through, the captain returned to the top deck and informed everyone that they were about ten minutes from making landfall. After giving some orders to the crew, he asked the party to go belowdecks and wait there, since the approach to the island was tricky and the crew needed the deck clear.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Urdo Island*

After a short while, the group felt the ship turn hard to starboard, then heard the splash of an anchor hitting the water. Captain Kelteel descended the ladder to the hold and informed them they had reached the island, and that he and the crew would remain with the ship. If the party ran into trouble, the crew would back them up at the anchorage site, but under no circumstances would they go further inland. _(The insistence of the Urdo captain on this matter, consistent with what the party had been originally told about the contract terms, makes me wonder what had happened previously with the island. What was House Urdo afraid of finding there? --C)_. The captain described to the group what was known about the island: the inlet the ship was in was the only good place to anchor; a large, old wreck was nearby; and cliffs were on the south side of the island, with forest appearing to occupy much of the rest. The party was advised to wade across the shallows from the ship onto the island, when they were ready. Kelteel said that while the adventurers were exploring, the crew would be refitting the ship for the journey home, with their departure planned for the following afternoon.

The adventurers thanked the captain and went above decks, splashing ashore from the eastern side of the ship. From the position of the sun, they could tell it was mid-to-late afternoon. The first thing to catch their eye was what was left of the old shipwreck, which on closer examination by several party members appeared both waterlogged and scorched. The hull of the wreck could be seen below the water. Rahnee, shielding her eyes against the sun, queried if the others thought they could see ruins on the bluffs to the east of the ship, but it was too far to tell.

Brok-Tul moved inland a short distance to examine what appeared to be an old well and was surprised when a mass of sharp vines on the ground slashed up at him, drawing blood and wrapping around his legs. Jokull ran over to assist and was similarly entangled, although he cut a vine to pieces in the process. Once everyone else joined the fight, the vines were soon killed, although Brok-Tul and Jokull had several painful wounds to show for their troubles. Brok-Tul tested the well by yelling down its shaft and thought that there was still water in it, albeit deep down.

Deciding that the best course of action was a methodical search, the party headed to the western shore of the island, north of the ship, and began circling the island's perimeter, moving clockwise. Velduin stopped several times to examine some plants, and the party exchanged speculation about the uses House Urdo might have for the island, but they saw little of interest until they reached the southern bluffs. Reasoning that the interior of the island could be seen from higher elevation, and the bluffs themselves should be explored, the party agreed to attempt the climb. Rahnee, boosted by Brok-Tul, scrambled up a cliffside to a small plateau, carrying a rope with her. After she tied the rope around an overhanging tree, the others were able to ascend with little difficulty - except for Brok-Tul, who fell heavily on his first attempt. After his pack was hauled up separately, he made the climb successfully on the second try.

Nearby, the party found a small mound with an unusual arrangement of six unmarked stones over it. Aerikoth hypothesized that the arrangement was either a marker for the spot, or a burial site for someone smaller than human-sized, which was also suggested by Velduin. Rahnee wondered aloud if the sought-after Bloodback spiders would make a nest like that. _(Ah, the wishful thinking of youth. --R)_. Meanwhile, Brok-Tul cast a detect magic spell, and received faint indications of something magical under the mound. Veran reminded the others that if something were buried, it had been buried for reason, and that in any case they were not allowed to take anything off the island. Aerikoth suggested that, given the previous inhabitants of the isle were pirates, it might be their rudimentary buried treasure, although he could be mistaken. Jokull asked if anyone had a shovel, and although no one did, he commented that they should try to find out what was under the mound; however, he took Rahnee's point that it was not going anywhere.


----------



## Carlo-One

Abandoning the strange mound for the moment, the group moved to the east along the top of the bluff and entered a cul-de-sac, discovering a cave entrance. Velduin's elven ears detected what he thought was a rumbling from the cave, although he wasn't sure of it. Brok-Tul, leaning into the cave entrance to hear better, commented that it sounded like his idiot father snoring. Readying themselves, the party carefully entered the cave, which smelled sulfurous. Jokull took the lead, wrinkling his nose against the smell, and told the others that the sound was getting louder the further in they went. Grunting in frustration, Jokull took another few steps, then turned and yelled at the others to RUN! Immediately obeying Jokull's command, the party headed for the exit, as a large red, scaly head loomed out of the cave's darkness toward them. Brok-Tul magically summoned an angry badger in the hopes of creating a distraction, but Jokull, Brok-Tul and Velduin froze in their tracks, paralyzed by a wave of fear before they could escape from the young adult dragon's reach. Its tread shook the cavern as it approached them, then it opened its mouth and said in Common, "Wait! Don't leave just yet! Are you weregnomes too?" _(What the ...? --C)_

Stupefied by the dragon's question, Brok-Tul and Velduin struggled to provide an answer, while the dragon blithely squished Brok-Tul's summoned badger under a claw. After a short pause, Rahnee, Aerikoth, and Veran cautiously entered the cave, to see what had happened to their comrades. While looking at the dragon in amazement, they also were asked if they were weregnomes. The party denied this _(thus breaking the rule that if you are asked if you are a weregnome, you say yes. --R)_ and Brok-Tul, Jokull, Velduin, Veran, and Rahnee introduced themselves. The dragon poked his snout toward Aerikoth, declaring that he smelled different than the others. _(A telling indication that the wizard is, in fact, different from the others. Yet they seem to ignore this, just as they do his other unexplained activities. --R)_

When Brok-Tul explained that he followed Helm, the god of guardians, the dragon - whose name was Gonzo - declared that his weregnome father had taught him about the gods, and that in addition to being lord of the island, Gonzo worshiped and was a champion of Garl Glittergold, lord of weregnomes. This pronouncement managed to flummox even Veran and left Rahnee gasping for words. Aerikoth took the opportunity to address the dragon in a reptilian-sounding language, which Gonzo exclaimed he recognized as what his mama had spoken. The dragon, however, shamefacedly confessed in Common that he could not speak his mama's language well, it being so long since he had seen her. In response to another phrase in the strange language from Aerikoth, Gonzo cocked his head and asked him to speak in Common, which Aerikoth acknowledged.

In response to questions from Aerikoth, Gonzo said that his mama and father had brought him to the island as a wyrmling, maybe fifty years ago. Nobody else had come to the island since she died, but his weregnome father lived with him for a long time before he died. Brok-Tul asked if the group of stones on the bluff was their memorial; Gonzo confirmed that it was his father's burial mound. Aerikoth queried Gonzo how he had lost his parents, deferentially indicating that the party had not previously been aware of Gonzo as the island's ruler. Gonzo, sniffing and with a sad expression on his face, said that he didn't remember much himself. His father had told him that evil men had killed mama, but she had burned them all up, saving Gonzo; her resting place was in the forest.

Brok-Tul then asked if he could talk to Gumble, a gnome acquaintance, to see if he knew about these weregnomes Gonzo had mentioned. Gonzo was indifferent, saying that he already knew all about weregnomes, but in an excited tone asked the party if they wanted to see his treasure. Brok-Tul, after a moment's pause, agreed, and Gonzo led the group to the back of the cave, where a few small bags and an old chest lay against the wall. Gonzo preened while the party looked it over, saying that his father had said it was important to have a hoard. Brok-Tul and Veran made appropriately appreciative noises, Brok-Tul saying he had only heard of such things in bards' tales. _(The half-orc shows some sensibility, for once. Never tell a dragon their hoard is not up to snuff. --R)_. Gonzo opened the chest with a claw and, showing his generosity as lord of the island, allowed the party to remove an old, tattered logbook. Jokull and Aerikoth agreed to remain with the attention-starved dragon, while the others left the cave to explore the remaining part of the island while daylight still remained.


----------



## Carlo-One

Later, back at the ship and after making themselves as comfortable as possible, the group quickly dropped off to a dream-filled sleep. In the morning, some compared notes on their dreams, while others went up on deck to see what the new day looked like. One of the sailors had a kettle going over a firepit, heating up some beans to go with hardtack for breakfast. The scent of the food cooking drew everyone outside, with the exception of Aerikoth. The fine day, coupled with breaking their fast, served to heighten the group's spirits.

Aerikoth eventually emerged, petting and feeding his large raven familiar, Zeluth, who then flew back up to the top of the rigging. Those who needed to readied their equipment, and the group set off towards the center of the island. In the clearing surrounding the old dragon bones, the group carefully went over the large dirt mound nearby, which appeared to be covering a buried underground entrance; however, too much dirt and rock was in the way for any of them to clear it out. Brok-tul commented on the rusty blades found by three skeletons, which were laid out on the edge of the mound facing the dragon bones. Velduin wondered if Gonzo could be convinced to dig out the entrance; Brok-Tul commented that Gonzo would probably be spotted from the ship.

At Rahnee's suggestion, the group returned to the well, to better examine its shaft with the sun high in the sky. A pebble and a lit branch were sent down the well, which was thereby determined to be deep and still have water at the bottom. Aerikoth, bored with the well, indicated he was going to go speak with the dragon, and the group decided to accompany him. Using the rope they had left tied to a tree at the top of the cliff plateau, they carefully ascended, although Brok-Tul pulled a little too hard going up the embankment and again ended up sprawled on the ground.

The party cautiously re-entered the cave. Gonzo welcomed them back and thanked Aerikoth and Jokull for entertaining him the previous day. After the party offered some polite greetings, Brok-Tul told Gonzo that he had bad news, that the people who had hired them were interested in the island and might bring an army and wizards to kill Gonzo and take his hoard. _(Not incorrect, perhaps, but certainly not wise to mention at this time. --C)_. Gonzo roared in anger at the thought of his rule of the island being challenged. Brok-Tul, trying not to flinch, asked Gonzo if he could leave the island, avoiding the confrontation, and come with them secretly, following the ship from a distance. Gonzo said that his father had warned him not to fly too far from the island, or he would get tired and fall into the sea. Brok-Tul then asked him if he could look like a person. Gonzo shook his said, saying that he could not assume another form, the weregnome curse having died out with his father, and the dragon not knowing such magic otherwise.

Aerikoth vehemently objected to the idea of Gonzo being taken back to Westgate, calling it foolhardy. He and Velduin attempted to explain the threat of discovery to the dragon, who made the point that if no one returned from the island, then he could not be discovered. _(It seems that even an orphaned and somewhat batty dragon was smart enough to figure out the obvious solution, to the party's detriment. --R)_. Both Brok-Tul and Aerikoth quickly averred that another ship would follow to see what had happened, regardless. Gonzo, sniffing once again, turned to Aerikoth for advice, saying that since Aerikoth "had some of the blood" he should be able to understand. Aerikoth explained that although Gonzo was lord of the island, his presence should not be revealed, lest it cause a future confrontation. Gonzo was unhappy about the idea of more "bad men" coming to the island and vowed not to let anyone take his magnificent hoard.


----------



## Carlo-One

Brok-Tul, as a friendly gesture, offered to bless the island in the name of Helm. Gonzo however disliked the idea, asserting that since he guarded the island as champion of Garl Glittergold, no other gods were needed. _(The dragon takes seriously his role as upholder of the gnomish pantheon, it seems. Commendable. --C)_. Brok-Tul persisted in his effort to convince Gonzo of the blessing's usefulness, only desisting when Gonzo put a massive claw down on the floor in anger. Rahnee, seeking to distract the dragon's attention, asked about the dirt mound by the dragon bones. Gonzo explained that he had not disturbed the area where his mama's bones lay, his father having cautioned him not to, so he had no idea what was under the mound. Rahnee then asked what shape his father had assumed when not a gnome. Gonzo said that his father of course was a dragon like Gonzo, only the curse had made him assume gnome shape. As his father grew older, he could no longer fight it as well and was nearly always a gnome, Gonzo explained.

Aerikoth asked Velduin if the Naturalists Guild could declare the island a sanctuary and a risk to travelers, thereby halting any development by House Urdo. Aerikoth said he doubted that the word of the party alone would be sufficient to keep Urdo from the island, but it might work if others intervened as well. Velduin was unsure of the possibility of success of convincing the guild, but was willing to try. Aerikoth, with Rahnee's qualified support, queried if all were in agreement to block House Urdo from developing the island.

Aerikoth's attention was then distracted as Brok-Tul, who had muttered something about the "real hoard" earlier, started explaining to Gonzo that, based on the ship's logbook they had read, "they" had tried to fool the dragon and hide the rest of the hoard. White smoke began issuing from Gonzo's nostrils as he asked how he could be fooled. Brok-Tul, ignoring Aerikoth's hissing entreaty to shut up, said that although he wasn't there, he thought wizards had hidden the hoard in the burial mound, and that they should go out to it.

Growing increasingly suspicious and angry, Gonzo accused Brok-Tul of disrespect, saying that maybe he was like the other evil men that mama had burnt up. Rahnee was able to calm Gonzo down by pointing out the misunderstanding regarding the dirt mound in the forest and the burial mound of Gonzo's father. Gonzo meanwhile was also listening to entreaties from Aerikoth spoken in a tongue foreign to the other party members. _(Another hidden ability by the mage is revealed. --R)_. Gonzo told Aerikoth that he understood, but sullenly asked the party to return later, to give him time to think and check on his hoard. The adventurers beat a rapid retreat from the cave, to the sound of clinking gold in the back.

A safe distance from the cave, the group debated their best course of action. Brok-Tul pointed out the obvious conclusion from the information available: that Gonzo had been charmed by a gnomish illusionist mentioned in the old logbook and was raised by the gnome on the island until the wizard's death. But, as Rahnee countered, that knowledge did not lead to an obvious solution of what to do with either Gonzo or House Urdo.


----------



## Carlo-One

Brok-Tul and Veran returned to the ship, partly to get Brok-Tul out of the now-grumpy dragon's way, while the others made another sweep of the island and debated their next course of action. The group reunited shortly after midday and indicated to Captin Kelteel that they were ready to depart, having fully explored the island. Once below decks, the party heard the captain shouting the necessary orders, telling the crew that they needed to beat the rough weather coming in.

After the ship had steadied on its course for Westgate, the captain came down to give a status report. He put their chances at even for outrunning the weather and asked the adventurers to stay below, unless told otherwise, as rain had started up and the deck was slick. Velduin asked how long the return voyage would take and was told three hours, give or take. The captain returned abovedecks, leaving Brok-Tul and Jokull looking a little green as the ship rolled up and down over the waves.

Rahnee mentioned that after they returned to Westgate, she expected to receive the results of a title search done on an old temple that she, Brok-Tul, and Jokull, had discovered in the city. Rahnee explained to Aerikoth that they had investigated a burned-out building, discovering a pathway from its basement that led to a cave with huge, foul-smelling beetles. Further in, they had discovered an altar that had shown recent signs of use. In response to a query from Aerikoth, Brok-Tul indicated that symbols to the dead god Leira, Lady of Mists and Illusions, had been on the altar. A woman had come upon them while they were in the altar room, but immediately fled up a tunnel, which collapsed behind them after they pursued her up it onto the streets of Westgate. Brok-Tul and Rahnee thought that the place might be suitable for setting up a shrine to Helm, and perhaps a forge in the basement. _(Evidently, the active shrine of a dead god run by a secretive preistess is an excellent place to set up shop. --R)_

Jokull crawled into a corner, not at all impressed by the exhilaration of the power of nature, as Rahnee put it, and rolling thunderclaps were soon heard, along with a hard rainfall and wind gusts. Drops of water also began falling down from the upper deck hatch. Velduin initially expressed some desire to go above and experience the storm, perhaps tying himself to the mast to avoid falling overboard, although deciding in the end to remain with the others. Some light banter was exchanged on the prospect of taking over Castle Cormaeril, suspected home of the Fire Knives; Rahnee said she would have to introduce Velduin to the place. She also needled Aerikoth about the possibility of having a wizard tower there, commenting that her brother in Waterdeep had a corner tower of the family castle.

With thunder echoing in the distance, Captain Kelteel descended the deck ladder and requested Aerikoth come up and bring his raven. Aerikoth complied, then returned to the hold several minutes later, as the captain shouted to his crew to put on full sail. Aerikoth informed the others that the "Lord of the Isle" - Gonzo - was about to overtake the ship. Brok-Tul responded enthusiastically to the declaration, getting up quickly (albeit wobbly) and ascending to the upper deck, with Veran and Jokull close behind. The captain yelled at them to get below and prepare to fight, if need be. Brok-Tul made a confident assertion that the dragon was unlikely to fight, which the captain met with an incredulous look and reiterated his orders to clear the deck while they tried to outrun the dragon.


----------



## Carlo-One

Returning to the hold, Brok-Tul expressed his delight at the prospect of Gonzo accompanying them back to Westgate, while the others were less optimistic about the situation. Rahnee suggested that Aerikoth try and talk to the dragon once it overtook them, a course of action which Aerikoth indicated he had already raised with Captain Kelteel. The wizard, however, had let the captain remain ignorant of the fact that the party had previously encountered the dragon. Aerikoth agreed to go on deck and await the dragon's arrival.

Aerikoth came down the ladder a few minutes later, reporting that the dragon, who appeared tired but determined, had nearly overtaken the ship and the captain had requested everyone on deck, expecting the adventurers to fight if needed. On the windswept and rainy deck, the captain continued barking orders to his sailors as the party emerged from the hatch, the red dragon now visibly trailing behind the ship. Velduin and Brok-Tul told the captain that they should try and parley before fighting, a point with which the captain agreed, although he believed it unlikely to succeed and asked that they break out their weapons.

The sailor on aft watch called out that the dragon seemed to be struggling and was no longer gaining on the ship. Brok-Tul asked Captain Kelteel to slow down, so that the dragon wouldn't drown. This earned him a curt reprimand from the captain, who shook his head as if Brok-Tul was insane. The sailor cried out that the dragon was surging toward the ship, then a moment later screamed that the dragon was opening his mouth and breathing. A line of fire lanced from the still-distant dragon, the end of it impacting the ship and burning the sailor, who fell to the deck. Pointing his now-burning sleeve aft, the captain yelled that the dragon had fallen back and was retreating, then he helped douse the flames on himself and the ship deck.

Brok-Tul prayed to Helm to heal the wounded sailor, who after several tries was well enough to stagger to his feet and man his position. Captain Kelteel called out for the adventurers to get belowdecks while they sailed out the remainder of the storm, quietly thanking Brok-Tul before the half-orc went below for aiding the sailor. The captain also mentioned there had been relatively little damage to the ship from the dragon's breath, the storm having soaked the wood thoroughly. Before descending the ladder, Aerikoth pointed out to the captain that a dragon in the area would not bode well for House Urdo's plan to develop the island, something which the captain said he was sure to include in his own report.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the group talked about the encounter with Gonzo and speculated on many things related to dragons, the weather cleared and the ship no longer rolled to the sound of thunder. Captain Kelteel came down and let them know that the ship would be in port within the hour. This was welcome news for the adventurers, who took advantage of the calmer seas to rest. The captain awakened them once the ship was a few minutes outside of Westgate, inviting everyone on deck. One of the sailors pointed out the Westlight, as the glowing harbor tower was now in view. After pausing for a short while to let some larger merchantmen clear the port entrance, the captain ordered the "Mermaid's Lance" toward harbor.

At the Urdo docks, a cleric of Gond was waiting for the group, along with additional Urdo guards, in order to "truth-tell" them. All successfully passed the question, which addressed whether they had not previously declared anything they were carrying to Captian Kelteel, and exited the dock area onto the cobblestone streets of the Market. Velduin, who was invited to join the others at the Gatereach, departed to make his report to the Naturalists Guild. Rahnee then declared she had some family business to attend to and strode off, leaving the others to make their report at the Mercenaries Guild.

After being escorted upstairs to Varen Malavhan's office, Aerikoth took the lead in describing their exploration of the island. Aerikoth described the signs of previous habitation, including the shipwreck and the well, and the bones of a large creature in the center of the isle. Aerikoth commented that the island had appeared suitable for use by House Urdo, until their ship was attacked by a red dragon on the return voyage; apparently the dragon used the island's area as a hunting ground. _(The wizard did not technically lie in describing events in this manner, yet managed to avoid all issue of their own interactions with Gonzo. Clever. --C)_. Varen expressed his astonishment at the tale, also complimenting the Urdo captain on his ability to outsail the pursuing dragon during the storm. He told the group he would recommend acceptance of the report by Urdo and would send word to the Gatereach when payment was received for the contract. As an aside, Varen recommended that the group bring someone on board with wilderness lore, to be more competitive for future contracts. Brok-Tul mentioned that Velduin would probably be joining them, an invitation having been made to him. Their report completed, the four returned to the Gatereach, late afternoon of Nightal 5.

The next morning, Aerikoth made his way over to the Gatereach for breakfast and was joined later by the others. Velduin found his way there from the Naturalists Guild and over their meal said that he would gratefully accept an offer from Rahnee to lodge at the guest house, which was comfortably outside the city; Jandrico indicated he would have an additional key made for him. Janatha, who served their food as usual, mentioned she was studying accounting for the inn, under the tutelage of Jandrico. Blushing at expressions of approval from the group, she retired to examine a ledger, while Jandrico also turned his attention to the inn’s accounts. _(Janatha's education by Jandrico Swift is indeed commendable, and rather out of the ordinary, as shall be seen later. --R)_

Rahnee was informed all had gone well with the report to the Mercenaries Guild, although Brok-Tul speculated that the Gondsman at the dock was a fake, since he apparently had not detected a wood carving Jokull had carried off the island. Velduin said he had filed a written report with the Naturalists Guild about the island, but had not yet heard any reaction to it. Aerikoth departed, after assuring Rahnee that he would be back for dinner, should the others wish to make plans in common. Rahnee commented that she would be doing her washing and oiling her leathers that day, so had no other plans. After some pointed words about Waterdhavian nobles accepting recent acquaintances into their homes, Aerikoth departed, and the companions went about their business for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Of Elections and Red Wizards*

Rahnee, Aerikoth and Jokull breakfasted together the morning of Nightal 7, receiving a message during the meal that their fee from House Urdo was ready at the Mercenaries Guild. On the way to the Guild house, Jokull took a short detour and Rahnee overheard commoners talking about a Waterdeep noblewoman being found in a compromising position with a half-orc at the Lord's Water. _(This seems to have been targeted at Rahnee, but who would seek to do such a thing? Unless there was another Waterdhavian noblewoman having an affair with a half-orc in Westgate. --R)._ At the Guild, Varen Malavhan presented them with the fee payment and asked if they would be interested in taking on election-related jobs. Varen explained that the candidates for Croamarkh, the titular leader of the city, would be announced on Hammer 2; the actual election was scheduled to occur in a little over two months, on Alturiak 15. Given the rough way politics normally played out in Westgate, Varen expected requests for experienced and "diplomatic" mercenary escorts to rise. Varen, noting that he considered the group to be neutral and not allied with any House, thought they would be ideal. Rahnee said that they would certainly be willing to listen to what was on offer.

After leaving the Guild, the three adventurers made their way to the Tower in Market District. There, Rahnee obtained from a city clerk the results of her title search on the burnt-out former temple of Leira, also known as the "Hidden House." Rahnee was told that the title for the property had reverted to the city, following the disappearance of Halautha Immerstar, High Mistmistress of Leira, and the destruction of Leira's clergy during the Time of Troubles. The deed would be available from the clerk for 1,000 gold, should Rahnee wish to purchase the property. Rahnee and Jokull took Aerikoth to the site of the Hidden House, which he had not seen before. The mage was less than impressed by the condition of the place and the others' plans to make it a shrine to Helm. Returning to the Gatereach guest house, the Urdo contract fee was divided up amongst the company, Veran and Brok-Tul appreciating the extra gold. Meanwhile Velduin apparently had traveled into the countryside, to attend to his druidic needs.

In the early afternoon, a boy messenger knocked on the door of the guest house and said he had a message from Gondeth for the adventurers with the mage "Aericough." Once invited inside, the boy introduced himself as Tabor and seemed impressed at being inside a real adventurers' headquarters. Once Aerikoth arrived and confirmed that the message was for their group, Tabor crinkled his face up in a serious expression and quoted Gondeth's message, which asked them to come by the mage's shop to discuss something related to an earlier conversation with Aerikoth. Pleased with himself, the boy gladly accepted a few silver and copper coins from Rahnee and Brok-Tul. He then asked if they had a message in return for Gondeth. Rahnee said that Tabor could tell him that they would visit him soon. The boy departed cheerfully and the adventurers made ready to depart for Gondeth's.

After marching through the cold and snowy streets of Westgate, the group arrived at Gondeth's Mageries. The old wizard expressed his surprise they had come so quickly, but was nevertheless glad to see them. Moving to a private corner of the shop, Gondeth gathered the adventurers around him and said he had a business proposition. Turning his attention to Aerikoth, he asked if anything further had been discovered about the Thayans since their last conversation, receiving an answer in the negative.

To the rest of the group, Gondeth explained that in the pages of their former companion Jamorin's notebook was a reference to a Thayan wizard named Orthalar. He had intended to work with Jamorin on a phylactery spell – one designed to assist a mage seeking lichdom, a prospect which drew an disgusted oath from Veran. _(May all such seekers be purged from Toril! --C)_. Gondeth had continued to pursue the possibility that an ancient lich had its domain near Westgate, as Orthalar and Jamorin were clearly seeking one, perhaps even the legendary tomb of the first Netherese lich. However, Gondeth had found no further information, and was now more concerned about Thayan activity in Westgate. Gondeth explained that the Red Wizards had found a cold reception in Westgate, although many conducted trade with Thay and Thayan ships sometimes graced the city harbors. Gondeth said that he had heard rumblings of a Red Wizard establishing himself in Westgate, seeking to influence the coming elections and put a Croamarkh in power who would grant them their desired enclave and trading privileges. Gondeth, unfortunately, had no idea which House they would back, or who the preferred Thayan candidate would be.

Brok-Tul, with a glance at Rahnee, offered his guess that House Cormaeril was the likeliest. Gondeth found that a logical possibility, since the exiled Cormyrians could well be seeking magical support in order to retake their ancestral lands. Gondeth continued by stating that, since Aerikoth had previously shared with Gondeth his concern over the Thayans, and as the group had no ties to the noble houses, Gondeth proposed working together to identify which house was working with the Red Wizards. Gondeth commented that he could not offer the group untold wealth, but could share useful magic with each of them. _(It appears that the party's affiliation with House Thalavar has been successfully concealed from both the Mercenaries Guild and Gondeth. But for how long? --C)_

The group discussed what they knew of the Thayans, Rahnee mentioning their foothold in Waterdeep. At the end, they agreed to give Gondeth an answer the following day, once they had talked about the matter amongst themselves. Gondeth said that if they agreed to help, he would gather notes on what he knew and share it with them in a few days' time. The group pursued separate errands before reuniting at the guest house to discuss the Thayan problem and Gondeth's offer.


----------



## Carlo-One

After a satisfying meal at the Gatereach, the companions were still deep in debate regarding their plans when they heard a rapping at the door. Rahnee answered it and let in Jamal, who thanked her for being able to come in out of the rain, brushing some from her hair. After making her greetings to the group, Jamal was introduced to Veran and wryly commented on his "cheery" demeanor. Jokull, whom Jamal called her "handsome knight," took and kissed her proffered hand while she whispered something to him. As they all took seats in the common area, Jokull commented that he was sorry he had not seen Jamal's latest performance, which word on the street said was "scandalous." Jamal clapped her hands merrily and expressed her happiness that the performance, about the Bleths and their castle perpetually under construction, was a hit. Rahnee commented that it sounded at least as entertaining as a song she had heard on the street about the "noble lady Ronny" and her half-orc lover. Jamal mentioned, to the sound of Brok-Tul's grumbling and knuckles cracking, that she had heard it as well, but did not take street rumors for the full truth. _(I too am puzzled by the sudden appearance of the bawdy ballad. Who would take notice of their relationship and activities and go to the trouble of coming up with this song? Perhaps the Westgate bards were lacking other material in 1372 DR? But I doubt it.--C)_

When asked by Rahnee the reason for her visit, Jamal smiled and said that she had wanted to see how the "merry band" had been doing, since she had heard about their adventures involving giant-slaying and escaping from a dragon. Brok-Tul raised his speculation about false Gondites, based on the truth-telling incident at the Urdo dock, which Jamal archly compared to Brok-Tul's previous tales of secret assassins following him. Jamal quieted and turned serious, however, when Brok-Tul mentioned the recent visit by "The Vulture." Jamal considered the group fortunate to have escaped with their skins, commenting that the Vulture must have felt that he profited somehow from keeping them alive. Jamal asked if the group would be in town for the elections, which Rahnee answered in the affirmative, mentioning that the Mercenaries Guild had already asked them about elections-related contracts.

Brok-Tul inquired about news of the Houses and their election plans, specifically House Cormaeril. Jamal said that Cormaeril seemed to be keeping a low profile, provoking some knowing comments from the group. Jamal thought that House Urdo would firmly back a candidate of their own, but she didn't believe that Cormaeril or Bleth could put forward a strong candidate, given their relative newness to Westgate; meanwhile, Lady Thistle was too young to be House Thalavar's candidate. Brok-Tul raised the possibility of outside backing for Cormaeril or Bleth, alluding indirectly to Thayan involvement. Jamal indicated she would be interested in knowing if any outside players were involved, while growing increasingly puzzled at Veran's opaque commentary on the situation. Aerikoth dryly complimented Jamal on her ability to get others to talk. Jamal offhandedly commented that she would not ask them what business they had with Gondeth, although she hoped they could compare notes as the election approached.

Rahnee continued by smoothly asking what the Thayans would want with a "backwater" town like Westgate, prompting an explanation from Jamal about Westgate's importance as a trading center on the Sea of Fallen Stars. Brok-Tul, showing off his newly-modified Helmite equipment, then announced that he would be dedicating a shrine to Helm in the burnt-out space of Leira's old temple. His plans received somewhat skeptical good wishes from Jamal.

Brok-Tul, quieter than usual, pulled up a chair and told Jamal of his struggles since childhood, promising to try to better the lives of those most in need in Westgate's streets. Jamal, moved by his words, said she was serious in her intention to send business Brok-Tul's way when the shrine was established. Turning to Jokull, Jamal expressed a desire to get a tour of the upstairs part of the house, and he escorted her up, spending the next hour alone with her before escorting her out. _(Jamal, as a Harper and a street bard, was no doubt in her element with the coming elections and Thayan intrigue. Jokull, it is also now more clear, is becoming a player along with her in events. Yet the game is not so simple. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

*A Departure and a Discovery*

After a dream-filled night, Rahnee departed the guest house early on Nightal 8, leaving a note that she was off to inspect the Hidden House in order to see what repairs would be needed. Aerikoth also left in the early morning, while Brok-Tul and Veran departed later on their own errand. Meanwhile, Jokull remained behind at the guest house. In the early afternoon, all reunited at the Gatereach for lunch, where Jandrico Swift presented Rahnee with a message from Velduin. Retiring to the guest house, Rahnee opened it and read the elven druid's words, which spoke of his work at the Naturalists Guild being more than he could bear, prompting his return to Gulthmere Forest. Velduin warned the others to be wary of the Guild, as some of the members' goals were less than worthy. _(Perhaps the elven druid could be more vague about his concerns, but then again perhaps not. --R)_. Along with regrets, some wry comments were made on the latest departure of a comrade, and Rahnee half-jokingly checked her trunk to make sure all of her dresses were still there.

Rahnee reported to the others on her inspection of the Hidden House - which she now termed the House of Helm - saying that between their hard work and some professional builders, it would take perhaps 150 gold to put the place in order. Brok-Tul said that it was at least a lot less than was being asked for the price of the house itself. The half-orc cursed the greediness of Westgate's lords and expressed hope that after a few more jobs, purchasing the place would be within their reach.

Veran raised the idea of further exploring the Seven Lost Gods Hills, believing that he would find something there related to what he was seeking, including perhaps a shrine to Jergal. _(This would indeed be fascinating discovery. The vagaries of the past servants of the divine portfolio of Death are of historical interest and still may be relevant today. --C)_. Aerikoth, as expected, expressed his disinterest in exploring distant mounds, preferring to concentrate on tracking down the Thayan presence within the city. He said that he had visited Gondeth that morning to confirm the group's interest in working with him against the Red Wizards, as they had promised to do the previous day. Brok-Tul apologized for forgetting the appointment, as he had been distracted by a particularly wicked dream about Mask accusing him of abandoning Mask's temple. Aerikoth continued, mentioning that Gondeth said he would be able to furnish the group with some prepared notes in a few days on what he had learned about the Thayans.

While discussing what actions should be taken before Gondeth was finished with his notes, Brok raised the possibility of visiting Turnton again. Veran supported the idea, due to the connections with Amee Pass and the Sess goblin prophecy, which perhaps was related to Veran's regarding the rise of an ancient undead power. Aerikoth indicated that he preferred to use the time for scribing scrolls while the others made the journey to Baron Pahar's domain. The group promised to return on Nightal 10, the day of Jokull's gladiator match; Aerikoth said if they had not returned by then, he would journey to Turnton on the following day to see what had become of them. Jokull remained behind in order to prepare for his next duel. Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Veran packed their equipment and headed for the road to Turnton, to take advantage of the waning daylight that remained.

The evening of Nightal 9, the three returned from Turnton and joined Aerikoth and Jokull at the Gatereach for dinner. Brok-Tul reported that all had gone well in Turnton with High Cleric Carlin. The three companions, however, had encountered on the way magical catlike beasts called "Krenshar" which had attacked them. Aerikoth had seen a mention of them in a tome once, but knew nothing more about them. The group then retired to the guest house for the night.


----------



## Carlo-One

The morning of Nightal 10, Jokull traveled to Morningstar Haven in order to locate a paladin of Tyr who had recently arrived in town. Jokull explained to Rahnee that he had met with Garis while the others were in Turnton. Garis had given him word of the paladin's presence and his mission, which was to investigate possible necromantic activity in the Seven Lost Gods Hills. Meanwhile, the others had breakfast at the Gatereach, with Aerikoth displaying an unusually annoyed and frustrated mood. By the time Jokull returned with the paladin, Fuke Strongheart, Aerikoth was heading for the door, barely condescending to greet Jokull on the way out.

Around mid-afternoon, Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Veran returned to the Gatereach and found a calmer-looking Aerikoth being served lunch in the back room with Jandrico. Janatha brought out additional food for the hungry adventurers, who had just returned from the Seven Hills; Veran still refused anything besides bread and water, despite being obviously tired. Jokull had split off from the others to go to the Market, while Fuke Strongheart had gone his own way as well.

Rahnee, after sitting down, asked Aerikoth if he knew how to read dwarven runes. The mage said no, but that he was in possession of a scroll which could be of assistance. In between bites of food, Rahnee took the lead in relating their adventure to Aerikoth. She along with Brok-Tul, Veran, Jokull and Fuke had explored the Seven Hills area, locating and entering a nearly airless underground cavern filled with undead dwarven skeletons. Inside the cavern they found an ancient throne and a dwarven statue covered with rune carvings. Rahnee after a period of time fainted from the lack of air and had to be carried outside by Brok-Tul.
After finishing the meal, they encountered Jokull outside and everyone headed to the guest house to discuss the Seven Hills expedition. Rahnee took out a scroll containing partial charcoal rubbings of the statue's runes and showed it to Aerikoth, who recognized them as ancient dwarven work, but could not understand their meaning. Aerikoth offered to use a scrolled spell to decipher them, but it was decided that it would be best to employ the scroll when they were actually in the presence of the statue.

Brok-Tul also showed Aerikoth several gems that he had picked up in the cavern, including a diamond, a sapphire, and an Ioun stone with a strength rune on it. Rahnee then asked Aerikoth if he had heard of the name "Ashnakzeroth," which was inscribed on the throne. Frowning and looking distant, Aerikoth pondered for a while before taking a deep breath and telling Rahnee and Veran that he knew it, and they did too. Rahnee, brow creased, eventually recalled that the goblins they had encountered fleeing Amee Pass had said that name was connected to what they feared was “rising.”

Aerikoth then described to the others a hypothesis regarding the necromantic activity in Westgate they had been investigating. Acknowledging that at first he had not taken Veran's prophecy seriously, Aerikoth stated he believed that it, the goblins of Amee Pass, Jamorin's search for a lich, and the rise of the necromancer Zagath were all connected. The tome originally in Jamorin's possession, now with Gondeth, had been a treatise on the creation of the first lich. It was possible that the dead creature that was returning - Ashnakzeroth - was in fact this lich, which had reportedly inhabited the Westgate area in ancient times. _(I must admit that the wizard's exposition of the situation was clear and masterful, even at this early stage of their investigation of the abomination. --R)_. Veran commented that what some called coincidence, others called fate. _(A point to ponder, indeed. --C)_. Rahnee speculated, and Jokull agreed, that the Thayans might also be interested in the creature. Aerikoth was dubious of Thayan involvement, as the only connection mentioned in Jamorin's journal was that the Thayan wizard had something Jamorin needed for a transaction.

In light of the most recent developments, Aerikoth said that he was now very interested in visiting the Seven Hills to see the underground cavern. It was agreed that the group would return there to examine the dwarven statue and see what further discoveries could be made the following day, after Jokull's match at the Quivering Thumb. The group spent additional time discussing possibilities for how the lich was originally destroyed, whether it had perhaps returned already, and if it could have been worshipped as one of the Seven Lost Gods.


----------



## Carlo-One

*A Night at the Arena*

The evening of Nightal 10, the group gathered in the Gatereach guest house common room to see a confident Jokull off to that night's match at the Quivering Thumb. After making the trek through the cold and rain to the arena themselves, they found the crowd there sparser than usual; perhaps because of the weather, as Rahnee speculated. Brok-Tul arrived a bit late, but still in time to join Rahnee and Veran in placing bets with the gnomish oddsmaker Drugo. The bettors then joined Aerikoth in seats next to the gladiator pit.

The first match featured the gladiator Jusuf, sponsored by House Urdo, taking on a captive owlbear. The monster, a large specimen of its kind, at first seemed out of sorts at being under the lights of the arena, but then found its opponent and rushed him. Although Jusuf managed to land several solid blows with his sword, which dazed the owlbear for a time, the creature's ferocity was too much and the gladiator went down under its slashing claws. Stanslav, the arena owner and announcer, saluted the bravery of Jusuf and the honor of House Urdo as sponsors. He then directed two of the Thumb's guards to feed a potion to the creature to keep it quiet, then drag it below to the animal pits. During the break between matches, a woman bumped Aerikoth slightly and apologized, afterwards departing the arena.

The second match saw Jokull (using his "Josurr" alias) square off against the barbarian gladiator Ru'allah, who had fought several times before in the arena. As Ru'allah clashed hammer to shield and Jokull quietly acknowledged his readiness, Stanslav explained to the energized crowd that this match would be fought until one of the warriors was knocked unconscious. Demonstrating both his steady nerves and showmanship, Jokull produced a set of wooden pipes and played a gentle melody, features still concealed under his hood. After Stanslav's introduction was complete, Ru'allah saluted "Josurr" as a worthy opponent. Jokull in response threw his pipes aside and drew his sword and shield, saying, "Did you hear that, Ru'allah? That was the sound of your defeat. I am sorry."

Letting out a fearsome cry, Ru'allah charged into battle. Although both opponents showed skill with their weapons, Ru'allah managed only some glancing blows with his hammer, as Jokull's sword and shield combined to frustrate the barbarian's attack. Seizing an opening, Jokull brought his sword around in a swift and powerful blow down on Ru'allah's exposed body, felling his opponent to the ground in a bloody shower. Although a healer was called to Ru'allah's side, the barbarian had already departed for Kelemvor's realm. Retrieving his pipes, Jokull silently departed the arena to the cheers of the crowd. _(It seems that no penalty was assessed by the arena master for Jokull striking a mortal blow - although technically speaking, his opponent was indeed unconscious at the end, meeting the letter of the match's rules. I wonder if that was the intent all along, to provide an even bloodier spectacle to the crowd? --R)_

The last match, as always, featured the half-orc gladiator Gagh, this time in a fight to the death against two convicts dressed in rags and armed with short swords. During Stanslav's introduction, the two could be seen muttering to each other on the far side of the pit from Gagh, evidently discussing their strategy. As soon as the introduction was over, Gagh moved to the center of the arena and taunted the two to come fight. Gagh never lost his toothy grin as the convicts moved to flank him and then rushed in with their swords. The half-orc let one score a bloody but not serious wound while quickly dispatching the other. Without even looking at his remaining foe, Gagh brought his sword around in a vicious arc, shearing through his opponent's midsection and ending the fight. The half-orc then paraded around the arena to loud cheers and boos from the crowd, pausing on the way out only to spit blood on the bodies of the dead convicts.

On the way out, the bettors collected their winnings, while Veran spoke with the arena employees to ensure that the dead gladiators would receive the final blessings due them as they entered Kelemvor's realm. _(I salute Brother Veran's dedication to the cause, under any and all circumstances. --C)_. Jokull rejoined the group on the way back to the Gatereach guest house, stoically receiving their congratulations and expressions of concern. Jokull informed the others that he was scheduled to fight Gagh next, vowing to kill the half-orc gladiator in ten days. Before the companions went off to bed, Jokull indicated he thought he would be well enough to accompany the group to the Seven Hills the next day.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Ancient Dreams*

Very early in the morning of Nightal 11, Aerikoth re-entered the guest house with a bottle of wine and tray of food, making enough noise to wake Brok-Tul, Veran, and Jokull. Aerikoth made a half-apology, stating that balancing everything he was carrying while closing doors quietly was obviously not something he was skilled at. The others grunted their agreement and headed back to bed, while Aerikoth took his food and drink to his room.

In the morning, Jokull went to see Stanslav at the Quivering Thumb, promising to join the others at breakfast once he returned. Rahnee was feeling poorly, so Brok-Tul made sure to get some tea and breakfast cakes for her from Jandrico. Once Jokull arrived, they finished breakfast and equipped themselves for the trip to the Seven Hills outside Westgate, leaving Rahnee to recover at the guest house.

After arriving in the Seven Hills, the group showed Aerikoth the entrance to the underground chamber they had found, then descended into its dark, still nearly airless interior. A torch lit by Jokull sputtered and went out quickly, due to the lack of oxygen, prompting Brok-Tul to cast a light spell. After carefully examining the ancient throne, Aerikoth followed the others into the rear chamber containing the statue covered with dwarven runes. The mage read a spell from a scroll, then took several minutes to pore over the runes, now able to divine their meaning.

Aerikoth stated that the statue was a symbol raised in tribute to Moradin, after a victory won by the dwarves that had been enslaved by the throne's occupant. The runes, in an ancient dwarven dialect, stated that in their last efforts, although they knew they would die here, the dwarves raised this statue in honor of the lead god of their pantheon. In Aerikoth's estimation, when the ancient Netherese mage Karsus' actions caused the absence of magic in the Realms, it destroyed the dwarves' "master" as they referred to him, and they believed it was Moradin who did away with their oppressor. _(A fascinating historical insight. --C)._ The wizard continued, saying that the dwarves knew they were going to die away from home, but in their last actions they erected this statue. Aerikoth commented that the runes stated how they had despaired of Moradin until their deliverance; despite the previous rejection of their gods, they still gave Moradin credit in their final hours, even though such pleas had fallen upon deaf ears.

After Aerikoth's explanation of the runes' meaning, there was some debate over how the dwarves could possibly have become reanimated – the party having encountered dwarven skeletons previously – and if Ashnakzeroth, called an "un-god" in the runic script, might have been responsible. The group exited the cavern, satisfied they had examined everything of interest and glad to get out of the oppressively stifling atmosphere. Brok-Tul, commenting that he wanted to ask a dwarf-clan about the fate of the slaves, was told by Aerikoth that the runes indicated the dwarves had been of Clan Ironhelm. The wizard then summarily dismissed the idea offered by Brok-Tul of speaking with a nearby treant, saying that such creatures were not overly fond of socializing.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the sun set over Westgate, the party returned to the Gatereach guest house to inform Rahnee of their discoveries. After the tale was told, all decided to rest for the remainder of the night. Once asleep, however, each was transported in their dreams to what appeared to be the underground chamber in the Seven Hills. Following some confusion, the group slowly realized that they were sharing the same dream, and began exploring the cavern anew. Some changes were evident, as Ashnakzeroth's throne gleamed like new, but now had a pile of bones upon it. _(This marks the first shared dream the party experiences in their quest. It will not be the last. --R)_

Approaching the throne, several party members felt an evil presence pressing at them. _(This must be an indication of the abomination's continued existence. --C)._ Moving to the rear chamber, the party saw a group of dwarves desperately working to finish a statue, with one of their clan elders urging them on. The elder, whose fingers kept touching a small figure of a hammer tied to his neck with a rag, prayed to Moradin, asking that their fate be a warning and a revelation, that their deaths should not be in vain. After crying that the statue was completed and for Moradin to save their souls, the elder and the other dwarves sank to the cavern floor, as the dream faded out.

Once all were awake in the morning, the companions discussed the fantastic happenings in the shared dream. Brok-Tul thought that the dwarven elder must have been a priest of Moradin, since he had possessed the hammer symbol, and felt strongly that the party needed to find some Clan Ironhelm dwarves - if the clan was still in existence - and ask them about what had happened. Although Aerikoth felt this would be of dubious utility, he commented that he knew that Clan Ironhelm was extant, having previously met a member. Durendin Ironhelm, the wizard explained, had been part of Aerikoth's adventuring group when they defeated the necromancer Zagath. Afterwards, Durendin had returned to his clan home in the Giant's Run mountains. Aerikoth confirmed, in response to a question from Veran, that Zagath had his lair near the Amee Pass. Veran speculated that Zagath had unleashed something which had scared away the nearby goblin tribe.

After breakfast, the group headed for the Market to sell some gems and other items, with the idea of going to the Tower afterwards to purchase the Hidden House deed. Rahnee collared a dwarf in one of the outdoor stalls and was able to confirm that Clan Ironhelm was based in the Giant's Run mountains, although the dwarf pleaded ignorance about knowing any clan members in Westgate. After the division of gold, during which Aerikoth insisted on only taking the cost of the Comprehend Languages scroll, Brok-Tul and the others' contributions totaled above the 1,000 gold they had been told was required for the deed.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Pirates and a Funeral*

Once they entered the Tower, the clerk inside informed them that another bidder for the Hidden House property had appeared, promising to pay 2,000 gold and leaving 100 gold as a good-faith deposit. The clerk explained that the property was not yet sold, however, so he offered to let the group match the 2,000 gold price and take the deed. Despite various arguments advanced by Rahnee, the clerk refused to budge from his position. In a side conference, Brok-Tul offered to sell the ioun stone, but was counseled by Aerikoth against it, given the non-monetary value of the stone's powers. Aerikoth also counseled seeking out additional work, rather than depleting all of the group's funds, which the others felt was a worthwhile idea. After some further dickering with the clerk, Rahnee agreed to make a bid of 2,100 gold on the Hidden House and put down 100 gold as a deposit. The group then departed for the Gatereach guest house, with Aerikoth breaking off to attend to personal business.

Later on Nightal 12, Janatha stopped by the guest house to drop off two messages that had been received at the Gatereach for Veran; the monk of Kelemvor immediately retired to his room to digest their contents. A short while later, after he had finished, the companions gathered in the common area as Brok-Tul finished picking up his armor polishing supplies. The first topic of discussion was how to raise the extra gold needed for the Hidden House. Rahnee, who found it peculiar that another bidder had appeared just as they had demonstrated interest in purchasing the property, mentioned she had seen the name of their competitor entered on the clerk's deposit record as "Seriawan of Teziir." Veran speculated that someone may have simply wished to push the price higher, or alternatively might be interested in blocking the establishment of a shrine to Helm. After rejecting the ideas of going to a moneylender or trying to earn gold in the gladiatorial games, the group agreed to seek out another contract at the Mercenaries Guild. _(The matter of the Hidden House is a puzzling one indeed. I do not give much credence to the idea of cursed houses in cities, which it seems are often an invention of innkeepers or tale-tellers, who may often benefit from creating such a reputation. Research shows that such types of magics are usually limited to particular cursed items, or truly evil sites normally far away from densely inhabited locations. But I must admit that the story of this particular place in Westgate is remarkably tainted and unlucky, as will be seen again further on. --R)_

At the Guild's office in East Gate, they were informed by the clerk of two available contracts. The first was open to all Guild members and sponsored by the proprietor of the Quivering Thumb, who was willing to pay 100 gold apiece for rare or magical beasts brought in alive. The other contract, whose sponsor's name was protected, was to locate and defeat a group of coastal pirates, who had begun to make their presence known a tenday previously. The clerk explained that a group, estimated to be no more than ten strong, had been raiding ships at anchor along the coast. It appeared that they possessed a small boat they used to slip in and out, infiltrating ships at night to steal items from their cargo. They were suspected of having a hideout to the east of Westgate on the coast, perhaps near a ruined watchtower. The group agreed to take the contract, which had been on offer since the previous day and had no deadline for completion, confident that they knew the area in question and could handle the pirate threat.

On the walk back to the Gatereach, Jokull noticed a new sign out in front of the Quivering Thumb advertising the next series of matches, including Jokull's fight to the death against Gagh in the last round. Dinner was held at the inn, where Veran asked directions to the Shore district, mentioning that he planned to attend a ceremony there involving the giving of last rites in the evening. Brok-Tul, who had grown up in the district, insisted on accompanying Veran, as did Rahnee and Jokull, since the area was known as the roughest in Westgate. As the sun began to set, the four set out for the Shore.

Once in the district, it took only a short time to find the funeral service, which was being given by Oravan, a priest of Lathander. Oravan welcomed Veran, telling the small crowd that had assembled that it was Veran's generosity that had made the rite possible. The subjects of the rite were Benny and Joanna, two Shore inhabitants who had been known as good people and kind to others. At the priest's invitation, Veran began speaking the words of Kelemvor, in order to speed the subjects on to their rightful judgment. _(Brother Veran's behavior in Westgate is a true inspiration for the Order. --C)_

As Veran was finishing his speech, some people on the edge of the crowd began to melt away, sensing trouble. A group of thugs arrived on the scene, their leader saying he was looking for a priest, while taking stock of the presence of Veran and his companions. After telling Veran that he had better bring all of his friends again if he ever came back to the Shore - and noting Brok-Tul's drawn weapon - the leader departed, his crew in tow. Brok-Tul identified them as members of the Shore Patrol, a local gang that was now under the Night Masks' control. Oravan expressed his gratitude for the companions' intervention and thanked Veran again for his generous sponsorship, quickly departing the area as the sun set. The four companions decided that it was time for them to go as well, since a hearty meal awaited them at the Gatereach.


----------



## Carlo-One

Back at the guest house, following dinner the group reunited with Aerikoth, and Rahnee explained the new assignment from the Mercenaries Guild. All save for Brok-Tul then went to sleep, planning to leave for the abandoned Dragon Coast watchtower in the morning. The half-orc stayed behind at the Gatereach to drink more after the meal. Rising at first light, Rahnee found the morning cold and snowy, and also discovered that Brok-Tul had not come home. The group roused themselves and went to the inn to quiz Jandrico about Brok-Tul's whereabouts, as well as to get an early breakfast. Following tea and biscuits, Jandrico informed them that Brok-Tul had been drinking heavily the previous night and had spoken of going back to the Shore, departing the inn at around hour 22. _(The visit to his old home district and its sad circumstances must have affected the half-orc greatly. A humanizing moment. --C)_

Rahnee, concerned that something might have happened to Brok-Tul, led the others toward the Shore to try and locate their wayward companion. On the walk over, she explained to Aerikoth what had occurred the night before at the funeral rite. Near the scene of the previous night's rite, they found a local inhabitant. After he made a few meaningful gestures with his palm and received a "donation" from Jokull, he informed them that there had been a commotion at Lilda's Festhall, suggesting that Brok-Tul might have gone there. Rahnee gave the man another gold coin for his trouble and with the others retraced their steps up the hill to Lilda's. There, at the cost of a (foul) ale and another gold coin, Rahnee heard from the bartender, Paus, that a big half-orc matching Brok-Tul's description had gotten drunk and belligerent the previous night, drawing the attention of some rough customers. Paus told her that Thessar the Warrior, who lived next door, had convinced Brok-Tul to let things be and sleep it off at his place.

Rahnee knocked on Thessar's door and was welcomed by the large, bearded former adventurer, who seemed delighted to have guests even at an early hour. Thessar heartily recognized Aerikoth, forcefully clapping a hand on the mage's shoulder. After explanations were made about Brok-Tul’s situation, Thessar informed them that their companion was on the upper floor, still sleeping off his previous night's activities. Rahnee took Thessar up on his offer to check on the half-orc, going upstairs to confirm that Brok-Tul was still breathing. She returned shortly and informed the others that he appeared to be all right, thanking Thessar again for his generous aid. Thessar mentioned to Aerikoth that he was still waiting for a friend to get back to him regarding their business, things not being quite ready yet; Aerikoth indicated that he was patient and thanked Thessar for his trouble. _(The wizard has fingers in many pies, yet it seems his companions are not curious about the bakers. --R)_

Thessar then insisted on sitting down and making full introductions, telling the group something of his past life as a mercenary and reminiscing about the time he had met Aerikoth, who was accompanied at the time by the adventurers Flavius Arcus and Gumble. Thessar recognized the Roaringhorn name, having ridden one of the clan's horses previously; sadly, it had been killed after saving him during an encounter with bandits near Elversult. Thessar mentioned that he had retired ten years ago, after fulfilling a contract for the dwarven Clan Ironhelm. In response to a question from Rahnee, Thessar indicated he had not seen any of the Ironhelm clan in Westgate recently - not surprisingly, since their clan stronghold was in the Giant's Run mountains. After promises were made to return and swap stories another time, Rahnee and the others departed, telling Thessar that they expected Brok-Tul would try and catch up to them on the Dragon Coast.


----------



## Carlo-One

By the evening of Nightal 13, a recovering Brok-Tul had trekked to rejoin the others by the abandoned Dragon Coast watchtower. Two cougars had been spotted earlier on the tower bluff, so the party proceeded with caution, Rahnee and Brok-Tul doing a quick reconnaissance of the tower's exterior. Finding nothing living, although an apparently empty ship was observed just off the coast, the group entered the tower through the open doorway. Inside they encountered the great cats emerging from a side room. The cougars were quickly dispatched, although Veran nearly had a foot taken off by one. After carefully ascending to the upper level of the empty tower, the group took the opportunity to further examine the deserted ship from their higher vantage point; however, it remained devoid of any signs of life.

Exiting the tower, the group contemplated trying to swim to the ship, while Brok-Tul scouted the area. He returned, excitedly informing the rest he had found a cave. En route, he became even more excited after accidentally stepping in a hole and noticing signs of digging. Brok-Tul began scooping out earth and was joined by Jokull, who improvised a shovel using his shield. After going down about two feet into the wet, muddy earth, it seemed clear nothing was there, a conclusion validated by Jokull encountering nothing solid after jamming his sword full-length into the ground.

Somewhat dirtier for their efforts, the party cautiously approached the cave mouth. Older sets of bear tracks were evident, as were newer, human-sized prints. Brok-Tul called upon Helm's power for light, as they entered the cave, proceeding slowly down a right-hand passage. Both Brok-Tul and Veran noticed signs of a trap in their path, Brok-Tul identifying it as a nasty one that used acid. Rahnee was able to disarm it, allowing Veran to slip into the shadows and move ahead. At a bend in the tunnel, he turned back to hold up several fingers, indicating that he had seen opposition. However, it appeared that they had also seen him, as a group of men rushed into the passage, surrounding the monk with flashing swords.

A general melee ensued, as Aerikoth summoned his favorite dire wolf to aid the party. The desperate fight left Veran and Brok-Tul bleeding on the ground, but between Jokull's mighty sword and the dire wolf's jaws, the companions emerged victorious. The leader of the opposition, bleeding from a number of wounds, fled to the back of an adjacent cavern, screaming that he surrendered, but Aerikoth's wolf failed to understand him and finished him off. Jokull was not pleased with this, scowling his disapproval, but accepted it as part of the fortunes of battle; Aerikoth explained that he had tried to call off the beast, but it had failed to heed him. Rahnee carefully disarmed a trapped chest, which held the booty of the pirate band. Veran, while examining the rest of the chamber, also found some trinkets among a pile of bones.

Aerikoth examined the pirates' swords, all of which were lightly enchanted. As the group spread out their newfound loot to assess its value, Veran heard snorting and snuffling coming from the tunnel outside. The rest quickly moved into position by the chamber entrance, dimly spotting something bestial examining the bodies of the dead pirates. At the others' request, Aerikoth carefully sighted down the tunnel and let loose a magical fireball, scorching and enraging the creature, which showed itself to be a large bear as it charged the party. However, the fight was soon over, as Rahnee's arrows and the others' swords made quick work of the beast.


----------



## Carlo-One

After taking what things of value were on the pirates' corpses, the group carefully explored the remainder of the cave. On the opposite side of the tunnel complex, large webs were found blocking their way, but were quickly shredded. Upon entering the chamber beyond, the group was rushed by two blood-red giant spiders. Veran and Jokull were bitten, but the spiders were dispatched relatively quickly. Brok-Tul then used some salves on Veran to ameliorate the effects of the spider venom. Although one of the spider bodies was hacked up beyond recognition, the other was relatively intact and Rahnee identified it as a Bloodback spider, which was wanted by her brother Madrigal. Rahnee, simultaneously happy with her find and cursing the need to bring back the whole spider, accepted Jokull's offer of a large cloak, tying it with a rope around the spider's body and hauling it behind her as they exited the cave.

Back at the tower, Rahnee proposed checking the ship, then resting in the tower for the night. As the water was too deep to wade out to the ship while armored, she divested herself of her leathers and swam out, a dagger between her teeth, followed by Veran. Shivering as they climbed onto the deck, they checked the hold and found it empty. Once back on shore, Rahnee cursed the freezing water and wrapped herself in Brok-Tul's spare robe, teeth chattering.

The companions discussed their sailing experience, which amounted to very little, making the idea of sailing the ship back somewhat problematic. Deciding to call it a night, the group re-entered the tower, started a fire on its first level using a broken table for kindling, and spent more time examining and sharing out the loot taken from the pirates' cave. Rahnee agreed to take first watch as the others prepared to sleep. Aerikoth's raven familiar, Zeluth, took up station on some broken furniture next to the fire.

After two hours of keeping watch with nothing but the crackling fire and whistling wind for company, Rahnee woke Jokull to take the next shift. Jokull spent his allotted time softly pacing the chamber, sword drawn and alert to any possible disturbance, before rousing Veran. Veran in turn woke Brok-Tul two hours later, informing him that there had been a noise outside the door, but in the end it appeared to be nothing but the sound of waves against the shore. Brok-Tul rose and briefly checked outside, finding nothing. A short while after Veran went to sleep, Brok-Tul gently wakened Aerikoth, who had wanted to rise early in order to study his spells. The others roused themselves at dawn, slowly getting up from the hard stone floor.

Once outside, they saw the sky on Nightal 14 was darkened with snow clouds, keeping visibility limited out to sea. The group resumed their debate from the previous day on what to do with the ship. Rahnee and Jokull were for attempting to sail it to Westgate, while Aerikoth logically pointed out that none of them had the capability of sailing such a vessel. Jokull said that he did not have as much sailing skill as Aerikoth would like, but that he had some experience at sea and was willing to try. Aerikoth pointed out that given the weather and hazards of navigating a small vessel aong the coastline, it was not a safe course, and that they should first ensure that they had a place to dock the vessel. Rahnee conceded Aerikoth's last point and it was decided to return to Westgate overland, Jokull grudgingly accepting the group's choice.

After the group had walked for a short while, Rahnee dragging the spider carcass along behind her, Brok-Tul and Aerikoth approached her with a better solution to hauling it back. Aerikoth offered the use of a magical pouch, taken as part of the booty, assuming they could fit the spider in it. Rahnee gratefully accepted the offer, managing to stuff the legs and finally the whole body into the magic receptacle. _(These items are godsends for the adventurer, for a variety of reasons, including evidently the storing of corpses. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

*Rewards and Disappointments*

After six hours of travel, they arrived at Westgate, somewhat chilled from the cold day. First stop once inside the city walls was the Mercenaries Guild, where they reported their successful completion of the pirates contract to the clerk, whose name they discovered was Tara. While Tara went upstairs to pass along the news to Varen Malavhan, the group eyeballed the contract list in the papers on her desk, noting that the only ones not crossed off were regarding the pirates and obtaining magical beasts, which they already were aware of. Tara returned and asked them to go up to Varen's office.

Varen was pleased to hear Aerikoth and Rahnee recount their success in ending the threat from the pirate band, and he paid Rahnee the reward money. Varen also asked them to list what they had found in the hands of the pirates, including the ship. Varen indicated that they would be able to claim the ship if they wanted, advising them to seek out the harbor master at the Watch Docks building in Westlight Harbor to discuss registration and berthing. Varen showed polite interest at Brok-Tul's invitation to come visit the new shrine to Helm that they were planning to build in the Temple District, wishing the group well and promising to keep an eye out for suitable guild contracts.

A rather lengthy visit to Shalush's shop in the Market District followed, with most of the pirate booty being sold; each person's share came to 1,678 gold, as calculated by Aerikoth. Discussing plans for what each would do with their share, the group set out for the Tower, where the clerk awaited with the deed to the Hidden House. Brok-Tul decided he would run on ahead to the Hidden House and start making plans for its renovation, while the others saw to the deed. Veran, debating what to do with more coin than he had seen in his life, also decided to split off, telling the others he had business in the Temple District and would rejoin them at the Gatereach. With that, Rahnee, Jokull, and Aerikoth continued on to the clerk's office at the Tower.

The clerk overseeing the Hidden House deed seemed somewhat startled to see Rahnee and the others. The three overheard two men talking in the back about the rumor concerning "Lady Ronny" buggering a half-orc at Lord's Water. Rahnee ignored them and asked the clerk if something was amiss. The clerk, clearing his throat, informed the group that their competitor had purchased the deed the previous day, after raising the bid to 2,500 gold. Some polite but rather bitter complaints from Rahnee and Jokull were (equally politely) refuted by the clerk, who asserted everything had been done correctly according to the bidding rules. The clerk then counted out the 100 gold that had been left on deposit and returned it to Rahnee. _(While bidding over property in the city should be a relatively normal occurrence, the circumstances surrounding the Hidden House deed are puzzling, especially considering the history and condition of the place. There must be more to this. --C)_

Jokull, resigned to the situation, asked the clerk for information on the new owner. The clerk checked his documents and informed them that the property had been purchased by one Rancelus Regis, representing Seriawan of Teziir. No address was provided, altough Rancelus had shown official documents showing him to be Seriawan's legal representative in Westgate. Once they had departed the Tower, Rahnee excused herself to go to Aurora's Emporium, so she could use their teleporatation service to send the Bloodback Spider carcass to her brother Madrigal in Waterdeep. Aerkoth excused himself for some personal business as well, while Jokull headed back to the Gatereach guest house.


----------



## Carlo-One

Aerikoth returned to the guest house to find Rahnee, Jokull, and Veran there with Tabor, the boy used by the mage Gondeth as a messenger. Tabor had brought Gondeth's notes on the Thayan presence in Westgate, cheerily handing them over to Aerikoth, who gave him a gold coin for his trouble. Once Tabor had left, the group used the common room to spread out the notes and examine them.

They were of some help, confirming that a Red Wizard had recently arrived in the city and was working with one of the noble houses. Gondeth had ruled out House Thalavar, Malavhan, and Guldar. He suspected one or both of the Cormyrian exile houses - Bleth and Cormaeril - of being receptive to the Thayans, but was not sure if they had in fact been contacted. The Red Wizard, according to Gondeth, was using intermediaries to reach others within the city, ones who kept a very low profile. Finally, the few senior wizards of Westgate had failed to unite against the Red Wizard threat, although Gondeth continued to ask for their aid. _(The ways of the Westgate wizards are not transparent, as they appear to lack a wizards' council or similar organization to regulate magical conduct in the city. Given the influence of the Night Masks and Westgate's free-for-all nature, perhaps this is to be expected. --R)_

As Jandrico Swift knocked on the guest house door and entered, Jokull prudently put the notes away as the innkeeper arrived. Jandrico then passed Aerikoth a message, commenting that it had arrived the previous day when Aerikoth had not been present to receive it. Aerikoth pocketed it and Rahnee inquired about dinner, which the innkeeper said would be a roast of ham, before excusing himself. Their immediate business over with, a somewhat dispirited Rahnee departed for the Temple of Tymora to pray. Jokull discussed the current state of affairs with Aerikoth and Veran for a while, then left to see if he could find Jamal.

The evening of Nightal 14, Brok-Tul returned to the guest house and was informed of what had happened with the Hidden House deed. Smiling slightly, he informed his somewhat surprised companions that he had expected the other bidder to succeed first, stating he believed the Mercenaries Guild was behind their failure. Brok-Tul cited several things in support of his theory, including Varen Malavhan's reaction to being told of the planned shrine to Helm and the run-in with the Masks at the abandoned watchtower during the search for Klendt, saying darkly that the party appeared to have been protecting Night Mask interests, rather than that of a noble house, during their contracts. The others mulled over Brok-Tul's words. Aerikoth, commenting at Rahnee's invitation, said that he did not see enough evidence to prove such a theory. Despite the possibilities that Brok-Tul raised, all eventually agreed that it was worth continuing to seek work with the Guild.


----------



## Carlo-One

A discussion followed regarding the next steps that should be taken by the group, given the array of choices before them. Rahnee brought up the possibility of further investigation of the undead threat near Amee Pass, in order to assist Veran's mission. Aerikoth pointed out that it would be at least two days' travel each way, not counting delays due to weather, which would put at risk Jokull's return for his match at the Quivering Thumb on Nightal 20. Jokull commented that there might be time enough if they departed the city the following day, otherwise he could not accompany them. Veran then raised the need for more information on the Ironhelm dwarves and queried whether it would be profitable to ask more of Aerikoth's "warrior-friend," an idea which Brok-Tul supported. Veran, when asked by Rahnee, indicated he would be happy to make the journey to Amee Pass after Jokull's bout, since there appeared to be no immediate need for it.

The conversation trailed off and the companions, tired from their recent activities, went to bed. Once they dropped off to sleep, they found themselves once again in the dream version of Ashnakzeroth's cavern, this time immediately recognizing what was occurring. While the throne and its evil aura appeared to be the same as before, this time they heard only one hammer in the distance, which shook the earth with each blow. Entering the chamber where the dwarven statue had been erected, they saw a lone dwarven worker, with a glowing aura, ringing out slow and steady blows with his hammer. The dwarf turned to regard them, saying "You are witnesses to what my children have done, then? Do not forget what they have done. They have forged their souls into eternity." With that, the dream ended. _(The sacrifice of the trapped dwarven workers may not have been in vain, then? --C)_

The next morning, an impromptu conference occurred outside the guest house in the morning light. The shared dream experience solidified the companions' desire to seek out Clan Ironhelm in the Giant's Run mountains - with the exception of Aerikoth, who felt it would prove useless. Nevertheless, the mage indicated he might accompany the others, should they make the journey. It was decided that they would leave for Ironhelm territory following Jokull's fight, postponing the investigation of Amee Pass until after their return. It was also agreed to seek out Thessar for additional information on the dwarven clan, including how to find them, prior to departing for the Giant's Run.

The afternoon of Nightal 15 saw Aerikoth locked in his room studying and Veran meditating in his room. Rahnee breezed into the Gatereach guest house, returning from a visit to the harbor master's office, and found Brok-Tul and Jokull in the common room. Rahnee, after asking Brok-Tul to marry her, casually mentioned that she had a lead on a good ship captain and that she had been told ship registration fees would amount to 150 gold. Once Brok-Tul had recovered somewhat from his initial shock, Rahnee confirmed that she was serious about her intent, leading the half-orc to nearly faint again and prompting congratulations from Jokull._ (A moment of happiness in the adventurers' lives. Such must be savored, for one never knows what the future holds. --R)_

Rahnee then elaborated on what she had been told about possibilities for docking their ship, which included common berths at the Shore, Westlight Harbor, and the Temple District. A clerk had also given her information about a retired ship captain named Corvus, who could be found at the Old Beard in East Gate. After a drink at the Gatereach and talk of the impending nuptials, the three trekked across the city to the inn, which as usual was occupied largely with older sailors and a few mercenaries. Bartender Jonson, after asking why they were looking for Corvus, pointed him out and furnished Rahnee with a mug of the retired captain's favorite stout. Corvus, once the situation with the abandoned pirate ship had been explained, struck a deal with Rahnee to sail the ship for them back to Westgate, taking 10 gold up front as a retainer with the promise of 40 more once finished. Wanting to get an early start, Rahnee confirmed that Corvus would be available early the following morning in order to start their journey.


----------



## Carlo-One

The following morning, Nightal 16, dawned clear and cool. Rahnee gathered up her crew (everyone except for Aerikoth), picked up Captain Corvus at the Old Beard, and headed along the coastline to the old lighthouse and (hopefully) their salvaged ship. She set a very easy pace, complaining about the boots that were hurting her feet and swearing that she would turn Brok loose on the bootmaker who had had the audacity to think he could make decent boots. She winked at Brok when she made the complaint the first time and periodically found that she had to take a short rest stop to fiddle with the buckles on her boots. She kept an unobtrusive eye on the aged captain as they meandered along the road. Captain Corvus managed to keep up reasonably well, taking advantage of Rahnee's frequent stops to rest. _(A thoughtful gesture from Rahnee, helping the old captain preserve his dignity on the journey - also the mark of a true leader. --C)_

As they approached the area with the old lighthouse, Rahnee suggested that they find a spot where the Captain could remain "in reserve" while the rest of them went forward to check out the situation. The party stopped by a small copse of trees soon after sighting the ruined watchtower in the distance. Captain Corvus agreed that it would be best to wait on seeing the condition of the ship before discussing business any further, indicating that he would remain under cover of the trees while the rest go forward.

Dressed in his best Helm armor and gear, Brok-Tul meditated briefly, giving thanks to Helm before continuing forward. The time had come to investigate the ship, the sun being high and beginning to fall towards the western horizon. With one last blessing upon the group, Brok nodded to Rahnee, ready to defend or attack as needed. His eyes roamed, face serious, but there was an unusual spring in his step.

Once she was sure that Captain Corvus' hiding place was not easily detectable, Rahnee stretched to warm up road-weary muscles and prepared to sneak closer to the old tower in advance of the more heavily armored Jokull and Brok. She smiled a bit as she watched Brok settle his armor, then began to move slowly away from the others. The sun rode high in the sky, producing a dazzling effect on the waves. Brok-Tul followed behind by a bowshot, keeping her in sight while trying to be as unobtrusive as possible, walking half-speed at best. His eyes tracked the watchtower, the area by the pirate cave, and behind them to see if they were followed. After a short while, Brok saw Rahnee stop and put her hands on her hips as she stared toward the shoreline. He could read disgust in every angle of her being. About this same time, it became glaringly evident that something large was missing from the horizon.

Rahnee disappeared from sight briefly, only to reappear on the bluff edge outside of the tower. She waved an "all clear" signal after giving a sharp piercing whistle. She then disappeared down the side of the bluff that leads to where the ship used to be anchored. Her eyes were on the ground, searching for tracks when everybody else reached her. She informed the others that there did not appear to be any additional tracks in the area, yet the ship they had expected to be anchored off the shore was gone, implying that whoever removed it had come by sea. With the sun now sinking toward the horizon, the group grudgingly turned back toward Westgate. Captain Corvus was disappointed to hear that the ship was no longer there, but was grateful to Rahnee, who nonetheless decided to pay him the remainder of his fee.


----------



## Carlo-One

After taking some time to recover from the disappointing trip and pursue individual activities, the group next assembled together the evening of Nightal 20, shortly before Jokull's match in the arena with Gagh. Before Jokull left, Brok-Tul mentioned that he planned on visiting Thessar's house to see if he knew anything about Jamal. Both Brok- Tul and Jokull were worried, since she had not been seen by them for some time. Aerikoth declined to accompany the others to Thessar's and departed directly for the Quivering Thumb.

At Thessar's house in the Shore district, Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Veran apparently woke a grumpy Thessar, who was less than appreciative about being dragged out of bed on a cold and rainy night. Thessar said he hadn't seen Jamal recently, but was not concerned, given that she was a street performer and moved around a lot. Mustering some measure of politeness, Thessar invited them to come back at midday the following day, if they wanted to talk.

Once the three had arrived at the Quivering Thumb, paid the entrance fee, and moved through the crowd to where Oddsmaker Drugo was taking bets, they noticed Aerikoth and Jamal sitting together. Jamal greeted them pleasantly and smilingly informed them that Aerikoth, who as usual appeared completely indifferent, had been keeping her company. After some banter with Brok-Tul, Jamal turned her attention to the arena, where the fights were about to start. Brok-Tul and Veran placed bets on "Josurr" and found bench seats nearby.

Stanslav's booming voice announced the fight lineup, which began with the arena's caged owlbear versus a ranger gladiator named Arlson. Stanslav informed the cheering crowd that Arlson had been trained to fight such creatures from birth. Arlson entered the arena and said he was ready to fight, prompting Stanslav to raise the magical barrier at the arena's entrance and have the owlbear brought into the arena from below. The beast seemed to be groggy at first, but quickly gathered its wits and roared out a challenge. The ranger circled the arena slowly, feinting several strikes and forcing the owlbear against a wall before engaging it. However, the monster appeared to be waiting for Arlson to do exactly that, suddenly coming alive and savagely ripping the ranger to shreds with its claws, although suffering a few wounds in the process. Stanslav announced a pause in the fights and a salute to the fallen ranger while the arena crew sedated the owlbear and removed Arlson's body.

The second fight featured a duel between two nobles: Fynolt Cormaeril and Sendt Bleth, who were settling a point of honor in the arena. Stanslav asserted to the crowd that each noble was practiced with the rapier and that regardless of the outcome, the bravery and honor of both was assured. The winner would be the first to score two out of three touches. They proceeded to opposite sides of the arena and Stanslav lowered the entrance barrier. After they each saluted with their blades, Fynolt assumed an _en garde _position with his rapier and slowly advanced, while Sendt made a few cuts in the air with his weapon and taunted his opponent. Fynolt then advanced into dueling range and, in a flurry of cuts and thrusts, scored first on his opponent. Sendt quickly retaliated with a lunge, but could not prevent Fynolt from scoring a second touch soon after. Stanslav proclaimed the Cormaeril noble's victory and encouraged cheers from the appreciative crowd.

Finally, the match everyone had been waiting for arrived: "Josurr" the exiled Purple Dragon versus Gagh, the undefeated half-orc slave gladiator, in a duel to the death. One way or the other, this would be Gagh's last fight in the arena - freedom if he won, death if he lost. The crowd cheered as Gagh strutted into the arena, followed by Jokull. As Gagh turned to face him and the barrier was lowered, Jokull extended his sword and said something that was drowned out by the yells of the crowd. Gagh grinned, said something in reply, and attacked.

Jokull was ready for Gagh's onslaught and swaggered blades with the half-orc, expertly landing his slashes while fending off Gagh's return blows. Gagh seemingly could do no more than inflict shallow cuts on his opponent, while "Josurr" landed blow after blow against Gagh's torso. Gagh soon slumped to the floor of the arena, bleeding from multiple wounds. Jokull cleaved his neck with one blow, ending the match as the crowd roared and Jokull kicked his opponent’s severed head into the center of the arena. Stanslav announced "Josurr's" victory and an end to the Quivering Thumb's Winter Solstice games, bidding everyone a good night.

Jamal cashed in her winnings with Oddsmaker Drugo and sauntered off. Brok-Tul and Veran also collected their newly-won gold, then departed for the Gatereach with Rahnee and Aerikoth, while Jokull stayed behind to speak with Stanslav. A short while later, Jokull joined the others for dinner at the Gatereach, after changing out of his armor. The serving girl Janatha, however, noticed his wounds and expressed concern for him. Jokull brushed it aside, saying that he had hurt himself in practice, which prompted a skeptical comment from Jandrico. Brok-Tul then healed Jokull with a prayer to Helm.

Over dinner, the companions discussed the events of the evening, including Jamal's presence at the arena and the duel between the Cormaeril and Bleth nobles. Jokull informed the others that his time in the arena was not yet finished, as much as he wanted it to be over. Jokull explained that, although he had not had any doubts about his victory that night, the minor scratches he had suffered might have been enough to kill him, had Gagh accepted the poison that was offered to him. Gagh himself had told Jokull of this offer, made by an unknown man. Gagh said that his sword would be enough to kill "Josurr", but had not elaborated further on the circumstances of the offer.

After the fight, Jokull had asked Stanslav for more information about Gagh's owner and who would have had access to the gladiator. According to Jokull, Stanslav had promised to discuss these things further - but only if Jokull returned to talk about the possibility of future arena matches. Brok-Tul speculated regarding who could have presented the poison to Gagh, while Rahnee offered Jokull both her support and sympathy. Jokull indicated that what occurred with Gagh might not have anything to do with his personal quest, but he felt compelled to pursue the possibility.

_*End of Chapter III of the Chronicles*_​


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "C"*

_I have meditated much on the above events. While I have gone deeper into the story than before, I feel...in truth, I know...that I have but scratched the surface of events. The party's shared dream of the dwarves enslaved by the abomination, Ashnakzeroth, is a most important signpost. I both anticipate and fear what is to be further revealed on that subject.

A number of curious things have occurred as well, which bear reflection. Are things such as losing the Hidden House deed and the appearance of vicious rumors about Rahnee and Brok-Tul simply coincidences, being part of the natural challenges of life in Westgate? Or does the party have a hidden enemy? Jokull's experiences in the Quivering Thumb pit certainly point to this, given his attempted poisoning, as his personal vendetta against the Fire Knives remains unresolved.

As before, I shall set down my thoughts on the main participants, in order of their longevity in the Chronicles:

*Aerikoth Ankharat* - additional revelations about the wizard's background and abilities have been made, including his ability to speak Draconic (which I share). The results of the exploration of Urdo Island must have been disappointing for him, as the dragon Gonzo - despite his eccentricities - seemed to be of further interest to the mage. Aerikoth's exasperation with other party members, especially Brok-Tul, has been more in evidence. More importantly, the wizard seems to have grasped the significance of the history of Ashnakzeroth more than the others, although he has appeared to be more focused on the presence of the Red Wizard in Westgate.

*Rahnee Roaringhorn* - the young Waterdhavian noblewoman has emerged as a natural leader. This is perhaps not surprising given her origins, but has nevertheless been gratifying to see. Her openness to new experiences is perhaps best reflected in the deepening of her relationship with Brok-Tul. The two have formed an unusual yet genuine bond, one which they intend to make permanent. Such things are difficult for adventurers, however, given the lives they lead; marriage is more often reserved for after retirement from the wandering life.

*Brok-Tul* - the half-orc cleric of Helm has started to grow in his new faith, although he has just started walking the path. His impetuousness and lack of judgement nearly resulted in a disaster during the encounter with the young red dragon Gonzo, which does not bode well for the future - either that of the party, or for his relationship with Rahnee. Yet Brok-Tul's genuineness and caring lead me to hope for the best.

*Jokull of Arabel *- the ex-Purple Knight was triumphant in the pit, but is seemingly not much closer to realizing his plans of revenge for his brother Josurr. Following the trail of the gladiator Gagh's owner may yield results, but the corruption of Westgate runs deep. Jokull's relationship with Jamal, the Harper bard and street performer, has evidently grown deeper; what plots could the two be hatching? 

*Marik Tann* - the circumstances of his departure from the party is an argument for character as destiny. A complete surprise, yet at the same time quite foreseeable. Also an example of how gratitude toward others may be a characteristic of animal companions, but not of humans.

*Veran Bron* - the legendary monk of our Order has now appeared in the Chronicles. Reading the account makes him somehow both more human and less understandable at the same time. I have been taught of his noble role in the fight against the abomination, which I do not expect is incorrect. However, my understanding of events has already been shifted and deepened, so I anticipate further revelations and perhaps challenges to my assumptions. The confusion surrounding the Order's prophecy of a newly revived undead kingdom, which appears to point in multiple directions, is but one example._


----------



## Carlo-One

*Chapter IV: In Search of Ashnakzeroth*
*Journey to the Giant's Run Mountains*

The morning of Nightal 21 found the somewhat groggy companions having breakfast together at the Gatereach. Aerikoth informed the others that he would not be accompanying them to Thessar's that morning, nor on their planned journey to the Giant's Run mountains to find and speak with the dwarven Clan Ironhelm, explaining that it would be inconvenient for him to do so at this time. As they finished breakfast, Aerikoth again expressed his opinion that the journey was perhaps not the best place to put their energies, but he wished them well nonetheless.

Rahnee, Brok-Tul, Jokull and Veran made their way to Thessar's house at the Shore, where the retired warrior welcomed them with significantly more cheer than the previous night, when they had been searching for Jamal. Sitting in the semi-circle of chairs in front of his fireplace, they exchanged information with Thessar, who advised them on the best way to reach the Giant's Run mountains. Thessar told them to head west along Trader's Road and stop for the night either at the Reddansyr Crossroads, where a campground was conveniently located, or in the small town of Reddansyr, which was further to the south. A trail leading to the village of Mountaingate in the Giant's Run could be found southwest of the crossroads themselves, and Clan Ironhelm's valley was located nearby. Although Thessar had not been back to Ironhelm territory for some ten years, since he had completed his final job as a mercenary, he appreciated the party’s offer to send his regards to the clan. Thessar asked them to remind Aerikoth that he and the wizard had pending business, which Rahnee agreed to do. _(While I perhaps am not as cynical as my predecessor 'R' has shown himself to be regarding the wizard's motives and actions, I must admit to some puzzlement regarding the apparent utter lack of curiosity on his companions' part as to his plans in Westgate. --C)_

After departing Thessar's house, the group made for Shalush Myrkeer's shop in the Market district to load up on supplies. Tents and bedrolls were purchased, along with other items deemed necessary for the long trip, although Brok-Tul had no luck in finding iron rations. Taking advantage of the clear skies, the four made their way across the city and set foot on Trader's Road, moving west at a brisk pace.

Once night fell, Rahnee began to feel poorly, complaining of flu-like symptoms. After a few more hours of travel in the cold and rain, she collapsed on the side of the road. While Brok-Tul and Veran tended to her, a group of bandits dressed in black suddenly appeared out of the dark night, setting upon the three companions who were still standing. Brok-Tul stood by Rahnee's prone form, protecting her from the onslaught, while Jokull and Veran fended off the initial attack and then went on the offensive. Jokull's sword cut a particularly vicious swath through their attackers and the bandits were soon defeated.

After looting the bandits’ bodies for the few valuables they carried, the three debated what to do. Given Rahnee's condition, it was decided to make for the nearest settlement, Reddansyr, once they reached the crossroads. Brok-Tul unlimbered his shield "Picnic Table" and made it into a stretcher for Rahnee's unconscious form, the three hauling it the best they could down the road.


----------



## Carlo-One

After several hours, the group arrived at the Reddansyr crossroads and turned south, soon spotting the town's walls in the distance. At the gates, they were challenged by the local guards and then allowed to pass, having been advised to take themselves and their ailing companion to the Giant's Folly inn. After pausing for a moment to scratch their heads upon seeing the overturned ship forming the roof the inn, they entered and were welcomed by Ian Gryphonhawk, who introduced himself as the inn's proprietor and town leader. Rahnee was taken up to the inn's suite, the only room available, and hot soup was quickly brought up.

By the morning of Nightal 22, Rahnee's condition had evidently improved, as color had returned to her face, although she had not yet awakened. Brok-Tul, Jokull, and Veran talked about the Giant's Run mountains with Ian, then explored the small town, finding a temple of Oghma. Veran took the opportunity to inquire at the temple about Ashnakzeroth and contracted for a tenday's worth of research, results to be delivered to the Gatereach Inn in Westgate when completed. _(It is well worth seeking out the servants of the Lord of Knowledge wherever they are encountered, for much knowledge can be learned that is not otherwise available. --R)_

By midday, Rahnee had awakened and was informed by the others of what had occurred during the bandit ambush and subsequent trek to Reddansyr. After washing up as best she could, she joined the others in the Giant's Folly common room, introducing herself to Ian Gryphonhawk. It was evident that Reddansyr was used as a base by other adventuring companies; one such, the Scarlet Cloaks, were also staying at the inn, and there was an adventurers notice-board in the common room. _(I wonder if they actually had scarlet cloaks. Would that not be a disadvantage when attempting to hide from one's enemies? --C)_

After some more soup and drinks were had, the companions were able to purchase additional supplies for the road, including some iron rations. Ian mentioned that the road south leading to Starmantle, where he was originally from, had been closed due to the weather and monster attacks. Somewhat hesitantly, he also asked the group to keep an eye out for his son Killian, who had departed for Starmantle at the beginning of Uktar. Killian had wanted to try the adventuring life and had not been heard from since. Ian said he was not overly worried, but clearly appreciated Rahnee and Brok-Tul's quick agreement to keep an eye out for the lad.


----------



## Carlo-One

Departing Reddansyr, the group headed north to the crossroads, then spent a short time searching the area for the trail leading into the Giant's Run. Once on the trail, it was a good twelve hours of travel before they arrived outside the small walled village of Mountaingate. Shivering in the cold and snowy night air, they knocked on the gates and were admitted by a village guard. Once inside the small yet cheerily warm village inn, the four companions were greeted by the proprietor, a gnomish woman named Allie.

After some warm drinks and introductions, Rahnee and Brok-Tul took a room upstairs, while Jokull and Veran spread out their bedrolls on the otherwise-deserted common room floor. Once the companions had rested, Allie served them porridge and told them about the way to Clan Ironhelm's valley, while eagerly soliciting news from Westgate. She also pointed them toward Skye's Provisions, where the proprietor informed them he would pay well for winter wolf pelts; a pair of them had been sighted recently in the area.

Departing the village, the four found the trail west toward the valley of Clan Ironhelm, which wound its way past a small cave entrance. Investigating the cave, they found an old stone pillar inside with runes carved on its faces. Brok-Tul took a set of rubbings of the runes, which appeared to be similar in appearance to the runes on the statue in Ashnakzeroth's cavern, although the words were clearly different. Leaving the cave, the group hiked up a snowy ridge and, after some searching, located the way down into Clan Ironhelm's valley.

What greeted them on entering the valley was an impressive sight: a great stone arch filling the space between mountain walls, with massive gates set within and ranks of glowing dwarven statues. Two heavily-armored and armed dwarves challenged the group as they approached the gates. After formal introductions were made and Brok-Tul explained they brought news of a tomb of Ironhelm clansmen, the companions were allowed to pass into the valley and present themselves at the inner gates. Continuing through the valley, which felt much warmer than the surrounding mountains, Rahnee, Brok-Tul, Jokull and Veran introduced themselves to the inner gate guards, who listened to their tale and had them wait while a messenger was sent into the Ironhelm stronghold. The messenger returned and informed them that although they were outsiders, they had shown proper respect for the clan and would be granted an audience. _(On the one hand, this is rather unusual, especially for a band of unknown outsiders including a half-orc. On the other hand, dwarves take very seriously the legacy of their clan members, and it appears that Brok-Tul was more diplomatic than usual. --R)_

Time passed, then a dwarf exited from the inner gates and introduced himself as Clan Elder and Greeter Rumnaher. Formal introductions were again made and the companions' tale explained, including their shared dream and the message from Moradin. Brok-Tul handed over the set of rubbings and a dwarven waraxe taken from Ashnakzeroth's cavern as proof of their story. Although Rumnaher said he had not heard of Ashnakzeroth, he evidently took their words seriously. Rumnaher acknowledged that the copy of the runic inscription on the statue from the tomb outside of Westgate proved that his clan-mates were once there. Upon Rumnaher’s request, he was allowed by the companions to keep the copy as an important record of Ironhelm clan history. _(It was good foresight that led the companions to recognize the importance of these material signs of what they had discovered in the chamber under the Seven Hills, otherwise their tale might have seemed too fantastic to be credible. --C)_

The Clan Greeter said that the companions' vision of the construction of the statue and of Moradin signified that the matter should be of importance to the clan, and therefore required a dwarfmoot to debate its meaning. When compensation was offered to the group, Rahnee protested, saying none was needed, but in the end was convinced to accept some of the clan's gold as a symbol of their gratitude. _(Being the usual dance of words by the good-aligned who express no wish for compensation for their deeds, yet are happy enough to receive it anyway. --R)_. Rumnaher inquired where a clan emissary could find them in the future, so Rahnee told him they could leave word at the Gatereach Inn in Westgate. Brok-Tul took the opportunity to also pass along Thessar's regards. The audience with Rumnaher now being over, the companions turned toward the valley's exit.

It was a dark on Nightal 24 when the four companions returned to the Gatereach guest house, clearly happy to be able to rest after their long journey. Aerikoth was filled in by all of them on the journey's events. He informed the others in turn that the previous few days had been quiet, although rumors were circulating in the city about the upcoming elections. After a night during which - for once - no one shared a dream, they reunited for breakfast at the Gatereach. Next steps were debated, with Veran indicating he desired to leave for the dead necromancer's lair in Amee Pass immediately, although he was unsure if that was the wisest course to follow. After finishing breakfast, Jokull departed to speak to Stanslav at the Quivering Thumb, while Brok-Tul went to the Mercenaries Guild to see if he could gather any new information there.


----------



## Carlo-One

*In Search of Ashnakzeroth*

Later that day, with Jokull still out and Veran having departed to post a message to his monastery, the boy Tabor showed up at the Gatereach guest house with a package for Aerikoth from the mage Gondeth. Aerikoth gave the lad a gold piece for his trouble and turned to examining Gondeth's writings, which contained the results of his research on Ashnakzeroth. Meanwhile, Rahnee and Brok-Tul discussed their upcoming wedding.

That night, Veran returned and confirmed plans with Aerikoth, Rahnee, and Brok-Tul to travel to Turnton and then on to the former lair of the necromancer Zagath near Amee Pass. They would be missing the former Purple Knight, however. While the others were at dinner, Jokull returned to the guest house and left a somewhat cryptic note in Rahnee's room that said urgent business in Westgate would keep him from joining them on the trip to Turnton. Aerikoth expressed his interest in examining the ruin where Zagath had lived, since he had not been able to do so the previous time he had journeyed to the area.

The morning of Nightal 26, Brok-Tul took inventory of his equipment in preparation for their journey, remembering after some fruitless searching that he had left his magical sword and a set of armor with High Cleric Carlin in Turnton to be blessed. At breakfast, Rahnee reminded Aerikoth that the results of Gondeth's research had not yet been shared with Veran. Aerikoth mentioned that Gondeth had come to some conclusions and had offered some speculations as well, passing Gondeth's papers to the monk. Veran read the papers, imprinted with Gondeth's wizard sigil at the bottom, with intense interest:

_"_Notes on Ashnakzeroth:

For the past tenday, I have researched all of my available lore, including the dark tome which you provided me, and have reached the following conclusions, presented in order of certainty. Do with this information what you will.

-- Certain: Ashnakzeroth was a mage of great might in the era of Netheril.

-- Mostly certain: Ashnakzeroth either created the first human lich, or was himself said lich. Based on what you have shared with me during our discussions, I believe he ended up as one, regardless, and was worshipped in ancient times by some unsophisticated dwellers of the Dragon Coast, eventually becoming one of the Seven Lost Gods. His material form was almost certainly destroyed by the events precipitated by Karsus' Folly.

-- Speculation: Ashnakzeroth's spirit could have survived, even if the magic binding it to its undead form had failed. Such a spirit would be incorporeal and no doubt suffer major shock and loss of power from the experience. Such a spirit might be able to eventually reconstitute itself, at least in part, if sufficiently powerful and if aided by either its own prepared magicks or those of outside forces._"_

Veran was particularly taken with the portion on the potential reconstitution of Ashnakzeroth, commenting that their trip now appeared to be even more important. Rahnee agreed that there was apparently some connection with the defeated necromancer Zagath, there being entirely too many coincidences for the situation to be merely a flip of Tymora's Coin.

_(The wizard Gondeth did a great service in researching and exposing the history of the abomination. His speculation was also well-informed. --R)

(Although this is now well-known to the Order, it is still of great significance. It gives me a shiver to think of these first steps being taken in understanding the threat posed by the abomination. --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

After returning to the Gatereach guest house and equipping themselves, the companions headed for the road outside South Gate which lead toward Turnton. After some hours' travel, they were attacked by two great wolves in the wooded area near the Glees crossroads. Brok-Tul took several wounds in the fight, but the animals were killed without anyone else being harmed. _(These crossroads appear to attract hostile creatures, as the party is regularly ambushed there. --C)_

Continuing on, they reached the northern outskirts of Turnton after another three hours. Once they had been challenged and recognized at the gates, the guard captain saluted the three heroes of the battle of Glees – Aerikoth, Rahnee and Brok-Tul – and was introduced to Veran. Asked by Rahnee for news, the captain commented that the town was doing well, although fell beasts continued to roam the countryside, with commerce among the Baron's holdings down as a result. Rahnee mentioned that they had run into huge wolves on the way and the captain commented that those and more were now common on the road north. The Baron's guard no longer sent out individual patrols, but traveled in large numbers with caravans once a tenday.

The four stopped at the Traveler's Cheer Inn for the night, Rahnee generously paying for individual rooms for all of them. The innkeeper Karl was somewhat embarrassed at having to ask for payment, since he normally provided free rooms for her and the other heroes of Glees, but greatly appreciated Rahnee's coin in light of the recent drop in trade. The morning of Nightal 27 they enjoyed the inn’s hearty fare, porridge with honey and sweet butter for breakfast, although the taste was somewhat overwhelming for Veran's palate. Rahnee inquired about Baron Pahar, and was informed by Karl and two baronial soldiers who were loitering nearby that he was inspecting some new defenses and would likely be out for another two days.

Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Veran then paid a visit to High Cleric Carlin at the temple of Helm, while Aerikoth busied himself in the town. Once the three had finished with Carlin, they emerged into the daylight to meet a waiting Aerikoth, then headed out of town and turned northwest, the way to Amee Pass. As the group approached the pass, Brok-Tul dropped back out of sight in order to cover their back trail. The other three made their way towards the pass entrance, passing in silence the remnants of Baron Pahar's former outpost, now only marked by an old guard platform. After hiking for three hours, they reached the fork and confirmed that the western side remained blocked, the boulders having been placed there by the Sess goblin tribe. The eastern side of the fork, where two ettins had previously laired, was confirmed to be open. Aerikoth, Rahnee, and Veran followed it until the path ended in a dark, forested area.

Rahnee and Veran expressed feelings of dark foreboding, but were nonetheless ready to move on and explore the area, when a small goblin figure emerged from the shadows. Through a combination of broken speech and gestures, the Sess scout - for that was what he was - managed to convey to the three adventurers the danger posed by lurking spirits in the forest and the need for a shaman to combat them. As best as the others could understand, the goblin was a scout left behind by the Sess tribe to keep watch on the dangers of the forest. Rahnee, Aerikoth, and Veran decided to move back into the pass and camp for the night.


----------



## Carlo-One

At the camp, the Sess warrior introduced himself as "Hunt-Good-Bad-Things" and shared the group's fire, speaking in broken Common about some of his clan's legends. One legend referred to "Ashnakzeroth-taglanonik" - meaning (according to the goblin) "It Rise in Dark." As the goblin was speaking, Brok-Tul arrived and confirmed that nothing was threatening their back trail. Introductions to the Sess scout were made and the four adventurers took turns standing watch as the others slept.

In the morning, the adventurers struck camp and headed back for the forest, while "Hunt-Good-Bad-Things" volunteered to wait for them in the pass and bring word back to his clanmates of their fate. Although it was daytime when the four reached the forest, it remained unnaturally darkened. Soon after they began to penetrate the area, they had their first encounter with a spirit, which was summarily dispatched to its final rest. Several other individual ones were encountered and the party was attacked by a group of them in the northwest part of the forest, near some old ruins. Their enemies were accompanied by a human-looking figure that cast several spells before entering the melee. After an intense fight, the spirits were defeated and the spellcaster - a curst - was also put to its final rest. The spirits caused little damage to the adventurers, although Veran suffered the chill touch of one that sapped his life energy.

While Veran said words to speed the spirits on their way to final judgment, Rahnee knelt by the body of the curst and uncovered a small, weathered book. After some further exploration of the area and the defeat of another group of spirits, the party's attention turned toward the old entrance to Zagath's lair, now covered by a rockfall and a network of vines. Aerikoth stated that the vines were the result of a druidic spell. Brok-Tul's efforts to clear the vines with his sword resulted in a notched blade as it clanged off the stone underneath, while Veran's attempt to torch the vines sputtered.

After reading the curst's journal, Aerikoth declared that it was likely the crazed druid Yane, whom Aerikoth had encountered previously; it appeared that anything dying within the confines of the darkened forest rose as undead. (_This is a powerful indication of a baneful presence in the area. --R_). Yane, before dying, had apparently collapsed the ruin's entrance in an effort to save the forest, although the circumstances were unclear. His journal also made reference to explorations of the old ruins, including the discovery of powder from a shattered gem, and cryptic words about "blood magic." (_A sad but nonetheless brave and noble end for the forest's druid, who did everything he could to combat the spreading evil. --C_). Veran, occupied with his thoughts, mused about the possibility of the shattered gem having contained the soul essence of a lich. Following some prayers and a minor ritual, Brok-Tul told the others that Helm was satisfied with what they had done in releasing the dead druid from his curse. The half-orc cleric also seemed to have undergone some sort of internal change, as he thanked Helm for his new insight.

Aerikoth, Rahnee, Brok-Tul and Veran left the darkened forest and headed back into the pass, where their Sess goblin acquaintance was waiting for them. Rahnee informed the Sess scout that they had successfully broken some of the forest's curse, although she still advised caution for any who would enter it. Aerikoth commented to Rahnee that hers was perhaps an over-optimistic assessment, but that the "creature" might not understand anyway, making a misleading tale warranted. After Aerikoth had finished speaking, Brok-Tul turned to the goblin and told him that the forest spirits had been laid to rest and that Helm said their work was done for now. The goblin scout saluted the adventurers for their deeds and departed to return to his tribe, while the others began the trek back to Turnton.


----------



## Carlo-One

After arriving in Turnton, the four encountered Jokull at the Traveler's Cheer inn; the former Purple Dragon had accompanied a caravan from Westgate that had just arrived in town. Innkeeper Karl made their rooms ready and Veran, looking pale, went up to his immediately. Aerikoth also retired for the night. After checking in on Veran, Brok-Tul returned to the common room to, along with Rahnee, fill Jokull in on their adventures.

In the morning, the group breakfasted on hot oatmeal and then, with the exception of Aerikoth, decided to go to the temple of Helm. At the temple, Rahnee, Brok-Tul, Veran and Jokull filled High Cleric Carlin in on what had happened in Amee Pass. Veran's life energy drain unfortunately could not be counteracted by Carlin's magic, as the priest of Helm did not have a suitable spell available. Rather than wait any longer in Turnton, the group decided to make for Westgate, collecting Aerikoth on the way out of town.

Near the crossroads to the village of Glees, the five adventurers encountered the woman who called herself Melissa. Instead of immediately attempting to ambush them as she had in the past, this time she awaited them in the middle of the road. Summoning several skeletal warriors to her side, she asked the party if they wished to speak with her before continuing their travels. Veran angrily denounced her for violating the dead, barely containing his rage while Brok-Tul, Jokull, and Rahnee engaged Melissa in a tense conversation.

Melissa told them that "the Master" was impressed and wished to know more about them and their intentions, offering to reach a bargain with them. After repeated questioning, Melissa said that the party would know the name of her Master as "Ashnakzeroth" - a fact which surprised no one. Melissa termed him a generous master, one who only wished to be left alone and could grant them great power for a small price. Jokull indicated they would listen to her proposition, while Veran continued to verbally excoriate both her and her master. (_The former Purple Dragon plays it smart, wishing to gather additional knowledge about their enemy, while Brother Veran's temper unfortunately gets the best of him in this situation. Of course, it is easy to keep calm thoughts when faced with abomination that is only words on a page, rather than having to look it in the eyes. --R_)

Melissa explained that her Master had suffered an unfortunate reverse some moons ago, when certain magics that had been prepared were interrupted before they could be completed. He now required the fresh blood of a mage to complete his project, which would allow him to grant his followers more power. Due to what her Master termed the strange harmonics of magic, because Aerikoth had been present when the previous ceremony was disrupted – in other words, before the necromancer Zagath could sacrifice a mage that had been captured from Baron Pahar's outpost – Aerikoth's blood would be preferable. However, the Master understood that this might not be acceptable to the group, so the blood of another mage would suffice. While Jokull and Brok-Tul were exchanging conversational barbs with Melissa, the discussion came to an abrupt end as Veran, unable to contain himself any longer, shouted "Judgment comes for all, yours comes now!" and rushed to attack her. (_The battle-cry of the Order! --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Seeing the monk coming, Melissa chanted a few words and lightning sprung from her fingertips, lashing its way through the party. As she ran toward her nearest skeletal guardian for protection, Aerikoth summoned a great wolf to his side and the remainder of the party attacked. During the melee, Melissa vanished for some time, letting her skeletal warriors fight for her, but she reappeared in order to cast bolts of force at the party. This proved to be her undoing, as Aerikoth turned his magics from the skeletal warriors, who appeared resistant to his spells, to target her instead.

Falling to her knees, Melissa attempted to surrender, but too late, as Aerikoth's summoned wolf savaged her, although she killed it with a last blow from her knife. The wizard tossed in a final fireball to char her corpse. Meanwhile, the others finished their desperate battle against the undead warriors, who had slain a weakened Veran and left Brok-Tul bleeding on the ground. Brok-Tul was revived on the battlefield by Rahnee and they moved to help Jokull finish off their remaining opponents, assisted by a second wolf summoned by Aerikoth. All, save for the wizard, were bloody and battered once the last bones of their foes had clattered to the ground. After taking a few moments to staunch the worst of their wounds, the party took possession of the corpses of Veran and Melissa and turned back towards Turnton.

The guards at the gate quickly let the party in once they reached the town. The guard captain informed Rahnee that Baron Pahar had returned, so she and Aerikoth went to Pahar's manor to fill him in on events while the others went to the temple of Helm. High Cleric Carlin, fetched immediately by the temple priest on duty, was taken aback by what had occurred, but agreed to try and raise both of the dead: Veran because of his loyal service, and Melissa because she had information vital to their search for Ashnakzeroth. Carlin asked Brok-Tul and Jokull to concentrate on thoughts of their companion, including his courage and defense of their cause, while he began the ritual to raise Veran. After Carlin had spent some time concentrating on the ritual, a holy light appeared over Veran's body and the monk raised his head slowly – weak but alive!_ (Followers of Kelemvor's path are conflicted over the practice of raising the dead in such manner, some being uneasy at this apparent interference with Judgment. Yet should the person be worthy, and Kelemvor be willing to relinquish for a time his dominion, it is not prohibited. --C)_

After Brok-Tul and Jokull had finished welcoming Veran back to the realm of the living and Brok-Tul had healed the monk's wounds, Carlin spent some time speaking alone with Veran. Once they returned from Carlin's private chamber, the conversation turned to what should be done with Melissa – or Deedee, as Carlin informed them she was originally named. The High Cleric indicated that he would have relatively little time to speak with her spirit in the Fugue Plane, time needed to convince her to allow herself to be raised. Therefore, he asked the others to recount as much as they knew about Ashnakzeroth and Melissa's relationship with it, in order to be best prepared.

Brok-Tul, Jokull, and Veran reviewed their encounter at the crossroads with Melissa and their previous discoveries involving Ashnakzeroth. Veran, somewhat reluctantly, also agreed to guarantee Melissa's safety if she returned, stating that if it were Kelemvor's will, he would not oppose it. Regarding Deedee (Melissa), Carlin seemed regretful, rather than wrathful, that her rebellious youth in Turnton and decision to follow Zagath had turned out so poorly, the cleric instead reserving his wrath for the necromancer. _(The story of Melissa/DeeDee is indeed tragic in nature, although she chose her own path rather than having it forced upon her. Much suffering would have been avoided had she not sought power in the company of Zagath. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

High Cleric Carlin prepared to begin the ritual to raise Melissa, warning the others that it would likely take much longer and be more onerous than the one undertaken to raise Veran. His words proved true, as the time he spent in the ritual stretched on and he began to show signs of strain. Brok-Tul cast several blessings on Carlin, which seemed to stabilize him for a short while. However, after additional time had passed, beads of sweat broke out on the High Cleric's forehead and he cried out briefly.

The priest on duty whispered something to Brok-Tul, who approached Carlin and put a hand on his shoulder. The touch seemed to break the trance Carlin was under, as the ritual was interrupted and Carlin's awareness returned to the room. Carlin chastised Brok-Tul for interfering with the ritual, although he appreciated the concern shown for him by the half-orc cleric. Carlin told them he had learned some things while in contact with Melissa's spirit, but had to retire in order to rest and contemplate his experience before re-attempting the ritual in the morning; Carlin believed their second chance at raising her would be the final one.

The companions spent the night at Baron Pahar's manor, then returned to the temple in the morning to witness Carlin's second attempt at the ritual. The High Cleric of Helm once again appeared to struggle while in a trance-like state, briefly crying out, but after a time a holy light appeared and Melissa's body shuddered, weakly beginning to breathe. Carlin directed the under-priest present to find clothing for Melissa and take her into Carlin's chamber to begin her healing process. Looking weak but determined, Carlin then told the group that he wished to share with them things he had learned during his ordeal to revive Melissa.

During the previous ritual, she had been quite resistant to returning to Faerun; Carlin speculated that the extra time in Kelemvor's dead realm had helped convince her that the living one would be less pleasant for her. (_Kelemvor's peace is the most final, in truth. --C_). Carlin also learned something about her connection to Ashnakzeroth. It appeared that the abomination had granted her some of its own strength, which is where her magical abilities derived from. It had done the same thing with Zagath, when he was its servant. Correcting Brok-Tul's idea that she might be an avatar of a deity, Carlin called it the equivalent of sorcery, with magical ability being fused into the subject's blood. As long as both she and Ashnakzeroth lived, the High Cleric believed there would be some connection between them through her blood.

In response to questions from Rahnee and Jokull, Carlin indicated that he did not think Ashnakzeroth had direct control over Melissa as a result of their connection. Rather, it had seduced her to be a willing follower through promises of power. Rahnee then asked point-blank how Carlin was able to convince her to return. The High Cleric, after reaffirming Veran's pledge not to kill Melissa, stated that he believed she still intended to aid her master, perhaps seeking to dupe them while playing the innocent. Carlin's main argument in convincing her to return had been that she could do nothing to aid Ashnakzeroth while in Kelemvor's halls. Carlin said that her words were carefully constructed during the bargain she struck with him while in the Fugue Plane. Although she promised to provide information on Ashnakzeroth they would find useful, Carlin thought her promise might be double-edged. (_It is dangerous indeed to have a serpent be your guide into a swamp. --R_). When Jokull asked how dangerous her magic remained, Carlin answered by saying that her innate ability appeared small, speculating that she had been aided by magical devices provided by her master.


----------



## Carlo-One

The High Cleric intended to nurse Melissa slowly back to health, giving him time to try and create a bond with her as well as extract the information they needed in order to find and defeat Ashnakzeroth. Carlin thought that her relatively helpless condition might give him some measure of control as well. Believing that attempting to interrogate her at that time would be pointless, he suggested that the party journey to Teziir and seek aid from Thyxlys Jon, the head of the Temple of Helm. Carlin said that the best diviner on the Dragon Coast was also rumored to be in Teziir, but he did not know who or where they could be found; Thyxlys Jon might be able to help find this wizard.

Aerikoth at this point queried Carlin about his ultimate intentions for Melissa. Carlin confessed that he did not know, expecting that her fate would not be determined until after Ashnakzeroth had been dealt with. This prompted a discussion between Brok-Tul and Jokull over what would be a suitable fate for her, perhaps bonded service to Turnton for a time, although Jokull expressed doubt that she could ever be trusted. Before the companions left, Brok-Tul accepted a letter of introduction to Thyxlys Jon; Carlin had not seen him in two years, but called him a good and strong man.

The journey to Westgate this time was relatively uneventful. Shivering in the cold weather, except for an apparently imperturbable Aerikoth, the companions briefly drew up at the sight of skeleton bones near the Glees crossroads; however, they quickly determined that the bones, those of the defeated skeletal warriors, would never move again. Once inside the city walls, Rahnee and Brok-Tul raced each other to the warm entrance of the Gatereach Inn, Rahnee beating her large companion by a helm's length. Once inside, Jandrico Swift and Janatha brought hot tea to the tired adventurers. Rahnee asked the innkeep about the city of Teziir, explaining they might be headed there. Janatha excitedly asked if she could go along and visit her family, informing them that had grown up in Teziir and was the daughter of Queron Ulanthar, one of the city's greatest merchants. (_Although not mentioned specifically, Janatha's origin must have been something of a shock to discover. One does not expect a child of a wealthy Dragon Coast merchant to be occupied as a serving girl in a Westgate inn. Of course, there is more to her story, as shall be seen. --R_)

After chiding a belatedly repentant Janatha for pridefulness, Jandrico explained that he would not allow her to make the trip without a proper escort, but if the party was willing to accompany her, he would let her travel with them. Rahnee asked Janatha if she could be ready the following morning, and the wide-eyed girl immediately ran off to start packing her things. Once Janatha had left, Jandrico reminded the adventurers that their lease on the guest house was up, it being Nightal 30, and asked them if they wanted to renew it. All agreed that it would be a good thing to do and each contributed 80 gold for their share of the next month's rent. Jokull pondered aloud if during their journey they might be able to find Seriawan of Teziir, the person who they understood was responsible for purchasing the Hidden House. After finishing their tea, the tired adventurers went to the guest house to sleep on the last night of the Year of Wild Magic.


----------



## Carlo-One

*The Road to Teziir*

After a dream-filled night, the companions slowly regrouped for breakfast at the Gatereach, where they discussed the road to Teziir and prospects for the Year of Rogue Dragons. While Jandrico went to assist Janatha in finishing her morning chores, the group discussed their next moves. Brok-Tul expressed his desire to return to Turnton to make a large donation to the temple of Helm, apparently prompted by a dream he had experienced the previous night. Rahnee pointed out that they could stop at Turnton on the way back from Teziir, which satisfied the half-orc priest. Tracking down the person who had purchased the Hidden House was also mentioned as a goal for their trip, along with obtaining more information on Ashnakzeroth.

Having finished her chores, Janatha raced upstairs and returned dressed in a well-made set of traveling gear that drew a compliment from Rahnee. Heartfelt goodbyes were exchanged with Jandrico, then Janatha eagerly departed the inn along with the rest of the party. Once outside, Rahnee instructed Janatha to stay close to either Veran or Aerikoth and do exactly what they said. Aerikoth, noticing that their new companion was weaponless, reached into his robes and offered her a dagger to use for protection. Janatha hesitated at first, but accepted after Aerikoth, Jokull, and Rahnee encouraged her to take the weapon. The group headed for Trader's Road and turned west along it, the sun at their backs providing needed warmth on an otherwise cold day.

After a day's travel, the party reached the Reddansyr crossroads area, arriving well after night had come. A light snowfall and Janatha's complaints about sore feet seemed to indicate that it was time to rest for the night. Moving towards the crossroads, Brok-Tul was challenged by a mercenary sentry at a camp on the side of the road. The half-orc identified himself and his companions - "Helm's Shadows" - as being from Westgate.

The camp turned out to be that of Losifan Urdo, an officer of the Mercenaries Guild, who recognized their company name and invited them to share his fire for the night. Jokull set up a tent close to the fire and Janatha needed little encouragement from Aerikoth to enter it and go to sleep. Additional introductions were made, Losifan recognizing Rahnee's family name as that of Waterdeep nobility. He also observed that Janatha did not appear to be the mercenary type, inquiring as to who she was. Rahnee explained, with studied indifference, that they were escorting her to her family as a favor to a friend. Losifan, who acted as the gracious host, invited the others to sit by the fire and swap stories. Two of his mercenary guards stood watch while the other four slept.


----------



## Carlo-One

"Since you arrived last, I have the privilege of asking you to start off the evening's tales. I am curious as to what happened on that island you scouted, not to mention how you managed to upset a dragon into attacking the ship on the way back." His lips turned into a merry grin while his eyes twinkled, looking slightly devilish.

Rahnee lowered herself gracefully to sit by the fire, drawing her cloak closer across the bow she laid in her lap to keep the string dry. She smiled serenely at the mercenary captain and blinked melting snow from her thick eyelashes.

"Nothing really to tell. Twas a dreary little island with little to recommend it, well, unless you like vines that leap out at you at importune times and cause you to screech like an owl when their little creeper claws sink into ... how shall I say it…delicate parts of your anatomy?" She winks. "Although I will say that finding that dragon skeleton in the treeline was enough to take ME aback, as well as certainly grateful that a pile of bones was all that it was! As for the dragon who attacked our ship, who knows what thoughts go through a dragon's mind. I am sure they do not think as WE do! Tymora blessed us that day with good fortune that the blasted creature was too exhausted to continue its attack!"

She chuckled. "Your turn, sir. How long have you been with the Guild?"

Aerikoth stood by the fire with his arms folded within the sleeves of his robe. He quietly observed Losifan and the other mercenaries while Rahnee spoke. He seemed oblivious to the snow falling and the cold weather and his neutral expression gave no hint to his thoughts or interest in the party's current whereabouts.

Losifan chuckled at Rahnee's description of their island adventure. "Surely you could spin a taller tale than that, milady? But perhaps that is simply an indication of your youth." Losifan gave her a wink as he finished.

"Since you asked, I have been with the guild for nigh seven years now, joining it when I - no doubt - was as young as the fair lady." Losifan gave Rahnee a courtly bow, half- mocking, half-serious. "I fear my aptitude lies in command of men in the field, rather than command of ledgers and politics, so I am something of a disappointment to the family." Losifan's grin indicated that he did not seem to be disappointed in the least, for his part.

"Perhaps I could spin a better tale, good sir, however, I am but a frail delicately-raised maiden, and must leave the boisterous tales of daring do to my brothers who are proud to declaim on their prowess at arms . . . and other things." Rahnee laughed merrily at Losifan's wry expression. "Or perhaps I now tell a tall tale, and you can see why I am not cut out for the stage!"

"And how are your brothers in Waterdeep, my oh-so-modest lady? You travel far from home, even for one of your clan. I do hope that some family disagreement has not led you to the Dragon Coast, although I would certainly sympathize if that were the case." Losifan spared a glance for the silent Aerikoth, casually noting his presence before returning his attention to Rahnee.

Brok-Tul ambled over, happy to be out of his chafing platemail though it was made for just his size, of course. "Heya, anyone need a chant to heat yer greaves? It's colder than a frost-pixie's stick." He caught the last phrase the Guildsman had mentioned. "Yeah, I hope I'm not gonna be her family's next disagreement. But if it comes to that, we'll line her brothers up an' I'll go three outta five."

He plunked down next to Rahnee' and negotiated one of her boots into his lap, where he started to massage her insole. "I hear there's bandits down this way. Seen any 'round here? Maybe this time we meet 'em, we'll get to keep their ship." His grin seemed to indicate an inside joke, but his eyes were unblinking...as if waiting for something to drop.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee smiled as Brok plunked himself down beside her. She answered Losifan’s question: "Oh, no, no family disagreement! Actually . . . " - she leaned forward as if to impart something confidential - ". . . I think they sent me to deliver horses in hopes of persuading me to stay at home and be the properly dutiful daughter." She chuckled and then mournfully sighed. "Alas, it did not work. I have always been sort of the black sheep of the family. Bah! Who wants to sit in burdensome dresses, daintily doing needlework? I ask you, sir! Would you be content doing that when there is such a gloriously beautiful world out and about? Actually, I have been trying to persuade my brothers that Clan Roaringhorn should extend its trade routes into Westgate on a regular basis. As a member of one of Westgate's leading houses, what do you think of such an idea? After all, tis said that Tymora favors the bold!"

Losifan appeared amused by Brok-Tul and Rahnee's exchange, but was only half-joking when he began speaking again. "Mercantile competition is a serious thing in Westgate, serious even for Waterdhavian nobility. Additional trade opportunities are always welcome, since everyone appreciates unique and quality goods - such as Roaringhorn horses, for example! I have observed that additional competitors are not liked by anyone, however."

The bearded noble turned to Brok-Tul. "No bandits seen this trip, at least. They rarely attack bands of well-armed travelers, although a small group might seem vulnerable. But your comments intrigue me sir, what could you possibly do that would upset the fair lady's brethren at such a great distance? It seems at least she does not object to it."

Rahnee answered first. "Master Urdo, if you know anything about my brothers, then you know that it takes absolutely nothing to persuade them that a good brawl is in order! Their happiest moments are drinking, brawling, wenching, fighting, brawling, drinking. . . did I mention drinking and brawling?" She grimaced slightly and then chuckled. "Now if my Lord Brothers could only figure out a way to export brawling, Clan Roaringhorn would have the market cornered!"

Brok-Tul's own rueful chuckle grumbled out, "Yeah, I hear that it's prob'ly gonna be some kinda initiation to be had in the Roaringhorn family. Approve of me or not, I'm sure when we meet I'll have ta either cure some hangovers, sew some arms back on with Helm's blessings, or both." Brok seemed thoughtful for a moment, switching to Rahnee's other foot. "Could ya do us a favor, Lord Urdo? We just packed basic rations an' took some tealeaves. If ya have anythin' more eatable than iron rations, we'll set up a teapot of Holy Tea ta chase evil spirits off once we get a hot kettle boilin' here."

Losifan still appeared a little puzzled by Brok-Tul and Rahnee's allusions to what would happen when Brok-Tul met her family, but left it aside. (_Not surprising that the Westgate noble did not assume that a half-orc would be marrying into the Roaringhorn family. Guess who would be coming to dinner in Waterdeep? --R_) "Some tea would be welcome. I'll have one of my men throw a pair of rabbits on the fire as an evening snack." He motioned to the mercenary standing on the opposite side of the fire, who disappeared briefly into a tent and returned with a brace of rabbits, placing them on a spit over the fire. He continued, "I don't suppose you were in Westgate when the announcement was made about the candidates for Croamarkh? I'd be interested to hear who has put themselves forward." As only blank stares answered Losifan, he dropped the subject and joined the others in a welcome late-night meal, retiring soon afterwards.


----------



## Carlo-One

*A New City*

At dawn on Hammer 2, Veran rose as was his custom and went off to meditate. The others awoke shortly afterward and joined Losifan in contributing food for breakfast. It took several tries to get Janatha up from her slumber, but once awake she was eagerly looking forward to reaching Teziir that day. Losifan mentioned that it was a holiday there, so the party would likely find little open for business. When asked by Brok-Tul about it, Janatha said that the holiday was supposedly in honor of an ancient paladin, whose name (Trigonareth? Trigonarith?) Janatha couldn't quite remember. Legends said that the paladin and his companions had defeated a vampire lord in the Dragon Coast. The paladin had later settled in the area where Teziir was today. The leader of the paladins had been Gen Soleilon, who Janatha thought had gone on to the be the first king of Westgate. Losifan interjected that the first human king of Westgate was actually Saldrinar of the Seven Spells, but that Gen Soleilon did defeat a vampire lord to claim the throne around 1,500 years ago. (_It is wise to remember and honor legends of the past, especially ones that are relevant today. --C_)

After some further discussion and a cordial exchange of farewells, the companions broke camp and moved on, Rahnee calling out to Veran to catch up when ready. Four hours of travel brought them to the eastern outskirts of Teziir, where they rested for a short while before Veran arrived. The companions took Janatha up on her offer to give them a tour of the city before they went to her father's house.

As they walked north past the first line of buildings, Janatha pointed out that the city did not have any walls, which had in the past been a point of contention on the ruling Merchant Council. In the Council District, Janatha walked them past the temples of Azuth, Chauntea, Torm, Tyr, and Helm, the last being the biggest in the city. Rahnee asked if there was a temple to Tymora, which Janatha confirmed, apologizing for not having gone by it earlier; Rahnee said she was just curious. Janatha mentioned that the Council encouraged the establishment of temples. Janatha also pointed out the Watch Station, commenting that there was one in most districts, and the wizard's tower, which she knew little about. Jokull took the opportunity to ask Janatha if she had heard of a man called Seriawan. She said, after thinking briefly, that she had not, but perhaps her father would know of him.

Janatha led them north through the Seaside District, which she said had little worth seeing, although she did point out that the coastline was very rocky to the east, commenting that was why the city docks were on the western side of the peninsula. The next area - The Point - according to Janatha was not very nice district, with just a flophouse and a tavern for sailors, but she liked it because it had a great view of the sea. The group agreed with her, pausing for a while by the lighthouse on the northern point, where a park with some benches had been set up. Several seagulls kept them company as they gazed out into the Dragonmere.

The group then walked south along the coast, passing through the Docks District, which appeared relatively busy. Janatha pointed out the Captain's Rest, a tavern where she had been told only sea captains were allowed in. She then led them through the Bayside District and into Traders District, where her father's house was located. Soon, they were outside a rich-seeming home, where Janatha - after pausing to catch her breath - knocked eagerly on the door and announced herself. She was recognized and let in by a servant, followed by the rest of the party.


----------



## Carlo-One

The house they entered appeared both comfortable and rich. The servant departed to fetch Janatha's father, returning shortly and announcing “Queron Ulanthar, Council Member.” With a smile, Queron greeted Janatha and told her it was a pleasant surprise to have her home. A brief introduction of her adventurer "escorts" was then made, Queron thanking them for keeping Janatha safe and complimenting them on having Jandrico Swift's trust.

Queron had his servant pour drinks for the group and they discussed Jandrico and life at the Gatereach, including the unfortunate previous tenant of the Gatereach guesthouse, who - depending on the story - had apparently been eaten by a bear, a lion, or a panther. Queron also took the time to talk with each member of the group individually, as introduced by Rahnee, whose family name Queron recognized. While talking with Aerikoth, Queron mentioned that the local master wizard was Cydaran and had a tower in the Council District, should Aerikoth wish to introduce himself. Janatha apparently was not used to strong drink and was looking a little woozy by the time Rahnee deftly took away her goblet. Queron politely observed that Janatha appeared to need some rest. Before accompanying her upstairs, he invited the group to dine with him that evening, an offer that was immediately accepted.

The adventurers spent the afternoon resting from their long journey. Rahnee, still exhausted from the trip, did not feel up to a fancy dinner and Brok-Tul, not surprisingly, preferred to attend to her than be with the others, offering his and Rahnee’s apologies. Ever the gracious host, Queron had some food sent up to their room, ensuring they were taken care of well.

Shortly before dinner, Aerikoth, Jokull and Veran gathered in the foyer, taking advantage of Queron’s well-stocked bar and examining with interest some of the books and other items in the room. Queron arrived with Janatha on his arm and, at her suggestion, gave his guests a tour of the ground floor, pointing out various objects and relating their stories.

The object of greatest interest to the adventurers was a massive, seemingly perfect amethyst crystal in the shape of a sphere. Queron invited Aerikoth to examine it, as the Councilman understood that sometimes gems could be used for scrying or other magical purposes. In response to a question from Aerikoth about its origin, Queron told the others he had acquired it from a ship captain who had a reputation for both being honest and for traveling further than his fellows. The gem, for which Queron had paid a small fortune over ten years ago, was rumored to have come from a dragon’s hoard. Queron’s best guess was that it had come from the Moonsea region, although he did not know for certain.

Shortly afterwards, dinner was served and the group had a civilized conversation over the fine wine, fresh greens and fish that was served. Queron was curious about the companions’ stories and talk revolved around each of their adventures and histories. Queron also was clearly savvy about goings-on in Westgate, asking about the upcoming elections and referring to other current events. Jokull took the opportunity to raise the topic of Seriawan of Teziir and the mysterious circumstances surrounding his purchase of the Hidden House in Westgate. Although he had not heard of Seriawan, Queron agreed to direct his agents to ask about him in Teziir. After an after-dinner drink, the group retired for the night.

(_Adventurers' tales are normally filled with blood, intrigue, betrayal, torment, doubt and angst. Reading about such a civilized dinner with one of the leading merchants of Teziir is a welcome break from these stresses of life. It also makes me wish the Order's refectory was of higher quality. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

The morning of Hammer 3, the adventurers gathered in the house foyer for breakfast, with the exception of Aerikoth, who chose to remain in his room to study. Queron’s servant Bustable informed the group that Queron and Janatha had already departed in order to breakfast with a friend of the family. While the companions were taking advantage of Queron’s table, Bustable told them about Fogerty’s, the general merchant store in Teziir, and the Hammer and Anvil, the city’s premier supplier of martial equipment; both were located nearby in the Traders District. After finishing their meal, they decided to see what the stores had to offer before going to the Temple of Helm.

Fogerty’s offered a few items they needed and the clerk gave Rahnee directions to the Temple of Helm in the Council District. At the Hammer and Anvil, the dwarven proprietor, Goirin Goldstriker, proudly showed off his selection of arms and armor, much of which came from Clan Ironhelm smiths. Rahnee asked the dwarf if he knew anyone in the city who could enchant weapons. Goirin said the only wizard he knew of in the city was Cydaran, who called himself a master wizard and had a tower in the Council District. Goirin mentioned that he was considered snobbish, however, and did not know if he did such things as enchant weapons. After looking at the selection, Brok-Tul was particularly taken with a large maul and took Goirin up on an offer to test it on an armor stand. Three strokes of the hammer later, the armor stand was in ruins and a smiling Goirin gladly accepted payment from Brok-Tul for both the weapon and his destroyed furniture, wishing the group well as they left the store.

On the way to the temple, Brok-Tul’s new maul attracted somewhat shocked expressions from passers-by, as the half-orc had not yet figured out a way to store it with the rest of his equipment. Once inside the Temple of Helm, however, the guards respectfully made Brok-Tul take the time to lash it up rather than carry it openly. The companions then made their way down the long hall to the altar, which was an impressive suit of standing plate armor. Brok-Tul informed the priests on duty that he had come with a message from High Cleric Carlin for Thyxlys Jon, the head of the temple. The priests, although at first somewhat surprised at Brok-Tul’s appearance, welcomed Brok-Tul as a brother in Helm and one of them went to inform Thyxlys Jon of his arrival. Meanwhile, the other priest showed Brok-Tul and his companions what temple services were available for purchase.

After a short period of time, the priest returned and escorted the party upstairs to see the Grand Cleric. Thyxlys Jon welcomed them all and Brok-Tul introduced his companions. After reading the letter of introduction from Carlin, Thyxlys Jon asked Brok-Tul to clarify what sort of aid was needed. Brok-Tul explained, with the help of commentary from Veran regarding his prophecy, the group’s efforts to combat Ashnakzeroth. Although the Grand Cleric could not offer any additional information on the ancient lich himself, he informed the group that a powerful diviner in Teziir could possibly help. Based on information he had received from a Helm acolyte who had consulted the wizard in the past, Thyxlys Jon said that the diviner preferred to remain incognito. On the fifth day of each month, he explained, an agent of the wizard spends the night at the Sailor's Fancy, in the Docks district. If this agent overhears a worthy seeker, that person is then contacted anonymously. The Grand Cleric did not know why the diviner was so secretive, commenting that the ways of wizards were not always understandable.

Thyxlys Jon, after querying Brok-Tul in a disapproving tone about the untraditional hand- shaped altar in Turnton’s temple to Helm, asked the half-orc cleric to remain for a moment to discuss the matter while the others were escorted on their way. A few minutes later, Brok-Tul rejoined his companions and they walked toward the exit, Rahnee and Jokull having their own comments to make about tradition and its value (or lack thereof). (_Outsiders normally do not understand the importance of such outward manifestations of a deity's symbol. To the initiated, it is often a matter of identity and rightness, which can brook little or no deviation. --C_)

After returning to Queron’s for lunch, an impatient Rahnee and Jokull decided to spend time in the city looking for possible leads on Seriawan, while Brok-Tul and Veran filled Aerikoth in on the latest developments. Bustable informed them that Queron and Janatha planned to return in the evening and had invited the group to dine with them, an offer that was immediately accepted.


----------



## Carlo-One

Following some discussion, Aerikoth, Brok-Tul and Veran decided to head into the city themselves and see what could be usefully accomplished. Outside the local Watch Station, Brok-Tul flagged down a helpful local and asked for directions. The citizen, a man by the name of Sevan, told them about the layout of the city and mentioned that the Road Patrol was hiring mercenaries, if they were looking for work; Road Patrol headquarters could be found to the west of Fogerty’s. Brok-Tul introduced himself and his companions and thanked the man for his help.

The three made their way to the building housing the Road Patrol. Brok-Tul inquired about the state of the roads and the kinds of contracts on offer, mentioning that he had done work for the Westgate Mercenaries Guild. He was told by a clerk that the roads were more or less normal, meaning still dangerous, and that the normal wage was five gold a day, one gold of which was taken by the Road Patrol as its contracting fee; any necessary healing expenses incurred along the way were paid by the customer directly. Brok-Tul commented in a friendly manner that it might be tempting if he weren’t already in the middle of other work, and the three took their leave. (_Another surprisingly diplomatic effort by the half-orc, who might have been expected to say something crass about the pittance on offer. Clearly the Road Patrol is interested in only the lowest level of mercenary guards. --R_)

Next, they stopped in at the nearby Hammer and Anvil, to follow up on what the dwarf Goirin Goldstriker had told them earlier about possibly getting weapons enchanted. Goirin, if anything, was even more scornful of the idea of dealing with the “master wizard of Teziir” Cydaran, commenting that the wizard only dealt with the high-born. Aerikoth asked some intelligent, probing questions about Cydaran, which Goirin answered as best he could, also providing directions to the wizard’s tower in the Council District. Brok-Tul also confirmed with Goirin that the Clan Ironhelm dwarves he dealt with could probably use any unusual metals he ran across to make special weapons and equipment.

The three departed the store and made their way east to the Council District, passing by a number of temples before they reached Cydaran’s tower. As no one answered their hail, they surmised that an appointment would likely be needed to get inside the tower. Since it was by then mid-afternoon, they decided to return to Queron’s and await the results of Rahnee and Jokull’s excursion.

Once the five were together again in the evening, they compared notes. Rahnee had acquired a stunning new outfit, part of her “cover” for asking local merchants about Seriawan. All she was able to discover was that few knew him, he was low caste, and had paid off his debts at Fogerty’s about a tenday ago. Veran and Brok-Tul both commented on the implications of this, namely that Seriawan was likely acting as a front for someone else. (_Not a surprise, but it seems the party now has at least circumstantial confirmation of this fact. Questions remain as to the motives and identity of the one pulling Seriawan's strings. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Bustable appeared and announced that dinner was served, just before Queron entered the foyer, accompanied by Janatha in an elegantly attractive gown. As Brok-Tul observed, the girl was hardly recognizable as the same person who had worked in the Gatereach Inn’s kitchen. Blushing at the adventurer’s compliments, she seated herself next to her father at the dinner table, which was tastefully set.

As the meal progressed, being a savory dish of rosemary chicken and a dry white wine from Arabel, the companions enjoyed a pleasant conversation with Queron. He informed them that news of the nominations for Croamarkh had finally reached Teziir. Three candidates had put themselves forward to lead Westgate: Lord Scirkas Urdo, which surprised no one; Lord Kargerth Cormaeril, whom he had a low opinion of; and an unexpected entrant, Audara Imryth, a cleric of Mystra. Aerikoth had once visited her potion shop, but otherwise none of them had any previous contact with her. Queron speculated, with Rahnee’s agreement, that she must be backed by higher powers. Queron then took the opportunity to explain Teziir’s political system to his guests, which was based on an eleven-member Merchant Council. (_This must have been a reference to the original number, as subsequently the membership shrank significantly. Consolidation of power, whether by intent or happenstance, is often a feature of such governing arrangements. --R_)

At Queron’s request, Brok-Tul and Rahnee shared their stories with the appreciative merchant, as their companions had done at the previous night’s dinner. Queron then informed the group of what his agents had turned up on Seriawan. Seriawan was described as a small-time merchant seeking to make easy money, not necessarily on the right side of the law. He had dropped out of sight approximately a tenday ago, paying off his rooming house debt and departing without saying a word. Queron was told that this was unusual, Seriawan normally being an oily, obsequious man looking to impress others with a false sense of his own importance. Apparently he had shared his plans with no one this time. Since he may have simply moved within the city, Queron asked his agents to see if they could find him.

Brok-Tul, requesting Queron to keep the information secret, shared additional background on the Night Masks and the group’s struggles with the undead around Westgate, as well as mentioning that the place Seriawan had purchased had previously housed a temple to Leira, the dead goddess of illusion. In response to a question from Rahnee, Queron said that he thought a venture involving the ruined temple sounded bad from a business perspective, given the poor condition of the building and the inflated price, based on Aerikoth’s previous description of the place.

After dinner, Jokull excused himself and went upstairs while the others had a drink together. Janatha was surprised to hear from Rahnee that none of her brothers had yet married, which made her look thoughtful. After some good-natured banter about Rahnee’s experiences growing up with twelve unruly siblings, the companions decided to call it a night.


----------



## Carlo-One

*A Call for Help*

Late the following morning of Hammer 4, in response to frantic rapping at the front door of Queron Ulanthar's, the servant Bustable opened it to reveal a wounded Road Patrol mercenary, who stumbled through the entrance. As the mercenary caught his breath, a concerned-looking Rahnee strolled in behind him, joining Brok-Tul, Aerikoth, Jokull and Queron in the foyer. Following expressions of concern from the companions and a quick healing prayer from Brok-Tul, the mercenary, whose name was Yilan, told them that the morning caravan from Westgate had been attacked.

Yilan, who was one of the caravan guards, had been informed that no Road Patrol members were available to attempt a rescue, but that an adventuring company was quartered at Queron’s that might be of assistance. In response to the adventurers’ questions, the mercenary explained that a large group of bandits had ambushed the caravan and were beaten off, but they had been able to seize the last wagon and its occupant, a lady described as wearing dark leathers and a haughty expression. Yilan said that the ambush had occurred an hour east of the city, the bandits having withdrawn to the south after the fight.

Rahnee immediately turned to Queron and volunteered the company’s aid to the Teziir Council, which was gratefully accepted with the additional promise of an ample reward from the council’s coffers. Queron said he would inform Veran of what had occurred when the monk returned from his errands in the city. The adventurers immediately gathered up their gear and departed the house, following Yilan as he guided them out of the city and into the countryside south of Trader’s Road.

The trail left by the bandits, who were estimated to number at least a dozen, was easily followed by the group for the next two hours. Moving around a stand of trees, Yilan was suddenly spotted by two outlying bandit sentries who pursued him and managed to put an arrow in his side before the party came to his rescue and dispatched them. Refusing Brok-Tul’s offer of healing magic, the mercenary told the half-orc cleric to save it for the coming battle and seated himself near some trees.


----------



## Carlo-One

At Aerikoth’s offer, Rahnee was enchanted with a spell of invisibility to allow her to more securely scout the bandit camp. Jokull told her that the next group of sentries would probably be shouting distance away from the first two they had stumbled on; luckily, the dead ones had not had time to raise an alarm. Rahnee returned shortly afterwards, mischievously taking the opportunity to tweak an unsuspecting Brok-Tul before turning visible to report her results. The next group of sentries were four archers, according to Rahnee, with perhaps seven more heavily-armed warriors around a campfire further south; she had seen no sign of the captive woman. Jokull expressed his doubts as to their ability to lure the bandits into battle, prompting Aerikoth to say he would conjure a fireball to attack the nearest sentries, likely attracting the others to the fight.

The battle went according to plan (_For once! --R_), as Aerikoth’s spell had the desired effect of drawing the rest of the bandit gang into battle. The fighting was fierce but quick, as the companions – with the addition of Aerikoth’s summoned dire wolf – made quick work of most of their opponents, then put an end to the battle by surrounding and cutting down the bandit chief and a cleric. While further exploring the area, Brok-Tul entered a small forest clearing, setting off a trap in the process, and found a tent with a lone bandit guard. The others soon joined the half-orc priest in confronting the man, who at Brok-Tul’s approach had dragged his captive partially out of the tent and had placed his sword at her throat.

After a tense exchange of words, the bandit, whose name was Zod, accepted Jokull’s word of honor that they would spare his life. Jokull bound Zod’s arms with some rope, but on Brok-Tul’s advice left his legs free for walking. After the captive was freed of her bonds, she introduced herself as Marise and asked who her rescuers were. Rahnee named them as Helm’s Shadows and individual introductions were also made.

Inside the tent was a chest with the bandit’s loot. Brok-Tul saw to the removal of its trap and unlocked it, rubbing healing salve on his hands afterwards. Marise claimed several scrolls, a gold pouch, and several gems as hers, while Rahnee shared out the remainder. Veran arrived at this point, explaining that he had been able to follow the group’s trail after returning to Queron’s house. As they prepared to leave the bandit camp, Marise asked Brok-Tul to remove his helm. The woman appeared momentarily shocked at the sight of his half-orcish face once he complied with her wish.


----------



## Carlo-One

As they walked north, the group spread out in a long line and the bandit captive Zod saw his chance to make a dash for the forest to his west. Although Rahnee spotted him and pursued, he sprinted madly and dashed into the trees while Rahnee angrily fired a pair of arrows after his retreating form. Rahnee returned to where the rest of the group had paused, close to where their guide Yilan was resting north of the camp, to report Zod’s escape. Marise coolly stated she would eventually track him down and kill him as punishment for what he had done to her. The others did not share her bloodthirstiness and Jokull commented that Zod would not likely last a week on his own, which appeared to somewhat mollify Marise. Aerikoth, having largely ignored the rest of the conversation while he examined the area, commented that the dead cleric with the bandits could be identified by his holy symbol as a worshiper of Mask. Veran found this unsurprising, given that their opponents had, after all, been thieves.

The group traveled uneventfully back to the outskirts of Teziir, where the Road Patrol mercenary Yilan excused himself and headed back to his headquarters, thanking the party again for their help. Marise, giving the impression she no longer enjoyed the others’ company, headed into the city alone, making it clear she wanted no further assistance. Jokull expressed his distrust of the woman, prompting Brok-Tul to comment that he never trusted Westgate nobles.

After making their way to Road Patrol headquarters to check in, the group returned to Queron Ulanthar’s house to report their success. The Council member was elated to hear of their defeat of the gang and hoped that bandit attacks on Trader’s Road would decrease as a result. Queron produced a large purse of gold and handed it to Rahnee to share amongst the group, as a reward from the Council. Queron also mentioned that one of his agents had found a lead on Seriawan and might have more information on him by the next morning. This led Aerikoth to question why finding Seriawan was so important. Rahnee and Brok-Tul in response vigorously asserted their interest in tracking down the purchaser of the Hidden House in Westgate, where Brok-Tul had wished to set up a shrine to Helm. After the at times acrimonious discussion wound down and the remaining spoils from the bandit camp were shared out, the companions retired for the night.


----------



## Carlo-One

*The Diviner*

At highsun the following day, Hammer 5, Queron gathered the companions together to update them regarding the investigation of Seriawan. Brok-Tul, busy composing missives to High Cleric Carlin, stayed in his room. Queron informed them that one of his agents had located someone claiming to know where Seriawan was located. The man had demanded a large amount of gold, so the agent returned to inform Queron of the situation. In response to a question from Rahnee, Queron indicated that 600 gold was the sum named. Jokull was not happy with the size of the sum, nor was Aerikoth, who flatly stated that he would not contribute anything to the endeavor, which he considered a waste of time. Queron shared the fact that the contact was called “Scumby” - presumably not the man’s real name - and could be found in the Foamy Mug tavern at the Point, should the companions wish to investigate further. Queron also furnished Rahnee with a map of Teziir, in order to assist the group in navigating the city.

Since they had no pressing business until the evening, Rahnee and Jokull compared their weapons inventory and traded blades, Rahnee giving the Cormyrian warrior an enchanted short sword recently looted from the bandits in exchange for a longsword that was in his possession. Rahnee also passed Jokull his share of the reward for defeating the bandits. As the others had expressed disinterest in pursuing the “Scumby” lead, Rahnee announced she would go sell some of the rings acquired from the bandits and perhaps visit the temple of Tymora. Veran accompanied her into the city for the afternoon, while Aerikoth and Jokull stayed behind and took advantage of Queron’s interesting library.

Late in the afternoon, Rahnee and Veran returned to find their other three companions relaxing in Queron’s foyer, Jokull with a stack of books and a half-finished glass of wine on the table beside him. After preparations were made, the group departed, heading for the Sailor’s Fancy tavern in the Docks, where they hoped to catch the eye of the anonymous agent of Teziir’s diviner. After asking directions from one of the dock guards, the group cautiously entered the Sailor’s Fancy and looked around, settling on a far corner table. The tavern was a lively place, with a mix of sailors, mercenaries, and locals (including a busy barmaid) all talking. Brok-Tul took it upon himself to speak in a loud voice about some of their recent adventures, looking to attract attention to the group. Eventually an older man, evidently a regular, wandered over to Brok-Tul when the half-orc had returned to the bar and offered to swap tales in exchange for a drink. Brok-Tul agreed and led him back to the table, where the man introduced himself as “Old Tam.” _(Evidently the large, brash and loud half-orc found the task suitable to both his skills and liking. --R)_

Old Tam regaled the group with an old story about his “privateer” ship stopping at a deserted island, where he and a mate snuck out at night and encountered cutlass-wielding skeletons guarding buried treasure. In return, Rahnee, Brok-Tul and Veran took turns telling him a summary version of their journey to the Darkened Forest, their encounter afterwards with Melissa, and their search for the lich who was responsible. (_I am not sure I would be so forthcoming with such information with an old "privateer" that I had just met. Yet it seems no harm was done. --C_) Old Tam, who clearly appreciated the attention paid to him by the “pretty lady,” asked Rahnee for something to remember her by, suggesting a lock of her hair. Aerikoth and Brok-Tul immediately paid serious and close attention to the old man, while Jokull seemed amused by the request. Rahnee, smiling softly, acquiesced and had Brok-Tul cut a lock of her hair off. (_The lass likely was aware of the uses for divination for the lock of hair, no doubt a mark of her noble education in Waterdeep. --R_). After she had given it to Old Tam, the sailor thanked her for being kind to an old man and walked off slowly and proudly to show his mates. A short while later, their drinks finished, the companions returned to Queron’s for the night.


----------



## Carlo-One

The next morning, everyone except for Brok-Tul and Jokull made it downstairs for breakfast on time, although the half-orc eventually wandered down and managed to scrounge for leftovers in the late morning. While he was doing this, a messenger arrived at the door and handed a letter to Queron’s servant Bustable, who read the outside of it and observed that it was addressed to Rahnee. After he passed it along to her, she opened it and shared its contents with the rest of the group: "If you wish to find what you seek, go to the temple of Azuth at highsun. Answer the riddle of the priest by knowing thyself for the answer."

Brok-Tul immediately stated that they had to go to the Azuth temple at highsun, ask to talk to the priest or high-priest, listen to some riddle, and say "Helm's Shadows” - or, jokingly, maybe just “lost.” Aerikoth was unimpressed by what he termed the note’s “histrionics” but nevertheless encouraged the party, after some extended banter between Rahnee and Brok-Tul, to go to the temple per the note’s instructions.
After walking through Traders District and into the Council District, the four companions - Rahnee, Brok-Tul, Aerikoth and Veran - easily located the temple of Azuth, which had illusory doors of lightning along much of its façade. Once they had entered, the temple priest greeted them and also introduced a pixie dragon, who was flying around the interior, as “Pixilator.” After Rahnee showed the priest the note, he offered a riddle, which he said would be simple to answer “if you know who you are.”

The riddle itself, “where there is sunlight, there must always be…” did not impress Aerikoth, who termed it rudimentary and incomplete. (_At least the mage demonstrates the virtue of consistency with his rudeness and dismissive attitude towards all of the priests he encounters. --R_). In reply, the priest stated that Aerikoth argued from the head rather than the heart - and in any case, he was not the one to whom the note was addressed. At this point, Rahnee stepped forward and said, “Helm’s Shadows we are. And Helm’s Shadows we will be.” This was indeed the answer the priest was looking for. He asked the party to stand on the four symbols painted on the corners of the floor. Once they had done that, he stood in the center of them and softly spoke a series of words, transporting the companions in a flash of light to the upper floor of the temple. There, a middle-aged man with fierce blue eyes set in a craggy face awaited them, introducing himself as Isyio, the diviner.

Once Rahnee had made introductions, Isyio motioned for them to gather by a large mirror and discuss what had brought them to him. Aerikoth explained succinctly what they knew of Ashnakzeroth and his return. Rahnee then mentioned their dreams, including the shared ones which had seemingly transported them back in time to the lich’s cavern in the Seven Hills outside Westgate. Isyio listened intently as the companions related their experiences and deductions about what had happened with Ashnakzeroth.

The diviner told them that their cause appeared more than worthy, since Ashnakzeroth’s return could signify nothing but evil for the people of the Dragon Coast. He said he was therefore willing to use his greatest divination magic on their behalf, one which opened a pathway for his mind to one of the Outer Planes. He would be able to ask no more than four questions of one of the plane’s inhabitants, receiving only terse - but hopefully true - answers in return.

Isyio asked that the group designate one of their number to ask the questions, as the diviner would have to concentrate fully on maintaining the extraplanar link. After some further discussion regarding the process and what plane the party would prefer to contact, which was inconclusive, Isyio began preparing the spell, which he indicated would take approximately ten minutes. While he began chanting the words necessary for its casting, the group debated which questions to ask, designating Aerikoth to ask them on their behalf.


----------



## Carlo-One

When Isyio had finally ceased his chanting, he turned and looked toward Aerikoth with distant and otherworldly eyes. Unruffled, the mage asked the first question: “The creature known as Ashnakzeroth, does he or those who serve as minions to him reside in the location known as the hills of the lost gods near the city of Westgate?” Isyio then mouthed Aerikoth’s words silently and, in a distant and hollow voice, answered “No.”

Aerikoth narrowed his eyes and continued in a neutral tone: “Does the creature Ashnakzeroth or the ones that serve him dwell in the Dark Woods near the village of Turnton?” The diviner, after a similar pause, answered “No.” Aerikoth tilted his head and stared intently at Isyio for the third question: “Does Ashnakzeroth have any influence or is the undead force corrupting the temple of Mask within the city of Westgate?” In a deep, hollow voice the diviner replied once again, “No.”

Before asking the fourth and final question, Aerikoth arched an eyebrow and glanced at Brok-Tul briefly before returning his gaze to Isyio: “The prophecy that Veran, a monastic of Kelemvor, continues to speak of, is that prophecy concerning the return of Ashnakzeroth to the lands of the Dragon Coast?”

As Isyio began to mouth a response, a look of horror came over his face and his head swiveled to face Rahnee. Brok-Tul’s eyes widened in shock at the change and he placed his hands on his holy symbol. Isyio’s eyes turned jet black as he stared at Rahnee, whose hand went to her sword hilt, while nearby Veran paled visbily. An eerie, hollow voice rang out from Isyio‘s mouth, saying in measured cadences: “An enemy will guide you. A friend will betray you. A bond will be broken. And you will see the face of death." With that, Isyio's eyes rolled back in his head and he crumpled to the temple floor.

Despite their shock and consternation, the companions immediately saw to Isyio‘s needs, Brok-Tul kneeling down to confirm that the diviner was still breathing. After a few moments, Isyio slowly rose to his feet, appearing to have aged ten years. He apologized for having blacked out at the end and said he remembered nothing of his last answer.

Looking in the mirror and running a hand over his face, he commented that he had on occasion suffered similar effects, which had then disappeared after a week or two, although this was the first time he had contacted the Negative Material Plane. To Isyio, it had seemed the most appropriate, given the nature of the problem. Brok-Tul in a well-meaning gesture passed Isyio a flask of Tangyr Stout to help shore up the diviner, who still looked somewhat hollow as he sipped the drink. Brok-Tul offered to declare the diviner “Helm’s Hidden Ward” and promised to provide him with any help he needed in the future, for service and friendship.

Isyio then asked Aerikoth, Rahnee, Brok-Tul and Veran to stand on the symbols at the corners of the room. Following a whispered word, he gestured and the party found themselves back on the ground floor of the Temple of Azuth. The priest smiled at them, as if teleporting around his temple was nothing out of the ordinary, and then went to check on the faerie dragon Pixilator. Rahnee, still shivering slightly as they materialized back on the first floor of the temple, felt the need to feel the sunlight on her face, and she pushed open the door to step outside, the others soon joining her.

Outside the temple, Rahnee leaned against the wall to soak up its cool support and was reviewing the diviner’s words with Brok-Tul when Jokull appeared. Brok-Tul, clearly upset by the implications for Rahnee of what had been said, decided to go off and clear his head, prompting a question from Jokull as to what was going on. Rahnee, although obviously still shaken, was able with the help of the others to provide a rough outline of what had happened. Part of what had upset her the most, she said, was that the last question had been answered by a voice sounding like that of her murdered brother Khael, who had been a novitiate of Tymora. In response to a question from Rahnee, the others indicated that none of them had heard the voice of a loved one during the diviner’s spell, she evidently being the only one.

(_A dramatic encounter with the diviner, especially for Rahnee. Yet it was a frustratingly unhelpful one, unless the last answer truly had something to do with Ashnakzeroth. The matter of Brother Veran's prophecy also remains a puzzle. While I hesitate to say that I would have done better in this situation, the first three questions asked by the group seemed to yield little information, although the answers at least ruled out some of the previous speculations about the abomination. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

The four companions made their way back to Queron Ulanthar’s house, where they went over in more detail what had occurred with the diviner. Jokull found the diviner’s words terribly cryptic and not particularly helpful. (_Such is ever the way with prophecies, reading of fortunes, and other attempts to see the future. Rarely does one understand the course of events, except after they have already occurred. This naturally leads one to ask: why bother with such divination in the first place. --R_). There was some speculation over who the supposed betrayer could be, but they soon abandoned it as being paranoid and discussed possible next steps. Jokull requested the servant Bustable to ask Janatha if she could join them, as her father Queron was out elsewhere on business.

Brok-Tul at this point came through the door, still looking somewhat absent-minded and worried, and was welcomed by Rahnee, who apologized for her earlier loss of control. The half-orc hugged her in response and told her not to apologize. Rahnee informed him that they had decided their next move should be to go to Turnton and seek out DeeDee (also known as Melissa), to determine if she would be the “enemy who will guide us” according to the diviner’s words. (_A keen insight into her potential role, I believe. --C_). Brok-Tul and Veran agreed on the need to visit Turnton, commenting that they still owed High Cleric Carlin for raising Veran and Melissa.

Janatha came down the stairs and said hello to the group, inquiring if they had managed to find Seriawan. They answered in the negative, Rahnee and Jokull communicating their disinterest in following up on the matter. Jokull said that there were not many more reasons to stay in Teziir and that they were planning to leave in the morning, which appeared to disappoint Janatha. In response to a question from Rahnee, Janatha said that she had decided to stay in Teziir for another month. Jandrico had previously said he was planning to hire someone else to help out at the Gatereach and her father was eager to have her spend some time in Teziir. Rahnee sympathized with Janatha’s torn emotions, commenting that she would likely feel the same way if she returned to Waterdeep.

After the companions had washed up and relaxed for the remainder of the afternoon, they were summoned to dinner with Queron and Janatha. During the meal, they expressed their appreciation for Council Member Queron’s hospitality and informed him they had been able to meet with the diviner, thanks to assistance from the Temple of Helm. Veran commented that he had become somewhat spoiled while at Queron’s, prompting wry comments from both the host and Rahnee about Veran’s appreciation of the food and wine. In response to some questions from Aerikoth about how Teziir was ruled, Queron explained that there were traditionally eleven members on the ruling council, which was determined solely by declared level of wealth. Queron then turned the conversation to the upcoming elections in Westgate, which he informed them would be the first one where all landowners inside the city walls would be allowed to vote.

Once the meal of spiced lamb and red wine was concluded, Rahnee mentioned that she would be interested in an evening stroll, commenting that among other things she had not yet managed to visit the Temple of Tymora. Brok-Tul excused himself to be alone, saying he was somewhat dizzy from the wine and what had occurred, which made him unfit for company, but praising Queron’s hospitality once again. Aerikoth, for his part, preferred to remain at Queron’s. After saying their good-byes to Queron and Janatha, Rahnee left the house accompanied by Jokull and Veran.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Marise and Seriawan*

Later that night, Rahnee and Veran returned to Queron’s house. Shortly after they arrived, Aerikoth excused himself and went upstairs to turn in for the night, while Rahnee, Veran, and Brok-Tul had a private conference in the dining room before going to bed. Jokull for his part had still not returned.

The four companions – Rahnee, Veran, Brok-Tul and Aerikoth – rose early the next morning on Hammer 7 and had breakfast. Queron’s servant Bustable passed Rahnee a small object, saying that Janatha wished Jandrico Swift to have it. Rahnee thanked him, then she and the others gathered their equipment and departed the house.

Instead of heading for Trader’s Road immediately, however, Rahnee and Veran led Brok-Tul and Aerikoth to a small house in the Bayside district of Teziir. Climbing the stairs to the upper floor, they were greeted by Jokull and Marise, the woman they had rescued from the bandit gang. It was revealed that the previous night, while “out for a walk,” Rahnee, Jokull, and Veran had found and entered the house, where Seriawan was staying, and encountered Marise there. When the companions found her, she and a summoned dire wolf had been interrogating a frightened Seriawan. After a tense exchange of words between the two parties, Jokull had remained behind with Marise to ensure that Seriawan, who was put in his room for the night, did not leave before the others arrived.

Marise appeared less than pleased to see Brok-Tul, for it turned out that she was the one who had fled when he and the others had first found the secret underground shrine to the dead goddess of illusion, Leira, in the Hidden House in Westgate. Nevertheless, she listened as Brok-Tul explained their interest in the Hidden House and how they had been foiled in their attempt to purchase it. Marise, looking thoughtful, said that spending the night in conversation with Jokull had changed her outlook and that she now knew that her faith in Leira had been a vain hope. Marise had been seeking revenge against the Thayans, for what they had done to her family, and had turned to the worship of Leira in desperation. From her talk with Jokull, she understood that the others also opposed a Thayan presence in Westgate, so she offered to make an alliance and to meet with them when they returned to the city.

Rahnee meanwhile had attempted to fill in some of the details for Aerikoth, explaining who Marise was and that Seriawan had actually purchased the Hidden House on behalf of Rancel, a gnome in Westgate they had previously encountered. Aerikoth at this point interjected his opposition to any agreement with Marise until he fully understood the situation. After some back-and-forth amongst the companions, Jokull turned to Marise and told her to leave a message for Helm’s Shadows at the Gatereach Inn in Westgate, informing them how to contact her. With that, Marise took her leave, commenting that the companions apparently had business to attend to amongst themselves, giving Aerikoth a cool glance as she departed.


----------



## Carlo-One

Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Jokull argued with Aerikoth in favor of working with Marise and seeing if Seriawan could lead them to Rancel. Aerikoth pointed out that the purchase of the Hidden House had been completely legal and that, simply because it went against their personal interests, the others had pursued Seriawan and had used physical threats to hold him against his will. Aerikoth chided them for this and for planning to forcibly take Seriawan back to Westgate. (_Although questions remain about Aerikoth's own personal interests and activities, I have to say that the wizard has a point regarding both the apparent legality and the appropriateness of the others' actions regarding Seriawan. A respectfully lawful attitude. --C_)

At this point, Seriawan stuck his head out from behind the door of his room, commenting that he couldn’t help overhearing. Smiling weakly, he explained that he had simply lent his name to Rancel to use in purchasing the Hidden House. Rancel had said that he wanted to avoid unwanted attention from Night Masks after purchasing the house, which he said could be done by using Seriawan’s name instead. Seriawan also volunteered that Rancel had taken a room at the Rising Raven Inn when they had last met. Despite repeated questioning by Brok-Tul, Seriawan claimed he knew nothing more about the business and indeed wished that he had never heard of it. Asked by Jokull why he had agreed to the proposition, the weaselly-looking Seriawan said that it was for the gold Rancel had offered.

Interrupting further argument between Brok-Tul and Aerikoth, Seriawan then pleaded to be let go, a course of action which Jokull supported. Seriawan pointed out that even if the companions wanted the house, Rancel was the one who had possession of the deed and Seriawan could not help them any further. Brok-Tul accepted that and offered a gauntleted hand as a parting gesture of goodwill, which Seriawan eagerly shook before scooting quickly down the stairs and out the door of the house.

The companions soon took their leave of the place as well, heading across the city toward the road to Westgate. It was not a happy journey, however, as their conversation was filled with rancor, especially on Aerikoth’s part, over the incident with Seriawan.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Return to Westgate*

The companions took a full day and night to return to Westgate, spending an uneventful night camping at the Reddansyr crossroads. Rahnee separated from the others once inside the city, indicating she had some business to attend to and would likely meet them outside South Gate later, in order to continue their journey to Turnton. Once back at the Gatereach, Aerikoth went immediately into the inn for breakfast, while Brok-Tul, Veran, and Jokull stopped at the guest house first. Aerikoth was already eating a hearty-looking breakfast of eggs and muffins when the others showed up for their meal. A new serving woman named Goruna, who appeared to be just as hearty as her food, made sure they had plenty to eat.

After sampling some of the breakfast, Veran inquired about messages. Jandrico produced a sealed scroll case for him, saying that it had arrived shortly after their departure for Teziir. Veran broke the seal and read the message, a slight frown crossing his features. Aerikoth finished his meal before the others and stood up, saying that he would see them later on. (_It is a shame that more is not recorded here regarding Brother Veran's missive. It must have had some significant import. --C_)

Early afternoon of Hammer 8, all of the companions save Jokull found themselves at the Gatereach guest house, Aerikoth entering the building while Rahnee, Brok-Tul and Veran were in conversation. Aerikoth told them that he did not plan on going to Turnton with them the next morning, as the others had been discussing. The wizard said that he expected if Dee Dee had anything significant to relate, she would have already told the high priest. Aerikoth also commented to Brok-Tul that, although it may have escaped the others’ notice, he was not overly fond of Brok-Tul’s brethren in faith there.

Rahnee, seemingly impatient, stated that then there was no reason not to set out for Turnton immediately, as Jokull could catch up to them later. Aerikoth said that if they remained there for a considerable amount of time, say half a tenday, he would journey there himself. Rahnee coolly thanked him. Aerikoth commented that he had ways of traveling inconspicuously and, with a gesture and a flash of light, disappeared.

After a minute, while the others were still reacting to the wizard’s vanishing act, Aerikoth came down the stairs. In response to a question from Rahnee, he confirmed that he was now able to transport himself various distances, in a heartbeat, and could perhaps take others with him. While Veran and Brok-Tul were impressed, Rahnee’s fingers tapping on her swordbelt perhaps signaled another feeling. After gathering their equipment, the other three companions bade Aerikoth farewell and set out for Turnton.


----------



## Carlo-One

Very early in the morning of Hammer 10, Rahnee, Brok-Tul, Veran and Jokull tramped wearily into the Gatereach guest house, having just returned from Turnton. After a long rest, they joined Aerikoth for a late morning breakfast at the Gatereach, asking Jandrico to catch them up on happenings in Westgate while they ate. Aerikoth finished early and returned to the guest house while the others sated their ravenous appetites on Goruna’s griddle cakes.

Once reunited in the main guest house chamber, Aerikoth announced that he had two things to share with the group, one concerning the Thayan presence, the other concerning Jamal. The wizard said that, both through deduction and a source in House Bleth, he had determined that the Red Wizard in Westgate was working with House Cormaeril. Brok-Tul pounded his fist enthusiastically in response, while Jokull expressed his lack of surprise, given the other evils Cormaeril had been responsible for.

Aerikoth, before speaking further of the Thayan, said he should tell the others about Jamal. He told them that, although he had no proof, he believed there would be an attempt on her life because of her public support of Audara Imryth in the upcoming elections. Jokull sat up in his chair, fully focused on Aerikoth’s words, commenting that Aerikoth spoke as if he were sure of what he said. Jokull further pressed Aerikoth on his statements, while Brok-Tul expressed his skepticism that a public figure like Jamal would actually be assassinated. An exasperated Aerikoth asserted that, logically, the Night Masks would inevitably oppose the Harper-backed candidacy of Audara Imryth, and would likely seek to eliminate the most obvious Harper presence in the city, that of Jamal. Aerikoth recommended that their concern be passed to Thalavar agent Garis, which Rahnee supported as being a helpful step regardless.

Aerikoth then presented his suggestion on how to lure the Thayan wizard out of Castle Cormaeril. The wizard proposed purchasing an “illusory script” spell from Gondeth to use to send the Thayan a message, establishing thereby that it had come from another worker of the Art. The message would draw on information from the deceased wizard Jamorin’s journal, still in Aerikoth’s possession, regarding a lich jointly sought by him and the Red Wizard Orthalar. If the Red Wizard in Westgate was indeed Orthalar, with luck he would find the message too intriguing to ignore.

Veran then raised the question of what should be done once the Red Wizard was lured out of his hold. Aerikoth, looking at Veran and then everyone else in the room, stated that he thought their intent was plain, to eliminate the wizard as a threat to Westgate. Brok-Tul, harkening back to Aerikoth’s criticism of their interrogation of Seriawan, made the point that it would be just as unlawful to lure the Thayan out to be killed by them. Aerikoth, with Jokull in agreement, believed that eliminating him would be for the greater good. (_The question of the legality of adventurers' actions is something that does not normally seem to play a large part in their decision making process. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee smoothed things over by stating that they would need to think further on the matter, and that meanwhile Veran should tell Aerikoth what they had learned from Melissa in Turnton. Veran reflected for several moments, then began, saying that Melissa believed they would need a mage to gain entrance to Ashnakzeroth’s inner sanctum; she was especially interested in having Aerikoth present. She claimed that Aerikoth’s blood had special significance for Ashnakzeroth, as the wizard had been present when Ashnakzeroth’s spell to re-manifest himself was disrupted.

Veran commented that he was not altogether convinced that Melissa was serving the party’s interests. However, she was willing to guide them to the entrance to Ashnakzeroth's lair, which Veran believed was some form of teleportation portal, based on research the Oghma priests had provided him. Aerikoth observed, and Veran agreed, that bringing them to her master would also present Melissa with an opportunity to avenge her failure and perhaps regain a modicum of value in her master's eyes. Both Rahnee and Veran also commented on the fact that it seemed important to Melissa that the group seek Ashnakzeroth of its own free will. Veran was circumspect in responding to her questions, implying to her that he sought power, but he nevertheless found the exchange unnerving. (_The party at least understands that they are attempting to manipulate someone who in turn seeks to manipulate them for her master's gain. Even so, it is difficult to see at this point who will emerge with an advantage in this contest. The abomination needs the blood of the wizard to regain its power, so it will be willing to do - and risk - anything to achieve this. --R_)

Aerikoth speculated that, if they were brought to the creature’s lair, it might attempt to take over his and the others’ consciousnesses, much as they had experienced during their shared dream in Ashnakzeroth’s cavern throne room. Brok-Tul mused aloud that Rahnee had been prophesied to see Death’s face, so confronting the lich might be her chance to face it personally. Jokull for his part seemed unconcerned, asserting that anything could be defeated. Veran, however, agreed with Aerikoth that even if Ashnakzeroth’s power had waned, it would be good not to underestimate it. Aerikoth believed that if they allowed Melissa to lead them to her master's lair, they were opening themselves up for betrayal and more than likely giving the creature exactly what it wanted. Veran agreed, saying that they needed a plan to turn the tables on Ashnakzeroth.

The group retired to their chambers to ponder the choices before them, gathering once again in the common room in the evening to wish Jokull luck on that night’s fight in the Quivering Thumb arena. Jokull once again exuded supreme confidence in his own abilities, advising the others to bet all they had on him if they wanted to become rich that night. After sunset, Jokull’s four companions made their way to the crowded arena. Rahnee and Veran followed his advice and placed large bets on him with Drugo the Oddsmaker. “Josurr”, as the exiled Purple Knight was publicly known in the arena, soon appeared, as he was scheduled to fight first against the vicious owlbear that had already gutted two opponents.

Jokull twirled his sword in his hand a few times and then beckoned with his free hand, waiting for the owlbear to clear its head after being brought up from the monster pit. Once the monster had fully awakened, it glanced around the arena and then settled its attention on the gladiator, crying its hatred as it rushed at him. Using swift strokes of his sword and sure footwork, the warrior sliced up his monstrous opponent in less than a minute, drawing cheers of appreciation as well as a few boos from disappointed onlookers. Stanslav, the arena owner, proclaimed “Josurr” the victor as the warrior dealt the final blow, lowering his sword into the creature’s chest.


----------



## Carlo-One

The next match was between two slaves armed with clubs, one each from House Cormaeril and House Bleth, who Stanslav announced fought to uphold the honor of their Houses in the arena; the last one standing would be the winner. The two slaves went at each other with gusto, delivering blow after blow while nobles from each House yelled their encouragements. In the end, each simultaneously delivered a smashing blow to the other’s head, both falling to the arena floor into unconsciousness; Stanslav declared the match a tie.

The final match featured Khaan the barbarian, a brute of a man wielding a large axe, against four cutthroats armed with short swords. The grinning barbarian taunted his opponents as they slowly closed on all sides of him, visibly hesitating to start their attack. Once they were in reach, however, Khaan went on the offensive, immediately taking out two of them with sweeping axe blows and then meleeing with the others, who soon fell. The barbarian then paraded around the arena, celebrating his victory with a loud “KHAAAAANNNN!” (_Not perhaps an original battle-cry, but it seems a very effective one nonetheless. --R_)

After Rahnee and Veran had collected their earnings, they joined Aerikoth and Brok-Tul in heading for the arena exit. They came upon Jokull speaking with Jamal, who whispered something to him and then told him that she would be in contact within a tenday. Jokull acknowledged this with a curt nod and told her that he would be waiting.

One of the Bleth nobles on his way out offered her an insult in passing, which however was artfully turned back on him by the Harper bard. Rahnee, after “accidentally” bumping into Jamal, asked if she would join them for a drink at the Black Eye, which Jamal agreed to, leaving Jokull behind to speak to Stanslav. Later, outside in the Market district, Jokull ran into the others, just as Rahnee was finishing writing a note using the back of a frowning Veran as a writing desk. After congratulating Jokull on his victory, the group walked past Castle Thalavar, where Rahnee left the note with a castle guard, asking that it be passed to the steward Iono. The note said that Rahnee wished to call upon Iono the following morning in order to discuss another shipment of horses.


----------



## Carlo-One

*News*
Back at the Gatereach guest house, Brok-Tul took a look at the scratches the owlbear had inflicted on Jokull, despite the warrior’s protests that he was fine. Jokull asked Rahnee how their chat went with Jamal. Rahnee told him that Jamal had been warned, although she was unsure how seriously Jamal had taken it; Brok-Tul interjected that he thought she had heard what they had needed to say. Jokull calmly asked the others to keep an eye on her, and the Cormaerils, as he was leaving the following day.

For Brok-Tul, it took a few moments for Jokull’s words to sink in, but Rahnee immediately recognized that Jokull must have received the information he had wanted from Stanslav at the Quivering Thumb. Jokull confirmed that indeed he had, and therefore needed to depart for the city of Marsember in Cormyr, where he had business. Aerikoth, intrigued, asked Jokull to explain further, while Rahnee asked if Jokull needed them to come with him. Jokull shook his head at Rahnee’s question, saying that he needed the others to be waiting for him in Westgate when he returned. To Aerikoth, Jokull explained that it was complicated, but that one of his enemies had gone to Marsember, so Jokull needed to follow him.

Rahnee asked who the man was, in order for her to know whom to kill if Jokull did not come back. Jokull informed her that his enemy was Wielund Cormaeril, also known as “The Knife.” Rahnee, smiling, asked Jokull to take care of business as soon as he could, so that he could be back in time for her and Brok-Tul’s wedding.

Just then, there was a knock at the door. Rahnee called out to see who was there, discovering that it was Jandrico Swift, who apologized for disturbing them. He informed them that a traveler had just arrived at the inn, asking to speak to the group, and inquired if he should tell the newcomer that they were available. The companions looked at each other as Jandrico shared the news that the visitor was a dwarf from Clan Ironhelm. At this point both Rahnee’s and Brok-Tul’s eyes widened and she said that they would see him immediately.

Jandrico departed to inform the dwarf that they would welcome him in the guest house. Their visitor arrived a few minutes later and introduced himself as Dwyvar Ironhelm, saying that he brought news for them. Greetings and introductions were made as the dwarf seated himself at the table. Brok-Tul offered a stout to their guest, who gruffly declined it, saying that they had to speak of serious matters.

Dwyvar, after sizing up each of the companions, informed them that he had traveled from the Giant's Run mountains to bring them tidings from his clan elders. Dwyvar indicated that he had heard of all of them, recalling as well that Aerikoth had not made the journey to his clan. Rahnee commented that Aerikoth had been present, however, when the group had discovered the remains of Dwyvar’s kinsmen. Dwyvar acknowledged this, stating that he had been part of the dwarfmoot that had met after the others had brought word of their dead kinsmen and Ashnakzeroth to his clan.


----------



## Carlo-One

Speaking solemnly, Dwyvar informed the companions that the “abomination” had visited ruin upon his clan once before, so they intended to see it destroyed, with Moradin's blessing. As Rahnee expressed her pleasure at the news, Dwyvar went on to declare that “the tidings I bring could mean Ashnakzeroth's destruction…or your own doom, should you falter.” While the dwarf’s eyes looked at each of the companions in turn, as if judging whether they would fail, Veran met his gaze levelly. _(I cannnot know exactly what Brother Veran felt in that moment, but it must have involved great anticipation. Whatever trepidation he may also have felt, it seems he controlled it successfully. Such is the way of our Order. --C_)

Rahnee's words were firm and straightforward. “I fear, Master Ironhelm, that this fiend will visit devastation on more than just your clan if he is not stopped. He already seeks the blood of Master Aerikoth to lend to his power. I will not permit that as long as there is breath in my body! So say on, sir. How can we aid the dwarves of Ironhelm?”

Brok-Tul's face showed his attention's focus on the dwarf, as his 'game face' when meeting new people dissolved into a serious, level gaze. “Let's do this, then.” With clasped hands, he sat with one knee on a chair, the other half-bent to support him while he leaned on the table. Meanwhile, Aerikoth continued to sit calmly as he watched the dwarf intently, meeting his gaze without altering his in any way. His face, as was typical for the short wizard, was neutral and void of any expression other then the obvious interest he had in their present visitor.

Dwyvar, his hard gaze having examined each of them in turn, appeared to make an internal decision and after a pause he began speaking. "What I am about to reveal to you now is considered shameful to Clan Ironhelm. As clan allies, I charge you to reveal it to no one. The fact I speak of it at all demonstrates the seriousness with which we take the threat from the abomination." Dwyvar forcefully spat out the last, distasteful word. (_The dwarves must indeed have viewed the news of Ashnakzeroth's return with great dismay. Otherwise I cannot imagine they would have willingly revealed the tale that follows, which includes their clanmates' apostasy at the bidding of a charlatan wizard. --R_)

"A decade before the Year of Sundered Webs, near to the time that the Netherese wizard Saldrinar of the Seven Spells became king of Westgate, another Netherese mage appeared at the gates of our citadel. Fair in appearance and smooth in tongue, he said he had come to pay us homage, for via his arcane arts he had determined that Clan Ironhelm had been specially chosen by the dwarven gods for great accomplishments. Although many distrusted him, some harkened to his words." Dwyvar ceased speaking for a moment, his face twisted in disgust.

"Saldrinar's deeds in the Dragon Coast were widely known and his fellow wizard – named Ashnakzeroth – was unusually polite and respectful, living humbly outside the citadel entrance and speaking honeyed words to any who would listen. In time, he accumulated a band of dwarven followers, who swore to their clanmates that Moradin had manifested his power to them, both in dreams and in the presence of Ashnakzeroth. Even one of the senior priests was swayed by the wizard's words and came to believe that he was Chosen of Moradin."

Dwyvar cleared his throat, as if reluctant to speak further, but continued. "One day, in a small cave near the entrance to the valley, a curious crystal tower appeared, with chiseled dwarven runes on it. They read, 'Let the Chosen come to me and I will give them what they richly deserve.' This was taken as a divine sign by the priest and his followers, who gathered their possessions and went to the cave. None of them ever returned to the clan and Ashnakzeroth, for his part, was himself never seen again in Ironhelm lands."

The shame was evident in Dwyvar’s voice as he spoke. "When tales later reached clan elders of goblinoid tribes worshipping Ashnakzeroth and the multitude of dark acts ascribed to him, it confirmed their fears that our clanmates had been deceived and led astray by the abomination. Rumors of new strongholds built for Ashnakzeroth made clear for what purpose he had taken our people. The clan elders debated on what to do, but could not reach a conclusion. Then, one day magic failed all over Faerun."

A distant look appeared in the dwarf‘s eyes. “Ashnakzeroth, we had believed, had been destroyed by this occurrence. At least, nothing but stories remained of his evil influence, told to wide-eyed goblin children. The Clan let its shame fade into the mists of time, memory failing, but recorded in its history lest we forget the true path. Then you came, bearing tidings of Ashnakzeroth's return and the death of our ancient kin."

His eyes focused again on the companions. "Before I continue, I would know if what I have spoken here rings true to you."


----------



## Carlo-One

Brok-Tul's face showed his astonishment, as he came to a swift conclusion. "Then... our dreams... weren't sent by Moradin himself... they were sent by Aszhnakzeroth posing as Him?" His brows furrowed in anger as he shuddered. "We're either played for fools, drawing more dwarves into the lich's trap, or... Moradin truly sent a warning to finish the job. I don't know which is the truth." Brok-Tul hung his head in deep thought, eyes nearly closed.

Rahnee chimed in. "We have seen some of what we believe to be his work in Amee Pass. We have spoken to a goblin chieftan who was moving his tribe out of the path of the ‘returning darkness.’ So, yes, to my mind, your words ring true."

Rahnee then looked at Brok with some doubt in her green eyes. "Why would the fiend disguise himself as Moradin in our dreams? We have none of the stout folk in our company. Surely it would make more sense for some of our other dreams to be driven by him if such is the case. Unless this is a calculated risk on his part to draw the clan from its mountain?" Her gaze switched to the dwarf.

Dwyvar's voice remained gruff. "I see no reason to doubt the dream visions that you spoke to us about. In part, because of this." The dwarf pulled a small iron box from beneath his armor. The box appeared functional rather than decorative. Unlocking it, Dwyvar removed a small, delicate-looking hammer attached to a tiny bell via a short, glittering chain.

"The metal is mithril, so do not be deceived by its delicate appearance." The dwarf's rough voice was moderated by a tone of reverence as he described it. "Our high priest, Iskar, had a dream the night following your visit to our clan gates. As he described it, he found himself in a cavern, much like the one you described. He was drawn to the sound of a ringing hammer and entered a chamber, where he saw a richly-attired dwarf working a forge. As he watched, the dwarf finished hammering and picked up a small object from the forge. With a satisfied look, the dwarf handed Iskar the object." Dwyvar regarded the tiny hammer and bell cradled in his hand. "As the cavern faded away, Iskar heard a voice ringing in his ears. 'Do not forget what my children have done. They have forged their souls into eternity.' He awoke with the hammer and bell clutched between his fingers."

Dwyvar put the item back in the box and locked it. "At the dwarfmoot, Iskar told the clan that he believed Moradin had given him the gift for a reason, one which had something to do with Ashnakzeroth. Iskar's words swayed those who believed that the clan did not need to take any action. In the end, I was chosen to journey to Westgate and deliver the hammer and bell to those who would fight the return of the abomination."

The dwarf regarded the group. "If you indeed intend to destroy Ashnakzeroth once and for all, I shall give Moradin's gift to you. We do not know how it should be used, but trust that it would serve you well in your quest."


----------



## Carlo-One

Perhaps Jokull had been thoughtfully considering the dwarf's words or perhaps he was selfishly focused on his own problems, but up until this moment, since the arrival of the Ironhelm emissary, he hadn't spoken more than a few words. The truth was, ever since he had decided to go to Marsember, everything else had become secondary to him. In any event, he might not be there with the others when the time actually came to face Ashnakzeroth. Making sure to leave not even a shadow of a doubt, Jokull turned away from the dwarf and addressed Rahnee, Brok-Tul, Aerikoth and Veran.

"This changes nothing. Although it might mean I will miss the fight, I am still going to Marsember." Jokull spoke firmly, before turning towards the dwarf, "I have little doubt nonetheless that Ashnakzeroth will be defeated. If I am here before the time of this confrontation, I will make sure of it. If my good friends have to face it before my return..." He shrugged. "They will take care of it."

Rahnee was still not sure exactly what she thought of Jokull's impending return to his home, but she knew that she could not stand in his way. His strong sword arm was a great comfort in battle, but Helm's Shadows would have to do what was necessary if Jokull could not be there.

"There are many things that threaten the safety of this land, good sir. And it is not at all certain that we will prevail against this fiend. But we have been drawn into this battle, and one way or the other, we will see it through with the gods' blessings." She smiled bleakly. "I am not sure we have any other option." And the gold coin in her hand continued its journey around her knuckles, folded over and around agile fingers, over and over again.

Brok-Tul rocked back in his chair at Jokull's comments. For some reason, his eyes showed complete surprise. But then, after Rahnee's statement, he folds his arms over his chest and bows his head somewhat.

"Ya know, Jokull, I used to hear Torm priests callin' from the Temple district, while waitin' on a particular alley or street, for whatever reason. They said something about this, I think. What was it? Duty before honor? Or... was it, honor before duty? What was it, Jokull?" Brok's eyes raised to look into Jokull's eyes, calmly. "What do they say? Duty or honor, comes first?"

Duty? Honor? Jokull stared straight into Brok-Tul's eyes, hoping that would be enough to answer his friend's question. Which is more important, honor or duty? He considered Brok-Tul's words for all of two seconds, and then shrugged his shoulders slowly. "If it seems like I am leaving you unaided at a time you most need my sword," Jokull spoke firmly after watching Brok-Tul's reaction. "It's not what I wanted. But the decision is made."

Aerikoth, still staring at the dwarven emissary, answered the question Dwyvar had posed in his neutral tone of voice. "Most, if not all, of those gathered here have every intention of seeing this creature destroyed. Perhaps myself more than the rest as it desires mine own demise for some agenda it has. Whether everyone present actually takes part in the creature's undoing remains to be seen, it would seem." The short wizard then paused a moment and without glancing at his debating comrades posed his own question to the visiting dwarf. "Does my answer of intention suffice?"

"Moradin's gift is yours, then, to use against the abomination." The dwarf's voice perhaps lost some of its previous gruffness. "Who among you therefore will take charge of it and protect it against the day you need its power?"


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee tapped a fingertip against pursed lips for a moment, and then sighed. "Aerikoth has the most to lose in this fight against the fiend. And because he can teleport, he is likely to be the last standing in case things go badly. I suggest that Aerikoth carry Moradin's gift."

Brok-Tul nodded to Jokull, his expression almost sad. "Yeah, I can't say I wouldn't do any different. I sure went my own way when I heard my calling." Then, he turned, listening to Aerikoth and Rahnee. "Yep, I think Aerikoth should carry it. If anything goes too wrong, he can use his new Diminish-Door magic to escape."

"I have such skill with the Art, that is true milady,“ Aerikoth stated as he turned his attention toward Rahnee, "but along with moving myself I have the power to move others with me as well when I do, so it is unlikely I would use my power to move just myself." The short wizard leaned back slightly in his chair as his unblinking gaze remained on Rahnee for a brief moment. He then turned to face Brok-Tul and continued in a voice that was as emotionless as the expression upon his features.

"I believe Brok-Tul should hold onto the item as he was a strong proponent in garnering the help of the Ironhelm dwarves to begin with, when I was not, and he is a follower of the deity of protection in these lands. Who better to protect such an important item until it is needed than him?" The wizard then tilted his head and looked back at Dwyvar, "Of course I would like a chance to study the item and perhaps make an effort to determine what it is capable of so we are better prepared when the time arrives to use it."

Rahnee's head snapped up in surprise. "I never thought otherwise, Aerikoth! What I was trying to say . . . and obviously poorly . . . was that if someone needed to be able to escape instantly to keep Ashnakzeroth from overwhelming us totally, you would be that person!"

Brok-Tul's level gaze met everyone else's, including the dwarf's, for a moment. "Hmm. I'm kinda the obvious choice, like you said. I don't like bein' obvious though if I can help it when carryin' somethin' this important. I guess you figured this out, Aerikoth, but I hoped you'd stay with us more often, if you also held the key to destroyin' this lich. I'll carry it safe and Helm will keep it well if we all agree."

Dwyvar snorted, but smiled underneath his beard at the same time. "I never thought I'd be giving a precious piece of mithril to an orcblood, but it appears that you are the best choice to bear the gift. You are of course welcome to do with it what you will, it is yours to use." He placed the small box and its key in Brok-Tul's hand.

With that, the dwarf rose from his seat. "I have completed my task here and will therefore turn in for the night. I depart in the morning to do other business for the clan. Perhaps I'll see you at breakfast, if you rise early enough. If not, may Moradin's hammer be your ally." By his attitude, he appeared to have said all he had to say.

Rahnee stood and executed a graceful curtsey to the dwarf. "We are honored that the Clan has entrusted this to us. May the gods grant that we are successful." She smiled, a dimple denting one cheek. "And may your god keep you safe and return you to your clan in a timely manner!"

Dwyvar replied, "You're a fine young lass, Lady Roaringhorn. I hope to see you in the clan halls after this is all finished." With that, the dwarf strode out of the room and walked down the corridor to the guest house exit, shutting the door behind him as he departed.


----------



## Carlo-One

*To Turnton*

The next morning, Hammer 11, Jokull departed early without saying any further goodbyes to his companions, which surprised none of them. The remaining four gathered at the Gatereach Inn for breakfast, Rahnee and Brok-Tul trickling in last. Jandrico Swift informed them that Jokull had stopped by a few hours earlier for a large breakfast and had said that he would not be back for some time; the Ironhelm dwarf Dwyvar had also departed early in the morning. (_I cannot say that I agree with Jokull's decision, but perhaps I understand it. The warrior's quest for revenge had become burned into his soul, so much that he could not help but follow it, even in the face of a higher calling. --C_)

Rahnee asked Jandrico if there was any excitement or rumors going around town. The innkeeper told her that people were still talking about Josurr’s victory at the Quivering Thumb the previous night, as well as the new barbarian gladiator Khaan. Before leaving to help Goruna in the kitchen, Jandrico brought in some of the new shipment of Mulhorandi tea for those who wished to drink it.

After breakfast, the group discussed their next steps and decided to head into town, each having some business to attend to. Aerikoth announced he would visit the mage Gondeth, to inform him of the latest news, while Brok-Tul declared he needed some supplies and to see a tailor. Veran and Rahnee also figured they could use some additional provisions in advance of their planned trip to Turnton. Aerikoth made the suggestion that it would be worthwhile to check at the Mercenaries Guild for any new business opportunities, which Rahnee agreed with. Aerikoth also made an oblique reference to the need to deal with the Thayan wizard at some point, while Brok-Tul wondered aloud what had happened to the recent “friend” they had made, meaning Marise.

Some time later, Aerikoth ran across the others in the streets of the Harbor Loop. He informed them that only slim choices were available at the Mercenaries Guild, the options being limited to capturing magical creatures for the Quivering Thumb, or “babysitting” nobles on guard contracts. Brok-Tul excitedly declared it an opportunity to get in close to Lord Cormaeril, although Rahnee made the point that it was unlikely he would need to contract for bodyguards. The companions then reviewed the options available for their next steps, including discussing at length the prospects for successfully manipulating Melissa to help them once they reached Turnton.

The group talked as they headed back to the Gatereach. Just outside the gate, Rahnee recalled that she had failed to follow up on the message she had sent to Thalavar Steward Iono, asking for a meeting that morning. She and Brok-Tul headed back toward Castle Thalavar, while Veran and Aerikoth went inside the inn to await them.

Some time later, Rahnee and Brok-Tul came running into the Gatereach. A panting and smiling Rahnee declared that she could run faster then Brok-Tul - especially when she cheated and got a head start while he was thinking. Rahnee commented that although Thalavar did not need any horses, a certain “friend” of theirs would be looked after. Brok- Tul, in a low voice, confirmed that Thalavar agent Garis had been put on Jamal’s case.

Jandrico emerged from the kitchen and served drinks for the thirsty companions, including the last of the Mulhorandi tea for Rahnee and a Dragon’s Breath beer for Brok-Tul, who fittingly toasted Gonzo with it. Taking the teapot, Rahnee led the others back to the guest house.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee opened the discussion by stating that they were going to Turnton. Brok-Tul commented that Iono had told them that none of the big Houses would bother with hiring common mercenaries during election season. Rahnee said that it therefore would probably not be worth the effort to do anything with the Mercenaries Guild. The discussion turned again to plans for manipulating Melissa. Aerikoth raised the possibility of using a charm person spell on her, in order to force her cooperation. After some debate amongst the group regarding how and if to use such magic on her, Brok-Tul blurted out his desire to wed Rahnee when they reached Turnton. (_Weddings sometimes turn out well among adventurers. Marriages rarely ever do. --R_)

Rahnee, face flushed, stammered out a protest, reminding Brok-Tul that High Cleric Carlin had said he would not marry them until after they had taken care of their “little problem.” The half-orc pointed out that they could all die confronting Ashnakzeroth, and did not want to have to wait for Carlin to wed them in the afterlife. Rahnee said that she would have to write a note to her brothers, while Veran commented that he should write a message as well to his monastery. Looking somewhat panicked, Rahnee said that she would have to see about her “wedding leathers” and departed, heading for the Castle District. Aerikoth for his part indicated he would visit Gondeth’s shop and see about acquiring a charm person scroll. Brok-Tul, meanwhile, retired to his room to write his vows.

By the evening of Hammer 11, the companions had finished their tasks and gathered at the Gatereach for a dinner of sea bass and herb butter - except for Veran, who as usual requested bread and water, although he allowed himself a pat of butter this eve. While the four ate their dinner, Jandrico went to the common room to serve his other guests.

A short while later, Jandrico returned and addressed Veran, saying that a young lady in the common room, who appeared to have traveled far, said she wished to see him. She had declined to give her name, but stated that she had something from "Neferen" for him. Veran told Jandrico to invite her back to where he and the others were sitting. Jandrico departed and soon afterwards a young woman in traveling leathers and a hooded cloak, also sporting a bow and sword and looking somewhat weary, entered the room. She introduced herself as *Belle *and told Veran that Neferen had asked her to deliver a package to him.

Veran greeted her politely, although he admitted having trouble placing the name “Neferen.” Belle reminded him that it was the name of the head priest of the temple of Oghma in Reddansyr, who had some time ago conducted some research on Veran’s behalf. Rahnee, after noting that all had finished dinner, suggested that they adjourn to the guest house. Jandrico by this time had returned and, hearing Belle’s rumbling stomach, indicated he would have a dinner sent over.


----------



## Carlo-One

In the guest house, Rahnee put a box she had been carrying away under the bed and invited the newcomer to sit and make herself comfortable. Belle, acting rather nervously, complied, then handed over two documents and a pair of gloves to Veran immediately afterwards. Veran first passed the smaller document, a letter of introduction for Belle from Neferen, around the table, followed by the larger document, which read:

_"Further research conducted by the Temple of Oghma on behalf of Veran Bron. Subject: Ashnakzeroth.

Following the delivery of the previous scribed report, the temple has made new discoveries, which we believed should be shared in the interest of propagating knowledge:_

_'Blood magic' is referred to in several texts likely associated with Ashnakzeroth's activities prior to the Year of Sundered Webs. Apparently life essence in the form of blood was consumed or used by the entity. It may have done this to extend its own existence, or to empower its magics._
_Although he hailed from Netheril, there is no evidence showing that Ashnakzeroth possessed any mythallars to power his spells and devices. Given the admittedly limited evidence at hand, it appears he substituted blood rituals for this purpose._
_[Seal of Oghma]"_

While the others were reading, Belle explained that she had, on occasion, been of assistance to Neferen over the past two winters. He in turn had thought that she might be of some assistance to the party. She admitted not being fully aware of the matter with which the party was dealing, although the priest had informed her of some of the background. Veran explained that the abomination had been stirring and gathering power as of late. A former henchman of Ashnakzeroth was in custody in Turnton, under the watchful eye of a priest of Helm. It was their belief that she could get them into the creature’s lair.

In answer to a question from Rahnee, Belle explained that she was a “finder of things” and a “tracker of sorts.” Rahnee observed that Belle looked nervous; the newcomer replied that this was her first time in Westgate, which did not have a welcoming reputation. Brok-Tul took the opportunity to make some pithy comments about Westgate’s nature. Goruna arrived at this point with Belle’s fish dinner, leaving it for her with a gap-toothed grin.

After Goruna left, the companions leaned back in their chairs and began to discuss the latest information from the Oghmites as Belle dug into her food. In response to a question from Rahnee, Aerikoth said that the information had not changed his assessment of the situation; his primary concern was determining how to deal with Ashnakzeroth’s ally DeeDee, or whatever she was calling herself at the moment. After watching Belle eat with some fascination, Rahnee turned to her and asked if she were ready to die, prompting Belle to spit fish across the table. Rahnee helpfully clarified that she didn’t mean from the fish, but that the situation they faced was very dangerous. Veran stoically commented that judgment comes to us all, with little choice in where and when we meet it, only in how we meet it; however, acknowledging the dangerousness of the situation was wise. Belle confessed to not being an expert lich-hunter, but said that Neferen had thought she might prove a useful guide. Aerikoth said that no one expected Belle to lay down her life, commenting that he hoped the group would have the wisdom to withdraw if faced with an unwinnable situation.

As Belle finished her meal, Rahnee made formal introductions all around and offered Belle a spare room for the night, if she desired. Belle gladly took the offer and was escorted upstairs by Veran and Brok-Tul. Aerikoth stopped by his room briefly, then departed the house, returning several hours later. The group slept deeply that night, awaking a couple hours after the sun had risen.


----------



## Carlo-One

In the morning, they took breakfast as usual at the Gatereach. Jandrico inquired if he should see about getting some more of the Mulhorandi tea, while Goruna brought in the food, porridge with honey and butter. When Veran objected to the porridge’s contents and asked for plain instead, Goruna fairly roared at him, but was sent back to the kitchen to make more porridge by Jandrico. (_Sometimes I fail to see the point in pure asceticism, as I somehow doubt flavored porridge is the road to damnation. --R_). After some time, the new porridge was brought out and served to Veran, who thanked Goruna for her trouble. Both Rahnee and Brok-Tul expressed their preference for more Mulhorandi tea as they finished breakfast. They also informed Jandrico that they would be gone for some time.

After retrieving some necessary equipment at the guest house, the group headed for the area outside of South Gate and the road to Turnton. The sunny weather which initially graced their travels had turned to a cold rain by the time they reached the Turnton/Glees road fork. Brok-Tul, Veran, and Aerikoth walked ahead while Rahnee and Belle lingered behind, talking. After a short while, Brok-Tul came running back, a bloody sword in hand, to make sure that the two women were all right. Rahnee then helpfully informed him that Belle had said to watch out for wolves. Brok-Tul told them they had run across and slain some “Knishnars” and was corrected by Veran regarding the beasts, which were called Krenshars. The party turned south again, hiking an additional three hours before they reached the northern outskirts of Turnton.

The group paused to examine a semi-circle of scorch marks outside the gates, which Rahnee thought had not been there the last time they were in Turnton. Announcing themselves as “Helm’s Shadows” they passed through the gates, where Rahnee bluntly queried the guard captain about the scorch marks. Looking uncomfortable, the captain directed her to ask the High Cleric about them. The captain, after welcoming the group, advised them that strange beasts still roamed the countryside - not a surprise - and that Baron Pahar, having been informed by the High Cleric that they might be returning, had invited them to stay at his manor.

Once out of earshot of the guards, Brok-Tul muttered that he hoped the scorch marks didn’t have anything to do with Melissa. The half-orc shared his suspicion that their invitation to stay at the Baron’s manor was so the Baron could control what they heard about any recent events. Rahnee took a practical view and simply wanted to see what the Baron would have to say, while Belle looked forward to spending the night in more luxurious surroundings than normal.

At the manor, the guards recognized the group and let them pass into the entry hall, where they stopped to wring out their wet clothing while Pahar was notified of their arrival. After a few minutes, the guard returned and escorted the company into Pahar’s audience chamber, where the Baron greeted them warmly and Belle was introduced by Rahnee. Given the lateness of the hour, Pahar eschewed social talk and moved on to speak of business.

The Baron indicated that he knew the seriousness of the task that the company faced and therefore wanted to offer what humble hospitality he had available, his coffers still being thin as a result of the war with Hallton and the ongoing predations of magical beasts along the trade route to Westgate. Pahar expressed his hope that the company’s deeds would have some impact on the infestation of beasts, which he noted began around the time that Ashnakzeroth appeared. In response to a question from Brok-Tul about the scorch marks, the Baron indicated that they were several months old, dating from the time of the Hallton war. The Baron also stated that, thanks to the previous delivery of certain items by the party, the High Cleric was certain that their defenses remained strong. Pahar’s words seemed to calm Rahnee and Brok-Tul’s concerns about the significance of the scorch marks.

(_It seems that these marks - indicating what must have been a major fiery effect in the past - were simply not noticed earlier by the party. Although their interest in the phenomenon seems to have been assuaged - or perhaps diverted - there is still no explanation yet regarding their origin. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

With that, the Baron showed the group to their rooms for the night and informed them that breakfast trays would be left for them in the morning. After hanging up their wet gear, the party slept a dreamless sleep, exhausted from the cold, wet journey. The beds in Pahar’s manor were rustic but comfortable. In the morning, the group heard a series of knocks on the doors in the corridor. Outside each of the rooms was a plate of hot, steaming eggs and bacon, along with fresh water. The group got off to a slow start, lingering over their breakfasts and then eventually determining that Aerikoth was not in his room. They caught up with the wizard at the Temple of Helm, where he had gone in advance of the others. (_The mage is not lazy, whatever else he may be. --R_)

At the temple, Carlin clasped arms with Brok-Tul and then welcomed the others, with Rahnee presenting Belle to the High Cleric. Rahnee’s introduction of Belle as being from the Temple of Oghma produced a doubtful look and a query from Carlin, which Belle cleared up by explaining that she was not a cleric, but was a “finder of things” for the temple, which Rahnee mentioned had sent Belle to them.

After moving to a side chamber, Carlin asked Belle if she knew what she was getting into. When it was clear she had not been briefed by the others, for example not knowing who Melissa was, Carlin instructed Brok-Tul to provide her with an explanation of what they would be asking her do. Meanwhile, the priest decided to look in on Melissa.

Veran began by describing her as a woman who had chosen to side with Ashnakzeroth. The party had previously defeated her, after which she was brought back to life by the power of Helm, channeled by High Cleric Carlin. Rahnee, in response to a question from Belle as to who or what Melissa was, commented that Melissa was a greedy apprentice, one who wished to stand high in the favor of her master;Veran interjected that she was a tool not to be trusted. Brok-Tul then mentioned that Aerikoth was the senior member of their group and had been present when the first ritual of Ashnakzeroth was prevented from occurring.

Prompted by Rahnee, Aerikoth provided a summary of Melissa’s story, explaining that she had grown up in the area and had a companionship with an individual named Zagath. She became a criminal and used to waylay travelers in the area until she and her companion fell in with the creature the party was hunting. They both had developed spell casting powers, when previously they had none. The woman had been called DeeDee in her youth and was known as a very fast runner. She and others that served her had assaulted groups Aerikoth had traveled with on more than one occasion; the final time, Melissa paid with her life but was brought to Turnton by the group to be revived. In response to a question from Belle, Aerikoth indicated that Zagath was dead, killed by the group Aerikoth traveled with the first time he came to Turnton.

Aerikoth continued his story, explaining that Melissa, as she called herself now, offered a deal to the group before they killed her. a deal that they were not interested in. Glancing at Veran, Aerikoth stated that some people had been quite displeased with her and her undead minions, attacking her shortly after they had rejected her officer. Brok-Tul commented that he thought they should have found out what she wanted to parley with, and use it to go against her plans. Aerikoth finished by stating that Melissa had been returned to life and had information the party could use, but she had only agreed to show them where Ashnakzeroth’s lair was, not just give them the information. Belle commented that they could have saved themselves a lot of problems by just listening the first time, causing Rahnee to choke on a laugh.

Aerikoth dryly commented that some did not have the necessary patience the first time, looking over to Veran, whose imperturbable expression never changed. (_One should not mistake outward stoicism for a lack of inner fire. --C_). Brok-Tul explained that Melissa had wanted Aerikoth’s blood for a ritual or something similar, prompting some worry on his part when they had been unable to locate the wizard that morning. Aerikoth clarified that Melissa had previously said another practitioner of the Art could be used for the ritual, but that his blood was preferable, having already been exposed to the rituals needed to fully return Ashnakzeroth to a corporeal state, even though they were disrupted when Zagath was killed. Brok-Tul also explained that Ashnakzeroth was one of the first liches ever created.


----------



## Carlo-One

Carlin returned, saying that he had spoken with Melissa, who understood that she would soon speak with him and the party together. Brok-Tul took the opportunity to remove the small box containing Clan Ironhelm’s gift and show it to the High Cleric, who was somewhat astonished at the amount of divine energy radiating from it, although he could not ascertain its nature. Brok-Tul explained that they believed its purpose was to either destroy Ashnakzeroth or allow him to be destroyed. Carlin commented that it appeared as if the bell was meant to meant to be rung with the hammer in Ashnakzeroth’s presence. The cleric then placed the hammer and bell back in the small box and returned it to Brok-Tul.

Carlin told the group that he had more information he wished to share with them, before they spoke with Melissa. According to the cleric, in the days that he had sat and spoken with Melissa, she had perhaps become more “herself” or at least more like the person he knew when she was growing up in Turnton. He meant that she was less obsessed with "the Master" and more human. She still referred to Ashnakzeroth as "the Master" but it seemed to be more out of habit than feral devotion, as was the case previously. Belle commented privately to Rahnee that Melissa could simply be acting. Continuing, Carlin said that he was convinced Melissa remained the key to discovering Ashnakzeroth's whereabouts and, hopefully, his weaknesses. He also believed she would be willing to help, although he did not fully trust her and advised the group not to either. Rahnee commented that there was little question about that.

Belle, although somewhat hesitant to speak, then asked Carlin what he thought if Melissa would do if she were simply let free. The cleric admitted that he had not thought about it, since he did not consider it an option. He stated determinedly that he had raised her for the sole purpose of destroying Ashnakzeroth through her, which would be done. (_The determination of the cleric of Helm is praiseworthy. Abomination must be destroyed and there is no room for mercy for those who support it. --C_). In response to a comment from Rahnee, Carlin said that he believed that the time to defeat Ashnakzeroth was growing short, based on his conversations with Melissa. Brok-Tul interjected doubtfully that the lich had waited longer than most dragons age and he thought it could handle a few years more. Carlin explained that Ashnakzeroth had recently succeeded in making himself corporeal, which he had not been able to do for aeons. Now, he was able to gather power to himself, for Helm knew what purpose.

Rahnee commented that from what they had seen, Ashnakzeroth did seem to be progressing toward some kind of plan. Carlin turned to go and bring back Melissa, but before he could move was interrupted by Brok-Tul. Somewhat nervous, the half-orc began by saying that previously he had spoken of his intent to marry Rahnee. Carlin said that when their task was over and done with, he would be happy to officiate. Brok-Tul continued by saying that he was prepared to do his heart and spirit's most to defeat this evil, including placing Rahnee, himself, and his friends in danger, or death. However, he did not want to wait for the afterlife for Carlin to marry them. Rahnee kneeled, joined by Brok-Tul, and said that what her half-orc lover was trying to say was that they wished to be joined in marriage _before _they walked into the jaws of death.

After asking them to rise, Carlin placed a hand on Brok-Tul’s shoulder, asking to speak with him privately. The two exited the side chamber and then returned some time later. Brok-Tul took a golden ring off his finger and extended it to Rahnee on his palm. “Cake can wait. I already have all the bond I'll ever need” said the half-orc, then asking if she had a similar ring. In response, Rahnee raised her hand, pulling a gold ring from it, which Brok-Tul accepted, gravely placing his ring on her finger afterwards. Brok declared his love and said that they could wait and have the party after they destroyed Ashnakzeroth. Rahnee asked him if it was his free will, which he indicated it was. Rahnee drew her sword and knelt at Brok-Tul’s feet, holding her sword up to him across her palms.

Rahnee announced that their love bound them in life as they were bound in death. With her sword, she bound their strength, and he would always find her at his back. Grinning mischievously, she then declared that, maybe by the time they had finished this up, that “blasted merchant” would have her wedding leathers finished. (_Carlin showed wisdom by convincing the half-orc to wait for his full reward. Tragedy becomes doubly so when there is a formal bond, not just a promise. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

As Rahnee climbed to her feet and resheathed her sword, Brok-Tul looked around to the rest of his companions, face calm and eyes steady. Carlin went to fetch Melissa while Rahnee and Brok-Tul exchanged some private words. The cleric returned with a demure-looking woman that Brok-Tul greeted, asking how she had been. Melissa, smiling sweetly at the half-orc, declared that she was better now and thanked him for asking.

Carlin asked if the party wished to speak first or have Melissa do so. Tapping a tusk absentmindedly with his finger, Brok-Tul said that he was listening. Melissa began by saying that she was willing to guide them to one of “the Master's” towers, should they wish to go there. From there, she knew that they could reach the Master, although she did not know exactly how. Melissa explained that the tower was where she had served her apprenticeship, so she knew its location, although not all of its secrets. She stated that the others would not be able to find it on their own, as it lay deep in the wilderness, away from civilization. She declared that, as she had been told by the High Cleric, perhaps she could atone for her past, by helping the party.

Carlin asked if the party wished to speak first or have Melissa do so. Tapping a tusk absentmindedly with his finger, Brok-Tul said that he was listening. Melissa began by saying that she was willing to guide them to one of “the Master's” towers, should they wish to go there. From there, she knew that they could reach the Master, although she did not know exactly how. Melissa explained that the tower was where she had served her apprenticeship, so she knew its location, although not all of its secrets. She stated that the others would not be able to find it on their own, as it lay deep in the wilderness, away from civilization. She declared that, as she had been told by the High Cleric, perhaps she could atone for her past, by helping the party.

In response to questions from Brok-Tul and Veran about what awaited them in the tower, Melissa said she was sure there were undead there, having seen some of the Master's work firsthand in the tower. There was also a portal to the Master's mountain fortress inside, which is where she believed Ashnakzeroth to be. Melissa explained that he had lost part of his regained strength in the party’s battles with him, including what they had done in the darkened forest. Yet, she declared, given time, he would regenerate his power. She did not know what lay beyond the tower's portal, only that it led to the Master's mountain fortress. At least, she qualified, that is what he had once said to her, and it was the only way to reach him that she knew of. Melissa declared herself willing to be the party’s guide, to show them what she knew of the Master's tower and its dangers.

Carlin at this point addressed the group, saying that it had taken some time to get to this point with Melissa. The High Cleric believed that she understood her apprenticeship to Ashnakzeroth was, in the end, hollow and empty of promise. Brok-Tul asked Melissa if she both trusted them and wanted to trust them. She countered by saying that she had offered her assistance, which entailed placing her trust - and her life - in their hands, of her own volition. Brok-Tul smiled gently in response and told her that he appreciated that, declaring that he thought it would work out well. Carlin stated that he had not coerced her in any way. In response to a question from Melissa, Brok-Tul indicated that he was ready to depart for the tower now, Rahnee nodding in agreement. Carlin told Melissa to change into her traveling clothes while he finished speaking with the others.

Carlin declared his admiration for Brok-Tul’s faith and presented him with a scroll and potion bottle, saying that they should be used wisely and only in time of need. Aerikoth interjected with a question, asking Carlin if there were any reason for having Melissa accompany them after she had guided the party to the tower. Carlin pondered a moment and said the decision was entirely up to them; she could be either a help or hindrance afterwards. Carlin then went to check on Melissa while the group discussed the supplies they would need for the trip.

Carlin and Melissa later met them in the main temple chamber, Melissa dressed for traveling. Carlin asked her if she was ready and she replied in the affirmative, squeezing his hand and thanking him for what he had done for her. Goodbyes were then said between Carlin and the rest of the party, who stepped out of the temple exit into the day’s sunlight.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Ashnakzeroth’s Tower*

Belle drew her bow and strung it, while Brok-Tul unlimbered his massive maul from its shoulder-loops. Rahnee, somewhat ironically considering their previous fatal encounter, directed Melissa to stay near Veran so the monk could protect her from harm. Weapons ready, the group departed Turnton, heading north for Westgate.

After three hours of travel, the party arrived at the Turnton/Glees road fork. Carefully scanning ahead, they were able to spot a pair of owlbears emerging from the forest to attack them. The monsters were quickly defeated, the only damage being a deep scratch received by Brok-Tul. Moving on, the group continued their journey to Westgate, arriving on the snowy southern outskirts of the city after another eight hours. All agreed the best course of action was to head for their warm guest house.

At the guest house, Aerikoth declared that he was retiring for the evening and would see the others in the morning. After the mage had gone up to his room, Melissa innocently inquired if she should stay with Veran that evening. Rahnee indicated that there was a spare room next to his and escorted her upstairs to the room, the first on the right-hand side of the corridor. Belle was placed in the room opposite Melissa and was asked to keep watch.

Some time after all had gone to bed, there was a commotion on the upper floor. Aerikoth was eventually awakened by Veran and joined the others in the corridor. Belle explained that Melissa had opened her door and triggered an improvised alarm set by Belle. Melissa had said that she had wanted to go out for some fresh air, but did not want to trouble the others and instead went back in her room. Veran thought that she might actually have been telling the truth, although was unsure. Belle and Veran stood watch for the remainder of the night, in case Melissa tried anything else, but nothing more of note occurred. (_I suspect that Melissa was probing them to see what boundaries had been set for her, both with the 'innocent' question about bed arrangements and the attempt to leave her room. The party has been careful so far to keep her under control. --R_)

The morning of Hammer 14, the group gathered in the Gatereach for breakfast. Brok-Tul introduced Melissa to Jandrico as their new guide. Rahnee mentioned that they would be traveling that day, so asked for a hearty breakfast for all, with the exception of the usual bread and water for Veran. Melissa reminded Veran of an earlier promise to expound on his doctrine, which the monk obligingly did, including answering her questions about those who “cheat death” such as her former Master. Brok-Tul and Rahnee chimed in occasionally as the group finished their breakfast to the sound of weighty philosophical discussion. (_Ah! To have such a conversation with a representative of the enemy must have warmed Brother Veran's monastic heart. Discussions around our monastery's refectory are certainly vigorous, but are often preaching to the choir, as it were. --C_)

After a quick stop back at the guest house to grab their gear, the party headed for Trader’s Road, taking it west towards the Reddansyr crossroads. Belle had insisted on going on ahead alone, saying that she had some “difficulties” in Reddansyr and preferred to make sure things were safe for her before rejoining the party. Although the day began bright and sunny, by the time they had reached the crossroads fourteen hours later, the night was thick and the rain cold. Turning south, they arrived at the town of Reddansyr a little while later, cold and tired. The militia at the gate let them pass and recommended a bed at the Giant’s Folly.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once inside, the party negotiated with innkeeper and town leader Ian Gryphonhawk for three rooms; Aerikoth took one for himself, while Rahnee and Brok-Tul shared the suite and Veran and Melissa shared the last available room. (_It seems that her relationship with Veran is not fully antagonistic. Curious, but perhaps a good sign for her. --C_). All slept soundly, any dreams they had fading away before morning.

Breakfast at the inn on Hammer 15 was relatively simple fare, some oatmeal with cinnamon and butter. Rahnee took the opportunity to ask Ian about the boat on the roof of the inn. Ian clarified that the boat actually _was _the roof. The innkeeper had some time ago won a bet with a passing giant, who had to drag the boat all the way from the coast. Ian had thought that the boat would make a good inn and also add some notoriety to the place.

Belatedly realizing that the fact that the road south to Starmantle was closed meant that they could not get to it from the town, the party bargained with Ian for him to open the way to them. They told him that they were not going all the way to Starmantle, instead searching for a tower south of the Reddan River. Ian thought there was less risk to them if they were not traveling the length of the road, so agreed to let them onto it, with the proviso that they should inform him if they heard anything about his son Killian, who had left town as an aspiring adventurer. Ian accompanied the group to the south gate and ordered the militia members guarding it to unlock it and let the party pass. He wished the party luck, saying they were going to need it.

After a few hours, the group approached the bridge crossing the Reddan River. They cautiously made their way over the bridge, then Melissa directed them to turn right and head for a gap in the treeline. Rahnee stealthily scouted the way ahead, returning after a few minutes to inform the others that two beasts with lion bodies, wings, and barbed tails were in a forest clearing ahead of them. Veran, Aerikoth, and Melissa all recognized the description as being that of a manticore. Veran warned that the beasts could shoot the spikes from their tails as an attack. Rahnee came up with the plan of her luring the beasts back to the others, after shooting one with an arrow.

The plan certainly worked, as the beasts roared and chased after Rahnee, who ran as fast as she could around the trees and back to the group, but not before her armored back was filled with manticore spikes. Once the rest of the group engaged the beasts, however, they soon fell, as Aerikoth’s summoned dire wolf assisted Brok-Tul and Veran in melee. Brok-Tul spent most of his healing magic on Rahnee, who cursed under her breath as she removed the spikes.

Deciding they needed to rest after the battle, the party stationed Brok-Tul on watch while the others slept or studied, save for Aerikoth, who summoned his familiar Zeluth and sent him winging southward. Brok-Tul took some souvenirs from the manticore corpses before taking his turn to rest while Rahnee stood guard and Aerikoth spent time studying his spell book. Zeluth returned as the party was moving to break camp, landing on Aerikoth’s shoulder and communicating silently with the wizard. Aerikoth informed the others that Zeluth had flown south and encountered some broken hills, although had not flown far enough to find the tower they sought. There was some debate over whether the party should spend the night in the forest clearing, eventually resolved in favor of pushing on to the tower. Rahnee made sure to blaze a trail behind them, so that Belle could catch up eventually.


----------



## Carlo-One

After about four hours of travel, the party emerged from the broken hills and saw a tower looming ahead of them. The moonlight gleamed eerily off of its walls and the surrounding rock, while a low-lying fog circled the base of the tower. Rahnee carefully scouted ahead, slowly circling the base of the tower while sticking to the shadows around it. A large metal door appeared to be the only way inside. The others took up a position close to the door while Rahnee opened it and moved silently inside.

Aerikoth cast a stoneskin spell on Brok-Tul, in case combat was imminent. Rahnee shortly returned outside and described the stone entry chamber, including a “skeleton trap” where a pile of bones had assembled itself into a skeleton warrior when she drew near. Melissa said that the tower, when she had been apprenticed there, had ground and upper floors, but nothing below ground. It was decided that for her own safety, Melissa should stay outside while the rest of the party cleared away any dangers. Aerikoth’s raven familiar, Zeluth, kept an eye on her as the others entered the tower. (_I believe it was more for the party's perceived safety from her that she remained outside, I suspect. --R_)

Inside, four glowing red pillars dominated the room, with a pentagram inscribed in the middle of them. Rahnee pointed out the animated skeleton in the back corner, which was quickly dispatched. A search of the room saw that battle repeated another three times, with animated warriors appearing in each of the room’s corners. Aerikoth studied the pillars while the others moved to open the room’s eastern door.

Behind the door was a large chamber containing pots, workbenches, and other things suggestive of a wizard’s laboratory. A faint echoing of hammers could be heard, although there was no visible source for the sound. Moving back across the entry chamber, the western door was opened to reveal a ghoulish meeting chamber, a throne of bones placed at the head of a long table. Veran and Brok-Tul examined the ancient bookcases that lined the wall, but found only dust.

Moving along the corridor north from the entry chamber, the group explored two other rooms off of it, both of which were apparently torture chambers; one contained a series of iron maidens, dried bloodstains on their spikes, while the other held a cage suspended from the ceiling, a skeleton within bearing mute testimony to Ashnakzeroth’s cruelty. Exploring further, they found that the corridor ended in a “T” junction, with both the eastern and western ends terminating in stairs leading upwards. At this point, Veran suggested that they retrieve Melissa and headed back towards the entrance, while Brok-Tul volunteered to take rearguard. In the entry chamber Veran almost literally ran into Belle, who had just arrived. With obvious relief, she put down her bow at the sight of the monk.


----------



## Carlo-One

Veran returned with Belle and a nervous-looking Melissa, who inspected the pillars and pentagram in the entrance and stated that the portal was not fully activated. In response to a question from Rahnee, she admitted that she was not sure how to accomplish that, “the Master” not having shared his greatest secrets with her. Melissa confirmed that the stairways they had found led to the upper floor of the tower and speculated that the key to activating the portal might be found there.

Walking down the corridor, the group paused outside the torture rooms, where Aerikoth pointedly observed to Melissa that they appeared to have seen recent use. Brok-Tul declared that it made sense, the “spike-boxes” probably having been used to create the skeletons that Melissa used to attack them previously. Melissa quietly stated that they had actually been the work of the necromancer Zagath, her “experiment” having been in the other room. She explained that she had wished to see if a prolonged death energized Ashnakzeroth’s blood magic more than a quick one, determining in the end that it did not. (_The true evil of Melissa in service of her master is bared at last. --C_)

Rahnee deliberately did not comment and directed Melissa to stay near Aerikoth while the rest of the party went up the stairs. Melissa called out a warning before Rahnee could get too far, indicating that they should be very careful on the eastern side of the tower, the Master having warned her not to open the door there. The party then went up the west stairs. Melissa admitted once they reached the upper level that she had not been allowed past the doors on the western side of the tower either. (_Snakes should never be trusted, regarding what they do or say - or, in some cases, not do or say. --R_)

Examining the runes on one of the doors, Aerikoth was unable to read them, although he said they appeared to be a warning of some sort. The party readied itself for combat and entered the door, Rahnee in the lead. Past the door was a large, dark chamber with a throne and statues dimly visible at the other end. Moving ponderously toward the party was a large golem-like creature, which appeared to be made of various dead things put together.

The party engaged the creature, Brok-Tul and Veran standing toe-to-toe with it while Rahnee and Belle shot arrows at it and Aerikoth cast spells. The arrows had no effect on the creature, nor did the wizard’s magic, forcing the group to rely on their melee weapons. Bolstered by his divine magic, Brok-Tul was able to inflict some damage on the creature while avoiding its attacks. Veran, however, fell to a mighty blow from one of the monster’s fists and was bleeding to death on the ground. Brok-Tul shouted to Belle to drag the monk out of harm’s way, but the monster - whether it understood Brok-Tul or simply reacted to Belle’s movement - at that moment turned away from Brok-Tul and slammed Belle to the floor, killing her instantly.


----------



## Carlo-One

Daringly, Rahnee darted into the middle of the battle, applying a healing kit to Veran and managing to get him to his feet and out of the way. Aerikoth meanwhile had summoned a dire wolf, one of the wizard’s favorite tactics. The animal then moved to assist Brok-Tul in battling the golem. Between the two of them, they eventually wore down the monster, which collapsed into a pile of dirt and rotted flesh.

After catching his breath, Brok-Tul asked the others if they would agree to have him use their raise dead scroll on Belle. Veran and Rahnee concurred, while Aerikoth for his part by then was on the other side of the chamber, examining a glowing pedestal. Brok-Tul began praying to Helm for strength and faith enough to return Belle’s soul, entering a deep trance before reading the scroll. Veran knelt and prayed quietly while Brok-Tul finished the magic incantation. Melissa at this point came into the room, looking somewhat awestruck at the sight of the battle‘s aftermath. Aerikoth came over to her and commented that it had been a hard-fought victory. Belle’s body stirred then, responding to Brok-Tul’s divine magic, and Rahnee helped her to stand. (_I am not fully comfortable with an act that in effect challenges the rule of Lord Kelemvor over his own domain. However, when the raising of a companion is done with respect and the full knowledge of its import, I cannot object to the idea. --C_)

While Brok-Tul and Rahnee explained to Belle what had happened, Aerikoth returned to examine a jewel in the center of the pedestal, accompanied by Melissa. The others, helping a still-shaken Belle, joined them soon afterwards. Aerikoth stated the that jewel, which gave off an intense cold, was magical in nature and would be well suited to be a lich’s phylactery. Aerikoth said that they had two choices: to take the jewel with them, to examine later possibly with the help of others, or to attempt to destroy it. There was much debate over what they should do with the jewel, but no resolution of the matter before the group decided to rest for the night.

By early in the morning, all had awoken, having been troubled by their dreams that night. Melissa said that she was not surprised that “the Master” had invaded her sleep, given her connection with him, and that it appeared he was now able to do the same with the others. She said he had always been a master of dreams, having enslaved the Ironhelm dwarves originally using such techniques. The tower was a place of power for him, so his abilities were likely enhanced, allowing him to enter the dreams of the companions while there.

Rahnee commented that their dreams had all been driven by a desire to have them give Aerikoth up to Ashnakzeroth, and she wondered what Aerikoth’s dream had been about. In response to a question from Rahnee, Melissa explained that the Master needed Aerikoth’s blood to complete his rise to power, Aerikoth having been present near the original ritual conducted by the necromancer Zagath. The magic from the ritual, disrupted by Aerikoth’s companions at the time, had been transferred into the mage’s blood, as the closest living receptacle. Veran commented that an offer had been made to each of them in their dreams, Aerikoth confirming that he had been made an offer as well. Belle said that she did not remember an offer, only someone coming towards her with a knife, after she tried to intercede in a sacrifice. (_I have to wonder about the nature of the offer made to the mage, whose blood was desired by the abomination. Shared dominion with Ashnakzeroth? Perpetual life in death? In any case, he does not seem to have been so foolish as to accept it. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

After taking some time to prepare themselves, the group decided to examine the gem on the pedestal later, leaving the room and moving down the corridor to the other room on the second floor of the tower. Belle asked Melissa if she knew what was inside, but Melissa said that she had never been allowed there. After some defensive spells were cast in preparation for a confrontation, Rahnee checked the door for traps; finding none, the party moved into the room, which proved to be empty of any threats. Both Rahnee and Belle, however, immediately recognized it as having been where their dreams had taken place.

Looking around the room, Brok-Tul commented that it appeared almost exactly like the entry chamber on the first floor, with its four rune-covered pillars. A bloodstained altar lay at the far end of this room, however, along with some crumbling statues. Brok-Tul called upon Helm and swung his maul at the altar, evidently seeking to destroy it, but the weapon rebounded as it hit the solid stone. Rahnee recommended that the half-orc cleric cleanse it instead, while Melissa counseled that its purpose should first be determined, a course of action supported by Veran. (_Another example of their growing closeness, or at least an alignment of views. Brother Veran is admirable in restraining any hostility for her past actions. --C_). For her part, Melissa could shed no further light on the room’s purpose. Brok-Tul repeated his experiment with the maul on one of the stone pillars, with similar results. Belle, while examining the pillars, noted that Melissa had mentioned blood magic being used by Ashnakzeroth, speculating that perhaps blood caused the pillars to become active.

With other avenues of investigation having been exhausted, Aerikoth had made his way back to the first floor entry chamber, accompanied by Veran, and cast a comprehend languages spell on himself, in order to read the runes on the pillars. The others soon joined them, telling him about their speculation regarding the need for a blood sacrifice to activate the pillars above. Aerikoth informed them that he had determined the portal was powered by the pillars on the upper floor.

After returning to the upper chamber, Aerikoth examined the runed pillars and was able to confirm that the portal required blood to activate it. Each pillar required blood and the amount in total would be equivalent to that contained in a humanoid. Melissa said she believed the ritual would require magic to energize it as well, since the Master's rituals always needed an external force to serve as a catalyst. Eyes gleaming, she said that she thought she had enough power remaining to complete the ritual.

Veran, scowling at the thought of blood sacrifice, nevertheless raised the point that perhaps not all of the blood needed to come from the same donor; in other words, instead of killing one of their number, they might each give a small amount. Aerikoth confirmed that the writings on the pillars said nothing about the blood having to come from a single source.


----------



## Carlo-One

Before beginning the ritual to activate the portal, the party decided to return to the room with the magical gem, in order to examine it further and, if appropriate, take it with them. Knowing that the gem radiated intense cold, Brok-Tul had prayed for a spell to protect him from the elements the night before. Rahnee passed her bag of holding to him, so he would be able to place the gem in the container once obtained and thereby nullify its cold effect. Aerikoth asked for some additional time to examine the gem, casting a spell in order to divine its magical nature. After casting the spell, he stared intently at the gem, his eyes narrowed, his right hand hovering over it as he focused his attention.

Exhaling as he ended his concentration on the gem, Aerikoth confirmed to the others that it was indeed a phylactery, albeit an unusual one. The wizard determined that the magic inside it would allow whatever spirit was held within it to reconstitute itself fully, at any distance, if the gem were broken. Brok-Tul, only half-listening to the mage’s words, hefted his maul and declared his intent to destroy the phylactery, but was halted by Veran and Aerikoth, who warned the half-orc that destroying it might result in a fully-restored lich appearing shortly afterwards. (_The half-orc regularly courts disaster with his impulsive behavior. I hope he properly appreciated his companions saving him from himself. But given later developments, I doubt it. --R_). Belle, partly as a question, stated that breaking the gem would fully restore the lich, yet destroying him would cause his essence to return to the gem. Aerikoth thought that at least part of Ashnakzeroth’s essence currently remained within the gem, since the creature was not yet fully reconstituted, still evidently needing Aerikoth’s blood to empower its physical form.

Brok-Tul, somewhat confused, then asked if they should just take the gem with them. In his usual dry voice, Aerikoth said that they could instead destroy the gem presently and do battle with a fully reconstituted lich that was believed to be a god back in the days of early Netheril. Brok-Tul commented that in his old line of work, that was known as "Plan A", prompting Veran to say that he would prefer to hear "Plan B."

Aerikoth continued, saying that if they defeated the creature after going through the portal, that would result in it being trapped in the phylactery for weeks or perhaps months, giving them time to contain it or find a way to completely destroy it. Rahnee and Brok-Tul favored giving the gem afterwards to the dwarves, as a form of just revenge for Ashnakzeroth’s previous enslavement of their clanmates. His spell protecting him, Brok-Tul reached out and seized the gem, triggering a flash of blue light and intense cold, then placed it in the bag of holding.

Somewhat grimly, the companions returned to the nearby ritual chamber and prepared to do what was necessary to activate the portal. Brok-Tul, having a stoneskin spell cast on him, was unable to donate blood to the cause. Despite some needling from Belle, Melissa also declined to give her blood, saying that she doubted she would have enough energy left to complete the ritual if she did so. Brok-Tul had the idea of summoning a wolf with a spell in order to do the bleeding for the companions. Aerikoth confirmed, however, that humanoid blood was needed for the ritual, according to the runic pillars.

Rahnee was the first to go, stripping off her bracers and rolling back her shirt cuff before slicing her forearm with a dagger. She bled for both herself and Brok-Tul, who called upon Helm to heal her after she was finished. Veran went next, pausing afterwards to take a long drink from his canteen while Brok-Tul tended to his wound. Grimacing, Belle went last, Brok-Tul bandaging her arm when done.

Once all of the blood had pooled on the altar, Melissa directed the others to stand away as she attempted to energize it. Brok-Tul expressed his faith in her to be strong and for them all to do the right thing, as she entered into a trancelike state. Crying, “Come to me, power of the Master! Do my bidding, once more!” she cast a beam of energy at the altar. Soon afterwards, a black, swirling cloud appeared over it and then disappeared in a burst of golden energy. Turning away from the altar, the companions started downstairs, to see if the ritual had succeeded in opening the portal. Veran stayed behind briefly to meditate on the situation. (_Brother Veran must have struggled mightily to reconcile the needs of the situation with his training and sense of what is just. Participating in an ancient, evil blood magic ritual left more than just an external scar, I would think. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

*Battle and Aftermath*

Once below, the group carefully approached the portal room. At the center of the four runic pillars, a glowing red portal was now visible. Knowing that they might never return to the tower, the companions made ready to enter. Rahnee sent a prayer to Tymora, while Belle knocked an arrow and watched Melissa carefully. Veran arrived and declared himself ready to proceed. One by one, they all entered the portal, Brok-Tul going first. (_Although rash, I cannot say the half-orc is not brave. --R_)

Although they had prepared themselves for the sudden journey, the place they arrived at was nothing like they had expected. The portal, which was apparently one-way, had deposited them on a rocky shelf high in what appeared to be the Giant’s Run mountains. In front of them, a chasm yawned, crossed by a narrow bridge, beyond which rose the towering walls of a citadel. Glowing giant skulls dominated the stonework at the far ends of the walls, while a pair of large gates stood in the center.

While the party was still taking in their surroundings, the image of a large figure appeared before them, barely humanoid in appearance. Darkness seemed to wrap itself around the figure, which then addressed them. Ashnakzeroth's image, for it was a magical projection of the abomination, said: “So, you have brought the wizard to me.” Brok-Tul smiled grimly in response, while Rahnee said “He is with us, yes.”

“Let him come forward, then” spoke the illusory projection. Veran restrained himself with effort from attacking it while Rahnee let her sword swing free, Brok-Tul tensed himself, and Belle rested her fingers on the drawstring of the bow. Ashnakzeroth's image said, “I promise it will not hurt. Come, wizard. Enter my citadel and fulfill your destiny. Your blood will power my return to godhood, and I shall reward your companions.”

Brok-Tul protested, “Wait. We want him unharmed” while Rahnee answered the lich with a challenge, questioning its promise - “As you have rewarded others?” The image replied, “Did not my servant explain? His blood is needed for this task,” earning the retort from Brok-Tul “Yeah, and we want him safe.” As the lich’s image spoke, Veran murmured to himself. “I will not fear, for fear is the little killer. I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me.” (_Our training teaches us not to ignore fear or pretend it does not exist, but to master the challenge by letting go of it. It is only through acceptance that it can be banished. --C_)

Ashnakzeroth's image looked to Melissa, who reacted with a shudder, barely being able to stutter out “Mmm...aassster.” Rahnee replied to the lich, “Oh, she explained quite nicely. Quite thoroughly as well.” Brok-Tul felt moved to support Melissa, saying “Melissa has been very helpful...and, she has been a good friend. With the light of Helm, she has found faith to be rewarding, too.”

The abomination’s image then turned and focused on Aerikoth, saying “Oh, you will come to me, wizard. There is no other way off this mountaintop, besides the portal in my citadel. Your friends will deliver you to me, or you will all die here.” Rahnee, giving a small smile, added, “Or someone will.”

Aerikoth glanced back at Melissa and then returned his gaze to the creature. “As I told you once, creature. We shall see,” he replied. Rahnee stepped forward towards the image, challenging it again, saying “Does friendship surprise you?”

The illusory image replied, “I have unbarred the way, creatures of flesh. Bring the wizard to me for my sacrifice, and I will send you home with rewards beyond your dreams. Friendship is irrelevant. There is only power. And death.” Unfazed, Rahnee said, “You only think it is irrelevant. But you are wrong. As you were wrong in the dreams you walked in.”

As Ashnakzeroth's projection faded, it left these final words behind: “Today, you look on the face of death, if you do not give me what I ask. I await you within.” Veran gave a wry grin as Rahnee said “Well. That went well.”


----------



## Carlo-One

With a sense of finality, the party readied itself for its confrontation with Ashnakzeroth. Aerikoth inquired of Melissa if she had a weapon, which provoked hysterical laughter from the woman, who, gripped by fear, repeated over and over that she had a dagger. Brok-Tul did his best to calm her while the others prepared themselves.

As a group, they then moved forward towards the citadel gates and passed into the large courtyard beyond, Brok-Tul and Rahnee carefully scouting the path ahead. Once past the gates, they were able to make out in the distance thirteen skeletal undead standing in silent ranks before the entrance to a tower. Ashnakzeroth was visible, towering over them in the back and wielding a darkly glowing staff. Brok-Tul, his voice shaking, took out the tiny box that was the gift of Moradin and asked Aerikoth for a distraction. Rahnee declared, "Remember Brok, I love you. Now and forever.” Brok-Tul replied, “I love you too, no matter what gods have to say about it."

Ashnakeroth’s voice, deep and resonating, rang out across the courtyard. “Bring the wizard to me!” Aerikoth said, in answer, “Indeed. Shall I see if those creatures are immune to my magic?” Rahnee replied, “Be my guest, Aerikoth.” As Belle and Brok-Tul readied themselves, Aerikoth said, “Then so be it. Let us begin this.” Veran declared, “Let us finish this. Kelemvor grant me strength.” Brok-Tul said he would use the hammer and bell of Moradin’s gift upon the activation of Aerikoth’s spell. Chanting, the wizard raised his arms and a fireball blossomed forth, speeding toward the front ranks of the undead. Brok-Tul said, “Moradin and Helm, hear my plea: let this day be the last of this evil creature” and rang the bell, its clear, clean tones ringing out across the landscape. At the same moment the fireball exploded, the sound of the bell reached Ashnakzeroth and a group of spectral dwarves appeared to fall out of the sky, surrounding him.

Combat was immediately joined by all save Melissa, who cowered by the entrance gate. The ranks of skeletal warriors and flaming skeletons charged the companions, while Ashnakzeroth used his magic to contend with the ghostly dwarven warriors, who wielded great battle-hammers as they attacked their ancient foe. Rahnee and Veran broke free from the melee and made for Ashnakzeroth, who had been wounded, but was destroying the spectral dwarves facing him one by one. Turning from the dwarves, Ashnakzeroth called upon dark magics and struck down the two companions before they could reach him. However, this left him vulnerable to his other enemies, and the lich fell to the ground with a despairing cry as the last remaining spectral dwarf smashed his hammer into the lich’s body, causing the abomination’s life force to depart its mortal shell.

Meanwhile, the battle against Ashnakzeroth’s skeletal allies was slowly being won, although only with great effort. Brok-Tul, armored by his god’s protective magic, wielded his enchanted weapon with great stubbornness, smashing the bones of his foes, although the undead warriors he faced showed unusual skill, time and again knocking the weapon from his grasp. Aerikoth discovered early on that the skeletal warriors were able to resist most of his magics, so he summoned a huge dire wolf to fight by Brok-Tul’s side in the melee. Belle for her part sent arrow after magic arrow into the skeletons, but had little success in damaging their bony frames. After what seemed like forever, an exhausted and bleeding Brok-Tul finally stood over the smashed bones of his foes; for their part, Aerikoth and Belle had both been spared harm. Melissa, who had stayed out of the way of the battle, came up to join them, shouting out that the Master was dead, to which Aerikoth replied, “At what cost?”


----------



## Carlo-One

The four of them still standing – Aerikoth, Brok-Tul, Belle and Melissa – slowly made their away over to where Ashnakzeroth had fallen. There, they saw the last spectral dwarven warrior standing over the corpses of Rahnee and Veran. The dwarf saluted them, saying as he faded out, “By Moradin’s will, it is done. The abomination is dead.” Staggering over to Rahnee, Brok-Tul slowly picked up her body, cradling her in his arms. Aerikoth observed to the others that Ashnakzeroth’s remains had apparently vanished.

At Aerikoth’s direction, Belle went over to Veran, but Melissa had already picked the monk’s body up. (_I have little trust in her and for good reason, given her pact with the abomination. Yet it is undeniable that she formed a bond with Brother Veran, which signifies that she was, perhaps, not beyond redemption. --R_). Brok-Tul appeared to look into the distance, as if listening to something only he could hear, then declared he had to ring the bell again. Aerikoth recalled to Brok-Tul that Ashnakzeroth had said that the only way off this mountain was to use his portal. Belle asked Melissa if she could confirm if there was a portal within the tower.

The half-orc then said aloud, “Moradin…send us home…thank you Moradin and Helm” and rang the hammer and bell of Moradin’s gift. As the crystal tones of the bell sounded for the second time, a glowing blue portal appeared in front of him and the dwarven god’s gift vanished from Brok-Tul’s fingers. Melissa, in answer to Belle’s question, pointed at the new portal and said that she would trust that more than anything found within Ashnakzeroth’s tower. Brok-Tul and Melissa, each shouldering a body of a companion, then entered the portal, followed soon after by the others.

As soon as he stepped through the portal, Brok-Tul fell to his knees in surprise. After the others had finished arriving, one by one, Brok-Tul told them that he recognized the place as the valley of Clan Ironhelm, ancestral home of the dwarves that had assisted them. The group moved forward slowly towards the gates, Brok-Tul and Melissa staggering under their respective burdens.

At the outer gates, Brok-Tul hailed the dwarven defenders guarding them, declaring that Helm’s Shadows had been sent home by Moradin. The guards recognized Brok-Tul as the one who had received Moradin’s Gift and, saluting the surviving companions, bade them pass to the inner gates.

Arriving at the inner gates, Brok-Tul repeated his tale for the guards. One of them went inside to fetch a clan elder to speak with the companions, who waited patiently for him to complete his task. Soon, the guard returned, followed by Clan Greeter Rumnaher.

Rumnaher recognized Brok-Tul and was told of the defeat of Ashnakzeroth and the fall of two of Brok-Tul’s companions. The dwarven elder said that few outsiders had seen the halls of Clan Ironhelm, but that he would be honored to invite Helm’s Shadows within and see if the high priest Iskar could tend to the fallen. Brok-Tul, belatedly remembering protocol, introduced his companions and they all followed the elder through the gates, Belle taking over the burden of bearing Veran’s corpse from Melissa.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once inside the dwarven citadel, Melissa expressed her sense of wonder at being in such a place, as the others took in the scale of the underground halls; even the normally phlegmatic Aerikoth paused a moment to do so. They made their way up a long corridor and passed a large open dining area, before finally reaching the underground temple of Moradin. There, Rumnaher called Iskar over to meet the companions. The dwarven priest recognized Brok-Tul as the one who had been given Moradin’s Gift and saluted the half-orc for being the instrument of the clan’s vengeance against Ashnakzeroth. Iskar said he would see to the fallen, prompting a shuddering Brok-Tul to carefully place Rahnee’s body on the floor of the temple, Belle then depositing Veran’s corpse next to it.

Iskar said he would require some time to contact their spirits and call them back, in Moradin’s name. He began to pray over Rahnee’s body and was joined by Brok-Tul, who raised a plea to Helm to not be separated from her. After a time, her hand twitched slightly, signaling that the breath of life had returned to her body. While Iskar cast healing magic on her, a dazed-looking Rahnee attempted to get her bearings, aided by Brok-Tul, who soothingly tried to explain what had happened. Iskar then turned his attention to Veran while Brok-Tul softly asked Rahnee to pray for the monk to return as well. Iskar’s prayers were eventually answered and Veran groaned, slowly sitting up to receive Iskar’s healing touch. (_The second return for Brother Veran. I wonder if he had time to speak to anyone he had previously met in Kelemvor's halls? --R_)

After the two newly-restored companions had gained their bearings, Rumnaher declared that it was a great day for the clan and ordered a hero’s welcome for their guests. Brok-Tul, evidently having thought of something, excitedly dug around in his pack, eventually emerging with the cold, glowing gem, placing it on the floor and telling the dwarves that it was what was left of “Ashy.”

Iskar showed a strong aversion to it, declaring that he had no desire to handle anything of the abomination and that Brok-Tul should keep it until they could all speak further of the matter. Brok-Tul began to explain why he felt the clan should have it, then thought better of it and shut his mouth, picking up the gem again and placing it back within the bag of holding. Iskar said that they indeed had much to discuss, as he called for assistance to show the companions to the clan’s guest quarters.

_*End of Part I of the Chronicles*_​


----------



## Carlo-One

*Campaign Chronicles: interlude from "C"*

_I have taken several days to contemplate the events in the first part of the Chronicles. In these last blank pages of the first volume, I do not see any commentary from my predecessor as senior initiate "R" - perhaps, having chosen to read the chronicles in their entirety before going back to make his annotations, he (as in other places) does not wish to unduly prejudice the thinking of his successors. This fact has led me, in turn, to reflect more on this final process of confirmation with the Order and how it differs from the other lessons we have been taught. I am becoming convinced that each individual's solitary reading of the Chronicles is meant to not only convey to them the knowledge contained within these pages, but to teach the importance of thinking on our own about the challenges we must face. The Order's teachings cannot have all of the answers to the situations life places in front of us, even if its principles are universal.

Another lesson that is apparent, given the experiences shared within this tome, is that there is always something more that needs to be done, and much uncertainty over the correct path. The crescendo of the final (?) confrontation with Ashnakzeroth, the ancient lich seeking to regain his old power, has immediately been followed by a quieter but insistent refrain, the problem of what to do with its phylactery. The abomination's intelligent and cunning plan of using ritual "blood magic" to enhance his power appears to have played out across more than a millennium, and is not done yet. Furthermore, the separate appearance of a vampire problem in Westgate and the efforts of Jamal, the Harper bard, and others to combat it has been mentioned, but no more as of yet. Even without having read the remainder of the Chronicles, I know that this needs must resurface in the future.

As done before, I shall organize some of my thoughts on the principals involved and put them on paper, in order of their longevity with the party.

Aerikoth Ankharat - I wonder if the wizard fully appreciates the sacrifices made for him by the others. His calm - verging on emotionless - approach to life has brought him many benefits, it seems, as he marshals his powers and intellect in a manner which often leaves him unscathed while his companions bleed or die. Melissa's explanation of Aerikoth's importance to Ashnakzeroth, if it can be fully believed, hinges on the interrupted ritual mentioned at the beginning of these Chronicles, when the necromancer Zagath was killed by Aerikoth and the mage's former companions in the Six Points Adventuring Company. The wizard evidently has other secrets as well, ones which have not been revealed in these chronicles and are not known to the other party members. His companions, I must say, have been remarkably tolerant of his periodic disappearances and limited explanations. But perhaps such is the normal way with adventurers, all of whom have things they wish to keep private, so in turn respect the privacy of others.

Rahnee Roaringhorn - her challenge to the lich over "friendship" resonated with me, if not with her foe, who apparently possessed no comprehension of the phenomenon. And it is touching to see that her bond of love with Brok-Tul, the half-orc converted cleric of Helm, is strong beyond measure, persisting to and through the point of death. He, at least, appears to appreciate what he has in that respect. Rahnee's courage has been repeatedly tested and not found wanting, and she has learned much in her travels and adventures. Yet I sense that her will to triumph over her enemies is still based at least in part on romantic ideals, believing that she will always emerge victorious. Having died in the confrontation with Ashnakzeroth and been brought back by Iskar, the dwarven cleric, it remains to be seen if her outlook on life will be tempered as a result.

Brok-Tul - he has journeyed far from his origins as a thug in the Shore district of Westgate. His heart has visibly grown, it seems, over the passage of time with his companions in what he has called "Helm's Shadows" - indeed a fitting name for the company, from his perspective. He and Rahnee have formed an unlikely yet unbreakable bond, which the half-orc rightly treasures. His rashness has been restrained many times - although not always - by his companions, which leads me to reflect on the value of people as individuals and in groups. Perhaps the lesson is that we can be stronger and more successful with others in our life, rather than only relying on ourselves.

Jokull of Arabel - as with Rahnee, his courage is unquestioned, and he possesses even greater skills as a warrior, as shown by his victories in the pit fights at the Quivering Thumb in Westgate. Yet the former Purple Knight's obsession with personal vengeance has consumed him, leading him on a path away from his companions before they moved to confront Ashnakzeroth. I shall refrain from judging his actions, since his companions did not, but he is a clear example of someone who puts their own interests ahead of anything else, which is not the teaching of the Order. One loses a sense of proportion and perspective when this happens, which can only be detrimental to the larger causes we seek to serve.

Veran Bron - Brother Veran is a legend in the Order, yet these pages show him to be human as well, and to have made mistakes. This teaches me that perfection is not to be expected, nor can it be obtained in this life. Rather, one must live according to their values and follow the righteous path as best as one can. The fear that he showed - and mastered - prior to the confrontation with Ashnakzeroth demonstrates that courage is not the absence of fear, rather the recognition of it and the refusal to let it determine your actions. The bond of friendship - or at least of tolerance - that he developed with Melissa also demonstrates the value of compassion.

Belle Goodman - the ranger became involved with the company through running errands for the temple of Oghma in Reddansyr, and stayed with the party to fight the abomination, which speaks to her character. She must have experienced a great shock due to her death in Ashnakzeroth's tower, subsequent raising, and the confrontation with the abomination. Yet she came through seemingly in good spirits - which forces me to consider whether I could have done the same, in her position.

I must also consider Melissa, the one-time apprentice of the abomination. On one level, her story is a tragedy, she having been corrupted as a teenager by Zagath while growing up in Turnton. She has shown some sympathy and promise during her interactions with both High Cleric Carlin and Brother Veran. Yet she has also made her own choices for evil, as starkly revealed by the remains of her experiments in Ashnakzeroth's tower. The question of her loyalty it seems has been resolved by events, instead of by her own choice, given the lich's defeat. Questions remain about her intentions, however, and the unresolved matter of the phylactery means that she still has a role to play. _


----------



## Carlo-One

*Campaign Chronicles: interlude from "R"*

_In these first, blank pages of Part II of the Chronicles I shall put down some personal thoughts. I confess to very mixed feelings about what has occurred, in light of their later consequences. It is also evident that the seeds of future destruction have already been sown by some. This leads me to wonder: is character destiny? I say not, otherwise Judgement would be irrelevant, the world simply being a wind-up mechanism for Ao's enjoyment. The events of the Time of Troubles at least show that what the gods do matters, and by extension the chosen actions of their followers. An Order such as ours, that follows Kelemvor's rule, thus may have many duties to perform in the wider world. 

This time of reading and contemplation of the Chronicles is supposed to be the keystone in our preparation for life outside the monastery walls. Indeed, they offer many lessons on how the world actually works, instead of how we may wish it to. My own story is in essence the reverse of the expected of one in my position, already having had far too many experiences in the outside world before choosing to don the robes of a monk. This provides me with a - somewhat jaundiced? - perspective that I shall share with any who follow me in reading these pages. As in the first part of the Chronicles, I shall not reveal too much of what lies ahead, for any who perform a different sort of reading of the text.

The first book ended on a triumph: the party's defeat in battle of the lich Ashnakzeroth. This much at least is conventional storytelling, yet the winding and uncertain road to that particular victory - with death and the occasional folly making their appearances - leads me to believe that the Chronicles are a true reflection of events, rather than just a bard's tale. The main task still facing the party - how to deal with the lich's unique phylactery and its erstwhile follower Melissa - is not as straightforward as battling a monster. What eventually occurs does not fully put a line under the matter, it seems, although it is difficult to fully judge the situation. A certain lack of ruthlessness is evident, at the very least, which in my jaundiced view is the triumph of hope over experience. Is this for the best? Can an individual pass judgement on such things? I am humble enough, at least, to acknowledge that I do not have the answers to these questions.

A painful lesson, reflected in these Chronicles, is that evil is a choice of many around us, in our cities and towns, as they go about their daily business. Murder, oppression and fear are more often the result of a midnight knock at the door by men seeking to enforce their will on the helpless, than of the employment of dark magics. The worst is when both are combined, empowering the evil natures of people to go beyond their normal constraints. The mission of the Order to fight abominations wherever they appear is therefore a noble one, which addresses the most urgent of threats to life and order in Faerun.

Should we focus solely on this greater threat and ignore the more mundane ones that arise? For those outside the Order, of course this is not the case, for whatever threatens home and hearth must be fought against. I would make the argument that the Order should be careful in taking on too much, however, as then our primary mission would suffer from the distraction. Brother Veran's choices, as will be seen, furnish a tragic example of this. His actions are perhaps not in vain, but I cannot say that they served the best interests of the Order. Some may find this judgement harsh, yet our foes will be even harsher with us, should we not marshal our full strength against them.

Further candid commentary on individuals and their actions I shall reserve for the margins of this tome, to place things in closer context._


----------



## Carlo-One

*Here begins Part II of the Chronicles*​
*To all those who read these chronicles: much is known, but still more is not known about the adventures and private dealings of those worthy people hereafter mentioned. One suspects that not everything that has occurred has been recorded for posterity.*

*Chapter V: Loose Ends and Endings

Dwarven Rewards*

The morning of Hammer 17, 1373 DR, after a dream-filled night, the companions trickled into the Clan Ironhelm tavern hall for breakfast. Rahnee was noting the lack of tea when a messenger arrived, summoning them to the audience hall, where the clan’s Prince would be waiting for them. After the dwarf had left, Melissa asked the others what they had decided to do with Ashnakzeroth's gem. Brok-Tul, Rahnee, and Veran were noncommittal, while Aerikoth appeared lost in thought as they walked to the Prince’s audience chamber.

At the chamber entrance, a dwarven guard challenged them, then let them pass once they were identified as Helm's Shadows. At the end of a long hall, a dwarf garbed in finery awaited them, with guards and advisers in attendance. He introduced himself as Prince Dalgan, head of the great Clan Ironhelm. Rahnee acted as speaker for the group and formal introductions of the party were then made, Melissa being the last named.

Dalgan declared that Clan Ironhelm was ruthless with its enemies and generous with its friends, that day having cause to celebrate both aspects of its relations. He asked Toran Goldfinder, his merchant adviser, to bring sacks of gold for the party, and introduced Koll Wallbasher as his chief warrior. Toran soon returned and handed out large sacks to each of the companions, who expressed their thanks.

Dalgan then told them that because they had fought in the clan's name, he had special gifts for them, worthy of warriors. He asked each to step forward in turn, starting with Rahnee, and praising their deeds:

For Rahnee: "Your sword upheld the defense of the clan's name. Let this belt protect you as you wield it in the future." Her response: "Thank you, again. I shall wear it with pride."

For Brok-Tul: "I hear you bravely fought the undead horde of Ashnakzeroth, in the end victorious. Take this maul, crafted with the magic and care of our clan, and smash your foes with honor." His response: "My foes will fall as never before. My thanks, King of Dwarves." To which Dalgan replied, "I have no doubt of that." But then his face clouded for a moment as he corrected the half-orc, "Prince, Brok-Tul. For now."

For Veran: "The strength of your convictions is great, I have heard. You fell in battle, helping defeat our greatest foe. Let this gift lend you even greater strength of body, then, to match your spirit." His response: "One does one's duty, because one must. My thanks. It will be worn, with honor."

For Belle: "I understand your bow sang against our foe, though your enemies had defenses against your arrows. Take this arrow, then, and should any wizard arise who wishes to imitate our ancient foe, use it against them." Bowing her head, Belle said "I shall do so."

For Aerikoth: "I am told your magics did much to aid in the battle. We are often suspicious of magic-users - and for good reason, given our history. However, you have proven yourself a dwarf-friend. For this, I shall offer you a gift of protection from your enemies, when they seek to do you harm across the battlefield." Aerikoth accepted a belt from Dalgan and bowed, saying "Thank you your Highness."

Dalgan smiled, saying it was a great day for the clan and declaring himself pleased to share their joy with them in this manner. Rahnee replied that the dwarven reputation for generosity to friends was well-deserved.

Dalgan then asked Melissa to step forward. She moved forward hesitantly to stand in front of the group. The dwarven prince said, "You served our ancient enemy. For that, you deserve death...but we shall stay our hand this day, for the services you rendered our  allies. Do not forget, however, that the clan always remembers its friends...and its foes." Melissa, who at first had blanched at the dwarf's words, managed a formal curtsy and stepped back to join the others.

The prince waved them all closer, saying that they had weighty matters to discuss. He said that he understood the abomination had not been fully destroyed; Brok-Tul in response brought forth the cold gem, Ashnakzeroth's phylactery. Dalgan indicated that he had spoken to Iskar, who judged that the clan did not have the resources to destroy it. Dalgan apologized for the clan not being able to aid further in the matter. Rahnee and Veran assured the prince that they could draw on other resources to complete their task. Dalgan asked them to send word once it was done, so that the clan could know of the final demise of their ancient foe.

Dalgan then switched topics, mentioning that his coronation as King was due to occur the following month. He explained that his father, King Tagnar, had died nearly a year ago, and that Iskar would determine the proper date for the coronation based on signs from the gods. Rahnee told Dalgan that his people were blessed to have a strong ruler waiting to lead them, which pleased the prince. He said that he would send word when the rites of succession would take place; as dwarf-friends, the companions would be welcome to attend. Rahnee and Brok-Tul expressed their thanks on the party's behalf.


----------



## Carlo-One

With the ceremony over, Dalgan encouraged them to take advantage of the clan's merchants and to enjoy the hospitality of the clan for as long as they desired. The party took their leave and was escorted to the Ironhelm smithy by Koll Wallbasher. Lorn Ironbeard, the clan’s head smith, was pleased to show off his selection of gear to the group, which spent some time selecting items. Koll then showed them to the temple and departed, citing clan duties.

At the temple, Iskar's acolyte saw to their purchases while Iskar healed Brok-Tul's wounds. The half-orc said they had resulted from his possession of Ashnakzeroth's gem, which gave him frostbite every morning. Brok-Tul and Rahnee had a private conversation in the temple, while the others, once done shopping, headed for the exit to the clan halls. Once they all had assembled at the exit, Clan Greeter Rumnaher appeared to wish them well on their journey.

Leaving the valley of Clan Ironhelm, the party fought the bitter cold of the mountains while they followed the path to the village of Mountaingate. After being challenged and then invited in by the village militia, they first stopped at Skye’s Provisions. In response to a question from Rahnee, Skye indicated that there were probably still a winter wolf or two around, but they had not bothered the village as of late.

At the village inn, its gnome proprietor Allie Grimblegort greeted them, having  remembered most of the group from the previous visit. A few mercenary types hung out in the common room, but kept to themselves. Allie brewed up some hot tea and the others joined her in the kitchen, which was far warmer than the common room. After some cheery small talk, the companions paid Allie for her tea and departed the village.

After several hours, the party reached a crossroads at the Shining Plains trail. Despite Brok-Tul’s recollection of a more direct route to the northeast, they decided to follow the main trail north; neither Aerikoth nor Belle had been in the area before, so could offer no assistance. Eight hours later, in the middle of a rainstorm, the group found itself at the Traders Road crossroads. After some confusion as to where they were, they decided to camp for the night before continuing on. With help from Brok-Tul and Veran, Belle took the lead in helping construct a makeshift shelter. Belle and Rahnee took the first watch as the others bedded down as best they could. Rahnee woke Brok-Tul for the second watch, which lasted until dawn.

The groggy company staggered up and broke their fast, while debating the road ahead. Melissa pointed out the need to travel east in order to reach Turnton, as the group was still west of Teziir, although it took several tries to convince Brok-Tul. Breaking camp, the group hiked east along Traders Road, reaching the western outskirts of Teziir after six hours. Melissa looked longingly at the city buildings in the distance, wanting to stop and see some civilization, but the group decided to press on, arriving at the Reddansyr crossroads after another four hours.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Reddansyr: Trolls and a Well*

After turning south towards Reddansyr, they were challenged at the town gates and then allowed to pass. They made their way to the Giant’s Folly inn, Veran commenting on how they had now come full circle, and were greeted inside by Ian Gryphonhawk, who asked how their expedition had went. They mentioned its success, Brok-Tul placing some manticore spikes on the counter for dramatic effect and informing Ian of their fight against the creatures. Belle also greeted Ian, who asked her how she had ended up with the others; she said it was a long story. After Ian checked on room availability, Rahnee arranged for the group to take the two available rooms upstairs, ladies in one and gentlemen in the other. Following some mulled wine and venison, the companions retired to their rooms for the night, with Brok-Tul also informing Ian that they had unfortunately not seen any sign of Ian’s son.

The morning of Hammer 20, the men and women of “Helm’s Shadows” rose from their respective beds. As usual, Veran headed outside to meditate, while the others ordered breakfast in the common room. Veran came back in, looking rather wet, although with a straight face he told Rahnee that it was not raining for once, saying he had actually fallen into a horse trough. The inn’s waitress Erinetta delivered their food - bacon and eggs; the companions dug in, except for Veran, who found the bacon too much to handle. (_In my opinion, members of the Order should be able to stomach common inn food; let us not take asceticism to extremes. Or perhaps I just miss having bacon. --R_)

As they were finishing their breakfast, a member of the Reddansyr militia entered the inn and went straight to Ian, saying that he had grave news. Scouts by the Reddan River bridge had spotted a band of trolls heading north; the trolls had stopped for the moment by the bridge, but could move towards the town at any time. Overhearing the conversation, the companions began discussing what they knew about trolls. Brok-Tul rose and looked pointedly at Ian, saying that he wanted to check out the problem. Ian was delighted at the prospect of Helm’s Shadows handling the troll situation, the town militia not being up to such a challenge. Melissa said she would stay in town while the others, after wolfing down the remainder of their food, agreed to join Brok-Tul in the “trolling” expedition. In return for taking on the trolls, Ian gladly agreed to provide them in the future with rooms and food, on the house.

As the companions gathered their gear, Rahnee queried if the trolls were north. Ian indicated that they were to the south, on the road to the river, which is the way the group had departed before. Ian noted with curiosity that the group had, however, arrived back in town from the north. Brok-Tul, making himself ready, told Ian that they would tell him the tale once they were finished.

Leaving the inn, the group made its way to the temple of Oghma, where the priests were able to sell them four flasks of alchemist’s fire to use against the trolls. Departing the temple, the group discussed tactics on the way to the town’s southern gate, which the militia unlocked for them. They then walked for three hours, arriving at the Reddan River bridge.

While Brok-Tul prayed to Helm for victory, Aerikoth cast stoneskin spells on the half-orc and Veran, to protect them in the front lines of battle. Brok-Tul first went to look for the trolls under the bridge, but then spotted a small group of them on the opposite riverbank. Aerikoth summoned a dire wolf to aid the group in melee. Soon, battle was joined with the first group of trolls, but the companions were soon surprised by several more trolls coming to aid their fellows. Belle was chased back to the bridge area by one troll and was assisted by Aerikoth. The mage tossed a fireball into the melee, which dealt serious damage to five of the trolls, although it also finished off his wounded summoned wolf. Rahnee singlehandedly fought three of the trolls, spinning and thrusting for all she was worth, keeping them at bay until Veran could join her and help finish them. Brok-Tul was able to account for the rest.

After the battle was over, Brok-Tul went to the manticore grave area to see if there were any more trolls, while Belle checked the muddy ground for tracks. Neither found anything of import, although Brok-Tul took the opportunity to stuff two foul-smelling troll heads into a sack as trophies. The group then headed back to Reddansyr, where the inhabitants reacted poorly to the odor wafting from Brok-Tul. Inside the inn, Ian congratulated the party on their success, barely managing to stand the stench of the burned troll flesh. Eventually, Brok-Tul was convinced that the heads would not be of any use, and he went outside to bury them and wash up. Meanwhile, the others enjoyed Ian’s hospitality and discussed how the battle had played out. Once Brok-Tul returned, smelling of soap, the group debated whether to continue on that day or rest in the inn. The battle having taken its toll on their energy, the group voted to stay another night in Reddansyr before pressing on to Turnton.


----------



## Carlo-One

Hammer 21 dawned clear (for once). Rahnee, unable to sleep, got up at dawn and departed the inn. Brok-Tul was the last of the others to arrive for breakfast at the inn’s common room and was asked by Ian if Rahnee was upstairs. Brok-Tul answered in the negative, saying that she had headed out to stretch her legs and think. Ian commented that it was a long time to be out walking.

As the group was finishing their breakfast, a boy came up to Belle and delivered a note, saying a man had paid him a silver to deliver it. The boy then scurried off before Brok-Tul could ask him any further questions. Belle unfolded the note, looked at it for a moment, then handed it wordlessly to Brok-Tul, biting her lip. While the half-orc was looking at the note, Belle suggested to the others that they go upstairs to the suite, where Rahnee and Brok-Tul had stayed the night, for more privacy.

Veran joined the others after a short delay, telling them that he had asked Ian about the child messenger; the innkeeper did not know the boy’s name. Once the note was handed around for all to see, Brok-Tul asked Belle to explain, since it had been addressed to her. The note read: "Belle - We have your companion. You know what we want. Come to the old forest well, alone, and deliver it. We will have no need for the woman afterwards, you may have her then. -- X"

Belle said that she thought the “companion” was a reference to Rahnee and that they - whoever “they” were - must want Ashnakzeroth’s soul stone. She also speculated that the note had been delivered to her because she would know how to get to the well in the forest. Veran observed that Belle seemed to have a history in Reddansyr and that someone might want something specific from her, instead. (_Brother Veran's observations are as keen as ever. --C_). Brok-Tul and Aerikoth also commented it seemed strange that if “X” were after the soul gem, that person would reach out to Belle rather than one of the others. Belle said she could think of no reason why she specifically would be singled out. Melissa, in a scathing tone, pointed out that it was unlikely anyone in Reddansyr would even know of the gem, so it was much more likely someone interested in settling a score with Belle, and Rahnee had simply got in the way. Teeth clenched, Brok-Tul nodded his agreement and asked Belle who “X” was; Belle again denied knowing anything about it.

As the others began talking about possible tactics to use, Belle sighed heavily and mentioned that there had been a _little _problem in town, which was why she had to leave and had accepted the task to deliver items from the Oghma temple to Veran in the first place. She had tracked down someone named Jonas, who’d had a merchant’s guild reward on his head. Belle also mentioned that at one point she had cut the mane off of Old Tam’s prized horse - which subsequently made a decent-looking blonde wig - but that incident likely was not the cause of their current problem.

The party agreed that it would be best to accompany Belle to the well site, in order to see what they were up against; Melissa stayed at the inn as before, in case any more messages were delivered or Rahnee appeared. They prepared themselves and marched downstairs, heading for the inn exit. On the way out, Brok-Tul informed Ian that they were heading to the old well in the forest for a meeting, and to send the militia in four hours if they didn’t come back. Ian said that if they couldn’t handle whatever was there, he doubted the militia could do anything. Belle and Ian had a private exchange as well.


----------



## Carlo-One

Belle led the way east from the town, into the nearby forest. After a few hours, the party reached a wooded area close to where Belle said the well was located. She sneaked forward carefully, with Veran stealthily moving along close to her, circling around a stand of trees. From a distance, a bandit spotted her and opened fire, prompting Belle to return fire with her bow. However, her opponent was soon joined by a large band of comrades, who were able to cut Belle and Veran down before the others reached them. (_Battle strategy is not a consistent strength of this group, it seems. --R_). Despite their early success, the bandits were unable to deal with the remainder of the party and were cut down in turn by Brok-Tul’s hammer and Aerikoth’s magic. 

Brok-Tul became enraged at not finding Rahnee and ran off into the woods, searching for any sign of her. Aerikoth meanwhile poured a healing potion down Veran’s throat, partially reviving him. Brok-Tul returned, his face ashen, and was directed by Aerikoth to assist Belle. After the two had been restored to partial health, Brok-Tul mentioned that he had found tracks leading south from the battle site, but could not determine who they belonged to. He had also found the well nearby, around the corner past a stand of trees.

The group stripped the bandit corpses of valuables as Veran closed the eyes of the dead and Brok-Tul said a short prayer to Helm. Belle asked Brok-Tul if he had checked down the well; the half-orc replied he had not, as the tracks he was following had taken him south and no one had answered when he had called. The group went over to the well and Brok-Tul lit a torch to help him see down into its black depths. He spotted a form wriggling at the bottom and immediately started to organize a rescue effort, eventually lowering Belle down on a rope with a torch. Belle called out to the others that it was Rahnee, but could do no more to assist. (_I must commend the insight Belle had in thinking of the well, otherwise tragedy could have ensued. --C_)

Coughing from the torch smoke, Belle was hauled back to the top of the well by Brok-Tul, who then tied the rope around himself so he could make the descent. An earlier prayer to Helm for strength was still active, so the half-orc had little trouble making his way down, picking up a bound and gagged Rahnee, then ascending to the top. He emerged from the well, one hand wrapped around Rahnee's limp waist, the other pulling himself up powerfully, with his legs propped against the side of the well. The others helped Rahnee to the ground as Brok-Tul hauled himself out.

As a semi-conscious Rahnee lay on the ground, Brok-Tul removed the last of the rope from around her, carefully bandaging her wounds and also applying healing magic where necessary. Belle was sprawled on the ground next to her, still gasping from the effort of helping haul her up from the well; meanwhile, Veran was keeping an eye out for any enemies who might seek to take advantage of their situation. Aerikoth commented that they should make haste to leave the area, a sentiment with which Veran and Brok-Tul agreed. The company gathered their gear and slowly headed northwest back towards Reddansyr, Rahnee limping along determinedly.

An hour later, they arrived back at the gates of Reddansyr. The guards were trying to stay warm and advised the group to do the same. Once back at the Giant's Folly, the group informed a relieved Ian Gryphonhawk and Melissa that they had successfully rescued Rahnee from the bandits. Rahnee then told the story of how she had been captured while on an early morning walk, evidently having been knocked unconscious after someone had used a sweet-smelling substance on her. Rahnee struggled to remember what had been said, recalling that two men had been talking and the the name "Jonas" had been mentioned before she had been thrown down the well. She had the impression that they had been looking for something.

Ian told them that Jonas was in the Westgate prison, so Rahnee's captors must have been acquaintances. Rahnee, still struggling to recall details, said that she had been referred to as a lure for Belle. Ian said that it sounded like the bandits had wanted something from Belle, with Rahnee representing an opportunity for them. Rahnee then remembered a gem being mentioned; Ian commented that the Thyssian Gem had been an obsession for Jonas.

Rahnee, looking thoughtful, said that one of the men had mentioned that since his brother Jonas did not have the gem, Belle must have it, or know where it is. Belle held up her hands and denied knowing about the gem, saying that she would have turned it in for a reward if she had run across it. Ian said that the gem was rumored to be worth tens of thousands of gold pieces, motivation enough for the bandits.

After some discussion of the bandit threat, which all agreed had been dealt with for the time being, Ian went to take care of inn business while the others discussed their next steps. Melissa said she was quite ready to leave the village and the others agreed it was time to move on. Following their farewells to Ian, the group marched out of the inn and headed north out of the village, snow falling around them.


----------



## Carlo-One

By early morning the following day, Hammer 22, they had arrived back at the Gatereach guest house in Westgate, cold and tired from their journey. Belle and Melissa preferred to rest immediately, while the others got some oatmeal from the inn before retiring. Early afternoon, the party regrouped at the inn for lunch, catching up with Jandrico Swift. Aerikoth finished early and indicated he would go see the wizard Gondeth, in case he wished to accompany them to Turnton.

Later, Aerikoth returned from visiting Gondeth and encountered Rahnee and Belle in the main guest house room. Aerikoth informed them that Gondeth would not be accompanying them to Turnton. Although the mage had interrupted a somewhat intense conversation between Belle and Rahnee regarding recent events in Reddansyr, he was invited to stay; Rahnee promised that a “cat fight” would not break out. Rahnee turned back toward Belle and reassured her that she and Brok-Tul were not angry at Belle. Rather, Rahnee was annoyed at herself for being taken as easily as a newborn puppy.

The companions turned toward discussing the aftermath of the incident at the well. In response to a question from Rahnee, Aerikoth said he thought he had seen at least one person escape, although he was not sure. Rahnee reviewed with Belle what was known of the bandit leader Jonas, who apparently was still in the Westgate prison, and Jonas’ brother, who may have been Rahnee’s captor. Belle said that his brother Marcus had departed Reddansyr some time ago, taking ship from Teziir for parts unknown. Their family, the Mynolts, had a reputation as minor, albeit crooked, traders.

Belle explained that she had originally become involved in tracking down Jonas because of a bounty put on his head for killing another Reddansyr merchant. She had found him holed up at the Spitting Cockatrice in Westgate and turned him over to the Reddansyr merchant representative in the city. When she returned to Reddansyr, Belle was warned by Ian Gryphonhawk that she was being talked about in relation to Jonas’ capture. He'd heard that the last anyone had seen of him, he had been with a blonde haired wench, that Old Tam's palomino horse was missing its mane and tail, and Belle had been seen near old Tam's farm. Belle assured a laughing Rahnee that she had not cut the horse’s tail off, just the hair, for her disguise. The three then discussed possibilities for approaching Jonas in prison, in order to gather more information from him.

Veran at this point entered the guest house, prompting Aerikoth to say that he had to check on his familiar Zeluth, but first had other information to impart to his companions. The wizard said he had heard a few things that might be of interest. First was that Jamal, the Harper bard, had not been seen in a tenday and there were whispers that she was either in hiding or deceased. Aerikoth noted that he had previously warned of this possibility. Next and perhaps not as surprising, the mage continued, House Thalavar had declared itself behind Audara Imryth in the election for the position of Croamarkh, while House Bleth intended to back their ex-Cormyrian counterparts, House Cormaeril.

Veran then mentioned he had news as well, saying that he had received a return missive from his monastery. He set a small amulet down on the table, along with the letter, explaining that the amulet was a gift sent in the hope that it would reach him in time to help combat the evil they had faced. In response to concerns expressed by Belle and Rahnee, Veran said that the letter indeed contained instructions for him to report back to the monastery once his task was completed. However, the monk continued, it would be necessary to define “completed” before complying; he did not feel that his task was done. (_It is interesting to observe Brother Veran's interpretation of the Order's message. This is again an illustration of how outside the monastery walls, members must be able to think for themselves and take initiative when necessary. Veran, being on the scene and not many miles away in Archendale, was in the best position to judge the import of his own actions. --C_)

Belle expressed regret that the amulet had not arrived in time for their battle with the lich, but Veran said stoically that such was the way of things sometimes, and that he did not believe it would go wholly without use. With that, Aerikoth took his leave. Brok-Tul arrived a short time later and caught up with Belle, Rahnee, and Veran.


----------



## Carlo-One

*The Ritual of the Hand*

The night of Hammer 22, the companions rested in the guest house, drifting off to sleep one by one. Aerikoth was the last to fall asleep and once he did, joined the others in a shared dream - one shared also with the lich Ashnakzeroth. As Aerikoth appeared in the bluish-tinged dream chamber, an apparently pleased Ashnakzeroth stated that they were finally all together. Rahnee wryly asked Aerikoth if he had had trouble getting to sleep. Belle was not present; Ashnakzeroth said that he had no interest in the “weakling” that accompanied them. The lich also observed that his former servant – meaning Melissa – had resisted his call. Brok-Tul’s prayers to Helm and the invocation of a protective spell were ignored by Ashnakzeroth, who said “cast your spells and pray to your foolish gods. It matters not, here in my home.”

The lich announced that he had brought them into the dream to demand they break its soul gem – the one they apparently were inside, in the dream – once they returned to the waking world. Aerikoth folded his hands into his sleeves and declared that Ashnakzeroth was not in a position to demand anything, as Brok-Tul’s fists clenched around his magical maul. The lich and the party traded verbal barbs for a short period until Ashnakzeroth, tiring of talking, said that he had been patient with them, but would now demonstrate his displeasure. The lich gestured toward Veran and the monk erupted in a fountain of blood, dropped to the floor and then slowly pulled himself up on one knee. Ashnakzeroth warned them that this would happen, night after night, until they did what he asked and broke the gem.

The companions awoke from their dream, finding themselves back in their beds at the guest house. Rahnee and Brok-Tul immediately hurried up the stairs in order to check on Veran and found Melissa in the hallway. She asked them what had happened, as she had felt the touch of the Master that night. Brok-Tul was explaining that they had dreamed together, when the door to Veran’s room opened and the monk staggered out, leaning on the doorframe for support and clutching his side. It appeared that the damage done to him in the dream chamber had not disappeared once the dream was over. (_What a nightmare situation - literally - for Brother Veran! My flesh chills just thinking of the fate the abomination wished to inflict upon him. Yet I expect this will serve more as a spur for the company to find a permanent solution to defeating the lich. --C_)

Veran, gritting his teeth with the pain, said that he had suffered a minor setback, while Brok-Tul quickly called to Helm for healing prayers. The monk confirmed that he had shared the same dream as the others, while Melissa went to check on Aerikoth. Aerikoth told her that he had shared the dream as well, commenting that Ashnakzeroth must be growing desperate. Melissa said that she had been able to resist his call this time, which elicited a supportive comment from Rahnee. They discussed for a short while the circumstances of the dream; Melissa believed that Ashnakzeroth had regained sufficient strength to be able to reach out from the gem that contained his soul. Aerikoth observed that the longer they were delayed in going to Turnton, the stronger the ancient lich’s essence would likely become, and in time he would be able to reconstitute a corporeal form.

After some further discussion regarding possible ways to destroy the gem, and an argument about whether it would be best to leave immediately for Turnton (Rahnee’s preference) or wait until it was light out (Melissa’s point), the companions agreed to wait until dawn, although Rahnee declared she would not be sleeping. Veran said that for his part, he would compose a note for Brother Millerjoi, the head of his Archendale monastery, to inform him of the latest.

(_A search of the Order's archives revealed such a note from Brother Veran, dated Hammer 23, 1373, which lends further credence to the validity of these chronicles. It read:
"Brother Millerjoi,
It is with great hope that I write you. We have partially succeeded. The soul of the Lich is imprisoned inside a soul gem. It has been defeated, but not destroyed. We leave at once for Turnton, to meet with Arch Cleric Carlin of Helm, to seek assistance in destroying the creature once and for all. If Carlin fails, we will be out of contacts for further assistance in how to destroy the gem without releasing the remnants of the lich. It would be of great assistance if you could search through whatever documents you might think relevant. Lastly, I write to thank you for the amulet. I am sure it will come of use. Hopefully not too soon. With regard to my presence in Westgate, I believe that there is some potential here for showing the common folk the light of our faith.  
Yours in Judgement,  
Veran Bron"
-- R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

In the morning, Aerikoth greeted Rahnee before telling her that he would be back shortly, then departed the guest house. Since Belle could not be found, Rahnee left a note in her room saying that the others were leaving for Turnton. Aerikoth returned to the Gatereach, catching up with the others, who were enjoying a breakfast of bacon and eggs served up by Goruna. Veran had passed his letter to the monastery to Jandrico, along with enough gold for him to pay the messenger fee.

Once breakfast was finished, the party gathered their possessions and headed south for the road to Turnton. The trip was uneventful, although Brok-Tul – for once – carefully scouted the area of the road where it forked off to Glees. Melissa reassured him that this time she had not planned an ambush, harkening back to their previous encounters. When they arrived outside the Turnton walls, Melissa noted the presence of the statue of the hand and asked Brok-Tul what was so special about it. The half-orc priest replied that to him, it was a reminder of Helm.

The group was challenged and recognized by the gate guards, who informed them that High Cleric Carlin was at the temple. Once inside the temple, they asked the priest on duty to inform Carlin of their arrival. While he was off doing that, Belle arrived, looking somewhat embarrassed as Rahnee and Brok-Tul expressed their happiness that she had made it.

Carlin strode into the chamber, the priest behind him, his face beaming. He declared that it pleased him greatly to see everyone present, as he had prayed to Helm since their departure for victory. The others then looked to Brok-Tul, who informed Carlin that they brought news and hope, asking for his aid now that Ashnakzeroth’s spirit was trapped in the cold spirit gem. Carlin’s pleased expression morphed into a frown, as he said that he could sense great evil now, albeit contained.

Brok-Tul brought out the magic pouch containing the gem, wincing and leaning back from the intense cold as he opened it, warning Carlin not to touch the gem. Brok-Tul confirmed that it was Ashnakzeroth’s phylactery and the half-orc related to Carlin what had occurred during the battle and its aftermath: the fall of Rahnee and Veran, the spirit dwarves that had come to their aid, and the party’s welcome at Clan Ironhelm. Rahnee commented, as Carlin’s gaze fell on Melissa, that she had assisted them greatly, to which Carlin replied, “Then she has earned the right to stand with us.” Veran further acknowledged her aid, saying that she had many opportunities to slip out and seek her old life again, but that she took advantage of none of them. (_The bond as described between Brother Veran and Melissa continues to impress and surprise me. I am, however, forced to ask myself what other alternatives she has truly had since being defeated at the Glees crossroads by the party and then raised by Carlin. While it is noble to think she has turned her back on her former life as a servant of the abomination, she may simply be going along with the company due to lack of other opportunities for profit. Perhaps Carlin can help in this respect, by offering her a new life in Turnton. --C_)

The High Cleric then asked why they had not destroyed the phylactery themselves. Aerikoth, who had remained silent until then, cleared his throat and said that the gem had a rather unique dweomer placed upon it, wherein if it were destroyed, the creature would reconstitute completely and fully at the spot of the gem being shattered. Brok-Tul told Carlin that Ashnakzeroth had entered their dreams and demanded that they crush the gem, also mentioning that the Ironhelm dwarves had refused to take it. Carlin commented that the abomination was clever and had yet to be fully defeated. The High Cleric then smiled victoriously as he declared that he knew what could be done with such a thing, saying it would be destroyed utterly. Belle asked how he could destroy it without releasing the lich; Carlin responded by saying that all would be explained in time, she having earned the explanation by fighting Ashnakzeroth.


----------



## Carlo-One

Brok-Tul placed the pouch with the lich's soul gem on the floor and Carlin took it, gasping with the shock of the cold that the gem delivered to his skin. He waved off an offer of assistance from Brok-Tul, saying that he would heal himself. Carlin then asked the companions to meet him by the statue of the Hand at midnight, if they would see the final destruction of their foe. In the meantime, he suggested that they call on the Baron. Brok-Tul uneasily declared that he did not want to let the gem out of his sight. Veran warned of its power over dreams and Rahnee urged Carlin not to underestimate what the gem held. Carlin listened to them, saying that he understood their concern, but that they all were under Helm’s hand, in this place. With that, he departed for his chamber, where he said he would seclude himself until the ritual took place.

As the others watched Carlin go, Melissa said that she could hardly believe it was almost over, with only a few hours left before midnight. Aerikoth declared that he had little intention of keeping a vigil in the temple in the meantime and instead would head for the inn. Melissa said she would accompany him and the others agreed as well, Rahnee commenting that it would be too late to call on the Baron.

At the Traveler’s Cheer, innkeeper Karl greeted “Deedee” with surprise, flushing a bit after she explained that she preferred the name “Melissa” these days. The others greeted Karl, confirming that he had rooms available and ordering drinks in order to celebrate the imminent destruction of the phylactery. Even Veran indulged in a glass of red wine, smiling as he savored it. (_If the legendary Brother Veran can loosen up and have a glass of wine, there is no reason this should not be acceptable for the rest of us. --R_). At a table in the corner, the companions relaxed as they reminisced about their accomplishments, speculated on how the gem could be destroyed, and uncertainly discussed their future for hours. Shortly before the ritual was to begin, Brok-Tul rose and excused himself to go to the temple and pray at Helm’s altar.

Around midnight, they all made their way outside the town gates to the large statue of the hand. They could barely see Carlin in the moonlight, standing close by the statue. The High Cleric greeted them and said that he had dismissed the guards. Carlin told them that this would be the first time he had enacted the ritual with witnesses, but that they had all earned the right. He continued, “As you have protected Turnton and the Dragon Coast from Ashnakzeroth, so shall you witness his final destruction. The Hand of Helm has stood for millennia upon this spot. Indeed, before the worship of Helm was known in this land. It is an ancient power, dedicated to the destruction of evil. I have consecrated it to Helm, and he has seen fit to bless us with its power.” (_This raises a number of theological and practical questions. Apparently High Cleric Carlin has solved - somehow - the method of utilizing this ancient artifact to destroy evil magic. It also seems that its re-dedication to Helm has not affected its efficacy, nor Carlin's ability to commune with Helm to receive spells. The gods must therefore approve of this arrangement. Yet the origin of the Hand's power - unknown to the party - remains a question of import. --C_)

Looking up at the sky, he said that midnight approached, and reached up to place the box containing Ashnakzeroth’s gem in the palm of the statue. Carlin then called out to Helm, declaring that tonight they placed a great evil in his Hand. Dropping to his knees, the priest cried out, “As I pray for vigilance, for strength, for courage, reach out your power and destroy this thing, forever!”

A long moment passed, then a rumbling began, rolling outward from the Hand and shaking all of the companions. Blue and white fire fell from the sky, striking the Hand as the earth continued to shake. After the fire cleared, a thin beam of white light could be seen connecting Carlin to the statue, while a similar red-colored beam ran from Melissa to it. As the earth stopped shaking, both Carlin and Melissa pitched forward onto the ground, unconscious.


----------



## Carlo-One

After the initial shock wore off, Brok-Tul ran over to check on their health, while Rahnee said she would go and tell Baron Pahar what had occurred, heading rapidly toward town. Veran calmly took Melissa’s pulse while Brok-Tul looked over Carlin. Brok-Tul unsuccessfully attempted to wake Carlin by flicking droplets of wine from a flask on him. Belle meanwhile questioned Aerikoth if it was over. The wizard folded his hands into his sleeves and, with his usual precision of language, stated that he was not entirely sure, but that there was no remaining sign of the phylactery’s existence.

Brok-Tul took it upon himself to carry Carlin alone towards town, while Veran and Belle worked together to pick Melissa up and carry her. Just past the gate, they encountered a baronial guard captain and a squad of soliders. The guard captain said that he had been informed something had occurred requiring their attention. Brok-Tul told him that they had had a visit from Helm, and Carlin and Melissa had been knocked unconscious. The captain and his men then took the two unconscious forms with them to Baron Pahar’s manor, followed by Brok-Tul, Aerikoth, Belle, and Veran.

At the manor, Pahar directed his soldiers to place Carlin and Melissa in the guest quarters adjoining his chamber. Brok-Tul and Aerikoth explained briefly what had occurred during the ritual. The Baron sent for the underpriest at the temple to watch over Carlin and Melissa during the night. Pahar said that he did not believe soldiers were also needed to guard them, as Aerikoth had suggested, although the priest was welcome to have extra hands as needed. The companions then joined Rahnee and turned in for the evening, selecting guest rooms at the manor.

The morning of Hammer 24, all of the companions, save for an exhausted Rahnee, met in the corridor outside the guest chambers and compared notes on their sleep; all were relieved not to have had any dreams that night. Meeting the Baron in his audience chamber, they walked together over to the guest quarters holding Carlin and Melissa. The priest there informed them that there had been no change during the night to their condition. While they were discussing what to do next, Baron Pahar noticed Carlin’s form stirring and Brok-Tul told the others to give the High Cleric some room. Carlin swung his arms from side to side and then slowly lifted himself up, moving next to the underpriest. His eyes still appeared unfocused as he placed a hand on the priest’s shoulder and faintly told Pahar that he was all right.

As Carlin shook his head clear and looked over to Melissa, Brok-Tul informed him that the ritual appeared to have worked, there being no sign of Ashnakzeroth. Carlin said there had been no doubt it would work, but was confused regarding what had happened to him and Melissa; he remembered completing the ritual, then nothing more. Brok-Tul related how the two of them had collapsed, unconscious, and had been brought to the manor after the ground had stopped shaking. Carlin commented that earthquakes had never accompanied the ritual before, but they were likely a consequence of the power contained within the gem. In response to a question from Aerikoth, the High Cleric indicated that he had never encountered an item of such power before, but that the Hand had been more than equal to the task of destroying it.

Appearing to regain his strength, Carlin ordered the priest to bring Melissa to her chamber in the temple and asked the others to accompany him in order to give thanks to Helm. Baron Pahar mentioned that he would like to see the companions afterwards in his audience chamber, since he had something to discuss with them. Before taking his leave, Brok-Tul placed a large hand on the Baron’s shoulder and thanked him for his aid that night. Pahar said that it was they who had done a great deed for the land, so thanked them for it.

The companions followed Carlin back to the statue of the Hand, where the High Cleric kneeled to pray and gave thanks for the destruction of Ashnakzeroth, Brok-Tul joining him. When Carlin rose, he declared himself free of any aftereffects of the ritual, indeed feeling better than he could recall for many years. In response to Aerikoth’s queries regarding the nature of the ritual and how it had been discovered, Carlin said he was grateful for all the companions had done to protect Turnton and for that reason had shared the secret of the Hand with them, but would go no further in describing its mysteries; perhaps he would one day for Brok-Tul, should he take Carlin’s place. When Aerikoth commented that he hoped such knowledge would not be lost due to Carlin’s discretion, the High Cleric serenely declared that it was something that should be known only to Helm’s defender of Turnton. (_Despite the wizard's efforts to probe the source of power of the Hand, Carlin evidently considers this a matter for Helm's priesthood and none other. Aerikoth has shown little interest - contempt, even - for religious practices, but his attention has been drawn by the strong magic of the artifact, naturally for his own purposes. --R_)

Following some inspirational words from Brok-Tul, who had continued praying to Helm, Carlin suggested that the adventurers go see what the Baron had to say to them, asking them to stop by the temple afterwards. In response to a request from Brok-Tul, Carlin promised he would see to Melissa’s recovery at the temple.


----------



## Carlo-One

*A Head in a Box*

Back at the Baron’s manor house, they encountered Rahnee, who had recently awoken and still appeared a little shaky, although she had managed to finish her breakfast. Brok-Tul explained to her what had happened with Carlin and Melissa. Veran was about to excuse himself to go to his room and meditate, but then decided to join the others to see the Baron. In Pahar’s audience chamber, Brok-Tul updated the Baron on Melissa’s condition. Pahar assured Brok-Tul, who had expressed concern about Melissa’s future, that she would not come to harm in Turnton. Veran said that, while he did not believe she should go unobserved, she had won some measure of redemption.

Turning then to business, Pahar reached behind his high-backed chair and brought out a large box, telling the others that it had been left outside the town gates the previous day, shortly before nightfall, by unknown persons. Somewhat grimly, he set it down before the adventurers and said that at least some of them should recognize its contents. Brok-Tul, peering into it, exclaimed in disbelief “WHAT the... A ... HEAD?!” The Baron asked them if they recalled their companion from the battle of Glees, indicating the head. A shaken Brok-Tul indeed recognized it as that of their former companion, Aratae. Veran, who had not been present at the battle of Glees, nonetheless was affected and sympathetically laid a hand on Brok-Tul’s shoulder. (_A grim reminder of the bestial nature of man, I would be affected as well. --C_)

Pahar said that there was a note included along with the head, one which should be of concern to them. Brok-Tul picked it up and read it aloud: "Be warned that the traitor's companions will soon suffer the same fate, if they do not leave Westgate." In shock, Rahnee asked the Baron about the circumstances of the delivery, which Pahar reiterated. Aerikoth queried the Baron regarding the exact time the box was discovered. Pahar indicated that it had been found approximately an hour after sunset, so before the midnight ritual at the Hand.

Rahnee made the observation that the note said “traitor’s” companions. Brok-Tul said that the note must have been from Pahar’s rival and the Baron agreed, commenting that from the perspective of self-styled “Duke” Hallton, Aratae had been a traitor. Pahar mentioned that last he had heard, Aratae had been heading to his home village of Tallwell, in Hallton’s lands, to take care of some business; apparently he never made it to Westgate, as intended. Brok-Tul got a far look in his eyes, as if replaying the past, then stated that Aratae had shown them the movements of Hallton’s forces. Brok-Tul also commented that Hallton must be watching the roads.

Pahar, addressing Brok-Tul’s thought, said that it was possible, but that he did not believe the timing of the delivery was necessarily related to the adventurers’ arrival in Turnton. The Baron noted that it was apparently known that Aratae had assisted his forces, along with the adventuring company. Rahnee speculated that the note may have been designed to draw the company to Turnton, assuming its author did not know they were already there. Brok-Tul thought it would have been more to the point to send it to their house in Westgate.

Veran excused himself to think upon the matter in private, as the others continued to discuss the possibilities. Pahar pointed out that it seemed to be a direct threat against the company, in Westgate, rather than having to do with Pahar. He asked if they had ever discovered which of the noble Houses in Westgate had been supporting Hallton. Aerikoth said that they had not, never having captured any of Hallton’s forces that they had faced. Pahar noted that the companions had two apparent avenues to attack the problem, either investigate the Westgate end, or investigate what happened in Tallwell after Aratae returned. He noted that Tallwell was a several hours’ walk east of Glees and recommended that they stop at Glees for the latest news if they chose to go there.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee commented that it would do no harm to see what they might learn in Glees, since apparently their activities were still of concern to some people. Pahar stated that he had not had any trouble with Hallton since the self-styled duke’s last defeat on the battlefield; however,  Hallton apparently harbored resentment against the adventurers for their role in it. Aerikoth concurred, also observing that if Hallton wished to occupy Pahar’s lands, he probably realized he would have to deal with them first. Rahnee and Brok-Tul agreed with that assessment, Brok-Tul also guessing that they might be running into a trap. Veran by this time had returned from his meditations to join the others.

Pahar ended the audience by offering them his hospitality for as long as the company needed it. Brok-Tul asked him if he had heard about a wedding being held in Turnton soon. When Pahar replied that he had not, the half-orc grinned and said that he had: the bride was a dashing rogue with a reputation as a beautiful warrior, marrying some half-breed who thought he was a paladin half the time. Brok-Tul said he would be honored if Pahar would be willing to attend the wedding. The Baron indicated it would be his honor as well; Rahnee, smiling, said they would be pleased indeed to have him there.

Aerikoth examined the box and head further and queried the Baron regarding his relationship with the Westgate Houses. Pahar replied by saying that he was vassal to no one, although he received assistance from House Thalavar out of friendship. Pahar commented that he had thought his domain too poor to attract outside attention. That is, until Hallton grew over-greedy and attempted to seize his lands, clearly with outside help. While Brok-Tul was offering some further speculation on Hallton’s motives, one of Pahar’s guards arrived and announced that the Baron’s audience for the day was waiting. The Baron recognized and then dismissed him, saying that he would be a moment longer. Rahnee said that they would leave Pahar to his duties, promising to keep him advised of whatever they learned.

As they took their leave, Aerikoth observed that all of Hallton’s forces had possessed enchanted arms and armor, which implied assistance from a Westgate House with access to a lot of magic. Brok-Tul then questioningly raised the idea of the Mercenaries Guild being involved, as Rahnee hustled them away from the audience chamber, saying they could talk about this later. Brok-Tul picked up the box with the head and followed the others down the corridor to the manor entrance.

Once outside, Brok-Tul asked Rahnee if she had received her package yet, referring to her wedding dress. Rahnee stated that she no longer cared about that, saying she would get married in Aerikoth’s underwear, if that was what it took. Walking up the path towards the temple, the group encountered High Cleric Carlin and several guards loading up a wagon. Carlin was directing the guards, who were busy moving Melissa’s unconscious form to the wagon, to be careful with her. The companions approached Carlin and Rahnee asked him where he was taking Melissa. He informed them that he had to take her immediately to see Thyxlys Jon, the head of Helm’s church in Teziir, because of certain concerns he had regarding what had occurred. Brok-Tul, sputtering, started to ask Carlin if he had time to perform a marriage, but then stopped speaking.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee asked Carlin if he needed company, to which he replied in the negative, indicating that he would have two temple guards and Helm’s protection. Brok-Tul told the High Cleric about Aratae’s fate, showing him the head, and asked him if he would be able to speak with Aratae’s ghost. Carlin said that he generally preferred not to do such things and in any case had to leave immediately. Brok-Tul said that he understood and asked that Carlin give their regards to Thyxlys Jon, who had been very helpful to them when they had visited.

Prompted by Brok-Tul, Rahnee asked Carlin to also pass along word that the diviner’s words had been correct. Carlin then turned to finish his preparations, saying that he regretted not being able to spend more time with them following their triumph over Ashnakzeroth. Rahnee replied that it was all right, he just needed to come back in order to marry her and Brok-Tul in a timely manner. That earned a small smile from the High Cleric before he started giving orders again to the temple guards. (_Carlin is not one to rush into premature action, so it is significant that he is now seized with urgency in the matter of Melissa's condition, after she was rendered unconscious during the ritual of the Hand. It is also telling that he is rather closed-mouthed about the situation. --R_)

As the companions walked away, Brok-Tul was unable to control his frustration at having to postpone his marriage again, shaking the box over his head and bellowing in order to release his emotions. Rahnee yelled at him to stop it and the half-orc grumblingly complied, while Veran looked around to see if all the yelling would attract attention from the Turnton guards. Rahnee quickly walked back over to Carlin and asked him if there was a leatherworker in the town, receiving a negative response and a suggestion to inquire at the general store.

Rahnee returned to the others and they discussed their next steps, eventually agreeing to head for Tallwell, rather than return to Westgate. They stopped at the Turnton general store to resupply and headed north, receiving salutes from the gate guards as they departed town. Belle, who had decided to go off on her own that morning, finally caught up with the others at the Glees crossroads and was given an update on their situation as they walked to the village. There, they encountered a friendly local who directed them to the village inn.

Once inside, they passed two baronial soldiers who were evidently worried about something and Brok-Tul paused to speak with them. Meanwhile, Rahnee greeted the innkeeper, Undt, and with a flourish introduced Belle and Veran. Undt was glad to see his old acquaintances Rahnee, Brok-Tul, and Aerikoth, as well as welcoming the newcomers to his establishment.

As Brok-Tul came over to join the others, Undt commented that they had arrived at a good time for the village’s needs, as there was a problem in the fields. He said that a bunch of giant bugs seemed to have taking a liking to the village crops. The two soldiers in the local patrol had not been able to do anything about them, being outnumbered and outsized. Undt called the soldiers over and introduced them to the “heroes of Glees” who had saved the village during war with Hallton, asking them to describe the bug problem in more detail.

The soldiers explained that one of the farmers had reported seeing giant bugs, so they  went to take a look. They encountered a lot of giant beetles with large pincers in the crops, too many for them to handle. Rahnee asked them how many they had seen, and one of the soldiers said that he had spotted at least three before getting away, and that there were probably more. In response to her queries, he said that they had been eating the crops with their pincers, but did not appear to be drooling acid or setting the field on fire.

Brok-Tul made a few quips to Undt about recipes for bug stew and bug juice beer, producing a guffaw from the innkeeper. Aerikoth asked Undt if there had been a history of such problems, the innkeeper replying that he had not seen bugs around before, although in recent months a number of strange creatures had been spotted in the area.


----------



## Carlo-One

Brok-Tul then explained to Undt why they had come, pulling out the box with Aratae’s head. Undt, shocked at what had happened to Aratae, recalled that he had helped them out during the war with Hallton, scouting out the Hallton soldier camp in the fields. Brok-Tul said that sending the head in the box might have been a lure, commenting that it perhaps was not a coincidence that giant bugs had recently attacked Glees. Belle, running her fingers through her hair, asked if any hedge wizards or disgruntled wandering druids had been through recently. Undt said that there hadn’t been any strangers around recently, also commenting that the path to Tallwell had become overgrown due to the lack of contact with Hallton’s lands after the war. Belle still thought it a coincidence that the bugs had appeared so recently, possibly due to magic.

The companions said they would dispatch the vermin and Undt gave them directions on how to get to the fields to the northeast of the village. Rahnee asked the two baronial soldiers to come along and watch their backs, which they agreed to do. Undt wished them well as they departed, saying that he had no doubt the heroes of Glees would prevail.

Once outside, Aerikoth cast a stoneskin spell on Veran, saying he would need it more than the wizard, and also stated that he would not be using any fireball spells on the creatures, given the presence of the crops. (_I must admit this to being an intelligent and thoughtful gesture by the wizard, as often adventurers instead destroy much of what they are supposed to be protecting. --R._) As they neared the fields, the soldiers pointed out in the distance a stream coming from a forest on the eastern side, where they thought the bugs might have come from. Veran volunteered to scout ahead, moving slowly away from the group and keeping low to avoid notice.

After some time had passed, Veran returned and reported what he had seen. There were two beetles with large pincers, perhaps the size of small ponies, in the nearest field. The monk apologized for not having a more precise evaluation of them, saying that his expertise ran more to the undead. He noted that there might be more in the area, burrowing underground.

The companions made ready to assault the creatures, Rahnee putting her bow away and drawing her sword as Brok-Tul cast protective spells. They advanced forward towards the fields and drew the attention of the two beetles Veran had seen. However, four other beetles soon appeared and joined the first two in attacking the group, causing a short, violent battle from which the adventurers emerged victorious. The soldiers, who had stayed a safe distance away, came up and congratulated them on their victory, saying that they never could have handled the bugs themselves.

Belle and Rahnee scouted the area by the stream while Brok-Tul decided to scout the remainder of the fields. The fields were evidently more damaged closer to the stream, where bug tracks were found. The soldiers asked if they were needed any longer and in reply were dismissed by Aerikoth, who told them to report to Undt that the beetles had been dealt with. After some more searching near the forest, the group decided they had done all they could to ensure no more beetles would bother the crops, so headed for the village.

Back at the inn, Undt excitedly congratulated them on their victory, saying that they had now saved the village twice. He offered them the pick of his rooms for the night and pointed out the washroom upstairs, which most of them evidently needed to use after getting bug parts on them. The companions each took turns using the washroom and then spent the remainder of the evening resting, talking with Undt, and discussing their situation and their history with Glees.


----------



## Carlo-One

In the morning, Undt provided them with a farm-style breakfast on the house and the companions agreed to stick to their plan of traveling to Tallwell. First, however, they made a public show of heading back to the Westgate-Turnton road, ostensibly to throw anyone off their track. However, after Belle scouted the nearby woods and found them lacking suitable trails, the group headed back through Glees to follow the now-faint trail leading from there to Tallwell.

After walking the trail for two hours, the group came to a large clearing. Rahnee was slightly ahead of the group and warned them to stay sharp; however, none of them scouted very far ahead and thus were surprised when several manticores emerged from the eastern treeline and began peppering the party with spikes. Brok-Tul and Belle were down and bleeding before the creatures were defeated.

While the two critically injured companions were being looked after, Veran made a point of thanking Aerikoth for using a stoneskin spell on him, which had protected him from the manticores’ natural weapons. Brok-Tul, while pulling spikes out of his body, said a short prayer to Helm lamenting his lack of wisdom, in that he had led with his pride rather than his experience, and asked for the power to learn from his mistake. (_The gods help those who help themselves. --C_)

The companions then debated whether they should make camp there and rest, return to Glees, or continue on to Tallwell. Aerikoth argued for pressing on to Tallwell, which was supposed to be only another hour away. They eventually decided it made more sense to head for Tallwell and once again picked up the faint trail east, in the process avoiding a bear that had approached to munch on the manticore carcasses.

Moving at a measured pace, the group arrived at the outskirts of Tallwell an hour and a half later. A farm house was seen off of the northern side of the road, which continued on to the village proper. Belle carefully scouted the area, finding nothing threatening beyond the cattle in a nearby pen. The group then continued down the road, arriving at the village.

A man of the village a short distance down the road approached them and asked them their business. When told they were passing through, he curtly told them to pass, then, and left. Somewhat taken aback by the cold greeting, the companions decided to see if a warmer reception could be had at the village inn, which was next to the road.

Inside the inn, the proprietor Kablin greeted them and indicated that they could use the rooms upstairs, as long as they each bought a drink. He was therefore suspicious of Veran’s request for bread and water, but agreed to the monk’s compromise of paying for an ale but receiving water. For the rest, the innkeeper provided cuts of venison, which the hungry companions downed rapidly.

The group made some small talk with Kablin, Rahnee ingenuously referring to a spot of trouble with the manticores on the road. Kablin confirmed that they were relatively common in the area, but generally kept to the forest, not liking the company of people. In response to a question from Belle about patrols, Kablin informed them that Hallton’s guards had a barracks in town, where they stayed when not out patrolling. Belle slipped out the door once she had finished her food. After a short time, once Kablin had gone into the back room, Belle returned and informed the others of what she had seen. The village contained a smith, a herbalist, a general store, and the garrison. Belle also commented that the locals she saw seemed dour and suspicious. (_Given the repressive practices of their feudal lord, along with the fact that he had recently lost a war with his neighbor, Baron Pahar, this should not have been news to the company. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Mid-afternoon found the group finishing the last of their beer and contemplating their next steps. When innkeeper Kablin next appeared, Rahnee told him that they had an “old friend” named Aratae who hailed from the area, and asked if he could point them in the direction of his parents. The innkeeper informed them that Aratae’s family, the Winnfalls, lived just outside of town to the west, also commenting that their boy hadn’t been seen for a while. Rahnee smilingly encouraged him to continue speaking and Kablin mentioned that it had been several months since Aratae had been there. He had returned to town for a day, then left the next, with no word from him since. The innkeeper made a show of trying to remember more; coincidentally, he was able to recall that Aratae had said he was headed for Westgate, after Rahnee placed two coins into Kablin’s outstretched hand.

After Kablin went back to his work, the group decided they should revisit the farm house they had passed outside the village, which evidently was the Winnfall residence. They readied their gear and warily exited the inn, making their way west in the rain to the farm. Rahnee knocked on the house door and a gruff male voice asked who it was. Rahnee said that they were friends of Aratae’s and the door swung open for them.

Inside, the companions shook off the rain and introduced themselves to Garens Winnfall, his wife Therena and daughter Aley. Once introductions were done, Garens came straight to the point and asked after Aratae. Aley’s face was a mixture of fear and excitement as she waited for the answer, her expression turning to horror as Rahnee said that they brought bad news. Garens stoically took the news from Rahnee that Aratae was dead, while his daughter began to scream and cry hysterically. Veran delivered words of comfort and wisdom regarding death and judgment, while Therena looked on with tears in her eyes. (_However true the words offered by Brother Veran, no doubt at the moment they seemed hollow comfort. --C_)

When Garens asked them how it had happened, Rahnee admitted that they did not know and Brok-Tul also attempted to say comforting words, mentioning that he had Aratae’s last remains. Garens, frowning, asked about the remains. The half-orc priest continued by saying that no matter how Aratae had died, at least they had his remains to present to his family; in their hearts, he would be both hero and friend forever. While Rahnee was telling the family that to honor Aratae they had felt it was their duty to see that his remains came home, Brok-Tul took his helm off of the box containing Aratae’s head and presented the box to Garens, who took it with a dread expression on his face. Before Rahnee could stop him, he opened it, exposing Aratae’s dead face. Aley ran screaming from the room and Therena appeared as if she would be sick, following her daughter upstairs. _(The half-orc acting before thinking, with a tragic outcome, is a recurring theme that will be seen again. --R_)

Rahnee apologized for the shock as Belle let out a deep sigh. Garens asked how they came by Aratae’s remains. When Rahnee informed him that the head had been left with the gate guards at Turnton, Garens concluded that his son must have aided Pahar in the war with Hallton, having followed his heart on the matter. Rahnee noted that Aratae’s death did not appear to come as a surprise. Garens explained that his son had been missing since the month of Uktar and it was apparent that something had happened to him. Veran respectfully offered to perform funeral rites, should the Winnfalls desire his services.


----------



## Carlo-One

In response to Brok-Tul and Rahnee’s expressions of concern about the Winnfalls possibly being in danger, Garens told them he had not had a reason to be specifically concerned for his family, even if Hallton had been responsible for Aratae’s death. He explained that it would be one thing to waylay a lone traveler such as Aratae had been, another to uproot their entire family from Tallwell. In any event, they were no threat to Hallton and could be taken away by force at any time, if Hallton chose to do so. Rahnee expressed her hope that the companions’ visiting their home would not cause problems for the Winnfalls.

Aley by this point had returned and she asked if her brother had helped saved Pahar’s villagers. When told by Rahnee and Brok-Tul that Aratae had, Aley, still sniffing, said that he had been a hero after all. Brok-Tul mentioned that the Hallton forces he had previously fought had been well-equipped and, they assumed, had magical help. Garens confirmed that Hallton’s men had acquired new arms and armor several months previously, shortly before the war with Pahar started. The farmer commented that no one knew who had provided them; the self-styled Duke was not rich enough to have procured them on his own. Garens, along with Aley, then said their good-byes and went upstairs to comfort Therena, as the companions departed the house.

Once outside in the rain, the companions began discussing the note that had been delivered with Aratae’s head. Brok-Tul, embarrassed, admitted that he had left it inside the box. After some back-and-forth, Rahnee ended up sneaking back inside the house to retrieve it, using her ring of invisibility to ensure that she did not disturb the family. Once she returned to the others, she interrupted a conversation in which Brok-Tul was speculating that the Winnfalls could be informants for “Duke” Hallton. Belle and Veran joined in the speculation, while Aerikoth expressed his skepticism of the idea. (_I find it hard to picture under what circumstances this family would become trusted informants for their feudal lord, who had killed the son and raped the daughter. Or indeed that said lord would need them in such a capacity. --R_)

After some debate over whether to return to Glees and perhaps face manticores along the way, or return to the town inn and face possible ambush, the group went with Aerikoth’s preference of returning to the inn. The companions remained skittish as they observed a pair of Hallton’s soldiers moving around the town, although they were not challenged before reaching the inn. Once out of the rain, the group ordered food and drink and discussed what Brok-Tul would need to try casting a “prayer” on the note, in an attempt to divine information about its provenance.

Later that evening, while Brok-Tul and Rahnee were in their room, Aerikoth, Veran and Belle went back to the Winnfall house. There, they spoke with Garens again, hoping to obtain more information on Aratae’s last day in Tallwell. Brok-Tul soon joined them, having left Rahnee resting at the inn. Garens informed them that Aratae had become enraged at Hallton, after their feudal lord had enforced his so-called “first night right” with Aley. Aratae departed the town at the end of Marpenoth, returning only for the one day in Uktar following the battle of Glees. When asked who else besides Hallton would wish Aratae harm, Garens could think of no one. He also warned them that the innkeeper Kablin likely reported all he knew to Hallton.

Brok-Tul made an offer to Garens to speak with Aratae - or what remained of him - in order to give him a last chance to find justice. Garens at first reacted poorly to the idea, asking if Brok-Tul was a necromancer, but then favorably noted Veran’s reaction against the idea of being with a necromancer. The farmer said he would think about it, asking them to return in the morning. (_I have heard of such spells that allow clerics to speak with the dead. Any form of contact with those souls in Kelemvor's realm would seem to be a dubious proposition, at the very least, for those of the Order. I suppose that if it is simply a matter of communication, performed for a good cause, that it might be permissible. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

The morning of Hammer 26, Rahnee began the day by doing a credible imitation of a zombie, although zombies rarely puke as much as she was doing into her room’s night bucket. A concerned Belle went and fetched Brok-Tul, who assisted Rahnee and assured Belle that the previous night’s stew was the likely culprit for Rahnee’s condition, rather than demon possession.

The group gathered in the inn’s common room for a breakfast of porridge, Rahnee looking rather pale. Aerikoth’s raven familiar Zeluth winged out the open door to escape from the inn’s confines, even though it was raining outside. Despite the weather, Veran declared himself ready to perform Aratae’s burial rites, should the Winnfalls wish it. Belle, hot under the collar after hearing the night before what had happened to Aley, exchanged some heated words with Aerikoth and Brok-Tul, perceiving them to be insensitive to Aley’s plight at the hands of Hallton. She rose from the table and stalked outside to get some “fresh air.” Rahnee queried the others about the previous night’s conversation while Veran followed Belle outside.

After a short time, the group reunited outside the inn, with Belle mostly mollified, and headed for the Winnfall farm. In response to a question from Rahnee, Brok-Tul indicated that he had all the elements needed for the ritual to speak with the dead: incense, a bowl, a prayer to Helm, and silence from the others when the time came. Once at the farm, Garens let them inside the house and heard Brok-Tul’s proposal to enact the rite - which would be done to help find justice for Aratae - to be followed by the burial of Aratae’s remains. Garens told the cleric of Helm that he would do what was necessary and went to fetch Aratae’s head.

While Garens was away at his task, Brok-Tul explained to the others that he would have perhaps five minutes to ask a handful of questions once the spell was cast, and solicited ideas. Rahnee made a number of suggestions for asking when/where Aratae died and Aerikoth observed that Aratae may have been tortured for some time prior to his death.

Garens returned with the box containing Aratae’s head and placed it on the floor, opening it to reveal his son’s dead face. “Cast your spell then, priest” he told Brok-Tul. The half- orc cleric carefully expressed his respect for the family prior to beginning the spell casting, which took close to ten minutes. Rahnee guarded the door to prevent any interruptions while the others remained completely silent, allowing Brok-Tul to concentrate.

Brok-Tul finished his prayers, then asked three questions of Aratae’s remains. In each case, Aratae’s dead lips moved to mouth a short answer:

“Please tell us exactly where you were, when you died, that we may find justice for you.” Answer: “Hallton.”

“And, what happened to you in Hallton, before you died, until you died?” Answer: “Torture.”

Rahnee mouthed the question “why” while Belle did the same in suggesting “who.“ Brok-Tul went with Rahnee’s suggestion and asked “Please tell us, why were you tortured?” Answer: “Traitor.”

(_I am not as dismayed as are other members of the Order at the clerical intervention of speaking with the dead, when used judiciously, for example as a last resort in an important investigation. However, frivolous or unhelpful castings only cheapen the deed (and the dead), I believe. Did the party really find out anything truly new or of import from this macabre ceremony? Did it bring any comfort to the Winnfalls to confirm that Aratae was tortured before being killed? --R_)

After the third question, the head lost its animation and lay there, inert. Garens grimly stated that they had confirmed that Hallton had Aratae tortured to death, and asked Veran if he were ready to do the burial ceremony. Veran said that he was and asked the farmer where it would be held. Garens said that they would bury him on their property, by a stand of trees, and politely declined Veran’s offer to dig the grave, saying he would do it himself. Garens then picked up a shovel and, taking the box with its grisly contents, headed outside in the rain to begin digging.

The group followed Garens outside and remained to watch him, although the farmer advised them it was unnecessary to stand around in the rain. Rahnee clutched her coin necklace and murmured a prayer to Tymora. After a short time, Garens finished digging and went to fetch Therena and Aley. The two wept when they saw the little scene in front of them, continuing to shed tears while Veran said his ceremonial words. Garens also offered his respects to his son, then quickly shoveled dirt into the hole, covering the head. He thanked Veran once again, then all of them, for what they had done.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Confrontations and Consequences*

After the rigors of their respective ceremonies, Brok-Tul and Veran decided they needed to meditate and reflect on what had just happened, going a short distance into the nearby woods to do so. (_This is a commendable practice, as the toll from dealing with the dead can be difficult to bear, whether it is magical or not in nature. --C_.) Upon their return, they found Rahnee, Belle and Aerikoth sitting under the eaves of the farm building. Rahnee informed Brok-Tul that while they were gone, the other three adventurers had gone to visit the Mayor under the pretext of finding a place to put a wizard tower. This prompted a series of inane questions from the half-orc, with Belle contributing wittily to confusing things, before Rahnee starting pulling on Brok-Tul’s war braids. Aerikoth then calmly explained that they had in fact paid a visit to Mayor Haman Amraphel and his wife Grani. The Mayor informed them that they could visit “Duke” Hallton’s estate, located a few hours to the east, if Aerikoth was interested in working for him; the Duke had lost his most recent practitioner of the Art.

Brok-Tul suggested that Aerikoth pretend to be interested and visit Hallton, in order to get as much information as possible from him. This prompted a debate about the group’s next steps, which included the possibilities of further investigating Hallton or simply departing for Westgate, now that their duty to Aratae’s family was done. Aerikoth declared that he would be willing to visit Hallton’s estate, but not be employed by him. The wizard pointed out that they already knew what Hallton had done to Aratae, so he saw no need for feigning alliance with the self-styled Duke. Aerikoth also argued that it was irrelevant to try and find out who Hallton’s secret patron was, something the others disagreed with.

During the resulting back-and-forth discussion, Veran argued for returning to Westgate and attempting to uncover there who had sent the box and note, while Rahnee, Belle and Brok-Tul attempted to talk out various ways of getting information from Hallton, including infiltrating his estate. Aerikoth eventually agreed in principle with the idea of approaching Hallton and attempting to elicit information from him. However, the group nevertheless now seemed more interested in returning to Westgate.

As they headed back toward the inn, it being time for the noon meal, a guard captain in Hallton armor approached them, backed by several squads of soldiers. He introduced himself as Captain Edwyn and inquired after their names and why they were in Tallwell. In response, Rahnee introduced herself and Veran and Brok did likewise. Rahnee inquired why Edwyn was asking about them and the captain replied that Duke Hallton had received reports of mercenaries in his domain, ones who matched the description of those who had fought at Glees. Not batting an eye, Rahnee told him that he was right, while Brok sent a short prayer to Helm skyward. When asked again by Edwyn why the companions were there, Rahnee in a bored tone commented that they were looking to speak to the Duke in the hopes of being hired. Edwyn informed them that they, having been in the service of the Duke’s enemy Baron Pahar, were not wanted on Hallton lands and should depart.

Saying that the Mercenaries Guild would hear of this, Rahnee turned and walked away, the others following; Brok-Tul made a parting comment about the Guild head Palla, to further give the impression that they had been sent by the guild. Once back by the farmhouse, Rahnee slipped into the trees to watch back down the road, while Belle led the others toward the trail to Glees. Rahnee rejoined the others just in time to hear Aerikoth chanting the words of a spell, after which the wizard disappeared.

Confusion reigned once Aerikoth had departed, the others trying to figure out what he had done. Brok-Tul, on Rahnee’s suggestion, prepared to try and detect any magic in the area, to see if perhaps Aerikoth had left some trace. Veran meanwhile went back up the road to see if the soldiers had moved any closer. He soon came running back to inform his companions that soldiers were setting fire to the Winnfall house, estimating their number at twenty. Brok-Tul immediately roared a challenge and a prayer to Helm, charging back up the road, with the others following closely behind.

The resulting battle was hard-fought and long, with approximately half of Hallton’s forces using their bows to target the companions while the others joined in melee. Rahnee received the brunt of the archers’ attention and fell to the ground, bleeding to death. Unfortunately, by the time the others had finished off the remaining soldiers and noticed her plight, Rahnee had expired. Searching desperately, Brok-Tul pulled a scroll off of Rahnee’s corpse and hurriedly read it; it was a spare Raise Dead scroll, which brought Rahnee back to life, albeit gravely injured.

Meanwhile, Veran and Belle had turned their attention to the farmhouse and located Garens behind it; the farmer informed them that everyone had made it out safely. They then frantically fought the flames still licking at the farmhouse, eventually extinguishing them as Therena and Aley cheered them on.


----------



## Carlo-One

Garens thanked the companions for saving the lives of his family, as well as the house, asking them what they would do now. In response to Brok-Tul’s suggestion to talk to the Mayor, Garens stated that it had been Hallton who had ordered the torching of his home, so speaking with the Mayor would do little. As the others discussed the need for Garens and his family to leave Tallwell, Veran moved among the dead soldiers, saying words over them and closing each of their eyes in turn. Eventually it was decided that Therena and Aley would have Belle accompany them for security to a secret place in the forest known to the Winnfalls, while Garens volunteered to guide the rest to Hallton’s estate in order to finish things with the erstwhile Duke.

After confirming that the others indeed wished to take on Hallton in reduced numbers, and stating that they could expect no help from Tallwell’s villagers, Garens made sure to gather everything useful available from the house, coming up with some food and healing herbs. Brok-Tul provided the farmer with one of his spare magical swords and Veran, after confirming that Garens had previous militia training and could use plate armor, gave him a suit salvaged from one of Hallton’s men. Garens struggled into it, thanking Rahnee for her help in buckling it on. As a final gift, Brok-Tul handed Garens a magical ring of protection.

Rahnee indicated that the plan was to scout around and see what they were up against. Garens said that it would not be a problem going through Tallwell, as there was no longer any threat there from Hallton’s soldiers, so the four re-entered the village, stopping for a spell in order to take advantage of fresh water from the well. They then headed east along the road to the Hallton manor grounds.

Once there, Garens pointed out the manor, which sat at the top of a hill and was enclosed by a wooden palisade. A few abandoned outbuildings lay nearby. Rahnee said she would scout ahead, when an uncomfortable-looking Garens said he was not good at such things. Brok-Tul and Veran accompanied her and the monk used his stealthy skills to circle the manor, reporting back that there were two guards outside, with more probably on the inside. After Veran confirmed that the other two wished to proceed, in spite of the monk’s better judgment, they walked up the misty slope to the manor gate. 

(_This is the sole place in these chronicles where I must criticize Brother Veran's decisions. A monk's obedience to his Order and principles does not imply that he must similarly obey whatever plan is put forward by his comrades of the moment - especially when they are not of the Order. Veran, somewhat surprisingly, showed independent thinking in the matter of Melissa - which I personally do not fully agree with, but nonetheless respect. Here, however, his lack of assertiveness had terrible consequences. I would say that this is one of the principal lessons to be taught us by these chronicles. --R_)

Outside the gate, they were challenged by the two guards, who appeared to recognize Brok-Tul, likely from a description they had been given. The half-orc declared that they were Helm’s servants and wished an audience with Duke Hallton. The guards quickly opened the gate and then ducked inside, locking it behind them and leaving the adventurers outside. Showing his determination to advance at all costs, the half-orc cleric unlimbered his maul and declared that he had a key. Several powerful swings later, the gate was broken and the three adventurers advanced to the manor’s entrance. Pausing for a moment to prepare themselves, they then charged in, Brok-Tul yelling “HELM AID US!”

Several guardsmen were waiting in the entrance chamber and more of them quickly emerged from a nearby barracks to engage the three. However, their skills were no match for that of the adventurers in a straight-up melee and were quickly and efficiently cut down. Moving down the hallway to Hallton's audience chamber, they prepared themselves to face more foes, with Veran slipping into the shadows and Brok-Tul quietly chanting the words of a prayer for a glyph of warding.

As Brok-Tul walked into the chamber to cast his spell, several heavily armed and armored guards, Hallton's personal elite, rapidly moved to engage him and spoiled the spell's effect. Rahnee and Veran came to their comrade's defense and intense fighting erupted inside the chamber, moving to the corridor outside as Hallton screamed encouragement to his men and epithets at the adventurers.

Veran went down first, bloody and unconscious, but was able to rally to his feet as the other two fought on. Although a few of Hallton's elite guards by now had fallen, Brok-Tul could no longer hold off the rest and was the first of the adventurers to die, spilling his life's blood on the cold stone floor. Rahnee attempted to execute a fighting retreat, but was rendered unconscious. Her opponents then went back to finish off a helpless Veran. (_A terrible end for a legend in the Order. He certainly misjudged his foes, or as my predecessor "R" believes, ignored his own judgment regarding the situation, which may well be worse. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Demonstrating once again her great constitution and luck, Rahnee managed to revive herself and made her way as fast as she could, bloody and battered, out the manor entrance. Soon afterwards, she surprised Garens outside, appearing in front of him and declaring that she would go back inside to die with her husband. She ordered Garens to flee the area and rejoin his family.

As Garens turned away and ran, Rahnee slowly turned back to the manor, death in her eyes as she readied her weapons. Although she used her ring of invisibility, she was unable to sneak past Hallton's remaining guards, who were on the lookout for anything out of place. After a flurry of combat that was carried outside and down the manor hill, Rahnee fell again. The two guards who had pursued her outside, now believing her dead, returned to the manor to check in with Hallton.

Tymora nonetheless was indeed with Rahnee that day, as after a while she was able to slowly drag herself to her feet and, finally admitting defeat, stumble off near-dead towards Tallwell. The village grounds were deserted, a boon for Rahnee as she attempted to move through the town unnoticed. She finally reached the scorched Winnfall farmhouse and collapsed on the floor inside after bandaging her wounds as best she could. (_The presence of Kelemvor in the world is evident to all, not just those of our Order, as death is undeniable. Tymora's domain is much less concrete, but on occasion the influence of the Lady in the world can be just as undeniable. --C_)

* * *​
It was early evening on Hammer 28 when Rahnee, Belle, and their new dwarven companion *Darrow Ironhelm *walked in the door of the Gatereach Inn. They were evidently looking for Aerikoth, as the dwarf bellowed his name in the common room after entering. Jandrico Swift appeared and informed them that the mage was not currently in the inn, but smilingly indicated that they could ask Jokull about his whereabouts, since the two had shared breakfast. Upon hearing Jokull’s name, Rahnee exclaimed her surprise and pleasure, heading off for the corner where the innkeeper had pointed him out.

The Cormyrian warrior was just as pleased to see her, but became instantly saddened when she haltingly explained what had happened to Brok-Tul and Veran. Brief introductions were made between Jokull, Belle, and Darrow, before Rahnee led the others to their private guest house meeting room. There, Rahnee told Jokull of the events that had unfolded following the delivery of Aratae’s head to Turnton.

After the battle at Hallton manor, Belle had returned to the Winnfall farmhouse and found Rahnee. The two of them then made their way to the village of Glees, then on to Turnton to request Baron Pahar’s help. There they had met Darrow, who had traveled from the Clan Ironhelm citadel in the Giant’s Run mountains in order to see if he could enlist the aid of Helm’s Shadows in exploring his clan’s lower delves. He had agreed to lend his axe to their cause in the meantime.  The three then returned to Westgate in search of Aerikoth, after receiving a promise of assistance from Pahar.


----------



## Carlo-One

The group could hear the rain outside as the door to the guest house opened. On edge, Rahnee, Darrow and Belle readied themselves for a fight as Jokull went to the entrance and greeted Aerikoth, who had just entered. As the phlegmatic wizard brushed water from his robes and joined the others at the table, a murderous glint appeared in Rahnee’s eyes as she expressed concern for his health and questioned why he had so suddenly disappeared back in Tallwell. Her hand gripped her sword hilt as he explained in his usual monotone that he had decided to leave for various reasons, above all because he had an engagement to keep and wished to show them the result of his actions; something that he would prefer Brok-Tul and Veran to witness as well, as he had done it because of them and Rahnee and Belle.

Rahnee’s sword almost unconsciously came into her hand as words lashed out from her towards the mage, informing him of what had occurred with Brok-Tul and Veran’s deaths, in her words all because Aerikoth “had an appointment.” He showed no reaction beyond lifting an eyebrow as Jokull intervened to avoid bloodshed. Rahnee dropped her sword and, screaming imprecations at Aerikoth, cried and raged at him while attempting to overturn the table. Eventually, because of the efforts of Jokull and the others, she calmed down enough to hear Aerikoth speak, although she and Belle remained doubtful of his motives. The wizard stated that he now understood her reaction and, although his gesture of thanks now seemed somewhat pointless, he showed them what he had disappeared in order to obtain: the deed to the Hidden House, which would have fulfilled Brok-Tul’s dream of a shrine to Helm in Westgate. Rahnee broke down in tears again upon seeing it.

(_However cathartic this conversation was, I cannot help but wonder if all questions were truly answered. Why did the wizard pick that moment to depart, with no warning? Perhaps it was simply a matter of ego, yet there seems to be something more behind it. The decision by Rahnee and her fallen companions to proceed with their assault on Hallton's manor was, nonetheless, their own. Upon them fell the judgment of events. --R_)

The following morning, Hammer 29, saw the group gather in the Gatereach to break their fast, Aerikoth having arrived a short while before the others. After enjoying some of Goruna’s omelets, they decided they needed to re-equip and walked to Shalush’s in the Market District. Jokull, Aerikoth and Darrow returned to the Gatereach guest house, where Darrow changed into his new armor. The three then stood around waiting for the two women, Rahnee and Belle, who eventually showed up. Confirming that everyone was ready to depart the city, they headed for the southern route to Glees.

The trip to the village was uneventful and a Baronial guard captain named Renthor greeted Rahnee as soon as she stepped into the inn. He and a squad of six soldiers had arrived the previous day, under orders from Pahar to await the companions and offer their assistance. Rahnee told the captain they would leave for Tallwell at dawn, even though Jokull and Darrow were eager to press on, so he ordered his men to make camp for the night. Rather than share a room with one of the others, Aerikoth joined the guards, taking possession of one of their tents to sleep in.

In the chill morning air, the companions readied themselves and the soldiers struck camp. The march to Tallwell took three hours, the group deciding not to divert to pick up the Hallton magic armor that Belle and Rahnee had previously buried at some distance away in the woods. Belle carefully scouted ahead while the rest followed, the baronial soldiers forming a rearguard. The village was almost devoid of activity and the group traversed it unmolested, heading east towards Hallton’s manor.

The companions and Pahar’s men paused to rest as they reached the Hallton manor grounds. A sense of uneasiness gripped some of them as they contemplated the way to the manor, the site of Brok-Tul and Veran’s fall, and periodic tremors shook the ground, source unknown. Belle and Jokull moved off on their own, making a wide circle around the grounds in order to find and hopefully prevent any reinforcements from arriving. Meanwhile, Aerikoth prepared Darrow for battle by casting a stoneskin spell on him.

Rahnee took the role of scout, moving across the field and up to the ridge where the manor lay. After a time, she returned, white-faced, to tell the others that their departed comrades’ heads had been placed on poles outside of the manor wall. She had also been unable to disable a trap she had detected on the path leading to the building itself. Aerikoth observed that they would need to secure the gate in order to prevent the defenders from sealing them out. Rahnee concurred and assured an impatient Darrow that they would be moving to the assault, also giving a grisly order to the dwarf: to remove their dead companions’ heads.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the group readied their weapons and began moving forward, a ghostly form appeared in front of them – “Brok!” exclaimed Rahnee, as Pahar’s men made signs of warding and Darrow thought they had been spotted by guards. The ghost, smiling, said that he had been drawn back, which meant that they had not given up on him. A moment later, he had disappeared, but Rahnee still seemed to be carrying on a conversation; even the normally unflappable Aerikoth stood staring, confused. Once she was finished, a determined look on her face, she gave the order to move forward. (_The ways and means of the dead are sometimes confusing. A common thread throughout history, however, is that those spirits with an overpowering need to conclude unfinished business may return as haunts. Brok-Tul most certainly falls into this category_. --C)

As the adventurers and the baronial soldiers started making their way up the manor hill, the two guards inside the wall shouted an alarm and ran inside, barricading the door behind them. Avoiding the trap on the way up, the companions once again bashed down the gate and reached the door. Although Darrow was eager to bash it, it opened easily to a knock spell from Aerikoth. The companions readied themselves for a charge and swiftly entered the manor.

Inside, a number of Hallton guards engaged them in the entrance hall, but were no match for the group, who then made their way slowly down the corridor to Hallton’s audience chamber. Hallton, hearing them coming, shouted out for his guards to charge the intruders. Several heavily armed and armored men moved to do their lord’s bidding, engaging the companions at the chamber’s opening. A savage melee ensued and the captain of Pahar’s men went down, although his soldiers stood firm and were able to form a shield wall in front of Aerikoth, who hurled spells into the ranks of their foes.

When the fighting was done, Hallton’s guard was dead and he himself had vanished after drinking a potion during the fight. Rahnee, no fool, immediately thought to start tracing his blood trail, bringing her adventuring companions with her while Pahar’s guard stayed in the audience chamber. After several minutes, the adventurers went back to the chamber, where they spotted Hallton’s form retreating into his antechamber. Cornering the erstwhile Duke, Rahnee and Darrow cut him down without mercy, Rahnee stabbing him over and over again as she cursed him to his grave.

The remaining soldiers from Baron Pahar’s guard headed back to the manor entrance to sweep the area, as the companions looted Hallton’s body and searched his chambers. In an underground torture complex, they found a note in a cipher which none of them could read, which Aerikoth kept for future reference. Inside Hallton’s personal chamber, a trapped chest was disarmed by Rahnee, but nothing was found inside. Aerikoth, concentrating, was able to tell that the chest was magical in some manner, but nothing more.

A short while later, as the group was completing their sweep of the manor and nearby grounds, Rahnee and Aerikoth heard a scream from outside. They moved quickly and found a baronial guardsman standing over the charred form of Darrow; the guard explained that he had come as soon as he had heard the scream, having been searching outside for possible graves, under Rahnee’s previous orders. Rahnee was able to quickly administer healing salves to the dwarf, who confirmed that he had tripped a fire trap on the spiked head of Brok-Tul while attempting to retrieve it. After finishing her ministrations to Darrow, Rahnee examined the pole with Veran’s head and disabled a similar trap, taking both of the heads into her possession and placing them in her magical bag of holding.


----------



## Carlo-One

After the group finished looting the Hallton equipment and rigging stretchers for the bodies of the two baronial soldiers who had fallen during combat, they slowly made their way down the manor hill, heading away from that grim place without once looking behind. As the group reached the outskirts of the manor grounds, Belle reappeared, immediately taking in the stretchers and the tired but victorious mien of her comrades. Hugging Rahnee, she was informed of what had happened, Darrow chiding her with a smile about her missing the fun.

Rahnee then told Belle that she wished for Belle to help them search the manor basement again, not understanding why Hallton had run underground, but then came back upstairs into the corridor where they had found him. The adventurers trooped back to the manor, where Aerikoth spent time examining Hallton’s chest further, while the others went underground to go over the torture chamber once again.

Finding nothing, the companions emerged from the manor and discovered Jokull making his way up the hill. He reported that he had seen no other enemies and then was filled in on the results of the battle. It was decided that Aerikoth would teleport to Turnton with Hallton’s chest, while the others made their way overland to the town. Aerikoth said the words to activate the spell and disappeared, while the others made their way along the path from the manor back toward Tallwell.

Around midday of Hammer 30, Rahnee, Belle, Darrow and Jokull arrived in Turnton, having had a chilling encounter with a group of winter wolves along the way. Darrow had got the worst of it, as his beard was still frost-brittle. They met up with Aerikoth in Baron Pahar’s audience chamber, where the Baron offered his thanks for their success and his sympathies for their loss. Rahnee expressed her sorrow at the loss of Pahar’s men and offered to provide compensation for their families.

Turning to business, Pahar told them that he had decided not to occupy Hallton’s lands, at least until the identity of Hallton’s secret backers was uncovered, judging the risk of a confrontation with them would be too great. As soon as High Cleric Carlin returned, Pahar planned to visit Westgate and confer with his Thalavar allies regarding the situation. Rahnee, smiling slightly, informed Pahar she had told the Mayor of Tallwell that she should be considered the seneschal of Hallton’s estates until further notice. The Baron observed that this made Rahnee a target, something which she indicated was intentional. Belle muttered something to the effect that she was not quite as enthusiastic about the prospect of being a target. The companions also discussed the mystery of Hallton’s chest and the lack of treasure found at his manor.

In the end, it was decided that Aerikoth would teleport back to the guest house with Hallton’s chest, which could then be delivered to Castle Thalavar for further investigation. An impatient Jokull departed the audience chamber without any further word, prompting an apology from Rahnee. The others said their goodbyes to the Baron and departed, with Aerikoth teleporting out soon after.

(_Jokull's contempt for authority figures has been evident throughout these chronicles. Is his attitude the result of his past treatment in Cormyr and his current status as an exiled Purple Dragon? Or is it the stereotypical Cormyrian hauteur and arrogance towards outsiders? It is hard to say. However, the fact that the warrior has managed to avoid fighting in his company's major battles, both against the lich Ashnakzeroth and the self-styled Duke Hallton, means that he has fewer accomplishments to be arrogant about. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

*Prodigals*

After Aerikoth had magically vanished, Rahnee, Jokull, Veran and Darrow departed Turnton on foot and arrived in Westgate in the evening, having encountered and defeated a vicious worg pack during their journey. As they entered the Gatereach compound, Aerikoth came out and greeted them. While they were discussing the day’s events, a fashionably-dressed elf emerged from the Gatereach, apparently on his way out. However, he stopped upon hearing Jokull’s voice and then went over to the Cormyrian, shouting a greeting. Jokull stared at the elf a moment before recognizing and welcoming him.

*Dinendal Calafalas* expressed his happiness at being able to join Jokull and - referring to the others in the company - Jokull’s “band of helpers.” Introductions were made amid some open-mouthed gaping at Dinendal’s characterization of the group. It was explained that Jokull had encountered Dinendal in Marsember. The elf, apparently having great interest in Jokull’s tales of adventure, had decided to venture to Westgate to assist Jokull in his quest. The group, including Dinendal, entered the inn and availed themselves of Jandrico Swift’s drink selection. Jokull offered to put Dinendal up in the guest house while the elf was in Westgate. Jandrico was asked to obtain new keys for both Darrow and Dinendal.

The following morning, the first of Alturiak, the companions gathered in the first floor of the guest house, except for Dinendal and Belle, who had been out during the night. Aerikoth departed to seek out two spells he needed at Aurora’s Emporium. Dinendal then showed up, although he had to exchange bellowing greetings through the door with Darrow in order to gain entrance. Aerikoth returned from his outing and went up to his room, while in the meantime the others had decided to go out in search of a smith, at Darrow’s insistence, and spend time in the Market district.

By that evening, the companions had all returned to the guest house and, tired from the day’s activities, went to sleep. After a dream-filled night, Rahnee, Jokull and Darrow roused themselves and went outside to the Gatereach compound. There, Rahnee sparred with Jokull, besting the Cormyrian warrior after several rounds of fighting. After a short break, Jokull then took on an eager Darrow, who however had to admit once their session was done that Jokull’s skills were better than his that day.

Having heard the battle sounds outside the guest house, Aerikoth and Dinendal joined them, then the group went into the Gatereach for breakfast. Although Goruna’s griddle cakes were memorable, the real highlight of the meal was Darrow’s axe slipping as he sat on his stool, resulting in the weapon's sharp edge taking a chunk out of Aerikoth. The mage was as unflinching as usual and the wound healed itself within a minute, although it should be noted that Jandrico was somewhat shocked at the scene.


----------



## Carlo-One

Over breakfast, Rahnee somewhat shamefacedly informed Aerikoth that she and the others had decided to go to Teziir, in order to seek out Carlin or another priest that could give her an answer about the effects of embalming on Brok-Tul and Veran’s heads. Aerikoth informed Jokull that the spell Jokull had desired would be ready in the afternoon. The wizard then observed that, given the type of magic that would be required to bring their deceased comrades back to life, the condition of their remains would not matter. Rahnee, nonplussed, commented that the priest of Gond she had consulted the previous day had not known that, asking her to come back instead to consult with the High Priestess. Aerikoth said that he would be surprised if no one in Westgate could perform a resurrection - for the right price.

After some further discussion, Aerikoth said that he would not be against a trip to Teziir, in part because he was curious as to what had become of DeeDee (aka Melissa). After Rahnee had briefly explained her role in defeating the lich Ashnakzeroth to Darrow and Dinendal, Aerikoth commented to Jokull that he had received word, via his familiar Zeluth, that Jamal wished to meet him that night, at the place they had first met. Jokull declared that he would therefore stay in Westgate, while the others went to Teziir, brushing off Dinendal’s expressed desire to meet Jamal along with Jokull. In response to Jokull’s questions, Aerikoth noted that a time had not been specified, but it would presumably be after dark, at the Rising Raven Annex. Darrow, meanwhile, engaged the others in a discussion on the best place in Westgate to start a bar fight.

Looking as if he had a sudden revelation, Jokull leaned forward and asked Aerikoth “Where is the place where light and darkness meet?” Dinendal broke in and said that it was an old riddle with the answer “shadow.” The elf then told Jokull of lore he knew regarding how to get to the Plane of Shadow, while Rahnee listened with a bemused expression on her face. Jokull hesitated for a moment before declaring that of course he had no interest in going there, thanking Dinendal for the information. Aerikoth asked Jokull why he wished to know this, observing that in contrast to Dinendal’s response, it might warrant a metaphorical answer. Jokull said that it was just something that he needed to know, then quickly changed the subject.

After some further discussion, it was decided to go to the Mercenaries Guild to register the new companions as part of Helm’s Shadows, as well as to see what new jobs were available. Before departing the Gatereach compound, Dinendal went off a short distance with Rahnee and cast a cantrip on the two heads in her possession. At the Guild, Rahnee registered Belle - who still had not returned - Darrow, and Dinendal; the Guild also required a 100 gold bonding fee per person.

The guild clerk, Tara, informed them that a new 1,200 gold contract was available for the exploration of the overland route to Starmantle, to determine if it was passable again. The only other open contract was the standing one with the Quivering Thumb, which would pay 100 gold for any rare or magical beast brought in alive. In response to a question from Rahnee, Tara noted that most of the special contracts had dried up in advance of the elections, but the guild expected business to pick up again afterwards. As no deadline was given, the group decided to pass on the Starmantle contract for the time being.

As they were departing the Guild, Aerikoth excused himself for some personal business. While the rest were on their way back to the guest house, they stopped for a moment outside the Black Eye, where a man approached them - Khair, a previous acquaintance. Rahnee introduced him to Darrow and Dinendal. Addressing Jokull, the mercenary said that he had decided to seek them out to see if, as discussed during their last meeting, the group had need of his skills. Jokull indicated that he would in fact be seeking Khair’s help soon enough. Khair told him that he could be found at the Black Eye at midnight, whenever he was needed, then faded away into the empty streets.

 The group stopped into the Black Eye for a drink, where Darrow tried his best to get in a bar fight, but was unsuccessful. Afterwards, Rahnee detoured briefly to the temple of Gond, where she informed the priest on duty she would not be keeping her appointment with the High Artificer. Back at the guest house, the group broke out their equipment and then set out for the Seven Hills area, with the idea of scouting it for ambush sites, wandering around the countryside for a while before hitting upon the correct path. Darrow and Dinendal were shown the old underground lair of Ashnakzeroth and discussed with the others the best way to surprise the Red Wizard, should he be lured there the night of Alturiak 8 according to their plan.

(_It seems that the company has more than one piece of unfinished business, the Red Wizard's presence in Westgate being one of them. It must be difficult for such a diverse group to choose what path to pursue, especially when certain ones among them, such as Jokull and Aerikoth, actively pursue personal agendas away from the others. With the loss of Brok-Tul and Veran fresh in their minds, Rahnee's insistence on going to Teziir to find a priest to help is understandable. However, I fear that the wizard's complacency over finding someone with the ability to resurrect their lost comrades using just their heads is misplaced. Such a feat is quite rare among priests, even more so than those who are able to raise a completely intact body. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Late afternoon of Alturiak 2 saw Dinendal and Darrow back at the Gatereach, where they ran into Aerikoth briefly and discussed their explorations that day. The mage, for his part, seemed little interested in hashing out detailed plans, choosing instead to head back to his room at the guest house. The other two returned shortly afterwards as well and were talking with Jokull in the first floor room when Rahnee walked in, complaining that she had had to go all the way into the city for some tea.

Aerikoth a short time later came down the stairs and joined them, saying that he was ready to take them at any time to Teziir, should they still wish to travel there. Rahnee indicated that she did and would feel better as soon as she could speak with Carlin; meanwhile, Jokull affirmed that he would be staying in Westgate. As they made ready to travel, Rahnee momentarily panicked, unable to locate the magic bag with the heads of Brok-Tul and Veran, but then Jokull reminded her she had given it to him earlier for safekeeping.

Rahnee in preparation for the magical trip had changed into her dress and minimal equipment, but Aerikoth had to remind Darrow and Dinendal to remove their armor and weapons, otherwise they would be too weighty for the spell. Darrow took advantage of Rahnee’s offer to put his looted Hallton armor in her bag of holding and Dinendal did the same with his lute. With the wizard’s three traveling companions now ready and touching hands, Aerikoth closed his eyes and spoke several words of power, the four vanishing as soon as he had finished.

They arrived in Teziir’s Traders District a moment later, appearing outside the door of Council member Queron Ulanthar’s home, a place Aerikoth knew well. The other three congratulated the wizard on a spell well cast, no doubt glad to have materialized with all their body parts where they should be. After asking directions from passersby to the city temples, which were in the Council District, the group finally arrived at the large and imposing Temple of Helm. Rahnee inquired after High Cleric Carlin, only to receive confused looks, but was then directed to Thyxlys Jon, the head of the temple.

After the group was announced, they entered his quarters and Rahnee introduced Darrow and Dinendal; she and Aerikoth were already known to the cleric from their previous visit to Teziir. Regarding Carlin, Thyxlys Jon told them that he had departed the city that morning, bound for Turnton. Jon expressed surprise that they had not encountered Carlin on the road, leading the group to contemplate out loud the irony of their journey. In response to a question from Rahnee about Melissa’s status, Jon indicated that she remained at the temple, still unconscious. The cleric of Helm was blunt in telling them that he disagreed with Carlin’s hope of healing Melissa and that he would prefer simply to have done with the situation by putting an end to her and any evil associated with her. However, Jon said that he would honor Carlin’s wishes on the matter, for now.

Rahnee then turned to the matter of Brok-Tul and Veran’s deaths and inquired about the possibility of bringing them back, describing what had been done to their bodies. Jon confirmed that for a cleric of great power, only a part of a body would be required in order to cast a resurrection spell, but he stated that he did not have such power himself. Regarding Veran, Jon commented that as a monk of Kelemvor, it would be unlikely that he would wish to return from his judgment, in any event. Rahnee agreed, saying that she thought Veran felt fulfilled by his mission against the lich Ashnakzeroth. (_I have no doubt that this was the case for Brother Veran, who was a great warrior in the struggle against abomination. I similarly have little doubt that the Order's leadership would frown upon one of us perpetually dodging our audience in front of Kelemvor's throne. --R_)

Turning back to the topic of Brok-Tul’s fate, Rahnee, visibly upset, asked the cleric if it was wrong for her to not give up on the idea of returning Brok-Tul to life. Jon replied by saying it was for her to decide, not him, but that he would send word to sister temples to see if any assistance was available; he cautioned her, however, to not expect a timely response. Dinendal attempted to help by bringing up the legendary cleric Cadderly, but was ignored by Jon, who evidently had something on his mind. Jon at this point indicated he wished to speak privately with Rahnee and remained in his chambers with her for several minutes while the others waited outside.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once Rahnee emerged from Thyxlys Jon’s chambers, she rejoined Aerikoth, Darrow and Dinendal and they were escorted out of the temple of Helm. The four then found their way back to Queron Ulanthar’s residence, only to discover that neither he nor Janatha was at home. They then went in search of an inn for the night. After some debate, the four ended up staying at the Two Swords Inn, found in the Bayside district, largely because Darrow liked the fact its name had the word “swords” in it. Aerikoth for his part was satisfied because he could get a room to himself.

The morning of Alturiak 3, the group roused themselves and headed for Traders District, to see if Queron Ulanthar or his daughter Janatha were available that morning. Once they arrived at the house, Queron’s servant Bustable ushered them in, mentioning that there was a Council meeting a little later that morning, but that Queron had left word for the adventurers to be admitted. While waiting for Queron, Aerikoth intently studied a large amethyst sphere in the house study, but tripped an alarm when he touched it for closer examination. Queron’s guards responded quickly and demanded to know what the wizard was doing, as his companions arrived on the scene to find out what was happening. The guards were suspicious, but merely asked Aerikoth to return to the foyer and noted that they would have to inform their master.

Back in the foyer, Darrow half-jokingly inquired if the liquor cabinet were similarly alarmed, then joined Dinendal in pouring himself a drink. Queron arrived shortly thereafter, only to be taken aback by the appearance of a magic shield around Dinendal. The elf quickly explained that he had purchased a shield brooch in Calimshan that was irritatingly sensitive. Queron was introduced to Dinendal and Darrow by Rahnee and then greeted Aerikoth, mentioning to the group that Janatha was unavailable, as she was at the country estate of one of his Council colleagues.

Queron inquired after the latest news and happenings in Westgate, which were reviewed by Rahnee with some commentary from Dinendal. Queron invited the adventurers to come visit again after the Westgate elections, saying that there would be much to discuss. He then excused himself to attend the Council meeting and the group, after finishing their drinks, also departed the house. Once outside, Aerikoth made sure that everyone was ready for his teleport spell and then transported the four to the main room at the Gatereach guesthouse. Jokull was not in when they arrived, so Dinendal turned to examining the empty chest seized from Hallton, along with the ciphered message found in his manor.

Rahnee, after looking pensive for a little while, told the group that she wished to inform them about her conversation with Thyxlys Jon in Teziir. She explained to her companions that Jon had shared his concerns with her about High Cleric Carlin, following what had happened during the Ritual of the Hand in Turnton, and wished her to keep on eye on him. For Dinendal’s benefit, she explained what had happened with the lich Ashnakzeroth and his former servant Melissa, including the suspicion that something had gone awry in Carlin’s ritual. Dinendal enterprisingly copied the ciphered note while the others debated the group’s possible next steps. It was noted that they had five days before their encounter with the Red Wizard in Westgate, if their plans went as expected.


----------



## Carlo-One

Later that morning, Jokull returned to the guest house and found the others there. Rahnee fetched Aerikoth from his room so that all could hear what Jokull had to say regarding his previous night’s meeting with Jamal. Jokull mentioned that she looked “different” now, commenting that it was no doubt due to a Harper spell that was designed to disguise her appearance. Dinendal inquired about who else knew that she was a Harper, and was told by Jokull that he only could be sure of their own group. In response to a question from Rahnee, Jokull said that the meeting was mostly concerned about the Red Wizard. He preferred not to discuss details, but did say that the Harpers were obviously interested in the situation and intended to make sure that the group’s actions had the desired effect. (_One should always be wary of the prospects of the Harpers becoming involved in a situation. Even if there are good intentions behind their actions - which I submit may be open to interpretation - the outcome may not be to everyone's benefit. --R_)

Jokull then asked to be informed about how the others had fared in Teziir. Darrow offered a pithy summation from his point of view, which was not necessarily appreciated by Aerikoth and Rahnee. Rahnee gave a lengthier account of their time in the city, focusing on what they had learned from Thyxlys Jon, the head of the Helm temple. She also declared that she planned to return Brok-Tul and Veran’s remains to Turnton and have them buried there.

The conversation then turned to their planned future encounter with the Red Wizard. In response to a question from Jokull, Aerikoth indicated that he had not yet sent the letter to be used as bait, preferring to do that the day of the intended ambush, Alturiak 8. The wizard wanted to give the Thayan as little time as possible to attempt to verify the validity of the letter. In turn, Aerikoth asked the Cormyrian what the Harpers knew and intended to do about the ambush.

Jokull replied that they did not know the exact date of the group’s planned attack on the Red Wizard, and trusted that he and the rest of the group would carry out their plans without direct participation from the Harpers. Jokull again referred to their interest in getting the desired “results” once the Thayan was dead. Dinendal made several suggestions about what the note to the Thayan should say, but was overruled by Aerikoth and Rahnee, who wished to stick to the original plan.

Given that they had five days before the planned encounter with the Thayan, the companions debated what they should do in the interim. Suggestions included visiting Clan Ironhelm, traveling to Turnton, taking a side trip to the area near Tallwell to recover the armor Rahnee and Belle had buried there, and tracking down Khair in Westgate for more information. Rahnee for her part was intent on departing for Turnton the next morning, to which the rest of the group agreed. She, Darrow, and Dinendal also decided to go to the Black Eye tavern closer to midnight that evening, to try and find Khair, while Aerikoth worked on studying magic and Jokull rested, the warrior being tired from his previous night’s meeting with Jamal.


----------



## Carlo-One

The next morning on Alturiak 4, the five companions set out for Turnton. On the way, Rahnee explained that she had paid Khair the night before to procure information on whoever in Westgate had been threatening them. The remainder of the journey was without incident and all arrived safely inside Turnton‘s walls as evening fell.

Rahnee and Jokull entered the temple of Helm to begin a vigil with the remains of their former comrades Brok-Tul and Veran. Meanwhile, the other three adventurers encountered High Cleric Carlin outside the temple with a pack train, as he apparently had just returned as well. Carlin was introduced to Dinendal and Darrow, the priest greeting them politely on the crisp winter night. Aerikoth inquired of Carlin about the fate of DeeDee. The cleric sorrowfully confirmed that her unconscious condition remained unchanged; he was at a loss to explain it, as was Thyxlys Jon, the head of the Helm temple in Teziir. Carlin offered them the hospitality of the temple, but Darrow declined, as he was informed that no ale was served by the Helmites. (_Sadly this is a policy followed by many temples and orders. --R_.) Aerikoth then alluded to the disagreement between Carlin and Jon over DeeDee’s fate, but the cleric postponed further discussion, saying that he needed to check in with the temple priest; however, he promised to join them later at the tavern.

As the three adventurers made their way into the Traveler’s Cheer Inn, Dinendal inquired about the name “DeeDee”, as in Teziir the woman had been referred to as Melissa. Aerikoth explained that she had been born as DeeDee in Turnton, but had changed her name to Melissa when she took up a life of banditry. Dinendal observed that Carlin had a tone of regret and familiarity when he spoke of her; Aerikoth in reply stated that the elf would have to ask Carlin himself about that.

After the three had seated themselves and started drinking, Carlin arrived. Karl the innkeeper poured him a drink and the cleric seated himself at their table. In response to a question from Dinendal, Carlin spoke briefly about their dead companions Brok-Tul and Veran, praising their service, although he wondered out loud why the level-headed Veran had not restrained the half-orc during their last quest together.

Carlin then turned to Aerikoth and raised the topic of their visit to Thyxlys Jon in Teziir. The  wizard said that Rahnee had spoken to Jon privately; Jon expressed to her his dislike of Carlin’s stand on Melissa’s situation, preferring that she instead be executed to avoid any possible resurgence of Ashnakerzoth’s power. Although Dinendal choked at Aerikoth’s words, Carlin acknowledged their blunt truthfulness, his voice hardening as he expressed his support for Melissa, based on her many sacrifices while trying to redeem herself. For the time being, he said, she would remain in the care of the Teziir temple, at least until she awakened. (_It is a measure of the honor possessed by the Helmites that Carlin could entrust the care of Melissa to the temple in Teziir, although its head would prefer her dead. I wonder if this situation will be tenable, however, as time goes on. I fear I know the answer already. --C_)

Carlin inquired if there was any other reason they had traveled to Teziir and the group explained that they were seeking the resurrection of Brok-Tul and Veran, if possible. Carlin stated that he did not have that power, although he grew pensive and appeared to have something on his mind. Dinendal asked him if he knew anyone who did. Carlin said that he did not, but assumed that someone in Westgate would have such power available, albeit for a high price. _(Westgate is known as a place "where anything goes and everything has its price", yet that does not necessarily mean that everything one can think of is available there. A presumption that country folk often make about cities. --R_.) Carlin then excused himself, adding that he expected to see them the following day for the last rites of Brok-Tul and Veran. After the cleric departed, the three debated the significance of his words and discussed the fate of the fallen, until deciding to turn in for the night.


----------



## Carlo-One

The morning of Alturiak 5, Jokull finished his vigil and came to the Traveler’s Cheer Inn, leaving Rahnee still at the temple. Aerikoth was nowhere to be found and was assumed to be at his wizardly studies, until he joined the others later for breakfast. Dinendal, after attempting unsuccessfully to find some potential work with the locals, wandered over to the statue of the Hand outside the Turnton gates. While closely examining the statue, the elf was hit by a blinding flash of light and collapsed to the ground, severely injured. The gate guards quickly got him to the temple, where he was healed and revived by the priest on duty.

Late that afternoon, the five adventurers were summoned to an audience at Baron Pahar’s manor, with High Cleric Carlin also in attendance. As the group arrived in the entry hall, Dinendal briefly informed Rahnee of what had happened to him at the Hand, assuring her that he was now fine. Once they were ushered into the reception room, Pahar and Carlin welcomed them. The cleric said that he had heard of what had happened to Dinendal and asked the elf to recount it for all present. The bardic priest gave a somewhat flowery accounting of his mishap, although limiting the tale to the facts. Carlin confirmed that Dinendal, as an acolyte of Corellon, was able to sense the divine magic present in the Hand.

After Dinendal finished his story, Rahnee inquired if the Hand disliked elves, which drew a surprised chuckle from Carlin. For Darrow, the tale simply had confirmed that Dinendal was as daft as he had thought. Dinendal asked Carlin if he had missed an instruction where the Hand was not to be touched. The cleric replied that all in Turnton knew not to touch the Hand, so there had been no specific warning, but that the Hand had not been able to be activated previously by anyone except Carlin. Therefore, no consideration had been given to a warning, an oversight for which Carlin apologized.

In response to a question from Rahnee, Carlin indicated that the Hand had without a doubt changed as a result of the ritual conducted with Ashnakzeroth’s phylactery. Carlin was more concerned about the “how” of the change than the “what”, however. Dinendal asserted that a mage of sufficient quality should be able to determine the nature of the enchantments on the Hand, but was immediately contradicted by Carlin, who cited its ancient nature and recent divine dedication to Helm.

Carlin also told them that he had been changed, in addition to the Hand, as a result of the ritual. His powers and connection to Helm, he said, had been heightened over the past tenday. Dinendal interrupted, asking if Carlin had discussed this with Thyxlys Jon in Teziir, only to receive a cold stare from the cleric, who rebuked him by saying that his conversations with Jon were his own business. Darrow elbowed the elf and muttered to him that he should let Carlin finish, after which Dinendal held his tongue.

Pahar at this point joined in, mentioning that he and Carlin had been discussing how to use this newfound power for Turnton’s benefit. The Baron declared that they intended for Carlin to remain in the town and study the Hand further, his presence also providing more protection for the community. As a result, the Baron said he would be willing to spare a group of soldiers and a priest of Helm to assist, if Helm’s Shadows wished to rule Hallton’s lands for themselves as an ally of Pahar; beforehand, Pahar would not have had the resources to spare. As the proposition was a weighty one, the Baron asked the adventurers to consider it that evening and then meet again at eight bells in the morning to discuss their answer.

While the others began talking, Aerikoth spoke for the first time and inquired to whom exactly would be given rulership of the lands. The Baron confirmed that it would be given to Helm’s Shadows as a company. How tasks would be divided amongst them would be up to the company, and he recommended that they discuss this matter. Rahnee told the others to ask any other questions they might have of the Baron that would impact their answers. None had any further inquiries, Jokull declaring that he had made up his mind and saw no reason to refuse. As the meeting ended, Pahar offered the group the hospitality of his manor for the evening.


----------



## Carlo-One

Over breakfast the following morning on Alturiak 6, the company gathered in Rahnee’s room to debate accepting rulership of Hallton’s lands. Rahnee raised two points: firstly, that their presence in Tallwell would benefit the Baron because he viewed them as reliable, but secondly that Pahar and Carlin might want the group out of their way in Turnton. Darrow, in a similar vein, declared that he did not know exactly what to make of either the Baron or the High Cleric, but thought it was fishy that Carlin had grown in power shortly after the ritual of the Hand. Dinendal’s thoughts were to accept Pahar’s offer and continue their plans while working from Tallwell.

While Jokull contentedly ate and let the others debate, Rahnee asked Aerikoth for his thoughts on the matter. The wizard asked if she was inquiring about the Baron and the priest or about the question of rulership; she replied that she would welcome his thoughts on both. Aerikoth commented that he thought it likely that some part of Ashnakzeroth had survived and was affecting Carlin’s powers, noting that the creature had previously survived a greater catastrophe, that being the loss of magic completely, than being destroyed by a mysterious stone effigy shaped like a hand. While Aerikoth stated that he was not overly interested in rulership, he nevertheless considered it quite a privilege to be bestowed on the group and recommended that it be accepted, if all were willing.

At this point, Dinendal suggested using his divine powers to attempt to detect any malice or deception on the part of the Baron and High Cleric. He said that he was not usually suspicious of others’ motives, but then again was not normally flung to the ground like a wet sock, as the elf put it. Dinendal opined that of the two, the Baron would be easier to read in this manner. Aerikoth said that he saw no reason to attempt this, as the priest had been open about the changes in the Hand and in himself, also noting that if Carlin had been attempting deception, there would be no logical reason for him to bring up the issue. Rahnee interjected, saying that if some part of the lich had taken over Carlin, that Carlin could then control the Baron, who would believe anything the priest told him. Rahnee also noted that if Dinendal’s spell were detected, it would be viewed as a sign of mistrust, which the elf acknowledged.

Rahnee at this point asked for Jokull’s thoughts. The warrior said he was as concerned for Carlin as the rest of them, but did not believe that the cleric would intentionally cause them harm. As for Hallton’s lands, he stated that he cared little for the consequences and believed they should take them, given all that could be done there. Rahnee asserted her support for taking the lands as well, based on what she called the payment in blood and death that had been given, and also the fact that their rulership would be a tribute to what Brok-Tul and Veran had believed in. Darrow grunted in response, saying that he did not feel particularly qualified to rule a bunch of humans, but declared he would help.

As the discussion on Hallton’s lands was wrapping up, there being general agreement on accepting rulership, Dinendal raised with Rahnee the conversation he, Aerikoth, and Darrow had conducted with Carlin the previous night. The elf observed that the cleric had been evasive regarding possibilities for Brok-Tul’s resurrection, then asked Aerikoth if he had the same recollection. The wizard confirmed that Carlin had apparently not wished to speak of it. Rahnee noted that Thyxlys Jon had behaved similarly when questioned in Teziir and indicated that she would speak privately to Carlin on the matter. (_It is instructive to see how, when one desires something badly enough, its denial can itself be denied. I would interpret the responses from Carlin and Thyxlys Jon - that they were not capable of resurrecting Brok-Tul from just his mangled head - as quite clear in nature. The clerics each speculated that someone in Westgate might be able to perform such a ritual - which is perhaps possible, but it was also a way to soften the blow and provide some hope to people who are not prepared to fully accept reality. --C_.) The group then talked lightly about who would have what responsibilities in ruling Hallton’s lands.

An hour later, Aerikoth finished studying his spells and returned to Rahnee’s room. In the meantime, Dinendal had excused himself to say his daily prayers to Corellon, while Jokull had decided to go out by the Turnton barracks and practice his sparring. Rahnee, Aerikoth and Darrow therefore represented Helm’s Shadows as they returned to the Baron’s audience chamber to deliver their decision. Pahar was pleased at their acceptance, saying that he took neither them nor their assistance for granted.

In response to a question from Rahnee, Pahar indicated that they need not bother notifying Westgate about the situation, as the domain of the authorities there extended only so far as their city walls. Pahar then reviewed what was known of Hallton’s lands. The only town of any size was Tallwell, which possessed a smithy and an herbalist as well as the surrounding farmlands. To the north and south of Tallwell were small landholdings with a few families each. All were poor, possessing little beyond their land and a few animals. East of Tallwell were the former baron’s personal holdings; freeholders had once worked his lands, but had long since fled his tyrannical rule. The existing Tallwell barracks would hold Pahar’s ten soldiers easily and the priest of Helm planned to establish a shrine in town.

Rahnee in turn said that she understood it would take time to gain the trust of the people on Hallton’s lands. She planned to be the figurehead leader, while Jokull took charge of their defenses, Aerikoth lent what assistance he could, and Darrow started an ale brewery. Pahar said that they appeared to have a plan. He could offer no further information, other than noting the challenges they would face: beasts, monsters, and Hallton’s still-unknown patrons in Westgate. (_Adventurers' grand plans often come to nothing, whether due to failure or simply the distraction afforded by another shiny object being presented to them. As we shall see, the dwarf is in fact the best prepared - or perhaps most motivated - to follow up on his intentions. --R_)

Rahnee informed the Baron that the adventurers had a commitment in Westgate on the 8th of the month, so could not go to Tallwell before then. They agreed that the Baron would send his soldiers on ahead and, in the event of any resistance, they would fall back to Glees and await the companions there. Darrow spoke up and declared his support for Helm’s Shadows and their commitment to rule the lands, but caveated this by noting that his first commitment would always be to Clan Ironhelm. Pahar saw no conflict in this, leaving the dwarf satisfied.

As the three took their leave of the Baron, they started discussing various plans for their new lands, including the need to rename them soon, in order to avoid calling them “Hallton’s lands” in the future. Rahnee and Darrow agreed to collect Jokull and Dinendal in town and then head for Westgate, with Aerikoth teleporting on ahead.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Burning Down the House*

While Jokull ended up volunteering to stay in Turnton for a little while longer to review the status of the militia, Aerikoth departed the town via spell and Rahnee, Darrow and Dinendal headed out on foot, complaining about the rain. Early evening of Alturiak 6, the three arrived at the Gatereach compound, only to discover the smoking ruins of the guest house and the other outbuilding; the inn for its part appeared to be unharmed.

Inside the inn, Jandrico Swift expressed his pleasure at seeing them unharmed, as he was unsure if anyone had been inside the guest house when it had burned down early that morning. The innkeeper said a note had been slipped under the inn’s door at the same time, and he passed it over to them. Aerikoth then walked in the door and was similarly welcomed by Jandrico and his three companions, who had been similarly unsure of the wizard’s fate. Aerikoth also looked at the anonymous note, which implied that the house had been burned down because of the adventurers’ continued presence in Westgate.

In response to questioning from Aerikoth, Jandrico related the little that he knew about the fire, which had evidently started at the guest house and then spread to the other outbuilding before it could be put out. Rain had come in the morning, which had helped prevent the fire from jumping to the main inn building. Jandrico accepted the apologies and concerns expressed by Dinendal and Rahnee for the damage done, given that the target was clearly their adventuring company. The innkeeper said that he was at least content that no harm had come to the companions, also saying they were welcome to whatever drinks they liked from the bar. He then got a determined look in his eye and departed the inn, saying that he had urgent business regarding an “insurance policy.”

After a round of drinks had been consumed, the four adventurers went outside to more closely examine the ruined guest house. Aerikoth observed that all of the containers inside, including the empty chest from Hallton, had apparently been removed prior to the fire being started, with the exception of his bookcase. Rahnee commented, the wizard agreeing, that whoever had done this had been unsure of which trunk they were looking for, so took them all. Darrow asked if Aerikoth could “wizard up the spot” where Hallton’s chest now was. Aerikoth thought for a moment and then indicated he could attempt to locate a specific object. Dinendal suggested that they could ask any nearby warehouse guards if they had seen anything suspicious before the fire. Aerikoth agreed that would be a prudent next course of action, as he did not have the necessary locate object spell prepared.

The four therefore wandered over to where two House Thalavar guards stood guarding a nearby warehouse compound. The guards, while sympathetic, unfortunately had no information of import to share regarding the circumstances surrounding the fire. Having had no luck there, the adventurers returned to the Gatereach to ask Jandrico’s kitchen helper Goruna some questions. She told them that she had arrived around seven bells that morning while they were still putting out the fire. In response to questions from Aerikoth about any wagons or the like in the area, she thought a bit and then said she had passed some at the Westward Eye, but that there were always wagons and such at the inn because of the traders. Her well of knowledge apparently exhausted, the group asked her to tell them if she remembered anything further of use, Rahnee handing her a gold coin.

The somewhat morose group then went to the bar and poured themselves another round, commiserating about their situation. Aerikoth was still focused on investigating the circumstances behind the fire, noting that some of the inn’s guests from the previous night might have seen something, and also suggesting that the Westward Eye could have served as a point for inconspicuously gathering their stolen items. The group agreed that they should question Jandrico further when he returned. Rahnee speculated that he had gone to speak to the Night Masks, prompting Dinendal to express his concern that they might be behind what had happened. Rahnee noted that her comment was a mere conjecture, while Aerikoth deprecated the idea of the Masks being involved, asserting that they would not care about Aratae and reminding the others that this had all started with the delivery of Aratae’s remains and a note to Turnton.

Discussion turned to who else might be responsible. Aerikoth said he thought it was whoever had been assisting Hallton in his designs of conquest, with the others throwing out other possibilities. (_As usual, the wizard - however opaque about his activities - is on point with his logic. --R_.) Rahnee said she would head to the Black Eye to try and see if Khair were available and had any useful information; Darrow and Dinendal said they would join her. Aerikoth indicated he preferred to stay behind at the Gatereach, in order to talk to Jandrico when the innkeeper returned.


----------



## Carlo-One

The following morning, Alturiak 7, the group reunited to break their fast at the Gatereach. Aerikoth had departed the previous night, without having been able to speak to Jandrico, in order to sleep elsewhere; meanwhile, Rahnee, Darrow and Dinendal had crowded into the only available room at the inn. Over their meal, Rahnee indicated that she would like to go see if the Hidden House was still standing, or if their nameless adversaries had destroyed it as well. Aerikoth commented that he saw little reason to burn down a building that was barely a building to begin with. This did not convince Rahnee, who felt it could be done as an additional warning to them.

Aerikoth and Rahnee also further questioned Jandrico Swift regarding what he could recall about the previous morning’s fire. The innkeeper could not remember anything out of the ordinary, as he explained that he had awoken to the smell of smoke, saw the flames coming from the guest house, and organized the response. He dismissed the idea that any of his guests were necessarily involved, pointing out that it was hardly necessary to stay at the Gatereach in order to torch the outbuildings. Rahnee observed that all of their chests had been removed prior to the fire being set, implying that a group had done it, which strengthened Jandrico’s belief that his guests were not responsible. Rahnee also mentioned that they were trying to figure out how such heavy items could have been removed without being heard. The innkeeper in response suggested wizardry, although noting it was not his specialty. Jandrico somewhat stiffly excused himself, saying that he would inform them if he could recall anything that would help. (_The innkeeper appears to have lost the most out of the destruction of his buildings, which the adventurers are being rather insensitive about. If Brother Veran were still with them, perhaps he would have provided a different perspective. --C_)

The companions agreed amongst themselves that they had probably worn out their welcome with the innkeeper, for which they did not blame him, and Rahnee went after Jandrico to ask if he wished them off the premises. He said that they were welcome to stay in the one available room, although he observed it would be cramped for an adventuring company and that he would have to charge them like any other guests. (_This is a diplomatic way of saying that yes, he would prefer them off the premises. Subtlety is wasted on some, however. --R_.) Rahnee returned and informed the others, who agreed that this arrangement would be fine for the short term, before they left for Hallton’s lands, now termed the “Barony of Veranbrok” by certain members of the company. (_Although a touching tribute to their dead companions, the name does not exactly roll off the tongue. It also betrays the self-interest of those who wish to impose it on the actual inhabitants of the land. A romantic and ultimately impractical gesture. --R_)

Conversation then turned to what they planned to accomplish that day. Rahnee somewhat shamefacedly mentioned that she had fallen asleep rather than having gone to the Black Eye at midnight to seek out Khair. She therefore wanted to see if the mercenary was by chance around during the day. Aerikoth said that he needed to compose the letter designed to lure out the Red Wizard, as well as scribe a scroll to prevent the mage from magically escaping the fate they had planned for him. If Aerikoth had time later, he also planned to search the city using his magic for some of his personal items that had been taken. Rahnee and Dinendal desired to visit Castle Thalavar, in order to inform the steward Iono of what had transpired with Hallton and see if Thalavar had any information on the fire. Aerikoth was cool to the idea, but deferred to the others if they wished to proceed. Finally, Rahnee mentioned that she still had two gems in her possession, which could either be sold and the proceeds distributed, or kept for later.

At this point the companions heard loud cursing from outside the inn and went to investigate. They found Jokull standing by the guest house ruins, the warrior having just arrived from Turnton. They brought him up to date on what they knew about the destruction of the guest house and the results of their (limited) investigations. In response to a question from Rahnee, Jokull indicated that the troops Pahar had assembled to assist them in Hallton were adequate to the task, although their training could be improved. Dinendal, supported by Rahnee, asked if they could meet with Jamal, in order to compare notes. Jokull was reluctant to bring them all to her location, which he felt would risk her disguise, but agreed to ask her about what had happened to the Gatereach and if she knew anything about Hallton’s patron in Westgate, as requested by Rahnee. At this point it was decided that while Aerikoth worked on his magic, the others would seek out a jeweler and see if they could get a good price for Rahnee’s two gems.


----------



## Carlo-One

Around dinnertime, the companions, minus Jokull, regrouped at the Gatereach inn. While their meal was being prepared, in response to a question from Darrow, Jandrico commented that his “insurers” were not happy with what had happened with the fire that destroyed the inn’s outbuildings, mentioning that he might get some satisfaction as a result, if not his full investment back. Jokull returned just as dinner was being served, earning a suggestive gap-toothed smile from Goruna as she delivered the meal, lamb with mint sauce. Dinendal had some philosophical objections to being served lamb, but nonetheless consumed it with a guilty relish.

Rahnee handed Jokull a pouch full of gold as he took his seat, explaining that it was his share of the proceeds from the gem sale; the others had received theirs earlier. While some preferred wine, ale, or simply water, Rahnee and Dinendal asked Jandrico for some tea, only to be informed that the inn’s stock of tea had burned along with the outbuilding. This prompted Rahnee to swear, with feeling, to kill those responsible. (_Sometimes it is the small pleasures in life that we miss the most. --R_)

After the innkeeper and his assistant had excused themselves, Jokull informed Dinendal that his “friends” had agreed to meet the elf, once their current business was finished. (_I assume that this is a reference to Jokull's Harper contacts. The Cormyrian warrior has been very secretive about them, especially as of late, which likely signifies that a plot is brewing. --C_) Meanwhile, Rahnee had confused Aerikoth with a half-serious request that the wizard make her smarter in order to face their many challenges. He at first wondered if she intended to take up the Art, but was told that it was his mind and counsel that interested her.

Following dinner, Aerikoth indicated that he wished to attempt magically locating their stolen objects. The wizard agreed to accompany the others on the way to the Black Eye, where they would try to meet up with their “other friend” as Rahnee put it, meaning the mercenary Khair. Before they departed, Dinendal insisted on once more trying to break the cipher of the note found at Hallton’s manor, although his efforts proved unsuccessful.

Once outside in the rain, the party divided. Jokull and Dinendal accompanied Aerikoth to the Castle District, where the mage began his magical search, focusing on locating the chest they had originally taken from Hallton‘s manor. Rahnee and Darrow meanwhile continued on to the Black Eye as planned, in order to see if Khair was there and had any information for them. Jokull and Dinendal, who had become tired of standing around Aerikoth in the rain, also eventually headed to the seedy tavern, having been assured by the wizard that he did not need their protection.

At breakfast the following morning on Alturiak 8, Aerikoth arrived last to the Gatereach and found Rahnee, Dinendal and Darrow hungrily devouring a plate of Goruna’s griddle cakes with honey. The three had crowded into a single room at the Gatereach with Jokull the previous night; the warrior apparently still needed sleep, as a result. The wizard inquired how things had gone the previous night and was informed by Rahnee that it seemed House Cormaeril, as the head of the Fire Knives, had serious issues with them. Aerikoth for his part confirmed that he had been able to magically locate Hallton’s trunk at Cormaeril Castle, also having disposed of some guard dogs in the process. The wizard observed that all evidence pointed to House Cormaeril as being Hallton’s secret backers. Dinendal, inspired by the information, again tried to crack the ciphered note, to no avail. (_The company's main enemy in Westgate is now finally revealed and confirmed with magical evidence. This makes the planned ambush of the Red Wizard, who has been housed with the Cormaerils, of even greater import. --C_)

Aerikoth said that he would soon head to the wizard shop of Gondeth, intending to purchase magical supplies for the upcoming battle against the Red Wizard. Aerikoth’s familiar Zeluth, as planned, had delivered his note that morning to Cormaeril Castle. This would hopefully result in the Thayan arriving in the Seven Hills around middark. Dinendal gave some bits of assassin vine, collected during his previous expedition to the Seven Hills, to Aerikoth for presentation to Gondeth, in case the other wizard would find them of use. As Aerikoth departed, Rahnee began drawing a map of the Seven Hills for the others, in order to point out major features of interest in the area.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Death of a Thayan*

By early evening, Rahnee, Aerikoth and Darrow had gathered again at the Gatereach inn for dinner, deciding to take a corner table in the common room. Dinendal previously had informed Rahnee that he wished to visit a temple in hopes of decoding the Hallton cipher, whereas Jokull had not been seen since that morning.

When Jandrico and Goruna brought out their meal, the innkeeper in a low voice mentioned that he understood this might be a special night for the adventurers, so he had prepared wyvern steak, a rarity, for them. After Jandrico departed, Rahnee softly questioned what he had meant by his statement, prompting Aerikoth to comment that the innkeeper had probably overheard their conversations at some point. Darrow for his part was oblivious to anything except the juicy meat.

The three thoroughly enjoyed their meal and the complimentary bottle of Westgate Ruby that Jandrico had provided. As they compared notes about their last two days, it came out that they had independently tried to visit Gondeth’s shop, which had been closed since at least the previous day. In part to walk off their meal, the three decided to determine if that were still the case and headed for the Market district. There, they were able to confirm that the magic shop was still closed; a passing commoner informed them that Castle Thalavar and Audara Imryth’s tower had also been shut to the public for the past two days. The three pondered the information and after some discussion, decided not to try to enter Gondeth’s locked shop. Instead, they turned back toward the Gatereach, intent on preparing for their upcoming confrontation with the Red Wizard.

Late that evening, the five companions reunited by the smoking ruin of the Gatereach guest house. Rahnee confirmed they were all ready, then the company set out for the area outside South Gate in order to pick up the path into the Seven Hills. They arrived about an hour before midnight, which was intended to give them enough time to scout the area a final time and set up for the arrival of the Red Wizard. Rahnee took off to scout, moving slowly and stealthily around their designated ambush site.

Meanwhile, the others made final preparations for combat, as both Aerikoth and Dinendal cast spells of protection and support for their comrades. Just as Jokull was impatiently complaining about the length of time Rahnee had been scouting, she returned to report that all was clear. Dinendal then moved off to take an overwatch position on the likely route of approach of the Red Wizard, while the others finished placing themselves in ambush positions and casting spells.

As the companions settled down to wait, the night sounds seemingly grew louder, as all of their senses were on edge. After what seemed like an eternity, the Red Wizard and two accompanying dark shapes suddenly appeared. The mage began to cast offensive spells while his undead guard moved to engage the adventurers. Full-on battle was joined, with Dinendal returning from his position to assist. The two undead servants fell relatively quickly, in part thanks to a dire wolf conjured by Aerikoth, leaving just the wizard to be dealt with. A timely knockdown from Jokull interrupted one spell and then Darrow moved in with his axe, temporarily enchanted by a spell from Dinendal, to cleave the Thayan’s throat.

Once the battle was over, the group took stock of their condition. All of their wounds were treatable, although Dinendal complained, teeth chattering, of having felt part of his life force drain away after being touched by one of the undead. Aerikoth took possession of the Red Wizard’s things, leaving only the trademark red robes. After this was done, Jokull produced a small packet and placed it into one of the deceased wizard’s inner pockets. At this point the companions decided that it would be better to vacate the area and headed back to the Gatereach.


----------



## Carlo-One

At the inn, Jandrico welcomed their return, noting the late hour and that Darrow had magical sparkles emanating from his body. The dwarf in a taciturn manner joked that they had been to a costume party, having attended as a band of adventurers. As the innkeeper went to gather some leftovers for them, the adventurers discussed how the battle had gone. Jandrico returned with the food and the group dug into it, also sharing out some drinks hoarded by Dinendal for the occasion; the elf still shivered from the undead touch he had received during battle. Jokull observed that he had been unable to hit the creatures accompanying the Red Wizard with his un-enchanted sword, acknowledging that Dinendal’s weapon - a gift from Rahnee – had, however, been effective when necessary.

Jokull asked Aerikoth if the Red Wizard had possessed anything interesting or incriminating on him. Aerikoth noted that he had been carrying a staff, some scrolls, assorted jewelry for magical enhancements, and healing potions, in addition to a bracer which Aerikoth had given to Rahnee. In response to a question from Rahnee, Aerikoth indicated that he would be able to use both the staff and the scrolls. 

Rahnee then turned to Jokull and informed him of what they had recently learned about the closure of Gondeth’s shop, Castle Thalavar, and Audara Imryth’s tower. Jokull mentioned that he planned to see his “friend” soon, referring to Jamal the Harper bard, and that hopefully everything would work out according to plan. By this point, the companions had eaten and drank their fill, and the effort they had put forth that night caught up with them, causing them to retire to their beds.

The next morning, Alturiak 9, was bright and sunny. Aerikoth joined Rahnee, Jokull, and Darrow at the Gatereach for breakfast; Dinendal continued resting in a room upstairs, still not fully recovered from the previous night. While Rahnee and Jokull were debating whether to try and contact Thalavar or to find Jamal that day, a messenger boy arrived with a note for Jokull from his “lady friend.” The warrior took the note silently and the boy cheerily ran off. Jokull, after perusing the note, commented that it looked like they were going to see Jamal after all.

Jokull led the others to the East Gate district, once there asking the others for directions to the Old Beard tavern. After they found the place, they entered and briefly pretended to be patrons, then Jokull noted to the bartender that he was there to see a friend, heading for the corridor past the common room. The warrior knocked three times on the door and was let in by Jamal, along with the others.

Jamal, who as Jokull observed was for once not in disguise, greeted them warmly but tiredly. She was introduced to Darrow, whom she had not met, and recognized his clan name, which made the dwarf brighten. The Harper then quickly turned to business, asking Jokull what had happened the night before. He informed her that the Red Wizard had been dispatched and the evidence left in his robe, as had been agreed. Jokull’s companions were taken somewhat aback by his mention of evidence, but Jamal ignored them as she questioned the warrior closely about exactly what had occurred, apologizing for her directness, but saying it was necessary.

She then explained that The City Watch had been informed of a possible altercation in the Seven Hills and went to check it out around dawn that morning. The Harper organization had been the one who informed them, she mentioned, and one of their "friends" had gone along with the Watch detail, to ensure they found the Thayan’s body. The wizard's body was there, robes intact, but with everything else looted. The evidence was there as well, she continued, but it implicated House Cormaeril and _Thalavar_ in dealings with the wizard, rather than Cormaeril and Urdo as had been planned.

Rahnee asked Jamal how this had occurred, while Darrow looked lost. Jamal explained that there were sealed letters on the body showing that both Cormaeril and Thalavar had been doing business with the Thayan - and would do more, if they gained the Croamarkh's palace after the election. According to Jamal, the Cormaeril evidence was exactly as the Harpers had crafted, but the evidence they had concocted against House Urdo had somehow been replaced by false House Thalavar documents. (_Finally Jokull's actions at the site of the Red Wizard ambush have been illuminated. The warrior evidently had been asked by the Harpers to place this evidence on the body of the Thayan, with the objective of influencing the upcoming Westgate election. Just as evidently, the end results did not go according to plan. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Evidently feeling slighted by Jamal’s words, Jokull angrily stepped forward and told Jamal that she should know exactly what had been in the planted evidence, since her friend had given it to him. Jamal heatedly replied that this was the case, stating that the original documents must have been switched. Darrow commented that it sounded like things had not worked out the way they had wanted. Jokull, growling, said that he had understood that Jamal and the Harpers were to have prevented any interference, causing her to retort that the adventurers were the only ones outside the Harpers that had known about the meeting with the Red Wizard. She said that the evidence must have been tampered with following their departure, since the Watch could not have done it, according to her agent there.

Rahnee observed that someone could have followed either them or the wizard to the meeting in the Seven Hills. In response to a question from Jamal, both Rahnee and Darrow told her that it was unlikely they were followed, the dwarf noting that they had waited a good hour there and not seen anyone besides the wizard. Jamal said that she had her own doubts regarding whether someone could have followed the Thayan, but acknowledged that it was not outside the realm of possibility. Darrow and Aerikoth also commented that Jandrico had apparently known ahead of time, the mage citing their wyvern steak dinner as proof. Aerikoth further noted that Gondeth was aware of the meeting, prompting Jamal to dryly comment that she doubted he would have switched the evidence.

In response to a question from Jokull, Jamal said that there was little they could do for the moment about the situation, while Darrow observed that it was likely they had a traitor in their ranks. (_The dwarf has a refreshing way of getting right to the point with his common-sense observations. --R_) Softening, Jamal thanked the group for taking care of the Red Wizard, saying that her primary concern had been to find out exactly what had happened the previous night. Aerikoth dryly observed that the others seemed to be fine with planting false evidence, but were now upset that someone else had tampered with it. After some pointed words with Aerikoth, Jamal asked the others to contact Garis, the Thalavar agent, if they learned anything; she commented that Garis had been shocked to find out what had happened with the evidence. Aerikoth and Rahnee observed that Castle Thalavar and Gondeth’s mage shop had been shut recently, something which Jamal said had been done for reasons of security, and the situation would likely continue.

Jamal then said she would have to depart soon, putting a hand on Jokull’s shoulder and asking him to forgive her if she had seemed frustrated. She promised to keep them informed of any developments and asked them to think of anyone who might have known or figured out what they were planning with the Red Wizard. Jokull took her hand and declared that it was his decision alone to plant the evidence. Aerikoth made the point that only he and she in that room had known about it beforehand. After some final goodbyes, the adventurers left the room, Jamal planning to depart herself shortly thereafter.

The four went first to the Hidden House to confirm it was still standing. Rahnee, Jokull and Darrow then returned to the Gatereach to fetch Dinendal, finding him revived and in the back room with Jandrico, breaking his fast. The elf was noticeably in a more celebratory mood than the others, not yet having heard the bad news from Jamal about the false Thalavar documents. After finishing his meal he agreed to go with the others to the dilapidated building, a former shrine to Leira. Rahnee pulled aside Jandrico for a private conversation before leaving.


----------



## Carlo-One

Reunited with the others at the Hidden House, Dinendal and Darrow commented on its poor condition, this being their first time there. Rahnee cautiously requested the others to clear the main floor before speaking, then calmly asked Jokull to explain his actions and if they should expect little surprises like this from him in the future. (_I had been wondering if the chronicles had simply not mentioned any discussion between the party members about the incident. I do not understand why they had waited so long to ask Jokull what he was doing with the Red Wizard’s body after the ambush, but it seems consistent with their unquestioning attitude about many things. I suppose they may simply have been distracted and unobservant, which Jokull took advantage of. –C_). The warrior stood firm, showing no regrets as he explained that he had not told them anything about the planted evidence because it was his decision and his crime alone; they would not have known anything about it, had events turned out as planned. He also noted that he had said that the Harpers would find a way to make sure they got the results they were looking for. As an aside, Rahnee quickly explained to Dinendal what had happened to the evidence planted by Jokull.

Jokull then folded his arms over his chest and declared that he was tired of explaining himself and preferred to focus on what they should do now. Rahnee then brought up her earlier conversation with Jandrico, telling the others that his “insurance brokers” had apparently informed him that the adventurers were about to do something important. Rahnee noted that Jandrico appeared uncomfortable discussing the topic and had no wish to introduce her to the “insurance brokers.” Darrow suggested that they be found and the information beaten out of them, while Jokull stated that the group should go force the information from Jandrico.

Conversation then turned on whether they might expect a visit from the City Watch in the near future, which Rahnee thought a possibility. Darrow said that now might be a good time to get out of town, perhaps to either the newly-christened “Barony of Veranbrok” or his clan halls. Rahnee pointed out that they could now stay at the Hidden House instead of the Gatereach. Jokull returned to the idea of confronting Jandrico, with which Rahnee reluctantly agreed, after Jokull promised not to hurt the innkeeper. (_Again, the dwarf shows a common-sense grasp of the situation. Their guest house was just burned down and an unknown traitor in Westgate caused the Harper evidence planted on the Red Wizard to be switched out. The other ideas on offer are to relocate the company to a burnt-out, infested building or to harass the innkeeper whose guest house was just destroyed. --R_)

Rahnee declared her intent to go find out what the Watch knew about the death of the Red Wizard and she departed the Hidden House. The others, after briefly continuing their discussion, were interrupted by several dire rats coming up from the basement. After disposing of the vermin, the four adventurers descended under the house, searching the underground area for any additional threats. Several slimes and oozes were also encountered and dispatched, with only relatively minor wounds sustained in the process.

At the end of the underground passages, they encountered what appeared to be a ritual chamber, with coins arranged in a pattern around a broken stone altar. Aerikoth observed that it looked to be the work of the woman Marise, the former resident of the Hidden House. The wizard explained to Darrow and Dinendal that she had been thought to be a madwoman, when Brok-Tul had first found the place and she had fled from them using a now-collapsed passage. Later on, they had encountered her in Teziir and discovered that she was a priestess of Leira, the dead goddess of illusion. She had promised to get in touch with them at the Gatereach afterwards, but had failed to, despite saying she was interested in developing an alliance with Brok-Tul against the Thayan presence in Westgate.

Jokull speculated that with Brok-Tul gone, perhaps she had simply decided to move back in again. Before departing, Dinendal took the initiative to leave a note at the broken altar, without naming names, asking her to get in contact with them at the Gatereach. Once the four had returned to the upstairs, burnt-out portion of the Hidden House, they decided to return to the inn. Aerikoth made his way there separately, in order to check on Gondeth’s shop, which was still locked.


----------



## Carlo-One

Later that evening, a snow-encrusted Rahnee returned to the Gatereach inn at dinnertime, encountering Aerikoth and Dinendal at the bar; meanwhile, Jokull and Darrow had apparently headed into the city in order to find out what the word on the street was about the Thayan incident. While sitting down to a tasty meal of chicken marinade, Rahnee filled her two companions in on the results of her investigations. 

The City Watch had been informed the previous day of a brutal confrontation out in the Seven Hills. When they arrived at the scene, they found the dead Red Wizard, still wearing his robes. There was a bag underneath the body containing letters from House Cormaeril and House Thalavar to the wizard. The Watch had informed the Croamarkh, Rahnee said. She had the feeling that the Watch was not sure of what to do next and was waiting for orders. Rahnee observed that the situation seemed to benefit House Urdo, which implied that they had a hand in it, or perhaps someone else was setting it up to appear that way.

Following Rahnee’s commentary, Aerikoth and Dinendal made their own observations about the political situation and possible next steps for the adventuring company. As the three were talking, a blue-robed man walked up to them, placed his hands on his hips, and addressed Rahnee, asking what a Roaringhorn like her was doing in a place like this. She froze and, without turning, asked Aerikoth to tell her if there was not a man bearing a resemblance to her and wearing blue robes, standing behind her. The wizard in response arched an eyebrow and stared at the newcomer.

Rahnee quickly got over her surprise and shouted “Maddie!” for it was indeed her brother Madrigal, who then had to suffer a sudden, fierce embrace from his sister. Rahnee commented on his new mustaches, which he declared made him look more distinguished, twirling one for emphasis. In response to a question from Rahnee, Madrigal admitted that he had someone from Aurora’s Emporium teleport him to Westgate, rather than doing it himself. Rahnee then introduced her “fifth brother” to Aerikoth and Darrow; Dinendal apparently had slipped out of the inn just prior to Madrigal’s arrival.

After pleasantries were exchanged and Darrow offered to buy them an ale, as he approved of family reunions, Madrigal produced a letter from Rahnee and inquired if he might meet Brok-Tul. Rahnee’s face fell as he asked the question and after a few moments of stuttering, she finally managed to tell Madrigal that she was a widow, after having lost Brok-Tul and another companion, Veran, while over-matched in battle. A fierce glint in her eye, she informed him that the murderer no longer walked the world, although it remained to them to find out who had controlled him. Madrigal expressed his condolences at the sad tale and also his approval of her Roaringhorn spirit, saying that he had originally come to deliver a scolding from their elder brothers, Vastarr and Kuldos, but under the circumstances would refrain.

Rahnee continued on and informed her brother of Brok-Tul’s “half-breed” status, explaining that his father’s heritage was orcish, as Aerikoth intently looked on and Darrow tried to lose himself in his ale. After initially spitting up part of his drink, Madrigal managed to recover, declaring that Brok-Tul must have been an excellent priest of Helm. He also agreed with Rahnee that it was probably best that his heritage had not been mentioned in the letter sent to the family.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some further banter, Madrigal explained that he had located Rahnee in Westgate by checking with the Mercenaries Guild, who had her name listed under the “Helm’s Shadows” entry. Rahnee told her brother about their recent acquisition of Hallton’s lands, while Madrigal counted out the 700 gold he owed her for previously sending him a Bloodback Spider carcass via Aurora’s Emporium. Rahnee then asked how long he would be staying, to which Madrigal replied that it seemed he was not needed, as there were no nuptials to discuss. Rahnee said he was always needed and welcome, but in any case they could not offer him hospitality for the night, as their place had recently been burnt down. Madrigal wryly observed that her company did not seem popular with the locals. Rahnee qualified that by saying it was only a particular group of locals and Darrow helpfully clarified that whoever had done it would get an axe to the face; meanwhile, Aerikoth silently sipped his water. Rahnee, in response to a question from Madrigal, said that it was not the Night Masks who had done it, but she still needed to confirm her suspicions.

Aerikoth at this point interjected a question about Rahnee coming to Westgate at the behest of her elder brothers. She confirmed that this was so, as something of a test for the Roaringhorn clan, to deliver a shipment of horses from Waterdeep to House Thalavar. Darrow with a straight face expressed his surprise that she did not get lost along the way, which earned him a raspberry and an explanation that this was what the scouts were for. Rahnee explained that if she had failed in her charge, she would have agreed to return to the City of Splendors and be wed to someone to be chosen for her. Aerikoth noted the irony of her leaving to avoid matrimony, only to find that in Westgate. (_A pithy philosophical observation from the wizard. How many times in life do we mistakenly seek to escape something, only for it to find us in the end, and to our benefit. --C_)

Madrigal said that, as he was not going to remain in Westgate, he had best be moving on; he could always return at will, now that he was familiar with the location. He exchanged farewells with Darrow and Aerikoth, then went with Rahnee outside the inn for a private discussion. After a while, Rahnee returned alone, talking with her companions for a while before they decided to retire for the evening.

The next morning, Rahnee, Darrow and Aerikoth had just settled in at the Gatereach bar when Jokull and Dinendal arrived, looking the worse for the wear. The serving woman Goruna accurately diagnosed their condition, pantomiming drinking a jug while grinning a gap-toothed grin. The companions attempted to eat their oatmeal, but the rank smell wafting off of Jokull and Dinendal battled for their senses’ attention. In response to questions about where they had been, Dinendal indicated they had been at the Rising Raven. Jokull called brusquely for a glass of Westgate Ruby, apparently looking to cure his hangover with more of the same, while Jandrico Swift regretfully informed Rahnee that the Gatereach’s tea supply had not been restocked, having burned down with the outbuilding.

As Jokull and Dinendal battled to get fully awake and understand what was going on around them, Rahnee told them of Madrigal’s visit, also mentioning that her brother had offered to “sweeten the kitty” if they took the Mercenaries Guild contract to explore the road to Starmantle. The group then discussed their plans, deciding that they had little reason to stay in Westgate and wait for the elections. Rahnee raised the fact that Darrow could use their help back at his clan home. The dwarf offered two reasons to return: the first being that the lich Ashnakzeroth, according to legend, had established a laboratory in the clan’s deeper delves; the second, a quest for the lost axe Haelgrim, wielded in the past by the clan’s heroes and a symbol of strength and leadership. Darrow related the legend of how Relan Ironhelm had died while using it to fight off a horde of creatures threatening a mining party in the lower delves, although the exact nature of the battle was not fully known. Darrow admitted that he wanted to find the axe for himself, when asked by Jokull. The others agreed to travel to Clan Ironhelm and assist Darrow, Rahnee adding that they might also be able to recruit fighters for their lands in “Veranbrok.”


----------



## Carlo-One

*Detour to Teziir*

Their path decided, the companions made preparations to depart, with Jokull and Dinendal going off to bathe. Rahnee settled up accounts with Jandrico and informed the innkeeper that they would be gone for at least several days. The group then headed out, initially thinking that they would go to the clan lands via Turnton, but this was nixed by Darrow, who pointed out that Turnton was south and they needed to head west, along Traders Road. After a number of hours of traveling in the cold, the party arrived at the Reddansyr crossroads and decided to head for the village rather than camp outdoors.

It was very early on the morning of Alturiak 11 when the companions entered the Giant’s Folly in Reddansyr. Jokull, for some reason not as awake as the others, paid Ian Gryphonhawk a gold and immediately went upstairs to one of the common rooms to sleep. Darrow was more thirsty than tired, immediately downing an ale as Ian welcomed the others. Rahnee formally introduced Darrow and Dinendal to Ian, who was the proprietor of the festhall and also the town leader. In response to a question from Rahnee, Ian said that he had still heard nothing from his son Killian, but asked them to keep an ear out for any news if they were heading out toward Starmantle. Dinendal and Darrow both drank some of the available stout before Ian showed the group upstairs to their rooms for the night; Aerikoth took the one suite available, while the others shared a common room.

By late morning, everyone except Jokull was up, gathering in the inn’s common area for breakfast. Aerikoth told the others that he intended to stay for the day, in order to scribe a spell he acquired into his spell book. The wizard indicated that he could catch up with them in Teziir, if they decided to move on. Rahnee shrugged, saying that the day was already half gone and that they were in no rush, so would not mind staying themselves. Rahnee inquired after their former companion Belle, but was told by Ian that she had not been seen in Reddansyr for some time. Her father was still alive and had apparently recovered from the illness that had prompted Belle to return to the village and care for him.

Over breakfast, Dinendal was reminded of tales of Waterdeep’s underworld, bantering with Rahnee about rumors regarding the activities of “The Serpent”, an infamous elven exile and crime lord. Aerikoth excused himself and went up to his suite, to pursue his wizardly studies, while the others continued their conversation. Jokull finally roused himself and joined the others, gladly wolfing down the oatmeal and bread on offer.

By early evening, Jokull had again retired to his room. Aerikoth, having just finished scribing his spell, rejoined the others in the common area, desiring food and drink. Dinner was brought out, consisting of lamb and potatoes; as usual, Dinendal made a show of praying for forgiveness for eating the “slaughtered baby meat”, enjoying it nonetheless. An offhand comment from the elf about belching a prayer prompted a comment from Darrow and led to a friendly wager on a burping contest between the dwarf and the elf. Dinendal set the terms as a flask of ale to the one who could belch "Her Majesty's Last Girdle", a common Cormyrian round.

As the two began to drink and warm up for the contest, Ian came over and, after inquiring about the quality of the dinner, asked if he could bring up a proposal. Rahnee agreed and asked Ian to join them. The innkeeper sat down, mentioning that he actually had two things to bring up, the second of which he would save for morning. The first involved the Scarlet Company, a mercenary group who had recently taken the contract to explore the Starmantle road. Ian asked Rahnee and the others if they would talk with the Scarlet Company, since “Helm’s Shadows” were actually the last ones to have traveled down that way, when the company had taken on a group of trolls by the Reddan River bridge. After a bit of discussion, they agreed to share their experiences with the mercenaries.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee led the others over, although she had trouble finding the back room for a minute. Mutual introductions were made between Helm’s Shadows and the Scarlet Company, which consisted of its leader, a warrior named Juril; Ayllan, a sorcerer; Firewine, who wore cleric’s robes; Elebril, a ranger; and a halfling rogue called Slipster. Juril explained that his company had taken the Mercenaries Guild contract and had promised Ian to keep a look out for his son; however, they had not previously traveled south of Reddansyr and could use experienced counsel. (_On some occasions, listening too closely to adventurers' tales can spell trouble, or simply be a waste of time, if one is not interested in gathering stories for tavern talk. When dealing with a reasonably experienced company that has no hidden agenda, as was the case with Helm's Shadows, it can be profitable to learn from others' efforts. The Scarlet Company indeed ends up benefiting from this, as will be seen. --R_)

Rahnee mentioned the encounter she and her companions had with trolls and manticores on the road south, by the river bridge, describing what she considered the best tactics to employ against these monsters. Dinendal was very interested in the tale and took copious notes, also interrupting periodically with questions. Rahnee’s recounting was also interrupted by an outburst from Ayllan, who after a whispered exchange with Slipster shouted at the halfling that he had cheated at dice and owed the sorcerer money. Juril restored order and had Rahnee continue with her story, Darrow also offering some tactical tips. Once Rahnee had finished, Juril thanked them for their information and willingness to assist. In response to a question from Rahnee, he indicated that his company had no fixed abode, but roamed the Dragon Coast.

The discussion done, Aerikoth silently left the inn, while the others gathered back in the common area. The wizard was gone for a while and upon his return was informed by Dinendal that he had been “blown away” in the belching contest by Darrow. Aerikoth confirmed with the others that the group would be leaving in the morning, then went up to his suite for the night.

The morning of Alturiak 12, Rahnee arrived in the Giant’s Folly common area and was disappointed to learn that no hot tea was available. Darrow in the meantime appeared to be quite satisfied with the ale that he ordered and quickly knocked back. As the hour was relatively early, the rest of their group had not yet come down when Ian Gryphonhawk asked the two of them if they would meet with one of Ian’s other guest, a young woman named *Khalen. *Ian briefly explained that she had been attacked by bandits and had found refuge in Reddansyr, but wished to travel on to Teziir. After confirming with Rahnee and Darrow that their group planned to pass through Teziir, and that they would consent to speak with Khalen, Ian went and fetched her.

Khalen, who appeared to be a blonde woman in her late teens, was initially somewhat shy while making introductions, but after Erinetta brought breakfast for the three, she soon warmed to Rahnee and Darrow. Somewhat haltingly, she explained to them that she had been traveling from Marsember with a male wizard companion named Brindan when they had encountered a gang of bandits led by someone called Nemar. Brindan had managed to save her by casting an invisibility spell on her after she fell in combat, but was not able to save himself. The two had originally been headed for Westgate, to start a new life together, but now Khalen was more interested in revenge. She had heard from Ian that a diviner lived in Teziir who might be able to assist her in finding Nemar, one of whose companions had been observed as having a strange-looking tattoo.

Rahnee expressed her sympathy for Khalen’s desire for revenge, as did Darrow, although the dwarf was skeptical of a diviner’s abilities to solve her problem. After some additional questions and discussion of Khalen’s situation, Rahnee and Darrow provisionally agreed to help her get to Teziir, pending the agreement of their other companions. As Rahnee idly strummed the lute she had earlier “borrowed” from Dinendal while he was drowsing, the elf came downstairs and inquired with Ian regarding the missing instrument. The innkeeper merely pointed over to Rahnee in response, whereupon Dinendal’s expression brightened and he went over to retrieve it. At about the same time, Aerikoth put in his appearance, wizard staff in hand. Khalen looked wide-eyed at the staff as Rahnee made introductions and Erinetta fetched breakfast for the latecomers.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee explained about Khalen’s situation, as Khalen re-told her story for Aerikoth and Dinendal. Jokull’s absence was also discussed; Dinendal believed it better to leave him alone with his hangover and personal demons. Talk then turned to how Khalen could best approach Isyio, the diviner in Teziir. Her mission of vengeance also prompted comments of both support and concern from her new comrades. Dinendal took the opportunity to copy out a sketch of the tattoo, as described by Khalen, possessed by the bandit.

The group decided to waste no more time in Reddansyr and set out for Teziir. Rahnee confirmed with Ian that they were all set and left a message with him for Jokull about their destination, as the warrior could catch up with them either on the road or in the city. Although the day was bright and sunny when they started out, it soon turned to rain for the remainder of the several-hour journey along Traders Road to the outskirts of Teziir.

Once inside the city, Dinendal and Darrow urged Khalen to report the bandit attack to the City Watch. She was reluctant to do so, however, fearing that this might tip off the bandits to her survival. Rahnee and Aerikoth advised visiting the Temple of Azuth, if Khalen wished to find the diviner, as that was his last known location. The group decided to head for the temple, as it was relatively close to them.

Inside the temple, the priest recognized Rahnee after she greeted him, also noting that she had some new companions. She explained that they sought Isyio again, on Khalen’s behalf. The priest asked Khalen to explain her troubles, which she described, despite turning red at an initial wisecrack from Dinendal about her impatience. The priest also noticed her impatience, but expressed his sympathies over her traumatic experience.

Having obtained Khalen’s story, and a copy of the tattoo sketch from Dinendal, the priest then asked Khalen for something of value to leave temporarily in bond, to demonstrate her seriousness. Considering her closely, the priest asked that she leave her ring behind; Khalen appeared shocked by the suggestion. Despite her vehement refusal to consider leaving the ring, the priest indicated that she could return the following evening at sunset for an answer to her petition. Rahnee and Dinendal thanked the priest for his consideration, while Aerikoth made some pointed comments about the priest’s behavior, including in an unknown language, before departing. (_The wizard has serious issues with priests, of whatever god, and his unrelenting rudeness in temples is seemingly tolerated by his companions. I must wonder, did they expect to simply show up off the street and ask for an important favor at no cost to them? One would think that the hard life of an adventurer would lessen a sense of entitlement, rather than foster it. More charitably, Khalen has just suffered a traumatic experience and is no doubt still shaken and on edge. The normally imperturbable wizard's display of emotion, though, appears less justified - although perhaps some similar trauma in his personal history is the source of his behavior. --C_)

Once outside the temple, Khalen apologized for her temper, prompting chuckles and understanding from Rahnee. Darrow told Khalen not to worry, as she would fit right in with them – excepting Aerikoth, who rarely showed emotion. Rahnee then suggested that they find a place for the night and get a warm meal under their belts. Dinendal informed the others that he would check the city entrance for Jokull, in case the warrior had managed to catch up with them.


----------



## Carlo-One

Before they moved on to the Two Swords inn, where the company had stayed the previous time in Teziir, Rahnee asked Khalen if she were still opposed to notifying the Teziir authorities about the bandit attack. Khalen said that she preferred to wait and see if first the diviner would help. Darrow for his part thought that their “friend” in Westgate, Khair, might be able to shed some light on the tattooed men, given  his connections and the likelihood that they were fencing at least some of their stolen goods in that city. Aerikoth, who had remained silent, then drew Rahnee aside for a private conversation.

After all were ready, they wandered through the city to the Bayside district, where the Two Swords was located, continuing to discuss Khalen’s situation and how best to handle it. The innkeeper welcomed them back and mentioned that there were three rooms available, although he was somewhat taken aback when all of the adventurers said they wanted private lodging. After some negotiation, the group took the available rooms, Khalen uneasily agreeing to share one with Rahnee. As the others worked out their needs for the evening, to include bathing and laundry, Aerikoth decided to take a walk. Shortly after the wizard had departed, Dinendal made his way to the inn, reporting that he had seen no sign of their companion Jokull.

As evening rolled around on Alturiak 12, Rahnee retired to her room with a cramped leg, suffered no doubt as a result of all the walking done over the previous days. Khalen for her part was eager to visit the flophouse in the Point district, where she believed she might pick up information on Nemar’s bandit gang. Dinendal expressed some doubts over leaving Rahnee behind in the inn, but Darrow and the others allayed his concerns.

Aerikoth led them to the Point, where they were able to locate the flophouse, a building in none-too-good condition. A few thuggish types loitered in the large, dark common room, along with the man in charge of the place. Taking the direct approach, Khalen went right up to the man and asked if he had seen a man she was supposed to meet here called Nemar, describing his tattoo. When one of the thugs began making crude remarks about her, Darrow started returning the insults, clearly spoiling for a fight.

As Dinendal covered his eyes, the “innkeeper” rebuked the thug, whom he called Corvey, for insulting possible paying guests. Khalen tried calming Darrow down, as the dwarf wanted to use his axe on either the patrons or the flophouse itself, then she reminded the innkeeper about her question. He made a show of pondering, glancing over to one of the thugs briefly before saying that he did not know the person nor recognized the tattoo. Khalen promised him a gold coin - nothing more personal, as he wanted - if he remembered more information. As he declined the offer, a thug departed the place. The four adventurers then took their leave, following the thug but then losing track of him outside of the flophouse.

A stubbornly determined Khalen then re-entered the flophouse, with Dinendal trailing behind. The innkeeper again refused to take her gold, although she offered it to him with no strings attached, telling him she would be at the Two Swords if he remembered anything. The two adventurers then left, as the man glared daggers at their backs. The group moved off a short distance from the flophouse, by the water, to discuss what had happened. Dinendal expressed his suspicion that the flophouse keeper was on the take from the local underworld and/or scared of being seen as a snitch. The elf also worried that the local thugs now knew where they and Rahnee were staying. Khalen for her part seemed lost in thought, exchanging a few words with Aerikoth about her past.


----------



## Carlo-One

Suddenly, from one of the side streets came a group of bandits, who attacked without warning. After their initial surprise, the adventurers rallied and began cutting their foes down; however, Dinendal fell quickly and lay bleeding on the cobblestones. With the aid of Aerikoth’s summoned dire bear, the rest of the party defeated the bandits and Darrow staunched Dinendal’s bleeding in time to save his life. Darrow, although wounded himself, appeared to be in a jovial mood, his axe having gotten some work after all that night.

Khalen asked the others to look for the spiral tattoo pattern and after some searching Darrow found that one of the bandit corpses possessed one. Khalen identified it as the same one that she had spotted on Nemar. The others also studied it, noting that from a certain perspective the spiral looked like the letter A in common script. Aerikoth stated that this was probably the symbol of the local thieves’ guild, the Astorians, whom he had heard were in the process of being assimilated by the Night Masks of Westgate. Khalen declared that they had better head back to the Two Swords.

The four reached the inn without further incident, alternately relieved and exhilarated by their experience. Darrow grabbed a drink at the bar and downed it before joining the others. Khalen indicated that she wished for them to talk in a more private place and went upstairs, the other three accompanying her. Once inside a room with the door shut, Khalen spoke about her desire to trust them and her previous love for Brindan, who she said was the only one who had cared for her – despite the way she truly looks, and who was responsible for how she looked now. She then dramatically revealed the illusion cloaking her body, removing a ring from her finger and showing her true aspect - that of a horned tiefling! (_A surprise indeed, if not apparently for the wizard. It is strange to think that the plane-touched may walk among us like this, and I understand why they may be driven to such acts. Yet their reputations as being cursed or bringing trouble in their wake may sometimes be deserved. --C_)

Dinendal reacted with surprised, glad laughter, evidently pleased to meet someone with blood of the outer planes. Darrow, confused by the horns, asked if she were part goat, before comprehending Dinendal’s words. Aerikoth, for his part, said that he had identified an illusion on her and respectfully asked to examine her ring. To Khalen’s relief, all were accepting of her true nature and still willing to aid her quest for revenge. After inspecting her ring for a short time, Aerikoth returned it to her, and she put it on again, once more cloaking herself in the illusion of humanity.

The following day, Alturiak 13, Dinendal roused himself early and asked to speak with Rahnee, who had shared a room with Khalen. The two went down to the inn’s common room, leaving the others to wake at a more reasonable hour. However, when the rest of the company awoke and went down, their two companions were not to be seen. Khalen, who was first up, inquired of the innkeeper if they had left a message. With a weak smile, he said that they had walked out the door earlier, but was sure they would be back. As Khalen was joined by Aerikoth and Darrow and they were served breakfast, they noticed that the innkeeper appeared to be acting strangely nervous. Darrow went up and passed the innkeeper a coin, with the understanding that he would let them know of any disturbances in town, given that they were adventurers.

Following breakfast, the three prepared to depart and Khalen stepped outside, only to find herself facing a group of the Teziir City Watch, who had evidently been waiting there. She immediately ducked back inside and started making accusations against the innkeeper, who looked helpless as a number of Watch and Helmite temple guards poured through the door. Darrow took his helm off and kept his hands away from his weapons, with Aerikoth advising that they should not resist, as they had done nothing wrong.


----------



## Carlo-One

The Watch Sergeant ordered two of his men to cover the door, then informed Aerikoth, Darrow and Khalen that their companions Dinendal and Rahnee had already been taken in for questioning, in regards to multiple murders that had occurred the previous night in the Point district. Six bodies had been found and someone had given the Watch a description of four adventurers who had been seen in the area. At this point the priest of Helm who was accompanying the Watch confirmed that the three were members of Helm’s Shadows, also mentioning that Thyxlys Jon had asked that he ensure they be treated appropriately, having done service for the temple in the past.

Despite protestations from Khalen that she was the only one to blame, the three were firmly but respectfully escorted from the Two Swords to the Teziir Council Hall, where they were locked in a back room to await questioning. Before leaving, the Watchmen pointed out where a jug of water and the chamber pot could be found in their room and said that they would bring food by later, if needed. As the priest departed, he also said that he would inform Thyxlys Jon of what had occurred. Khalen, Darrow and Aerikoth were then left alone to speculate on what had happened and why.

After some time had passed, Khalen was removed for questioning and then Dinendal was brought by a group of guards and locked in with Aerikoth and Darrow. The elf greeted the others happily and immediately began recounting his experience with being interrogated, saying that the Watch appeared to think Khalen was at the center of things. He mentioned that he had presented his sketch of the bandit tattoo to the Watch Captain and that everything was going exactly as planned. Darrow objected to this statement, observing that they were in the clink. Dinendal dismissed this detail, stating that the city guard was now involved in rooting out the city’s evil elements based on their investigation. The dwarf merely rolled his eyes in response.

Aerikoth said that based on Dinendal’s talk with the Watch, it would be of no use to make up a story. He then joined the others in discussing their options. Darrow asserted his desire, if they were released, to head directly for his clan home and let Teziir cool off for a while, returning later to take on Nemar. After time passed and further talk, including some stories of past deeds of Helm’s Shadows, the three began to grow weary of their confinement and anxious to see Khalen again.

Khalen was eventually brought back to the room, with four of the Watchmen escorting her. After the door had shut, she began scolding Dinendal for telling them everything, including about the tattoo drawing. The elf grinned slyly at her in response, saying that he had told them only the parts he wished them to know. Khalen was not mollified, indicating that the Watch Captain knew more than _she _wished. She was also concerned that Nemar would skip town, now that the Watch was after him. Both Dinendal and Darrow thought that was unlikely, however, given the investment that Nemar must have in his criminal operations. Aerikoth, as was often his wont, merely listened silently to the others debate.

A guard came in with a tray of food and water and left it for them, saying that the magistrate was reading the Captain’s report on them. After the guard departed, Khalen, full of nervous energy, kept track of the guards through the keyhole and tried to think of actions they could take. Aerikoth indicated that he could teleport them all out, but that the others had decided to wait before doing so, in part because that would leave behind Rahnee. In response to a question from Khalen, the mage also indicated that he could turn her into a mouse, if she truly desired it; however, she decided against it, because of the risks. She also was dissuaded from her plan of slipping out of the room, invisible, to check on the guards in the corridor, because of the commotion it would likely cause if they noticed her missing.


----------



## Carlo-One

Finally several guards arrived and escorted the four adventurers into Council Hall, where they were seated facing a row of ornate chairs. Three were occupied: one by the magistrate and two by Council members Dean Shulayer and Queron Ulanthar, who had chosen to attend the ad hoc court. The magistrate then read the report on their case, reviewing the facts known and allegation made that the adventurers had participated in the murder of six citizens of Teziir. The magistrate declared that, based on information available to the Watch, the killings appeared to have been in self-defense; however, they had not been reported to the authorities. He then gave leave to the group to speak, if they wished.

After some looking around, Darrow spoke first, saying that the killings had indeed been in self-defense, the bandits having jumped them while they were on the way back to their inn. He also mentioned that his only previous experience with a city watch had been in Westgate, where it was better that the watch not know about things. Dinendal then spoke, adding that he had been grievously injured and saved by Darrow during the battle, not having been in any condition mentally or physically to report to the Watch afterwards; he was concerned primarily with ensuring that their other companion, Lady Rahnee, was safe. Aerikoth briefly added his words, acknowledging the accuracy of the magistrate’s statement. Khalen did not speak but was obviously angry, balling her hands into fists below the table in front of them.

The adventurers having had their chance to speak, the magistrate ruled in their favor on the murder accusation, but fined each of them fifty gold pieces for failing to report the incident to the proper authorities. He then departed the room, ignoring Khalen’s protests. The two Council members then came over to talk to the group. Shulayer commented that they had an interesting story and that the magistrate was known for being tough but fair. He then offered to make them a loan, if needed, but was informed that the group had enough gold on hand. Taking his leave, he said that he would keep an eye out for anything interesting related to their case and contact them later.

Queron Ulanthar, who had until then remained silent, in a soft voice let them know that they were invited to dine at his house that evening. He also informed them that Rahnee was safe and gainfully employed for the day. He then took his leave, smiling, while advising them to pay the Watch and be on their way. The four then counted out their money - Khalen doing so under protest - which was collected by one of the guards, who then guided them out of Council Hall.

Outside the building, the four took some time to take stock of their situation. Aerikoth said that he was not interested in visiting the Temple of Azuth with the others, which is what they had decided on, and would therefore meet them that evening at Queron Ulanthar’s for dinner. The wizard then departed to take care of his own business, as the others headed for the temple. (_Aerikoth's aversion to clergy of all stripes, even those of the Lord of Spells, must have some hidden past motivation. It is also notable that he manages to have personal business seemingly everywhere the company travels. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Later that evening, Aerikoth, Rahnee, Dinendal and Darrow reassembled at Queron’s house, politely waited upon by his servant Bustable. Although Dinendal and Darrow had accompanied Khalen to the temple of Azuth, she had requested that they allow her to meet privately with the priest. Rahnee for her part explained that she had been released earlier by the City Watch and had spent the afternoon quietly drinking in the city. The others in turn caught her up on the results of their hearing earlier in the day. Aerikoth then asked Rahnee why she had spent the afternoon drinking. She thanked the wizard for his concern and replied that she had used it as a cover to gather information while not appearing nosy, and would explain more shortly.

A few minutes later, Queron arrived and greeted his guests. Darrow and Dinendal informed him that the other “young lady” accompanying them had a private engagement and likely would not be joining them for dinner. Queron politely indicated his disappointment, then motioned them to be seated at the dinner table, asking Bustable to bring a special ale for Darrow and Saerloonian Glowfire from his private collection for the rest. Dinendal, clearly enjoying himself, expressed his pleasure at the elegant yet humble setting and for the wine. Darrow chose the Tanagyr Stout on offer, while the others began quaffing the excellent wine. Bustable served the food, which consisted of roast duck, fennel with sage, and a vanilla cream pudding, then departed the room and shut the door at Queron’s order. (_These passages are some of the most difficult to read, as I sit here with my brown bread and jug of water. --R_)

After several toasts were made, Queron opened the conversation by inquiring about Khalen’s background. After Rahnee asked that anything they say be kept in confidence, Dinendal explained about Khalen’s heritage and the illusion she lived under, as well as her desire for revenge against the bandits who killed her male companion. (_It is evident that Queron has earned the party's trust by this point, but I suspect Khalen would have been more circumspect with her own story of tieflinghood and traumatic loss. --C_)

Queron then asked if they knew anything about what was happening currently with Clan Ironhelm. Darrow said that all he knew was the rumor that the gates had been shut. He also referred to tales of a secret laboratory of Ashnakzeroth’s located under the clan delvings and mentioned his own quest to recover the enchanted axe named Haelgrim, historically important to the clan. Queron confirmed that the clan had not been opening its gates to visitors lately, which had frustrated his efforts to build contacts there. He offered to Darrow to assist Clan Ironhelm in any way he could, saying that change was coming to the Dragon Coast and that outside contacts would allow the clan to continue to prosper. Darrow appreciated Queron’s words and, grinning, said that Rahnee might actually have the most pull with his kin, having saved them from a lich. Rahnee offered to bring along any message that Queron might wish to send when they attended the coronation of the clan’s new king.

Rahnee then provided the others with the results of her earlier activities that day, namely acquiring a collection of rumors around the city. It appeared that there was little doubt that the muggers the others had defeated on the wharf were indeed Astorians. From that point, the rumors divided into three popular theories. First of all, that the companions were a Harper group, sent to disrupt the Astorians' growing hold on this city. The second theory was that Clan Ironhelm was planning to muscle in on the business of Teziir, as proved by the presence of a dwarven warrior who made pointed threats against various of the Point townsfolk. This led Darrow to nearly drop his pudding and jokingly make denials. The third rumor was that the Night Masks had sent them to see how the Astorians would react and to weaken the Astorians before a full Night Mask takeover.

Queron then thanked Rahnee for providing such an interesting assortment of tales and for her efforts in collecting them, saying that he had a few personal observations to add. According to Queron, the Astorians had indeed been growing bolder and seeking to expand their activities, including an unsuccessful attempt to extort him. For this reason, he had sent his daughter Janatha out of the city, to stay with trusted friends in a remote area. He also expressed his concern over the Astorians’ reported link with the Night Masks. Rahnee, having imbibed a fair amount of wine by that point, then speculated that they might be seeking to spread to another city, now that the “Fire Masks” were moving into Westgate. Dinendal also noted the excellence of the wine and Darrow gently corrected Rahnee, referring to the presence of the “Fire Knives” in Westgate.

After dinner was finished, the group adjourned to the foyer to enjoy yet more fine wine and ale. The adventurers discussed their plans to journey to Clan Ironhelm and expressed their hopes that Khalen could finish her business in Teziir and also be accepted by the dwarves. Their drinks finished, the adventurers took their leave of Queron and expressed their appreciation for his hospitality. Once outside, they decided to head for the Two Swords inn, Rahnee ruefully blaming her confusion regarding the Fire Knives on consuming too much bad ale that afternoon while gathering information. (_Considering that the young woman had spent all afternoon drinking in taverns and then took advantage of Queron's cellar at dinner, it is a tribute to her constitution that she is still upright. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee and Aerikoth made their way to the Two Swords and sat down with glasses of wine in hand. Innkeeper Gregs was a bit surprised to see them and obviously uncomfortable after that morning’s events, as he did his best to ignore the two. Darrow then arrived, explaining that he and Dinendal had noticed the Silver Falcon Inn on the way over; the elf had remained there to check out what the dwarf called the “fruity” tavern.

Khalen walked in shortly afterwards and joined them at their table, everyone studiously ignored by Gregs. Khalen in a low voice confirmed that Rahnee knew the tiefling’s secret, which Khalen was also told had been shared with Council Member Queron. Khalen was dismissive of him, noting that he had not done anything to help them with their 50 gold fine. (_Was he supposed to? I must have missed that part. I do wonder about this tiefling's past - she seems to expect others to satisfy her every wish, which is characteristic more of a spoiled merchant's daughter than a disadvantaged, oppressed girl. --R_)

Rahnee mentioned to Khalen that Melissa, the lich Ashnakzeroth’s former assistant, had escaped the care of the Helmites that morning. Aerikoth had obtained this information from their leader Thyxlys Jon earlier that day, while Khalen was meeting with the diviner Isyio. (_This is a very important development, about which the chronicles lack detail. The company also does not seem to pay much attention to it, perhaps because the newcomers did not participate in the struggle against Ashnakzeroth and do not have an understanding of what is at stake with the abomination. --R_) Khalen then shared with the others the results of her meeting with the diviner. He had informed her that he would require a personal possession in order to find Khalen’s target. He also observed that the bandit had probably already gone into hiding, given recent events, and advised Khalen to move on. Khalen scornfully commented that it was easier for a man alone in a magical room to preach that, than for her to do it. (_I have more sympathy than my predecessor "R" for this young woman, who has been dealt a hard hand by circumstances in losing her closest companion to violence. We are taught to let go of anger, which in truth takes much effort; she did not have the benefit of the Order's training or the luxury of meditative isolation. --C_)

While waiting for Dinendal, the others filled Khalen in on their plans to travel to Clan Ironhelm. There they would search for a possible lich’s laboratory and the clan’s lost treasure, the magical axe Haelgrim, in the deeper delves. Once the elf arrived and pulled up a chair, he and Darrow had a mock-serious exchange involving elven perfumes and braided dwarf hair.

Moving on to weightier topics, Rahnee summarized her and Aerikoth’s previous encounter with the lich Ashnakzeroth for Khalen’s benefit. Under some pressure from Rahnee to abandon her dangerous bandit hunt in Teziir, Khalen declared she would be willing to accompany the others on their journey. Jokull’s absence was lamented by Rahnee and Dinendal, as Aerikoth raised the idea of leaving a note behind for their missing companion. Having reached the end of an eventful day, Rahnee said she would retire to her room, leading the others to finish their drinks and similarly retire for the evening.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Return to Ironhelm*

The next morning on Alturiak 14, the adventurers came downstairs for breakfast at the Two Swords, which was served by a now eager-to-please innkeeper Gregs. Khalen, however, was not there. Rahnee told the others that she had missed the quiet departure from their shared room in the night. The tiefling left behind a goodbye note sweetly apologizing, as Rahnee put it, for letting them down. Rahnee said that it appeared Khalen was not ready to give up on her personal business yet, while Darrow observed that like a bad copper, she was likely to turn up again. (_The dwarf is correct in his statement - although as we shall see, the manner of her reappearance is not likely what he expected. --R_) Dinendal observed that she could find them easily in the future if she wanted to. (_Again I am driven to wonder: is character destiny? Khalen's desire to obtain revenge was not so easily overcome by her new-found friends, it seems. I like to think that she genuinely had intended to accompany the others to Ironhelm, while sitting with them in comradeship and talking of future plans, then later was unable to bring herself to even postpone her obsession. I wonder what "R" refers to above in terms of her reappearance, although my suspicion is that it will not involve happy news. --C_)

As the group broke their fast, Darrow consuming yet another mug of ale in the process, they bantered over Darrow’s eating habits and, more seriously, over their planned journey to the Giant’s Run mountains. Aerikoth quietly watched the others while consuming his meal, as was his wont. After finishing breakfast, they gathered their equipment and Rahnee paid off their tab, generously tipping Gregs in the process. The innkeeper, although delighted with the extra gold, was sad to hear that Khalen was not likely to return; he mentioned that earlier he had seen her leaving the inn.

The companions departed the inn and headed first to Queron’s, in order to drop off a message for Jokull, should the warrior eventually arrive in Teziir and be looking for them. Queron’s servant Bustable took the letter for Jokull and informed Rahnee that, although Queron had not left a formal missive for them to take to Clan Ironhelm, he requested they mention Queron’s name favorably during their dealings with the dwarves. Rahnee readily agreed to do so.

Before setting out of the city, Rahnee turned over the reins of party leadership to Darrow, saying that they should not push their luck too far while traveling. After a moment’s disorientation in the city streets, the dwarf was able to locate, with Aerikoth’s assistance, the way to Traders Road, setting out in earnest on their journey. Following six hours of westward travel, the Shining Plains crossroads was reached and the group halted for a rest.

While examining her equipment, Rahnee suddenly uttered an oath and began complaining about being such an idiot for loaning Khalen her _magical _bow before the tiefling left. (_I have observed this to be a consistent complaint among adventurers. Freely "loaning" valuable equipment to mercenaries and other unreliable types you do not know particularly well inevitably has its consequences. --R_) As they headed south down the Shining Plains trail, Rahnee could still be heard muttering from time to time. After another two hours of hiking, the adventurers had a short encounter with dire wolves. It was quickly resolved, largely thanks to Aerikoth’s own summoned dire wolf and battle spells, which drew praise from Dinendal. Rahnee commented that Aerikoth’s “friend” should be fed well that night for his efforts.


----------



## Carlo-One

Following a journey of another couple of hours, night had fallen and the adventurers debated whether or not to press on for the town of Mountaingate, located in the foothills of the Giant’s Run mountains. As the others declared they had had their fill of walking, Aerikoth announced that he would prepare a place of rest. A pair of brown bears nearby were noticed by Darrow, who yelled at them to go away. The animals, evidently uninterested in the taste of dwarf, slowly ambled off in response.

Aerikoth found a space facing an open field and began chanting the words of a spell. He continued gesturing for perhaps ten minutes while the others discussed making preparations for the following day. As the wizard finished the spell, a large sturdy-looking hut suddenly appeared in front of him, to the amazement of the others. After the initial shock wore off, they followed Aerikoth inside and the wizard locked the door with a wave of his hand. The hut was well-furnished and the companions soon found comfortable spots from which to sit, share drinks, and talk about their situation and plans. (_An impressive example of eminently practical magic, which I wish I could have taken advantage of during my own recent sojourn outside the monastery. --C_)

Dinendal was particularly interested in the magic of the hut and directed seemingly endless queries Aerikoth’s way, until eventually the elf fell asleep. The following morning, Alturiak 15, they quickly made ready and struck camp, leaving the conjured hut behind to eventually magically disappear on its own. After several hours’ travel, they reached the entrance to Mountaingate, which was clearly marked by braziers of fire placed to ward off the snow and chill winds.

The town looked much the same as it had during the previous month of Hammer, the last time Rahnee and Aerikoth had passed by it after departing Ironhelm Citadel, following the battle with Ashnakzeroth. Darrow sniffed the cold, clean mountain air and expressed his satisfaction. After a short discussion, the party decided to continue on the path to Ironhelm, not needing to rest or stop for any supplies.

After climbing a short distance into the hills, they spotted two winter wolves, who then attacked the group. Despite their cold breath, the wolves were no match for the adventurers and Aerikoth’s summoned dire bear. The bear tore the beasts to pieces, leaving nothing usable of their pelts and disappointing both Rahnee and Dinendal in that regard.

A little while later, the group descended the path into the relative warmth of the valley of Clan Ironhelm. Upon reaching the outer gates, the guards hailed and challenged them and were replied to in dwarven by Darrow, who was formally recognized by them. The guards told him that things had changed since he had departed several tendays previously and that they could let the group pass as far as the visitors’ area. However, the adventurers would then have to parley with the inner gate guards for entrance into the underground clan halls.

Once the inner gates were reached, the group was challenged again by dwarven defenders. After Darrow and Rahnee finished making their plea for entry to the two guards, who discussed the matter between themselves in low voices, the dwarves agreed to take a message to the clan leadership. High Priest Iskar, in the name of the Prince, had ordered the gates shut to all, so not even Darrow could pass without permission. However, the guards assured him that his family was well and that they would be notified of his presence.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the adventurers headed toward the guest cave to await further developments, Darrow hung back and spoke privately with one of the guards. A short time afterwards, he joined his companions in the cave and informed them that the Prince was seriously ill and Iskar had shut the gates in order to avoid having the news spread. Dinendal opined that the dwarves’ high priest, like High Cleric Carlin, might have been driven insane by seeing Ashnakzeroth’s artifact. Rahnee in response said that she did not recall Iskar being unreasonable and Darrow pointed out that a sick prince with no heir was indeed a risky situation for the clan.

After the group decided to not decamp back to Mountaingate, at least for the moment, they talked with Darrow some more about conditions inside the clan. At Rahnee’s suggestion, in order to pass the time, Dinendal provided the rest with a tale involving the discovery of information on the elven Crown Wars in a forbidden area of the Evermeet library, for which he was banished from the library grounds.

Shortly after Dinendal finished his story, Clan Greeter Rumnaher and an escort entered the cave to welcome the group. After greeting Darrow, Rahnee, and Aerikoth, Rumnaher was also introduced to Dinendal. Rahnee told him of the fate of their two former companions, Brok-Tul and Veran, leading Rumnaher to offer his condolences. The Clan Greeter then expressed his regrets that they could not be welcomed sooner into the clan halls; however, a dwarfmoot needed to decide on the matter, as no one currently was being allowed in or out. He said that he expected it to render a decision by nightfall, which Darrow remarked was moving fast, then politely took his leave. Rahnee joked that at least they had not been told to get out of town. Aerikoth observed that no one was being allowed out of the clan halls either, which he found interesting. After a little more discussion, the party decided the only thing they could do was wait.

Following several hours with no further word, Darrow became impatient and left the cave to talk to the guards once again. Rahnee and Dinendal warmed themselves by the cave pool, which appeared to be fed by underground hot springs. They spent the time discussing Jokull’s absence and Dinendal’s admiration for the absent Cormyrian warrior, tempered by Aerikoth’s observations that Jokull had not, in fact, participated in several crucial battles previously faced by the adventurers. After a while, Darrow returned with nothing new to report.

After the group had some further discussion on possibilities for entering the dwarves’ citadel, Rumnaher entered the cave again, informing them that he brought news from the dwarfmoot. It had been agreed to let them into the dwarven halls; however, their departure would require another decision by the clan. The clan greeter apologized for the decision not seeming completely hospitable, then took his leave, asking the group to present themselves in fifteen minutes at the inner gates, from where they would be taken for an audience with the Prince.

Dinendal wryly expressed his misgivings with situation, while Darrow asked the others how much they wished to tell the Prince. Rahnee said that it would depend on what they found inside, suggesting it would be best to say that they came to offer their respects to the Prince. Darrow agreed that they should play it by ear.


----------



## Carlo-One

Emerging from the cave, the adventurers made their way to the inner gates and were allowed to pass by the guards. After descending into a tunnel, they were formally welcomed in the entrance chamber by Rumnaher. The Clan Greeter stated that, since this was Dinendal’s first visit to the Ironhelm citadel, the others were expected to vouch for the elf’s behavior. Darrow jokingly warned Dinendal not to steal any cutlery as Rumnaher started to lead them toward the Prince’s audience chamber. As they made their way through the clan halls, the elf looked upon the place with wonderment. (_Relatively few outsiders have walked the interior halls of dwarven citadels, and the Ironhelm clan in particular seemingly had almost no dealings with the outside world. The elf, being widely traveled, must have recognized the special nature of his visit._ --C)

In the audience chamber Prince Dalgan welcomed the group to the halls of Clan Ironhelm, once they had been formally introduced by Rumnaher. One of the nobles, Toran Goldfinder, stated that he had attend to some business and he was excused by a visibly pale and weak Dalgan. (_In light of later events, Toran's action here I must interpret as either a deliberate slight against the surfacers, or perhaps a desire to avoid their attention. --R_) As Dalgan expressed his welcoming sentiments towards Dinendal, one of the other nobles protested having a deceitful elf in their hallowed halls. The Prince remonstrated the noble, stating that the dwarfmoot had spoken, and the other dwarf grouchily took his leave. Addressing a dismayed-looking Dinendal, Dalgan apologized for his clansman, saying that some of the clan had long memories for past wrongs. The prince wryly observed that perhaps elves had some prejudices regarding dwarves, as well. Dinendal graciously indicated his understanding of the situation.

Rahnee expressed her sadness at the postponement of the Prince’s assumption ceremony, as Aerikoth silently studied the dwarven leader. Dalgan haltingly explained that the gods did not yet deem it auspicious for him to be officially crowned as king. Rahnee then formally greeted High Priest Iskar, who welcomed her but also signaled his curiosity as to why she had returned now, and in the company of a clan member. Rahnee said that they were fulfilling their promise to return for Dalgan’s planned ceremony and explained that Darrow of late had become one of their stalwart companions, of whom the clan should be proud.

Dalgan then asked Rahnee to speak of his deeds, which she deferred to Darrow to present. Somewhat embarrassed, the dwarven warrior listed his adventures, with some prompting from Dinendal, which included defeating a representative of the Red Wizards in open battle, avenging the fallen of the company against a tyrant, battling innumerable beasts of the wild, and besting a bandit gang that tried to waylay them in a human city. As an afterthought, Darrow mentioned that they had also managed to get thrown in jail, prompting a grimace from Darrow’s father Boirin, who was there along with other members of the Prince’s guard.

Dalgan told Darrow that (almost) all of his deeds had reflected well on the clan, while Rahnee further praised Darrow’s contributions. Aerikoth then chose to speak, stating that Darrow had been instrumental to the company’s success since he joined and that some among them might not still be among the living were it not for his skill, loyalty and courage. Dinendal acknowledged that he had nearly perished during the bandit attack and that Darrow’s skill in battle and the healing arts had saved him. Although pale and wan, Dalgan spoke with determination, saying that these were noble words on Darrow’s behalf. The Prince said that, although the adventurers might be disappointed if they had come solely for his coronation, he nevertheless offered them the hospitality of the clan and they could stay as long as they liked.

Rahnee in return asked if there was anything they could do for the clan, welcoming the opportunity to serve again as they had in the past. The Prince accepted the offer and Iskar indicated that they could speak later regarding current issues, as the Prince was tired and needed to rest. The Prince agreed and weakly waved a hand to dismiss them from the audience, asking Boirin to escort them to their quarters.


----------



## Carlo-One

During the walk through the corridors, Darrow and his father spoke briefly about family matters before Boirin excused himself to return to his duties. After taking a moment to relax in their quarters, the company took Darrow up on his suggestion to head for the clan dining area to get some ale before dinner. Darrow’s mother Nurina was working there and, after pulling his ears from side to side in order to look him over for any new marks, she cheerily welcomed both him and his companions. She returned shortly with several mugs of the clan’s ale, which were consumed with enthusiasm, especially by Rahnee. As Nurina bustled off to do more work, his companions asked Darrow questions about his brothers, the priest Andin and guard Nurbir, while Rahnee intently watched the faces of those around them to try and divine the dwarves‘ reaction to their presence.

After finishing dinner and escorting Rahnee back to her quarters, where she collapsed into bed, Darrow, Aerikoth and Dinendal were found by Andin, who greeted Darrow and told the adventurers that Iskar wished to see them. The three then accompanied Darrow’s brother to the temple of Moradin, where the high priest was awaiting them. Iskar dismissed Andin, who was surprised, but nevertheless complied, although with a dirty backward look at Darrow as he departed.

The high priest formally welcomed them, then had the others follow him into a private area. There, he first asked about the fate of Ashnakzeroth and whether his phylactery crystal had been completely destroyed. Aerikoth confirmed this, but also spoke of what happened to High Cleric Carlin and Melissa subsequently. Iskar welcomed the news about the crystal’s destruction and appreciated the wizard’s information.

Iskar then shared his tale, asking the others to not speak of it to anyone beyond the room except for Rahnee. The priest related how the previous king, Tagnar, had passed into Moradin’s realm a year previously. Tagnar had been considered both strong and wise, bringing great prosperity to the clan and leading them to victory against the hill giants. It would be customary to crown Dalgan as the clan’s new leader now that a year had passed, but the signs were not auspicious. The Prince was growing ever-weaker, something that had become increasingly visible over the past month. The three adventurers then discussed possible explanations with Iskar, including some form of curse by the lich Ashnakzeroth and the deliberate poisoning of Dalgan by a clan member.

Iskar said he was grateful for the adventurers’ offer of help and asked them to explore the Deep Delve, as Darrow had originally planned, to see if they could find any trace of the lich’s presence. Darrow’s desire to search for the legendary axe Haelgrim was also welcomed, since it would provide a plausible reason for the group entering the Deep Delve; Iskar said he would unseal its entrance the following morning. The priest provided the three with several magical scrolls and potions as a contribution to their effort. Iskar then excused himself, saying that he would go inform the clan smithy that they should receive a discount, if they wished to stock up on any equipment, also mentioning that Darrow’s father could likely be found there. The priest departed the temple, looking troubled.

After taking some time to examine the glowing statue in the temple, the three companions headed for the smithy, where they found the smith Lorn Ironbeard and several other dwarves, including Darrow’s father. Boirin drew his son aside for a private conversation as Dinendal dickered with the smith and his assistant over various high-quality pieces of equipment. After a time, Darrow returned and picked out a new shield, saying that his pa had lent him enough money for it. Meanwhile, Dinendal was lamenting that the “firewalker” armor being sold was far out of his price range.


----------



## Carlo-One

The next morning of Alturiak 16, the others awoke to find Rahnee sitting outside her room and counting the stones in the hallway floor. Darrow considerately asked her if she’d like an ale to start the morning off right, while Dinendal helpfully offered to provide a Calishite hangover remedy called “sheep’s breath.” (_It is amazing that with so many adventurers afflicted, no one has succeeded in a quest to obtain the one true hangover remedy. --R_) After a short time, Rahnee managed to stand and attempted to buckle her sword belt, which was only accomplished after she gave up and asked Darrow to do it for her. Once Aerikoth joined them, on the wizard’s suggestion they adjourned to Rahnee’s chambers for a private conversation, where Rahnee was informed of the previous day’s encounter with Iskar.

After breakfast, during which Darrow also asked for some lunches from his mother Nurina, the adventurers returned to their quarters and made ready for their expedition. As Iskar had asked, they first went to the temple in order to inform him they were ready and to obtain additional healing items. Darrow also rubbed the head of his acolyte brother Andin for good luck. Iskar told them that as soon as they left the temple, he would release the locking wards on the door to the deeper delves. The priest also advised them to seek out the shift leader in the mines for the latest news.

The four companions departed the temple and Darrow led them to the entrance to the clan mines. After a bit of searching in the mines, they found the dwarven shift leader yelling orders to several miners. 
He readily shared with Darrow that the eastern diggings were currently not being worked and that the lower mine level, where the entrance to the Deep Delve was located, had been abandoned for some time. The shift leader wished Darrow and the others luck, although he was fearful of what they might find below and rejected Dinendal’s idea of trying to help the adventurers if they had to run away from any monsters. (_This sort of behavior is why the stereotype of the 'fraidy elf' exists. --R_)

The group made their way carefully across the bridge to the eastern diggings, hearing some rumblings in the distance. Once on the other side, they encountered a number of stink beetles, which had apparently moved in once the dwarven miners had vacated the area. The vermin were easily, if stinkily, defeated and the adventurers moved on to the next level down in the mines, also defeating an ooze they found by the stairs down. The lower mine level was dark and deserted. During their explorations, despite being careful, they were attacked by a number of crystal oozes that had congregated near a large underground pool. They also found a circular door in the eastern part of the mine level that was sealed tight.

Exploring further, they encountered an umber hulk in the northwestern part of the area, which was soon eliminated thanks to Aerikoth’s spells warding his companions against its confusion gaze. (_An excellent piece of tactics, which I shall make a note to remember. --C_) Just when they had relaxed, however, a second one appeared in a tunnel to their rear, surprising the wizard. His summoned dire bear was quick to react and protected its master, keeping the monster occupied and savaging it until the others came over to finish it off. Once the adventurers were sure that no other unwanted visitors were around, they finished exploring the tunnel complex and located a door which lead further downwards.

Darrow decided to absent himself for a short while, so the others took another look at the eastern door and then went back to the upper mine level to ask the shift leader about it. The dwarven miner informed them that it sounded like the old water tunnel, which had been sealed off to prevent an underground stream from flooding the mine.

Returning to the abandoned mine level, Rahnee, Aerikoth and Dinendal encountered some more crystal oozes by the pool. Rahnee this time used an empty potion bottle to collect some of the ooze material, to the consternation of Dinendal. Once the three made their way back to the door to the lower level, they found Darrow smacking his lips, the dwarf evidently having just finished a snack. After carefully opening the old stone door, which was unlocked, the adventurers descended to the Deep Delve.


----------



## Carlo-One

Two old stone huts were the first structures encountered, appearing to be of old dwarven construction and long abandoned. As they started to explore towards the south, several skeletal bats attacked them, but were easily defeated. None of the group had ever seen such creatures before and Dinendal expressed his amazement that they could fly without wing leather.

At Rahnee’s urging, Darrow took point as the group moved into the next tunnel, his dwarven vision underground being superior to hers. Hearing whistling and moaning noises ahead, they moved forward with care and were able to defeat an attack of a group of undead, wraiths according to Aerikoth. The wizard comment that undead were prevalent in the area, most likely servitors of the lich. Hearing similar sounds coming from another cavern, the adventurers were able to prepare for combat, as Aerikoth cast a fireball into the chamber and his companions then made short work of the wraiths within.

Penetrating further into the southern caverns, the group fought off another swarm of skeletal bats. After entering another chamber, Darrow sensed that something was off about the stonework and started carefully inspecting its northeast wall. To the surprise of all, a portion of the wall appeared to be illusory and the dwarf was able to walk through it into a secret passage. The others soon joined him and they carefully made their way down the passage into the next chamber.

This chamber was quite large and the adventurers had difficulty in the dark making out what was in it. Dinendal was struck by some old walls with a series of runic inscriptions on them. As the group moved around the chamber, a skeletal warrior animated and attacked, but was quickly reduced to bones again. Aerikoth observed that similar necromantic traps had been placed in Ashnakzeroth’s tower. After Dinendal returned to inspecting the runic walls, he finally was able to identify them as being Netherese. Aerikoth noted that they appeared similar to the ones found in the lich’s tower, where a blood sacrifice had been necessary to reach his citadel and defeat him.

As the group further explored the chamber, Dinendal found a large wooden door and Rahnee identified a throne on top of a small hill, which Darrow had somehow missed earlier. Dinendal then approached the throne to examine it. The curious elven bard was stunned when moments later a tall, ghostly figure appeared, which the others who had seen the lich recognized as appearing similar to Ashnakzeroth. The figure appeared confused as it spoke with Dinendal and Darrow, growing ever more transparent. It called for its gem, then suddenly realized that it was gone, crying out as it faded from sight that it was but an echo or sliver from the past. (_How strange and terrifying. Yet at the same time heartening, to see that even a creature such as Ashnakzeroth has limits to its works. Whatever piece of it had survived as a wraith from its past was finally overcome by the passage of time. The mere fact of its existence, however, raises questions about the methods the lich may have had to continue its existence, beyond its gem-like phylactery. --C_)

The group began excitedly talking about what had just transpired. Aerikoth stated that the creature must have had multiple ways of returning, but appeared to need its gem, the one that had been destroyed by High Cleric Carlin. The mage observed that the throne was identical to the one found in the Seven Hills and noted that this time no one had been nearby to assist the lich, unlike what had occurred before with the necromancer Zagath, who had attempted to return Ashnakzeroth to corporeality. Dinendal speculated that although the creature might be destroyed, other evils could be at work in the deeper delves, now that Ashnakzeroth’s hold over the area was no more.

The elf became fascinated with the chamber and began to carefully examine the entire length of the cavern walls, seeking further clues (or perhaps just giving in to his curiosity). Rahnee checked over the throne area for traps, but found nothing. A large pair of doors was discovered at the southern end of the chamber and Rahnee successfully picked the lock. Darrow mentioned that he had found an old key, but it did not fit that particular lock. Beyond the doors, however, the three encountered a rockfall that thwarted any further progress.


----------



## Carlo-One

While Rahnee and Darrow checked out the old mineshaft in the chamber, Aerikoth returned to examine the runes on the freestanding walls in the central part of the chamber. Since the runes were inscribed at the top of the walls and otherwise out of reach, the wizard beckoned to his summoned dire bear and climbed its furry back. Rahnee and Darrow came over, looking quizzical until Aerikoth explained that he needed to touch the runes for his spell of magical comprehension to work on them.

The wizard then commanded the bear to rise up on its hind legs. With his companions looking on, Aerikoth attempted to stand on the animal's shoulders, but could not find his balance. Clinging to the bear's neck instead, he carefully reached out his hand to trace the rune circle on the wall, then quickly commanded the beast to settle back to the ground before the wizard lost his grip. Once safely down, Aerikoth informed the others that the runes, which were repeated on other walls in the chamber, were in Netherese and read "Ashnakzeroth - Eternity in Death and Life". (_Such is the hope of those who pursue the path to abomination, but it is a false one and truly a doom instead. --C_)

Deciding to leave Dinendal to finish his exploration of the chamber, the three retraced their steps and scouted further in the delves. They encountered another group of bone bats after re-crossing the dark underground pool to the west of Ashnakzeroth's chamber and taking an alternate passage to the northeast. After defeating the undead flying things, they took stock of the new chamber they found themselves in. Three curious crystal rock formations were found, one of which had an empty, human-sized alcove within it. The other two contained vaguely manlike forms, blurry behind their blue crystal facades.

After contemplating them for a short while, Aerikoth wondered out loud if they were clones of Ashnakzeroth. The wizard explained that very skilled practitioners of the Art have the ability to duplicate their bodies, transferring their spiritual essence into another one when their current body is rendered useless. Although Aerikoth observed that with its soul gem destroyed, Ashnakzeroth could no longer possess the empty vessels, Rahnee and Darrow were determined to try and destroy the bodies. However, Darrow's attempts failed even to scratch the hard crystal covering them, so the three decided to move on.

Dinendal caught up with the rest of his companions as they were starting to work their way north from the first chamber they had entered in the Deep Delve. The four soon detected strange sounds from ahead of them and carefully made themselves ready. This proved valuable, as the chamber beyond contained groups of wraiths and spectres, who threw themselves upon the living. Due to the adventurers' skill and luck, none suffered any permanent damage from the cold touch of the undead, who were all defeated.

While exploring the chamber, several sets of bones were discovered near a crevasse with a large rock formation thrusting up from its depths. A tunnel ran north and was carpeted with other skeletal remains, terminating in a circular stone door. The door, on close inspection by Darrow, was judged to have been deliberately jammed from their side and could not be opened. The dwarf also noted that the bones showed signs of axe blows, given the nature of the damage inflicted on them.


----------



## Carlo-One

Another tunnel ran east from the chamber and the party chose to explore the series of caverns after it, but their path was eventually blocked by a rockfall in the southern exit of a large chamber to the south. While the others thoroughly explored this chamber, Darrow had a sudden inspiration and ran back to the cavern of the spectres. When the others eventually returned to it as well, they found him peering down into the crevasse excitedly. Apparently the dwarf had caught a glint of something below and was seeking the best way down to find it. A rope was tied around Darrow and he climbed carefully into the dark crevasse, straining to reach the object he had seen. He was able to grab something and with the assistance of the others climbed back out onto the chamber floor.

As Darrow finished removing the rope, a ghostly dwarven figure appeared in front of him, dressed in Ironhelm armor. The spectral dwarf stated that he was Relan Ironhelm, the warrior who had last wielded Haelgrim in the service of the clan - the very weapon that Darrow had recovered from the crevasse. Relan charged Darrow to return the axe to the clan and wield it well, then vanished, leaving Darrow both amazed and ecstatic at having recovered the ancient symbol of Clan Ironhelm. (_Though our Order opposes undeath in any form, it is understood that in some cases, a spirit may not pass on for Judgment because of unfinished work of great importance upon this plane of existence. Relan's fall in service of his clan and the loss of Haelgrim must have kept him bound to that location, waiting for...redemption? Perhaps that is not the best term, but I lack the words to describe such a deed and its aftermath. --C_)

After some discussion among the party, it was decided that Darrow should also bring back a set of the bones from near the crevasse, as it was thought they might help shed some light on what had happened during Relan's last battle. Judging that they had explored all of the deeper delves that they could reach, the adventurers decided to return to the Ironhelm citadel and report their findings. Aerikoth dismissed his summoned dire bear just prior to reaching the clan's mines.

At the entrance to the clan halls, the group found Boirin Ironhelm, Darrow's father, waiting. The older dwarf greeted Darrow happily, his emotions leaping even higher when Darrow brought out the axe Haelgrim. Boirin insisted that they all immediately accompany him to tell the Prince the news. Hurrying towards the audience chamber, he impatiently waited for the four to catch up, then announced to the Prince and others assembled that he brought great news for the clan.

Darrow strode forward and briefly related how they had found the axe, laying it at the Prince's feet. Koll Wallbasher, in response to a question from the Prince, picked it up and examined it with expert eyes, saying that there was no doubt it was Haelgrim and the find of the century for the clan. As Toran Goldfinder inquired whether the Deep Delve was fit for mining, one of the dwarven nobles excitedly rushed out of the chamber to inform the rest of the clan of Haelgrim's return. Darrow finished describing what they had found during their expedition, with some additional commentary from the irrepressible Dinendal, while Aerikoth and Rahnee calmly observed. Prince Dalgan, clearly animated although still appearing weak, expressed his congratulations and advised them to seek out High Priest Iskar in order to relate their tale to him.


----------



## Carlo-One

The four excused themselves from the audience chamber and made their way to the temple, occasionally hearing excited shouts and talk echoing in the halls as the news of Haelgrim's recovery spread like wildfire among the clan. Once in Iskar's presence, Darrow told the priest of the results of their expedition, spending more time to fully describe the various types of undead they had encountered and what they found in Ashnakzeroth's chambers. Iskar reverently listened to the tale of Haelgrim and the encounter with Relan's ghost; he also accepted the bones Darrow had brought back for further study. The priest observed that they were not dwarven and Darrow commented that he believed Haelgrim had likely been responsible for slaying whatever creatures whose remains they had found. Iskar said that he did not trust the accuracy of the legends surrounding Relan's last stand, as various different versions had him fighting Drow, undead, or even demons. (_It is refreshing to read of a skeptical priest who is genuinely concerned about his charges and getting at the truth of a matter, rather than just proclaiming whatever version of a story suits his interests the most. The mystery surrounding Relan's fate and his opponents may have contemporary relevance, as we shall see. --R_)

Iskar asked that they scribe a record of their findings, to aid any future explorations of the Deep Delve. As Dinendal was volunteering to do this, a drunken dwarf briefly wandered in, shouting happily about Haelgrim's return. Iskar dryly observed that word seemed to be spreading. Rahnee and Darrow expressed their disappointment to Iskar at not having found anything that was obviously related to the problems with the Prince's health. (_I am not sure what exactly they expected to find in that regard, and how they would - or could - connect it to the puzzle of Dalgan's poor health. --C_) Rahnee also asked about who would be next in line for the throne if Dalgan died. (_She has, admittedly in a rather undiplomatic manner, put her finger on a central issue facing the Ironhelm clan. So far it has not been acknowledged openly, but it seems that the problem of succession lies behind many events in these chronicles that occur in that dwarven realm. --R_)

The priest appeared uncomfortable with the question and avoided it, stating that he would re-institute the wards on the entrance to the Deep Delve and discuss with the Prince and his advisors if they should mount another expedition. As the group kept getting interrupted by boozy, celebrating dwarves, they decided that they had done their duty for the day and excused themselves from Iskar's presence. Aerikoth and Rahnee chose to head for their quarters and rest, Rahnee declaring that she was looking forward to a long bath. Dinendal, however, was dragged off to the ale hall by Darrow in order to celebrate their accomplishments.

Late on the morning of Alturiak 17, the companions roused themselves and after a time gathered in the guest chamber hallway. After greeting the others, Dinendal firmly declared that he must finish his chronicle of their adventures prior to leaving, returning to his room and shutting the door in order to concentrate. Darrow informed the others that he had received a message summoning them to the Prince's audience chamber in a few minutes and the three shortly afterwards made their way there.

Passing a line of congratulatory nobles, Darrow, Rahnee and Aerikoth approached the throne. Aerikoth hung back momentarily and whispered something before joining the other two in front of the Prince. After formal greetings were exchanged, Toran Goldfinder excused himself, saying that unfortunately business called him away, but would welcome the chance to speak later with Darrow. Clan war leader Koll Wallbasher whispered something in Prince Dalgan's ear; the Prince, in a weak but audible voice, declared that he was capable of continuing, although he thanked Koll for his concern. He said that they had weighty matters to discuss, also recommending that the group seek out High Priest Iskar in his chambers later.

Dalgan stated that the clan council had debated the significance of the adventurers' accomplishments. Although much remained to be discussed regarding the Deep Delve, they had reached some decisions. Firstly, that he who had found Haelgrim would be allowed to bear it in the name of the clan. As Boirin looked on, beaming with pride, the Prince explained that Darrow would be granted three months in which to bear the weapon into the outside world, in search of worthy adventures. At the end of this time, he must return and report what he had accomplished. Darrow willingly agreed to this.

The Prince said that naturally Darrow and his companions would be free to depart the citadel whenever they wished. Also, the clan had decided to reopen itself to outside trade, which Rahnee declared was excellent news. Darrow recommended that the clan contact Queron Ulanthar in Teziir; Dalgan in response noted that Toran Goldfinder, as head of the merchants, would be looking into such matters. The decisions of the council having been proclaimed, Koll Wallbasher then brought out Haelgrim and presented it to Darrow, charging him to accept it in the name of the clan's honor and do mighty deeds with it. Darrow accepted with reverence, taking the axe in a firm grip and shouting the Ironhelm war-cry as he raised it above his head.


----------



## Carlo-One

Following an invitation by the Prince to speak, Rahnee eloquently described the need for doughty warriors in their recently-won wilderness land of “Veranbrok”, purchased with the blood of two companions and torn from the hand of a bad ruler. Dalgan asked where the land might be found and stated that he would not object if any of his young warriors volunteered to travel there to help, although he could not promise other assistance given the challenges that faced Clan Ironhelm. He asked Koll to make a note of the location of the nearest village, Glees, and directions for any who would venture there. The Prince, clearly pleased with things, said that Koll had reminded him of the need for rest and ended the audience.

Darrow, Rahnee and Aerikoth then made their way to the temple. Iskar greeted them and ushered them into a private chamber, in order to avoid more interruptions by well-wishing clan members. In response to a question from Rahnee about the Prince's health, Iskar explained that he had been up all night in council deliberations, so the priest had asked Koll to ensure that he get some rest as soon as possible. Iskar confessed that he was no closer to divining the nature of the Prince's problem, although he intended to turn his full energies towards it once again.

Rahnee mentioned her surprise at the quick decisions to give Haelgrim to Darrow and to immediately reopen trade with the outside world. Although Iskar was initially reluctant to comment, he was put on the spot by an observant Aerikoth, who noted the priest's pensiveness. Iskar explained that clan politics still posed a danger, with the fragile state of the Prince. Although Iskar believed that Darrow truly merited the chance to bear Haelgrim, he also viewed it as a convenient way to ensure that its possessor would be away from clan halls and not made a part of any plot against the Prince. Iskar also pointedly observed that if the Prince died, Darrow might be considered as a possible successor. The prospect caused Darrow to sputter briefly before declaring that he might lead a charge into a wall of giants, but doubted that he had the mettle to lead the clan.

Iskar cautioned that others might seek to manipulate Darrow, specifically mentioning Toran Goldfinder, although the priest had no proof of wrongdoing. He advised the adventurers to leave soon, to avoid any problems. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Iskar said he believed that there was nothing more that the adventurers could do, so Iskar would not attempt to contact them; however, if they discovered something in their travels, they could always return to the citadel.

The three then took their leave of the priest and went back to the guest quarters, in order to see how Dinendal was faring with the chronicle of their Deep Delve expedition. Darrow pounded on the elf's door and Dinendal emerged, ink-stained, protesting that he had just finished his draft and was in the process of revising its wordage. Rahnee shared the latest news with him about Darrow's possession of Haelgrim and their imminent departure.

After making a few last-minute edits, Dinendal went off to deliver his chronicle to the clan's keeping, while Darrow was occupied saying goodbye to his clanmates. Once the four adventurers had reassembled, Aerikoth informed them that, despite having stuffed Rahnee's magic bag to the brim, their equipment was too heavy for him to teleport them all out. After some debate, they decided not to leave behind any of their inventory, opting to depart on foot instead.

At the gates to the outside world, Clan Greeter Rumnaher provided an emotional farewell, telling Darrow and his companions that they had truly honored the clan with their actions. With a final exchange of the war-cry "For Ironhelm!" Rumnaher watched Darrow and the others ascend the tunnel to the surface. There, the dwarven defenders on duty saluted the party as they passed through the two massive gateworks and departed the valley into the cold of the Giant's Reach mountains.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Chapter VI: Against the Astorians*
_A Father’s Desperation_

Moving along the trail, the group debated whether to press on toward Teziir for the remainder of the day, which would mean making a cold camp at night, or halt in Mountaingate. Aerikoth dryly observed that he would prefer to simply teleport ahead, but in any case he had no intention of spending the night in the cold. Dinendal also felt such an option would be barbaric, so the group decided to stop at the Mountaingate village inn, which was a short distance away.

Answering Rahnee's hail, the village militia opened the wooden gate to the adventurers, allowing them to come in from the snowy path outside. The group immediately made for the inn and was welcomed cheerily by the gnomish proprietor, Allie, who remembered Rahnee and her tea preference. Allie bustled over to the fire and put the tea on, apologizing to Rahnee for the lack of honey, as it had been a tough winter. The innkeeper also commented, in a low voice, about the other guests in the common room - a group of three mercenaries - who had lately been unsuccessful in their attempts to trade with Clan Ironhelm.

While Allie was discussing sleeping arrangements with the others, Darrow planted himself in the common room and engaged the mercenaries in conversation. Shortly afterwards, his three companions in the adjoining room heard a clash of weapons. Dinendal immediately rushed out, with Rahnee and Aerikoth trailing him. The elven bard moved quickly to aid Darrow, who was encircled and being attacked by the mercenaries, with Rahnee following close behind. The three managed to rapidly dispatch their opponents while Aerikoth observed the mayhem. Upon seeing the blood and bodies sprawled on her inn floor, Allie screamed and went into shock. Dinendal upbraided Darrow, who had a big smile on his face, for announcing to the mercenaries that the adventurers had been paid while the mercenaries had not. (_Sigh. --R_)

Allie, near-hysterical, focused on finishing preparing the tea and serving her remaining guests. In a well-meaning gesture, Rahnee provided her with some extra coin to purchase supplies to clean the blood from the floor, while Dinendal offered a flowery apology. At Rahnee's suggestion, the innkeeper then left to report the incident to the village militia, carefully stepping over one of the bodies that had been left by the door. The group then fell to discussing what had happened, with Darrow loudly protesting his innocence and the need to defend himself. Aerikoth with his usual perspicacity pointed out the body of the mercenary who had tried to flee, but had been cut down by Darrow's axe.

A short while later, Allie arrived with some militiamen in tow. After taking in the scene, including the well-armed adventurers and Aerikoth's glowing wizard staff, the militia leader said a few monosyllabic words and then departed, satisfied with the party's promise that they would take care of the bodies. Dinendal and Darrow ended up doing the lion's share of the burial work while Rahnee checked the local provisioner for supplies and Aerikoth stood outside the inn, largely ignoring the others as he familiarized himself with the location for wizardly purposes.

After Aerikoth completed his period of study on the afternoon of Alturiak 17, he teleported out, with the intention of returning in the morning. After the others finished cleaning the inn as best they could, Allie insisted that the three of them take the two upstairs rooms for the night. She fed them a hot dinner, a fixed smile on her face the whole time, while whistling the same tune over and over again and insisting that she would be quite happy sleeping down by the oven, to keep her warm.


----------



## Carlo-One

The following morning, Allie served breakfast and the three adventurers at the inn again went over the events of the previous day. Rahnee expressed her hope that they could do some good in “Veranbrok”, the former Hallton barony. Aerikoth returned and informed the others that he had spoken with Jandrico Swift at the Gatereach in Westgate. Jandrico had told the wizard that Council Member Queron Ulanthar in Teziir was anxious to speak with the adventurers about a personal matter. Since they had intended to stop at Queron's in any case while on their way to Veranbrok, in order to inform the Council Member that trade was now open with Ironhelm, this naturally fit in with their plans.

Rahnee mentioned to Aerikoth that she and the others had been debating a change in the name of the group - currently known as "Helm's Shadows" - given the passing of Brok-Tul and Veran. Aerikoth expressed his indifference at names, while the others came to a consensus to leave the name as it stood, which as Darrow pointed out also honored the fallen. After finishing the meal, the adventurers took their leave; Dinendal attempted to apologize to a glassy-eyed Allie on the way out.

After traveling north for around eight hours, they reached the crossroads area with Traders Road and decided to rest for the remainder of the day. Aerikoth spent time conjuring up a magic shelter, none too soon as a cold rain began to fall as he finished the words of the spell. The next morning on Alturiak 19, Rahnee rose early and went outside, saying she wished to scout the area, but the others suspected that she also felt the need for some time to herself. Upon her return, Aerikoth let down the door’s wards and Rahnee opened it, stamping her feet to remove a bit of snow from her boots. She informed the others that she had seen no obvious threats, but had observed the apparent disuse of the trail south and warned that animals in the area might be restless.

The group took more time than usual in making their way east along Traders Road to Teziir, but nonetheless managed to arrive at the city before nightfall. Once inside, they took their bearings and headed for Queron Ulanthar's home. Rahnee identified herself at the door and Queron’s redoubtable servant Bustable let them in. After being served wine, the group was joined by Queron, who wore a troubled expression on his face but at the same time was evidently pleased to see them. The adventurers followed him into an adjoining room, where Queron had several of his treasures displayed.

Fighting back tears, the Council Member brokenly informed them that his daughter Janatha had been taken. He expressed his appreciation at the concern shown by the group, as well as being impressed at Aerikoth's ability to teleport, once it was explained that the wizard had heard of Queron's need to see them from Jandrico in Westgate. Calling them friends, Queron asked for  assistance from the company, sharing with them some of Janatha's background and what he knew about what had occurred.

He began by explaining Janatha's previous work at the Gatereach Inn in Westgate, where some of the adventurers had previously met her. Queron said that Jandrico, the inn's proprietor, was his greatest friend and a former business partner. After Jandrico retired from their partnership, he set up the Gatereach for his own business. Queron had not been as keen on moving to Westgate and preferred to pursue other opportunities in Teziir.

Queron said that when Janatha came of age, he did not wish her to be a useless merchant's daughter, spoiled and helpless or lacking empathy for others. He also recognized that his own wealth would increasingly put her at risk to any enemies of his in Teziir. He therefore sent her to Westgate to work at the Gatereach, where Jandrico could teach her about life and also keep her out of harm's way, which he did for two summers. Once Janatha returned to Teziir, although Queron delighted in her presence again, he knew that keeping her in the city would not be wise. After a time, he sent her to a private lodge in the countryside with no one around but his own servants. (_Queron it seems possesses both noble and practical intent, as well as a sense of caution, an unusual combination in a merchant who has long-established wealth. Unfortunately it did not save him from the predations of his enemies, in this case. --R_)

Queron mentioned that things had become difficult lately in Teziir with the Astorians thieves guild, which had become more aggressive. He believed that it now sought to challenge the Council, while before it had been little more than what he termed a collection of petty thieves. There were also rumors of its connections to the Night Masks. In response to a question from Rahnee, Queron detailed what he knew of Janatha's disappearance. He had sent a retainer down with fresh supplies for the lodge, who upon arrival found two of the servants dead and Janatha gone. Queron expressed his hope that she still lived, as if she had been killed, he would see no reason for her disappearance. Darrow astutely asked how many servants there had been at the lodge. Queron informed him that there had been three; of the third, there had been no word.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some speculation about what the kidnappers' demands might be, Aerikoth queried how far away the lodge was from the city and was told by Queron that it was a half-day's ride, far enough to be secure from casual travelers but close enough to visit in a day. In response to a follow-up question from the wizard, Queron indicated that he had received word of Janatha's disappearance four days prior, on Alturiak 15. Rahnee asked about the missing third servant and was informed that his name was Yoris, who had been in Queron’s service for two years; Queron understood that he was a suspect, but had no evidence against him.

Aerikoth then asked about Queron's enemies. The Council Member firmly believed that the Astorians were behind this incident, as he had blocked their machinations on more than one occasion. Aerikioth asked him if he suspected any of affiliation with this group. After some thought, Queron said that he had suspicions of Council Member Shulayer, noting that the group had encountered him at their recent trial. Dinendal mentioned that he had "interrogated" them after the trial had finished. Darrow, scratching his head, thought he had perhaps offered them work as well. Aerikoth interjected, stating that Dean Shulayer had offered to keep them informed of anything related to the ambush that had occurred - something which had been interpreted as a threat by their previous companion Khalen. Shulayer had also offered them a loan, in case they needed money to pay the fine, Aerikoth recalled.

Queron had nothing else in the way of information to offer on the apparent kidnapping, so they fell to discussing possible avenues of investigation. Aerikoth stated that he was not unsympathetic, but they had little to start with until the kidnappers contacted them. Dinendal asked if the lodge could proffer them some clues, a notion which Aerikoth discounted based on the length of time that had elapsed, although Darrow thought it might be worthwhile to check out. Both Dinendal and Rahnee raised the possibility of using scrying magic and contacting the Diviner in Teziir, although Queron said he knew little of him. Aerikoth commented that it was likely that anyone who had kidnapped the Council Member's daughter would also have protection against scrying attempts. Aerikoth asked Queron how many people knew where his daughter was staying and was informed that only Queron, his lodge servants, and Jandrico Swift in Westgate knew where she had been.

Appearing tired and concerned, yet hopeful, Queron invited the adventurers to stay at his residence for the night, an offer which they gladly accepted. The following morning of Alturiak 20 they were roused by sounds of activity, followed by a servant announcing that breakfast would be served shortly in the dining room. Rahnee and Aerikoth went down first, followed by Dinendal and Darrow, the dwarf complaining that it was too early. Queron joined them and over the meal discussed a new lead from one of his agents, Barakus, who had reported being approached by one Reggius Faulkner, a known associate of the Astorians. Reggius claimed to have knowledge of the missing servant, Yoris, and was willing to meet that morning to discuss things further - no doubt for a suitable reward.

The party agreed to meet Reggius later on and questioned Queron more about Yoris. He told them that Yoris had been closest to Ganea, one of the murdered servants, and had started out as a messenger in Queron's service, thereby proving his trustworthiness. (_Sadly, trust once gained cannot be assumed forever, as men become corrupted by greed and other vices. --R_) As they were finishing the meal, Bustable announced that Barakus had arrived and Queron excused himself.

After a few minutes, the others were asked to join Queron in the living room, where a large, sandy-haired bearded man in leather armor and a cloak awaited them. Darrow asked hopefully if this was the person who needed a beating and was somewhat crestfallen when the man was introduced as Barakus. Queron directed Barakus to tell the others of what he had just spoken. Barakus explained that Reggius had approached him in a tavern by the docks the previous night. He had seemed a little nervous and did not provide much in the way of detail, which Barakus thought normal if the Astorians were involved, but said he had information about Yoris. He asked for a meeting the following day, at a store owned by an old sailor in Traders District. Barakus noted that he had not been asked to come alone and would not be that stupid, in any case.

Queron, looking grim, told the party that their presence could be useful in convincing Reggius to cooperate; he had already discussed with Barakus what compensation might be offered for information. Barakus confirmed with Queron that the group had already offered to assist him. Barakus observed that, as one of Queron's agents, he would be too well known to be seen around the city in Reggius' company, a problem that the adventurers would not have. Aerikoth asked about Reggius' motivation, which Barakus answered with a shrug and the observation that he probably expected lots of gold. Barakus also mentioned that he had gathered as much information as he could about Reggius and was able to confirm that he had been a bone-breaker for the Astorians.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the time for the meeting with Reggius was nearing, the group made ready, Rahnee and Darrow changing into their armor. Queron, clearly moved by their willingness to help find his daughter Janatha, wished them success as they headed out the door. Barakus led them southeast to a dark and dingy store in the corner of the district. There they were greeted by the proprietor, Old Fenian, who sported a pegleg and a toothed grin. After a bit of small talk amongst the group, another man entered the store and greeted Barakus, the newcomer evidently being Reggius. He was on the young side and well-proportioned, with a dangerous and edgy air.

Reggius' first move was to question Barakus about the "entourage" he had brought with him, although he accepted without comment the explanation that Barakus had need of protection, given the amount of gold he had brought. Some additional verbal fencing and implied threats then ensued between Reggius and the group, although finally they agreed to move to a side room for further discussion. Reggius told them that if anyone left Fenian's before him, that could be bad for everyone. Old Fenian, grinning, hung a sign on the door to make sure no one would interrupt them and then watched the others head for the side room.

After Reggius and the others had settled into place and sized each other up some more, Barakus put down fifty gold pieces and slid them across the table to Reggius, saying that Queron was willing to pay more for results. He explained that the four adventurers were assisting him and briefly named them. Reggius, acting confident, negotiated back and forth with Barakus, although sparing some attention as well for exchanges of veiled threats and insults with Darrow. Reggius then asked for more information on the company. Rahnee, Dinendal and Darrow all introduced themselves and were acknowledged by Reggius.

When Aerikoth's turn came, in a neutral tone he informed the Astorians associate that he had no desire to introduce himself and in all candor would prefer simply to take what information Reggius had and then cast him aside. Reggius reacted poorly and then moved to leave, lashing back verbally at Aerikoth and ignoring an attempt by Barakus to calm things down. The wizard took advantage of Barakus' interposition to cast a spell aimed at Reggius, which had an immediate and shocking effect on all who watched, as they saw him morph into a toad. (_For a hardbitten thug, Reggius showed a singular lack of care in this incident. His hostile personality was no doubt the result of a hard life on the streets - I have known several such individuals - but the rules of these kinds of 'business' negotiations are well known: posture for effect, then negotiate the price. He neglected the latter rule, while overestimating his own control of the situation. It is rarely a good idea to repeatedly threaten and insult a group of well-armed adventurers, especially when they include someone who could turn you into a toad. --R_)

Once the shock had worn off, the party collected Reggius and hastily departed the store. Upon their return to Queron's home, the Council Member became furious, unable to comprehend why the only lead they had found to Janatha was now a toad. Aerikoth agreed to change Reggius back once he had re-memorized the spell. However, after that was done, Reggius immediately attempted to kill the wizard and would not desist until he was himself killed.

Queron was appalled by this outcome and in a frenzy of anger ordered the adventurers to leave Teziir and never return. There was little they could do in the face of Queron's rage, so the four departed the house. Aerikoth said he would join the others later, so the other three headed to the eastern outskirts of the city in order to collect their thoughts. Rahnee indicated that she would like to try one last time to talk to Queron and went back into the city, leaving Darrow and Dinendal together in the meantime.

(_What a disaster! I have great sympathy for Queron, who it seems was relying on the information from Reggius to be able to rescue his only daughter. It is hard to see how Janatha can be found now. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

When Rahnee arrived in the outskirts of Teziir, she found Aerikoth and Darrow in conversation. Dinendal was not there, the elf having previously re-entered to the city to see if he could track down Rahnee and Aerikoth. Rahnee reported that Queron was still furious and had refused to see her. She and her other two companions then spent some time discussing their situation.

Once Dinendal had returned, Rahnee asked him to share his ideas. He expounded on his theory that Janatha was likely on the run and avoiding Teziir, therefore suggesting that Aerikoth teleport to Westgate to speak to Jandrico while the others investigated the country lodge. The idea was to find Janatha and make amends with Queron. As Darrow had pointed out, however, they did not know where the lodge was. Aerikoth recalled that the only information they had was that it was a half-day's ride from Teziir and likely southerly. Rahnee took it upon herself to carefully scout the southern reaches of the area they were in, looking for some kind of trail or path. Finding nothing in the immediate area, the party continued their search and after some time found a trail leading towards the southwest. Believing that this was what they were looking for, they eagerly followed it.

After about ten hours of travel, they decamped in a wooded area and were attacked by a group of large worgs, who managed to seriously wound Dinendal before being defeated by the other adventurers and Aerikoth's summoned dire bear. Afterwards, Darrow handed the elf a healing potion while Rahnee bandaged his wounds. Aerikoth informed the others that he unfortunately did not have his magical shelter spell available. While they were contemplating their next steps, a rabid badger charged the group, but was quickly dispatched and thrown back over by the wolf bodies.

The companions all agreed that it appeared the trail they had found did not lead to Queron's lodge. Rahnee then recommended that they find a secure, defensible place to camp for the night while Aerikoth teleported to Westgate to talk to Jandrico. Darrow agreed, confirming with Aerikoth that they could all meet up in Reddansyr afterwards. At Rahnee's suggestion, they set the time of their rendevous there for dawn on the second following day. Aerikoth said that he could not leave the bear behind to guard them, since it was linked to him, so dismissed his summoned creature. While preparing to cast his teleport spell, the wizard paused and said that he could do something for them before departing, casting a stoneskin spell on Darrow before completing his other spell and disappearing.

According to plan, Aerikoth returned to Reddansyr the morning of Alturiak 23, teleporting to the village and walking into the Giant's Folly, where he sat down with Dinendal and Darrow while they breakfasted; Rahnee had not yet appeared. He informed his two companions that he had spoken with Jandrico Swift in Westgate. The innkeeper had not seen Janatha and was rather distressed by the news of her apparent kidnapping. Aerikoth had also managed to track down Khair, a Bedine mercenary with whom the group had done past business, at the Black Eye. He said he had provided Khair with what they knew about Janatha's disappearance, to see if the mercenary could come up with anything.

Dinendal observed that their trip to Reddansyr had been uneventful and mentioned that they had tried to find a local ranger. They had been informed by Ian Gryphonhawk that Belle, who had previously adventured with Aerikoth and Rahnee, was the only one in the area with such skills. She had not been seen in town for some time, however. Growing impatient, Dinendal went upstairs and woke up Rahnee. After she finished a quick breakfast, she spoke with Ian for a bit, then told the others that she thought she might know where to find Belle. She departed the inn, asking the others to leave word if they decided to head for Westgate in her absence. Her companions, however, decided to wait the rest of the morning before setting out.


----------



## Carlo-One

*An Unintended Rescue*

While Rahnee was still out and Aerikoth was studying his spellbook, Darrow and Dinendal decided to spend time exchanging jokes and drinks in the Giant's Folly common room. Their banter was interrupted, however, by a recently-arrived man named *Dermot Kenner, *whom Ian had pointed in their direction. Dermot introduced himself and told them that he had just arrived from Teziir, looking for Helm's Shadows; Dinendal acknowledged that Dermot was in the presence of half of the group. After initial introductions had been made, the three decided, with Ian's permission, to adjourn to the side room for a more private discussion.

There, Dermot explained that he had been given information in Teziir by “concerned parties” regarding Janatha's kidnapping, specifically that she had been taken by ship to Westgate. Dermot was questioned further by Dinendal and Darrow, who noted that they were seeking a local tracker to possibly help them with the search. When it was clear that nothing could be gained from further discussion, they headed back to the common room so that Dermot could satisfy his stomach's growling.

Shortly after midday, Rahnee returned to the inn, looking somewhat weary. She immediately asked for an ale and sat down with the others. Dermot was presented as someone who had some information about their current problem; Aerikoth arrived just as this was occurring and was similarly introduced. Aerikoth observed that Rahnee had not returned with Belle, their former ranger companion who was from the area. Rahnee indicated to the mage that Belle appeared to be out adventuring and seemed disinclined to comment further, placing her booted feet on the table as she consumed her drink.

Dermot then explained he had received information that Janatha, the kidnapped daughter of Council Member Queron Ulanthar, had been recently taken from Teziir to Westgate by ship. In response to Rahnee's query about how he found this out, Dermot admitted that it was second-hand information, but nevertheless was what Ulanthar's people had discovered. A friend had told him and also asked him to find Helm's Shadows to pass it on. Unfortunately, Dermot did not know the name of the ship.

After some talk, the group decided it was willing to trust Dermot and his information - at least provisionally. Aerikoth then inquired if Rahnee had been told by Dinendal and Darrow, in his absence, of his recent conversation with the Bedine mercenary Khair in Westgate. Rahnee said she had not and the wizard, after a sidelong glance at the elf and dwarf, proceeded to explain. Aerikoth had thought similarly, that Janatha most likely would be taken to Westgate, so during his last magical trip to the city had asked Khair to search out whatever information was available. The mercenary would be at the Black Eye tavern either that night or the following night, in order to share whatever he was able to uncover regarding Janatha.

Dermot volunteered his services, saying that he did not take his promises lightly and did not like the thought of the girl in danger. He said he could be of use as a tracker, if not as much of a warrior. Rahnee took his measure with some steel in her eyes, but her mood lightened some at the mention of Dermot's tracking skills, which also caused Darrow to grin at Rahnee; both of them recognized there was a need for that in the company. A poll of the members of Helm's Shadows resulted in the approval of Dermot's assistance. Aerikoth expressed his usual indifference to the actions of the others, although the wizard stated that he was intrigued at the thought of the Council Member's underlings going against his wishes in order to provide assistance to the group. (_It seems that members of Queron's organization are more concerned with the return of their master's daughter, than in ostracizing the company for Aerikoth's actions. This shows that Queron has good people in his employ. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

As the company was already prepared, it took little time to say their farewells to Ian Gryphonhawk at the Giant’s Folly and strike out for Traders Road. As they passed the crossroads area, they noticed a group of wagons in the distance. Dinendal expressed his concern at possible bandit attacks and the group changed course to see about the caravan. Once at the crossroads, they were greeted by the head of the caravan, a man named Kleneman who worked for the Guldar Company out of Westgate. As he was on his way to Teziir, he inquired if there was any trading news from the city. In exchange for Rahnee informing him that Clan Ironhelm had agreed to resume trading with the city, Kleneman told her about increased shipping trade between Westgate and Starmantle, which he found curious since he did not have an explanation for it. (_Rahnee was overly optimistic regarding Clan Ironhelm's ability to conduct any meaningful outside trade at this point, which I judge in keeping with her view of the world, although perhaps the intent was there. --R_)

Taking their leave of the caravan, the adventurers headed east along Traders Road for Westgate, reaching the city's outskirts in the early morning. They headed for the Gatereach Inn, where Rahnee took the lead in introducing Dermot to a somewhat bleary-eyed Jandrico Swift. Despite the early hour, the innkeeper was able to provide them with two rooms. Aerikoth took his leave of the others, going to his own accommodations elsewhere for the remainder of the night.

Late in the morning of Alturiak 24, with Rahnee still resting from their travels and Aerikoth off elsewhere, Darrow, Dinendal and Dermot decided to reconnoiter Westgate taverns in search of information regarding the ship where Janatha was reportedly being held. By the evening, Darrow and Dermot had managed to find their way back to the Gatereach, although losing the elf somewhere along the way. As time was of the essence, the group decided to head for the Black Eye tavern, to see if Khair had come up with any useful information.

When they were a short distance away from the tavern, a boy ran up to Aerikoth and pointed out a dark alley corner, running away after his job was done. The four adventurers cautiously advanced to the mouth of the narrow alley entrance, where Khair was waiting for them. As Darrow kept a lookout, the mercenary wasted no time in informing them of what he had discovered: Janatha was being held on a ship called the Black Dragon, which was currently docked at the Shore and might be departing the city at dawn. For his work, Rahnee passed Khair a large pouch of gold. After thanking Rahnee for her generosity, the Bedine mercenary disappeared down the alley.

The four then made their way to the Shore, which was almost entirely deserted out-of-doors. The dark night allowed Dermot to make his way slowly and unseen towards the docks, where he confirmed the presence of two guards by a ship with a dragon-head prow. After some discussion, it was decided that Rahnee and Dermot would enter the ship first, to see if they could effect a rescue. If they were not out in ten minutes, or the others heard fighting, they were to assault the ship. Aerikoth cast a spell of invisibility on Dermot while Rahnee used her magical ring for the same effect. The two invisible companions then made their way carefully onto the ship, passing the two guards on the deck without being detected.

Only a short time later, however, Aerikoth and Darrow heard cries and the sounds of battle coming from the ship. The dwarf eagerly ran for the gangplank and quickly dispatched the one guard still topside. After struggling a bit with the hatch, Darrow lowered himself into the middle of a melee, with Aerikoth right behind. The dark confines of the ship's hold had allowed for an ambush of Rahnee and Dermot by several enemies, who however were soon dispatched by the battle-enraged dwarf and Aerikoth's spells.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once Rahnee and Dermot’s wounds had been attended to, the companions noticed the sounds of banging coming from a crate in the back left of the hold. Examination of that and another nearby crate showed that they had airholes. Darrow meanwhile stripped some of their fallen opponents of their gear, which had Night Mask markings. After Dermot had failed to open the crate from which the noises were issuing, Darrow applied his strength and succeeded. As the crate lid was pulled off, the form of a bound and blindfolded girl could be seen inside.

Dermot and Darrow helped her out of the crate and removed her bonds as Rahnee rushed over, calling Janatha's name. The girl seemed to still be dazed, fighting to get some space and continuing to yell. After she settled down some, Rahnee calmly asked her if another woman was there. The girl looked around and uttered Janatha's name, saying she was gone. Rahnee explained that they were friends of hers. Aerikoth, who had seized some of their fallen opponents' weapons and inspected the other crate, calmly stated that since Janatha was not there, they should be leaving and should take the girl with them. Rahnee suggested heading for the house of Thessar the Warrior, at the top of the hill in the Shore district, as she did not believe the girl was in good enough shape to make it to the Hidden House with them. The others, eager to be away from the scene, agreed. The four adventurers and their new companion made their way to Thessar's home. The girl – who introduced herself as *Shanni Krowe *– still weaved a bit as she walked.

Once at Thessar’s house, Rahnee knocked on the door and identified herself, saying that she needed help. Thessar immediately let the group in, noticing Rahnee's wounds and then the fact that she had several companions with her. Darrow, in a surly mood, questioned who Thessar was and why they had come to his place, but the dwarf became friendlier after hearing that Thessar had once done a service for Clan Ironhelm. As various wounds were tended to, the four adventurers began to explain what had happened and why they were searching for Janatha to both Thessar and Shanni; the girl showed an eagerness to pay back her kidnappers for what they had done.

As the group recuperated, Thessar passed out ales to those who wanted refreshment, along with some spiced wine for Shanni. The girl, still a little unsteady, explained that she must have been given a sleeping draught while out with a male companion, as the next thing she remembered was waking up in the crate. While imprisoned, she was able to hear her captors speaking about "Astorians" and "slavery" which led her to believe that would be her fate. She said she knew little about her fellow captive Janatha, just that she had mentioned her father was named Queron and that she had previously been in Westgate with someone called Swift. In response to a question from Dermot, Shanni said that she had not been able to pick up much of anything from her captors' conversations about where they had taken Janatha, although the words "Vhammos" and "docks" had been mentioned by them.

As Shanni was talking, Darrow decided to take inventory of the equipment he had seized from their dead opponents. He dismissed most of it as flimsy and human-sized, but took a fancy to a helmet, even though it had a big dent in it that would take a while to fix. Rahnee then asked Thessar if they could stay the night. The warrior generously offered to put them up for as long as they desired, but thought it would be wiser for them to leave the area. Aerikoth and Darrow questioned Shanni further about “Vhammos” and she recalled having seen the name on some warehouses in the River Gate district. The wizard explained that it was one of the noble houses of Westgate and was rumored to have strong ties to the Night Masks. Shanni recalled that their manor was also in River Gate.

Rahnee inquired if Shanni had anyone or anywhere that she could go to for protection; the girl reluctantly admitted that she did not. Darrow offered up two ideas: first, to hide out at the Hidden House; second, to depart that evening for Teziir and have Shanni tell her tale to Queron Ulanthar. The dwarf observed that in either case, they would have to roust Dinendal from wherever he was nursing his ale hangover. It was decided that it would be best to head for the Hidden House. Thessar bid them a fond farewell, asking them to return to share stories when they could.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee went to check the Gatereach Inn for Dinendal's whereabouts, while the other four adventurers made their way through the dark streets of Westgate to the Temple District, where they entered the Hidden House. By chance, they encountered Dinendal inside, as he had thought the others would use it as a hideout if needed. Shanni, still wary, was introduced to the elf, who was solicitous of her condition. Rahnee arrived a short time after, ruefully commenting on the terrible condition of the place. The group made themselves as comfortable as they could and discussed their situation, pausing a couple of times to chase away or kill vermin. After it was decided that they would spend the night there and set up a watch, Aerikoth informed them that he would take leave of their current accommodations and would return in the morning.

The next day, Alturiak 25, Dinendal and Rahnee decided they needed to clear the Hidden House of vermin, if the place was to be at all habitable. Darrow, Dermot and Shanni left them to it and departed the building after they had made themselves presentable. The three made a side trip to pick up Shanni's stowed gear, which she had left with a man named Zacho at what she described as a bait and tackle shop. They then decided to return to the Gatereach and found Aerikoth there, calmly eating breakfast. While Goruna the gap-toothed serving woman made eyes at Dermot, the mage explained that the City Watch had arrived and was investigating the burning down of the Gatereach guest house, which had occurred earlier that month. Leaving the others to their meal, Aerikoth went upstairs to speak to Watch Commander Meynn and was joined shortly afterwards by Darrow after the dwarf had wolfed down his food.

As soon as the Watch had departed, Dermot and Shanni went upstairs to see how things had gone. Aerikoth stated that Commander Meynn had simply desired to obtain any information they had on the incident with the guest house, his presence having nothing to do with the events surrounding Janatha's disappearance. The wizard then queried Shanni extensively about the circumstances of her time in Westgate and her kidnapping. Shanni told him about working in Zacho's shop and described an encounter with a man called "Raphy" who met her in the Market district and then brought her to Big Edna's for a drink, which apparently had been drugged. (_These kidnappers were using what must have been a tried and true method for them, for such things are not done just on the spur of the moment. Sadly, this implies that they had much success in the past, with victims who were not so fortunate as Shanni to be rescued. --C_)

Later that morning, Rahnee and Dinendal returned to the Gatereach. Rahnee departed shortly afterwards, having been informed by Aerikoth that Watch Commander Meynn would like to speak with her about the investigation of the guest house's destruction, having missed her earlier. Darrow ordered another ale from Jandrico Swift while the group discussed their situation, and Shanni returned to Dinendal a cloak and crossbow that she had borrowed. After a few minutes, Aerikoth got a distant look in his eyes and excused himself, departing the inn without explanation and leaving the others to their own devices. (_By now it appears that the wizard has trained his companions well to not expect any sort of discussion or explanation of his activities away from the group. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

*Raiding and Departing*

It was mid-afternoon on Alturiak 25 when the wizard returned to the Gatereach to collect Rahnee, Shanni and Darrow. The dwarf willingly left his ale at the prospect of some action, after Aerikoth explained that they needed to go to a place outside of River Gate, where Dermot was awaiting them. The four soon arrived in the vicinity of the Rising Raven and joined Dermot, who had been stealthily keeping an eye on one of the nearby buildings.

Aerikoth explained that Jamal had informed him that a group of Astorians had come to Westgate and were staying in one of the Rising Raven's outbuildings. Dinendal, meanwhile, had apparently gone off to check the Vhammos docks for any signs of Janatha's presence. Dermot pointed out the one building where he had heard occupants inside, also observing that there was a small army of Vhammos guards off to the east.

Rahnee carefully reconnoitered the building, noting an old, decrepit second-floor hoist on the back of it, which however did not seem to offer a means of ingress. Various options were discussed by the group, including having Aerikoth use a dimension door spell to enter the building, setting fire to the place, or attempting to climb up the backside. In the end, a quick assault through the door was selected, Aerikoth being able to unlock it with a magical chime in his possession.

The five ordered themselves for battle, Rahnee placing herself and Darrow in front and indicating that Aerikoth should use his protective stoneskin spell on Dermot. Shanni moved to the rear of the formation, sheathing her sword and pulling out a bow. Once they were all ready, Aerikoth used his magic on the door and the others went through it rapidly and silently.

Inside, they immediately faced off against an equal number of Astorians. Rahnee was wounded multiple times and Shanni caught a blow as the battle seesawed back and forth across the confined space. After a few minutes of hard fighting, however, the companions prevailed, with Aerikoth's magic assisting the axes, swords, and bows of the others.

A quick search of the area showed that Janatha was not there. While Rahnee examined a locked chest, Dermot indicated to the others that he had found a note on one of the bodies. It read: "Move the girl to the warehouse in Starmantle, for usual disposition. The special package should be delivered to the lair, posthaste" and was signed by "N". As Darrow cursed their luck, Shanni went over to the chest and was able to pick the lock, revealing some gold coins and gems, but nothing more of interest. She handed over the items to Rahnee and after some further looting of their downed foes, the group exited the building.

Moving a short distance away, they had just stopped to confer amongst themselves when a Vhammos guard coming out of the Rising Raven spotted them and asked them what they were doing. Dermot asked in return if there was a problem and the guard backed off, looking at them over his shoulder as he walked away. After putting some additional distance between themselves and the Rising Raven, the group again examined the note Dermot had found. Aerikoth recognized the seal on it as being that of the Astorians, a spiral shape resembling the letter A. The wizard also noted that the "N" might signify Nemar, about whom they had heard in Teziir.

Their blood still up from the fight, the companions huddled to share what information they had and to speculate on what had happened to Janatha. Dermot mentioned that no ships had been found near Vhammos castle during an exploration of the area, only a suspicious-looking sewer entrance. Opinion was split among the party on whether "the girl" in the note meant Janatha or perhaps Shanni. Darrow observed that since the ship they had hit had been heading to Starmantle, it would make sense if Shanni were "the girl" and Janatha the "special package" referred to. Regarding the lair mentioned in the note, none had any idea where or what that might be.


----------



## Carlo-One

After the group safely made their way back to the Gatereach, with Aerikoth splitting off on the way, Rahnee decided she should go see if Dinendal needed some assistance (or could be found at all). This left Darrow, Dermot and Shanni together in an upstairs room at the inn, with drinks generously provide by Jandrico Swift, racking their brains about the situation. A while later, the three came down and Darrow told Jandrico that they were headed off on an excursion and would likely end up at the Black Eye.

That evening, the three adventurers returned to the Gatereach to find Aerikoth quietly having dinner in the back room. Darrow unceremoniously plunked himself down and announced that they had found the Vhammos docks after entering the sewers by the castle. Dermot commented, however, that the way was not direct and required "a long bloody walk" through the sewer. Darrow also mentioned that they had found some interesting side passages, including one that terminated in a chamber that had bone bats similar to the ones previously encountered in the lich's Deep Delve lair. A runed door was also in the chamber, but Shanni noted that it did not appear to have been used in a while. Darrow said it wouldn't have been a good idea to poke around there any further.

After everyone had their fill of dinner, with Goruna making eyes at Dermot as she delivered the food, the companions turned to discussing the significance of what they had found in the raid on the Astorians' hideout in Westgate. The cryptic note was re-examined, with Shanni expressing her uncertainty over the references made in it. At one point, Jandrico Swift stopped by to see if they had any further news; in response to a question from Darrow, he informed them that the harbor master could be found in the Westlight Harbor district.

As their debate resumed, Aerikoth asserted his view that Shanni must be the "girl" referred to in the note, given that Janatha would have been unlikely to be considered for the "usual disposition" of the gang, although Shanni was not fully convinced. (_It appears that Shanni took offense at not being considered for "special" treatment by the kidnap gang. One would think that the daughter of one of Teziir's wealthiest men would be a more likely candidate, however. --R_) All agreed, however, that they had no idea of where the "lair" mentioned in the note could be located. Aerikoth said that he would attempt to send word to Jamal, who he thought might know something about it.

Jandrico, obviously concerned about Janatha's fate, returned after a time and quietly asked if he could be of help. Dermot gestured at the Astorians' note, which was lying on the bar. The innkeeper quickly digested its contents, expressing his surprise at the mention of Starmantle. Jandrico observed that there had been rumors lately of Starmantle-bound ships with mysterious cargo, commenting that Shanni might have been such, had she not been rescued. He also retrieved and passed to Shanni a folded advertisement for an inn in the city, which he said might be of use if they were headed there. The four agreed that the next day they should plan to see the harbor master and investigate going by ship to Starmantle.

Rahnee at this point returned to the Gatereach, her search for Dinendal having proved fruitless. Dermot was somewhat disturbed by the elf's absence, although Rahnee thought he had perhaps gone to the market to pick up supplies for the Hidden House. Before the group could say much more on the subject, Rahnee perked up at the sound of a man's voice in the common room, shortly after which a blue-robed and extravagantly mustachioed man walked into view. She greeted him happily as "Maddie!" and immediately gave him a fierce hug.

Madrigal Roaringhorn engaged his sister in some witty banter and, after acknowledging Aerikoth and Darrow, was introduced by Rahnee to Dermot and Shanni. Once the pleasantries were over, Madrigal pulled Rahnee aside for a private conversation as the others looked on and wondered what this could portend; the Waterdeep-based wizard would not be in Westgate if it were not important. The two spoke in low tones for a while, then Madrigal walked back to the group, excusing himself until the following morning.

Rahnee explained to the others that she had been summoned home by her "Lord Brothers" on urgent family business, although she was still unsure exactly what was the matter and how long she would be away. Darrow said that while he did not like it, he respected the fact that Clan came first, adding that he would offer to join her if their own business was not so urgent. Aerikoth, citing a previous conversation with Rahnee about family obligations, also expressed his understanding of her need to depart. Rahnee promised to follow them as soon as she could, handing some gemstones to Aerikoth and asking the wizard to find Janatha and bring her home. She then retired upstairs to a private room furnished by Jandrico, in order to prepare for her morning departure.


----------



## Carlo-One

Early the next day, Alturiak 26, the adventurers gathered once again at the Gatereach, Darrow being the first up and discovering Dinendal had returned. Once Dermot and Shanni had also come down and Aerikoth appeared, Jandrico noted that Rahnee had already left. (_Saying formal goodbyes sometimes is both difficult and unnecessary, especially if there is nothing that has been left unsaid among companions. And perhaps Rahnee does not intend for this to be her final exit. --R_) Dinendal said that he had hoped to see her before her sojourn, as well as his own. Aerikoth explained to him that the local Astorians had been dealt with permanently and that according to his information they should head to the Watch Docks in order to inquire after a ship bound for Starmantle. The wizard observed that it did not appear that the elf would be joining them, however, if he had heard correctly.

Dinendal appeared even more animated and talkative than usual, his mind clearly flying ahead to wherever he was thinking about. He pulled out several scrolls and pressed them on Shanni, saying that she should use them to keep the others alive amidst the confusion of battle. He then gifted Dermot with a bundle of arrows and some fine ale obtained from dwarven halls, asking him to use his wisdom for the group. For Darrow, he had a bottle of his favorite stout and a healing potion, which the dwarf accepted while asking somewhat confusedly where Dinendal would be going. To Aerikoth the elven bard then passed a parchment full of notations in the margins.

Only after he had finished with his words and gifts did Dinendal explain that he had been called to Cormyr. The elf said that he would be traveling there as a favor to Jamal and Jokull, saying that the Purple Knight had apparently found something of interest; Jamal had then called upon Dinendal for his unique skills - whatever they were - to help the man. Aerikoth said that he had presumed as much, when Dinendal had first mentioned journeying.

As the group finished their breakfast, Dinendal mentioned that he would at least be able to accompany them to the Watch Docks. The five were able to locate the building without much difficulty and inquired about passage to Starmantle from the clerk on duty. After checking his files for the docks schedule, he said that there should be a ship departing from the Urdo docks in Market district at Highsun that day. The group then made their way directly to the docks, where they were informed that Captain Halfoy and his ship, called the Sea Sprite, would be departing in several hours, with passengers asked to arrive at the docks at eleven bells in order to be ferried out to the vessel. (_It seems that Dinendal slipped away at this point, having already said his lengthy farewells. I must say that the elven bard/cleric came across in these chronicles as rather flighty, although a true companion. --C_)

For the rest of the morning, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni spent their time wandering amongst the vast shelves of Shalush Myrkeer's shop. Unsure of what exactly to get for the sea voyage, Darrow settled on a spare suit of studded leather armor, not wanting to have to rely on wearing his heavy plate aboard ship. The three were disappointed to find out that potions could only be had in the temples, as they had been hoping to find all they needed in the shop. With time pressing, they decided to head straight for the docks.

At the Urdo dock, the guards on duty pointed them towards the sailor Neddy, who was in charge of the pinnace that would take them out to the ship. He informed the adventurers that price for them would be ten gold, if they vowed to defend the ship against any corsairs. Darrow gladly paid his money, excited at the prospect of fighting pirates, while Dermot and Shanni more reluctantly passed the sailor their fares.

After about a half-hour, the pinnace arrived at the side of the Sea Sprite and the three were helped on board. Captain Halfoy greeted them briefly, mentioning that the mage Aerikoth was already in his cabin and studying, not wishing to be disturbed. While shouting instructions to the crew, the captain also explained the rules of the ship to his new passengers, which were essentially to stay out of the way and obey the captain. As the ship got underway, the adventurers talked eagerly of their upcoming voyage of discovery.


----------



## Carlo-One

By late afternoon that day, stormy weather appeared and the captain asked Darrow, Dermot and Shanni to go below decks while it lasted. The three compared notes on how they could pass the time, while the ship appeared to lose momentum and they could hear the captain cursing on the main deck. Aerikoth emerged from his cabin and after briefly checking the weather on deck, returned below decks. A few words of greeting were exchanged, then the wizard went back in his cabin to continue reading.

As the storm grew stronger, evidenced by the sounds of thunder and some water seepage from above into the cabin deck, the three in the common area heard some faint retching noises and some thumping. Deciding that if it was the wizard that he should not be bothered, they instead went out on deck to see what was happening. The storm had not relented and the captain, evidently not in a good mood, ordered them back to the cabins.

Once more below decks, the three - now wetter for their trouble - eventually decided to investigate the faint retching and thumping noises they kept hearing. In the corner cabin, apparently used for storage, they discovered the sounds were coming from inside a large cabinet. As it was jammed shut, various unsuccessful attempts were made at opening it, which attracted Aerikoth's attention. By this point, it was evident that someone was inside, cowering fearfully before Darrow and Dermot's efforts to break apart the cabinet, which Shanni observed had been barred from within.

After some additional efforts by the group, the person announced that he was coming out. Following about a minute of work, a man emerged, partially covered in vomit and wearing clothes little better than rags. Quickly moving to sit on the floor, the man commented that the group was persistent, as Dermot asked him if he were all right. Somewhat wide-eyed after noticing Aerikoth's staff, he asked who they were. Dermot told him that they were passengers and asked him in turn who he was.

The man introduced himself as Errend and complained about his bad luck. He had not expected that sailors would find him, but was betrayed by the sickening motion of the ship and the unexpected presence of passengers belowdecks. Errend then asked if they were going to turn him in, Darrow replying that it depended on why he had stowed away. Errend stood dramatically for a moment, declaring that the tale would chill their bones, but then thought better of it, carefully sinking to the floor again before relating his story.

Errend related that he had been working as a caravan guard until the winter hit and trade dried up between Westgate and Teziir, due to the cold and banditry, along with reports of weird creatures being spotted near the road. He then tried to find a livelihood in Westgate, which was difficult, so he ended up living at the Shore ("not a nice place" in his words.) Down on his luck, he heard about a job that would be easy money, no questions asked, where he just had to show up at a particular place at night. Errend said that things got fuzzy from this point, but he thought that he put up a fight before everything went dark. Meanwhile, as Shanni was listening to Errend's description of what happened, her face began to assume a haunted expression.

Errend said that afterwards he woke up in some place that had to have been a temple, although he had never seen it before. He saw that he was not the only one there, as a couple of others were trussed up next to him. While he was lying there, one of the other captives was dragged off. After about a minute, Errend described hearing a wet scream, then nothing more. He was then put in a dark room with the remaining prisoner. After having gone to sleep and then waking up again, Errend described feeling like he had been drugged. After he regained his wits, he could see that it was night out and he was back in the same alley he had started from. He then decided he had better get out of Westgate while he still could. Not being rich, he stowed away on the ship, describing how it hadn't been too hard to get past the guards, hiding among some barrels. Then he found some tools and barred himself in the cabinet, figuring that no one could get it open and he could sneak away whenever was best, once they reached port.


----------



## Carlo-One

In response to questions from Shanni and Darrow, the stowaway Errend said that he could not remember anything further to identify the temple he had been taken to in Westgate, it having been too dark. Dejectedly, he explained that he had been hoping to make his way to the Order of Kainen in Starmantle, in the hopes that they would take him in. He described the Order as a noble brotherhood of warriors and expressed hope that he could become a squire or the like. Dermot probed his memory further, asking if he could remember any smells from the temple. Screwing his face up in thought, Errend was able to recall a kind of sweet and cloying smell in the temple, with a bit of a metallic tang in the air as well.

At this point Darrow declared that he did not see any reason to turn Errend in to the ship's captain, although he could not speak for the others. Dermot appeared to be thinking it over, while Shanni stated she saw no reason to either. Aerikoth, having remained silent until this point, noted his indifference but asked a question of Errend, inquiring who had told him to meet at the spot where he was abducted. Errend said the person had not used his real name, as he was simply called Dagger, but he was understood to work for the Night Masks.

Errend could shed no further light on the circumstances of his release after being kidnapped, although he said the fact that he came out of the experience with no money or other possessions on him proved it had not simply been a dream. (_So says many a drunk waking up in an alley the next morning, although Errend's tale appears to be too detailed to be simply the ramblings of a poor sot. --R_) He was eager to not be turned over to the ship's captain and said all he wanted was to get to the Order of Kainen in Starmantle; should the party help him, perhaps one day he could do them a favor in return. In response to a question from Shanni, Errend admitted that he knew nothing of Starmantle, other than that the Order was supposed to be located in the western sector of the city.

After a bit of discussion, Darrow decided to go ahead and offer to pay the captain for Errend's passage, although he warned the stowaway not to take him for a sucker and ask for any handouts in the future. Errend rushed to praise Darrow's generosity and promised never to ask for anything again, also saying that he would be in the dwarf's debt. Aerikoth then advised Errend to clean himself up as the others went to speak to the captain. (_Darrow's kind-heartedness is gratifying to see. The dwarf has a gruff exterior, but he clearly has a soft spot for the underdogs in life. Perhaps he identifies with them, in some way. --C_)

As the group stepped out on deck, Captain Halfoy greeted them cheerily, observing that the bad weather had passed and they should be arriving in Starmantle in an hour. Halfoy's cheer quickly evaporated when Darrow informed him of the "extra passenger" and at first the ship captain vowed that Errend would walk the plank. Halfoy’s anger turned to surprise and then pleasure, however, when Darrow counted out the gold for Errend’s passage. He informed the group that the ship would arrive at the Northern Docks district of Starmantle and that they should make whatever plans necessary before landfall.


----------



## Carlo-One

Below in the ship’s cabins, Errend was informed that he was now an official passenger and the former stowaway again thanked Darrow for his generosity. The four adventurers then briefly talked among themselves about their initial plans for Starmantle, before Shanni suggested they quiz Errend some more about his experiences in Westgate. Shanni went back to where Errend was sitting and settled on a crate, while Darrow ambled over to listen in.

In response to Shanni's careful questioning, Errend confessed he was none too certain as to what had happened to him. At first he was thinking it was some skullduggery on the part of the Masks, but he did not see how the dark temple fit in to the thieves guild. He still could not understand why he had been let loose, commenting that his family was supposedly cursed, but that fortune had evidently favored him this time. Darrow inquired about the curse and was told by a shamefaced Errend that there was supposedly Yuan-Ti blood in his heritage, although you could not tell by looking at him.

Shanni asked Errend for further details about the circumstances of his hiring by "Dagger" in Westgate. Errend said that he had met his Night Mask contact once before in a tavern, then had run into him a couple of times afterwards when coming through the city as a caravan guard. The last time they met, Errend asked him for work and was told to meet in the alley where the kidnapping took place. Moving on to a different topic, Shanni showed Errend the broadsheet she had been given by Jandrico Swift and asked if he knew anything about the Vulture's Roost inn in Starmantle. Errend pleaded ignorance to that and any other information about the city, other than knowing the district where the Order of Kainen was located.

At this point the sailor Neddy came down to inform them that the ship would be docking in about a half an hour, as it was now starting her approach into the harbor. After he returned to the main deck, the four adventurers discussed the difficulties that would be involved in finding the Astorians and the kidnapped Janatha in Starmantle. They then decided to go up top to see the ship come into harbor.

Despite some rain from a leftover sea squall and the post-sunset darkness, they watched the captain expertly yell orders to his crew and navigate the ship into its dock. Sailor Neddy made sure they got off the ship properly, but could not inform them of where the Vulture's Roost was located. Wandering off the dock and on unfamiliar territory in the dark and the rain, they found a local passerby to direct them to the inn.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Starmantle*

Upon entering the Vulture's Roost, the group took a look around the slightly seedy inn’s interior. A harlot standing nearby immediately sized them up and approached, striking up a conversation. Shanni, perhaps not unexpectedly, reacted with visible disdain and Darrow with disinterest, but Dermot was more willing to engage in talk. With the ice broken, Shanni asked about a "friend" named Pehlen, but the name meant nothing to the harlot, who instead pointed out Devins, the innkeeper. With that business concluded, the woman turned her attention back to Dermot, evidently the most approachable of the party, and introduced herself as Lita.

The group went over to Devins, after Dermot disengaged himself from conversation with Lita, and again mentioned the name Pehlen, as Shanni showed the innkeeper the flyer she had received. Devins seemed pleased that the inn's name was being advertised so widely and introductions were made, with the group explaining that they had come from Westgate. Devins promised to see if he could locate Pehlen if they bought a few drinks, which they did, seating themselves at a nearby table. The innkeeper also mentioned in passing that the road leading into the city had recently been cleared of beasts by an adventuring group. (_This must be the Scarlet Company that the party had met in Reddansyr at the Giant's Folly. Apparently they put the party's observations to good use; no doubt there was considerable coin gained from the contract, as well as some measure of fame. --C_)

After a short time, Devins returned and informed them that Pehlen didn't seem to be around, but he might be there in the morning. He deflected a pointed question from Aerikoth, saying that it would be best for Pehlen to talk about himself, also indicating that he had some rooms available for the night. Despite Aerikoth's irritation at the innkeeper's lack of helpfulness, he was willing to stay there, as were the others. As they were debating the room arrangements, Dermot noted that a pair of inn patrons by the door had hurried off to somewhere else inside the inn and had not returned, observing that they had appeared to be a woman and her bodyguard.

As the others arranged to take two double rooms, Dermot mentioned that he thought it would be worth it to "talk" to Lita more, since she likely knew the place well. Devins, apparently in a generous mood, then offered to give the remaining single room to Shanni, who gladly accepted it. It was understood that Darrow and Aerikoth would room together, with Dermot taking the other room for his tete-a-tete. Lita had just begun to get friendly again with Dermot when Aerikoth walked up to her and abruptly asked how much she charged for her services. Somewhat startled, she indicated it was ten gold for the night. The wizard then asked Dermot if he had the coins or would require some more. At this point Shanni sniffed and walked off, Darrow doing the same after smirking a bit first, saying he was going to turn in. Aerikoth then followed the dwarf upstairs, leaving Dermot and Lita in conversation.

The next morning, Alturiak 27, Devins arranged for breakfast for the group as they trickled in. Shanni was the last to arrive, coming in from the outside and wet from the rain. As she came in, Dermot was puzzling over his observation from the night before of the couple who had appeared to go to the kitchen, but never came back out again. His speculation was put aside, however, when Shanni peremptorily put a scrawled handwritten note down on the table before them, saying that he - meaning Pehlen - must have got away while they were busy. She said she had seen the note pushed under her door and ran outside to see if she could spot who had left it, but to no avail. It was signed with a "P" and said "Speak to Barzog. Guards have him." Dermot, putting two and two together, commented that Devins must have given her the single room so that the note could be delivered to her. (_The ranger is perceptive and was evidently not too distracted by his "conversations" with Lita the previous day. --R_)

Over a breakfast of fishcakes - what they ate in those parts, said Devins - and fresh bread, the party discussed what to do next, the obvious move being to locate this Barzog that the note referred to. Darrow and Shanni went over to the counter to talk to Devins, who informed them that the jailhouse was located in the city's eastern sector. With that established, the four finished their breakfast and departed the inn, Shanni needling Dermot on the way out about his previous night's experience.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once outside the Vulture's Roost, Darrow hailed a passing member of the city patrol and inquired about the jail, which the dwarf was informed was in the Eastern sector. After wandering in the general direction of the area, the group spied a gallows and deduced that the jailhouse should be near, finally identifying the right building. (_Land navigation has never been a strength of this adventuring company, although to be fair it is often difficult to get one's bearings in a new city. --R_) Before going in, they briefly debated what tack to take with the guards and with Barzog, Aerikoth during the process making a comment about Shanni's previous capture that riled her.

Upon entering, Darrow went up to the sergeant on duty and asked to speak to Barzog, saying that it was related to some business dealings in Westgate. The sergeant informed them regretfully that only family members were allowed to speak to prisoners. Darrow then arranged to provide twenty gold "proofs of kinship" to the guard, who declared everything to be in order, pointing the way up to the cell where Barzog was being held.

Making their way carefully past a large patrolling dog, the four adventurers arrayed themselves outside of Barzog's cell. The half-orc was barely awake and they could only tell he was alive at all by the smells and belching coming from his location. Darrow took the initial lead in talking to the criminal, who admitted to having been put in jail after a fight at the Muddy Ogre. Darrow said that they might be able to exchange favors, for example getting Barzog bailed out, mentioning that they had been directed there by someone whose name began with P. Barzog took that as a reminder to attend to some bodily functions, further sickening Shanni. Aerikoth meanwhile studied him unblinkingly.

Despite her distaste for the half-orc, Shanni bantered with him after he expressed a crude interest in her, in the hopes of persuading him to cooperate. She then went back down to talk to the sergeant in order to clarify Barzog's situation, while Aerikoth and Darrow discussed their new-found friend. Reporting back to the others, she said that the half-orc would be in lockup for at least ten days, prompting a discussion among the four about how best to proceed. It was decided to try and get some more details out of Barzog first, although Darrow had little luck. Shanni again used her wiles to elicit from the half-orc some key information, such as the fact that his half-brother Helten, who ran the Muddy Ogre tavern, was in fact the one who had Barzog jailed for fighting. (_Although Shanni evidently has something of a temper, I find impressive her ability to hold her nose when needed - in this case literally - in order to manipulate the targets of her attention. --C_)

Unwilling to question Barzog further in a public place about Pehlen or other potentially sensitive topics, the group departed the jail and made their way to the Muddy Ogre, as it appeared that Helten would have to drop his complaint if Barzog were to be freed. The barkeep inside informed Darrow that they did have a good dwarven ale, prompting the dwarf to immediately purchase two of them. Darrow also asked about Helten and was told that he would be easy to spot: just look for the tattoos.

As Darrow drained his first mug, the others looked around the large tavern space, hoping to spot someone fitting Helten's description. Shanni and Dermot after a short time noted a large, shirtless half-orc with extensive tattoos walking by. Darrow greeted him, complementing his ale and requesting that he speak with Darrow's friends. While Aerikoth intently studied the half-orc, Shanni took the lead in talking with him. Helten showed what he thought of his half-brother by spitting on the floor as he pronounced Barzog’s name. Shanni introduced herself and the others as a group of "freelancers" – Dermot’s idea – who were interested in taking Barzog away for a job.


----------



## Carlo-One

Helten appeared to like the suggestion of having Barzog leave the city, especially when Dermot broached the idea of compensation. However, the half-orc proprietor pointed out that if the group did any "adventuring" in town with Barzog after his half-brother was released from jail, that could cause him problems. Darrow made an initial offer of ten gold, which Helten ignored, saying that he would return in a while after the group had a chance to talk about their offer. After a brief discussion with Dermot and Shanni, Darrow waited for his chance to grab Helten again while the proprietor was making his rounds, offering fifty gold for Helten to drop the complaint and get Barzog out of jail.

Helten made a show of considering the offer, commenting that the group must want Barzog pretty badly. He then observed that he got a lot of pleasure from seeing Barzog rot in jail, maybe one hundred gold worth. Darrow objected, using colorful language in his argument that one hundred was an outlandish sum, also suggesting that the group's friendship would be part of the deal. Helten pondered briefly and then said that fifty gold would be enough, along with a favor they could do him. He then asked to see the color of their gold before agreeing, so Darrow pulled out a small satchel and counted out the gold, grumbling.

Helten said as soon as they did the favor for him, they had a deal. He explained that he had a problem by the name of Helga. She ran the Rusty Cutlass inn, over in the western part of the same district, and was always talking bad about Helten and the Muddy Ogre. He thought this was bad for business and asked the adventurers to shut her up, not caring how they did it. He concluded by saying that if he didn't get any reports of "that sow" badmouthing him, as of sundown the following day he would complete his end of the deal. Dermot said that this didn't seem so bad, to which Helten replied that they hadn't met her yet, asking them to return the following evening to finish their business.

After the half-orc proprietor walked off again on his rounds, the group conferred amongst themselves. Darrow thought the new task would offer a good chance for a bar fight, although how exactly that would keep Helga from talking about the Muddy Ogre was not obvious. Aerikoth observed that they could instead simply offer Helten the one hundred gold he had originally asked for, but the others were keen to see what could be done with Helga first. 

It was only a short walk to the Rusty Cutlass, where Helga the half-orc proprietoress greeted them warmly as new customers, trumpeting her rooms as cheap, neat and clean – unlike the lice-ridden ones at the Muddy Ogre. She was a little taken aback at Darrow declining the rooms and then slightly puzzled after the others asked how her business was going. Dermot after an uncomfortable pause took the plunge, explaining that they were there to have a word with her about Helten. This prompted some yelling from Helga, who it turned out had spent ten years as Helten's wife before leaving him, alleging in the process that he'd "done things" with humans, elves and animals.

Aerikoth dryly expressed his amusement with the situation, while Dermot gamely tried to argue the logical merits of leaving any hatred of Helten behind her. Helga volubly agreed that she wanted nothing more to do with that "pig-humper" ever again, which however was not exactly what Dermot was looking for. She also complained about the two hundred gold that she claimed Helten owed her. Darrow then interjected, saying maybe he could offer her something – an attraction for her inn – in return for not speaking any more of the “scoundrel”. Darrow explained that he was a fight-loving dwarf and offered to take on all comers in a pit fight with blunted weapons the following night, staking fifty of his own gold. Helga could sell ale and charge an entrance fee, with Darrow only taking a quarter of it. This proposal appealed to the businesswoman in Helga, who agreed, but only on the condition that Helten show up to the fights and promise not to say a word during them. She promised in turn to not say a word ever again about Helten. (_The dwarf's insistence on bar fighting as the way to resolve this situation - admittedly, his preferred solution to many different situations - for once has borne fruit. --R_) 

Darrow said he would tell Helten about the event, as Dermot looked on with a puzzled expression. Helga then advised Darrow to spread word around town over the next day, proclaiming a two gold entry fee to the event and the chance to place wagers with the house on the match outcomes. Their business concluded for the moment, the four adventurers then beat a retreat through the Rusty Cutlass’ exit. (_Not having been in these types of situations myself, it is fascinating to read these examples of negotiations with various personages. The party seems to be following an unusual strategy, however, which I am not sure I could replicate if placed in their shoes. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

While Darrow was looking forward to the fights, Shanni and Dermot were less happy with the way things had gone, as the need to do more favors further complicated the situation. Aerikoth reiterated his view that they could pursue the option of simply offering Helten the hundred gold. Shanni did not think it was likely he would accept it at this point, commenting that they had placed themselves in the middle of a relationship fight. The group turned back towards the Muddy Ogre, with Darrow grumbling that somebody else would be doing the talking when they got there, as he'd had enough for the day.

Before they all reached the inn, Dermot and Shanni offered to start spreading the word around town about Darrow's upcoming fights, as time was of the essence. Darrow and Aerikoth agreed, deciding to then go brace Helten themselves regarding Helga's demand. The two adventurers pulled up seats in the Muddy Ogre before a roaring fireplace and then flagged Helten down as he was making his rounds of the place.

Darrow informed him that they had reached an agreement with Helga, with a catch. First, they had to arrange for Darrow's pit fights - which Helten thought would be great fun - and second, Helten's silent presence there would be required. The half-orc was unsure about this part of the proposition, but when Darrow assured him that Helga had sworn an oath to say no more against him afterwards, he assented.

After Darrow had sworn on his beard that he would not throw any fights, Helten affirmed that he would put some coin on him and hopefully make a tidy profit. Helten then departed and an ale arrived for Darrow. The dwarf and Aerikoth talked animatedly before the crackling fire about the challenges they faced in finding and rescuing Janatha, as well as their more immediate concerns over the next day.

About an hour later, Shanni and Dermot came in out of the cold, glad to join the other two by the Muddy Ogre’s fireplace. As they warmed up, Dermot mentioned they had heard that Bagra's Tavern, in the Eastern sector, was where some of the rougher crowd gathered. This prompted a discussion about potential opponents for Darrow. The bartender came over at this point, asking for Darrow and presenting him with an ale, on the house. Shanni said she was thirsty, so the dwarf passed it over to her. The companions took the opportunity to ask the bartender more about Bagra's Tavern. While he said that it didn't have the class of the Muddy Ogre, he admitted that they would get decent crowds some nights, with musicians playing and some mercenaries in attendance.

After the bartender had left, Darrow scratched his forehead in thought and then advised Shanni to be careful about the drink she had received. She said she was way ahead of him and surreptitiously poured it out. Dermot suggested that they head for Bagra's and the four exited the inn into the snowy night.
Once having arrived inside Bagra's Tavern and finished brushing the snow from their clothes, they took in the crowded lower-level room. Dermot was impressed by the musicians and took up a space at the bar, while Darrow spotted a group of mercenaries who he thought would like a good fight.

Drinks were purchased and Darrow introduced himself to the mercs, informing them of the fights at the Rusty Cutlass the following night. One of them called Jenks had a reputation as a fistfighter and confidently predicted that he would lay Darrow out at the fights. Moving on, Darrow found a dwarven patron and talked for a while in their native tongue, reporting afterwards that he was interested in attending the fights as well.

While debating who else they should try and interest in the fights as they enjoyed the music, the adventurers noted two newcomers in scarlet cloaks who had just entered the tavern. Darrow recognized them and waved them over, reminding them of their last meeting in Reddansyr. The taller human, who looked like a fighter type, hailed Darrow and commented that it was a long way from the Giant's Folly. His halfling companion also greeted them, boasting of the Scarlet Company's deeds in reopening the Starmantle road, which somewhat embarrassed the fighter. Introductions were made all around, with Juril and the halfling Slipster respectively being taken aback or sniggering at Darrow using the nickname "Beast" for Shanni. Slipster was eager to attend the fights, once it was known that betting would be plentiful, and the halfling said he would see how many of the others in the Scarlet Company could attend.

Darrow bought a round in order to be friendly, although with a close eye on his coin pouch while around Slipster. The dwarf was deliberately vague in response to a question from Juril about their current work. After the drinks were finished, Juril and Slipster took their leave, saying they should be going to meet their companion Firewine, but promised to attend the fights at the Rusty Cutlass. Aerikoth then reviewed for the others what was known about the Scarlet Company, mentioning that a sorcerer was among their number, as well as a few others. The wizard also described how Rahnee and their former minstrel companion had aided the company with a map during their last encounter in Reddansyr.


----------



## Carlo-One

On Alturiak 28, the group split up after breakfast in order to spread the word about Darrow’s fight night at the Rusty Cutlass. Later, as the sun was setting, the four adventurers made their way back to the Vulture's Roost. Shanni was the last to arrive, joining the others in the common room. After a short wait for Darrow to get himself ready, during which time the others speculated on exactly how much ale he intended to drink before combat, the four adventurers made their way to Helga's establishment, which was tricked out for the fights. The half-orc proprietoress went over the rules with the dwarven fighter, which were quite simple: no real armor or weapons; and the choice of fighting barehand or with clubs would go to Darrow's challengers. When asked, the dwarf said that he was "born ready" and went off to a side room to divest himself of his armor.

Once Darrow emerged, Helga went over to say something to him privately, then the show was on. Helga began whipping the crowd of mercenaries, adventurers and other sundry types into a state of excitement, while also taking care to point out where they could buy ale. Helten, the half-orc proprietor of the Muddy Ogre, by then had also arrived, along with a couple of his bodyguards. He remained silent, however, sticking to his end of the bargain.

Helga declared that there would be five challengers - five of the meanest fighters around, all of whom wanted the 50 gold that Darrow had put up as a stake. The combatants had to stay in a square carpeted area, keeping at least one foot in or be declared the loser. Once a fighter went down, that would also be considered a defeat.

The first fighter announced by Helga turned out to be a drunken halfling, who was there to show his "HIN PRIDE!" Darrow quickly stomped him into the ground, to the roars of the crowd, then took a rest break next to Aerikoth and Dermot; the ranger had cheered heartily for his dwarven companion. The dwarf looked wistfully at the ale keg, but eventually decided against a drink. Meanwhile, Shanni was busy chatting up Juril, the fighter from the Scarlet Company.

The second challenger was a mercenary who chose to use the clubs. He went at Darrow hard and got in a few painful hits, coming back gamely after Darrow's answering blows, but the dwarf's power and skill in the end were too much and the man finally fell to the ground, unable to move. One of the tavern guards hauled him away and Darrow used his rest time to apply some healing, as Aerikoth complimented him on his performance.

Darrow declared himself ready and Helga enthusiastically announced NUMBER THREE! who turned out to be a big bruiser of a half-orc mercenary. The half-orc chose to use his fists and boasted that he would make Darrow eat dirt. The dwarf remained silent and got to work as soon as Helga called for the fight to start. While the half-orc was a good fighter, Darrow's fists repeatedly struck him in his kidneys and other vulnerable areas, making the large brawler eventually collapse to the floor.

This time, over in his corner, Darrow accepted a drink along with some more healing. A private word was exchanged with Aerikoth and the dwarf put a ring on, but he was then quietly upbraided by Helga, who had witnessed the action. The dwarf readied himself and walked back into the fighting area, displaying his ringless hands to her.

Next up was the mercenary fighter Jenks, famed for his fisticuffs, whom Darrow had previously encountered at Bagra's Tavern. Jenks naturally chose fists and the fight was on, to the roar of an excited crowd. Jenks struck quickly from his fighting stance, cutting open Darrow's lip, then traded jabs with the dwarf, expertly moving to take advantage of openings. After landing a solid right to Darrow's head, however, Jenks left himself open to a massive combination from the dwarf, who laid the mercenary low. After Jenks managed to get up, he shook Darrow's hand, congratulating him on being the first ever opponent to beat him, then limped away.

Darrow retired to the back room for a few minutes' rest and to apply more healing to his battered body. Helga meanwhile was whipping the crowd up, announcing that the last challenger was a SHE! Darrow then stepped out of his room and stood before the crowd, ready to face his final opponent, to a mix of yelling and drunken cheers.

Helga swung open a door and called out to what was behind it...a pig in a dress. As the crowd catcalled, Helga paraded the pig around, yelling out that Helten knew her well, having "given her the SHAFT plenty o' times!" The pig indeed squealed when it looked in Helten's direction. The large half-orc's face turned beet red and, after shaking his fist silently at Helga, he stormed out. A grinning Helga raised Darrow's hand and declared him the victor, as he and his companions looked on bemusedly.

(_It seems that Helten's ex-wife got everything she wanted out of the event. Who says half-orcs aren't cunning? We shall now see if the party does as well as Helga, dependent as it is on Helten keeping the bargain to drop his complaint against the imprisoned Barzog. Darrow will receive a good amount of coin and got the chance to participate in a series of fights - apparently one of his greatest pleasures in life - so the dwarf at least came out ahead in the business. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

As the crowd at the Rusty Cutlass ordered more drinks and started thinning out around the fight ring, the Scarlet Company members present came over to congratulate Darrow. Slipster thought the whole thing had been great, while the fighter Juril was obviously a little shocked by the event. Firewine, their cleric, was solicitous of Darrow's health. Juril somewhat shyly said goodbye to Shanni, while Firewine explained that the Scarlet Company was having a meeting the next day at the Order of Kainen, which the adventurers would be welcome to join.

As they watched the other adventuring company depart, Darrow, Aerikoth, Shanni and Dermot also noted the presence in the crowd of Helena and her bodyguard Myrghal, whom they had previously encountered at the Vulture's Roost. The four then talked some more about the fights, afterwards agreeing to go see Helten in the morning and find out what sort of mood he would be in to receive them.

The next morning on Alturiak 29, Darrow returned to the Rusty Cutlass, accompanied by Aerikoth, Dermot and Shanni, in order to pick up his share of the previous night's take. Helga cheerily greeted the dwarf and spent an entire minute counting out his gold. Shanni however looked none-too-pleased (_this seems to be her default attitude --R)_ and Dermot stood off to one side, scowling with his arms folded in front of him. Aerikoth remained silent and watchful, as was his wont.

Once the coins were all in his pouch, Darrow expressed some doubt as to whether they would do him any good, considering what had happened the night before with Helten. Helga shrugged and stated she would keep her part of the bargain, as the "pig-humper" had kept his. The group then took their leave, with Dermot making some threatening comments on the way out that appeared to make little impression on the half-orc proprietoress.

After the group had started making their way through the streets towards the Muddy Ogre, Darrow announced that he planned to keep his mouth shut with Helten, as it only seemed to land them in trouble. He hoped that the coin at least would be enough to pay Helten off, although he said it was not that much, less than a hundred gold. Shanni was not surprised and said that she had expected Helga to fleece them.

At the tavern, Helten was found in the middle of making his rounds. Darrow tried to hide himself behind his companions, while Shanni assumed a sheepish expression and apologized to the large half-orc, who unleashed a torrent of cursing and complaining, Dermot meanwhile attempted to appear stern and immovable. Helten after a while grudgingly admitted that the "she-devil" had kept her word, and no one could say that he would go back on his.

Helten then asked them to tell him again what they planned to do with Barzog. When Shanni said they had work for him that would get him out of town, Helten said he would get his "scum of a half-brother" out of jail as long as they blew town within two days. After that, he said he might remember something else that Barzog needed to be locked up for, along with anybody he might be with. As he departed for the jailhouse, the half-orc proprietor made it clear that he never wanted to see either Barzog or the party again.


----------



## Carlo-One

After discussing possible ways to get rid of Barzog after obtaining what information they could from him, the group exited the Muddy Ogre. Aerikoth headed directly for the Vulture's Roost, their agreed-upon meeting point, while the others took more indirect routes. Shanni said she wanted to purchase a cloak with a hood to keep the rain off, as well as perhaps check out the docks and see about picking up Barzog from jail.

Shanni and Dermot decided to stop first at the prison. The sergeant of the guard said that they had just missed Helten and indicated that some paperwork still needed to be completed before Barzog could be freed. Somewhat frustrated, the two then departed for the Vulture's Roost. Upon entering the inn, Dermot and Shanni noticed Aerikoth at a nearby table, and also saw Helena and her bodyguard Myghal, who departed immediately after they arrived.

As the two joined Aerikoth, the wizard inquired regarding how things had gone at the jail. In response to a question from Dermot, he informed the others that he had been speaking with Helena and Myghal, who were from the Order of Kainen. Helena had been interested in knowing if Aerikoth, as a fellow mage, was aware of the activities of Wiljur, the local practitioner of the art. Aerikoth noted that Wiljur was under suspicion of working towards dark ends. (_This clears up at least to some extent the mystery surrounding the couple, who had been seen by the company at various times around Starmantle, but introduces a new one in the form of Wiljur. "Dark ends" for a wizard could mean many things. --C_)

Darrow arrived and observed there was no Barzog with them; the others explained the delay with the paperwork. After discussing their options, the four decided to head back to the prison to see what was going on, despite the rain and hail outside. Once at the prison, the sergeant greeted them again, mentioning that they seemed impatient. Shanni stated that they would wait there, so as to not miss Barzog's release. The sergeant noted that these things took time, pausing and then coughing meaningfully. The import of his actions was not lost on the group. Uttering a short oath, Darrow "accidentally" dropped a small stack of coins on the sergeant's desk. The paperwork went remarkably fast after this and soon the group was standing in front of Barzog's cell, where the sergeant informed the half-orc that he was to be released into the custody of the four adventurers.

Barzog expressed his gratitude and his expectations that the group would set him up with something to wear besides his filthy underclothes, all that he had on him when he was arrested. In response to a question from Dermot, the half-orc indicated that he had nowhere in particular to go, so would be happy to go wherever "da bosses" wanted. First on the list was getting some clothes for Barzog. He led the group to a nearby store, where a halfling merchant was happy to sell Barzog an old suit of leathers in his size, in exchange for the ten gold that Darrow had provided the half-orc. The merchant was less happy when Barzog stripped down in the middle of the store to put on his new outfit, as was the rest of the group, who averted their eyes too late.

After perusing the rest of the merchant's stock, the group headed out into the city. Somewhat disoriented in the rain, they took a roundabout route to the Vulture's Roost, passing by the headquarters of the Order of Kainen, which Barzog regarded uneasily, but denied having anything to do with. Once at the Roost, the half-orc became very enthusiastic about the prospect of getting some ale. Dermot said that they could get one round, but then would need to talk, and went off to order some ales from Devins.

Once Barzog was happily drinking, Shanni took the lead in alternately cajoling and interrogating the half-orc. She explained that Helten had been difficult to persuade, but that in the end he wanted to see Barzog busily engaged in work somewhere. (Somewhere far from him, Darrow added under his breath.) Barzog confessed to having some friends who sometimes had work, as he put it, although they did not like strangers. Barzog offered to introduce them to his "friends" who the half-orc explained needed "tough guys" and also might be interested in Aerikoth, since they did not have a wizard of their own. Despite Shanni's repeated questioning, Barzog would only say that they sometimes had to escort cargo for a couple days, starting in Starmantle and then leaving the city.

Barzog then said he could go talk to his friends about having the group work with them, with everyone meeting together at night; he said that his friends did not like doing business in the daytime. Darrow was the first to observe that Barzog could simply just run off, prompting the half-orc to express his incredulity at the idea. Barzog, however, ceded the point and then asked which one of them wanted to accompany him for the rest of the day. After the adventurers spent some time looking at each other and then arguing about who should go, Darrow volunteered.


----------



## Carlo-One

The dwarf and the half-orc were gone for about an hour, leaving Aerikoth, Shanni and Dermot at the Vulture's Roost. On their return, Barzog happily accepted another round of ale from Darrow, who explained to the others that they had a meeting set with Barzog's "friends" at dusk, by the docks. Over the next couple of hours at the inn, Barzog remained immune to further questions and blandishments, instead producing a large quantity of gold and starting to drink his way through it. The half-orc's speech gradually became even cruder than normal, but more incomprehensible as he slurred his words, so there was a positive side to his drinking binge. Only after he was physically unable to continue did he stop. Devins, having made a fair amount of coin that afternoon, allowed Dermot to take Barzog up to an available room in order for the half-orc to sleep it off. Aerikoth meanwhile had found a room of his own, in order to study his spellbook.

Shortly after Dermot had returned to report on Barzog's condition to Darrow and Shanni, all three were quite surprised when Rahnee Roaringhorn stepped through the inn's door and greeted them with a wry smile. Her companions were pleased to see her, mentioning that they had only been in Starmantle for a couple of days themselves. Rahnee explained that she had been “dropped back” at Jandrico's establishment in Westgate, where she was informed of the others' destination. She then eagerly listened as Shanni brought her up to date on the group's efforts to track down possible leads to Janatha's whereabouts. (_It is good to see Rahnee rejoin her companions, who as I have observed before seem uninterested in each other's private business; no questioning or explanation regarding Rahnee's short sojourn with her family in Waterdeep is mentioned. Or perhaps the chronicler deliberately did not record it? Something to ponder. --C_)

In response to a question from Rahnee, Darrow described the "friends" of Barzog that he had met earlier that day as a bunch of bandits - tough, skilled, possibly pirates. The dwarf had some doubts as to their professionalism, however, if they employed Barzog on a regular basis. As the four were discussing whether or not to venture out into the rain, the former stowaway Errend walked in, looking much improved in his new squire's tunic. Errend also showed some newfound manners and gallantry while being introduced to Rahnee. He explained that he had been looking for them in order to properly thank them for their help. He said that he was now a bonded servant to a member of the Order of Kainen, Sir Robin, known as "the brave" in some local minstrel songs. Before departing, Errend invited the group to visit the Order and talk to Sir Robin, should they wish.

By dusk on Alturiak 29, Aerikoth had not yet emerged from his studies and the others were disinclined to disturb him. Rahnee decided to take Errend up on his offer and visit the Order of Kainen while Darrow, Shanni and Dermot went to meet Barzog's "friends". Barzog first had to be woken up, Darrow again volunteering to deal with the half-orc after an underwhelming show of enthusiasm from his companions.

Once Barzog was downstairs and mobile, the three followed him out of the Vulture's Roost to the Northern Docks. There, the first mate of _The Blind Man_, who was called Red Ortho, welcomed Barzog back with a barked order to get down to the ship's hold to help clean up, while he talked business with Darrow and the others. The half-orc protested, but then slunk away, muttering, to obey the order.

Red Ortho then turned his attention to Darrow, who he admitted looked pretty tough. He said he had done some checking around and that Darrow had quite a rep in the city. If the dwarf and his companions could get a job done for him, he said, then they could sail with him when the ship left at midnight. Dermot played the part of an enthusiastic ruffian, while Shanni decided silence was the best option.

Ortho explained that he needed his crew working on the ship and could not afford to send them off to collect certain things owed them before they sailed. Cutting to the chase, he said that Councilman Jebers owed him 100 gold and a token, the latter item apparently conferring privileges on Jebers that were now revoked. Ortho did not care how they accomplished this and in response to a question from Darrow said that Jebers should not be talking about what he had done, if he was smart. Shanni broke her silence to confirm that they should not involve the name of either Red Ortho or his ship, but pointed out that Jebers would surely know who was behind them. Ortho said that of course he would know, but again would not be talking.

Since the group were evidently up for the job, Ortho told them that Jebers normally went from the Council building to the baths in the Eastern sector and gave them a description of their target. He also mentioned that the usual fee paid to a group sailing on a run with _The Blind Man _was 500 gold, to be split however they wanted once the voyage was over. Ortho was a little confused when asked by Darrow and Shanni about their duties, but said that if they were willing to collect for him, they would be all right, as the coin was good and they were not the types to be talking about it afterwards. (_Of course Red Ortho is being deliberately vague about his ship's business, as he assumes the party already knows about it, having been introduced by Barzog. This is what comes from having friends in low places. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

The three – Darrow, Dermot and Shanni – then headed off the docks and toward the Council building, which they found closed for the evening. A passing mercenary pointed them in the direction of the bath house, which was just north of Bagra's Tavern, after Darrow mentioned he could use a bath after his long journey. The three discussed some preliminary plans on the way there, the basic idea being for Shanni to lure Councilman Jebers out of the baths to a place where Darrow and Dermot would be waiting.

The three entered the bath house and were greeted by a chatty attendant, who explained the rules of the place and pointed out the changing area. After they had changed, they scoped out the place further, noting the steam room below as well as the bathing pools on the main floor. As the steam room was otherwise unoccupied, they modified their plan to have Darrow and Dermot waiting there, while Shanni would attempt to find Jebers and have him accompany her downstairs. Darrow and Dermot decided to get back into their normal clothes, in order to be more intimidating.

After some time had passed, Darrow and Dermot heard Shanni and a man approaching their hiding spot in the steam room. Stepping out suddenly, they blocked the exits as Shanni faked surprise at their appearance. Jebers made a show of protecting Shanni, who was included in Darrow and Dermot's threats to make Jebers disappear if he did not hand over the gold and the token that they wanted. Talking fast, Jebers said that he would go upstairs and get what they wanted from his locker, asking them not to harm the girl. Darrow and Dermot allowed him to leave, again menacing Shanni.

A couple minutes passed and then the bath house attendant appeared, presenting Shanni with a token. He explained that Councilman Jebers sent his regrets, but had been forced to leave suddenly, and had asked the attendant to give it to her, saying he was sorry. Shanni accepted it and then went back upstairs to change, before meeting the other two outside the bath house.

Once they were sure no one was following them, Darrow, Shanni and Dermot returned to the Vulture's Roost. Rahnee was nowhere to be found, however, and Aerikoth remained locked in his room, studying his magic. As there were still some hours before midnight, the three decided to provision themselves in advance of their upcoming voyage into the unknown, as well as reconnoiter the ship some more. Shanni went over to Devins and let the innkeeper know that they would be gone for a short while, out on a little stroll, in case their friends asked about them.

The cold, snowy night lent a certain urgency to their movements, although they were careful not to be seen by the ship's watch as they made their way to vantage point near it. A passing patrolman did query their intentions, but Darrow fed him a story about taking their bearings while they looked for an armorsmith, which satisfied the man. After the patrolman continued on his rounds, however, Darrow got the idea to question him further about the ship and took off after him, leaving the other two at their station. Returning shortly afterwards, the dwarf reported that they had a nice chat, up until he had inquired about the ship, at which point the patrolman became real quiet and rather peeved.

After noting some of the items near the ship, including a caged wagon, the three moved on and stopped first at a strong-smelling leatherworkers' shop. Shanni was interested in a hooded cloak, but none were at hand. The three afterwards went to the Temple of Waukeen for some healing supplies, then found an open store which sold bolts of cloth which Shanni thought might be useful for crafting a hood.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Slaver Isle*

Returning to the Vulture's Roost, Darrow, Shanni and Dermot ancily waited for their companions to arrive in the common room. Aerikoth descended and joined them first, his studies completed. A while later Rahnee entered, stamping the snow from her boots. She informed them that during her visit to the headquarters of the Order of Kainen, she had received a polite reception, but had learned little of substance. Darrrow, Shanni and Dermot then explained about the "job" they had been able to obtain via Barzog's introduction. Dermot described their new "employers" as having dodgy shipping, guards looking the other way, and their fingers in local government. He also confirmed that they used the Astorians' mark.

After some light banter to lift their spirits - from everyone except Aerikoth - the companions finalized their preparations for leaving the inn, retrieving their necessary gear and in Dermot's case asking the bartender to refill his hip flask. They rapidly made their way through the cold night to the northern docks, where Red Ortho was waiting for them impatiently. The first mate of _The Blind Man _was pleased enough, however, to receive the Astorians token from Shanni and 100 gold from Darrow. (_This must have been contributed by the dwarf in place of the gold the adventurers had been asked to "acquire" from the councilman, along with the token. It seems that they have invested a goodly sum in their quest already, certainly more than the rewards received. I do not believe this is typical behavior for adventuring companies. --C_)

Red Ortho then explained the rules of the ship to the adventurers, which were simple enough. They were to put themselves up in the cabins, selecting two of them for the group. They were also welcome to gamble with "the boys" in the common cabin spaces if they liked. The group was not to show themselves on deck until the ship made landfall or unless called for. They were also ordered to stay out of the hold, unless someone called them there, which would not happen until after they picked up the "shipment" if at all. Dermot Kenner asked if they would be out at sea long, to which Red Ortho replied that they should be at their destination around sunup.

Per their instructions, the five companions headed for the cabins, which at least were warmer than the outside air. There, they were warmly greeted by Pincer, the head of the ship's guards, and introductions were made. A number of guards were either sleeping or conversing in low tones in the main cabin area, with a bunch of bedrolls close to the wall by the entry door. Pincer mentioned that additional guards were in the ship's hold, cleaning up, and clued them into the fact that Red Ortho actually ran the ship, with the captain just doing the sailing.

Pincer had already heard of Darrow, as the dwarf's recently-acquired fame as a pit fighter in Starmantle proceeded him, and he eagerly asked the dwarf about the fights. The two then chatted about Darrow's experiences, Pincer's enthusiasm being evident, along with his disappointment at having missed seeing the fights. Darrow casually mentioned that they had not received much detail about their current job, leading Pincer to explain that the adventurers were there in case "something heavy" came their way; they made good profits, so hiring a little insurance made sense. Pincer then inquired what they had done for Red Ortho in order to get hired, which Shanni and Rahnee deflected without truly answering.


----------



## Carlo-One

After _The Blind Man_ got underway, the companions picked two of the available cabins, conversing among themselves about their situation prior to going to sleep. The ship kept on a steady course during the night and the companions were up around dawn on Alturiak 30. Shanni was the first to brave the main cabin, quietly moving past a sleeping rank of guards and then striking up a conversation with the guard on duty by the door.

Once Shanni had finished getting what she could out of the guard, she returned to her cabin and checked on Rahnee, who was apparently seasick. After a while, sounds of activity were heard from the cabin deck. Shanni, Darrow and Dermot came out of their respective cabins to see a group of guards moving out, with their overseer commenting that the hold wouldn’t finish cleaning itself. Aerikoth meanwhile remained in his room to study, unconcerned about the guards’ activity.

The other three briefly went up on the deck, observed a pair of half-orc guards, then retreated to the men’s cabin to discuss things privately, leaving Rahnee to privately moan and groan. Shanni mentioned that she had not been able to obtain much more detail about the ship’s “cargo” from her earlier conversation, as the guard had become suspicious of her questions. Hearing some muffled voices outside, Darrow put his ear to the door and relayed that the talk was about the ship arriving at an island in two hours, where their cargo would be picked up.

After some further discussion, the group was hungry enough to go see what was for breakfast, announced by a thud and some cursing. Pincer by then had joined the two half-orc guards, who were now manning a cauldron filled with food looking vaguely like oatmeal. He helpfully pointed out that the food was at least well-cooked, with nothing possibly being alive in it. Shanni, apparently both the hungriest and bravest, tentatively tasted a bowl of the glop, then shrugged and finished it off. Dermot and Darrow then followed her lead.

As soon as they had finished their food, the larger of the two half-orc guards, called One-Eye, asked Darrow if he was a gambler. Having heard of Darrow’s reputation as a brawler, One-Eye challenged him to a fight, with fifty gold as the stakes. Darrow, not being one to turn down a good fight - or a bad one, for that matter - deposited his stake with Dermot and stripped himself of weapons and armor, as did One-Eye, under Pincer’s supervision. Aerikoth emerged from his cabin and stood at the door, watching the two prepare.

With the rules being simple - no killing, no leaving the deck’s open space, and the last one standing wins - Darrow and One-Eye got to it, after exchanging some verbal barbs. The scarred half-orc had the swagger of a veteran and after planting his feet, got in a vicious right hook to Darrow’s jaw, snapping the dwarf’s head back. Darrow shrugged it off, however, and then stepped in to start pummeling the half-orc’s torso. One-Eye could not keep up with the flurry of blows and Darrow laid him on the floor with a blow to the head. The half-orc struggled up for a moment, but then his eyes rolled into the back of his head and he fell back down.

Darrow collected his winnings as One-Eye’s companions revived him. Pincer was suitably impressed by Darrow’s fighting prowess, commenting that this was why he thought it was good to hire “specialists”. Shanni pulled out a handkerchief to dab at Darrow’s cuts. Pincer was noncommittal in response to a question from Dermot about their jobs, saying he would return later with their orders.


----------



## Carlo-One

In order to pass the time, Dermot suggested a bit of storytelling, as both he and Shanni were interested about how the adventuring group known as “Helm’s Shadows” had originally got together. Aerikoth and Darrow took turns talking about their adventures, explaining how they had first joined the group and describing the different enemies and encounters they had together. Aerikoth’s story focused on the group’s discovery of and struggle against the ancient lich Ashnakzeroth, while Darrow’s tale featured their descent into the Clan Ironhelm Deep Delves and the recovery of the clan’s legendary axe, named Haelgrim, which Darrow bore.

As Darrow finished his tale, Aerikoth excused himself and went into the cabin he was using in order to study his spellbooks, shutting the door behind him. Rahnee then staggered out of her cabin, looking pale and complaining that the grog Darrow had given her must have been off, because she does _not _get seasick. The dwarf in response just shrugged and pithily observed that “Sometimes ye get th' troll, sometimes th' troll gets ye.”

Pincer arrived and invited the group to come up on the main deck, although he had no intention of bothering the wizard at his studies. Shanni and Rahnee leapt at the chance of getting some fresh air and were followed up to the deck by Darrow and Dermot. The dwarf expressed his amazement at the amount of water visible, as Pincer pointed out that their island destination was visible at a distance off the starboard bow, through the fog. Dermot briefly disappeared down the ladder to the hold area, but was observed by Pincer, who called Dermot back immediately, advising him not to try the captain’s patience, since the hold was off limits.

After the group had a chance to catch their breaths and adapt to the movement of the ship, Red Ortho clambered up from below deck. He said they were more or less on schedule to land at their “resupply island” in two hours. He described how the ship captain would need to time the tide and then beach the ship in some soft sand by the island, there being no pier or other facilities for the ship to dock. Shanni questioned whether that would harm the ship, but Red Ortho reassured her that it would not, if done right.

Red Ortho then moved on to describe the situation they would face. He related how the last time the ship had been at the island, they had encountered problems on land. Three of their camp guards had disappeared at night, with no sign of a struggle or anything else that had happened to them. Dermot threw in a jest about giant tortoises, but Red Ortho was not amused. He added that some of “the boys” had felt something cold during the night, but that was all; he noted that the island was not very big. When Rahnee incredulously questioned how three men could have simply disappeared from camp, Red Ortho cursed and said that was why the adventurers had been hired, to tackle the problem.

Following some additional questions about the island and the three guards’ disappearances, during which it was spelled out to Shanni that the ship was run by slavers, the four fell to discussing what could have been responsible, with speculation running from invisible dragons to shades. Some color commentary was also provided by One-Eye, who came up from below decks to puke his guts out at the ship’s rail, one of the lingering results of his fight with Darrow.

Pincer at this point came up on deck and offered to show Darrow something in his cabin. After several minutes, the dwarf returned and casually motioned his companions over where they could speak privately. Whispering, Darrow told them that Pincer had provided some additional information on the incident with the guards. Apparently two of them had decided to take a girl from the slave pen and had gone off with her into the night. Later, however, the girl had returned alone and screaming, unable to say to anyone what had happened. Despite the guards being doubled, another one of them also disappeared. The four companions considered the ramifications of this, speculating that a desire for revenge might be behind the actions. (_Pincer privately volunteering this information is an indication that not all the slavers are necessarily alike in their depravity, although you will have to judge for yourself whether justice is served in the end. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

After _The Blind Man _had been successfully beached near shore by the captain, Aerikoth came up on deck to observe the results. Rahnee decided to remain on board to try and investigate further on the ship, while the others debarked for the island. Aerikoth, Darrow, Shanni and Dermot were rowed the short distance to shore, with Pincer and a number of guards following.

Even though by now it was mid-morning, the fog remained thick. The four started exploring the immediate vicinity, with Darrow filling in Aerikoth about the additional information the others had obtained on the circumstances of the guards’ disappearances. Dermot observed what looked like an underground stream relatively near the shore, otherwise the area was unremarkable.

After moving some distance away, the four ran across a slave pen and a couple of bored guards. The slavers were willing enough to answer questions, but were of little help. The slaves appeared listless and Darrow noted that one in the corner appeared to be dead. One of the female prisoners, seeing Shanni observing them, wandered over and spoke to her in a low voice, but then moved on. As the four companions walked away, Shanni mentioned that the prisoner had asked if they were going to help. (_I can only imagine the desperation felt by those poor souls, held captive in a slave pen on an island with no real hope of escape, and willing to grasp at any possibility of assistance that comes their way. --C_)

The four retraced their path to the underground stream, debating on the way how they could best deal with the situation. While the others were still talking, Dermot unstrung his bow and handed it to Darrow, then took off his cloak and boots and waded into the deep pool at the head of the stream, his head quickly disappearing. After a few short but anxious minutes, Dermot re-emerged, spluttering water, to explain that there was a cavern on the other side. Although he had no light to tell how large it was, he said that by the air movement it felt like a large space. Dermot had thought to affix a rope on the other side, which would help their passage through the water-filled tunnel.

Aerikoth offered to cast a light spell on Dermot, who after consulting with Darrow asked the wizard to enchant a dagger. Aerikoth took the dagger from Dermot, spoke a short word activating the light spell, then handed it back. Dermot then quickly plunged back into the water, with Shanni following him as soon as she divested herself of her own boots and cloak. After a much longer period of time than before, Dermot reappeared, followed by Shanni. He explained that the cavern extended for a long way and they had found signs that someone man-sized had been sleeping there. They also had found three sets of humanoid remains, along with some dead birds. Since further investigation was obviously needed, Darrow relieved himself of his armor and other encumbrances, at Shanni’s suggestion putting them in a sack and tying it to the rope. The four then entered the pool, one by one, with Aerikoth bringing up the rear.

Once all had emerged into the underground cavern, somewhat tired from the effort, it took them several tries to pull the rope and its attached burden to them while fighting the current. After Darrow and Shanni had re-equipped themselves, the group advanced into the cavern’s gloom. Dermot led them back to see the space at the end, where whoever (or whatever) had slept there had a mat on the floor, also passing the skeletal humanoid remains and bird carcasses.

Returning back along the cavern floor, Dermot thought he heard something, off in the dark. Shanni and Darrow then quietly said they had heard a hissing sound. Dermot drew his sword, the sound echoing off the nearby stone. Aerikoth waited silently while the others attempted to greet whatever was in the darkness. After a pause, a voice whispered, "Do you come to kill me?" Strangely, it did not sound upset at the prospect.

The four adventurers strained to hear more and Darrow lit a torch to try and see what was out there, but the voice had fallen silent and nothing could be seen. Eventually, Aerikoth declared that he would return to the ship and inform Rahnee of what had happened; he also needed to tend to his familiar and begin some spell preparations.


----------



## Carlo-One

Some minutes after the wizard had left, the others thought they heard something again, in the dark. Shanni advised Darrow to keep any light source doused, in order not to frighten away whatever it was. The voice in the dark suddenly began speaking again, asking if the adventurers would help it. In response to a question from Shanni, it explained - only partly coherently - that the slaves were its friends and that it was satisfied with the “bad men”. It described what had happened to it with a series of word images: movement, fear, blood, pain. After this terrifying experience, it had awoken in the dark, with a desire to hurt the bad men.

The voice continued, saying that there was one in the slave pen with whom he had felt a connection. Before disappearing, the voice asked them to return that night. Shanni, Dermot and Darrow were somewhat taken aback by what appeared to be an offer of assistance against the slavers, not knowing what to think of the offer or whoever was behind it. As they made their way back through the cavern, they encountered a sopping wet Rahnee, who had found the underground stream entrance per Aerikoth’s instructions, and filled her in.

The four then made their way to the slave pen, to see if they could identify the person of whom the voice had spoken. Once there, Dermot alertly spotted a male prisoner with his hands tied behind his back who had not been visible before. One of the guards ordered the man, a wizard called *Kain Graves*, to come to the fence and share anything of use that he knew with the adventurers. The two guards on duty, stomachs rumbling, then asked the adventurers if they would stand watch while the two got some lunch. Darrow was happy to agree to the idea on behalf of the group.

Under questioning, Kain revealed that he had special knowledge of the undead, thanks to coming from a family of necromancers. He explained that he had been on his way to Candlekeep when he had been drugged and captured after spending the night at an inn. Shanni empathized with his situation. Kain mentioned that he had tried to come up with an escape plan, but one of the half-orc guards had taken his magic gem, which contained his familiar’s sleeping place.

The four were satisfied that Kain was the one they were looking for, although they were split on how best to take him with them. Rahnee advocated simply spiriting him away, while Shanni thought it more prudent to ask permission of the slavers. Darrow agreed and volunteered to do the asking. When the two guards returned from lunch, he approached them and explained that the group wanted to use Kain as bait for whatever was hunting the slavers and would pay them back if he were damaged. The guards had no problem with this arrangement. A dark-haired female prisoner, the same one who had talked to Shanni before, walked up to Kain and briefly whispered to him, before he was let out of the slave pen.

Once they were out of sight and earshot of the pen, Darrow sat down and gave Kain a quick intro to the group, also mentioning Aerikoth’s presence on the ship. Darrow next asked if any of the other prisoners were sailors. Kain said that he thought one was, having been picked up from a sailor’s tavern. The wizard also mentioned that when his spell books were taken, he heard something about them being taken to a lair in a deep forest, which Kain thought must mean somewhere on the island. He further described the magic gem, containing his familiar named Xorn, that had been seized.

Dermot then informed Kain of how they were secretly working against the slavers, while having been hired to find whatever had been killing the guards on the island at night. Dermot commented that it might be a vengeful ghost, but they truly had no idea of what it was in reality, and could use Kain’s help. Kain in turn promised his assistance against the slavers, although he cautioned that he was limited to the spells he had memorized, without access to his spellbooks.

The group asked Shanni to go back and query the guards at the slave pen about the spell books, given that she had what Rahnee termed the best rapport with the slavers. Kain pointed out that if the books were on the island, so was the lair he had heard them mention. The guards it turned out had no information for Shanni, but pointed her towards Pincer, who was with the main guard group by the boat landing.

The five of them trooped over to the landing area, finding Pincer behind a group of guards. Leaving their companions a short distance away, Shanni and Dermot approached him and broached the topic of the spellbooks. Pincer indicated they could not be retrieved any time soon, since they had been sent away to “the lair”. However, he quite approved of their stated plan to use Kain as bait. The two then returned and informed the others.


----------



## Carlo-One

By that point it was getting on towards late afternoon on Alturiak 30. Having finished his business on board ship, Aerikoth returned to shore and spoke briefly with Pincer, who informed him that the others had acquired a slave to use as bait and should be nearby. Aerikoth set off into the interior of the island and quickly ran into Rahnee, who had been dispatched by the rest of the group to fetch the wizard.

At the entrance to the underground stream, Aerikoth was introduced to Kain Graves, the “slave necromancer” as Rahnee dubbed him, and given the latest on their encounter in the cavern. Aerikoth’s companions now thought the creature likely to be a vampire, but uncertainty remained high, as none of them had even been able to see it. Rahnee explained that Kain had agreed to assist them in return for his eventual freedom, or for cold steel between his ribs if he betrayed them. (_As a member of our Order, I must condemn all association with necromancers. The use of this one under the circumstances, however, appears to have been expedient to the party's cause. --C_)

Deciding to venture into the cavern once more while it was still daylight, the band of six descended into the pool and pulled themselves underwater, with Darrow going first and Aerikoth bringing up the rear. Having already made multiple trips, Dermot by this point was tired and had the most difficulties of all of them, but nevertheless managed to fight past the underground current.

The party then slowly made their way back to where the voice had first appeared, near a rocky ledge by an underground pool. Kain was put in front, presumably so the creature would recognize the slave with whom it had the connection. After waiting for a short while, several of them heard a faint splashing and the voice reappeared, observing that they had returned, although it was not yet dark. The voice also noted that they had brought “the one who speaks with the dark”, by which it meant Kain. It said that Kain “had the taint” and asked for his help, in a forlorn wail.

Kain in turn asked what the creature wanted. Semi-coherently, it said that it would be satisfied with a “red night” and for the “bad men” to pay. Shanni cannily inquired what would happen after there were no more bad men. The voice replied that it had thought of this, since their last meeting, and would be satisfied with one of the bad men…alive, to keep.

The creature’s offer of assistance against the slavers threw the party into some confusion, given the implications of massacring their enemies. Rahnee took the direct approach and asked the creature what and who it was. After a moment, it appeared before them, a pale creature looking as if it had once been a man. He called himself Tuli.

Tuli said that he had no need to breathe and could hide in the water, in order to kidnap someone; however, he could not defeat the slavers alone. Rahnee asked if he were a slave and how he had come to be like this. Again, Tuli was not fully coherent, but described how “one” had come on the ship, followed by red and coldness, then he awoke. Tuli stated that the one was not with the ship, this time, as he would have felt his presence. (_This description appears to describe the relationship between a vampire spawn and its sire. Tuli evidently does not yet have the full powers or characteristics of a vampire, otherwise he would be able to dispatch the slavers on his own. This situation also makes for more confusion in terms of the moral choices to be made by the party, although in the end this is resolved with some finality. --R_)

Discussion now shifted back to Tuli’s proposal. Tuli said that they would have to act that night, as the ship would be gone by morning. Shanni suggested that they should work out how best to help, promising to return at dark to share their plans; Tuli agreed to await them in the cave. Before the group departed, Aerikoth approached Tuli, who looked ready to bolt but stood his ground after the wizard promised not to harm him. Aerikoth studied the creature and asked him again what he remembered, getting the same response. Tuli then dove into the water and disappeared.

The adventurers decided to regroup back by the stream entrance to the cavern, as they had much to debate. Shanni and Darrow expressed strong reservations about giving one of the slavers to Tuli. Rahnee reminded them that their primary concern should be finding Janatha. A consensus emerged that at least they would need to preserve one of the slavers, perhaps Pincer, who knew where their lair was, as well as take control of the ship.


----------



## Carlo-One

After the group had reached their preliminary decision to take on the slavers, Rahnee decided to return aboveground, in order to more thoroughly scout the island and determine the full extent of the slaver presence. The others continued to refine their battle plans and Shanni was particularly interested in the idea of constructing some traps. With the ship being a key target for them, Shanni volunteered to make the tiring journey out of the cavern and check on its status. After a while, wet and exhausted, she returned to report that it was still beached; there would be at least several hours before high tide, with sunset perhaps an hour away. She then attempted to construct a trap with some of her possessions, but failed.

With night nearly upon them and Rahnee not having yet returned, the five decided to go inform Tuli of their plans. They once again went deeper into the cavern and Darrow made some noise to attract Tuli’s attention; however, Shanni suspected that the creature had been listening to them all along. Tuli appeared and listened to Dermot outline their plan, which amounted to defeating the slaver guards in separate groups. The adventurers would first take the slave pen guards, then head for the boat on the shore. Tuli’s role would be to lurk in the water offshore and attack the ship at an opportune moment. Shanni emphasized that they needed to move soon, before the slavers decided to take the boat back to the ship.

All of them then headed for the underground stream exit. Once back on the surface of the island, the adventurers made for the slave pen, while Tuli silently slipped into the stream, heading underwater for the shore. At the pen, the night guard shift was being changed and the four guards present were easily taken after Darrow engaged one of them in conversation then attacked with a blood-curdling battlecry. Shanni roused the freed slaves and had them make noise, in the hopes of attracting additional guards away from the main body at the boat. Among the guards’ bodies, Kain was able to find his gem and immediately summoned his familiar Xorn, who turned out to be a shadow.

The five adventurers formed up and headed for the boat, Aerikoth by this point having summoned a huge dire bear to accompany them. When they arrived at the main guard camp, Pincer’s eyes widened at the sight of the bear and he asked if that was the creature responsible for the guards’ disappearance. In response, Aerikoth cast a spell at him, attempting to polymorph him into a small helpless creature, but it failed. Pincer then called for the others to attack and the battle was on.

Although the guards had the advantage of numbers, the party was more fearsome in combat, Darrow’s axe and the bear’s claws wreaking havoc close in, while Shanni attacked from the flanks and Dermot tossed choking powder and employed his bow. Aerikoth’s next spells, hurled quickly after the first, succeeded in exploding a fireball among a group of slavers and then striking fear into several of their enemies, most crucially Pincer, who was in fact the last slaver left standing. Dermot noticed this and the ranger cried out to Aerikoth to call off his bear, while Shanni yelled at Darrow to try and break the dwarf’s battle-rage, which calmed once Pincer formally yielded. The slaver was then quickly disarmed and tied to a tree.

Dermot went off to round up the freed slaves. Meanwhile, Darrow took the lead in taunting Pincer, softening him up in order to make him more responsive to their questions. Dermot returned and reported that the slaves were fine, the ranger also observing some movement in the distance on the deck of the slaver vessel. Shanni did a more thorough job of tying Pincer up, to prevent an escape while the group headed for the ship. Aerikoth then commanded his summoned bear to guard Pincer, both to protect against his escape and to prevent any of the slaves from taking immediate revenge on him.


----------



## Carlo-One

The five adventurers moved to launch the boat from shore, then somewhat awkwardly paddled the short distance to the slaver ship. Once they arrived and boarded the main deck, they saw by the bodies there would be no resistance. Descending to the cabins, they found more bodies and Tuli locked in combat with one remaining slaver guard, who shortly afterwards succumbed to the creature’s natural weapons.

Tuli hissed that there was one more remaining, behind a closed and jammed cabin door. Shanni volunteered to try to open it, but Darrow took matters into his own hands and chopped the door open. Behind the door was Red Ortho, who immediately began begging for his life. He said that he had thrown the ship’s charts away, so now he was the only person who knew how to navigate back to the mainland. Shanni checked the chest in the cabin, finding no charts but several gems and other valuable items. (_The slaver - and pirate? - Red Ortho here demonstrates the survival qualities of cunning and an ability to switch sides when necessary, at least temporarily. His willingness to seize an evident opportunity for personal gain ultimately determines his fate. --R_)

Red Ortho offered to guide them to Westgate, Teziir or Starmantle, wherever they liked. Shanni responded by telling him they wanted to go wherever they were taking the slaves, so Red Ortho announced their destination would be Westgate. Dermot said they also wanted the location of the forest where the operation was based; Kain mentioned that it would be the same place the slavers had taken his spellbooks and other magic items. Red Ortho said that they could not take a ship there, so their destination would have to be one of the cities.

Dermot queried whether Westgate or Teziir were closest and Red Ortho answered Westgate. So that they could gain some privacy, the group directed Red Ortho to the inside of a cabin and set Tuli to watch the door. Shanni wondered whether it would be better to hold their conference on deck, but then Dermot pointed out it might not be a good idea to leave Tuli alone with their prisoner. Aerikoth observed that before deciding anything, it would be good to locate Lady Roaringhorn and obtain her input. Darrow raised the idea of taking the former slaves to Baron Pahar’s domain, sparking an animated discussion about what to do with them and their two slaver prisoners.

Dermot recalled that they had not yet examined the ship’s hold and went to check on it. Shanni then decided to explore the cabins some more, warning the others against traps after she found and disabled one. Dermot returned and advised the others that the half-orc Barzog was alone standing guard in the hold, but was not looking to cause any trouble.

At this point a nearly-naked and very wet Rahnee literally appeared before their eyes, asking wryly if she were late for the party. Her face was severely bruised on one side and she explained, somewhat woozily, that she believed she had fallen out of a tree. Before she could say anything further, Shanni suddenly recalled they had left Pincer back on shore and ran up on deck, diving off into the shallows.

Arriving at the tree where they had left Pincer, she found him still tied to it, with Aerikoth’s bear looming over him. The former slaves had gathered round the area, although leaving a respectful distance between themselves and the large animal. The woman who had previously spoken with Shanni at the slave pen, whose name was Nina, approached and greeted her. Nina was assured by Shanni that all was well and the slavers were all dead, except for Pincer and one other who were prisoners. Nina mentioned that some of the former slaves had looted the dead guards’ bodies, obtaining weapons and armor.

Shanni waved at the ship, to try and attract the others’ attention. After a short while, the adventurers aboard ship used the slaver boat to row back to the landing area and join Shanni. Nina and Kain greeted each other, evidently pleased and relieved that each of them was safe. Seeing the prisoners gathered around, Aerikoth prompted Darrow to inquire if any of them knew how to sail a ship. An older-looking, bearded man named Tomas answered affirmatively, saying that he thought they should be able at least to sail the ship to the coast, even with the lack of a real crew.

Aerikoth, after closely inspecting the unconscious Pincer’s ropes, dismissed the summoned bear. Rahnee then came up to inspect Pincer’s wounds, declaring that he was in poor shape and they would at least need to staunch some of the blood flowing from his wounds. Dermot carefully untied him and laid him on the ground, applying a healing poultice and then offering Pincer a potion once he had regained consciousness. Pincer stood up briefly and was derisively greeted by his captors, before slumping back down to the ground.


----------



## Carlo-One

Shanni began the serious part of questioning the slaver by stating that they had a problem: their vampire ally wanted someone to keep, who might just be Pincer. The fact that the creature on the island was a vampire and that the adventurers were on its side seemed to stagger Pincer, who expressed his incredulity. Shanni explained that they had no interest in selling the slaves - what Pincer had originally assumed - but wanted him to tell them the location of the slavers' base of operations. Pincer pointed out that if he told them, they could then feed him to the vampire anyway. Shanni replied by saying that something could likely be arranged, looking at the others. Dermot then put it to Pincer that either he or Red Ortho would be their guide. Pincer declared that it might as well be him, saying he would talk more once back on the ship.

As the adventurers started escorting Pincer to shore, they passed a group of armed former slaves who spotted the slaver and started moving toward him in a threatening manner. Dermot backed them down with commands to stay away, while Rahnee made sure that they saw her blade at his throat. Nina pointedly asked why Pincer was being kept alive, but was satisfied with Dermot’s explanation, helping calm the others.

After a short delay while Darrow had difficulties boarding the small boat, the group pushed off and headed back to _The Blind Man. _Pincer noted the bodies of the crew on deck and exchanged more verbal barbs with Shanni. Once below deck, they saw that Tuli remained on guard with Red Ortho. The creature asked which of the two slavers would be his prize and was told that would depend on their questioning.

Dermot went back on deck to start the process of transferring the former slaves to the ship. The rest of the group then began questioning Pincer, who confirmed that he would be able to lead them to the forest lair, which was in a hidden location off of Traders Road. Kain inquired whether his spellbook might still be there, which Pincer thought was likely. Rahnee then brought up Janatha and described her, prompting Pincer to declare that they must be working for Council Member Queron Ulanthar, Janatha’s father. Pincer said that he had known about Janatha’s kidnapping, although not the details, and would assume that she had been taken to the lair.

The group then turned to Red Ortho, implying that he had lost the competition and would become Tuli’s victim. The shipmaster, sputtering, reminded them that he was the only one who could sail the ship back to civilization and that it was not his fault that the lair was in a forest and not on the coast. Shanni and Rahnee raised the possibility of giving the half-orc Barzog to Tuli, but the creature replied in a chilling voice that he wanted a human. After this exchange, Dermot stepped forward and whispered in Rahnee’s ear, asking her if she thought they could take the vampire in a fight. In a low voice, she replied there was only one way to find out.

Red Ortho continued to bluster, trying to save himself, while Dermot and Rahnee carefully positioned themselves in the cabin area, all the while eyeing Tuli. Darrow had just distracted the creature, asking him which of their prisoners he would choose, when suddenly Rahnee struck at Tuli from behind with her magical sword. He spun around and immediately engaged with Rahnee, but was unable to fend both her and Dermot off, shortly afterwards falling to the ground and remaining still. (_I am relieved that the threatened use of one of the slaver prisoners as chattel for a vampire spawn did not come to pass. Yet I admit to being disturbed by even the contemplation of the prospect, as part of the party's temporary bargain with Tuli; they seemed to seriously consider it. Killing the creature in the end, of course, was the only option. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Although the rest of their companions had been surprised by the sudden attack on Tuli, they saw the logic in it. Kain advised Rahnee on how to ensure Tuli would not rise again, by staking its heart - Rahnee used an arrow shaft for that - and destroying the body, with which Dermot assisted. Aerikoth, with an unusual slight grin on his face, commended Rahnee for her ruthless efficiency. Rahnee returned a not very nice smile at the compliment, as Darrow exclaimed that he would never want to give Rahnee a reason to doublecross him. Shanni seemed the most upset by the sudden development. Rahnee made a point of telling Red Ortho and Pincer that both of them owed their lives to the adventurers, which they acknowledged. She also reminded them that they would be traveling with a large number of former slaves who would like to flay their hides from their bodies.

For the final disposition of Tuli’s body, Dermot and Darrow carried it up on deck to the boat and with Shanni’s assistance - although she was careful not to touch the corpse herself - rowed back to shore. They had borrowed a torch from one of the prisoners, which was then used to set fire to the body. Meanwhile, Kain had conferred with Nina on deck and the prisoners were then brought below deck in order to rest for the night.

Once back on board, Shanni had the idea of rousing Barzog and bringing him into the fold, as it were. The half-orc was eager to follow orders from the new masters of the ship and help with the sailing, having seen the fate meted out to his former companions. He in fact became positively ecstatic after Darrow passed him an ale, although he obviously preferred to perform duties, such as being the deck lookout, which kept him out of their immediate vicinity.

With the press of action giving way to the relative calm of night, the group sorted out their watch order. Aerikoth chose to remain on deck first and would be replaced by Darrow. Meanwhile, Shanni and Rahnee stepped aside from the others and ironed out their differences over what had happened with Tuli. After Aerikoth returned from his watch, they sorted out their sleeping assignments - not an easy task, given the limited space and the mix of adventurers, former slavers and former slaves occupying it.

The first day of Ches dawned early, it seemed, as the ship’s complement slowly awoke after sunrise. Rahnee was evidently still feeling the effects of the previous day’s blow to the head, so the others left her to rest in the back of one of the cabins. Once the other adventurers were up, Shanni and Darrow woke Pincer, who was disappointed to discover that the previous day’s events had not in fact just been a bad dream.

They took Pincer out on deck and Darrow yelled for the sailor. Tomas, yawning and still groggy, came out to see what the yelling was about. Tomas ruefully observed it was raining and then inspected the hull’s waterline, after Pincer informed them that the ship should be refloated now that the tide was in. Aerikoth and his raven familiar joined them on deck, the wizard silently observing as was his wont.

Tomas said that they would need several hands on deck during the refloating of the ship, in order to watch for dangerous rocks and such. As Tomas went to inspect the rigging, Darrow went to fetch Red Ortho, as he knew the most about the ship. The former slaver thought it would be best to have the adventurers serve as lookouts, given the poor condition of the former slaves.

Once Red Ortho had confirmed there was no damage to the ship, he asked that people be stationed at the bow, stern, and both sides of the ship to act as watchers. Barzog, who had remained on deck the whole time, and Tomas would let the sails out when the time was right. Red Ortho estimated it would be about a half hour before the tide was high enough. He advised them to break their fast in the meantime, informing them where crates of food were stored.


----------



## Carlo-One

After the meal, Dermot, Darrow and Shanni took the opportunity to question Red Ortho some more below decks about the slavers’ activities. He confirmed that they would normally take their “cargo” to Westgate once they had a full load on the island. In order to avoid attention, the slaves would be drugged and taken off the ship either in sacks or crates. Red Ortho claimed not to know anything about vampires or how Tuli was made, then observed it was time to get the ship moving again. Once back on the main deck, Red Ortho moved to the ship’s wheel and took charge like he still ran things, yelling at Barzog to go with Tomas to the rigging and telling the watchers to immediately advise of any obstacles they saw in the water. The skies cleared and Red Ortho gave a loud command to let out the sails, which started the ship moving with a jerk.

Shortly afterwards, Darrow spotted a boulder off the port side and called it out, prompting Red Ortho to adjust course and halt letting the sails out further. He gritted his teeth and put his shoulder into turning the ship’s wheel as Darrow observed the ship passing close by the granite rock. Shanni reported no obstacles at the bow, while Dermot was confused by Red Ortho’s request for a depth reading off the starboard side. Tomas went to check and after a moment called out four fathoms.

This appeared to satisfy Red Ortho, who announced they were clear of the island and asked if he should set a course for Westgate. Darrow confirmed this, although he said he was still interested in going to Turnton, where Baron Pahar would be able to take care of the former slaves. One of the armed former prisoners volunteered to keep watch on deck along with Tomas, while the adventurers went below again to discuss their plans.

By mid-morning, the ship was moving smartly across the sea and Red Ortho predicted that they would make Westgate harbor around nightfall. Darrow had his enthusiasm level raised by Red Ortho mentioning pirates in the waters, although it was dampened by a caveat that it would just be bad luck if a pirate ship found them. Kain found it surprising that the slavers did not have any business agreements with the pirate vessels, for example to purchase the surviving crews of captured vessels, an idea which got Red Ortho to thinking. Rahnee briefly stuck her head out of the cabin area while the pirate discussion was going on, then retreated back down to continue her convalescence.

Although earlier Red Ortho had ordered Barzog to let out the sails, to take advantage of the sunny skies and brisk winds, a storm started to blow and he had the half-orc pull the sails in again, cursing their luck. As wind and rain began to lash the deck, the adventurers decided to go below to the cabins, helped along by Red Ortho’s pointed suggestion that lubbers should vacate the area.

The five checked on their other slaver captive Pincer, who had recovered something of his sense of humor at his predicament. The group then turned to discuss their planned course of action after arriving in Westgate. Aerikoth pointed out that Turnton was eight hours of travel outside the city; the wizard did not want to detour there and delay their search for the Astorians’ lair, arguing that the Westgate authorities should be competent enough to take care of the freed slaves. A quick poll by Dermot showed that the ex-slaves were looking forward to returning to their families. As Aerikoth noted, the slaves had been taken from various places along the Dragon Coast.

After further discussion, the adventurers decided to ask Pincer some more questions, having decided to take him along to the forest lair. Shanni asked him if the slavers had any way of communicating with their base. Pincer denied having any magical communications and was startled when Shanni asked about any messenger birds. The former slaver gestured around him and asked if they saw any birds. Kain admitted having the idea earlier about the birds, self-deprecatingly. Although Shanni pressed Pincer further, he declared that he knew nothing about any birds.

Pincer was, however, more helpful in describing the Astorians’ base in the forest. He mentioned there were normally around two dozen members there. He described a maze of shrubbery in the forest, with a hidden entrance leading to tunnels beneath. He also mentioned there were various traps, as well as guards defending the entrance. Pincer said he had been escorted there once and he considered it a deadly place. The information extracted from Pincer gave the party plenty to discuss about their plans to assault the lair, as well as what they should do with Red Ortho once they reached Westgate.


----------



## Carlo-One

To Darrow’s disappointment, the remainder of the day passed without any pirate ship sightings. As the sun started going down on the horizon, land was sighted in the distance, presumably the port of Westgate. Since the party was unsure what kind of reception awaited the slaver ship, the former prisoners along with Barzog were sent to the hold, with Darrow and Kain to watch over and guard them as necessary. Aerikoth, Rahnee, Dermot and Shanni remained on deck with Red Ortho, Pincer and Tomas. Nina, who had been elected by the former slaves as their spokesperson, also stayed.

With the sun nearly down and in the dark, rain and fog, Red Ortho dropped anchor outside the harbor, explaining that there was too much traffic to sail in safely and they would need to wait for a pilot boat. He went and fetched two signal flags from the cabins, which he said would be needed to summon the boat in the morning. One was white and triangular with a black border, the other being rectangular and solid black. Red Ortho ran both of them up to the top of the rigging, with the rectangular black one on top. Unsure of their significance, Rahnee quietly asked Tomas if he recognized them. The sailor replied in the negative, noting that most sailing companies had their own private systems. Shanni also clearly distrusted Red Ortho’s motives, but observed that there was nothing they could do except take things at face value.

After Red Ortho remarked that they could see the outline of the East Gate promontory in the distance, Aerikoth glanced up at the rigging. His large raven familiar Zeluth, who had been perched there, instantly took wing and headed for the barely visible land mass. As Shanni and Dermot watched the raven fly off, Red Ortho said that he should take a sounding, bending down and lowering a sounding cord off the port side of the ship. The company meanwhile engaged in some idle conversation while watching the shore.

Suddenly, Red Ortho dived into the water and began swimming powerfully for land, staying under the surface as much as possible. Shanni immediately cursed and drew her bow for a shot at his swimming figure, getting hers off slightly before Rahnee did the same. Shanni’s shot went wide, while Rahnee’s skimmed the side of the slaver’s head, making him flinch momentarily. Aerikoth, urged on by Dermot, looked intently at the fleeing man to see if he could cast a spell, but Red Ortho was no longer visible above the waves.

A patch of turbulence then appeared off the port bow of the ship, in the area where they had last seen Red Ortho. He surfaced briefly and screamed as the adventurers saw something in the water was clinging to him. Shanni took the opportunity to line up another shot and let fly an arrow, but Red Ortho sunk beneath the waves and the arrow was lost in the churning of the sea. Confusion reigned on board the ship as to what had happened, as Shanni mentioned that she had seen something black and flapping around Red Ortho as she took her last shot. (_Could this be one of the infamous Ixitxatchitl? It is difficult to verify the existence of these "demon rays" firsthand, for obvious reasons. It would be very unusual for them to inhabit the harbor of a city, however, unless some special arrangements had been made with harbor authorities. --C_)

Dermot turned to Pincer and asked for an explanation of the signal flags. The former slaver said that he had never been up on deck during docking, so did not know about them. Pincer however could not repress a grin at the turn of events, commenting that it now looked like the party would have no choice but to keep him alive.

As Shanni was asking Aerikoth about his “crow’s” return, Zeluth appeared as if summoned by Shanni’s words and alighted in the rigging above Aerikoth. The wizard looked up for a moment and nodded. Turning to the others, he reported that they were indeed off the coast of Westgate, with the ship being northeast of the East Gate promontory. The docks were close past it, but the channel leading to them was narrow.

The group decided it would be best to take the ship’s boat and make for land, rather than wait around for morning. Rahnee escorted Pincer down to the hold and explained things to Darrow, who grumbled at having to remain at sea with no ale. The boat was then lowered into the sea and the four adventurers boarded, with Dermot and Shanni going first. Rahnee deftly slid down the rope with a daredevil maneuver and Aerikoth carefully climbed down last. Tomas yelled down directions to clear the promontory five boat lengths to the west, then head south.

Rahnee and Shanni manned one of the oars, while Dermot handled the other. With strong, smooth strokes they pushed away from the ship and made for the headland, moving over the swells of the waves. The going became rougher as they neared the promontory and they rested for a moment after they passed it, before turning south. Once round the promontory, the light from Aerikoth's staff revealed a set of docks close by, with other docks further south. There were no identifying marks visible by either docks. Rahnee said they might as well head for the first dock, since they did not know who either belonged to.


----------



## Carlo-One

The boat was pulled up to the dock without mishap and the four adventurers – Rahnee, Aerikoth, Dermot and Shanni – exited. On the other side of the dock was a gate and they were immediately challenged by the guards, who turned out to be of House Athagdal. Shanni attempted to use her personal charms on the guards, smiling sweetly and explaining that they had come in from a ship where there had been a problem with the crew. She apologized, saying that it was dark and they had not known what they were doing. At the insistence of the guards, Shanni gave the name of the ship, _The Blind Man, _which apparently meant nothing to them. Dermot also pointed out – including a reference to Aerikoth’s glowing staff – that the group did not look like thieves or smugglers.

Apparently satisfied that the group had nothing to do with House Athagdal business, the guards agreed to unlock the gate and let them go on their way. Dermot sweetened the deal by passing the guards 30 gold in “docking fees” in order to watch over their boat. In response to a question from Shanni, the guards indicated that ship pilots could be found in the Westlight Harbor district.

Making their way across the city, the four entered the Watch Docks building. After attempting to explain their situation to a confused clerk, they were directed to speak to Lieutenant Doran, who was the senior officer on duty. Rahnee went straight to the point, telling him that they had a slave ship on their hands that they had liberated. She and Aerikoth also described what had happened to their former slaver guide in the harbor. This baffled the lieutenant, although he mentioned having heard rumors about some previous disappearances in the waters.

Shanni provide the lieutenant with the name of the ship, which did not ring any bells with him either, although he promised to have one of his clerks research it. He had just queried where the adventurers intended to dock the ship, which they did not yet have an answer to, when Captain Halfoy of the House Urdo vessel _Sea Sprite _walked into the room. The captain approached Lieutenant Doran and was informing him of a delay in his ship’s departure, when he suddenly recognized the four adventurers as having recently taken passage with him to Starmantle.

Once the situation had been explained to the captain, he offered to assist with the docking and disposition of the ship. Rahnee noted that Helm’s Shadows had previously done good service for House Urdo, which the captain said would be a point in their favor. Halfoy arranged with Lieutenant Doran to use one of the pilot boats to bring the captain out to _The Blind Man_, with Rahnee, Dermot and Shanni accompanying him on the small vessel; Aerikoth had decided to teleport on ahead, after a hushed conference with Rahnee.

Upon arriving at the ship, Halfoy moored the pilot boat alongside and clambered onto the deck, along with Rahnee, Dermot and Shanni. The captain introduced himself to Tomas, who was manning the wheel, and assumed command. The three adventurers then went down to the hold to check on the others. There they encountered a beagle puppy which had not previously been there; Aerikoth wryly suggested that the name “Pincer” would be a good one for it. (_This must have been the business that Aerikoth and Rahnee had conferred about earlier. I understand that polymorphing the slaver made him more easily controllable, yet I admit I find unsettling the ways of wizards in matters such as these. --C_) The transformation of the former slaver was a source of amusement to the group, but their mood turned to worry when Nina inquired the whereabouts of Kain and they realized the necromancer had not been seen for some time.


----------



## Carlo-One

The group went back up to the main deck, with Nina hurrying in the lead, clearly concerned about Kain. Captain Halfoy and Tomas were slowly but expertly bringing the ship into the harbor, the captain confidently calling out orders despite the rain and dark of night. Barzog, somewhat grumpily, was also assisting with the ship handling. Tomas was periodically calling out the distance to obstacles in the channel, but was able to somewhat distractedly answer Nina’s questions about Kain.

The sailor related how around sunset, Kain had come up on deck with a scroll that he had mentioned finding in one of the cabins. The necromancer said that he thought he knew what it did. After he looked at it in the waning light of the sun, he then vanished. Tomas had assumed that, Kain being a mage and all, there was no cause for concern and he must have told the rest of the party about it. Darrow cursed under his breath and stated that Kain had not said a word to him, at least.

Nina, by now frantic, asked what the disappearance meant. Dermot helpfully asked if there was any sign of ash on the deck, which caused the woman to let out a small scream. Rahnee pointed out that it was raining and Dermot acknowledged it was unlikely any ash would remain. Aerikoth observed that Kain might have found a teleportation scroll amongst the slavers’ belongings, perhaps one that had even belonged to him, but at that point everything was just conjecture.

The ship finished its careful, slow approach into the Urdo docks and the captain let out the winch holding the ship’s anchor. A boat soon put out from the docks, in order to more easily shuttle off the people on board ship, and Captain Halfoy called for all hands to remember to take what they needed from the ship. He then ordered the former prisoners to begin queuing on the starboard side of the ship, to get them off first. Rahnee and Darrow expressed their gratitude to the captain, while Dermot praised the fact he would be finally back on land, to stay.

Dermot went and fetched the beagle puppy from the hold as the former slaves made their way to the dock. The company then turned their attention to the fate of their other companions. Captain Halfoy generously offered Tomas a position with his own crew, which the sailor gratefully accepted, although it meant he would have to stay on board _The Blind Man _as a watchman for the remainder of the night. Regarding Barzog, Darrow confirmed that they had promised him his freedom; the dwarf wondered if the half-orc might do well as a bouncer somewhere. Dermot and Shanni had no doubt that he would land on his feet in a town like Westgate.

As the group finally finished debarking, joining the former prisoners milling around the Urdo dock, a large group of men marched out of the night - Losifan Urdo, field commander of the Mercenaries Guild, accompanied by a squad of heavily armed Urdo guards. Losifan called out a greeting to Helm’s Shadows and recognized Rahnee, who had pushed her hood back upon seeing him approach. The two then clasped hands, leading Darrow, Shanni and Dermot to relax and move their hands away from their weapons.

Losifan observed that it had been nigh on two months since their last encounter on Traders Road. He explained that when he had heard it was Helm’s Shadows coming in with the ship, he thought he should greet them personally. He mentioned that he did not recognize everyone, although he recalled Aerikoth from before. Rahnee explained that some of their companions had fallen, with others taking their place. She then introduced Darrow as being from Clan Ironhelm, Dermot by name with no further explanation, and while pointing out Shanni, simply noted that she was Rahnee’s maid. Losifan commented wryly on Rahnee’s choice in maids as Shanni stiffened and Dermot raised an eyebrow. The Urdo lord then said he would not leave them standing in the rain any longer, but wanted to extend an invitation for them to come to Castle Urdo. The company indicated they had pressing business that night, so the hour of eight bells in the morning was settled on.

(_So finishes the account of Helm's Shadows at Slaver Isle. As is often the case in these chronicles, perhaps more questions are raised than answered. The party seems to have stumbled upon a path forward, now having the puppy/slaver Pincer in its possession, to help guide them to the Astorians' forest lair. We also are left knowing relatively little about the isle itself, including how it was chosen by the slavers and if anything remained there of value. The matter of Tuli also begs further explanation, including how and why he was changed to vampire spawn. The implication of the chronicle is that the Westgate vampires were employing the slaving operation for their food supply, and that this "trade route" had been established for some time. The company has yet to focus on the vampire threat, however. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

*To the Lair*

Taking Barzog with them, the five adventurers tramped through the dark, wet streets of Westgate to the Gatereach Inn. Shanni was noticeably stiff and silent the entire way. Upon entering the inn, Darrow called out a loud greeting to Jandrico and Barzog exclaimed his appreciation of the inn, which apparently was of a higher class than his usual haunts.

Darrow immediately headed for the bar and was the first to get a drink, as the others came in after him. Rahnee had noticed there was something amiss with Shanni, so the two went off to discuss things, while the others filled Jandrico in on their situation. As Darrow and Dermot were talking with Jandrico about what to do with Barzog, Aerikoth declared that he would see them in the morning, meeting them at the Gatereach before they were due to head to Castle Urdo, and departed. Jandrico agreed to take Barzog on, at least for the time being, and expressed his appreciation for the adventurers’ search for Janatha, along with his disappointment that she had not yet been found. Returning from their talk, apparently satisfied by the outcome, Rahnee and Shanni then joined in the drinking session, with some tea provided by Jandrico. (_It was very good of Jandrico to accommodate Barzog's employment at his establishment. I must conclude that it was done primarily as a gesture of appreciation towards the company, taking a problem off of their hands, as well as a way to avoid their being distracted from the search for Janatha. I cannot imagine the upstanding innkeeper having much of a real use for the half-orc thug from Starmantle. --C_)

Following a dream-filled night, the five adventurers awoke on Ches 2 with the sun and the sounds of the city morning. Dermot and Darrow were the first up and were joined by Aerikoth at the Gatereach bar. A few minutes later, Shanni and Rahnee came down as well. After greetings were said, Dermot informed them that it appeared a hooded man in the common room was there to see them, along with the fact that breakfast would shortly be ready.

Questions about their unknown guest were temporarily forgotten as a hearty breakfast of venison sausage and black bread arrived, along with the usual tea for Rahnee. Goruna the serving woman was also especially pleased to see Dermot return. Shanni uncharacteristically served portions of food to the others, smiling and calling them “sirs”. Rahnee smiled and commended the job performed by her “maid” as Dermot wondered what had gotten into Shanni.

In between bites of food, Rahnee commented that they would need to hurry in order to make it to Castle Urdo on time. Darrow in response jerked a thumb back in the direction of the common room, saying quietly they would not need to go to the castle, as the castle had come to them. Aerikoth then further explained the unidentified man had rented a room upstairs, so they could meet discreetly. Darrow said that until Jandrico had informed them, he had not realized who the other man was.

As the companions finished their meal, Jandrico walked up and told them that the man who wished to meet with them was in an upstairs room, at the end of the hall on the right. This was the signal for the end of breakfast, although Dermot managed to filch some more sausages on the way out. The five then climbed the stairs to the level of the inn rooms, following Jandrico’s directions. One knock from Dermot and the door was opened, revealing Losifan Urdo, who motioned them inside.


----------



## Carlo-One

After polite greetings were exchanged, including a demure curtsey by Shanni in her role as Rahnee’s maid, Losifan apologized for what he called the irregularity of the situation. Aerikoth arched an eyebrow at this, his hands resting on his wizard staff, but remained silent. Losifan explained that his own business, it turned out, could not wait either; he complained of the lack of sleep which came with preparations for Lord Scirkas Urdo to assume the position of Westgate’s elected leader as Croamarkh. (_Westgate's periodic elections are an interesting experiment, if not truly representative of its citizens. A small group of those at the apex of city society are put forward as candidates, and no doubt the Night Masks and others have a large hand in determining the outcome. However, this form of governance seems no worse than the vagaries of hereditary lordship, with no choice at all involved. --R_)

Losifan then turned to the subject of the Fire Knives, asking Rahnee directly what she knew of them. Rahnee observed that they were a well-known band of thieves and assassins, not from Westgate. Darrow, ignorant of the group, asked whether they were better or worse than the Astorians; Dermot advised him they were more the latter than the former. Losifan continued by saying that the Fire Knives appeared to have a relationship with House Cormaeril, one of the losing candidates in the election for Croamarkh. He also said that he understood that Rahnee’s group had been involved somehow in an investigation of the Fire Knives the previous year.

Most importantly from Losifan’s perspective, House Cormaeril were “sore losers” as he put it and apparently were seeking revenge for their electoral defeat. Durgar the Just, the outgoing Croamarkh, had shared many things with House Urdo, including information recently obtained that the Fire Knives were planning to send assassins against Urdo. Rahnee observed that if the Fire Knives were squashed hard enough, they would see the error of their ways. Losifan agreed with this view, proposing that once the group’s urgent business was done, they consider working with Urdo against the Fire Knives.

Losifan said he did not yet need to know the details about their history with the Fire Knives, but admitted he was curious about the group’s current business. Without naming names, Rahnee explained they were helping recover the kidnapped daughter of a friend and confirmed that it was related to their previous business in Teziir. At this point, they heard a scratching at the door. Shanni, playing the role of dutiful maid, told Rahnee that it sounded like her puppy and went to open the door. Pincer scampered in and was immediately scooped up by Shanni, who stood to one side and played with his ears.

Losifan, chuckling, asked where they had found the puppy and Dermot responded it had belonged to a former employer. Losifan indicated that his proposition could wait until after the party’s business was concluded; they should go see him at the Mercenaries Guild when they returned, where he would also give them the gold owed in compensation for turning in _The Blind Man _to House Urdo. Without further ado, the Urdo lord pulled up his hood and departed.

As the door clicked shut behind him, Pincer jumped from Shanni’s hands to the floor as she dropped him with a grimace. Aerikoth explained to the others that his and Rahnee’s earlier encounter with the Fire Knives had been on behalf of House Thalavar, and involved unwrapping some of the mystery surrounding the Knives’ activity in Westgate. Answering Darrow’s earlier question, Aerikoth said he also thought they were considerably more dangerous than the Astorians, hailing originally from the land of Cormyr. Rahnee followed up by mentioning that House Cormaeril was as well, so there was no surprise at the association; both groups were dangerous and neither bore any love for the adventurers.

After some further discussion of Losifan’s offer and their immediate plans, while Dermot fed some of his sausage to Pincer, both Rahnee and Aerikoth indicated they had errands to run in the city before departing. Dermot, Shanni and Darrow thought they should head to Shalush’s shop in the Market district, to stock up on provisions and sell a few items.


----------



## Carlo-One

It was late morning by the time the company had reassembled at the Gatereach. Rahnee made sure to talk to Jandrico and say their goodbyes before departing in the direction of Traders Road. Darrow was having some trouble getting his armor fastened and said he would catch up with the others, also having to find a way to stuff Pincer into his pack.

On the outskirts of town, the party ran across a panicked merchant and his wagons. The man, panting for breath, warned them of having spotted two giants on the road ahead, alluding to a previous problem with giants from the year before. He and his guard had been fleeing for the past half hour, before making it to safety at the city boundary. Rahnee, Aerikoth, Shanni and Dermot carefully made their way west. Darrow caught up with them shortly, having also heard the merchant’s warning.

The group made their way to the crossroads with the trail to the Amee Pass and paused there to make further preparations. Darrow thought he heard something up ahead of them, but admitted he was unsure. Their battle strategy was laid out, with Darrow to take point with support from Rahnee, Shanni to stay back with Aerikoth at range, and Dermot to place himself where he saw the best opportunity. As Darrow was to take on the giants directly, Aerikoth cast a stoneskin spell on him, which would absorb many of their blows.

Further up the road, the party therefore was well prepared when two hill giants attacked. Darrow was able to charge forward and engage the one in front, shrugging off its blows due to his magical protection. Aerikoth used spells of force to strike at them while Shanni employed her bow by his side. Dermot moved to flank the giants, staying just within arrowshot of them. As Darrow’s protection disappeared, Rahnee moved in to assist the dwarf in close fighting and caught a blow from one of their enemy’s huge clubs, but the giants were quickly dispatched after that.

After taking a look at the giants’ possessions, it was agreed that Aerikoth would change Pincer back to his human form. The wizard focused on the beagle puppy, speaking a magic incantation and holding out what looked like a small cocoon. Pincer’s transformation was instantaneous and the man touched his torso with an exclamation of surprise and pleasure, confirming he was all there.

Pincer was duly impressed by how the party had handled the giants, although he had been somewhat apprehensive while in puppy form during the battle. He commented that he thought they might have a chance against the Astorians lair defenses, especially with Aerikoth’s magic. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Pincer indicated that the lair was about two hours outside of Teziir, but was not easy to find. Dermot asked about the defenses and Pincer said they consisted of layers of traps and guards, both above and below ground. He also mentioned that he had been led by a guide the one time he had visited, so he doubted he could remember the exact way to get to the lair and avoid the traps.

With the skies now raining on them, the party headed west along Traders Road, traveling for about fourteen hours to the Reddansyr Crossroads. Tired and wet, Pincer complained that he couldn’t believe it was still raining and asking about shelter, considering it was past midnight. Rahnee and Darrow conferred with Aerikoth and agreed that it would be best for the wizard to create the shelter there, which confused their other three traveling companions. They continued to be confused as they watched Aerikoth hold up various small pieces of material while uttering arcane words. After a short while, however, the wizard ceased speaking and a large hut sprang into being directly in front of him.


----------



## Carlo-One

The party circled the hut and Aerikoth opened the door to let them in. Inside it was dry and comfortable, with ample space to rest. As the others made themselves comfortable, the wizard explained that the hut would last for a day, unless he dismissed it earlier. Rahnee, after shedding her wet cloak, pointedly observed that she would be sleeping near the door, looking at Pincer as she said this. Aerikoth stated that he was the only one who could magically unlock the door for them to exit, which satisfied Rahnee.

Although the group was tired from their travels, the conjuring of the hut had temporarily given them an adrenaline boost, so they decided to debate Pincer’s future. The former slaver observed that some people might simply use and then kill him, which did not seem much to look forward to. Aerikoth declared his indifference to Pincer’s fate, deferring to the Lady Roaringhorn. Dermot asked Pincer what he would do, assuming he walked out of the situation alive. In response, Pincer said that he had not thought that far ahead and besides had no family or anyone else to go to. Darrow pointed out that this would be an opportunity to turn his life around and suggested the Mercenaries Guild in Westgate, or better yet enter into the service of Baron Pahar in Turnton. The dwarf said he would at least promise not to personally kill Pincer - unless he turned on the party.

Sleep came quickly after their discussion was finished and the morning of Ches 3 seemed to arrive just as quickly. Aerikoth unlocked the door for the others, saying he would remain inside and study his spells for the time being. Rahnee was first outside, stealthily checking to see if anyone else was around, and was soon joined by Darrow. Pincer meanwhile exchanged verbal barbs with Shanni and Dermot, while Aerikoth obliviously pored over his spell book. Rahnee and Darrow returned to report that there were no threats in the vicinity and the party exited the shelter into the light of day.

Rahnee then recalled that she had forgotten to mention Jandrico’s offer to the company, namely that they could occupy a rebuilt guest house on the Gatereach property for only 300 gold per month, if they so chose. Aerikoth thought it would take a while to rebuild, but Rahnee said it was supposed to be completed by the end of the month. Aerikoth then turned and dismissed the hut, which disappeared with a wave of his hand, the wizard impressing Pincer once again with his magic.

Rahnee lingered at the Reddansyr Crossroads, while the others hiked west on Traders Road, in order to cover the party’s backtrail. She wanted to ensure that none of Pincer’s associates could trail or ambush them, if any were following. She asked that markers be left for her in case she could not track them later. (_A person is only paranoid if no one is in fact out to get them. Considering that the company is isolated from any outside help and heading for a slaver lair in the deep forest, some extra prudence is warranted, although Rahnee's sword and bow might have been helpful with the others. --R_)

After about a half-hour of travel for the main party, Pincer started slowing down and checking the environs for familiar signs. He told Aerikoth, Darrow, Shanni and Dermot to be on the lookout for a stone marker by the side of the road. Looking around uneasily, he also mentioned that the last time he was there, he had been told to be wary of the large spiders that nested in the woods. On a related note, Pincer asked if he could have a weapon; Darrow replied by telling him to stay close to Aerikoth.

Dermot was the first one to spot the stone marker. Pincer confirmed that it was the one he had seen and told them that they needed to head north from that point. Darrow was eager to get moving, but Dermot advised caution and moved ahead slowly to scout. He returned shortly and informed the others that at least six monstrous spiders were ahead and looked hungry. Dermot was just at the point of saying that the party could go around them, when several spiders appeared and raced towards them. Although the adventurers were able to dispose of them without serious harm, one of them bit Shanni in the arm and poisoned her.

Darrow looked over her wound as Shanni turned green and retched violently. They discovered that no one had any poison antidote with them, although Darrow applied a healing kit to provide some relief for the small woman‘s arm. She gamely struggled on, but it was clear that the poison had greatly affected her strength and balance.


----------



## Carlo-One

Moving north from Traders Road, the group came to a forested area that Pincer said contained the lair.  However, he was unsure exactly where it lay; during his previous trip there, he had been with a guide who had deliberately led him in circles to confuse the location. Dermot took the lead, concentrating his senses around him to reveal any hidden secrets or dangers. Some stray large spiders were destroyed easily, but the party had a real fight against several huge wolves, one of whom managed to lacerate Darrow’s shoulder. Shanni returned the dwarf’s earlier favor and bandaged him up afterwards.

Advancing ahead of the others, Dermot came upon a camouflaged snare and then waited for Shanni to come up and disarm it. In response to a question from Dermot, Pincer said he had been told to step only where his guide did, during his previous visit. Dermot took out a knife and made a mark in a nearby tree, for Rahnee to see later; the others noted that the dead spiders should also serve as a trail for her to follow. The group continued their careful progress through the forest, finding and disarming another snare. Monstrous spiders continued to plague them and in one instance Pincer had to kill one with a punch.

Emerging into a clearing, the group paused and drew their breaths as they saw a magnificent white stag on the other side. It looked directly at Dermot and slowly approached the fascinated ranger. Darrow was less impressed by it, however, declaring that he smelled a trap. As the stag approached even closer, Dermot reached out a hand, making an effort to keep it from shaking, and placed it on the animal’s snout. It paused for a brief moment, allowing the touch, then quickly turned away and ran to the north.

Shanni was nearly as fascinated by the stag as Dermot and mentioned to the others that the ranger had dreamed of one. He expressed his desire to follow the rare beast, but said it would be up to the rest of the company. Shanni wistfully supported the idea, while Darrow thought it would be best to press on to the lair in order to rescue Janatha sooner. The dwarf relented somewhat as Dermot discussed his dream, however, and he agreed with the others that they could follow the stag, as long as Dermot did not lose the trail back. (_These types of decisions are difficult to make, balancing individual desires against one's mission. It would be easy to criticize such diversions, yet failing to pursue personal quests in one's life would leave it at least partly devoid of meaning, to my mind. --C_)

The ranger tracked the stag’s hoofprints in a northerly direction, traveling for an hour. The forest had noticeably thinned and Dermot observed that they must be approaching the coast. Dermot cast around for the trail and found it leading west, towards a pool of water, where the group decided to rest. He estimated that the stag was outpacing them and was at least an hour ahead. They took the opportunity to refill their waterskins and marked the pool’s location, before Dermot urged them forward again. Despite the ranger’s best efforts over the next hour, however, the stag’s trail became no fresher, leading south and west into a thicket of dense wood.

As they debated what to do, Dermot heard some movement in the underbrush. He went forward and confronted a large grizzly bear, who evidently was hungry, as it quickly went for the group. It was dispatched before it could do any serious harm, although Darrow received another gash to add to his collection; despite its hostility, Dermot was disappointed in having to kill the bear.

At this point, Dermot reluctantly admitted defeat in his attempt to catch the stag and agreed to go back to the water hole and make camp. Aerikoth welcomed the chance to make additional preparations before entering the lair, in terms of the spells he would have at his command and in order to ameliorate Shanni’s poisoned condition. The wizard also observed it would be necessary for Rahnee to catch up with them first. As soon as they reached the pool, Shanni curled up on a nearby rock and started dozing, while Dermot quietly described his dream of the white stag in more detail to the others, still regretful.

Aerikoth conjured a hut by the pool as shelter and spent most of the afternoon inside, studying his spells, while Shanni slept to recover her health. Dermot kept watch outside, partly in hopes of once again seeing the white stag. Darrow inspected and repaired some of his equipment and as evening fell, joined Dermot outside to have an ale and look at the stars come out.


----------



## Carlo-One

In the early evening, Rahnee came out of the woods to join them, looking somewhat haggard but otherwise in good spirits; she joked that she had found them by following the dead bodies. Dermot and Darrow explained to her about the white stag and how they had decided it would be best to rest and prepare by the forest pool, prior to making their effort against the Astorians’ lair. Darrow escorted Rahnee into the hut while Dermot stayed outside, ensuring that Pincer came back after going into the woods. After the former slaver returned, Dermot came in silently after him, closing the hut door and surprising him. The group took a few minutes to get caught up, then turned conversation towards their next objective, the lair, while Pincer snoozed.

The first part of the discussion revolved around the planned treatment of any Astorians at the lair and it was agreed that no prisoners would be taken. Rahnee then kicked Pincer’s foot to get him awake and answer some more questions. She first asked where prisoners were kept in the lair, but he claimed not to have seen any on his last trip there. She and Darrow then expressed concern about any prisoners being killed after the lair was assaulted, which only served to confuse Pincer, who failed to understand why valuable prisoners would be executed.

Rahnee then pressed Pincer on what the lair was like inside, past the entrance. He mentioned that it was pretty dark and he recalled being escorted past the entry chamber and down a corridor to the guards’ quarters. He thought there was only one corridor and said he had not gone any further into the lair past that point. He also reminded them that they would have to find the lair entrance first. Rahnee was still concerned with the need to move fast once inside the lair, which Pincer was skeptical about, mentioning that he had moved slowly and carefully in there while following his guide.

The adventurers turned to discussing their tactical plans, including the use of light while underground, the need to detect any traps inside, and which spells Aerikoth should cast when. As they were finishing up, Pincer interjected with the suggestion that maybe he could stay and guard the hut, clearly not relishing the idea of going with the others to the lair. He was pleased to hear that this was their plan as well, although his enthusiasm was dampened after Rahnee informed him that Aerikoth would be locking the door after he left. The wizard observed that the hut would disappear of its own accord in perhaps twelve hours.

The companions, having decided over Rahnee’s objections that it would be best to move against the lair then rather than wait until morning, collected their gear and exited the hut, Aerikoth magically locking the door once only Pincer was left inside. He had been told that if they failed to return before the structure vanished, he would be on his own. Dermot then lead the group through the woods for the next two hours, taking them back to the original area where the white stag had appeared. (_This raises the question whether Pincer would disappear along with the magical hut - which I expect may have been a concern of the slaver - although it is implied above that only the structure would vanish after the expiration of the spell. I would not like to trust my life to such magical effects. Pincer obviously had no choice in the matter and it would not be a loss to the world to have one less slaver in it. --C_)

Circling carefully along the natural forest paths, Dermot found another snare, which Shanni disarmed. Dermot moved confidently and silently through the woods, leading the others down what seemed to be a natural-looking corridor of trees past the snare. Moving ahead of the others, he spotted another trap, as well as a group of men in what appeared to be an ambush position. Dermot went back and informed the others of this and they readied themselves for battle.

The fight did not go quite as the adventurers expected. More Astorians appeared from another ambuscade that had been hidden from view and Darrow set off a tangle trap while charging forward to meet them. The dwarf however was able to ignore the vines, which magically moved aside when faced with his axe, and rushed several enemies who were flanking them with arrow fire. Rahnee fought furiously to hold off the other ambushers while Darrow attended to this task, supported by the arrows and spells of her comrades. Several Astorians nonetheless got through into the adventurers’ back ranks, gravely wounding Shanni in a confused melee. Darrow’s return to the main fight put their enemies on the defensive, however, in combination with a well-timed Slow spell from Aerikoth. After some further brutal combat, all of the Astorians were killed.


----------



## Carlo-One

As Shanni’s wounds were seen to and she was revived, Darrow began looting their fallen enemies, observing that they had the same type of equipment as the Astorians encountered in Westgate. Shanni and Dermot told the others that they had been poisoned during the fight, apparently by their enemies’ arrows, but there was little help for it. Darrow counted bodies as Shanni looted some weapons for herself, the dwarf coming up with nine as the total. The adventurers continued to patch themselves up as they examined their foes’ equipment. Aerikoth told Rahnee, who had recognized the weapons as having also been used by Night Masks, that the Masks and Astorians appeared to have an alliance of sorts.

As soon as they were as healthy as possible, they decided to move on, recognizing they had lost any element of surprise. Dermot located another snare in front of them and Shanni had a much tougher time disarming it than the others, finally just breaking its activating wire rather than disassembling it as she had previously. The group carefully advanced into a more open area, searching for anything out of the ordinary. Dermot, after a few minutes of careful examination, was able to spot a hidden trap door in the forest floor.

With the entrance to the lair now exposed, the company debated the best way to proceed. It was decided that Rahnee would go first, using her invisibility ring, to scout out the dangers. Aerikoth cast a stoneskin spell on her first, as added protection. She then carefully lifted the trap door and descended, returning after five long minutes.

Rahnee informed the others that there was a short tunnel immediately below the trap door, which ended in a large oblong room with a huge gas trap; she had been unable to figure out how to disarm it. She thought that they might be able to avoid it by hugging the room’s walls, but was not sure. A single exit led out of the room, from what she could see.

Aerikoth finished casting his protection spells and the group descended into the entrance tunnel. Rahnee motioned to Shanni to indicate where the trap was placed and the petite woman, using her small fingers, was able after some experimentation to render it harmless. She then moved stealthily toward the room exit, holding up three fingers as she peered around the corner, then adding a gesture indicating that there might be more enemies. Aerikoth summoned his dire bear, preparing for the worst. As the adventurers carefully moved toward the exit, where they could hear the faint sounds of breathing, a number of Astorians showed themselves and joined in battle, with several enforcers up front and bowmen in their back ranks.

The fight was chaotic in the flickering underground light, but despite the savagery of the close-in battle, the adventurers were too much for their opponents. Darrow ended up with a large gash from one of the enforcer’s axes, which was tended to by Rahnee while Shanni dragged a healing potion from her pack and drank it. Aerikoth then passed Darrow his healing ring, which he said would be on loan until Darrow had recovered. The dwarf grimly declared his respect for the fighting prowess of their foes and advised that they use the tunnel bottlenecks to better advantage in the future.

The party formed up and moved carefully down the corridor. Shanni encountered and disarmed another trap, then they came upon a chamber to their left that contained a small barracks and living quarters. Darrow counted the beds as six and noted that they had just faced the same number of opponents.

Their senses heightened by the expectation of further danger, the party moved down the long, turning corridor. Traps occurred regularly, alternating between projectile triggers that Shanni disarmed and venomous snakes falling into their midst. The adventurers expertly disposed of all obstacles, however, until finally reaching a door at the end of the corridor. Shanni was able to render the trap on it harmless and the five moved into the large room past it.

Dermot spotted two more traps inside, including one on a large iron cage in the corner. In the gloom they could see that a girl lay inside, motionless. Shanni carefully disarmed the trap, but could not open the cage, as there was no door. Darrow was puzzled as to how they had got the girl inside, but moved forward to see what he could do. The bars were placed too closely together for bending to be of benefit, so the dwarf decided to simply heave the cage over. After an exploratory push to get a sense of its weight, Darrow coiled his rocklike muscles and then in a single effort upended the cage.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee held up a torch so they all could see better, as the girl staggered to her feet. Her rags were soiled and the smell of excrement and vomit was strong in the corner by her cage. Rahnee recognized Janatha and the others greeted her with pleasure, which turned to concern as the girl immediately collapsed back to the ground. Rahnee dipped a rag into the nearby pool of water and washed the girl’s face as the others quickly looked through the chamber for anything useful.

In addition to a large desk, there were a number of crates and chests along the far wall, which Shanni and Dermot checked through. Among other things, Shanni discovered a note which revealed that the leader of the Astorians in the lair had been called away, apparently because of something going wrong with a “Westgate shipment” belonging to the group. It also commended the leader for disposing of a “demon bitch”. (_This appears to be a reference to the killing of former party member Khalen, the tiefling, who had chosen to pursue her vendetta against the Astorians on her own. --R_)

Aerikoth volunteered to magically transport himself and Janatha back to Teziir, in order to save time and obtain aid as soon as possible for her, while the others went back to the hut in the forest to take care of Pincer. The others agreed that time was of the essence and Rahnee suggested that the wizard take Janatha directly back to her father, Queron Ulanthar. She also suggested that if they found any better clothes for Janatha, those should also be taken along. Rahnee jokingly mentioned that if they had found a black velvet dress, however, it was hers. Somewhat perplexed, Dermot said that there was in fact one and expressed his curiosity over how it had ended up down there. He handed over the other ladies clothing found, which appeared to be Janatha’s size, to Aerikoth.

After cursing some, Rahnee carefully packed her black velvet dress away. To a still dumbfounded Dermot, Shanni said that Rahnee could tell them about it later, once they were out of danger. Aerikoth, after dismissing his summoned bear, walked over to where Janatha lay. Taking her hand, he focused for a moment and then spoke a word of power, after which the two of them vanished. The four companions remaining in the chamber took one last look around, then headed out of the lair.

It was well past midnight when Rahnee, Darrow, Shanni and Dermot arrived back at the hut, which was just as they had left it by the pool in the forest. Darrow rapped on the door loudly and yelled for Pincer to stay away from it, as he would be bashing it down. The first mighty blow from Darrow’s axe nearly split the door in two and it only took a second to separate it entirely from the hut. A rather impressed Pincer cautiously emerged and was greeted by the adventurers. Even Shanni was cheery for once with him.

Darrow pulled a battle axe out of his pack and held it out for Pincer to take, saying that he should not be left weaponless in the middle of nowhere. Darrow looked to the others and said that he thought Pincer and they were square, recommending that the former slaver seek out Baron Pahar in Turnton, if he wanted to be put to good work. Pincer commented that he would not be welcome in Westgate or Teziir for a while, if ever, so thought that sounded like a plan. He accompanied the others as far as Traders Road, then said his farewells and headed east, while the others turned west towards Teziir. (_In contrast with the fate of their vampire spawn ally Tuli, the company here shows mercy to Pincer. It seems they - or at least Darrow - believed redemption was possible for the former slaver. This is a welcome sign of positivity, in a chronicle that otherwise highlights the nastiness of life on the Dragon Coast. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

*Assault on Astorians Headquarters*

Seeking to beat any news of their raid on the Astorians’ forest lair, the four adventurers – Rahnee, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni – double-timed their road march and arrived at Teziir’s outskirts at dawn. Rahnee was concerned about whether they would be turned away, given the circumstances of their last visit, but no one bothered them as they set foot on the city streets. Tired from their efforts, they first thought of going to the temple of Helm, to see if Aerikoth and Janatha had been there, but the priest on duty indicated no one had come in that night matching their description.

After some further wandering around the city, the group finally found Queron Ulanthar’s house and knocked at the door. As soon as Rahnee had identified herself, the door opened and Queron’s servant Bustable greeted them excitedly, welcoming them in. Dermot and Shanni were quickly introduced and Bustable informed them that Aerikoth and Janatha had arrived in the early hours of the morn. He asked the four to wait in the entrance room while he informed the Councilman of their arrival. Returning quickly and somewhat breathless, he asked them to come upstairs with him.

Upstairs, they found Queron in a richly-furnished bedroom with Aerikoth, standing over a sleeping Janatha who was being attended to by a priest of Helm. The Councilman embraced Rahnee upon seeing her and pumped Darrow’s hand, thanking them for saving Janatha. He was also very welcoming to Dermot and Shanni, whom Rahnee introduced as having figured prominently in his daughter’s rescue.

The priest reported to Queron that Janatha was as well as could be expected, having suffered no permanent harm but requiring further attention and care. He said he would return with more aid, if given leave to depart. Queron did so, thanking him for his services. Queron then asked Bustable to prepare breakfast for their guests, sending him off to his duties.

After Bustable had left, Queron’s head drooped and he asked Rahnee’s forgiveness for his previous treatment of them and the harsh words he had spoken. Rahnee graciously accepted the apology as Darrow cracked a dwarven joke, lightening the mood. Queron reported that Janatha was weak from sickness and lack of adequate food, but he had been told by the priest that she would recover in time. He then invited the five adventurers to make themselves comfortable in the foyer until breakfast had been prepared, leaving further discussion until then.

The time before the meal was spent in relaxed talk, with both Shanni and Dermot indicating a desire to continue with the company. Shanni was unsure whether she would be a hindrance to the rest, however. This prompted a rare commendation from Aerikoth regarding her utility to the party. At this point, Bustable appeared and announced that breakfast was served.

The five adventurers filed into the richly provisioned table, as Bustable pointed out the poached eggs and salmon being served in their honor. Darrow took out a slightly grimy bottle and put it on the table, regarding it lovingly. Queron, at the head of the table, indicated they could start and asked Darrow about the bottle. The dwarf replied that it was his last bottle of Ironhelm Ale, which he had been saving for a special occasion. Queron in response led a toast to Clan Ironhelm.

After all had enough time to dig into their meal, Queron, apparently full of nervous energy, got up and began to pace back and forth. He said that he had been thinking of what must be done next, in order to set things right. However, he desired to hear the full tale of Janatha’s rescue, before speaking further. He noted that it was a shame the bard was no longer with them, given that it must be quite a tale for the telling.

Darrow somewhat hesitantly said he thought he had it down, although would look to the others for assistance. Rahnee encouraged him on and Aerikoth said he would add any details necessary, while Shanni and Dermot paid close attention to their plates of food. Darrow, with occasional interjections from Aerikoth, ran through the full story, from encountering Dermot on their way to Westgate after being kicked out of Teziir, to Shanni’s rescue in Westgate, and their adventures in Starmantle and on Slaver Isle before finding the Astorians’ underground forest lair and Janatha.

Queron asked to see the information they had found in the lair, namely the note to the lair’s leader and the map of Teziir. Aerikoth, not having seen the note himself yet, asked for it after the Councilman had finished. The wizard surmised that the “demon bitch” mentioned was their former companion Khalen, who had what he termed was an impractical desire for revenge against the Astorian leader Nemar, probably the “N” referred to in the note. Queron more closely examined the map and exclaimed that the building marked on it was only an arrowshot from his own home in Traders District. Excited, the Councilman recalled that the adventurers still needed their rest, but later on would be rewarded. They would also discuss what was uppermost in his mind: the final destruction of the Astorians.


----------



## Carlo-One

Later on the afternoon of Ches 4, after a long and well-deserved rest, the companions rose from their comfortable guest quarters beds in Queron Ulanthar’s house. Darrow, Dermot and Aerikoth were the first to make their way down to the main floor, while Rahnee and Shanni took their time enjoying a hot bath that Rahnee had requested. Queron informed Darrow that Bustable had been sent on an urgent errand, but the party was welcome to sample the contents of the Councilman’s liquor cabinet while he went upstairs to check on Janatha. Darrow needed no further urging and immediately found an imported ale to his liking.

By the time the women arrived, looking refreshed, there was an array of looted equipment from the lair arranged on the ground floor. Aerikoth was slowly inspecting the lot, to determine what dweomers and properties they might have, using his knowledge of magic and wizardly powers. Rahnee and Shanni thought this was an excellent idea and contributed some of their own unidentified items to the pile.

Aerikoth spent some time looking at one of the rings in particular, finally identifying it as having belonged to a temporary companion of theirs named Khalen. The wizard explained that the tiefling had used the power of the ring to pass herself off as human. Shanni was fascinated by this and asked to try the ring, gingerly slipping it onto one of her small fingers. Her appearance was instantly transformed into that of a taller blond woman. (_It is understandable why the tiefling chose to hide her true appearance in this manner, for there are many who would judge her by her looks alone. In the hands of someone like Shanni, the ring's powers could prove tempting to use for other purposes. --C_)

As Shanni looked around for a mirror, Rahnee mentioned that a crystal in the next room would show her reflection. However, as Shanni started to head that way, Aerikoth interjected with a reminder that the house guards would not recognize Shanni’s illusory appearance. Shanni therefore decided to pocket the ring and explore its effects later.

The wizard finished sorting through the rest of the items, with only a cloak remaining unidentified; he asked if he could claim it for further study, to which the others had no objection. He also took possession of three small charms which apparently had originally been in the possession of Kain Graves and could only be activated by a practitioner of the Art. The remaining armor and weapons were taken by Darrow, Dermot and Shanni, who headed out to see if they could sell them, leaving Aerikoth and Rahnee to converse in the foyer.

After about an hour, the three returned, staggering a little under the burden of the gold they had received from selling their wares. Darrow reported, however, that their collection of looted arms had the Night Mask emblem and would not be touched by the local dwarven smith. It took a fair amount of time for the gold to be sorted in piles and for each of the companions to take their share. Meanwhile, an excited-looking Bustable had been coming and going, finally taking up station at the door in anticipation of someone’s arrival.

Since nothing of urgency had yet presented itself, Rahnee decided to depart for the local temple of Tymora, in order to make some much-needed prayers to her patron goddess. Darrow further availed himself of Queron’s generosity and took a drink from the liquor cabinet, followed a little more hesitantly by Shanni. Bustable, apparently unable to contain his excitement, exclaimed that he was expecting visitors from the temple of Helm, including the Grand Cleric himself. Aerikoth explained to the others that this would be Thyxlys Jon, the head of the Teziir temple. The wizard noted that his authority extended outside of the city as well, for example to the priest Carlin, one of Baron Pahar’s advisors in Turnton.

Only a short while after, three heavy blows were heard at the door and Bustable opened it to allow three Helm temple guards and Thyxlys Jon into the house, all fully armored and equipped for battle. After inquiring with Bustable about Queron’s whereabouts, the Grand Cleric formally greeted the adventurers, commenting that he had heard of their rescue of Janatha and stating to Aerikoth that once again the wizard’s deeds were impressive. Jon then excused himself to go upstairs with his escorts and confer with Queron. Aerikoth poured himself some water to quench his thirst, while Darrow returned to the liquor cabinet. Shanni rather wickedly observed that they could get very drunk before the priests came back, but just then Bustable returned with a summons for the group.


----------



## Carlo-One

Upstairs in Queron’s chambers, the Teziir Council Member introduced Shanni and Dermot to Thyxlys Jon and mentioned that the Grand Cleric had been kind enough to come himself to look after Janatha - the only reason that would be known by any outsider for his presence at the house. Thyxlys Jon stated that his curative spell had purged Janatha of disease and that her recovery should now be quicker. Queron then turned to the other reason for the Grand Cleric’s presence.

Queron explained that the Grand Cleric had been one of those in the city, like himself, who had looked with concern upon the rise of the Astorians, especially after they had bought themselves powerful friends among the Council and the City Watch. He believed their taking of Janatha was meant to be the final blow in their plan to control Teziir, as an example to all who would oppose them. However, thanks to the adventurers’ actions, Queron was now free to act against the Astorians.

Queron mentioned that he had a proposition for the group, but first wished to present them with a reward. He went and opened a drawer, removing several large pouches full of gold and handing them to the four adventurers; Darrow took possession of an additional one for Rahnee, who was still at the temple of Tymora. With the reward granted, Queron returned to the business at hand, dramatically pounding a fist into his palm as he spoke of the need to strike swiftly and decisively against the Astorians in Teziir.

Darrow raised the fact that they seemed to be allied with the Night Masks, displaying some captured weaponry of Night Mask origin. Shanni expressed her puzzlement as to how the Astorians had managed to strike a deal with the Masks in order to operate in Westgate. Queron speculated that the Astorians might be performing a service for the Masks, one the Masks were happy to let them take the fall for if it failed. However, he could offer no evidence of this, as his network of informants did not extend into Westgate.

Returning to the idea of assaulting the Astorians’ headquarters in Teziir, Queron explained that he could not rely on the City Watch, and there would be unwelcome political ramifications for using Helm Temple forces to invade a privately-held property. Dermot was the first to mention the evident utility of using hired swords from out of town in this scenario, and his companions rapidly indicated their assent to the idea. They would receive aid in the form of healing items from the temple, to be delivered to Queron’s before the planned assault at dawn. By that time, it was expected that all the Astorians would have returned to their headquarters. Queron would ask trusted members of the City Watch to put up a cordon around the building, so any Astorians attempting to flee would be caught.

On a final note of preparation, Thyxlys Jon before departing informed the adventurers that he had been granted the power to reverse death by the Vigilant One. However, it was to be used only on those who performed a great service for the temple; he noted that their act would be considered such a service. (_It seems that adventurers oftentimes treat temples simply as merchants, while obtaining healing in between their expeditions. Perhaps there is some logic in this mercenary approach for things like potion-buying, but it is rare - or should be - for a temple head to share their most powerful restorative magics with anyone who simply walks through the door with coin. When one saves a life, one becomes responsible for it. --C_) Following the departure of the Helm temple contingent, Queron then informed the group of an opportunity to obtain more information on the Astorians.

After the unfortunate affair with Reggius, in which Aerikoth had turned the Astorians informant into a toad - or perhaps a newt, as Darrow liked to joke - Queron’s agents had staked out Reggius’ home in the hopes of identifying some of his confederates. One such man had been captured earlier that day and was being held there. Queron urged them to go and interrogate him at once, as time was of the essence. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Queron said that he would be willing to pay up to 500 gold for a “relocation fund” for the individual, should he provide useful information to them. When the group was ready, they were to go to the Docks district and loiter in the far northern portion, past the canal. Queron’s agent Barakus, who knew Aerikoth and Darrow by sight, would then make contact with them.


----------



## Carlo-One

The four adventurers – Aerikoth, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni – quickly made themselves ready and headed for the Docks district. Per Queron’s instructions, they found the canal and followed it to the northern end of the district. After spending some time eyeing their surroundings, they were approached by Barakus, who emerged from a nearby doorway. Queron’s agent motioned for them to accompany him and they all entered the house, which turned out to be the former dwelling of Reggius, the deceased Astorians informant.

After Dermot and Shanni had been introduced to Barakus, he queried whether they had been told what had happened with Reggius. He then let Darrow explain in more detail to the others how the adventurers’ meeting with Reggius, who had been a promising source of information on Janatha’s kidnapping, had turned into a confrontation. Aerikoth’s sole contribution to the tale was correcting Darrow when the dwarf incorrectly related how the wizard had turned Reggius into a newt; in reality, it had been a toad.

Barakus then related how he had managed to capture Valz, an Astorian who had some sort of connection with Reggius, by occupying the house and waiting to see who showed up. Barakus said that between himself and the two guards with him, they had spent several hours just getting Valz to admit that he was an Astorian and had known Reggius. He was hoping the adventurers could do more to get Valz to talk. Cracking his knuckles, Dermot confidently said that he thought they could handle it.

At Barakus’ suggestion, they took some time to search the ground floor of the house, while Queron’s agent went down to the basement to check on Valz. Little of interest was found, except for a smudged scrap of paper located by Shanni behind a desk drawer. Unable to decipher what was on it, the group then came up with their game plan for interrogating Valz. Darrow and Dermot would make the situation look bleak for him, then see if Shanni could get something out of him by giving him some hope for the future.

The two “heavies” descended the staircase into the basement and were escorted to the room where Valz was being held. Barakus and the two guards then cleared out, although Barakus lingered down the hall within earshot. Dermot took an intimidating tack from the beginning with Valz, backed up by the menacing, helmed form of Darrow. Dermot took out a knife and sharpened it on a whetstone as Darrow explained that they were the “cleaners” and Valz was the “mess” they had come for. Just as Dermot was beginning to get physical with the Astorian, Shanni and Aerikoth arrived and the petite rogue intervened, while the wizard looked on silently from the doorway. _(Even though the Order is not pacifist, I would draw back at the prospect of employing violence in such situations, which do not involve battle against our enemies. I understand the point of staging such a scene with the informant, yet what would occur in this scenario if the party's bluff were to be called? I must meditate more on the threat and use of force. --C_)

At Shanni’s urging, the others departed the room, although not without some further threats from Dermot and Darrow, so that she could speak with Valz like a “reasonable person”. Shanni’s sympathetic act and surreptitious display of a looted Astorians token quickly brought Valz around to being cooperative, although the 300 gold she gave him was probably the deciding factor, with the understanding that he would use it to go far away from Teziir.

After the others had been recalled, he told them what he knew about the layout of the Astorians headquarters building and the password for that night, which was “entrails”. He also disclosed the rumored existence of an escape tunnel that led outside from somewhere in the building’s underground level. After some further intimidation and threats assured the adventurers that Valz was telling them all he knew, they left him in the care of Barakus, who promised to release him, but not until noon on the following day.

A search of the house's lower level revealed nothing else of use, so the four adventurers and Barakus went back upstairs to discuss their findings. After Shanni passed him the scrap of paper she had discovered, Barakus held it up to a firelight and was able to make out some word fragments: "....vin, 250, Hammer 10" and "...................................................................... vz, 100, Hammer 23". The group thought that this might be part of a ledger, perhaps of gambling debts. Barakus said he would ask Valz if the information meant anything to him and send Queron a note later, if the inquiry bore fruit. He then wished the four adventurers well and went back downstairs, leaving them to begin discussing their plans to assault Astorians headquarters.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow decided that the best preparation for him for the assault would be to troll the local drinking establishments, leaving Aerikoth, Dermot and Shanni to scout their objective. They soon located the building believed to belong to the Astorians, standing alone in the southeastern part of Traders District, and warily observed it. Aerikoth remained standing within view, to the north near the Silver Falcon inn, while Shanni and Dermot circled in slowly, appearing to be out for a nighttime stroll.

Eager to complete their task, they worked over the plan of attack while the innkeeper, the only other person in the room, stayed at the far end of the bar and studiously ignored them. Once their plans were set and Aerikoth had cast some defensive spells on his comrades, Dermot went over to the innkeeper and slipped him a number of coins, to ensure his subsequent silence about their presence.

The five adventurers exited the door and circled the Astorians headquarters, keeping a good distance as they passed it to the south and east. Per their plan, Rahnee and Darrow then advanced towards the southern entrance to the headquarters - although somewhat comically, they at first mistook an opposite building for it, and had to be pointed in the right direction by Dermot. Once at the correct door, Rahnee gave the password “entrails” – learned from their interrogation of Valz – and she and Darrow entered the building.

The array of Astorians guards in the chamber they found themselves in were not fooled for long, however. Darrow then shouted out his Ironhelm battle cry and charged one of the big enforcers. As the Astorians quickly engaged him and Rahnee, with lightly-armored crossbowmen moving to flank them, Aerikoth suddenly appeared at the far end of the room, flanked by Shanni and Dermot; the wizard had waited until hearing the battle cry before casting his spell to transport them inside. He immediately summoned a giant bear to aid in the fighting, which was swirling around them chaotically, then started targeting individual enemies with his spells.

The surprise arrival of the three provided a much-needed respite for Darrow and Rahnee, who had full need of the protective stoneskin spells cast upon them. More Astorians arrived from the east and west wings to join the fight, although their ranks were being continually thinned. One crossbowman placed a bolt expertly into the bear, killing it after it had rampaged among his comrades. However, by this point the momentum had swung in favor of the adventurers, who defeated the remnants of the Astorians’ forces relatively easily.

Searching the main floor of the headquarters, they found one room with its door open and its inhabitant obviously gone; it faced another room with a trapped and locked door. Mindful of the escape tunnel on the lower level and the possibility that some enemies were attempting to flee, the group moved quickly to the west and Shanni detected and disarmed several traps on the stairs down. She then stealthily but rapidly scouted the basement. She reported seeing guards by the end of one hallway, which likely held the tunnel entrance.

The party then followed her downstairs in order to find out what more they had to contend with. In the underground level, they searched through the corridors, trying every door. One of them in a central corridor opened onto a small barracks where a group of Astorians trainees dressed in black begged for mercy. However, once the party had turned their backs on them, the group whipped out their daggers and fought. This proved to be a bad decision, as Darrow and the others killed them to a man. The next time a similar group of trainees were found, this time dressed in brown, Darrow cut one down as a warning to the others and then wedged their door shut with a dagger.

Finally, at the end of one of the corridors, two enforcers guarding a stone trap door were killed and the party then lowered themselves down a ladder into a dark tunnel. The first two traps they encountered in the long hall were detected and disarmed, but the third one by the exit ladder was not spotted in time; luckily, no harm was done. The five adventurers climbed the ladder and emerged onto a grassy area from which they could see Traders Road to the north. Whatever tracks may have been in the area - Dermot saw some indications of someone heading towards the road to the east - were soon erased by a rainstorm that blew in. Aerikoth summoned his raven familiar and sent him winging down the road, in the hope of finding any fugitives that had escaped their assault.

After returning to the headquarters via the tunnel, the group found a central prison area, encountering and defeating two enforcers who had been guarding an insane prisoner shackled to the wall. The party then conducted a more thorough search of the ground floor and was able to enter the trapped and locked room. The man inside attempted to fight his way past them, but was quickly defeated. In his room, they found a chest whose complex trap defeated Shanni and Rahnee’s efforts to disarm it, but not Darrow’s axe. The gas it released into the room soon dissipated and the chest was theirs for the taking. They found inside what appeared to be a seal with a swirly “N” along with a ledger in code, along with gems and gold. Comparing the seal to the letter which Aerikoth had in his possession, the wizard confirmed the seal was the same and most likely belonged to the Astorians leader, Nemar.

After Dermot finished searching the Astorians training area, the weary band decided they had done all they could and departed for Queron’s house. They were received eagerly by Bustable and Queron, who had been anxiously awaiting their return. After reporting what had occurred during their victory and passing the ledger to Queron, the adventurers headed upstairs for much-needed baths and a short rest.

_*Here ends Part II of the Chronicles*_​


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "R"*

_While the conflict with the ancient lich Ashnakzeroth dominated Part I of the Chronicles, which described occurrences beyond my ken, the events of Part II are in many ways all too familiar. My life prior to entering the Order and taking up the robes of a monk of Kelemvor was riddled with such happenings, which may be described as the tragedies of everyday life in Faerun, with the activities of slavers and oppressive petty lords being prominent among them. These chronicles are not simply a fairy story of right and wrong, however, but describe how the adventurers confronted the choices before them and coped with the consequences. Perhaps I did not need more evidence of how gray the world really is, but behind the monastery's walls it is a useful reminder of the fact that sometimes there are no ideal choices.

That said, some choices turn out better than others, and it is good to remember that not choosing is itself a choice. The Ritual of the Hand and its aftermath, including the destruction of Ashnakzeroth's soul gem and the sudden coma inflicted upon his former (?) servant Melissa, was a momentous occasion that it seems faded in the party's memory, with Melissa's fate still unknown. Brok-Tul and Veran's deaths in the conflict with the self-styled "Duke" Hallton also distracted the others in the party from the reason both had become part of the adventuring company, namely to uncover a possible vampire menace to Westgate. I cannot bring myself to condemn those left behind, especially the half-orc's lover Rahnee, for focusing on their own personal tragedies and other pressing situations. At least a measure of good was accomplished by the company in their rescue of Janatha, as new companions joined and old ones departed.

More will be seen of the loose threads in the tapestry, however, as the chronicles unfold._


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "C"*

_As I read the words of my senior initiate predecessor "R", I am struck by how involved I have personally become in these adventurers' stories; "R" seems to have kept more detachment from them. No doubt this is in part because I have decided to read and record my thoughts simultaneously, while he first completed the chronicles before making his own commentaries. As a result he is better able to understand the big picture and what was ignored or missed by the party during its conflicts and confrontations.

Yet I do not believe that his perspective is necessarily a better one, as life does not work this way while one is living it. Understanding it backwards can be of some help to those who must live it forwards, yet aside from a few great prophets - all of whom I understand have been mad or otherwise led difficult lives - no one can truly predict all the future consequences of one's actions. Living in the moment while remembering one's eventual Judgment is a central tenet of our Order and I see how these chronicles illuminate the wisdom of this practice. Brother Veran made the choice to accompany his two companions into peril and no doubt now rests content in the City of Judgment. 

I am thus reminded of Kelemvor's charge:_

"Death is but part of life: fear it not, evade it not, and view it not as evil. To fear death delivers you into the hands of those who can bring death down upon you. Die with dignity, neither raging nor seeking to embrace undeath. Do honor to the dead, for their strivings in life brought Faerûn to where it is now, and to forget them is to forget also where we are now—and why."


----------



## Carlo-One

*Here begins Part III of the Chronicles*

_To all those who read these chronicles: much is known, but still more is not known about the adventures and private dealings of those worthy people hereafter mentioned. One suspects that not everything that has occurred has been recorded for posterity.

For what has gone before, see Parts I and II of the Chronicles._

* * *​
*Chapter VII: Old Wounds and New Enemies*

_*A Hero's Return*_

After returning to the home of Teziir Council Member Queron Ulanthar, the five adventurers – Aerikoth, Rahnee, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni – spent the rest of the morning of Ches 5 soundly asleep in his finely-appointed upstairs guest rooms. At noon, Queron’s servant Bustable made the rounds and informed everyone that they would be expected downstairs in fifteen minutes. Darrow protested that this would not be nearly enough time to make himself pretty, but despite the dwarf’s jest the group mobilized relatively quickly and headed down. There they found Queron still in deep conversation with Thyxlys Jon, the head of the Temple of Helm, so were invited to partake of Queron’s lunch spread in the formal dining room.

After letting the others gather some food and drink, as well as express their relief at the outcome of the fight with the Astorians, the mage Aerikoth quietly informed them that his raven familiar Zeluth had made his way back. According to the wizard, the bird had not seen anyone on Traders Road who looked like they were running in fear, but he did see a caravan heading east. Shanni pointed out that whoever fled the Astorians headquarters could have asked for a ride; Darrow noted that it would be a good way to blend in. Dermot observed that given the caravan’s heading, it was likely bound for either Reddansyr or Westgate. Over the remainder of lunch, Shanni took the lead in distributing the items seized from Nemar, the Astorians’ leader, including a valuable ring of regeneration identified by Aerikoth and given to Darrow.

As Darrow and Dermot were finishing the last swigs of their ales, Bustable arrived and informed the group that Queron was ready to receive them. The Council Member was solicitous of their health, to which Rahnee responded by saying they had bounced back quickly. She also complimented Queron on setting an excellent table, as always. Pleasantries out of the way, Queron moved directly on to business, as Thyxlys Jon indicated he needed to be going soon. To help provide a cover for the party’s recent actions, Queron said he had instructed his agents to spread a rumor that the Astorians had suffered a violent falling-out amongst themselves. He also mentioned that he had already heard other rumors circulating about what had occurred, including that a wizard with a glowing staff conjured a horde of demons that ate the Astorians, with fearful howls.

Queron told them that the rumored explanation of an internecine battle should help divert any unwanted attention from their adventuring company. Nevertheless, he thought that a departure from Teziir for at least a tenday would be warranted, just to be safe. He then asked where they would go, recalling the previous mention of a barony in the hinterlands, which prompted puzzled looks from Dermot and Shanni.

Rahnee indicated that was a possibility, but said they also had been asked to assist one of the families in Westgate upon their return. She asked Thyxlys Jon if there had been any news of Carlin, the High Cleric of Turnton. Jon’s face hardened at the mention of Carlin’s name and he commented that he was concerned about Carlin and “that woman”, stating that “the abomination” should not be allowed to return in any form. This got more blank looks from Shanni, and Rahnee decided that would be a good point to move on, asking the others if they felt like leaving that afternoon.

As the group began discussing their traveling plans, a weak-looking Janatha stumbled into the room, with an apologetic house guard hurrying in her wake. She had insisted on rising from her sickbed and apparently had no idea what had just happened to her, asking her father Queron to explain. He told her that she had been in bed for over a day now and had been rescued thanks to the brave adventurers in front of her.

Janatha curtsied slowly to the group and then wobbled over to Rahnee, having recognized her and Aerikoth from their stay at the Gatereach Inn in Westgate. Rahnee introduced her to their other three companions, with Shanni asking Janatha if she remembered anything of their shared captivity on the ship. The girl, still evidently woozy, said she did not remember a ship and that it was all very hazy to her. Queron, moving to support his daughter, commented that it was perhaps for the best, while Shanni said that she was not surprised, given the effects of the drugs used in their kidnappings. Janatha was convinced to go back upstairs to rest, escorted by the guard.

Rahnee suggested to her companions that they get moving and, in response to a question from Queron, indicated that he could send a message for them to Jandrico Swift at the Gatereach. It still took some time to gather their belongings and for Aerikoth to study a key spell, but by early afternoon the group had said its goodbyes to Queron and were heading east along Traders Road. They arrived after nightfall at the Reddansyr Crossroads, where Aerikoth indicated that he could continue no longer, due to his fatigue from the day’s exertions. The wizard then moved off to the north side of the road and conjured a large hut to serve as secure shelter for the party, who was in any case glad to get out of the thunderstorm that had just burst.


----------



## Carlo-One

Early the next morning on Ches 6, Rahnee departed alone for Reddansyr, saying that she wanted to check up on their former companion Belle. The others took their time in striking camp at the crossroads, with Darrow pulling out an ale flask first thing, then joining Dermot and Shanni in scouting the immediate area. The three then impatiently waited in the rain for Aerikoth to finish his morning routine and join them on the road to Westgate, which they reached after nightfall.

The four adventurers were glad to see the friendly roof of the Gatereach Inn. Once inside, Darrow, with a big smile, informed Jandrico that Janatha now was safe. The innkeeper praised the gods and then went to bring food and drink, saying they looked tired from the road. Goruna the serving woman looked nearly as glad to see Dermot, ensuring that she got in a good swing of her hips in his direction while he was in sight. Jandrico sent her off to prepare the next meal and then brought out a bottle of Westgate Ruby in celebration; the innkeeper was somewhat disappointed to hear that Darrow and Dermot preferred ale.

After thinking a moment and going back to his stockroom, Jandrico emerged with a rare, effervescent ale from far Calimshan. A little teary-eyed, he listened to the four adventurers describe how Janatha was doing and how none of her captors had escaped, except for one who apparently had fled. Jandrico made a grim smile after they confirmed that the Astorians had received a death blow at their hands. After asking how many rooms they would need for the night - Aerikoth indicated he did not require one - Jandrico went upstairs to prepare them. Returning after a few minutes, he answered questions from Darrow and Dermot about recent events in Westgate, most notably the impending change of Croamarkh from Durgar the Just, who planned to construct an abbey to Tyr after stepping down, to Lord Scirkas Urdo.

After Jandrico headed back to the common room, who should appear but Barzog, the half-orc thug from Starmantle. He greeted his “old pals” enthusiastically, receiving in turn a warm welcome from Darrow, but more cautious salutations from the others. Once the half-orc had returned to his work at the inn, which apparently he was happy with, the others decided to turn in for the evening. Aerikoth departed the inn, while the others went up to their designated rooms.

In the morning, the four gathered again at the Gatereach bar for breakfast. Aerikoth inquired if there had been any word from Lady Roaringhorn yet and received a negative answer. Once the meal had been served, Jandrico mentioned that he had been pondering what they had told him the previous day about the escaped Astorian, asking if there was anything they knew of that could identify him. Aerikoth and Darrow then described the Astorians’ tattoo swirl symbol and Shanni showed Jandrico one of the Astorians’ tokens, so he could recognize it. The innkeeper said that he would inform them if he or his staff saw anything related. After a pause, while he appeared to be thinking to himself, Jandrico said that he needed to go away for a short while and asked Goruna to cover the common room while he was out.

As the others were finishing breakfast, Rahnee appeared, cheerful despite just having come from the road. Ruffling Dermot’s hair in passing as she sat at the bar, she was surprised by the sudden appearance of a panting Barzog, who asked where Jandrico was. The others briefly indicated that he had gone out. This relieved the half-orc, who evidently had thought he was late for work. Barzog then went upstairs to see to the room cleaning, prompting a crude comment from Darrow.

Rahnee caught up with the others and Dermot observed that Jandrico had seemed deadly earnest after hearing the news about the Astorians and the possible escapee. Rahnee observed that having previously adventured with Queron Ulanthar, Jandrico had hidden depths. The group decided to go see Losifan Urdo at the Mercenaries Guild, as he owed them for turning in the slaver ship and apparently had other business to discuss as well.  On the way there, Dermot observed the “fight night” sign at the Quivering Thumb and wondered aloud how the fights were seen in Westgate. Shanni wryly commented that they were seen as frequent and bloody and Darrow explained that it was a place for the “high and mighty” to come watch the arena fights. (_Blood sports, while not being universally popular, seem to be omnipresent in Faerun, although they often take place in underground venues rather than being openly advertised as in Westgate. Something in our natures seems to be drawn to the excitement, and perhaps a certain feeling of superiority, that comes from watching others fight deadly battles while we drink and bet on the outcome. Even the knowledge that some must be staged for show does not seem to lessen the appetite for such spectacles. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

At the Mercenaries Guild, Rahnee had the clerk Tara pull the records of “Helm’s Shadows” so that Dermot and Shanni could be officially added to the roster, paying their fee as she did so. When Tara asked about members to be removed from the roster, Rahnee’s voice caught repeatedly before she could name both Brok-Tul and Veran. Dermot winced at Rahnee’s evident trial, while Shanni had a half-puzzled, half-sympathetic look. (_It is during such moments of otherwise mundane business that old wounds can be reopened, as it forces one to acknowledge the absences inside one's heart. --C_) The clerk completed the roster update and said there was a note in their file indicating that Losifan Urdo, the senior guild commander, wanted to see them. She went upstairs to confirm that he was in and then directed the party to his office. Before heading up, Rahnee confirmed with the clerk that there were no new contracts available on general offer.

Losifan greeted them with a friendly wave and first attended to the business of the ex-slaver ship, offering 1,600 gold for it on behalf of House Urdo. The party was pleased to accept this and Rahnee said that they would take it in gold and jewels, rather than put it on their guild account, since they needed to upgrade their weapons and equipment. Losifan then raised his other business: House Urdo’s concern over House Cormaeril and the Fire Knives assassination threat. He stated that his people were still gathering information, but he anticipated that they might have some required tasks that would not be appropriate for the City Watch to carry out. Although Rahnee made it clear that she and her group were not assassins, both she and Darrow said they would be happy to possibly employ some “creative justice” as needed. Losifan seemed pleased by this and observed that they would win the favor of the new Croamarkh by succeeding in such tasks. He expected to need around a tenday before having anything concrete and indicated that he could be found at the Guild most mornings.

As they were departing the guild hall, Dermot commented that they picked dangerous foes, to which Rahnee replied that one’s success could be judged by the quality of one’s enemies. She then recommended that they return to the Gatrereach to divide the money. This prompted the observation from Shanni, who evidently was not interested in walking all the way back in the rain, that they had chosen to take on a dangerous assassin’s guild, but were worried about counting coin in public. (_I would be very careful about showing a large amount of coin in public in a place like Westgate, regardless of who my enemies were at that particular time. --R_)

A compromise was reached and the group headed for Shalush’s establishment in the Market district, where they were able to use an antechamber for the coin count prior to shopping. Shanni stated that the amount received for the ship was sort of paltry compared to what she had picked up at the Astorians headquarters, which did not surprise Darrow. The dwarf picked up a bag of holding after thoughtfully asking Aerikoth if the mage could teleport them all, if they stored their armor in such a bag. Once their purchases were done, Rahnee and Darrow expressed a strong desire to go to Veranbrok, the former Baron Hallton’s domain. Shanni and Aerikoth were indifferent, while Dermot confessed he was curious to see the place.


----------



## Carlo-One

*The Beast*

On Ches 8, after Shanni and Dermot had visited some additional stores and Darrow had conversed with Jandrico Swift regarding plans for a brewery business, the company gathered at the Gatereach Inn to begin their journey to “Veranbrok”. Rahnee had some business to finish up in town, so the others headed for the South Gate, which Aerikoth informed them led to the road to Glees village, the first stop on the way to their destination.

Hiking into the afternoon, the four adventurers were set upon by a pack of worgs near the Turnton/Glees crossroads. Dermot, Shanni and Darrow made quick work of them before Aerikoth could even get off a spell, impressing the wizard. Walking up the smaller track to Glees, Dermot observed a large collection of tents on the outskirts of the village. One of the villagers greeted them and asked if they were with Baron Pahar, Darrow replying that they were associates of his. The villager mentioned that there had been a number of “dangerous critters” such as large wolves in the woods over the past several months. Some giant bugs in the village fields had been previously cleared out by adventurers, he said, although a few had returned recently and were dealt with by the Baron’s troops. The villager also mentioned that the troops had been lodged in their tents for a while, waiting for something.

As it was already dinnertime, Darrow suggested they stay in the village rather than tramp around further in the dark. Aerikoth noted that the village innkeeper, Undt, would not mind the trade, although he was unsure if there would be enough rooms. The villager, clearly relishing his unusual audience, told them about the manticores in the forest between Glees and the old Hallton lands (Veranbrok). At this point Rahnee stepped up softly behind Aerikoth, having caught up with the others, and mentioned that the manticores had “b-i-g” spikes, recounting to the group how a previous encounter with them had gone badly. Aerikoth stated that he would prepare appropriate spells overnight, in order to protect them.

At the Glees village inn, Rahnee and Aerikoth were greeted warmly by the innkeeper Undt, who was then introduced to their other three companions. A group of baronial soldiers in the common room paid obvious attention to the company, especially Aerikoth’s glowing staff. Undt was delighted to hear that they were there to retake Hallton’s old lands and drive the monsters from the forest, although Shanni seemingly had some doubts about the proposition.

While Undt was off arranging their dinner, Rahnee told her three newer companions about the last time she and Aerikoth had been in Hallton lands, about a month beforehand. Hallton, who had styled himself a Duke, had ruled his lands with an iron fist. Among other things, he made a point of claiming “first night” rights with all the women that caught his fancy. Two of Rahnee’s previous companions, her husband Brok-Tul and the monk Veran, had been killed in an assault on Hallton’s manor; Rahnee had barely managed to crawl away from the battle. Vengeance was then taken, however, with Hallton and his men all killed and their lands claimed for the adventuring company. Baron Pahar of neighboring Turnton supported them and had promised to provide some troops to help maintain the territory.

After Undt returned with food and drink, he discussed the situation with the adventurers, who were interested to know what had been happening. The unusually harsh winter was now over, but strange creatures still remained, apparently having been driven from their original homes. Because of the manticores in the forest, no one had been able to travel to Tallwell in the former Hallton lands, so there was no news from there. Undt then brought the Baronial commander over, who introduced himself as Guard Captain Calen.

In a guarded tone, Calen welcomed them to Glees, mentioning that he had been waiting there for over two tendays for their arrival. Rahnee briefly explained that they had been waylaid somewhat in the interim. The baronial captain related that the priest of Helm who accompanied them from Turnton had departed after the first tenday, but that the remainder of his forces remained to guard the village, including taking action against some giant bugs in the fields.

Calen indicated that his forces were ready to accompany the adventurers to Tallwell, but confessed that they were not equipped to deal with the manticores in the forest. In response to a question from Rahnee, who had been hoping for assistance from Clan Ironhelm, both Calen and Undt said that they had seen no dwarves come through the village. Darrow said that the clan was likely occupied with its own problems. Calen then departed to see to his men, with Rahnee asking that he be ready to move out an hour past dawn. The company, after some further discussion, then went upstairs to their rooms for the evening.


----------



## Carlo-One

After as good of a night’s sleep as possible under the roof of the sole inn in the small, out-of-the-way village, the company awoke early in the morning to the patter of rain. Darrow and Dermot had a bit of a struggle getting out of their room, due to the wet door wood warping overnight, but they eventually joined their companions in the common room. Undt’s breakfast of porridge and farm butter was simple, but hot and filling; Darrow, as usual, washed it down with a morning ale.

Rahnee reviewed their tasks for the morning, asking Darrow and Dermot to be the ones to deal with the guard captain, since she thought from their previous day’s conversation that he might not like talking to a woman about military matters. She also cautioned Dermot to scout carefully, given the dangers the manticores posed, and advised Shanni to stay close to Aerikoth. Dermot noted that he possessed some lore about manticores, but had never actually encountered one; the ranger seemed to be looking forward to the experience.

At this point the guard captain came into the inn out of the rain, looking somewhat uncomfortable, to query their orders for the day. Darrow related how they planned to have Dermot in front of the marching order, with the other four adventurers behind him ready to hit any manticores that were encountered. The baronial guard’s role would be to follow on and help pin the beasts down if they were too much for the adventurers. The guard captain acknowledged this and departed to order his men to strike camp.

After finishing what was left of breakfast, the companions took their gear and headed out, Rahnee leaving several gold coins with Undt for his troubles. Aerikoth cast two protective spells on each of the others, as well as himself, before they started down the faint path leading from Glees into the forest. An hour or so of walking brought them into thick woods, where the path was no longer visible. Dermot carefully advanced while leading them further east, but could not avoid a sudden attack by giant spiders. Darrow felt somewhat repulsed by their ickyness, but they were defeated without any harm to the companions.

Some additional terrain was covered before Dermot signaled the presence of two manticores ahead, as well as another large spider that he had spotted. As the manticores were being engaged by the party, including Aerikoth’s summoned dire bear, another group of spiders approached them from the rear but were driven back thanks to Shanni’s arrows. Her bow also made the killing shot on the remaining manticore.

Dermot resumed scouting but was taking so long that Rahnee was about to go looking for him, despite Shanni’s worries about splitting up. The ranger eventually returned, having located a cave with two manticores outside it, perhaps the beasts’ lair. The five companions first carefully approached, then rushed the monsters with Darrow in the lead. In a short but violent fight, the dwarf was wounded by the fierce beasts; Shanni again maneuvered to use her bow to good effect from behind to defeat their monstrous opponents.

After silently exploring the cave entrance, Dermot emerged and reported another manticore a short distance inside. Aerikoth said that he could cast a fireball spell if needed. However, the party was able to enter the cave and quickly dispatch the remaining beast and another one found further in. Moving into a narrow, dark tunnel, the group discovered a chamber at the end with the skeletal remains of two unfortunate campers. Both had axes and one had a leather pouch with a gold ring inside. Darrow collected the axes and the ring, after Dermot observed that it might be able to be identified by the locals, assuming gold rings were not common in the area. The companions agreed that they had likely killed all of the manticores in the forest and decided to head back to meet up with the baronial guard.


----------



## Carlo-One

The five adventurers ran into the dozen or so guard members in the western part of the forest and reported their encounters to the captain, who was relieved to hear that all the manticores had been taken care of. Marching east out of the forest, the group came upon a small farm, which Rahnee explained was owned by the father of one of their former companions. As she tapped on the farmhouse door, Aerikoth dismissed his summoned bear, so as not to frighten the cows (or townspeople). Garens Winnfall, looking rather haggard, opened the door and welcomed Rahnee into his home, while the others remained outside. (_Garens has had a hard life, including previously losing his son Aratae to the ministrations of the torturers in the dungeon of the former local lord, Hallton. Rahnee similarly lost her companions Brok-Tul and Veran to Hallton's guards and barely escaped herself, before returning to take her revenge. No doubt the shared loss has formed something of a bond between the two. --C_)

After a time, Rahnee emerged and informed her companions that the town was in bad shape due to the lack of caravans and trade getting through. She also relayed that the farmer expected some in Tallwell would welcome Pahar’s soldiers, while others would not, due to past enmity. Following some debate, it was decided to march openly into town, rather than trying to sneak around it and barrack the soldiers at the old Hallton manor. The guard captain agreed, although he wondered if the manor were occupied, which was unknown. (_Now we shall see the results of the company's neglect of this poor village over the past month, following their victory over Hallton and subsequent pledge to support "Veranbrok" as Rahnee now called the territory. Perhaps they had their reasons, and adventurers are certainly not known for their reliability, yet the suffering of the villagers belies the promises made. --R_)

Marching into Tallwell, the companions and the squad of baronial soldiers found the town quiet. Rahnee suggested that Darrow knock on the door of the mayor, Haman Amphrael, to see if he was in. Amphrael courteously greeted the dwarf in a neutral tone and then similarly welcomed Rahnee, remembering her from the last visit, after the self-styled “Duke” Hallton had been defeated. As the remaining companions entered his home, the mayor introduced his wife Grani, who somewhat haltingly returned their salutations. Not trusting the situation, Dermot and Shanni stood by the entrance door to watch the outside while Aerikoth observed the mayor and his wife with unblinking eyes.

Rahnee apologized for the intrusion on short notice, which Grani politely discounted, only regretting that they had little in the way of hospitality to offer. As he invited them to move closer to the fireplace, her husband observed that the winter had been harsh and that Rahnee had been delayed in coming. She acknowledged this, also mentioning that they had dealt with the manticores in the forest, which should help the situation. The mayor then asked if they had found any human remains, explaining that several townsfolk had attempted to make it through the forest in the past tenday, but had not returned. Darrow responded by bringing out the axes and the gold ring in the pouch they had found in the manticore cave. Amphrael said they must have belonged to some of the town’s woodcutters, suggesting they visit the logging camp outside of town.

After Rahnee and Darrow had explained in summary fashion their recent adventures in recovering the daughter of a Teziir city official from slavers, Amphrael explained what had been happening in Tallwell since Hallton was defeated. According to the mayor, the first tenday afterwards had been relatively calm, as there was no one left to threaten the town. During the second tenday, however, people began to worry that no one had come to aid them, fearing that brigands or beasts might return without the presence of any soldiers. That was when several had headed into the forest, despite warnings of the manticores who inhabited it. Finally, in the last tenday things had become much worse, as a former forest patrol of Hallton’s had returned to the manor and set themselves up as bandit lords. The mayor said that their leader – called “The Beast” - had become a wild man, out of control.

Darrow mentioned that they had brought some of Pahar’s soldiers with them, to help maintain order, and said he would take special pleasure in personally dealing with those currently occupying the manor. Obviously concerned, Amphrael queried if the adventurers could leave a security force to protect the town while they went after the bandits. Rahnee promised him that they would both deal with the bandits on the morrow and be able to leave Pahar’s troops for protection.

Apparently satisfied with the mayor’s comportment, she ended the meeting by formally introducing Darrow, Dermot and Shanni and asked Darrow to accompany the mayor to his introduction to the Baronial guard captain. Amphrael thanked them and mentioned that he and his wife would see who was around in town and make sure they were introduced. Unfortunately, they had nothing to offer for hospitality other than shelter, as their provisions were nearly exhausted.


----------



## Carlo-One

After the mayor had been introduced to the Baronial soldiers, he departed to round up what townsfolk he could find. Darrow and Dermot meanwhile sorted out things at the soldiers’ camp, advising them that they could now move into the abandoned barracks across from the mayor’s house. Just as the companions were starting to debate their strategy for taking on the Beast, with Guard Captain Calen present, Mayor Amphrael returned with several prominent Tallwell residents.

First to be introduced was Larent Geigne, the local blacksmith, whose muscled arm Rahnee gripped like a warrior in welcome, drawing a smile from the man. Next was Kente Bross, the owner of the general store, who managed a decent bow while greeting Rahnee as “milady”. Last was Kablin Menson, who ran the town’s inn along with his wife Yasia. Amphrael explained that Mother Myrna, the village herbalist, was unwell and could not join them. All of the townspeople seemed to welcome the presence of the adventurers, despite some fearful and curious looks at Aerikoth and his glowing staff.

When Rahnee began explaining their plans to the villagers, the smith Larent expressed concern about his brother Horvath, who reportedly was among the bandits at the old manor house. The smith explained that his brother had been a good soldier, but perhaps had become embittered after seeing all the blood and death during his service; Horvath was at the battle of Turnton in Baron Pahar’s lands, then volunteered for the forest patrol. Larent had not in fact seen him recently, only hearing mention of Horvath’s name during the last bandit raid into town. The smith begged the adventurers to try and reason with his brother and bring him out, if they encountered him.

Mayor Amphrael said that the bandit leader, a man only known as “The Beast”, was clearly not reasonable and was rumored to dress in animal skins and impale his victims for pleasure. Kablin admitted that none of the townsfolk had actually seen the bandit leader; none of them really wanted to, either. In response to a question from Rahnee, Kente Bross said that the bandits had come to town twice and had taken most of what was in the general store. Kablin complained they had also emptied his ale kegs at the inn.

Rahnee and Darrow provided encouragement to the townsfolk, talking of defeating the bandits and improving their lives afterwards. Darrow passed around the two ale bottles he had left in his pack for toasts, saying it was the best he could do. This prompted Rahnee to break out two bottles of her own and join the general toasting to a better future for Tallwell. The mayor then escorted the other villagers out and gratefully thanked the adventurers, who were left to discuss possible ways to attack the bandits.

By mid-afternoon, Mayor Amphrael and his wife had gone to check on the village herbalist, Mother Myrna, leaving the adventurers in the hospitality of his home. As this did not extend to much food in the pantry, the party prepared a quick meal from their travel rations, with Darrow nearly chipping a tooth on his hardtack. At Rahnee’s suggestion, the dwarf went to the barracks to see Guard Captain Calen and ask him to set up his men around the village for its defense, while the others prepared for a scouting expedition to the manor house. Calen mentioned the foul weather and said that would at least make the job of any attackers more difficult.

Shanni expressed her desire to move quickly, so as not to give any spies in town the chance to report their presence. Rahnee counseled a more prudent approach, waiting the time necessary for Aerikoth to regain his spells. She also showed some personal agitation at the prospect of not fully preparing first to attack the manor – similar to how she had come to lose her spouse, Brok-Tul, in their first assault on Hallton’s forces. Shanni said she had been unaware of Rahnee’s personal grief, but that did not stop the young noblewoman from Waterdeep from taking offense at Shanni’s words and storming out of the house, Darrow following behind her to offer comfort as best he could.


----------



## Carlo-One

Shanni and Dermot, as the two stealthiest of the party, headed to the manor to reconnoiter it, while Aerikoth went to Kablin’s Inn to rest. Rahnee and Darrow finished their conversation, then made their way to the old Hallton manor house grounds. The two met up with Shanni and Dermot at the foot of the manor hill and compared notes on what they had seen. Shanni offered a half-apology for offending Rahnee, saying that she had not known the full details of what had happened there. Rahnee in response furnished the gory details of how her husband Brok-Tul and their companion, the monk Veran, had been killed and their bodies mutilated during a previous assault on the manor, when it was occupied by the self-styled “Duke” Hallton. Rahnee made clear her determination not to have the same thing happen again, due to being overconfident and unprepared. The four then completed their survey of the manor grounds, noting the locations of the main building, other outbuildings scattered around the area, and a barricade in front of the manor.

Returning to Talwell, the scouting party fetched up in Kablin’s Inn to join Aerikoth. The wizard was the only one dry and comfortable, having spent the intervening time reading a book in front of the fireplace. Darrow pointed out the value of underground living – no rain – while Shanni and Dermot swapped references to the bitter cold common along the Sword Coast. The inn’s serving girl brought out some hot broth and hard-looking bread and cheese for them, which was all that was available. As they filled their stomachs as best they could, the adventurers discussed possible ways into the manor house. Among other options, Aerikoth offered up the possibility of teleporting the group, in two waves, into one of the manor’s bedrooms.

Rahnee and Shanni took turns describing the manor house exterior. All of the (now-uninhabited) outbuildings in the fields had been burned, and there was a “big and nasty” roadblock, as Shanni put it, leading up to the manor’s fortified gates. Rahnee brought up the idea of fireballing the barricades, but Shanni thought that would just expose the casting mage to arrow fire. Dermot observed that around the back of the manor the rockface might be climbable, but in the current wet weather conditions, someone like Darrow might have a tough time. Shanni expressed her impatience at all of the objections to action, saying they might as well just wait in the village for an attack or head back to Westgate. She nevertheless forcefully objected to the idea, mentioned by both Aerikoth and Darrow during the discussion, of teleporting into the manor bedroom for a sneak attack.

All agreed, at least, that the manor would be difficult to attack. Rahnee had observed that the guards were disciplined and responded to the call of a horn to close the main gate at nighttime. Dermot offered a compromise plan, with he and Shanni scouting the main path up at night, Rahnee close at hand for martial backup, and then calling for Aerikoth to magic himself and Darrow to the top of the hill behind the manor. They would then link up and hopefully being able to enter the building quickly as a group. After some discussion about signals and such, the party agreed to the plan, Aerikoth stating he had no objection to it.

As they were talking about preparations to head for the manor at once, in order to be there and attack before dawn, it became apparent that they would be lacking in protective spells, as the mage had used them all up earlier in the day. This gave Rahnee and Darrow pause, as Aerikoth explained it would take a full eight hours for him to be able to rest and re-memorize his spells. After some further arguing, however, the group voted to strike as early as possible, to avoid having their presence in the area come to the attention of the bandits.

It took two hours in the dark, wet and cold for them to travel to the old Hallton manor grounds. Shanni and Dermot sneaked forward and spotted four guards, laying some traps of their own on the path upwards in preparation for battle. Meanwhile, Aerikoth cast invisibility spells on himself and Darrow.

After careful scouting by Shanni, Dermot and Rahnee – who grimly noted a body impaled on a spike outside the manor – the company gathered at the base of the hill to go over the situation; Dermot separately kept watch on the path from the shadows, to avoid them being surprised. Of the guards who were visible, two had bows and held the high ground, with barricades and traps in between. Shanni disliked the idea of going straight up the slope and Rahnee agreed that was not the way to go. It was decided that they would attempt instead to scale the cliffside behind the manor. Darrow would remove his armor for the ascent, with the plan being for Shanni and Dermot to go up first and secure a rope for the others.

Just as they had reached the back side of the manor, which they were glad to see did not have a fence or barrier other than the cliffside, Dermot called a halt, sniffing the air. Shortly afterwards a large, collared brown bear appeared at the top of the cliff, growling softly. While the others froze, Dermot attempted to calm the bear with his animal empathy skill, but this only seemed to make the bear angrier, as it let out a roar. It was quickly decided to abandon the attempt to climb, and Darrow hurriedly put his armor back on as they retreated, as Dermot distracted the bear away from the others. (_Had the ranger succeeded in calming the guard bear, thereby allowing the company to ascend the back way, this would have avoided much future angst regarding the company's assault on the manor. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Once in a safer place out of earshot, the group again fell to arguing about how to proceed. Dermot recommended creating a distraction in the back, while others penetrated the manor defenses via the front path. Darrow said he was leaning toward the scenario of teleporting into the manor bedroom – which Shanni opposed – as the dwarf liked the chances there better, rather than having to fight the guards and the patrolling bear. Aerikoth said that he would be capable of this, but only had the one teleport spell, which meant the others would have to fight their way into the building. The wizard queried if there was a reason the attempt could not be made on the morrow, when he would be better prepared with protection spells. Rahnee said there was not, especially since the bear had already alerted the guards, and the group somewhat reluctantly departed the manor grounds.

The wet and bedraggled adventurers arrived back at Kablin’s Inn in the wee hours of the morning. Rahnee, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni collapsed into the available rooms, while Aerikoth teleported out. Late the next morning, the four at the inn had just gathered for some watery soup – the only food available – when the wizard suddenly appeared in the common room. Kablin and his wife Yasia excused themselves to let their guests enjoy (?) the meal, apologizing for its quality and expressing their hopes that better times were ahead for their village.

Rahnee, evidently having thought about it overnight, laid out her plan for the assault on the Beast. She wanted Aerikoth to teleport her and Darrow into the manor bedroom, leaving the two warriors to hold it as necessary, while the mage fetched Dermot and Shanni as reinforcements. Darrow signaled his agreement, calling it the best plan. Dermot more reluctantly agreed, noting that at least he was not going in first. Shanni just shrugged, looking entirely unhappy. Rahnee said that there was no perfect solution, but this did nothing to mollify Shanni, who said she thought it was beyond stupid to jump into an unknown situation. Aerikoth for his part considered it a tactic similar to what had worked with the assault on the Astorians’ headquarters and did not believe it likely that the bedroom would be heavily guarded at that time of day.

After finishing his thin meal, Darrow headed to the barracks to inform Guard Captain Calen of their intent to attack the Beast. Calen promised to have his soldiers protect the village while the adventurers were away. On the dwarf’s return to the inn, he found his companions still arguing about the plan. Dermot was reluctantly supportive, while Shanni was turning livid with anger. Darrow headed upstairs to put on his armor, with Rahnee’s assistance, while Dermot divested himself of various items, to avoid having too much weight during the teleport. After the three returned downstairs, Aerikoth gathered himself quietly for a moment and began to concentrate on his spells.

The mage cautioned Shanni and Dermot to remain touching each other, so that when Aerikoth returned from his first trip, both would be taken along with him on the second teleport. After a slightly nervous reminder from Darrow, the mage began casting spells of protection on the dwarf and the rest of the group. Dermot asked what he and Shanni should do if Aerikoth did not return. Rahnee advised them not to be heroes, but to wait in the inn as long as it seemed reasonable. Words of encouragement and caution were spoken by Rahnee, Darrow and Dermot as Aerikoth finished up by casting protective spells on himself. With a short phrase, “Here we go,” the mage touched Rahnee and Darrow, speaking a word of power and vanishing with them, as Shanni and Dermot linked hands in preparation for their own travel.

After what seemed like a very long minute, the two saw Aerikoth appear again in front of them. He reached over to grab Shanni, then spoke a word of power. The three of them materialized inside a large bedroom, at which point Shanni and Rahnee visibly stopped holding their breath. The room was empty except for the adventurers and had a thin layer of dust over it.

Dermot controlled his breathing and readied a weapon as he and Shanni slipped out into the hallway. Shanni kept quietly to the wall, as the two heard a group of men talking and laughing in the distance, their voices reverberating down the stone corridor. After taking a quick look into the chamber at the end, Shanni remained in the shadows to keep watch while Dermot returned to the bedroom. The ranger informed the others there were around a dozen men and some kind of large animal in the chamber, by the sound of it. Darrow expressed a desire to just charge the room, as a “simple plan” that “couldn’t fail”. Dermot advised that he had a couple of “tricks” – grease and tangling plants – that could help break up the crowd. Rahnee firmly agreed with the ranger’s plan while chiding the dwarf for his rashness. Aerikoth noted that he had spells available for use against the group, including one for summoning a wolf to fight at their side.

Dermot asked Rahnee if she wanted to fight and show no mercy, or talk to their opponents first. The young warrior-woman confidently said she would like to talk, but would show no mercy if they were attacked. The ranger replied simply that this would be interesting, then without further comment followed the soft-stepping Rahnee down the corridor with the others. Shanni, from her post at the entrance to the back of the chamber, indicated that one of the men seemed to be giving orders, as the others had quieted down.

Rahnee strode forward and showed herself to the group of wild-looking men occupying the chamber in front of them. At the head of it, sitting in the former baronial throne, was a large man clad in an armor of animal skins, with a similarly large worg lounging beside him. Shanni meanwhile was lurking against the wall, her face giving the impression she was wondering what the hells the others were doing. As the leader challenged Rahnee, asking how she had gotten into the manor, the other three adventurers stayed behind her, taking up positions by the corridor entrance. The conversation quickly turned ugly, as Rahnee claimed the manor for her own, and the leader – presumably the Beast – in response gestured for his men to attack.


----------



## Carlo-One

Carnage ensued as the adventurers used their swords, axes, bows and magics to slaughter their opponents. The fierce fight left the former baronial throne room slick with blood and full of corpses. Only one among the Beast’s men remained to surrender, an empty-eyed and professional-looking soldier. Rahnee confirmed that he was Captain Horvath, the brother of Tallwell smith Larent. Horvath said he was sick of the Beast’s atrocities and would accept their judgment of him. He explained that he had formerly been a soldier of the self-styled “Duke” Hallton and had fought at the siege of Turnton, where he saw half of his comrades burnt to death by a ring of fire. Afterwards, he joined the forest patrol, and fell in with the Beast’s men after Hallton was killed. (_This is the first eyewitness account related of the use of magical fire against Hallton's forces at Turnton. From previous accounts in these chronicles, it appears to have been related somehow to the statue of the Hand outside the town and its magical powers. --C_)

Shanni, who had been keeping an eye out for other enemies, returned to the chamber and started haranguing the others for talking while potential danger lurked. She said there was a door that led outside and she could see several people and a bear out there. Shanni then noticed the chest next to the Beast’s throne and disarmed a trap on it, then unlocked it, only to find nothing inside; upon discovering this, she declared that it didn’t make any sense.

As Rahnee formally accepted Horvath’s surrender, Shanni and Aerikoth fell to bickering over what had just occurred in the assault on the manor, each claiming that they were justified by events and the other was wrong. Darrow interjected, saying they should best finish off the others outside before arguing further. Instead, the mage and rogue ramped up their insults and justifications, getting ever-nastier and more personal, despite the others’ attempts to put a lid on the disagreement.

Eventually, the sound of a horn prompted Rahnee and Darrow to check outside and then gather the others, whose tempers were still flaring. The party exited the manor and Rahnee called on the Beast’s remaining men to surrender, while Dermot tried - again unsuccessfully - to win the trained bear’s allegiance. The fight was nonetheless one-sided and the Beast’s men fell quickly, along with the bear, whose corpse was observed by Dermot to have a collar of tanned flesh.

The ranger led Darrow and Aerikoth back inside, noting that there was a downstairs part of the manor to be explored, while Shanni and Rahnee spoke outside. In the basement, the three found some torture implements, which seemed to have been left over from Hallton’s days, though some evidently had seen fresh use. They then returned to the prisoner Horvath, telling him that the struggle seemed to be over. When they mentioned the empty throne room chest, the former soldier softly exclaimed a curse. He explained that the Beast had made a production out of placing all their loot in a “common chest” for everyone to see, but must have subsequently moved the treasure secretly, most likely burying it in the forest. (_A cunning trick by the bandit leader, as no one in the Beast's company would likely dare to try opening the chest on their own, fearing bodily harm either from its trap or the Beast's wrath. --R_)

Rahnee returned and quietly help the others loot the bodies. She told them that Shanni had been inconsolable and now wanted nothing to do with the group; she had already departed, Rahnee being unable to talk her out of it. Dermot was displeased at this, while Darrow was saddened but seemed resigned to the fact. Aerikoth could not resist getting in a few more verbal jabs as the group, with Horvath accompanying them, headed back for Tallwell.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once they returned to the village, Horvath was reunited with his brother Larent. The smith promised to take care of him and have them work together to help rebuild Tallwell. Darrow then went to the barracks to inform Guard Captain Calen of what had transpired at the manor and advised him to join them at the Mayor’s house for the full report.

Rahnee decided to go speak further with Captain Calen and make sure that the town’s defenses were in order, in case any remnants of The Beast's forces were in the area and seeking revenge. Aerikoth, Darrow and Dermot entered Mayor Haman Amphrael’s house and found him and his wife, Grani, waiting expectantly and fearfully for news. The two were relieved to hear that none of the companions had perished in the battle, although they were sorry about Shanni’s decision to leave afterwards. The Mayor was pleased that Horvath had been returned physically unhurt to the village.

When asked by Aerikoth what he had planned for the future, the Mayor was somewhat surprised, saying that he expected the adventurers, having seized the manor, would be Tallwell’s new rulers. The wizard dryly replied that he had no desire to be such, although he observed that Pahar’s guards would likely remain as protection for the village. Rallying, after seeing he had support from Aerikoth and Darrow, the Mayor indicated the first order of business would be making sure the trail to Glees was clear. He was pleased to hear from Dermot and Darrow that they had eradicated the manticore presence, although Dermot cautioned that forest trails rarely stay clear forever.

The next item raised by Haman was the necessity of getting trade to the village. He asked them to spread the word in Pahar’s lands and Westgate that Tallwell was again open and had lumber supplies that needed to get to market. Darrow then brought up the idea of starting a brewery. The Mayor seemed somewhat hesitant at first, saying that there were not enough people to drink or appreciate dwarven ale in the area. However, he warmed to the idea once Darrow explained it further and said he would bring in supplies from Westgate. The dwarf also outlined the requirements for land that he would need, which the Mayor took note of: easy access to drinking water, casks, and space for a brewery building.

Turning back to the topic of town governance, Haman carefully confirmed that he would have the adventurers’ support in staying on as Mayor, while respecting the role of Guard Captain Calen. He excused himself to start working on the tasks that had been mentioned, intending to speak with Larent the blacksmith and some of the lumberjacks. They agreed to all meet up again when Rahnee was available and before the company departed Tallwell.

Aerikoth, Darrow and Dermot then returned to the inn and were greeted by an excited Kablin and Yasia. The villagers cheered the removal of the Beast, but lamented that they had nothing good left with which to prepare a celebratory meal. After the two departed to see what they could scrounge, the three adventurers discussed the village’s prospects and what they could do to improve them; Aerikoth admitted that he had few ideas in that respect. Darrow emphasized the need for trade, while Dermot thought that settlers and travelers coming through would help.


----------



## Carlo-One

The next morning, on Ches 11, Darrow and Dermot arrived in the common room of Kablin’s Inn to find Rahnee already heading out the door. She had already gulped down some iron rations and said she wanted to spend more time on the town’s defenses, but encouraged the others to get on the road. The dwarf and the ranger wished her luck and settled down for a meager breakfast, with Aerikoth soon joining them. Darrow suggested they head to Turnton to see Baron Pahar and let him know how things had fared with his soldiers in Tallwell. Patting his legendary axe, Haelgrim, he said had no pressing business, other than to go forth and do great things in the clan’s name. However, he mentioned he did want to pick up some supplies in Westgate for his brewery project.

Dermot was amenable to this, saying he wanted to buy some things in the city as well. He told the others that he had picked over the Beast’s corpse at the manor house, but had only found some “cheap magics” and a couple of potions. Aerikoth had little to add, only noting that he needed to study some more spells before departing, including one of his shelter summons. Darrow and Dermot stopped by the barracks to say goodbye to Pahar’s troops, then Darrow left a note for the Mayor about their plans. Back at the inn, they rejoined Aerikoth and the mage cast a series of defensive spells on them before they left the village, heading back to the forest path to Glees.

The path was overgrown and even Dermot had trouble marking its direction. After a bit of wandering, the three were finally making progress when they heard faint shouting towards the west, in their general direction of travel. After approaching the area and hearing more loud yelling, they spotted Shanni up a tree with two black bears evidently trying to get at her. The three dispatched the animals, only to have their erstwhile companion then point out a much larger bear that had been attracted to the sounds of fighting. Its bite inflicted significant damage on Dermot, but eventually it was brought down as well, with the aid of Aerikoth’s own summoned dire bear.

Following some banter about her predicament, Shanni decided to try climbing down the tree unassisted, but it looked as if she slipped on a branch and tumbled down the rest of the way. Pouting and appearing miserable after complaining about straining something in her leg, she nonetheless managed a civil exchange with Aerikoth. The mage for his part was willing to offer her assistance with his magics and was even complementary about her skill in avoiding the bears. Shanni seemed to swallow her pride and said she would accept the others’ help. After some discussion, it was decided that Aerikoth would teleport ahead to Glees with Shanni, leaving Darrow and Dermot to make their way through the forest; the wizard was not able to take all of them at once via the spell. (_It seemed fortuitous for all concerned that the company happened upon their former companion in this manner; Shanni evidently was under dire threat by the forest creatures, while her skills with locks, traps and a bow would certainly be missed. Her at times intense skepticism of the others, however, I fear will not so easily be put aside. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

*Chapter VIII: Dwarven Depths*

*Another Message in a Box*

Some time later, the dwarf and the ranger arrived at the Glees inn and saw Aerikoth and Shanni deep in conversation. Shanni had already arranged for an ale for Darrow, knowing his proclivities, while Dermot went and got something for himself. The four sat together and – this time, more calmly – discussed how they had felt about the assault on the Beast’s manor, clearing the air among them. Undt, who had been solicitously attending to his important (for the village) guests, suddenly exclaimed he had (almost) forgotten something had been delivered for them. The innkeeper went to the back and soon returned to present them with a medium-sized box.

Just as Undt was about to speak further, Rahnee walked through the inn’s door. She hung up her cloak, glanced in surprise at Shanni, then a brief look of horror came over her face as she contemplated the box – no doubt remembering a previous such delivery, which had contained the head of their former companion Aratae. The innkeeper explained that two dwarves had left this box for Helm’s Shadows, saying that the adventurers would know what it was about. In response to a question from Darrow, Undt said he could not tell if they were Ironhelm dwarves or not. Aerikoth queried when it was delivered and the innkeeper said it had been left with him just the day before, with no further explanation. He also indicated that the box’s seal was still intact.

After Undt stepped out of the way, Dermot drew a small knife to open the box, but at Rahnee’s urging deferred to Darrow to perform the task. The dwarf picked the box up and from it removed a gleaming axe which was a copy of Haelgrim, the legendary clan weapon that Darrow carried. After Darrow had examined it more closely, he saw dwarven runes that read: “The true one is needed for the clan, to save us from a pretender.” He explained to his companions that it must mean Haelgrim was needed at Ironhelm. Undt peered at the axe and commented that the two dwarves who delivered it were acting strangely, not wanting to give their names or to stay overnight. The innkeeper then wandered back to the kitchen as the party speculated as to what exactly was going on and the meaning of the axe.

Dermot questioned why the dwarves had not stayed to speak to Darrow, a point which Aerikoth concurred was important. Darrow told them that he had learned long ago not to try to understand the priesthood or the delve’s leadership, evidently not considering them practical thinkers. Rahnee wondered if this was a way of calling Darrow home as the Ironhelm Prince’s champion. Darrow explained to Dermot and Shanni that he had been allowed to carry Haelgrim after digging it up, in order to do heroic deeds with it. There had also been a political angle, with the dwarf describing the axe and his own presence in Ironhelm as a “hot potato” while the clan leader was sick and had no obvious heir. Regarding the runic message, Darrow perspicaciously observed that who was a pretender and who was rightful “might depend on where ye sit.”

Aerikoth observed that it had been close to a month since Darrow had departed Ironhelm with the axe; the wizard also noted the extravagant method of delivering the cryptic message. Rahnee said it appeared they had a trek to make to Ironhelm lands and welcomed Shanni back. The small rogue sniffed, looking a little contrite, and informed Rahnee that she’d had to be rescued again. Darrow and the others continued to speculate over who had sent the axe, its symbolism, and why they had chosen “Helm’s Shadows” as the recipient rather than Darrow. Darrow offered to take on the issue alone, since the axe was his responsibility, but the others quickly demurred and insisted on accompanying him to Clan Ironhelm territory. Aerikoth mentioned that the only business they had pending in Westgate was with Losifan Urdo at the Mercenaries Guild, and he was not expecting them for perhaps another six days.

The wizard offered to teleport the group to the inn in the village of Mountaingate, located near Ironhelm in the Giant’s Run mountains. Darrow grinned evilly and noted that the inn’s proprietor there would no doubt be glad to see them, the dwarf alluding to the last bloody encounter there with a group of mercenaries. Aerikoth explained, however, that he had only one such spell memorized, so the group would therefore have to strip all weighty items off and place them in bags of holding for the spell to work. Shanni mentioned that she unfortunately did not have one, then started sorting through her inventory along with Dermot. Rahnee and Darrow took out their magical bags and the party attempted to work out a method of pooling their items, but in the end they were unsuccessful. (_In popular accounts of great wizarding adventures, mundane details such as these are either overlooked or deliberately ignored, in favor of grand magics that occur instantly and without apparent cost. The grubby reality of adventuring is rather different and even strong magic has its limitations, however un-epic that may be to relate. --R_)

Aerikoth then offered to take Darrow alone with him, returning later for the others, but the party was uncomfortable being split in this manner. It was decided that there was no immediate urgency for traveling to Ironhelm, so the wizard declared he would hole up in his room for the day and study the necessary spells, in order to transport everyone that evening. After some drinks at the inn, the others decided to trek back to Tallwell in the interim, although not before Darrow tried to peek into Aerikoth’s room and was chased off by Zeluth, the wizard’s raven familiar. After making it to Tallwell, they left some of their excess equipment with the local garrison, including weapons previously seized from the Night Masks, to aid the village’s defense. Rahnee chose to remain in the village and ensure that the defenses were strengthened to her liking, while the others returned to Glees.


----------



## Carlo-One

The evening of Ches 12 found Darrow, Dermot and Shanni finishing their dinner at the Glees inn. They overheard a conversation between two of the villagers concerning the rumored bandit hoard hidden in the forest, leading Darrow to remark that news travels fast. In response, Shanni emphasized through words and ferocious gestures that there were also bears out there. Dermot remarked that tales of a bandit hoard would at least attract additional travelers to the area.

Aerikoth descended the stairs and announced he was prepared to depart whenever it was desired. It was decided that he would first transport Darrow to the Mountaingate inn, then return for Dermot and Shanni. The mage rapidly did so with Darrow, having the dwarf touch his sleeve and then speaking a word of power, to the amazement of the villagers in the common room. They were even more surprised when he reappeared and teleported away again with the other two.

After arriving inside the new inn, Shanni appeared disoriented. Darrow explained to them that they were close to his Clanhome and would need to bundle up due to the mountain chill. Allie Grimblegort, the gnomish proprietor, emerged from a back room and warmly greeted Dermot and Shanni, mentioning with some puzzlement that she had not heard the door open. Her smile of welcome quickly turned to a one more resembling a death rictus, however, as she then recognized Darrow and Aerikoth. She inquired if they wanted to stay the night, appearing relieved when Darrow said they were just passing through. The dwarf passed her a few coins for using her fire to warm up, as he put it.

Glancing around the main room, Aerikoth in his usual neutral voice remarked that Allie seemed to have done well enough at removing the bloodstains. Dermot asked for a flask of spirits and the innkeeper retreated to the back room, as Aerikoth mentioned that Darrow had ‘tried to help’ a group of mercenaries during an earlier visit. Looking somewhat sheepish, Darrow explained that he had mentioned to them he had been inside the clanhome, which the mercenaries took to mean that he was rich and must be loaded with coin. The dwarf had declined to share his presumed wealth, so was forced to defend himself and his elven minstrel companion at the time. The bodies of the mercenaries were buried out back, Aerikoth believed. Allie returned with Dermot’s spirits, received a couple of coins in payment from the ranger, and told them where to take the path to Ironhelm. Shanni wondered if there were bears and Allie assured her that it was too cold for them still, although winter wolves could sometimes be found near the path.

After exiting the inn, the four adventurers were challenged by the militia at the village gate, who had no recollection of their entrance to the town. Darrow brazenly asked “So?” which confused the guards enough to allow the four to pass without further incident. Once onto the path to Ironhelm, Aerikoth offered to cast defensive enchantments on the group, in case they encountered anything dangerous. The mage then did so, although Dermot declined to receive a stoneskin spell, saying he did not want to be mined by accident by the dwarves. They spotted a winter wolf at some distance off the path, but were otherwise unmolested during their trek to the valley of Clan Ironhelm.


----------



## Carlo-One

*"The Redeemer"*

At the outer entrance gates by the head of the valley, the group was challenged by the dwarven defender sentries. They welcomed Darrow’s presence with shouts of “Haelgrim returns!” and “The redeemer comes!” Darrow then introduced his companions and they were allowed to proceed to the inner gates. There the scene was repeated, although one of the gate guards notably remained silent rather than hail Darrow’s coming. Since Dermot and Shanni were newcomers to the clan halls, the guards stated that formal instructions would have to be received from the Clan Greeter before the visitors were allowed inside. Aerikoth explained that this was normal and Shanni said she had no problem waiting, given the presence of a warm fire and Dermot’s flask of spirits.

The guards indicated that the group could wait by the gates or in the guest cave. Aerikoth observed that the cave was comfortable and had a hot spring in it, which sounded good to the others, so Darrow borrowed some fire from the guards and they set up camp inside the cave. As the others settled in, the dwarf went back to the gate for a private conversation with the guards, whom Aerikoth had observed would be more likely to talk freely without outsiders present.

After some time, Darrow returned and shared what he had learned. Prince Dalgan still ruled, although his health was weak and continuing to deteriorate due to an unknown cause, so some Clan members wanted to replace him. This faction spoke about “redeeming” the clan, although Darrow was unsure how Haelgrim factored into it. The dwarf cautioned the others that these were clan secrets, as they could not afford to appear weak and confused to outsiders, which meant the adventurers should keep their mouths shut about it.

After some additional time passed, Clan Greeter Rumnaher unexpectedly arrived at the cave entrance and started a heated exchange in dwarven with Darrow. In a few minutes both calmed down, after Darrow denied being part of a conspiracy. Rumnaher then formally greeted Aerikoth and also welcomed Dermot and Shanni as visitors to the clan. Darrow explained the mysterious circumstances behind the delivery of the axe message and their decision to come forthwith to Ironhelm. He mentioned that they might have even beat the unknown dwarven messengers back, since the adventurers had used magical means of travel.

Rumnaher accepted Darrow’s explanation, but reminded him of his previous pledge to return only after three months had passed, with tales of valor to prove his worthiness of carrying Haelgrim. Darrow said they had at least two tales, but admitted that he was back early, it only having been a month since he was last in clan territory. The clan greeter was blunt about the political implications of Darrow’s return, as a faction had emerged within the clan who wished to have “the Redeemer” placed on the throne to replace a weak Prince with no heir. The story of Darrow’s retrieval of the axe in the deep delves and the charge by the ghost of Relan Ironhelm to use it to “redeem the clan’s fortunes” was being used by this faction to justify their actions.

As Rumnaher continued to relate how Darrow was viewed by some as the clan’s savior, Darrow suddenly burst out laughing. After Rumnaher chided him, Darrow explained that he could think of no one less appropriate for the role, he being the most rash, direct and foolhardy dwarf in the place. He said that the priests must be going crazy and Rumnaher admitted that the high priest, Iskar, was about to rip his beard over the prospect.

The clan greeter said he was satisfied that Darrow was not there to claim the throne and depose the prince. He cautioned them that this faction had taken to making replicas of Haelgrim as a sign of their faith in a new order. Rumnaher said that he needed to consult with Iskar and other clan elders, and asked the four adventurers if they would not mind remaining in the guest cave for the night.

After the clan greeter departed, Shanni quizzed Darrow about the circumstances of his previous quest for Haelgrim. He explained that he had wanted to do something important with his life and that no one had honestly expected him to be able to retrieve it. Aerikoth mentioned that their previous expedition into the deep delves possessed an additional purpose, to ensure that a lich they had destroyed was truly gone and could not return. Shanni asked if Darrow had been conned into coming back now, when it might have been better for him not to. The dwarf acknowledged that this sounded like what had happened, as someone evidently wanted him to overthrow the Prince. Dermot observed that this faction likely thought Darrow would make a convenient puppet, given his less-than-serious prior reputation.

While the group was discussing the implications of what they had found out, a dwarf in guard mail appeared at the cave and greeted Darrow in dwarven, appearing glad to see him. Darrow introduced his big brother Nurbir to the others and jested with him about some family matters. Nurbir confirmed that some in the clan wanted to have Darrow replace the Prince. He said he would tell their parents Darrow was well and had a brief follow-on exchange in dwarven with Darrow while leaving the cave. Darrow returned and told the others that his brother had said to watch their backs while in the clan halls, also advising them to talk to High Priest Iskar before anyone else. Aerikoth then conjured a magic hut outside the guest cave, so they could spend the night in greater comfort.


----------



## Carlo-One

The next morning on Ches 12, Darrow and Dermot rose first and started preparing a soup for breakfast, each contributing ingredients and know-how from their travels. Shanni continued sleeping as Aerikoth teleported to Tallwell to retrieve Rahnee, but she then woke with a gasp and a start as the two magically returned inside the conjured hut. As Shanni stretched languidly, Darrow and Dermot offered up the results of their labors, a hearty broth with dried meat, carrot, and some ale mixed in. Over breakfast, Darrow caught Rahnee up on what they knew so far about the situation in Ironhelm.

Once the meal was finished, the party exited the hut and noticed one of the dwarven defenders inspecting its outside. Gruffly, the dwarf requested that the hut be taken down, now that they were all outside, since it was blocking their view. After confirming that the others no longer had a need for it, Aerikoth waved a hand in dismissal and the structure vanished. Since they still awaited a formal answer from the dwarves in order to enter the clanhome, Rahnee entertained the others by describing how one of the Tallwell villagers thought he had found the Beast’s buried treasure in the forest, but only succeeded in uncovering a rotted leather bag and some silvers. (_Rumors of buried treasure seem to be a powerful attraction for greedy, hopeful, adventurous, or simply bored folk. Of course the dangers of such a quest usually outweigh the returns that one can expect to receive in the end. --C_)

Clan Greeter Rumnaher appeared and greeted Rahnee as a dwarf-friend. Warning that they faced a difficult day ahead, Rumnaher informed them that they were to be brought directly to High Priest Iskar, with Darrow’s word serving as the bond for Dermot and Shanni’s behavior inside clan halls. As soon as Darrow had formally given his word, Rumnaher escorted them past the guards, officially declaring the party as two dwarf-friends, along with two unknowns to the clan under Darrow’s bond.

Once inside the underground citadel, an apparently fascinated Shanni looked around as the Clan Greeter led them towards the temple. He attempted to move them quickly through the halls without stopping, ignoring various whispers and stares from the Ironhelm dwarves, but was foiled by Darrow running into his mothe Nurina in the tavern area. She offered a crushing hug to her son, then sent him on his way, as he made faces at an exasperated Rumnaher. After entering the temple, Darrow and his younger brother Andin, the temple acolyte, then made faces at each other as High Priest Iskar welcomed them. Rumnaher collected Andin and the two departed, on the way out also collecting a stray dwarf who had followed them into the temple, shouting about the Redeemer.

The dwarven high priest expressed his surprise at Darrow’s return so soon after pledging to depart Ironhelm for three months. However, after examining the copy of of the axe Haelgrim with its runic message and listening to Darrow’s explanation, Iskar softened; he acknowledged that the message had been ambiguous, and that Darrow had simply acted out of concern for the clan. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Iskar said that he did not know for sure who was behind the faction aiming to put Darrow on the throne, but the name of Toran Goldfinder came to mind. He explained that Toran, the clan’s treasurer, was greedy and pushing to change many things about how the clan was run.

Iskar then began to outline the plan that he and the clan elders loyal to Prince Dalgan had debated the previous night. They believed that Darrow should not simply depart, as their enemies could then whisper among the clan that he had been forced to go, further inflaming opinion against the Prince. At this point Darrow enthusiastically interjected the idea of challenging Toran Goldfinder to a trial by combat. He reluctantly backed down after Iskar told him not all problems could be solved by force of arms; Shanni and Dermot also pointed out that they did not actually know if Toran was the one responsible. (_The adventurers at this point, admittedly rather logically, are being reasonable and giving Toran the benefit of the doubt. This approach will soon change, however. --R_) Darrow then volunteered to publicly pledge loyalty to the Prince, but his idea was again rebuffed by Iskar, who stated that loyalty to the throne was assumed. Shanni perceptively observed that if Darrow did that kind of a public pledge, it would imply that people were questioning their loyalty to the Prince - a subtle political point which impressed the high priest.

Iskar then asked Darrow and his companions to venture into the Deep Delve once more, which would be a pretext for his presence in Ironhelm. Iskar in addition admitted that there might be some real cause for concern, as recently he had felt the wards established on the Deep Delve’s entryway being tested. Rahnee expressed her understanding that this expedition had the benefit of keeping Darrow away from the clan, but a more suspicious Shanni questioned whether the clan leadership might be looking to solve the problem by having Darrow not come back from it. (_Not an illogical consideration, although perhaps more suited for a thieves guild leader than a dwarven priest of Moradin. This question it seems reveals more about the nature of Shanni's background, of which we know rather little, than it does about Iskar's trustworthiness. --R_) The high priest assured her that he had every confidence in Darrow’s ability, with Haelgrim and his companions, to handle anything in the Deep Delve, as they had done before. Iskar then switched into dwarven and had an exchange with Darrow, who laughed at the end of it.

After a brief discussion about supplies, along with declarations from Rahnee and Shanni in support of the clan and Darrow, respectively, Iskar thanked the party for their assistance. He suggested they spend some time in clan halls, talking about Darrow’s deeds on the surface with Haelgrim and their plans to enter the Deep Delve. Rahnee asked about the health of the Prince and was told by Iskar that there had, in fact, been a slight improvement in his strength. This was the first time such an improvement in his condition had occurred, so the high priest was hopeful. The cause of the malady remained a mystery to Iskar, however, who had already attempted all of the healing magics he knew.

Aerikoth inquired about the reasons for the deeper delves being sealed. The High Priest looked to Darrow for the tale of how the axe Haelgrim was originally lost, then chided him for not remembering his school lessons. Iskar explained that Relan Ironhelm, the last bearer of Haelgrim, had been part of the clan’s rearguard in fighting off an Underdark invasion. Legends were contradictory about what exactly he had fought – demons, drow, duergar, or other creatures – but all agreed that he had borne the legendary clan weapon alone into the corridor facing the door to the Underdark. Before that, he had dismissed his companions and told them to flee to the upper levels, sealing off the Deep Delve to protect the rest of the clan. They spoke of Relan carving his way through a wave of foes before being lost to sight. Rahnee noted that they had found Haelgrim in that corridor during their last visit.

Iskar further related how afterwards the clan priests had sealed off the entrance to the Deep Delve with powerful wards; he was responsible now for maintaining them. He cautioned that the story of Relan remained a legend, rather than true history, also observing that the clan still knew relatively little of the Deep Delve even after the last expedition. Iskar said he had nothing more specific in terms of objectives for their next attempt at exploring the area, other than to check the Underdark door once again. After Aerikoth clarified some points with the High Priest regarding the testing of the wards, the companions decided to spend the rest of the day preparing for their descent.


----------



## Carlo-One

*An Unwanted Gem*

Darrow’s presence caused something of a stir as the group made their way through the clan halls, but eventually they made it to their destination, the smithy of Lorn Ironbeard. He greeted Aerikoth and Rahnee as dwarf-friends and was introduced to Dermot and Shanni, visitors present in the citadel under Darrow’s bond. The smith declared that was good enough for him. He mentioned that they could speak to his apprentice for any purchases, mentioning with a bit of worry that his prices were lower than usual, due to less trade. He also mentioned rumors of dragon sightings in the mountains, saying that a long time ago the clan had trouble with a dragon called “The Burning Blaze”.

While the group was looking over the smith’s wares, another Ironhelm dwarf came in and chatted with Lorn and Darrow in dwarven. The newcomer seemed to be curious about what the outsiders were looking at, particularly Shanni, although she failed to spot anything untoward about the dwarf. After he departed, Rahnee pulled Shanni quietly aside with the others and asked her to check her belt pouch. Darrow was visibly incensed at the idea that one of his clanmates might have stolen something. After checking, Shanni said there was nothing missing; however, there was a gemstone in her pouch that she was sure had not been there before. The others found that odd and when she produced the stone, a black opal, Darrow recognized it as part of the clan treasure.

Shanni immediately said she wanted nothing to do with it and gave it to Darrow, who then briefly passed it to Aerikoth, so the mage could determine there was nothing magical about the gem. Darrow went over to Lorn and asked him who the other dwarf was. The smith told him that it was “one of the young hotheads” named Yarran who was big on all the Redeemer talk. After a further exchange in dwarven and a big laugh, Darrow led the group back to the clan temple.

There he had hoped to be able to speak with High Priest Iskar, but was told by his brother Andin, the temple acolyte, that Iskar was in a council session and not to be disturbed. Darrow then showed the gemstone to him and explained that Yarran had come up to Shanni – someone Darrow had vouched for – and surreptitiously put it in her pouch. Shanni offered to approach a guard and return it, saying she had seen it drop out of a dwarf’s pocket, but Aerikoth thought that unwise.

Darrow said that they were obviously meant to be found with it, suggesting that they could just leave it in Iskar’s office. Andin had a sudden inspiration and pointed at the crotch of the Moradin statue, excitedly talking in dwarven with Darrow. The idea to hide the gem there was not supported by Shanni, however. Dermot came up with the idea of planting the gem back on Yarran, which Darrow liked.

As Andin went to find where Yarran was, the others discussed how best to accomplish that. Shanni initially was in favor of hiding it in his residence, but Darrow explained that the clan homes were strictly off-limits to outsiders and considered very private, so Darrow would run a risk of being caught there. Andin returned and informed them that Yarran was in the tavern. It was decided that Darrow would chat him up to distract him, while Shanni did the deed. Darrow said that he could use an ale anyway.

The party decamped to the clan tavern, a large area with several groups of tables, with plenty of room for them to spread out. Darrow sat down with Yarran and bought him an ale, having an extended chat in dwarven with him. Shanni and the others apparently paid no attention while this was going on. The petite rogue wandered around the room admiring the architecture, just happening to pass by Yarran. Taking her chance, she successfully placed the stone on him with some sleight-of-hand while the dwarf was oblivious in his cups. Darrow continued talking with him about clan doings as the others sat at another table with their Ironhelm ales, which Dermot had purchased. To pass the time and not seem suspicious, the adventurers had a conversation about what the drinks were like where they were originally from. Eventually Darrow finished his talk with Yarran and went over to the others, saying it was time they went to the guest quarters.

In the guest hall, while Darrow talked with the guard to ensure they would not be disturbed, the others divided up the available rooms, allowing Aerikoth the one single-bed chamber. Darrow returned and informed them about his conversation with Yarran. He said that the dwarf’s hero-worship seemed genuine and was based on Darrow’s recovery of Haelgrim; Aerikoth and Rahnee found that plausible. Yarran was indeed part of the “Redeemers” faction. He refused to give up any more names, but notably fell silent when Toran Goldfinder was mentioned, according to Darrow. He found it puzzling that Yarran genuinely seemed to want him on the throne, which did not seem to be consistent with the act of planting a piece of the clan treasure on Shanni. Darrow explained that he would share any punishment she received, if the gem were “discovered” on her.

Shanni opined that it was a double bluff – someone wanted Darrow to replace the Prince on the throne, but then be removed himself, paving the way for whoever was behind the opposing faction. She said the thing they needed to know - the most important thing for telling them who was responsible - was who could gain access to the treasury unnoticed. Dermot added that such a person could also be above suspicion. Darrow admitted that he had not paid much attention in school to such subjects, though he expected the Prince, Iskar, Toran Goldfinder and maybe some of the other top nobles could enter the treasury. Darrow mentioned that Toran had been making a lot of noise about opening the clanhome and bringing in more coin in trade, something that Yarran was agreeable to.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Dragonscale*

Aerikoth sequestered himself in one of the dwarven guest rooms, in order to concentrate on studying the necessary defensive spells for their upcoming expedition. The others meanwhile gathered in the largest guest room, eager to be headed for the Deep Delve, but also cautious about taking any further actions in the tense environment of the clan halls. A knock came at their door and the visitor proved to be Darrow’s younger brother, the acolyte Andin. Darrow made quick formal introductions and then informed Andin that they had been able to place their “little problem” back where it had come from, meaning the unwanted gem. Andin was relieved to hear this. He mentioned that they should go see Lorn Ironbeard, since he understood that the smith had something more to tell Darrow. Andin then exchanged a few comments in dwarven with Darrow before departing.

After a short discussion, it was decided that it would do no harm for the others to accompany Darrow to the forge. Lorn greeted Darrow with a salute and some friendly jibes about picking up surfacer ways. Then, with some hesitancy, the smith brought out something to show them: a crimson metallic scale, that reflected the light from the forge like a jewel. Darrow failed to identify it, but Rahnee appeared to recognize it and Dermot voiced what she and he had both been thinking: dragonscale!

Darrow asked how the smith had found it; the group had to be sworn to secrecy before Lorn would tell them. He explained that a dwarf named Helrud, considered by many to be mad because he preferred to live in the mountains rather than the clan halls, had recently come to Lorn with it. He told Lorn that he needed some help, but did not know anyone in the clan who would be willing to venture into the mountains. He also warned the smith to show the scale only to someone completely trustworthy.

Lorn suggested they seek out Helrud in a small cave near the trail to the village of Mountaingate. The smith said that that Helrud often used it, although it was shunned by the rest of the clan, for some reason. Helrud also had another camp, further away, that could be reached by climbing the ridge near the cave. The smith, carefully tucking the crimson scale back into his pouch, also alluded to a willingness to make a special suit of armor for the bearer of Haelgrim, should enough such scales be found.

 The party decided that it was unlikely any of the Ironhelm dwarves would disturb Aerikoth at his magical work, so they could take the opportunity to go for a walk outside the citadel, hoping to find Helrud. Darrow went to put on his armor while Rahnee scribbled a note to pass under Aerikoth’s door, explaining they would be out for a while. They sallied forth from the citadel gates and headed for the ridge path and the cave described by Lorn. Darrow explained on the way that Helrud had been mentioned by his parents as a crazy dwarf living in the woods, keeping Darrow in check by saying that he would end up just like Helrud one day if he didn’t obey.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some searching, the group located and entered a small cave near the trail. It was empty of any creatures. However, they could see that an unnatural-looking group of rocks glowed red near a tall crystal in the back of the cave. Darrow examined the crystal, which bore dwarven runes. Meanwhile, Dermot and Shanni carefully inspected the glowing rocks, which appeared to have once been a statue; the rock did not appear natural to Dermot. Darrow read the crystal’s runes aloud to the others: “Let the Chosen come to me and I will give them what they richly deserve.” Dermot and Shanni then managed to reconstruct the rock fragments to reveal the original statue’s face, which was that of a godlike, supremely handsome dwarf. Darrow could shed no light on the subject, beyond saying that the cave had been taboo for the clan as long as he could remember.

Exiting the cave, they decided to continue their search for Helrud. Dermot initially found nothing in the area besides animal tracks, but then a short distance away the ranger located what appeared to be a climbable part of the ridge, with a lot of marks on it. He had no luck scaling it barehanded, so he used a coil of rope offered by Rahnee and a tied-on hatchet – lacking a grappling hook – to fashion a way up, with help from Shanni. Eventually the four adventurers all made it up the ridgeside, with Rahnee going last and wobbling a bit as she climbed.

Moving along the open path further into the mountains, they spotted some crumbling stone ruins and found another cave. Entering it, they discovered a stirge nest and had to deal with its occupants before exploring further. Some old humanoid bones that looked to have been cracked by giants’ teeth lay near a dug-out firepit. The pit seemed to have been relatively recently used, with remnants of burnt wood in it. Nothing else was there, however.

Making their way further up the mountainside towards some ruins, the four companions finally encountered Helrud. The dwarf had a tent and a campsite inside a walled area and greeted the group with a gruff “about bloody time!” After they had introduced themselves, Darrow pointed out that Helrud could have just stayed in the nearby cave. Helrud in response said that it gave him the creeps. The dwarf then greeted and welcomed the others, indicating he would tell them of how he found the dragonscale and what he wanted to ask of them.

Rahnee, not feeling secure in their exposed location, chose to do a short patrol of the area. As she walked off, Helrud pulled out a crimson scale that was twin to the one Lorn had shown them at the Ironhelm forge. The dwarf mentioned that there had not been any dragons living in the mountains in living memory, but the dragonscales meant that one had been there, at some point. He said he had been out exploring further than usual and found them. He would have explored further, but a pack of winter wolves deterred him.

At this point Rahnee rejoined them, not having found anything untoward near Helrud’s camp. He told them that he did not want to distract them from whatever business they had with the clan, but that if they were willing to get rid of the winter wolfpack, he would show them where he had found the scales. Darrow immediately said he would be up for exploring, while Shanni was more hesitant; she was less sure that there was not, in fact, a dragon in the area. Ignoring this, Darrow said that they would be back after they had a chance to reunite with Aerikoth. They said their goodbyes to Helrud and hiked back to Ironhelm, with Shanni still dubious about the idea.

Re-entering the clan halls shortly before dusk, Darrow first went to talk to his mother Nurina while the others searched out Aerikoth in the guest quarters. The wizard had finished studying his spells, in preparation for their planned descent to the Deep Delve. He and Rahnee informed Dermot and Shanni about some of their previous encounters in the depths, including one with Umber Hulks. Aerikoth assured them that with his spells, they were more than capable of handling the monsters. Since High Priest Iskar would need to remove the wards on the entrance first, they went to the temple to seek him.

Iskar greeted them and stated that it was likely, as had been mentioned during the previous conversation, that the wards to the Deep Delve had been tested - from the side of the clan halls. The dwarven high priest commented that it perhaps had been one of the clan’s young hotheads. He said he thought it unlikely the group would find much, but the expedition would be an excellent cover for Darrow’s presence in clan halls. Despite his professed lack of concern, Iskar then presented the group with a gift of healing and restorative potions, should they need to recover from any encounters in the depths. (_It is unclear to me whether Iskar was simply being prudent, or if he had some inkling of what they would encounter this time. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

*A Spectre in the Depths*

With their business regarding the Deep Delve concluded, Darrow chose to tell Iskar about Lorn’s dragonscale, saying the clan should know about it in case there was any danger from a dragon in the mountains. Iskar in reaction looked skeptical and asked if it was one of Helrud’s jokes. Darrow said he hoped so, although Dermot had verified the scale’s authenticity; they would plan to see about it after going to the Deep Delve. With Iskar’s blessings, they then headed for the entrance.

Upon entering the clan mines, Darrow stopped to talk in dwarven with some of the miners, to ensure they were on the right path and to get the latest news. Past the working area of the mines, but not yet at the entrance to the Deep Delve, the party encountered a group of giant fire beetles. Aerikoth cast some protective magics on himself and his companions and they ended the beetles’ lives, although Darrow complained that it had already been more of a workout than Iskar had led them to believe. Shanni was scorched by one of the beetles and had to use some of her healing potions. Aerikoth observed that he had failed to prepare any magics involving protection from fire, unfortunately.

Moving further on, the adventurers arrived at the outer door to the abandoned area of the mines leading to the Deep Delve. Darrow could not locate the proper key, so Shanni used her skills to unlock the door. As they proceeded through, Aerikoth observed that they had previously encountered Umber Hulks there. Moving along the main corridor, Shanni was distracted by a side door. Rahnee informed her that it had sealed off a flooded area and should not be messed with. In a dark cavern, the group encountered first one, then another Umber Hulk, defeating each in turn.

At the end of the corridor was the main door to the Deep Delve – unlocked, as Shanni informed the others. This caused some consternation, although Darrow – who had the appropriate key - could not remember if they had locked the door behind them when exiting the last time. Upon reaching the lower level of the Delve, the group moved ahead cautiously, being careful to have enough light to see ahead of them. Darrow pointed out the rift where he had found the legendary axe Haelgrim; Shanni remarked on the number of skeletons that still filled the corridor. At the end of it was the door to the Underdark. As Shanni, Rahnee and Darrow examined it to see if it was still sealed, Aerikoth called everyone’s attention behind them in the corridor, where a spectral figure had appeared.

It greeted them with a voice that sounded deep in their heads: “Mortals!” and then asked why they were there. Rahnee and Shanni spun around and faced the apparition. Darrow gripped his axe and told it that something had disturbed the wards to the entrance of the Deep Delve; they were to find the threat and eliminate it, if necessary. This gave the being a brief pause. It then said it now understood they were from the dwarves above, and not sent by its former master – whom Aerikoth informed them must be Ashnakzeroth the lich. Darrow confirmed they were not serving any “rotted husk” and the spirit gave a wintry laugh in return. It said that the last echo of the master had departed the Delve. Unanin, the name the apparition gave, stated it had been “the master’s greatest creation”, in response to Darrow asking what it was.


----------



## Carlo-One

The spectre asked Darrow if he intended to stay in the deeps, of which it declared itself master. Darrow in response challenged it further, asking Unanin if he threatened the dwarves above. It replied that it had no interest in them, then told Darrow that someone had tried to enter his realm from above, but had been prevented by the wards. Shanni meanwhile had perked up and went to check the door to the Underdark, which she informed the others had its lock and door mechanism both jammed. The spectre said that none had come through there since Haelgrim was lost.

With that, Unanin declared that it was satisfied they had not come to reconquer the deeps. Dermot commented that there would have been more of them, if that were the case. The spectre then disappeared, but not before warning against the return of any dwarves to the Deep Delve, where it would be waiting. Darrow was unsure exactly what to make of the apparition, but decided it was at least not hateful. (_All such abominations to Kelemvor's sight are to be distrusted and destroyed with no mercy. One must admit that circumstances do not always permit this, however. --C_) Rahnee wryly commented that Unanin would be able to “entertain” any dark elves who came through the Underdark door. Aerikoth observed that the clan would have to expand elsewhere; Darrow did not believe they would be looking to enter the Deep Delve for some time, in any case. At Darrow’s suggestion and with Rahnee’s agreement, they planned to look around some more before heading back up, to make sure there were no other surprises.

Shanni and Dermot first checked to see if Unanin had left any traces behind, but the creature had simply vanished. The group carefully went back through the Deep Delve’s dark corridors. When they reached a bricked-up passage, Darrow explained that some of the construction had been done while the clan was enslaved by a lich. The wall seemed solid, so they moved on, reaching a cavern where previously there had been an illusionary wall and behind it the lich’s throne room.

After they fought off some undead skeletal bats, similar to those encountered on the previous expedition, Darrow went over and plunked himself down on the lich’s old throne to rest, while Aerikoth related to the others how it had been defeated. Ashnakzeroth’s corporeal form was killed and then its phylactery, a rare gemstone holding its spirit, was destroyed. The wizard explained to a curious Shanni that the runes inscribed on a nearby pillar were a repeated phrase, praising over and over the lich as master.

Finding nothing else, the party exited the Deep Delve and checked in with the guards outside the dwarven mine, who were glad to see the party come back without a visible scratch on them. Shanni confirmed that the door to the abandoned part of the mines had been tampered with, and the Deep Delve door was unlocked, but the guards said they had seen nothing; only fools would try to go down there, they believed. The adventurers then made their way to the temple to report to High Priest Iskar, who was surprised to hear their expedition had in fact been an eventful one.

Shanni reported to Iskar what she had found with the doors. The high priest said that nothing had made it past his wards, which did not rely on the doors’ locks, but that the act of unlocking them and trying to enter could have been what he had sensed. Darrow and Aerikoth described their encounter with Unanin the spectre, which called itself the greatest creation of the lich Ashnakzeroth.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Dwarven Intrigue*

Iskar said that their news from the Deep Delve would have to be debated before the dwarven clan’s council. A meeting had been called for the following evening, to which they had all been invited. In response to a question from Dermot, the high priest indicated that the decision to call the council had been made while they were exploring the Deep Delve. Rahnee immediately expressed her belief that this was part of the plot against Darrow. Shanni and the others agreed with this assessment, given what had happened with the unwanted gem.

This was all news to Iskar, so Darrow and Shanni explained what had happened with Yarran planting one of the clan’s treasures on Shanni. The high priest immediately understood that it would have meant death for her if found in her possession. The priest thought it was just that Shanni had stealthily returned it to Yarran. The diminutive rogue said she found it quite odd that the dwarf – who Darrow confirmed was a vocal supporter of the “Redeemer” faction – seemed to want to cause harm to one of Darrow’s friends. Darrow brought up Toran Goldfinder as potentially behind it, which got a black look from Iskar; the high priest had not thought Toran would stoop so low as to steal from the clan treasury. (_Toran could no doubt justify to himself such an act, given his alleged plan to later fortuitously recover the gem from Shanni and embarrass Darrow - perhaps fatally? - in the process. I share some of Shanni's confusion and skepticism regarding the intent of the ploy; however, Yarran seems like a true believer and therefore, sadly, could be easily manipulated by someone who couches their actions in terms of the greater good for the cause, regardless of the faulty logic behind it. I do not ignore the lesson for myself, either, being a member of an Order with strong beliefs and rules. Perhaps this serves as a warning - an example from a different time and place - of what may happen if one does not think for oneself when dealing with a person of authority. --C_)

All agreed that the upcoming council meeting was likely when the plotters would try to implicate Darrow and his companions. Iskar asked them if they would attend, which elicited various reactions. Darrow said he did not wish to, again asking if he could just challenge someone to single combat and have done with it. Shanni also was quite reluctant, while Dermot was pensive about the prospect. Aerikoth, for his part, expressed eagerness at the prospect of participating in such a rare occurrence for outsiders. Rahnee agreed with Iskar that it would be difficult to decline the invitation, in any case, and said that it would be good to use it to turn the tables on their enemies. The high priest asked them to meet with him the next evening, shortly before the council session; they were free to do as they wished before then. The group then retired to the guest quarters.

The next morning, on Ches 13, Rahnee and Shanni, somewhat disappointingly, sorted out what they had on hand to wear for the council meeting. Darrow and Dermot came by, with the dwarf suggesting they head to the kitchens for a breakfast ale, although Dermot and Shanni were more interested in food. Darrow then knocked on Aerikoth’s door and after a pause, the wizard appeared and joined them. They made their way to the clan’s eating hall, where Ironhelm ale was the first to be served to all, with water for the ladies and food coming rather later. At Rahnee’s prompting, Darrow taught the others how to say “thank you” properly in dwarven.

Having finished his prodigious meal early, Darrow went off to find his father Boirin, one of the senior guards for Prince Dalgan, while the others wrapped up their breakfast. He returned a short while later, explaining that his father would come visit them in the guest quarters before the evening meal, once he got off duty. Darrow was optimistic that his father would have some useful information for them, as the guards heard a lot of the noble talk.

With the whole day before them, the party eventually decided to head back to the mountains and continue pursuing the matter of the dragonscale. The first task would be to eliminate the pack of winter wolves on the trail Helrud had mentioned. Telling the clan greeter on the way out that they were going for a stroll, they made their way back to the cliff face by the cave, which they ascended again with relative ease – this time including Aerikoth, as the wizard had been busy studying spells during the first trip.

The group made their way to Helrud’s camp, where the dwarf was pleasantly surprised to see the addition to the party of Aerikoth and his glowing staff. He warned them not to take the wolfpack lightly and said that he would wait for them to bring back news of their victory. Assuming they were successful, Helrud could then explore further into the mountains. He asked them to return at dawn the following morning, assuming everything went well, and he would then show them a secret path.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some discussion about the best tactics to use and then provisionally agreeing to Helrud’s request, the adventurers headed west towards where the winter wolf pack had last been seen. Dermot’s tracking indicated that the pack was near, so Aerikoth cast his available protection spells on himself and the others. The winter wolfpack and its leader were soon encountered a short distance away. Following a running fight, in which the adventurers were able to use the terrain to channel their foes, the wolves were all killed. The party came through in good shape, although Dermot had to spend some time bandaging himself.

Shanni meanwhile had found some old bones nearby and Darrow discovered a rusted battle axe, indicating that the area had been occupied at some point in the distant past. As the party did some further exploring, Shanni became perturbed after spotting some humanoid skulls mounted on poles and Dermot uncovered what looked to be an old, large reptilian skull. An old mining road was chanced upon after they forded a cold mountain stream, but it only lead to a dense, impassable forest.

Upon their return to Helrud’s camp, they were greeted effusively by the dwarf. He was pleased to see that Dermot had lugged the carcass of the pack leader back with him as proof of their deed, as well as being a gift for the dwarf if he could get some use out of it. Helrud promised to show them the secret trail into the mountains at dawn the next day, which he said was the best time to be traveling. The group then headed back to the Ironhelm hold, mindful of the audience with the Prince scheduled for that evening.

Once they were back underground, Aerikoth headed for the clan library, to which he was allowed unfettered access as a dwarf-friend, saying he wished to spend the afternoon there doing research. The others also found their individual pursuits. Dermot visited the smith, Lorn Ironbeard, to get a professional opinion on a sword the ranger was carrying. Rahnee prepared her gown for the evening, as well as spending time sharpening her sword. Shanni and Darrow eventually joined Dermot at the smith’s shop; Shanni tried out various pieces of equipment, occasionally with comical results.


----------



## Carlo-One

Shortly before the evening Clan Council meeting, the company gathered in the Ironhelm guest quarters. Rahnee had been unsuccessful in making her packed black velvet evening dress presentable – Darrow, upon arriving, playfully mocked her inability to get along without servants – so she resigned herself to wearing her leathers. Shanni was openly considering not going at all, but was reminded by Aerikoth that such an act would be an insult to the clan elders. Dermot more subtly gave her a look that said if he had to go, so did she.

Darrow said he had spoken with his father, who told him there were to be extra guards at the meeting. The dwarf had no further information, other than the meeting’s topic would be opening up trade to the outside world. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Darrow said there had always been a bit of trade, but that had ceased during the Prince’s illness. The dwarf stated he was thinking about recommending Teziir merchant Queron Ulanthar as a trading partner, which Rahnee encouraged. Shanni, still grumbling, wanted to know why the extra guards and their presence were required, for which Darrow did not have an answer.

With some good-natured and encouraging banter, Darrow got Shanni and the others headed for the Prince’s audience hall, which was only a short distance away through the citadel’s tunnels. Walking in past the guards, they saw an expansive chamber with a large gathering of nobles wearing their finery, along with a good number of the other citadel inhabitants. Dwarven defenders were prominently posted at the entryway, along the side of the chamber, and behind the Prince’s throne at the far end. As they advanced into the hall, Dermot muttered that he felt under-dressed. Darrow replied that no one there besides him knew what human formalwear looked like anyway. (_It is easy to forget that humankind is not the center of existence, if one does not leave human lands. We must remember that other places with different rules exist, especially if  - like these adventurers - we may find ourselves as unusual visitors among them. --C_)

The group stopped a short distance before Prince Dalgan, seated on his throne, the room falling silent except for some whispering among the nobles. Rahnee curtsied toward the throne, evidently knowing something about court protocol, while Aerikoth tilted his head and spoke a few words under his breath. As usual, the Prince was flanked by several dwarven nobles, including the clan war leader, Koll Wallbasher, and the sergeant of the guard, Darrow’s father Boirin. The smith Lorn Ironbeard, who greeted the company as they arrived, quietly explained that everyone appeared to be awaiting High Priest Iskar’s arrival.

As they continued to wait, with some in the crowd murmuring in anticipation, the librarian Maximar Thrax approached Aerikoth. Thrax evidently was excited to be at the Council meeting and mentioned that the last one attended by outsiders had occurred ten years previously. During that ceremony, the warrior Thessar had received his promised award from the clan for his mercenary company’s defeat of their hill giant enemies. Aerikoth dryly acknowledged having heard about this from Thessar. According to Maximar, this was, however, the first council meeting attended by a human wizard, something he found invigorating. (_It would be a mistake to assume that all dwarves, or even those of a particular clan, normally think and act alike in their preferences. Clan Ironhelm is obviously one of the more insular ones, with relatively limited contact with the world outside their valley in the Giant's Run Mountains. However, clan members like Maximar Thrax or even the "mad" Helrud display a very different attitude towards outsiders. As we shall see, such differences can offer opportunities for adventurers, but equally can be mortally dangerous. --R_) 

Rahnee meanwhile had been studying Prince Dalgan’s appearance and softly remarked to Darrow that he seemed a little better, although was still pale-looking. Maximar finished his chattering, remarking that it seemed the meeting was about to begin, and moved off. Dalgan had a brief, inaudible exchange with Koll Wallbasher, then announced, in a soft voice that nonetheless carried throughout the room, the official start of the Council meeting. High Priest Iskar still had not arrived in the hall, but it seemed the Prince did not feel he could wait any longer.

The Prince formally welcomed all the clansfolk, dwarf-friends and guests, stating that anyone present was invited to speak, if they had words to share with the Clan. A murmuring went around the room at this, and Lorn explained that often only the clan nobles were allowed to speak at the Council. Shanni appeared about to say something, but an elbow nudge from Dermot and a worried look from Darrow led her to sulkily hold her tongue. The Prince continued by saying that the meeting would be conducted in the Common tongue, because of the presence of their guests, which briefly elicited louder murmuring from the crowd before silence again reigned.

With the meeting officially opened, Dalgan asked that the guests and dwarf-friends approach the throne and introduce each of themselves to the assembled clan. Rahnee stepped forward first, graciously acknowledging the Prince’s welcome and stating it was her honor to be called dwarf-friend and be invited to attend the Council meeting. As she curtsied and backed away, Dalgan formally recognized her previous service to the clan in the fight against the Abomination, what they called the ancient lich Ashnakzeroth. Aerikoth glanced at the others and then approached in turn, formally bowing to the Prince. He introduced himself as a practitioner of the Art of magic and stated it was an honor to be at the meeting. As with Rahnee, Dalgan recognized the wizard for his service against the Abomination and in helping recover the legendary axe Haelgrim.

As Aerikoth bowed again and returned to his place, Rahnee under her breath reminded Dermot and Shanni to keep their introductions short and sweet, patting Shanni on the shoulder. Dermot grunted and nodded, stepping forward to clear his throat. He introduced himself as Dermot Kenner of Iriaebor, saying it was a rare thing to be there and thanks. The Prince then welcomed him as an honored companion of the wielder of Haelgrim. The ranger bowed his head in response and resumed his place with the others. This left Shanni, who straightened up and stepped forward, a sweet and innocent expression on her face. Dipping a curtsey before the throne, she stated she was proud to be there, and then backed away to rejoin her comrades. Dalgan declared her welcome as well.


----------



## Carlo-One

The Prince then formally introduced the visitors to the other Clan notables present. They had already made the acquaintance of Clan Greeter Rumnaher, who was pointed out first. Dalgan then gestured toward his right, introducing Toran Goldfinder as the custodian of the clan’s wealth, and to his left, where Koll Wallbasher, the clan’s war leader, was standing. Boirin was the last one introduced, as sergeant of the guard, and he and Darrow exchanged winks. After another whispered exchange with Koll, Dalgan said that he had expected the presence of High Priest Iskar, but would nevertheless move to introduce the subject of that night’s Council meeting, the clan’s relations with the outside world.

With that, the Prince asked Darrow to step forward and be formally recognized as the bearer of Haelgrim. Dalgan publicly proclaimed that Darrow had been sent outside the clan walls to bear the clan’s legendary axe, for its honor and glory, for a term of three months. Although only a month had passed since then, the Prince invited Darrow to speak to his experiences so far.

Darrow acknowledged, as he put it, that the tale was only half-written, but said he would be most happy to relate what had been done so far. As Darrow began telling the story of how the party had defeated the Astorians thieves guild and rescued Teziir Council Member Queron Ulanthar’s daughter Janatha, High Priest Iskar arrived and moved to stand with the other notables in the front of the room. Rahnee breathed a small sigh of relief, but otherwise stayed attentive along with the others as Darrow finished the tale. Shanni took a fast look around the room, checking for crowd reactions, and muttered something to Dermot.

Dalgan said that Darrow had borne Haelgrim against many foes deserving of their fates, rescued worthy companions – giving Shanni an appreciative look – and done good for many. As the Prince finished his compliments, Toran Goldfinder stepped forward and clapped three times, slowly. With an expression just short of a sneer, he accused Darrow and his companions of comporting themselves as mercenaries and slavers – having admitted to passing themselves off as such in Starmantle while on Janatha’s trail – while bringing neither glory nor gold to the clan. Darrow muttered an imprecation in return and Shanni protested at being called a slaver. Rahnee held her tongue and calmly stared at Toran, putting a hand on Shanni’s shoulder in a gesture of restraint.

After the Prince called on Toran to explain himself, over Darrow’s interjection that they had freed half a hundred slaves destined for the Underdark, he launched into a speech. (_No doubt prepared and rehearsed in advance, to achieve maximum impact on Toran's listeners. The sarcastic clapping at the end of Darrow's account of his deeds was a nice theatrical touch. --R_) The richly-attired dwarf claimed that like all of the clan, he had rejoiced at the recovery of Haelgrim. Yet he questioned whether the clan should be known to the surfacers through Darrow’s tale of skulking and thievery, as the clan should be proud to declare itself to the world and not lurk in the shadows.

Given a chance by the Prince to respond, Darrow asserted that without their discretion, they never would have been able to liberate those folk. Nor would they have earned the trust and respect of Queron as a member of Teziir’s Council, who thereby owed the clan a debt. Darrow appealed to his clanmates, saying that as any who knew him would recognize, if there had been a straightforward way to do it, he would have taken it.

Dalgan commented favorably on the debt owed to the clan by Queron, which could in the end be more valuable than looted gold or jewels. As Dermot seconded Darrow’s words, the Prince had a whispered exchange with Koll. Once Dermot had finished speaking, the clan war leader addressed Darrow and asked him to recount the odds he had faced in battle. Joking about never bothering to know the odds, Darrow turned to Rahnee and bantered with her about the two score pirates defeated on land and ship, and another score in their underground lair. Koll declared this to be a noble deed against great odds, worthy of the bearer of Haelgrim. Dermot further commented that their enemies had been well-trained and equipped.

Toran, who was gritting his teeth, was further refuted by Aerikoth, who asked permission to speak from Prince Dalgan. The wizard in his emotionless manner dismissed the significance of the numbers of enemies, stressing that the true importance of their deeds was the defeat of a nefarious organization that the Teziir ruling council had been unable to deal with. The Prince acknowledged that bravery was not simply a matter of numbers, as Boirin exchanged a prideful look with Darrow. (_The wizard, by seemingly deprecating the large numbers of enemies vanquished, at the same time highlighted their quantity again to the audience, while making the argument that achieved results are what truly matters. A subtle point for some, perhaps, but not wasted on the Prince. --C_)

Rahnee declared that their freeing of the Astorians’ slaves should be a deed that also spoke meaningfully to Clan Ironhelm’s history. High Priest Iskar, speaking for the first time, stated his agreement, saying that the shame of the clan’s historic slavery to the Abomination had been put to rest, thanks in part to the efforts of Lady Roaringhorn. Iskar then declared he believed they had put to rest the matter of Darrow’s deeds and the Prince concurred, saying that they should move on to discussing the future of the clan, rather than past events.


----------



## Carlo-One

Toran, evidently undaunted by the previous exchange, requested to speak again. Taking a different tack, he stated that the deeds mentioned – regardless of whether they were considered shameful to the clan – served to illustrate the wickedness of surfacers and the dangers faced when trading with them. Calling slavers and thieves but a small part of what was outside the clan walls, Toran said they nonetheless should not simply shut themselves in and rot, but should find partners with great care with whom they could do business. Dalgan called this a reasonable stance, one that he did not find fault with. Dermot, brow furrowed, meanwhile was trying to figure out Toran’s angle. Shanni privately commented that he must have something rigged up, and in a low voice advised them to call his bluff.

Darrow raised his voice and asserted that, despite their recent disagreement, he agreed with Toran – and could think of no better partner than Queron Ulanthar. He then ticked off the positive aspects of a trading relationship with Queron on his fingers. Toran in response said that the word of the bearer of Haelgrim carried much weight, and that he would be pleased to speak with Queron, to see what business could be done with the clan. Darrow showed obvious puzzlement at this benign reaction. Dermot and Rahnee in turn then spoke to the positive impact the clan could have in opening to trade in the region. Rahnee also mentioned her recent marriage into the Cassalanter family in Waterdeep, should the clan seek contacts even further afield. (_?? - I do not believe this was mentioned before in the chronicles. A rather important point to ignore, I would think. --C_)

After the Prince indicated his agreement with the sentiments that had been expressed, Iskar finally asked leave to speak his piece. The high priest began by mentioning the dangers as well as opportunities involved with relations outside the clan. He then apologized for his delay in arriving, as he had been researching an old danger involving the Deep Delve. Iskar said it had once provided the clan a route to the outside world through the Underdark. The priest baldly stated that in the past, the clan may have traded with Duergar and others in the dark. He then speculated that some might consider doing so again – a prospect the Prince immediately rejected. Iskar nonetheless expressed further concern about possible Underdark links to the surface and the dangers of such evil influences, as had occurred with the Abomination, warning that the clan must not follow such a path again. (_It is interesting and yet at the same time somewhat tiresome to read about - or directly experience - these types of meetings, where matters of policy are discussed. Words are carefully crafted and caveated, so as not to cause offense, when their actual meaning is stark and clear - although perhaps some miss these subtleties and take them at face value. What Iskar is actually saying is that he knows the clan traded with evil Underdark races in the past and believes that Toran wishes to renew this practice, although the high priest does not have enough proof yet to directly call out his fellow noble. --R_)

Toran asked and received leave from the Prince to close the discussion. He stated that Iskar was correct, in that the clan must be careful with any outside adventures, having before trusted outsiders and been betrayed. He continued by saying that if it happened again, those responsible should be punished by clan law and tradition, a sly smile briefly stealing across his face at these words. Prince Dalgan in response declared that of course the clan would uphold its traditions and formally concluded the meeting.

As the crowd started breaking up, with many of the dwarves in hushed conversation, Rahnee curtsied deeply to the throne and gathered her companions, warning a still-muttering Shanni to save her comments for the privacy of their rooms. Toran Goldfinder smiled at the group as they passed, prompting Darrow to return it to his face, but then transform it into a mocking expression as soon as Toran turned his back on them. As the company exited the hall, they exchanged friendly goodbyes with Lorn the smith and Maximar Thrax the librarian. While walking toward the guest quarters, Aerikoth raised the fact of Rahnee now being married to another Waterdeep noble, something which she airily said she must have forgotten to mention before. Once they reached their rooms, they exchanged views behind closed doors on how the meeting had gone.


----------



## Carlo-One

After a dream-filled night, the companions regrouped in the guest quarters on the early morning of Ches 14. The humans in the party were somewhat out of sorts, their sleep patterns disturbed by the lack of sunlight underground. Darrow, for his part, had already merrily made his way to the tavern for a mug of ale, which he swigged in front of them. Aerikoth was the last to join the group, walking up just as Darrow was mentioning having received some information from Andin, his acolyte brother. Apparently High Priest Iskar had discovered that the clan had indeed traded in the past with the Duergar - and possibly worse – in the Underdark, and thought that Toran Goldfinder wanted to reopen the old route.

In the absence of further word from either Iskar or Prince Dalgan, the company decided to suit up and go meet Helrud in the wilderness, as the dwarf had promised to show them a secret route into the mountains. As they reached the entry hall and approached the exit to the inner citadel gates, they were halted by Clan Greeter Rumnaher, looking troubled. He informed them that he had received instructions not to let any outsiders enter or leave the clan halls. This did not apply to Darrow or the two dwarf-friends, Aerikoth and Rahnee; left unspoken was the implication for Dermot and Shanni.

Dermot appeared to take the news stoically. Shanni however seemed to start panicking at the thought of being forcibly cooped up underground. Rahnee politely indicated they did not want to cause trouble and asked where the order had come from. Rumnaher, appearing somewhat apologetic, said that the order had arrived from the Council late the previous night. He then regretfully refused Darrow’s request to let his companions just walk outside for a bit and get some air. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Rumnaher said they could speak to the watch commander if they wished, as he was the one who had delivered the order to him.

The companions appeared resigned to the situation, at least for the moment, and were headed toward the tavern area for breakfast when Rahnee noticed that Shanni was not with them. They turned back to the entry area and found Shanni desperately pleading with Rumnaher to be allowed to leave. The Clan Greeter was trying to reassure her that she would be safe underground, but was unsuccessful in getting her to agree to return to the clan halls. Rahnee and Darrow intervened, with Darrow talking to Shanni in a playful manner until she calmed down. The dwarf declared they had priorities, the most important being ale and food, and led the group to the tavern. Dermot agreed, saying they could worry better on a full stomach.

At the tavern, Darrow’s mother Nurina heartily served them, with a cuff or two aimed Darrow’s way, although she also seemed to be a bit troubled. The company settled into the meal, except for a visibly nervous Shanni, who was sucking her thumb instead of eating. Rahnee mentioned she had experienced a troubling dream the previous night, as had Shanni, and wondered if the dreams might have a bearing on their current situation. Darrow asked if any of the others had dreamed of cleaving Toran Goldfinder in half, which he seemed quite pleased about doing; Dermot indicated not. Nurina continued to pile food on Darrow’s plate and chattered with him in dwarven, keeping a smile on her face. However, as soon as she walked away, Darrow softly let the others know that she thought something was afoot and they should go see his father, Boirin, before doing anything else.

Once the meal was finished, they headed for the barracks, Darrow in the lead. As they arrived, they could see that Boirin was uneasy. He had the others shut the door to his chamber before having a long conversation with Darrow in dwarven. This did nothing to pacify Shanni, who started to hug herself and mumble about being locked up. At the end of the their conversation, Boirin hugged his son fiercely and Darrow told his “pa” in Common that they would be fine.

After returning to the guest quarters to speak behind closed doors, Darrow informed the others that Toran had dropped his little bombshell. Apparently he had informed the Council that something was missing from the clan treasure and fingered the outsiders as responsible. Dermot observed that they had seen this coming and Rahnee shared this sentiment. Shanni however started to hyperventilate and protested that she had given it back, looking at the door as if longing to sprint past it for the way to the exit.

She calmed somewhat after Darrow said that Aerikoth could always teleport her away, and the dwarf and Rahnee exhorted her to use her skills of observation and plotting. Darrow then mentioned offhandedly that his father had also told him that he would end up dead as well, if the others were found guilty, since he had vouched for them. Darrow seemed unconcerned and pointed out that since they did not have the missing treasure, how could they be convicted?


----------



## Carlo-One

Further discussion among the companions led to the idea of comparing dreams from the previous night, in hopes that it might shed some light on their circumstances. Rahnee shared that she had found herself, accompanied by current and departed friends, at an audience with the Prince; evidently they had been successful in some endeavor and were being saluted for it. Suddenly, they were then attacked all around by gray dwarves.

As she struggled to remember further details, Dermot related how in his dream, they were in the Clan’s council chamber listening to some voices, some of which caused him to worry. Shanni was there and was scared of something, while Darrow waved his axe around. Then, the Prince took out a giant ale mug and told everyone to drink up. That prompted Rahnee to remember that the gray dwarves had suddenly disappeared after attacking, and everyone was drinking from ale steins.

Shanni shared her dream, which had her wandering around the clan halls, quiet-like, then she was suddenly with the Prince. She could not understand what he was saying and was also frozen in place. Dermot and Aerikoth were there as well, then the scene shifted to the dark tunnels of the Deep Delve, where a gong sounded. None of them understood its significance, although Aerikoth speculated that it might signal an attack, a victory, or an ending.

Darrow then shared more details about his dream. He was in the council chamber with the others, as dwarven nobles chattered away in the background. Toran Goldfinder stepped forward, wearing a golden robe, and sneered at Darrow. This got Darrow angry and he snapped, cleaving Toran and his smile down the middle with Haelgrim. Aerikoth just watched it happened without expression, while Shanni was incensed that Darrow had lost his cool. Darrow had a big grin on his face as Rahnee apologized to the Prince, although she also said that Toran had deserved it, at which point Darrow awoke, in a good mood.

Aerikoth was next encouraged to share what he had dreamed, although the wizard protested that he put little stock in the phantasms of slumber. He said he had found himself in his room at the old Gatereach guest house, before it had burned down, with his familiar Zeluth. Zeluth shared with him that there was some kind of destruction going on outside, so Aerikoth descended the stairs and entered the main ground floor room, which was shared by Rahnee and Brok-Tul. There, he discovered them in a state of coitus, then awakened. In reaction to Aerikoth’s description, Rahnee blinked her eyes a number of times, Shanni stopped panicking long enough to look vaguely puzzled, and Dermot took the opportunity to move the conversation along. (_Almost all of the party's dreams seem natural enough under the circumstances, given their concerns with what has been going on in Clan Ironhelm. The dream the wizard related had nothing to do with that, which meant he was completely unconcerned with their current situation, or perhaps was just pulling their collective leg. Impossible to prove, of course, but I would not be surprised if it reflected a rarely-shown and nasty sense of humor. --R_)

At this point, Boirin opened the door to their room, causing Shanni to jump and clutch at her dagger sheath. Darrow took the opportunity to joke that they were plotting their escape and would be able to tunnel out in several months, before the Council had a chance to come to a decision. Boirin in response cuffed Darrow, gave him a fatherly look, and told him that the Prince had called for an audience with them in fifteen minutes, suggesting that they be there on time. As the sergeant of the guard walked off, Shanni anxiously started sucking her thumb again.

After some joking about Darrow challenging everyone to a trial by combat – which the dwarf seemed thoughtful about – the group discussed their options. Although there might be some question about why they did not come forward earlier when they detected Yarran’s attempt to plant the jewel on Shanni, they decided to finger him if she and Dermot were accused. As a defensive measure, they also tossed all of their rooms in the guest quarters, to make sure no new incriminating treasure had been planted there. With their fifteen minutes up, they headed for the audience hall, Shanni looking the most reluctant. Darrow told her and Dermot to stay close to Aerikoth, in case he needed to teleport them out


----------



## Carlo-One

In comparison with the previous night, the audience hall was much less crowded. Prince Dalgan and his advisers were present as before, along with the guards and several dwarven nobles. As the company made their way toward the throne, Darrow smiled toothily at Toran Goldfinder, before bowing to the Prince along with Rahnee. After brief greetings were exchanged, Dalgan – choosing his words carefully – informed the group that something had occurred that they might be involved with, thereby warranting their summons. He asked Darrow if he was aware of the implications of his bond for both himself and his guests. Darrow immediately replied that he was and that he stood by it, smiling again at Toran. Dalgan praised Darrow as a dwarf of his word, as shown by his deeds for clan, which is why his guests had been allowed in the citadel.

Toran Goldfinder then was allowed to speak. He recounted, using flowery language, how the previous night he had gone to the clan treasury to inventory it and had discovered that one gem was missing; the guard who was with him could attest to that. Toran described it as a valuable black opal, one that could not be mistaken for a lesser gem. His eyes resting on Shanni, he rhetorically asked what could have happened to it. Darrow interjected that he had knowledge of this matter and began speaking, but was cut off by the Prince, who told him that he would be able to have his say after Toran was finished. Darrow acknowledged that etiquette had never been a strong point and graciously bowed to the Prince, ceding the floor once more to Toran.

Toran continued, snidely commenting that perhaps both Darrow and his companions lacked an understanding of clan rules. In any case, the clan treasurer had ordered the closing of the citadel until the matter of the missing gem was resolved, which Dalgan agreed was a prudent measure. The Prince then asked how he proposed to find the gem, if not by attempting to search the entire citadel. Toran stated that he believed things would progress most rapidly if the two strangers – meaning Shanni and Dermot – were searched first. Dalgan asked Darrow if he and his companions would agree to submit to this. Darrow immediately said that he would, looking over at Dermot and Shanni, who apparently were less enthusiastic about the prospect. Rahnee also stated that she would be willing and dropped her cloak in preparation, starting to unbuckle her armor.

In a patronizing tone, Toran said that he would not ask such a renowned dwarf as Darrow to submit to a search, nor the two dwarf-friends – leaving by implication only Shanni and Dermot. Dermot sighed and said he was ready to get it over with, but Shanni immediately started protesting. Rahnee intervened, describing how Shanni had been recently rescued from mistreatment in captivity; she requested that a female warrior do the searching. Dalgan declared that, in the interest of putting the matter to rest, the two “honored guests” would be searched, with a female noble performing this task for Shanni, under the eyes of the guards. Following further protests from Shanni, Dalgan allowed the searches to be done in a private antechamber.

As Boirin and two guards walked Dermot to the antechamber, Toran protested what he called Shanni’s insulting words to the Prince. He soon had cause to further protest Shanni’s insults to him personally, as the diminutive rogue pointed at him and said some additional choice words. Dalgan chose not to respond, instead looking uncomfortable and gesturing to Boirin to get on with Dermot’s serach. The ranger emptied his pockets and removed his armor, cloak, and boots, the guards taking a thorough look through his gear. Meanwhile, despite further audible insulting comments about the “honored guests” made by Toran to High Priest Iskar, who gritted his teeth and remained silent, Rahnee and Darrow managed to keep Shanni from any further explosions.

The guards having declared Dermot clean, Boirin summoned a female noble to conduct Shanni’s search. Rahnee asked leave to accompany Shanni to the antechamber, which Prince Dalgan granted. Shanni demanded that the male guards depart; the female noble asked them to wait at the door, saying that she was in no danger. After a thorough search of Shanni’s clothes and person, the noble declared her clean. Walking back to the others, Shanni could not resist indulging in some more rude language and asked for an apology. Although Toran complained further about the insults, Prince Dalgan diplomatically stated that the Dermot and Shanni could remain as guests of the clan or go, and that the audience was now over. Shanni had more to say, but was dragged away by Darrow, Dermot and Rahnee as they took their leave of the Prince.

As they returned to the guest quarters, Shanni slammed the door behind them and started pummeling pillows in anger and frustration. As the group discussed the outcome of the morning’s audience, which they generally felt had gone about as well as it could have despite Shanni’s outbursts, a loud pounding was heard at the door. Darrow opened it and saw his father Boirin, who stepped inside. The sergeant of the guard explained that he did not have much time, as he had made an excuse to leave the audience hall while an argument was still going on; Toran was insisting to the council that his personal honor had been sullied by the visitors. Darrow explained briefly what had actually happened with the gem. Although Boirin supported the company and thought that Toran was a brat, he was an important one, and Boirin said that now might be a good time to leave the citadel. He then took off to head back to the audience chamber, giving Darrow a fatherly hug as he departed.

Shanni, instead of desperately wanting to get out of the citadel as before, now was all for staying and getting revenge on the dwarf Yarran, who had planted the gem on her in the first place. Rahnee, pointing out that both Iskar and Boirin now knew about Yarran’s role in the matter, instead counseled a tactical retreat. Dermot indicated his heart wished to stay and clear things up, but his head said to get out. Rahnee asked Aerikoth for his thoughts, but the wizard was indifferent to staying or going. Dermot brought up the fact that they still had an appointment with the dwarf scout and Rahnee seconded the idea of going to meet with the “crazy dwarf” who lived outside in the fresh air. Darrow eventually came down in favor of trusting Iskar to handle things in the meantime. The group therefore headed to the citadel’s entry hall, Darrow taking a brief detour to say goodbye to his ma first. Clan Greeter Rumnaher said he had received word to let them pass and wished them well on their journey.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Hidden Peak*

The company made their way from the citadel’s entry gates up the winding trail to the ridgeline, where they roped their way up to the plateau without incident. They had been expected by Helrud to be at his camp at dawn, but the adventurers hoped the dwarf scout would still be around after their unavoidable delay. By his tent they found a note in dwarven runes, which Darrow read: “Had to leave at dawn. Track me if you can. Seek the crystal.” As the designated tracker, Dermot thought that the message was less than helpful, although the snow – the subject of earlier complaints by Shanni – was on their side.

Despite the wind having largely filled in Helrud’s footprints, Dermot was able to find enough depressions in the snow to follow the dwarf’s trail toward a large crystal protrusion on a hill. On the way, the group had to pause briefly, as some snow cats took an interest in Aerikoth after the small wizard had fallen behind the others. Darrow frightened the animals off by clashing his axe and shield together. They observed that sunlight striking the crystal pointed towards a particular area, which led Darrow to surmise that Helrud had needed to be there at dawn, to see where the light was directed. (_An intelligent observation. In such a difficult wilderness area, some sort of reference point would indeed be useful or even necessary to find otherwise hidden terrain features. I wonder if the crystal's placement was accidental in that regard, or if it was originally intended to serve as a signpost by whoever - or whatever - occupied the mountains in the past. --C_) Some searching then turned up a narrow passage through the rock wall leading further into the mountains. 

Navigating the passage led them to the bank of a broad and deep mountain stream, where the tracks ended. Remnants of a broken bridge provided no help in crossing, but an overturned rowboat was visible on the other side, apparently having been used by Helrud to cross. Darrow and Dermot located a small tree nearby and, after some effort, chopped it down and placed it across the bridge foundations. Its narrow and slippery bole would make it challenging to traverse, however.

Shanni went first, her dexterity allowing her to cross the makeshift bridge while carrying a rope, with only a minor wobble or two. Dermot had trouble mounting the tree bole, however, and it was decided that Shanni should tie the rope to the boat and then use it to cross back over the stream. The diminutive rogue struggled mightily to turn over the boat and then leverage it back across the stream using its oar, succeeding eventually with much effort. An exhausted Shanni then let the others rig up the boat, Dermot acting as ferryman to get everyone to the other side.

By this point it was late morning and there were no more tracks to be seen, so the party spent some time investigating the area. More ruins were in evidence, as was a collapsed mining cave and an overgrown oubliette, whose circular entrance in the ground was big enough for an elf or perhaps a human without armor. Eventually they encountered Helrud near a large statue of a dragon, as the dwarf was standing there admiring it. He greeted them and showed them more red dragon scales, while Shanni noticed and collected a few white dragon scales. The group speculated that a nearby skeleton could be that of the losing dragon, while the winner could have occupied whatever lair was nearby. Helrud then showed them an iced-over, jammed trap door, which he excitedly thought could lead to a dragon hoard. Shanni’s eyes lit up at the mention of a hoard and she suddenly became more enthusiastic about the venture.


----------



## Carlo-One

Aerikoth, more interested in the significance of the nearby ruins and whatever civilization had created them, wandered among the statues studying them. Meanwhile, the rest of the party chose to more closely examine the cave and the oubliette hole. The cave entrance had been narrowed by rockfalls inside, while the hole appeared to be unblocked, unlike the other potential entrances to the underground. Shanni, a gleam in her eye, volunteered to descend the narrow shaft. Helrud for his part said he preferred to remain aboveground, pointing out that someone would need to keep an eye out on guard. The dwarf then moved off to a place with a good vantage point of the surrounding area.

Between Dermot, Darrow and Rahnee, they managed to rig a rope harness to fit Shanni, so they could support her from up top during the climb. A nearby winch with a block and tackle, evidently the original method for accessing the oubliette entrance, was no longer in working order, although it still had a solid frame. Rahnee expressed some concerns about the endeavor, but Shanni said she was equipped with a torch and that her cloak would hide her from anything below. The petite rogue carefully sat on the lip of the shaft entrance, probing for any footholds, before slowly lowering herself into it.

She was soon out of sight of her companions, who were bracing the rope supporting her. Darrow groaned and wondered out loud what Shanni had been eating, then observed that if they were smart, they would have tied the rope to the block and tackle; Rahnee agreed. Shanni carefully descended ten feet, bracing her limbs against the side of the narrow shaft, then called up, saying she could see “bugger all” down there. As the others played out the rope, she continued her descent, calling out to inform them that the shaft remained narrow its entire length; no one wearing armor would be able to fit.

After about another fifteen feet, Shanni yelled up to say that the walls had stopped, giving her no more footholds, and it was pitch dark below. Her three companions braced and felt a jerk on the rope as it took Shanni’s full weight. They carefully lowered her another few feet, then the rope went slack. Shortly afterwards, they heard a shouted “’S’ dark!” followed by the faint glow of a lighted torch, barely visible from the surface.

Shanni began shouting a description of her surroundings. She noted some dead skeletons in cages, some scattered papers, empty crates and...a big door! Darrow shouted down for her to stay on the rope and advised her not to test the door. As she continued to examine the room, the others had a hasty conference and decided that it might be necessary to try the door after all. Shanni agreed, then relayed that the door appeared to be locked and maybe rusted shut. She also informed them that the skeletons looked to be those of a human and a gnoll.

Rahnee, Darrow and Dermot conferred some more amongst themselves, as it became clear that Shanni would not be able to get the door open on her own. They were considering how to better stabilize their end of the rope, perhaps by attaching it to the old winch, when they were interrupted by a plaintive cry from Shanni, who tugged the rope and asked if they were still there. Darrow shouted back in the affirmative, then following some additional consultations told her that he would be coming down, after stripping himself of his armor.

Once the dwarf finished divesting himself of his armor and backpack, shivering a bit in the cold, he tucked a handaxe into his belt and shouted down to Shanni that he was ready. She undid the rope from around her waist and Darrow hauled it back up the shaft, tying it in an improvised harness around himself. The dwarf then went over to the hole, as Rahnee and Dermot braced themselves on their end of the rope for the dwarf’s upcoming descent. Darrow wedged himself between the walls of the shaft and began climbing down. Although he grumbled a bit, the dwarf’s strength and dexterity proved to be easily up to the task, as he quickly reached the bottom and untied the rope.

Darrow first examined the room by the light of Shanni’s torch, then enthusiastically but unsuccessfully tried to open the door. Rahnee lowered his battleaxe and shield down, which he gratefully equipped. The dwarf then tugged on the rope and shouted up that he was going to try to break the door down. Several swings with the battleaxe tore the large door from its hinges, opening the way to a large cavern beyond. Rahnee and Dermot on the surface could hear the door splintering; shortly afterwards, the flickering torch held by Shanni was no longer visible from the mouth of the hole.


----------



## Carlo-One

After several minutes, just as Rahnee and Dermot were beginning to get worried, a shout from Shanni was heard. She yelled up the shaft, informing them that there was a big cavern and a hole with stone that Darrow said was funny-looking; she then asked if they were coming down. Before her two companions had a chance to respond, sounds of fighting were heard below and Shanni’s torch vanished from sight again. A minute later, she shouted and tugged on the hanging rope for attention.

In response to a query from Rahnee about bringing Shanni up, Darrow shouted back that there were a few little pests down there, but nothing big...yet. The dwarf was in favor of the other two joining them below, but Rahnee insisted they come back up so everyone could coordinate their plans, telling Shanni to rope up first. A minute later, Shanni tugged on the rope and yelled up that there was trouble. Despite not wanting to leave Darrow alone, the dwarf insisted that she get moving. Rahnee and Dermot, tired from their earlier efforts, slowly and jerkily pulled Shanni up the shaft to the top. The diminutive rogue urged them to get the rope back down quickly, as there was a “sodding great big stone like thing” coming for Darrow. They dropped the rope end back down the shaft and were relieved when they could feel the dwarf tying it around him.

Rahnee, Dermot and Shanni then braced the rope and tried to haul Darrow up. The rope slipped from Dermot’s tired fingers and the other two on the first try could not get Darrow up to the shaft at the top of the cavern, with Rahnee taking most of the strain. Dermot grimly grasped the rope again and heaved along with the others, getting Darrow to a point where the dwarf could use his own strength to brace himself on the side of the shaft.

Rahnee yelled for Helrud’s help, but the dwarven scout retorted that there were too many big folk in the way for him to assist. Rahnee, Dermot and Shanni braced themselves as Darrow decided to manhandle his way up the rope. Rahnee’s grip gave way, but Dermot provided sufficient anchor for Darrow to make his way out of the shaft. The dwarf, still cheery, said that it was faster for him to climb up himself rather than be hauled up, since they all had the strength of punch-drunk moon elves. Darrow received no arguments from his exhausted companions, but did get a tired grin in response from Rahnee.

Darrow related that there were lots of “little beasties” and then one big beastie that seemed to have been attracted to their shouting; it was huge and looked like stone, according to Shanni. They killed it, but she warned there might be more of them, standing on tippy-toe and gesturing to show how tall it was. Darrow said that it was a big cavern – large enough to be a dragon’s lair - and thought it would be worth further exploring, in response to a question from Rahnee.

All agreed it would be best to locate Aerikoth and explore the cavern as a group. Helrud declined to go down with them, saying that someone needed to keep an eye on their gear; he was also unsure if a “mature” dwarf like him would fit down the shaft, which drew a smile from Rahnee. She and Dermot then re-examined the old winch and collaborated to rig the rope to it to better support their descent. Dermot tied it with a complicated knot to ensure it would not unravel under the strain.


----------



## Carlo-One

At this point, the early afternoon of Ches 14, there was still plenty of time remaining in the day for the party to gather their strength and reorganize before attempting another foray into the cavern. First, Rahnee headed out to see if she could locate and bring back Aerikoth. As Helrud watched her go, Dermot proposed that on their next sally, he should go down the rope first, then have his and Darrow’s equipment lowered separately, after which Darrow would join him and they could ready themselves as Shanni descended. Helrud would remain above to ensure that the rope stayed steady and nothing untoward happened up top, while waiting for Rahnee and Aerikoth. All agreed with this plan. Darrow grumbled that he’d prefer not to be separated from his armor, which however was impossible given the narrow space of the shaft.

Dermot divested himself of his equipment and dexterously clambered into the hole, but then nearly lost his grip on the rope while descending and had to halt in order to stabilize himself against the shaft walls. The ranger then relied on his strength to get down the rope safely, with Darrow and Shanni carefully letting it play out from their end. Once he was on the cavern floor, they lowered his pack, but it wobbled during the descent and loudly clanged against the shaft wall. Darrow and Shanni winced and grimaced in reaction; the petite rogue expressed concern over the loud sound and advised Darrow to hurry down. The two of them hauled the rope back up, attached Darrow’s pack and then lowered it to the cavern without further incident.

The dwarf told Shanni that he would climb down on his own, so all she needed to do was keep the rope steady. She and Helrud both did that as Darrow made the descent for the second time, moving more slowly and carefully. Despite some wobbling by Shanni up top, he reached the cavern floor easily and began putting on his equipment, having been warned by Dermot that something was out there. Shanni then made her way down the shaft, more quickly and assuredly now that she knew its dimensions, sliding down its final length and gracefully landing like a dancer.

As Darrow picked up his axe and shield, he warned Shanni that Dermot had heard something moving, which prompted her to check the string on her bow. The dwarf then showed some curiosity about the papers strewn about the chamber, which Shanni had not been able to decipher. Neither of them touched the papers, which were falling apart; Darrow could only make out some impressions left by faded black ink on them.

The three adventurers readied themselves to head out into the main cavern. Shanni first suggested that someone sneaky lead the way, but quickly discovered that she could not see anything in the inky darkness; evidently she did not want to march ahead with a torch announcing her presence. Darrow offered the alternate suggestion of him marching up front to be loud and attract attention; Dermot agreed with this. Shanni turned to him, surprised, but then acquiesced as the ranger explained they could stab anything that showed itself in the back. Darrow, now fully armed and armored, then stomped forward past the broken doors, his two companions following with much softer treads.


----------



## Carlo-One

The three passed through a carved-out stone chamber a little larger than the prison they had started in, then entered a vast cavern whose walls and ceiling were lost in darkness. Darrow chose to follow the right-hand wall, to make it easier to find their way out if they needed to. They soon came upon the large pit that he and Shanni had discovered earlier, that had a strange-looking type of stone forming its lip. While examining some bones near it, the three of them were attacked by two large creatures with stone-grey flesh, who managed to painfully claw Darrow and Shanni before they were killed. The dwarf said be would be all right, with his ring. Shanni for her part refused a healing potion from Dermot, with a bright grin, mentioning she already had one. The petite rogue then took a couple of swigs from a potion bottle and hastily patched her tunic.

Turning back to the bones, Darrow thought they could have been that of a dragon, but also perhaps not, as they were rather small. Dermot pointed out that they definitely were not those of whatever creatures had attacked them. Shanni wondered if they were made of rock, but Darrow indicated their grey color was how they hid themselves.

Moving forward again and exiting the huge cavern to the west, they entered a small network of stone corridors and were about to cross into another chamber, but halted as Darrow hissed and pointed ahead. The three beat a quick retreat back into the corridor, where Dermot said he had spotted at least four of the stone-colored creatures; Darrow had only seen two, and the dwarf was not happy with the prospect of taking them all on at once. Dermot brought out some bear traps and asked Darrow if he could attract the monsters’ attention towards the spikes.

The dwarf cheered up at the prospect and headed forward into the dark cavern as Dermot finished setting the tripwires. Shortly afterwards, Darrow came running back to where Dermot and Shanni waited, positioned strategically behind the traps. Despite this advantage, the four creatures still fought savagely and injured Dermot during the battle, before being dispatched. Darrow insisted on passing the ranger his ring of regeneration afterwards, in order to save on healing supplies for the group.

The three adventurers caught their breath as they explored the chamber, which Dermot said appeared to be a den of some sort, given the bones scattered around. So far they had encountered seven total of the stone-grey creatures in the cavern, by Darrow’s count. Dermot, while handing Darrow’s ring back, theorized that those might be all that were down there, given that their den had just been cleared. The dwarf expressed his hope that the ranger was right.

Moving ahead, they found another cavern chamber with signs of previous occupation, including bone piles that Dermot thought had belonged to large rats. Shanni also pointed out some old, broken furniture pieces and an unusual-looking stone pillar. She then discovered a pressure plate in the floor and Darrow stepped on it, wondering out loud what could go wrong; the dwarf frowned when nothing happened. As they moved to exit the cavern back to the east, they noticed a large door set in a northern passage, but it was secured and they thought it best to wait for Rahnee and Aerikoth before attempting to open it.


----------



## Carlo-One

The three adventurers then headed toward the southwestern corner of the cavern and found a large pool fed by water flowing from a crack in the wall. Some oozes and animated mushrooms made it their home and the group decided they were more icky than of interest. Darrow had a quick look at the water and then trundled off after the others to the east, nearly colliding with a stealthy Shanni in the natural stone corridor.

Dermot, ahead of them, pointed out a small chamber with a ladder heading up to the ceiling, which Darrow declared had potential. Dermot wondered if it led to the frozen hatch on the surface; Shanni thought that would make it easier for the others to get down. Darrow agreed they should search the remainder of the level before trying the ladder, after Shanni pointed out they should make sure there was nothing left down there to attack them.

Further east, they found a long corridor with a series of doors lining the southern rock face. The first set of doors were open and led to a small, rough-hewn stone chamber. Darrow’s keen eyes observed that the door was warped and old, which Shanni said meant something had come in or out. The next two sets of doors were locked, but opened to Shanni’s nimble fingers. The only things inside the chambers behind them, however, were skeletons on the floor; the first possessed a single one and the second chamber had two of them. Shanni examined the pair of skeletons more closely and paled when she realized one of them had teeth marks scoring its bones – marks that matched the jaw of the other skeleton. She observed they must have starved while locked in, Dermot commenting that they were many years too late to help.

The next set of doors were not locked and led to a large chamber with a number of cots strewn about in a disorderly manner. Darrow said it looked like a barracks, but in response to a question from Shanni, did not think it was for dwarfs, unless they had a very sloppy sergeant. Dermot wondered who would build a place like that, which Darrow confessed he did not know, although he speculated some Underdark race might have done it.

The last chamber on the southern side was also open, but had several large rats in it. The three killed a few, but the rest scampered into a crevasse in the wall. Darrow declared they must be the source of the “rock-beast” food and speculated they grew big eating the mushrooms.

Having explored the entire level, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni quickly took stock of their findings, which Darrow enumerated: two locked rooms with skeletons in them; another room with two starved skeletons and crates, along with writing papers. The dwarf wondered if that meant slave traders, noting that whoever had the keys to the locked chambers must have died or taken off. Dermot and Shanni agreed that it would be best to go check out the ladder. (_I shudder to think of how those in the locked chambers met their fates - left abandoned by their cruel masters, whether by choice or some outside force. When I let minor annoyances creep into my mind about my own life's demands and constraints, remembering the tortured lives and deaths of these creatures will be enough to dispel such trivial concerns. --C_)

They arrived back in the small chamber and more closely examined the ladder. It looked sturdy enough, but Shanni still volunteered to go up first, since she weighed the least and was “sneaky” as Darrow said. After testing the first rung and finding it solid, she nimbly climbed up the ladder into the darkness. The petite rogue paused, having gone over twenty feet up, and called down a request for some light. Dermot lit a torch in response and she was able to further ascend, reaching a round hole in the ceiling. The ladder entered the hole, which became a shaft heading toward the surface, with metal rungs set into its wall.

With the encouragement of Dermot and Darrow, Shanni entered the shaft, although she had to turn down Dermot’s offer of the torch, since she could not climb and hold one at the same time. Exclaiming about the cold of the metal rungs on her hands, the rogue carefully made her way up the shaft, to a point where sunlight trickled down and she could see a grate above her, with layers of ice encasing it. Calling down to the others as she descended back to the cavern, she told Darrow that he might be able to make it up there without armor; the dwarf intended to try and force the grate.

Out of prudence Darrow first removed his armor, although Shanni as she reached the floor told him the shaft was wide enough. Without the extra weight, he easily scrambled up the ladder and into the shaft. Reaching the top and within arm’s length of the grate, the dwarf attempted to find enough purchase to press up on it. The angle gave him little leverage, however, and the grate failed to move after much grunting and straining from the dwarf. Darrow called down to inform them of his failure and said that they might be able to get at it from the other side, if they could find it; Dermot pointed out that it must be the same ice-covered grate they had discovered earlier.

Stubbornly, Darrow refused to give up and took it as a challenge to get the grate open. Shanni, concerned, called up to the dwarf to take care not to get knocked off. Loud cursing in dwarven was heard below, followed by a muffled thump and a trickle of rocks. More cursing followed as Darrow descended the ladder, clearly upset at being unable to achieve his goal.


----------



## Carlo-One

The dwarf shook his fist at the top of the ladder as he descended it, still grumbling as he stepped onto the ground. Despite some calming words from Dermot and Shanni about the usefulness of his efforts, Darrow refused to let it go. Talking animatedly, more to himself than to the others, he said he would shoot it with a crossbow, since he couldn’t miss the grate with a quarrel.

Darrow went over to his pack and angrily pulled it open, spilling a mess kit while grabbing and loading his crossbow. He then walked over to the ladder, aimed the crossbow up the shaft and fired, yelling defiance at the grate. Without bothering to wait for the results, the dwarf loaded up another quarrel and again took aim as the first one, which had been shot true up the shaft, bounced off the ice-covered grate and fell back down. The second shot was not as steady, however, and glanced off the bottom of the shaft.

Dermot, seconded by Shanni, gently suggested they should be getting back to the rope. The petite rogue also pointed out that Darrow was just wasting bolts. Grumbling to himself, the dwarf pulled on his armor, gathered up his gear, and followed his two companions towards where they had first entered the cavern, vowing that the grate would not defeat him. As they walked, Shanni remarked that there was no gold so far, but Dermot reminded her that they still had one door to go on that level.

Once back in the old prison chamber, Shanni called up the shaft for Helrud. The dwarf made sure the rope was braced properly as the three made their way up to the surface, where he eagerly inquired about gold, jewels and other treasure, only to be disappointed. Shanni mentioned the unopened door, which Helrud enthusiastically declared must lead to a dragon hoard. Darrow gave him an abbreviated summary of what they had found so far in the Hidden Peak cavern. Dermot then indicated they should go try to find the grate entrance on the surface. Helrud volunteered to stay put, in case Rahnee or Aerikoth returned.

After getting his bearings, Dermot led Darrow and Shanni back to the site of the grate, which was covered with several inches of solid ice. After examining it, the ranger said that having walked the roads of wintertime, he had learned how to deal with ice, and pulled out a bottle from his pack. Darrow confirmed it was alchemist’s fire and mentioned he had used it once to collapse a tunnel by burning the supports. Shanni watched, fascinated, as Dermot used his small hatchet on the ice, attempting to cut grooves in it for the liquid to follow. The thick ice meant that he only managed to scrape some of the surface, however. Darrow volunteered to assist and after making a bit of headway with the hatchet, decided to take out his waraxe and bash the grate. The weapon made more of a dent, but also rebounded dangerously, prompting Dermot to tell the dwarf to ease up. Muttering in dwarven under his breath, Darrow complied, backing away.

Dermot then poured some liquor from his hip flask onto the grate, followed by smashing the bottle of alchemist’s fire on top of it. An unnatural-looking flame burst from the top of the grate, beginning to melt the ice. Darrow started chopping off branches from a nearby small tree to use as kindling, with Dermot’s encouragement, as the ranger joined in with his hatchet. Shanni also contributed by gathering some loose branches on the ground. The wood, however, failed to catch fire, being immediately soaked by icy meltwater.

As the chemical flame grew smaller, Darrow took his axe to the tree, which resisted his blows for a short time, then fell. The dwarf dragged it back to the grate, but by that point the fire had gone out, having melted all of the ice off the grate. The grate was still stuck, so they tried various ways to lift it. Darrow attempted to use the tree as a lever, but it was far too large to fit in a grate hole. Dermot worked at its seams with a knife, attempting to pick out any remaining ice. Shanni suggested running a rope through the grate and then pulling it up. Dermot thought for a moment, then took a small branch from Darrow to tie on the end of the rope, to use it as an anchor. The ranger attempted to shove the branch and rope lengthwise through the grate, as Shanni watched. Dermot failed, but Shanni’s more nimble fingers eventually succeeded, turning the branch horizontal after getting it through.

Dermot threw the free end of the rope over a nearby wall, to provide leverage, then joined Darrow in giving it a strong pull. The dwarf, clearly motivated to finally defeat the stubborn grate, heaved with his full strength. The grate groaned and screeched as Darrow slowly manhandled it up, while Shanni wedged a branch under it at Dermot’s suggestion. Suddenly, it popped open and Darrow let out a stream of triumphant cursing in dwarven.


----------



## Carlo-One

*The Hoard*

After placing the tree over the grate to ensure it could not close again, an act which Darrow especially appreciated, Shanni eagerly ran over to Helrud to inform him of their success. Upon her return, Darrow and Dermot pointed out the rungs set in the side of the rock shaft under the grate, which they assumed was the same one they had climbed from below, using the ladder. Darrow expressed his curiosity about the door with the nearby pressure plates, but agreed with Dermot that they should not get in over their heads without Rahnee and Aerikoth. Shanni pointed out that they now could run back to the ladder and escape the cavern much more easily.

As Darrow started climbing down the rungs, he observed that the meltwater had made them slippery, which would be a problem when iced over. Just as Shanni was mentioning that they should set the rope up, in case the ladder below them fell, Darrow uttered an oath and slipped off the rung he was holding, starting to fall down the shaft. The dwarf flailed his arms, attempting to grab a rung, but caromed off the side of the shaft as his companions rushed over to the entrance and yelled at him to take care. They then saw him suddenly reach out and seize the last visible rung. Huffing and agitated, the dwarf said it was just like he planned it.

Dermot knelt down to tie a rope around the top rung as Shanni, with the relief evident in her voice, asked if Darrow was hurt. He indicated he was fine, although could barely see anything in the shaft. The dwarf then prodded the top of the ladder below him with a foot, to make sure it was stable. Dermot finished tying off the rope and threw its free end down to Darrow, who missed catching it and had it smack him in the head, which forced Shanni to suppress a giggle.

After the dwarf had secured the rope around his waist, he easily climbed down the ladder to the dark cavern below, tugging the rope twice to signal success. Dermot managed to relight his torch and tossed it down the shaft, following it himself shortly afterwards. Shanni, left alone for a little while, seemed nervous as she called down to ask if she could descend as well. Darrow gave the rope another two tugs and the petite rogue quickly entered the shaft, putting her hands on the still-slick rungs. Her grip failed her, however, and she squealed as she slipped and started falling straight down the shaft. Like Darrow, she managed to grab the last rung before reaching the ladder, letting out another squeal and a shriek of pain at the impact.

With the encouragement of her companions, Shanni managed to slow her panicked breathing and transferred herself to the ladder. Visibly shaking, she made her way down to the cavern floor. Although she had wrenched her shoulder a little, she was still game for Darrow’s suggestion of going to have a look at the remaining sealed door. As they approached the northwestern end of the cavern where the door was located, they were unexpectedly attacked by a pair of the same stone-grey creatures previously encountered on that level. Shanni ran off as Darrow and Dermot handled them in melee. Dermot got a bit of a scratch, as he put it, but was otherwise all right. Shanni observed that they at least now had something to put on the two pressure plates in the area near the door, if they needed a weight on them.

With some experimentation from Darrow and Dermot, they determined that each of them standing on a pressure plate caused a grinding sound to be heard off to the east. Shanni confirmed it was coming from behind the sealed door, which itself however remained jammed shut. Darrow tried to drag a corpse of one of the creatures over, but it was too heavy for the dwarf. He came to the conclusion that he would have to knock down the door to see what was behind it. Dermot and Shanni both pointed out that they might need to shut it again, but Darrow gave his axe a few good swings at the lock anyway. Shanni came over to see if he had managed to loosen it any. She was able to peer through the keyhole and told the others that there was a closed portcullis about twenty feet past the door, on a downslope.

Darrow took this as a sign that he needed to get back to bashing the door. A good number of swings later, it finally buckled around the lock and opened, to the satisfaction of the panting dwarf. Darrow then went back to join Dermot at the pressure plates, while Shanni made her way down the slope to the portcullis. After a few abortive tries, Darrow and Dermot managed to properly balance on the plates and raise the portcullis long enough for Shanni to use the parts from one of her spike traps to jam the metal gate’s mechanism open. The way was now open to the next level down.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow and Dermot joined Shanni by the raised portcullis, shoving aside the remains of the door the dwarf had bashed open. A short discussion took place among them about whether to wait for Rahnee and Aerikoth before going further. Their curiosity proved too strong, so the three followed the sloping tunnel downward. Shanni offered Dermot the use of her magic cloak to better hide as he scouted ahead, but the ranger shook his head and said he felt better when she had it; he could always fight his way out of trouble. The petite rogue gave a sheepish little grin as she fell in behind the two warriors.

The second level of the Hidden Peak cavern proved to be just as dark as the one above. After slowly making their way down the initial corridor, it turned to the  left and opened into a huge cavern, similar to the level above. Scouting ahead, Dermot made out at least five of the grey rock-colored creatures they had previously encountered. When the ranger reported back on his findings, Darrow said he was up for it. Shanni asked if there was a choke point they could use to their advantage in battle; in response, Darrow pointed at the traps Dermot had started setting up around their position.

Once the traps were ready, Dermot carefully sneaked ahead, with the intent of luring one of the creatures to their prepared position. He was successful the first time, as a lone monster followed him back and was quickly trapped and finished off. The next time out, however, all of the remaining creatures took off after the ranger, who barely made it back to his companions. Between the other traps and some intense fighting, the three adventurers dispatched their foes, although Darrow’s shoulder got banged up in the process and Dermot suffered a deep scratch. The dwarf, evidently having a high pain threshold, offered his ring of regeneration to Dermot first. The ranger hesitated, then took it and put it on as they moved deeper into the cavern.

Their explorations led them to the central chasm in the cavern, which on this level had warm air coming over its lip. Dermot returned the ring to Darrow as they speculated on where the creatures had come from. Some bones of large rats were found, which they concluded was what the grey stone-like creatures had subsisted on. Shanni peered over the central pit and remarked that the stone appeared to be smooth, black and glass-like. Darrow told her that it was called obsidian and made by volcanoes, which would explain the warmth.

Carefully spreading out around the area, they noted the freestanding remains of what appeared to be stone supports for a door, although nothing remained of it, along with the presence of additional large bones on the floor. Darrow shared his observation that the cavern had evidently been made for something larger than humans. When Shanni queried further, he explained that he could tell the natural cavern had been enlarged, but the rough stonework meant that it was not done by dwarven hands. With their exploration of the area around the central chasm completed, the three companions moved towards the southern end of the cavern level.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow, Dermot and Shanni entered a wide stone corridor that ran west to east. Shanni was first to notice and complain about the cold air wafting towards them from the east, which caused Dermot to shiver. The ranger scouted ahead as his two companions held their position in view of the cavern entrance ahead. Shanni could see that the floor seemed to be moving and Dermot, once he returned, confirmed that there were ooze-like creatures on it, along with what he described as a tall, man-like figure made of ice. Darrow, somewhat incredulous, asked if it were moving, which was confirmed by the ranger.

Dermot remarked that normally this was the sort of encounter they would use Aerikoth for. However, he thought that even without the mage, they could defeat the creatures, as long as they were ready to back off quickly. Darrow grinned and suggested that Dermot try to draw off some of the mindless creatures, to give them an advantage. The ranger said he would see if he could outpace their targets.

The plan worked, as the three adventurers were able to defeat the crystalline oozes and two of what they assumed were ice elementals; Dermot had not seen the other one while scouting. Moving forward and wondering out loud how the elementals had gotten there, they searched the ice-rimmed cavern, noticing more large bones near a central rock formation. Darrow found another dragonscale near it. This prompted Shanni to produce a couple more scales from her pack, handing them to Darrow. Dermot half-questioningly raised the idea, previously discussed, that there had been a fight between a white and a red dragon at the site a long time ago.

Just as Shanni was complaining about the lack of gold to be found, both she and Dermot saw something glinting in the ice field covering the back of the cavern. Shanni confirmed that they still had one rope left, then divested herself of most of her equipment, including a few previously hidden blades, save for a dagger in her boot sheath; Darrow had suggested she have at least one on her, to use as an anchor on the ice. The petite rogue tied the rope around her waist and Darrow picked up the other end, giving her a small amount of slack as she moved toward the ice field, which was at a short drop below the cavern’s stone floor.

As Dermot held up his torch, Shanni squealed at the contact with the cold surface and slid a short distance, moving forward on her belly. It soon became evident to her that several inches of ice covered a rock floor, rather than it being water underneath. Wriggling forward, she discovered that the shiny thing they had spotted was a diamond. Squealing again from both pleasure at the find and the coldness of the ice on her body, Shanni reached for the precious stone, then triumphantly waved it in her hand.

She was obviously eager to continue the search for treasure and moved along the edge of the chamber, ignoring the occasional involuntary shiver of her body. Darrow and Dermot each spotted another sparkling gem in the ice field for her. The first one she had to chip out with her dagger. As she did this, she merrily thanked Darrow for suggesting she bring one along. The last gem, which she identified as a star sapphire, was on the edge of the ice field and was more easily retrieved.

Shanni sat for a moment on the ice, regarding the gem with a faraway look, and mentioned that her da’ used to say that star sapphires matched her eyes. This prompted Darrow to ask how he had come across such gems, as well as to remind Shanni she should get back off the ice. This snapped her out of her reverie and she wriggled back to the edge of the ice field, where she easily climbed back up with the aid of her friends. Grinning brightly, the petite rogue displayed the three gems on the palm of her hand, declaring that they were not as good as a mountain of gold, but not bad.


----------



## Carlo-One

Now that the action was over, Shanni started shivering in earnest from the bitter cold of the cavern. She untied the rope from around her waist and handed it back to Dermot. As she recovered her pack on the ground, she commented on how useful the ropes Dermot carried were and half-jokingly wondered what else he had in his pack. The ranger responded thoughtfully to the question, saying that other than what he was wearing, he was carrying his life in his pack. Shanni became equally thoughtful and said she was the same way. (_Such is the way of our Order as well. This is an interesting insight, as I had not thought that what we consider as part of the practice of asceticism could be reflected in the lives of such kinds of adventurers. While the ones described here are not ascetics, they are similarly wanderers with no fixed abode, or at least not one they return to often. Once I leave this house of the Order, I shall be in a similar position. I should meditate more upon this commonality. --C_)

Departing the cold chamber, the two humans struck up a discussion about their original homes as Darrow tramped ahead, aiming to return to the central chasm. Dermot and Shanni were still talking as they arrived, while their dwarven companion looked over the rim of the chasm wall, impressed by how deep it was. Darrow decided to drop a quarrel over the edge to try and gauge the depth, since the bottom was not visible in the dark. As the cavern was mostly silent, after about a five-second wait all three could hear the soft plink of the item landing on a stone surface.

Darrow observed that it was a long way down and wondered if Aerikoth had any spells that could levitate them to reach the level below. Dermot guessed that it was at least an eighty-foot drop, from the time it took the quarrel to fall. The three companions all moved to stand on a rock shelf above the chasm, which seemed the most convenient place to survey its depths. After a short period, all of them noticed that the shelf itself was more smoothly worn than the rest of the cavern floor. Shanni observed that it was as if something had been going backwards and forwards a lot on that spot.

Given that they had explored all of the cavern by this point, with the exception of whatever was at the bottom of the chasm, Darrow started going over with the others what they knew about the place, holding up a finger with each statement. He mentioned the prison cells on the upper level with prisoners who starved to death – Shanni helpfully reminded them of the people who ate each other in the one room - crates in the entry room that looked like they came from the Underdark, and the white and red dragonscales scattered around the area. The dwarf was less sure what the large bones belonged to inside the cavern, perhaps either a white or red dragon.

Dermot, having done some thinking about the situation, opined that at one point whoever lived here either served a white dragon, or had built the place first and the dragon had come along afterwards. He then speculated that a red dragon had come along, fought the white, and both had died, the red somewhere outside and the white crawling back inside first. Whoever else had occupied the place left, perhaps due to the rock-colored creatures they had encountered. (_It is a plausible story, but it is also premature to declare the death of a dragon until you have in fact seen its bones. They recall this fact soon enough. --R_)

Shanni, as she peered over the chasm rim looking for claw marks, thought that made sense; the dwarf said it fit with what they knew. As he and the ranger were talking further, Shanni excitedly called them over to look at the chasm wall, where she had spotted some handholds carved into the rock. Darrow had trouble seeing them in the torchlight, until Shanni moved to stand directly above where they began, leading down into the dark.

Both Darrow and Dermot thought it would be a hells of a climb, although perhaps doable; the dwarf suggested real climbing tools would be helpful. As the three talked about how best to go about it, gusts of hot air started coming up over the lip of the chasm. At first Shanni appreciated the warmth, but she soon started backing away as she and the others realized something new was happening – and that they had not actually found a red dragon corpse. Dermot suggested that they run and Darrow agreed that it was time they got back to the others.

Shanni scooted ahead, stopping when she reached the room on the upper level with the portcullis mechanism. Once Darrow and Dermot joined her, they agreed with Shanni’s suggestion to remove the spike holding the iron gate open, in order to keep anything from below from coming up, as they knew how to get back down. The three adventurers made their way to the small chamber with the ladder to the surface and emerged into darkness, the sun having gone down while they were exploring the cavern below.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow, Dermot and Shanni walked the short distance back to the original shaft entrance and greeted Helrud, who was eager to hear how their second foray into the cavern had gone. The dwarf scout also expressed his concern at the lateness of the day and the presence of wolves in the area. They were about to respond when they heard footsteps crunching on the snow. Shanni spun around and Dermot leveled his crossbow towards the sound, just as Rahnee called out that she was coming in. The ranger lowered his weapon as she strode forward, commending her companions on their reflexes. She told them that she had lost the wizard’s track in the snow earlier, then had spent the rest of the afternoon keeping an eye out for him as she covered their backtrail.

Just as Darrow began explaining about how they had succeeded in opening the grate entrance, Aerikoth walked up to the group and then stopped, standing calmly and holding his staff while he regarded them with unblinking eyes. The others expressed their relief at his presence. Shanni also called their attention to the fact that the wolf calls in the surrounding area had gotten louder, with the fall of night. Darrow asked if Aerikoth had one of his “house” spells available and the wizard confirmed this, saying he could cast a spell for shelter if they desired it. Shanni then observed that the wolves had gone silent and asked Dermot if that was better or worse. Dermot thoughtfully answered that he didn’t know, since he had usually found shelter by then.

Darrow resumed his summary of their underground discoveries, telling Rahnee and Aerikoth that they had found evidence of two dragons, a red and a white. The dwarf said they had found the white’s lair, guarded by some sort of frost elemental, but not much in the way of a hoard. Shanni, appearing more nervous about the wolves in the area, suggested that since it would take some time in the telling, they should do it somewhere safe and warm. Darrow acknowledged the practicality of this and Rahnee asked Aerikoth to cast his spell.

The wizard glanced around and settled on a spot near the statue of the dragon, which he said he had determined was of the red species. The others followed him to a point near the statue, where Aerikoth stopped and began bringing forth various objects from his robe. In response to a question from Shanni, the wizard said that he would not place the shelter over the visible large bones on the ground, but just to the north of them. He then stood quietly for a moment, appearing unaffected by the wind and cold, and began speaking words of magic and holding up the objects as the spell required. Shanni stood and shivered while the wizard continued to cast; Dermot, meanwhile, scanned the ridgeline.

With a final gesture, Aerikoth pointed at the ground and a large hut appeared, to the surprise and delight of Helrud, who had never seen anything like it. The dwarf put a hand on it and exclaimed that it was solid, appearing not to have believed it at first. Aerikoth announced that the hut door was open to all who wished to enter, and the group eagerly filed into its warm interior.


----------



## Carlo-One

Inside the conjured hut, the party shed their cold, wet outer layers and took advantage of the magical torches inside to start warming themselves. Teeth still chattering, Shanni looked to Dermot to summarize for both Aerikoth and Rahnee the results of the exploration so far of the Hidden Peak cavern. As usual, the ranger cut right to the chase, describing the first level as not much but rock monsters, rats, empty cavern-rooms, and the occasional skeleton, with a portcullis and door going deeper. On the second level, he mentioned they had found the resting place of a white dragon, along with a few gems. In response to a question from Rahnee, Dermot clarified that the cavern with the dead dragon had naught but a few bones and some white dragon scales, along with the cold elemental guarding it. He then went on to describe the big hole in the center of the cavern with warm air coming out and handholds cut into the side of the lower-level pit. He concluded by mentioning they had exited the cavern when they thought something might be coming up the hole.

Helrud interjected, assuring them that there was no (live) dragon around, as he would have seen signs of it hunting in the area. The dwarf eagerly speculated that the hoard might just be there for taking, with the previous white and red dragon occupants of the cavern being dead. Dermot, Shanni and Darrow confirmed that they had killed all of the rock-like monsters and the elementals they had encountered in the cavern, along with some oozes. They also commented that the white dragon’s hoard must have been thoroughly looted or moved from its resting place, which puzzled them given the presence of the elemental.

Having absorbed all of this, Rahnee turned to Aerikoth and queried if the wizard had found anything special during his study of the surrounding ruins. In his usual emotionless tone, Aerikoth reported that the area had architecture from more than one culture, all being at least several hundred years in age. He said he did not recognize most of them, being unfamiliar with the lands they were in, but did note some Netherese runes on an old pillar making reference to a “deep mountain of fire” which Dermot interpreted as a volcano. As the wizard had mentioned previously, he also determined that the nearby dragon statue was that of a red.

Rahnee asked Helrud if there were any Ironhelm clan tales of an underground volcano. The dwarf said there were none that he knew of, but there were stories of a red dragon that once had ruled a kingdom in the mountains, which he thought must be the place where they were. Conversation turned back to locating the hoard, as Darrow wondered if it had been hidden in a secret area they had missed, or perhaps with a spell. Aerikoth confirmed that he would be able to detect the presence of magic in the cavern. Helrud, convinced that the hoard was located in the cavern, thought it must be buried at the bottom of the pit they had found.

Rahnee declared, with a merry smile, that unless her three companions were lying thieves and bandits and keeping the hoard to themselves, they had more exploring to do on the morrow. This prompted Helrud, apparently not getting the joke, to look suspiciously at Darrow, Dermot and Shanni. He then had to admit, however, that they could hardly be hiding that much gold, especially “scrawny” Shanni. The petite rogue pouted a little at this, but then joined the others in preparing to bed down for the night, although she first related the story of finding the bones of trapped people who had to eat each other. Rahnee, startled at first by the macabre situation, commented that it must be horrible to have to eat your friends. Darrow, ever practical, pointed out that who knew if they were friends.


----------



## Carlo-One

With that, Rahnee finished polishing the armor she had taken off and bid everyone a good night, with the Lady’s blessings upon all. Helrud had already drifted off to sleep and could be heard mumbling something to himself. The others found comfortable spots on the hut’s floor, improvising bedding and pillows – in Darrow’s case, a cloak and a bottle of ale – before quickly falling asleep as well. Darrow’s snoring proved to be little obstacle to that, as everyone had experienced a long, exhausting day in the cold mountains.

By early morning, most of the group had slowly roused themselves, with the exception of Shanni. She was mumbling something about jewels in her sleep and merely wriggled into a more comfortable spot in response to Rahnee softly calling her name. Aerikoth began discussing the defensive spells he would prepare for their expedition, prompting Darrow to advise that any offensive ones not be fire-based, given that whatever lived at the bottom of a volcano probably bathed in magical fire. The wizard acknowledged the wisdom behind the dwarf’s words, which Darrow, grinning, observed happened maybe once a tenday.

Rahnee pulled out some iron rations from her pack and offered to share, but Darrow declined and consumed a liquid breakfast of ale instead, belching loudly when done. Dermot was already finishing some jerky in his possession, then went over to wake Shanni, shaking her by the shoulder. The petite rogue suddenly jerked and rolled away, her hand going to her boot, before she realized where she was. Rahnee looked over to Helrud and asked if he was awake. The dwarf scout, sitting by the door, replied that he was just waiting for everyone else to get ready, not being used to lazing around warm huts in the morning.

The other adventurers pulled on their outerwear and prepared to sally forth from the hut, as Aerikoth began studying his spells. The wizard mentally unlocked the door to the conjured hut and his companions moved out into the daylight. Overnight, it had been snowing, but the weather was currently clear for them. Darrow and Helrud got down to business changing the color of the snow, while Rahnee and Shanni moved off for some privacy.

A short while later, Aerikoth departed the hut and joined the others by the grate entrance, declaring he was prepared. Darrow, bending down to open the grate, warned them that the transition from the metal rungs to the ladder below was tricky and a little slick, which Shanni seconded. Rahnee asked Helrud if he were going with them; the dwarf was now enthusiastic about the idea. Darrow confirmed that he should be the first one down and clambered down the rungs. Rahnee attempted to impose some discipline on the expedition by listing off who should follow in what order, with Shanni being next, but Helrud had already started down after Darrow called up that he was safe. The rogue slung her bow over her shoulder and followed the dwarves down, after which Rahnee carefully descended, then Aerikoth and finally Dermot.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once all had reached the cavern floor, it was decided that Rahnee should stay by the ladder and guard it, to protect their only escape route. Dermot then took the lead as the others moved into the cavern complex, advising them to keep a weather eye out. Aerikoth asked to be informed when they wanted his protective spells to be cast. Dermot thought it best to first see if any creatures were down there.

The group soon reached the site of the broken-down door and the two gray render corpses, which Aerikoth spent a moment studying. Dermot observed that the portcullis blocking the way to the level below was closed again; Shanni reminded him that she had removed her spike on the way back up. Darrow, who was happy to see that no hostile creatures were slavering at the portcullis, said he would go over to the far pressure plate. Shanni this time deferred to Dermot to jam the portcullis mechanism once it was raised, while she moved onto the nearer plate. The portcullis raised as before and the ranger immediately spiked it open.

There was some confusion over what was happening, due to the distance and darkness in between the chamber with the pressure plates and the portcullis area. After some shouting back and forth, Helrud relayed that Dermot seemed to have disappeared past the entrance, so they all descended to the next level, joining the ranger, who had scouted ahead. Helrud stuck close to Aerikoth, deeming it the most sensible place to be, and marveled at the extent of the cavern as they made their way to the edge of the central pit on the lower level. The dwarf asked the wizard if he had seen anything like the place and was surprised when Aerikoth answered in the affirmative, stating that the dwarven clan’s deep delves were similar to these underground warrens. Helrud said that he had not been there himself, of course, and Aerikoth advised against trying to visit them.

Darrow, Dermot and Shanni meanwhile were trying to locate the spot along the pit wall with the handholds, which were difficult to see in the gloom. Dermot eventually spotted them and Darrow suggested they wrap a safety rope around a nearby pillar. Aerikoth started down into the dark pit while Helrud wiped his brow, commenting at the hot air coming up out of it. Darrow wondered if it were a volcano, explaining to Shanni that it was where the earth opened up and hot rock from below bubbled to the surface; the dwarf had not seen one himself, but had heard tales.

Shanni asked who would be first down, prompting her, Dermot and Darrow to all look at each other. After some hemming and hawing, Dermot asked Aerikoth if he had any spells to see what was down there. The wizard answered in the negative, indicating that most of the ones he had memorized involved protective magic. Cursing, Darrow told the others to rope him up and he would go down first. Shanni pointed out that he might clank in his armor, but Darrow just joked that anything underground should know not to mess with a dwarf.

Dermot rigged their two ropes together with a slipknot, at Helrud’s prompting, and one end was secured to the nearby pillar by Shanni while the other was wrapped around Darrow’s waist in case he fell. The dwarf commented that he had always wanted to climb down a bottomless pit into a pool of molten rock, then hoisted himself over the side and began descending using the carved handholds. Before he disappeared from view, he told them that one tug on the rope would signal that he was safe and two would mean to pull him up quick. Dermot acknowledged this, but also advised Darrow to do his best to climb up on his own if needed, since there was no way they could pull him up unaided.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow carefully and steadily used the handholds to descend the side of the pit, pausing only briefly when he reached the slipknot tying the two ropes together, in order to gauge how far he had traveled. Dermot and Shanni kept hold of the rope on their end and played it out as the dwarf kept going, until finally it went slack and they felt a single tug on it. His companions at the top of the pit were relieved and also curious; in response to simultaneous questions from Aerikoth and Shanni about the distance, Dermot indicated that the rope length had been fully played out.

After a short debate, it was decided that Aerikoth should go next, in part because the wizard in any case lacked the physical strength to help support the others, should something go wrong. Darrow, after some delay and tugging back and forth, untied the rope from his waist and it was hauled back up to be fitted around Aerikoth. Somewhat regretfully, the wizard mentioned that he had not prepared a spell that would make his descent much easier. He stowed his staff in a magical bag and moved to climb over the rim of the pit as soon as Dermot and Shanni had signaled they were ready with the rope. Just as the wizard began descending, Helrud exclaimed that he thought he had heard a noise, but then said it was nothing.

Aerikoth did his best to climb down the face of the pit, carefully looking and reaching for each handhold. Shanni was distracted enough by Helrud’s comment that Dermot told her to go take a look, as he was up to the task of anchoring the wizard’s descent. Helrud wondered if it might be Rahnee, coming to find them, but then dismissed the idea of her abandoning her post. As Shanni strung her bow and moved off, Helrud picked up the rope slack, trying to be helpful. He commented that the wizard was almost as light as a feather as the rope went slack and Aerikoth untied it. Expressing his eagerness to see the hoard for himself, Helrud brought up the rope and tied it around his waist as Shanni returned. The dwarf then started descending the handholds, leaving Dermot and Shanni up top. He reached the bottom, undid the rope and pulled on it to signal that he was down.

After a bit of discussion, it was agreed that Shanni would go next and Dermot would be the last. As she attached the rope around her waist, the ranger joked that if anything happened while he was climbing, he could just jump and figure out something on the way down; she gave a lop-sided grin in response. The petite rogue, to her own surprise, made the descent down the pit wall relatively easily, although she had to stretch for the handholds, which were placed far apart for someone her size.

Seeking some additional insurance against a fall, Dermot looped the rope around some rock outcroppings, but lost about ten feet of length in doing so. The ranger tied the free end of the rope around his waist and then climbed down using the handholds, finding them easy enough to use, but ended up about ten feet above the bottom as the rope reached its full extension. He undid it from around his waist and clambered down the remaining distance, joining the others a short distance away.

Shanni had lit a torch by this point and everyone was standing around, in awe of the piles and piles of gold in view. Hot gusts of air periodically blew at them from the far side of the cavern, although the source was not yet visible. Darrow exclaimed happily that he was up to his waist in treasure, while Shanni knelt and dug her hands into the coin piles, which extended as far as they could see in the torchlight. Aerikoth, having been occupied placing spells of protection on the others, offered to do the same for Dermot as he arrived. The ranger asked if there was a fight in the offing, to which the wizard was noncommittal, saying that he at the very least wanted to be prepared. Once spells had finished being cast on Dermot and then on Aerikoth himself, the party was ready to further explore the bottom of the cavern and its mighty treasures.


----------



## Carlo-One

Starting from the eastern end of the hoard chamber, they moved slowly west, with Dermot in the lead. A dim orange glow was visible ahead and the ranger confirmed that it was a river of lava bounding part of the western end of the cavern, the heat increasing exponentially the closer one got to it. Darrow got close enough to see it with his own eyes, then joined the others making their way along the side of the chamber, towards its southern end; the north end was sheer rock. As they clambered over and through the gold piles, Shanni grabbed fistfuls of coins with each step.

A rock-hewn corridor led south, but the chamber at the end of it was blocked by the image of a large mouth. It shouted a query in an unfamiliar language as the party approached, which at first dumfounded Dermot and Darrow, but Aerikoth then recognized it as Draconic. The wizard informed them that the magical mouth wished to know what were their orders from the Master.

 Shanni, her pockets bulging, initially stayed silent as Darrow shrugged and recommended telling it to stand down. Dermot thought this would be a good idea, as the mouth repeated its query and then said an additional phrase, which Aerikoth interpreted as “Trespassers will be punished.” Shanni then brightly suggested they tell it that they were there to move the gold, as the Master had a new home, and that he had given them one of his scales as proof.

Darrow peered past the mouth and along with Shanni noted the presence of a large, iron man-like figure standing in the chamber beyond it, which Darrow recognized as a golem. Dermot readied his weapons, given that combat was a possibility; the ranger observed that if this chamber was guarded, that meant the gold was not the most valuable thing down there. Meanwhile, Aerikoth had been having an exchange in Draconic with the magic mouth, neglecting to translate it for his companions.

After Shanni demanded to know what was being said, the wizard glanced at her briefly and told her that he was attempting to ascertain the purpose of the voice and the metallic construct, which had been set there to guard and challenge. Shanni then asked if he had told it they were there to move the gold. Without answering her, the wizard resumed speaking with the magic mouth. Darrow chimed in and asked the wizard to give a heads-up if he thought they would be fighting the iron golem. Aerikoth had another exchange in Draconic, then told the others to be patient, as he was attempting to ascertain whether they would have to use violence at this time. This provoked Shanni into doing a jig of frustration, as she looked back and forth from the gold piles to whatever might be in the new chamber, past its guardians. (_As occurred with his extended study of the ruins in the area above the cavern, the wizard appears fascinated by what he has found and to be wrapped up in his own thoughts and experiments, rather than being concerned about the others with him. Understandable for someone of his intellectual curiosity, but also potentially dangerous. --C_)

The wizard further explained that the magic mouth was still following the orders of its master to protect this area from all who were not the master. Dermot, who was getting creeped out by the mouth, suggested that Aerikoth get rid of it, if possible, by hitting it with some magic. As the wizard resumed speaking in Draconic, the ranger rummaged in his pack, pulled out a tripwire and some spikes, and began setting them up on the ground and making ready for combat. Shanni pulled back a little to position herself more strategically.

After a while, Aerikoth ceased talking with the magic mouth and turned to the others, explaining that it was a programmed mechanism that only reacted to a limited range of responses. The wizard said he thought he had convinced it they were not enemies, but could only hypothesize about what the correct response would be to have the guardians either deactivate themselves or ignore the party. Shanni suggested again that he tell it to deactivate or, per Dermot’s suggestion, that Aerikoth shut it down with his own magic. The wizard turned back to the mouth and spoke to it, then informed the others that it had not understood his statement that it no longer needed to guard the area. As Aerikoth started up yet another exchange with the magical apparition in Draconic, the petite rogue became increasingly frustrated at her inability to understand what they were saying, looking back and forth between the two, as the party failed to make further progress.


----------



## Carlo-One

Just as Aerikoth started explaining that the magic mouth was limited in its responses and had been placed there by the red dragon Edullisufanxar, which had dwelled there long ago, everyone was distracted by a loud thump from behind them. Dermot said it sounded like it had come from the northeast, near to where the handholds were placed in the cavern wall. He told the wizard to keep trying and went with Darrow to see about the noise. The dwarf let out an exclamation when he saw it was Lady Rahnee, lying on her back on the cavern floor and looking dazed.

As Darrow bent over to examine her, Rahnee asked him why he looked sparkly. He told her that it was either Aerikoth’s magics or the fact she had hit her head. Dermot, concerned, told her to take it easy and asked how far she had fallen, while Darrow asked her the sum of two and four, in order to check her mental faculties. In response, she groaned and managed to get up on her hands and knees. Shanni and Helrud then came over and saw Rahnee, the dwarf scout remarking that she looked kind of banged up and not so happy to see them. Dermot admitted that it was a tricky climb, as Rahnee was complaining about her critical climbing failure. The ranger said it was worth it, though, as Helrud eagerly talked about gold beyond their dreams. Dermot helped Rahnee up and then led her over to the huge gold piles, to see for herself.

Aerikoth was still jabbering with the magic mouth, as Helrud put it, when they walked back over to the southern stone corridor. As they brought Rahnee up to date on their discoveries, Aerikoth further expounded on having read about the red dragon Edullisufanxar in the Ironhelm library, it having laired in the region centuries ago. Helrud referred to it by its popular name “The Burning Blaze”, saying he never could pronounce the name in the fairy stories. As the others explained that the magic mouth so far had not done anything except warn them, Rahnee asked if anyone had tried to pick up any of the gold yet. Darrow answered no, while Shanni carefully maintained an innocent expression.

The wizard stated that the mouth was following its master’s final instructions to guard the chamber. If they wished to continue on, he believed they would have to destroy the iron golem guardian which loomed in the corridor behind it, in the absence of knowing the particular commands that governed them. The party – including Darrow, for once – was reluctant to face the golem in combat unless absolutely necessary. Aerikoth tried once again to talk to the mouth and said he was going to tell it their commands were to continue into the master’s area, unless anyone had a different suggestion. Shanni pointedly said that she didn’t know what Aerikoth had been saying until then, so was a bit stuck for suggestions on saying anything different.

 The result of the next brief exchange between the wizard and the magic mouth was, as Aerikoth put it, intriguing. He said it would allow them to inspect the area, but warned them not to touch anything of the Master’s. This stoked the party’s curiosity and prompted Shanni to be the first to go down the corridor to the guarded chamber, although she was sure to carefully edge around the large magical construct. Dermot called out to her to be careful, as there might still be traps. Aerikoth meanwhile had moved only a little further down the corridor and was raptly studying the iron golem. Rahnee stayed with him as Dermot, Darrow and Helrud hurried to catch up with their petite rogue companion.


----------



## Carlo-One

The wizard, after some prompting from Rahnee, eventually tore himself away from examining the still-inert iron golem and joined the others in the secondary treasure room. Several chests, which Darrow had identified as being of Underdark construction, were lined up in a row against the far wall. Rahnee and Shanni both checked for traps, but found nothing – other than the obvious killer golem one, as Dermot pointed out. Shanni started babbling about opening just one chest to have a look, but was sharply rebuked by Rahnee, who said she would get them killed before they were ready. (_I am uncertain whether this was a grammatical slip of the tongue by the Waterdhavian noble, or perhaps an inadvertent reflection of a hidden death wish. --R_) Helrud declared that the gold would be good enough for him, although he - along with the others - was forced to wonder what was in the chests.

The party fell to discussing how the iron golem could be defeated. Darrow pointed out that the iron hide would be difficult to pierce, but Dermot was willing to try; the ranger said that it was metal, but they were stone, thanks to Aerikoth’s defensive spells. The wizard indicated that he could summon a beast to help fight, but also warned that he understood from his studies that the golem would have a poison attack and significant reduction to damage inflicted on it. Furthermore, it would be immune to any magical attack, which disappointed Shanni, as she had hoped that the wizard could melt it with acid or zap it. Rahnee, after multiple tries to catch “Aeri’s” attention, finally got the wizard – bemused by her unexpected use of a nickname - to cast his remaining defensive spell on her.

Dermot, who was looking back down the corridor at the stationary iron golem, gave Shanni the go-ahead to open a box, if she was ready. He leveled his crossbow at it as the diminutive rogue bent over the left-most chest and moved to unlock it, her stoneskin protection vanishing as she did so. Rahnee interjected, wondering if they could rest there prior to opening anything, but Shanni had already lifted the lid in front of her. (_The lure of treasure evidently proved too much for Shanni, although it seems Dermot's curiosity had been fired as well. The normally cautious ranger became ready to take a deadly risk, even more so than others in the company. It seems the sheer scale of the dragon hoard affected all of their minds in various ways. Something I must ponder further, should I find myself with companions in a similar situation. --C_)

She expressed disappointment at only finding some potions, as Helrud eagerly queried what was in there. The rogue continued opening chests, finding a fine suit of magical armor in the next one, then nothing but rotted clothes in the one after that. The fourth proved to have several potent-looking magical weapons, including a dagger and magic swords, which Helrud eagerly craned his neck around Shanni’s shoulder to see.

Dermot called over to Shanni to ask if there was anything in there that could kill a metal golem. Still inventorying items, she told him there probably was, without raising her head from the chest. Darrow, who had been watching the corridor opening with Dermot, then cried out that the iron golem was coming. Dermot just had time to say “ah dang” before it was upon them.


----------



## Carlo-One

The charge of the iron golem brought it into the secondary treasure chamber. The party scattered to combat it as best they could, as it released a cloud of foul-smelling gas into the air. Darrow hefted the ancestral Clan Ironhelm axe Haelgrim and immediately closed with the huge construct, his blade cutting through its surface with every swing. In contrast, Rahnee's weapons and Aerikoth's magic were ineffectual, while Shanni and Dermot tried to use special ammunition in their weapons to damage their enemy's iron hide from afar.

After seeing Darrow take a few blows, Helrud got out his battleaxe and engaged the iron golem from behind, successfully distracting it. The dwarf scout was struck hard in return and he quickly limped off, circling away from the construct. Darrow's axe continued to swing, however, and the golem soon was nothing more than a pile of unmoving parts on the ground.

The party, particularly Helrud and Shanni, were jubilant at the prospect of now-unopposed looting. The petite rogue quickly went back to the treasure chests to finish seeing what was in them. After bandaging himself, Darrow turned to pay attention to the treasures, along with Dermot and Rahnee; Dermot suggested they make a pile of everything in the center of the chamber, to better organize it. Aerikoth meanwhile was silently studying the remains of the construct. Dermot called to him to help identify the magical items from the hoard. The wizard responded, but first stooped and picked up several small pieces of the iron golem.

Shanni and Rahnee took the lead in emptying the chests and placing items on the cavern floor to be examined. Shanni remarked that the non-magical garments had not survived, as Rahnee pulled out some rotted clothes from one chest and dumped them. She then took out a suit of full plate armor, which she said appeared was only enchanted to low levels, although it was well made. Helrud came over to take a look, but quickly lost interest when he saw the armor was not meant for dwarves. The dwarf scout, disappointed, observed that was mostly the case for the other items they had found, as well; there was not even a good axe.

Aerikoth began looking at the collection of weapons, first picking up a dagger and divining that it dealt additional cold damage, along with having what the wizard termed a decent level of enchantment. Shanni waved the short sword she was holding and told the others it had cold magic as well, also being very sharp. The wizard then examined the long sword, which he said was a very nice blade and likely better enchanted than what the others currently possessed. Helrud stroked his beard and expressed curiosity as to why there was so much cold gear in the hoard of a red dragon.

Next to be organized was the collection of boots; Dermot remarked that he had the impression the dragon liked shoes. The ranger pointed out ones that appeared to be elven made, which Shanni said were also very light. Helrud interrupted, pointing to a brazier and asked what it did, Aerikoth replying that it summoned fire elementals. The wizard finished examining another short sword, which he said would require further study, due to the level of its enchantment. Helrud eyed it and remarked that it looked more dwarven-sized.

Shanni rummaged in the potions they had found and brought up one she thought might help Aerikoth identify the short sword. The wizard drank it and then studied the weapon again. After a short time, he arched one eyebrow and displayed, uncharacteristically, a slightly impressed expression.


----------



## Carlo-One

As Aerikoth continued to examine and admire the heavily enchanted short sword, Dermot brought up the subject of dwarven law and asked if the Ironhelm clan would have a claim on the hoard. Helrud stated matter-of-factly that the hoard was on clan lands, so it would claim the right to judge its disposition. Specifically, a dwarfmoot would be called to decide it. Shanni protested that they were the ones who had found it and Rahnee went even further, saying that when the Clan stood beside them to fight to the death then yes, they would have a claim, otherwise no.

Helrud, in response, rather shortly pointed out that he was the one who had led them there. Dermot tried to placate his companions, as Rahnee acknowledged that Helrud had taken the risks along with them. Somewhat mollified, the dwarf scout observed that there was plenty for all of them. In response to a question from Dermot about collecting a few “mementos”, Helrud stated that since the gear was not made for dwarves, there would probably be little demand for it. (_The party manages to avoid a major falling out among themselves, but only by ignoring whatever legal claim the clan might have until later and grabbing whatever they want in the meantime. Of the two Ironhelm clan members with them - whom Rahnee chose to ignore in asserting the party's property rights - Helrud, as we shall see, can be satisfied by allowing him a piece of the hoard, while Darrow is not inclined to argue the matter. To be fair, it all works out satisfactorily in the end...at least for the adventurers. --R_)

Aerikoth set the enchanted short sword down, remarking that it was an impressive weapon, but he warned it could only be wielded by certain individuals. Shanni eyed the sword but Helrud was the first to pick it up, frowning after taking an experimental swing. Shanni curiously asked Aerikoth if it needed you to learn how to use it in some way. As the wizard was explaining that it required someone to have knowledge of the ways of shadow, Helrud dropped the sword, saying that it felt wrong to hold. Shanni then picked it up, declaring it hard to hold, as if it wasn’t really there.

Attention turned back to the collection of boots, which were identified as dragon slippers – prompting a guffaw from Helrud – boots of elvenkind, and gargoyle boots. The dwarf scout thought the dragon slippers might actually fit him, so he tugged off his boots and put them on, saying there were a little big but they still fit. He declared that he felt like nobody could knock him down now. Aerikoth noted that the gargoyle boots would allow the wearer to cast a stoneskin spell on themselves, which Rahnee thought would be handy for Darrow.

The last of the items to be examined was a magical lantern, which the wizard told them revealed and purged invisibility as far as its light reached, with unlimited uses. Darrow thought that would be very useful, as Dermot cracked that it was a light for the paranoid. As a demonstration, Aerikoth picked up the lamp and activated it. Helrud, unimpressed, said that he didn’t see anything invisible. The wizard acknowledged that a better demonstration could be made and asked Rahnee if she would oblige. As Rahnee took out a ring and placed it on her finger, Shanni said she would go and check the other treasure room, to make sure everything was all right. The petite rogue’s departure was ignored by the others, as they watched Rahnee slide the ring on her hand and turn invisible, then promptly be rendered visible again by the lantern. Rahnee laughed and said that they should make sure to point the thing in the other direction, whenever she was sneaking around invisible somewhere.

Shanni returned after a short while and joined the others in divvying up the magical items. Rahnee picked up the longsword and went through some stylized combat motions with it. She graciously asked Dermot if he would benefit from it, after mentioning that her own sword was barely magical. The ranger, equally gracious, said his own sword was decent if not as great, then told Rahnee to take it. She then suggested the elven boots for Dermot and the gargoyle boots for Darrow, both of whom were pleased with their selections. Shanni interrupted, as she thought the others had said they had to give the hoard to the dwarves. Helrud replied that the clan wouldn’t care so much for the magic doodads, as he put it, and wouldn’t want the elven things around anyway. Darrow affirmed that the gold from the hoard would be what interested them the most.

Helrud and Shanni both already possessed what they wanted, which left the cold magic short sword and dagger, along with the brazier and lantern. Shanni encouraged Dermot to take the weapons, since he was able to fight using both of them and would get in close to their enemies, unlike her. Aerikoth claimed the remaining items, since no one else had expressed an interest. After they had stowed their new gear, Darrow hummed a happy tune as everyone trooped back to the main hoard chamber. This time they ignored the magic mouth, which was still spouting warnings in Draconic, save for a final exchange with it by Aerikoth.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the party passed the gold piles, Shanni longingly ran her hands through the coins, wondering if any of them would be missed, but then said she was willing to bet that the dwarves would shake them by their heels when they were back in the Ironhelm citadel. Darrow chuckled, pointing out that whatever they took out, they’d have to climb back up with. They reached the pit wall and decided that Darrow would be last, so the others could help him up as needed. Rahnee nagged Aerikoth to come along, as Dermot readied himself to be the first to attempt the ascent, with his new boots of elvenkind.

The ranger made his way up, dexterously using the handholds with no problems. Shanni was next, roping herself for safety, but also not having any issues on her climb. Aerikoth dismissed the bear he had summoned earlier with a wave of his hand and ascended without difficulty, although the effort left him gasping for a little while after. Rahnee then encouraged Darrow to go next, so the dwarf stowed his gear and started up, using the handholds. After a few feet, however, he slipped and lost his grip, tumbling to the ground with a crash. Cursing and grumbling, the dwarf dusted himself off as his companions winced at the fall. On his second attempt, he seemed to be fighting the handholds as he climbed, eventually muscling his way to the top.

After Darrow was safely up, Rahnee stowed her weapon and shield and tackled the ascent with aplomb, in contrast with her earlier descent. At this point, Shanni was the first to realize that Helrud was no longer with them. The petite rogue recalled that he had gone on ahead while they were in the treasure chamber. Rahnee remarked that it was fortunate they no longer needed him to mark their trail. They assumed that he had gone before them to bring news of the hoard to his clan.

Dermot suggested they make tracks back to the citadel. Aerikoth volunteered the use of his teleportation spell, but Darrow pointed out the wizard would need three of them to take everyone and their gear. Aerikoth admitted to having only one prepared, and pondered the usefulness of having three such spells memorized for future such situations.

 The party made their way without incident to the surface, expressing their exhilaration as they finished climbing the ladder up and reached the open sky. At Rahnee’s suggestion, Dermot checked for any fresh footprints, but they had left too many earlier for any new ones left by Helrud to be noticeable. Making their way back along the trail, they came to the boat by the stream, where Shanni spotted some fresh tracks, made by footwear bigger than dwarven size. At first they thought someone else must be in the area, but Shanni recalled that Helrud was wearing his new boots from the dragon hoard. The five adventurers then made the boat ready to cross over the swiftly flowing water.


----------



## Carlo-One

It took the party the better part of an hour to ferry everyone over to the other side of the large stream in the Hidden Peak area, hauling the rowboat back and forth with their improvised rope pulley. However, the practice they had with the original crossing meant there were no incidents this time. Once that was completed, Dermot checked for signs of recent travel and found Helrud's tracks. The ranger said they were likely on the route back to the Clanhome, which is where everyone had assumed the dwarf scout was going. Darrow stated his preference for returning there as well, as otherwise it might look like they were trying to make off with the hoard themselves. Both Shanni and Rahnee admitted an interest in possessing gold enough to set themselves up for life, to which Darrow pointed out that if the clan were brought in, the adventurers wouldn't have to haul it all out of the cavern themselves.

As the group retraced their steps along hidden mountain pass back to the main Giant's Peak area, they passed by the large crystal whose rays had served to point out the secret way to Helrud. Aerikoth paused briefly to study it and Dermot noticed that a message with some hastily-scrawled runes had been left at its base. Darrow confirmed that the runes were dwarven and said “See you at the Clanhome.” Shanni wondered why he had bothered to stop to write the note, but not long enough to wait for them. Dermot suggested that the dwarf scout was excited and not thinking clearly, a notion shared by Darrow.

The five adventurers, after another hour, reached the edge of the plateau above the cave next to the ridgeline path. Dermot, who by this point had a great deal of recent practice, let down a rope and then stepped back to let Darrow be first down it. The dwarf, apparently eager to keep moving, used his strength to lower himself down without incident. Shanni was next, but her grip slipped several feet from the bottom and she fell hard onto her backside. After she had gotten up and out of the way, Aerikoth tossed his staff down and then essayed the rope. The small wizard lacked strength, but managed to control his descent and stay on his feet, if awkwardly.

Shanni, still rubbing her backside, announced she had to go do something biological and moved away from the others. Rahnee followed with her climbing attempt and made it look easy, landing lightly on her feet. Dermot gathered up the rope and then clambered down the cliffside, scrambling down the last few feet and landing in a heap, although not suffering any damage in the process.

As Shanni returned, apologizing for the delay, the others were discussing what they expected would happen to the gold from the hoard. Both Rahnee and Darrow expressed a desire to see a portion of it go toward rebuilding “Veranbrok” – what they called the land of the former Hallton barony. Dermot pointed out that the Ironhelm clan had the guards, the carts and the manpower to haul the gold away, so the adventurers would be at their mercy. Shanni expressed her lack of trust in the fairness of any clan procedure, given their last experience there. Aerikoth stated that he trusted the dwarves to do whatever they deemed best for their clan. All were curious as to what would happen when they reached the Ironhelm citadel.


----------



## Carlo-One

At the outer entry gates, the dwarven defender guards saluted and recognized them as “the friends of Helrud” – apparently the dwarf scout had come through two hours earlier and his news about the dragon hoard had spread quickly, causing an uproar. At the inner gates, the party interrupted the guards talking about how much gold could be in the hoard. Darrow was recognized as the bearer of Haelgrim and his return was acknowledged with thanks. Darrow gave a polite bow in return, then saluted the guards as he and his companions entered the Ironhelm citadel, with Aerikoth and Shanni deep in discussion regarding their previous treatment by the clan.

As usual, Clan Greeter Rumnaher was on hand in the entry chamber to welcome them. Following a cheery greeting, he informed them that their return had been anticipated, after Helrud’s news about their find. Rumnaher said that the dwarf scout was barely coherent at first, but eventually got across that they had found a dragon hoard on clan territory. Darrow acknowledged this, mentioning that there was more gold than they could cart off, which Rumnaher exclaimed was great news for the clan. Dermot disingenuously professed not to know where the clan’s borders were, but he provisionally accepted what Helrud said. Rumnaher explained that things were still a little confused at the moment, but he expected the Prince would wish to call an audience about the matter.

The Clan Greeter mentioned their guest quarters were still available and invited them to have a drink or three at the tavern. At Rahnee’s suggestion, however, as soon as they had entered the citadel proper, Darrow led the others towards the temple to speak with High Priest Iskar. Everyone they passed in the halls seemed to be talking about gold and the finding of the dragon hoard. They encountered Iskar at the temple and confirmed to him that there was in fact a dragon hoard found, minus the dragon. Darrow pulled out a red metallic dragonscale to show the priest and told him that there was enough gold to swim in. Iskar, shaking his head at the novelty of the situation, asked them for the true tale, given the confusion and wild rumors circulating within the clan. (_As a priest and clan elder, no doubt Iskar over the decades - centuries? - has at times heard very different versions of the same events from his charges. Even with divine magic it can be difficult to sort the facts, since people may truly believe different things, especially whenever personal credit or blame is involved. --R_)

Darrow took the lead in explaining what they had discovered – the ruins, the caverns below, what they interpreted as signs of a red and a white dragon fighting and dying, and the grey rock-like creatures they had fought. Somewhat reluctantly in Dermot and Shanni’s case, the party acknowledged Helrud’s role in finding the place. Iskar remarked that the old Clan stories of the red dragon Edallisufanxar, “The Burning Blaze”, had mentioned nothing about its death - just that it had disappeared one day, never to return. Shanni and Dermot made reference to the presence of a “bloody great skeleton” with red dragon scales around it, a sign that it was in fact dead, also pointing out that the clan had not known how to reach the location to confirm its death.

After Iskar asked if anything but the rock-like creatures had been encountered, Darrow and Aerikoth explained about the iron golem - now cut to pieces by Haelgrim - eliciting a gasp of wonder from the dwarf priest. Dermot also mentioned the “ice walker” that he said had guarded the white dragon’s bones. Iskar then inquired about other items found, as Helrud had shown off a pair of boots from the hoard. Darrow said that he had picked up a pair of boots himself and the others had acquired a few swords and such. Rahnee said that the hoard had been surprisingly light in magic items, armor, gems and other items she had heard were collected by dragons, although she speculated that this one may simply have preferred gold. (_I confess that I cannot make up my mind whether Rahnee was intentionally lowballing the dwarven clan about the valuable magic items they found - which would be consistent with my own past experiences in similar sorts of dealings - or if whatever tales of dragon hoards she read as a girl actually did lead to greater expectations. --R_)

The high priest stated that their story complemented Helrud’s, which he was glad to hear. He explained that his joy at the find was tempered by what it could lead to for those who held Abbathor dear in their heart, referring to the dwarven god of greed and wealth. After making that observation, Iskar excused himself, saying that he had to go to the Council; he asked the adventurers to remain as the clan’s guests, until a proper audience could be called for them. As he departed the temple, the high priest clapped Darrow on the shoulder, telling him it was well done, bearing Haelgrim in a great victory for the clan. 

(_As my predecessor "R" alluded to above, the dwarven high priest showed great wisdom in asking insightful questions and listening first to everyone's version of events, rather than accepting Helrud's - or the adventurers' - words simply at face value. For example, both Dermot and Shanni's perspectives seemed colored by their recent less-than-friendly treatment at the hands of Toran Goldfinder, which is not surprising. It is also human nature to see what you do as important, and what role others play as less so, when there is a great success at hand - especially when its benefits have yet to be reaped. Furthermore, the ugliness of greed can obscure even a noble heart at times. What shall be the outcome here, I wonder? --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow’s first words, as Iskar left the temple, were that they were rich and in a dwarven clan home, so the only thing to do was to go drink. Rahnee in response reminded him – partly teasing, partly not – that they were not rich yet. Dermot suggested that the dwarf adopt a title or epithet as part of his name, to commemorate finding the hoard, but said “Darrow Goldfinder” might not be appropriate – cleverly alluding to their erstwhile enemy Toran Goldfinder. Darrow countered by saying he’d as like be called "Darrow Hardbottom" after the way he fell down the entry shaft, eliciting a laugh from the ranger.

With all the recent stresses of travel finally released, Shanni began mumbling to herself about the unreality of the situation, whether they had actually been to a dragon hoard and back. Dermot cheerily pointed out that their souvenirs didn’t lie. Aerikoth, apparently less interested in comradely banter, announced he would retreat to the clan library, to see if there was anything he could discover further about the disappearance of the red dragon Edallusifanxar. Dermot was curious about the fact that the clan might have forgotten about a part of their history, wishing the wizard luck with his reading. Rahnee too thought the research would be a good idea for “Aeri” - the wizard frowned at her use again of the diminutive, but he refrained from speaking as he departed.

The others made their way back to the guest quarters, eager to stow their gear and wash up. The dwarven defender on duty in the corridor spotted Dermot carrying his weapon unsheathed and a jocular exchange ensued about the ranger’s stiff, naked sword, which continued until Rahnee and Shanni gratefully shut the door to their room, intent on washing up after their journey. Dermot entered his quarters and spent some time carefully arranging his gear, while Darrow dropped his on the ground and immediately headed for the clan tavern. A short while later, after the dwarf had wandered back to the guest quarters and then again to the tavern, Dermot, Rahnee and Shanni joined him there for food and ale, surrounded by a crowd of merry drunk dwarves.


----------



## Carlo-One

As of the early evening of Ches 15, the party had separated and been off at various pursuits in the dwarven citadel. Rahnee had been loaned some work space by Lorn near his smithy, so she could work on repairing and maintaining her equipment. Darrow stopped by there as well, to drop off some dragonscales and see what the smith could make with them. Dermot simply relaxed in his room, while Shanni spent some time washing her journeying clothes and unsuccessfully trying to make one of Rahnee’s extra dresses fit her more petite frame.

As dinnertime came around, Darrow, Aerikoth, Dermot and Shanni eventually ended up together in the tavern area. The latter two, arriving as the dwarf and the wizard were deep in conversation, indicated they had something important to share in private. Dermot had a serious expression on his face, while Shanni sported a bright and eager smile on hers. Aerikoth said he had finished eating and would join them; Darrow drank the remaining ale from his mug as they all walked back to the guest quarters.

Once behind closed doors, Shanni happily announced that they were going to be rich. Dermot, rubbing his temples, mentioned there were other things to discuss as well. Darrow’s brother Andin, the temple acolyte, had stopped by earlier to inform Dermot and Shanni there would be a Council meeting in less than an hour. There, the two of them would be named dwarf-friends and the matter of the ownership of the hoard would be decided. As Dermot explained it, there were two ideas being offered: the adventurers could keep the items they had taken from the hoard and would be entitled to a one-fifth share of the gold; or, they could give the items back and get fifty percent of the hoard.

Dermot then said that, according to Andin, Toran Goldfinder was pushing for the half split, which the ranger and Shanni both found suspicious. Darrow took that to mean Toran wanted the items, something which Shanni had thought as well, and the dwarf wondered what he was going to do with them. Dermot concluded by mentioning that Andin had muttered about something being up with the Prince, but he didn’t know what. Darrow frowned at this, thinking that the Prince, who had been recovering slowly from a mysterious illness, might have taken a turn for the worse.

Talk then turned to the magical items that had been taken from the hoard. Shanni, with some difficulty and care, pulled out the heavily enchanted and extremely sharp short sword, saying it slipped through her fingers when she tried to hold it properly; Aerikoth called it one of the most powerful items he had ever observed. The others, with some effort, recalled the rest of the list of weapons and miscellaneous items. They all agreed that the short sword in Shanni’s possession was the most valuable and unique item, therefore likely what Toran was after. Darrow brought up earlier suspicions that Toran was trying to reopen trade with the Underdark, saying that the sword might be just the morsel for his Underdark friends to help with getting him into power.

Aerikoth then queried how the Council had reached its decision about the proposed disposition of the hoard. The wizard expressed his discontent with the one-fifth share of the gold offered if they kept the items, considering that a sum of one-third would be fairer. Aerikoth viewed the offer as greedy on the part of the dwarves, who as he put it should consider the party generous for allowing the clan to dictate what should be done with what they found. Darrow shrugged and said that the hoard was in clan territory, so unfortunately they had to follow clan law. The dwarf also said that they didn’t have a spare two tendays to be hauling out all the gold, something which Shanni mentioned would also be noticed.

The wizard continued to denigrate the clan’s claim on the hoard, questioning the extent of its actual territory and noting that they had not tried to claim anything taken from the Deep Delve. Shanni agreed with Aerikoth’s logic, but more practically thought, as did Dermot, that they did not have much of a choice. Besides, as the petite rogue asserted, her share of the twenty percent of the hoard would be as much gold as she would ever see in her life, so she didn’t care. Darrow said he wasn’t a lawyer and that Aerikoth was welcome to make the argument to the Council. The wizard appeared to draw a line under the discussion by stating that he was not overly interested in such things, he just found it slightly annoying that the Ironhelm dwarves were dictating what should be done with something they all had liberated, with some assistance from one of their members.

(_It is difficult to put a line under greed. Paradoxically, the more gold that is available for the taking, the more envious and contentious is its division. This is something I used to consider normal, even acceptable, before I turned my life's page and entered into Kelemvor's service. Death does not care how much gold you have, in the end. --R_)

After some further talk, all were agreed that they should keep the items – in part, because it was the opposite of what Toran Goldfinder wanted – and opt for a fifth share of the gold. Shanni’s last remaining question was what to wear to the Council meeting: the ill-fitting dress that she could not run in, or her damp traveling clothes that she had just washed.


----------



## Carlo-One

The companions each prepared for the upcoming clan council meeting, gathering again in Rahnee and Shanni’s room. Rahnee, after doing some maintenance on her armor, had returned and changed into a formal gown. Shanni in contrast looked glum in her damp, travel-worn clothes. Dermot and Aerikoth were also in their adventuring clothes, but were more stoic about it. Meanwhile, Darrow’s sole contribution to getting ready for the council meeting was brushing the breadcrumbs out of his beard.

Just as Darrow was wondering if they were supposed to head to the council hall or continue waiting, there was a knock at the door. An excited-looking female dwarf commoner informed Darrow, after he opened the door, that she had a message from the Council: they asked that Darrow and his friends come to the audience chamber in five minutes. Darrow kindly thanked her for delivering the message and bowed, eliciting some giggles and an attempted curtsey in response as the messenger hurried away.

With some anticipation, the group made their way to the audience chamber. As they entered and approached the throne, one of the dwarf nobles gave them an unfriendly glare as he exited behind them, which was immediately matched by a deliberately rude one from Darrow. Once the five adventurers had assembled in front of Prince Dalgan, he motioned for the group to approach.

The Prince formally welcomed them, on behalf of the assembled Ironhelm Clan advisors and nobles. Dalgan also noted the presence of Clan Greeter Rumnaher, who had been invited to attend because of his knowledge of outlander ways. As this was taking place, Darrow smiled and joked with Toran Goldfinder, standing to the right of the Prince, about Shanni and Dermot’s presence there again; Toran in response just gritted his teeth.

Pleasantries being finished, Dalgan indicated that the clan council had debated many things since the company’s return, and now wished their participation. Darrow nodded politely at this and Dermot expressed that it was very humbling, while Shanni muttered something to herself. The Prince began by mentioning the dragon hoard and their collective surprise at it being found on clan territory. He then changed tack, however, and said he first wanted to put to rest the matter of the accusations of theft of clan treasure. Dalgan said it was evident to him that none who would wish the Clan harm would have returned with such a prize as the hoard must be. Shanni ceased mumbling and her eyes brightened at this.

The Prince continued, citing certain inquiries also having been made – at which High Priest Iskar gave a satisfied look – all of which lead him to not only absolve them of any suspicion, but to declare also that Dermot and Shanni should henceforward be known as dwarf-friends to Clan Ironhelm. A visible tic crossed Toran Goldfinder’s face at the announcement, while Dermot folded a fist to his chest and bowed to the Prince as several cheers erupted from the nobles. Dermot declared that new friends are a blessing, nudging Shanni with an elbow as she was opening her mouth to speak, only managing a “Charmed, I’m...” before reverting to muttering. Darrow and Rahnee, smiling broadly, expressed their thanks and appreciation.

Dalgan then called for the tale of the finding of the hoard to be presented to the full Council, who was eager to hear it. Rahnee responded by turning to Darrow and saying he was fast becoming their bard. Darrow looked over his shoulder to see who she was talking about, then joked that their bard had been a wispy little oaf of an elf. Nonetheless, the dwarf sighed resignedly as he began telling the story, while Shanni looked on with a smug expression.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow, by now practiced if not completely bardic in his tale-telling, related how they had been delayed in meeting Helrud the day of their last, much less fortunate meeting in the audience chamber. Thanks to Dermot, however, they were able to follow his tracks to a ruin in the middle of the mountains, with a large dragon statue and skeleton outside them. Their initial entrance into the cavern complex was via what he called a cistern; the dwarf related how they came across skeletons locked in cages in the first room.

The rest of their explorations were also highlighted, including the discovery of some Underdark-made crates; some kind of rock beasts that lived there; a ladder that led back up to the surface, which was opened after some work; the opening of the portcullis to the lower level; and the discovery of what he said was the first lair, guarded by ice elementals with a big old skeleton of a dragon with white scales all about it. However, they found no hoard there, as if it had been cleaned out, so kept looking. Darrow related how they ultimately had descended via handholds in the central pit to the lowest level, discovering its entire floor was filled with gold. They then met a Draconic-speaking magic mouth and defeated the iron golem guardian of the chamber with the magical items. Helrud beat feet back to the Ironhelm citadel to inform the clan, while the rest of the party was a little less quick, as Darrow put it.

Prince Dalgan appreciatively called it a fulsome and heroic tale, noting that it fit with what Helrud related, turning to High Priest Iskar to receive confirmation. Iskar also mentioned that Helrud remained under his care, having foolishly waded a rather large and chill mountain stream in his excitement to return with the news. As a result his beard was frozen, as the priest said, apparently figuratively speaking. Rahnee expressed her gratitude that the dwarf scout was recovering.

Calling what they had done a noble deed, Prince Dalgan declared the council had determined that, as the discoverers of this hoard, the adventurers should have a fair share of the clan wealth. This prompted a short statement of thanks from Dermot and some inaudible muttering from Shanni. Continuing, Dalgan said that they wished to offer the party a choice. Firstly, they could place any items retrieved from the hoard into the clan vault, then receive in turn the full sum of one-half of the hoard's value in gold, once in the clan’s possession. Dermot made a great show of being surprised at this offer, while Toran Goldfinder interjected that it would be a princely sum indeed, and a very generous one, looking displeased. (_Although no proof so far has been offered in these chronicles of Toran's presumed evil nature, the fact that he constantly seeks to deceive those around him is a sure sign that he lacks the integrity a clan council member should possess. I wonder if the suspicions of an Underdark connection are indeed the truth behind his actions; it would certainly explain much. --C_)

Prince Dalgan then stated that secondly, they could keep the non-dwarven items they had found and receive a fifth share of the hoard's gold, after it had been retrieved. He indicated that they could take as long as desired to decide the matter. Shanni, somewhat impolitely, asked what they were calling “non-dwarven” as Dermot looked at the others, hemming and saying it was a big decision. Koll Wallbasher, the clan’s military leader, clarified that the Prince meant that any items of clan making should be returned to the clan. This prompted Shanni to ask how they would know. Rahnee interjected, saying that she did not believe they had found anything of dwarven make. Koll explained that any such items would have the Clan mark on them. Shanni then declared they had nothing with a clan mark on it, which was backed up by Darrow. (_Shanni's questions are valid, yet at the same time she displays the attitude of someone interrogating a fishmonger at the market, rather than of a guest of dwarven royalty. --R_)

Aerikoth, in a more polite and respectful tone, mentioned that he had an inquiry in regards to the choice. Dalgan acknowledged the wizard and gave him leave to speak. Aerikoth brought up the fact that Helrud had claimed at least one item for himself and asked how that would affect the party. The Prince turned to Iskar, who confirmed that the dwarf scout had some oversize boots on him when he arrived, appearing to be magical. The dwarven high priest said he saw no reason why he should not keep them, as just due for his services. Dalgan asked the company if they were content with this and after a short discussion all concurred.

The Prince, having answered all outstanding questions, queried if they wished to make a decision at that moment regarding their desired reward, or sleep on the matter. Darrow, without hesitation, answered that they would like to keep the items they found and claim a fifth of the treasure. Although Dermot looked at him as if surprised, Darrow apparently missed the import of the ranger’s glance and said they had anticipated a choice like this. _(It is sometimes difficult to tell from these chronicles if the dwarf is being deliberately obtuse regarding a particular matter, or if he truly is ignorant of the subtleties involved. In any case, Dermot's acting abilities seem to have been wasted. --R_) Toran Goldfinder gritted his teeth yet again at Darrow’s words. The others confirmed the decision, with Shanni openly grinning at Toran as Prince Dalgan declared the matter done.


----------



## Carlo-One

With the division of the hoard resolved, Koll Wallbasher stepped forward and stated that he would be in charge of the recovery expedition. He said that once Helrud thawed out, the dwarf scout should be able to guide them to the site. Koll was interested, however, in whatever dangers might remain there. Shanni and Darrow both mentioned that some rock beasts might have been missed, but no serious threat remained within the caverns. Dermot highlighted the fact that the swift-flowing stream they must cross was treacherous. Darrow also advised to bring climbing gear, as it was a dangerous descent to the gold.

Koll thought that was all valuable information and informed them that along with a squad of guards, they would bring a group of miners to engineer what was necessary. He stressed the need to plan carefully and told Prince Dalgan that he expected it would take a month to complete the transfer of the hoard. Dalgan agreed with his war leader that the clan should be careful in the endeavor, noting that the hoard had lain at the bottom of the pit for countless years, so a month more would not dull its luster. Dermot interjected that the adventurers should be able to return by then.

At that moment, High Priest Iskar formally asked Prince Dalgan for permission to speak. Slightly surprised, Dalgan of course agreed. Iskar raised his voice so it would be heard clearly throughout the audience chamber, proclaiming that the Clan had witnessed great deeds, accomplished by clan members and dwarf-friends, all under the wise leadership of the Prince. He affirmed that as the High Priest of Moradin, it was his honor and duty to guard the soul of the Clan and to give the word of Moradin upon its leadership. Dalgan started slightly at this and Dermot turned a quizzical look on Iskar.

The High Priest addressed the Prince, saying that the signs and portents were clear, by the vision of Moradin granted to him. He then pronounced that the period of judgment was now over and that the Clan would have a King once more. One month hence, he declared, they shall hail....King Dalgan!

Rahnee and Dermot tensed, looking around the hall for the dwarves’ reaction, while Shanni just looked confused. Dalgan, after a moment, told Iskar that he was gratified by the High Priest’s words. Darrow bowed to Dalgan as Iskar declared that the Prince had proved his strength to lead the Clan, and none should deny it. Dwarven nobles started cries of “Hail!” which were echoed by Darrow and Dermot, as Rahnee curtsied low to the Prince. Iskar turned to the company and told them that they should witness the coronation ceremony a month hence, should they be able to. Dermot and Rahnee responded in the affirmative.

Prince Dalgan asked them if they had any further words, before the Council was dismissed. Rahnee responded by saying they would take their leave, to attend to other affairs, and return in a month's time. Toran Goldfinder, whose face had grown redder during the announcement, interjected by saying that his happiness lay beyond words, and he would like to make a request. Dalgan indicated that he could proceed, as Darrow’s eyes narrowed and Shanni fixed her gaze on the clan treasurer.

Toran began by saying it was important to the Clan to trade with the outside world. Due to recent unfortunate events, he noted, this had been suspended for a time. He requested to speak with the dwarf-friends – meaning the company – regarding potential business dealings, before they departed the clan halls. Dalgan saw no reason for him not to discuss business with them before they left, as Shanni retorted that he had better make it quick. Toran expressed his appreciation and then turned to the company, saying he would find them in the morning before their departure from clan halls. Darrow nodded politely and gave his assent, as did Rahnee. Shanni, less polite, made a couple of snide remarks aimed at Toran as the Prince declared the Council completed.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee gave her blessings to the Prince and the Council, while High Priest Iskar caught Darrow’s eye with a meaningful look as the company moved to depart the audience hall. Shanni, whose mood had improved considerably, sauntered off cockily while Darrow waved to his father Boirin, standing next to the Prince as the head of the guard. Once they reached the guest quarters hallway, Dermot said he would be starting to pack his things, echoed by Shanni. Darrow mentioned that he should stop by and see Iskar before they left, and that they should at least hear what Toran Goldfinder had to say. Rahnee said she was sure what he had to say should produce a good a laugh or two, while Shanni had a ruder comment. With that, everyone except Darrow went to their rooms to start readying their packs, while the dwarf went to talk to Lorn in the smithy.

After a while, Darrow returned and roused the others, who were getting ready for bed, thinking it would be smart to make sure they got to see Iskar before their morning meeting with Goldfinder. Aerikoth put down the book he was studying and joined Darrow and Dermot as Rahnee and Shanni made themselves decent, Shanni sliding something from her pack into her boot as she finished. The five adventurers made their way to the temple, where they found Iskar and Darrow’s acolyte brother Andin.

As Darrow bowed a greeting, Iskar welcomed them and mentioned that he had just been filling in Andin on what had occurred at the Council. The high priest confirmed that he had wanted to see Darrow before the meeting with Toran Goldfinder, then queried the group what they thought of the Council proceedings. Darrow thought it was interesting that Goldfinder wanted the items they found pretty bad, at least that seemed to be the case. Darrow explained that Andin’s warning ahead of the Council meeting was what had let them make the decision so quickly.

Dermot commented that the coronation announcement had felt “a bit now-or-never” as the ranger put it; Iskar told him that he was wise to see that. The high priest asked if they had noted Toran's little dig at the Prince, with an allusion to his illness precipitating the closing off of the clan, which prompted a grunt from Dermot. Iskar remarked that even at the moment of the Prince's triumph, Toran still tried to undermine him. However, the high priest had seen the Prince's health improve, and the signs and portents were all good for the clan. Now was the time to make the Prince properly a King, he concluded, yet much could happen in the month before the coronation.

Darrow said that meant Goldfinder was going to be desperate, while Rahnee advised that Iskar take very good care of Prince Dalgan during the next month. Iskar acknowledged this, but said he feared that whatever Toran planned would not be so obvious. Perhaps what he intended to speak to the company about would contain a clue to his plans, the high priest noted. Darrow promised to keep his ears open.

Nudging Shanni, Dermot stated that the only thing of much significance they found in the old dragon’s crates was a nasty little knife. Iskar looked puzzled and wondered why Toran would care about that. Darrow observed that it was very heavily enchanted; Aerikoth had not seen anything its equal, including the clan’s ancestral axe Haelgrim. Iskar did not think it likely that Toran would want to wield it against the Prince. The wizard explained that its potent enchantments meant it could only be used by someone with a special kind of training. Iskar believed it was best that such an object did not remain with the Clan, part of why they do not trust objects not of dwarven make.

Shanni eventually produced the enchanted short sword from her boot, after juggling it a bit and complaining that it was kind of “slippy”, like it didn’t belong in this world. She placed it on the ground and Iskar failed in an attempt to pick it up. This further reinforced his opinion that it was best not to deal with such items, but would leave it to them, to do what they willed with it outside Clan walls. He also advised them not to show it to Toran. Shanni slightly awkwardly scooped the weapon up and back into her possession.

Rahnee mused that if Toran had a Shadowdancer, as they called them, at his call and were he to give that blade to the shadowdancer, the assassination of the Prince would be almost a deed done. Iskar said that none existed within Clan halls, as he would know if anyone had such skills, as Shanni asked what a shadowdancer was; Dermot also looked uncertain at the mention of the name. Rahnee asserted that she knew two in Waterdeep and called them special kinds of thieves, trained to slip through space by way of shadows. Shanni looked a little dubious at that. Aerikoth confirmed that was the training and skills the sword required of any that would wield it. After some additional banter, Iskar advised them to rest well and have their minds be alert on the morrow.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once back in the guest quarters, each of the adventurers prepared in their own way for their last night’s stay inside the citadel. Shanni rigged a trap inside the door to her and Rahnee’s room, not being the trusting sort, while Rahnee kept a naked longsword by her bed. Dermot loaded a crossbow and placed it within reach, sleeping lightly. Aerikoth went to bed after allowing his familiar Zeluth to perch in the clan’s outside guest cave, since the raven preferred being out of doors. Darrow simply settled down to rest and soon was snoring loudly. (_I would call these the actions of paranoid adventurers, but in fact Toran Goldfinder has been out to get them. --R_)

As the day of Ches 16 dawned on the surface, the dwarven citadel began stirring awake. Darrow was up first and joined Dermot in knocking on the door to the ladies’ chamber, as Aerikoth exited his own room, wizard staff in hand. Impatient for breakfast, Darrow knocked more loudly and started shouting at Shanni after she asked who it was, announcing they were the Cormanthor elves. Some more pointed, grouchy joking was exchanged as the door opened and Shanni finished removing her trap. Rahnee, backed up by Shanni, then told the others they had heard someone trying to get into their room last night. Dermot speculated that it might have been some drunk, unsure where they were. Shanni said that at that point she didn’t care, just wanted to get the hells out of there fast.

Dermot and Darrow were suggesting they pack their bellies in advance of their trip when Toran Goldfinder walked up and greeted them in a surprisingly cheery manner. The party managed to respond politely to this, although Shanni just wrinkled her nose. Toran queried if they could discuss their business then, which received tepid assents from Darrow, Dermot and Rahnee. Shanni however announced that she was going to eat, so asked if they could do it over breakfast. Toran gave a forced-seeming laugh in response and excused his rudeness, declining to join them while saying he would return to the guest chamber in a half hour. Darrow agreed it was best not to discuss business before he’d had his first ale, so Toran and his two guards, who had hung behind in the background, took their leave.

At the clan tavern the party was hailed as dwarf-friends and hoard-finders, their food and drink coming out quick as the tavern keeper could bring it. They settled down at one of the tables and began talking about their upcoming meeting with the clan treasurer. Dermot reckoned he was going to offer them money for something, a notion Rahnee quickly agreed with. Shanni just was sure that he was getting “sod all” from her, as she put it.

The petite rogue then tucked into her porridge speedily and gulped down her goat’s milk, saying she just wanted to get out of there fast and asked where they would be going next. Rahnee in response reminded them of their promise to go talk with Losifan Urdo at the Mercenaries Guild in Westgate, which the others vaguely remembered. They agreed they had nowhere else they needed to go at the moment. Rahnee mentioned to Darrow, Dermot and Shanni that their adventuring company – of which she and Aerikoth were the remaining members – had done work for House Urdo in the past, lived through it and got paid. Dermot remarked that this was the best kind of work and Shanni seemed interested in repeating the experience with House Urdo. (_Rahnee must be referring to the "Urdo Isle" adventure, which ended with the party's fleeing ship being attacked by the young adult red dragon Gonzo. Of course she is correct, they got paid at the end of it, but it seems she left out some important details. --C_)

Changing the subject, Rahnee asked Aerikoth if he thought Teziir merchant Queron Ulanthar would be interested in running caravans to “Veranbrok”, what she called the previous Hallton barony lands surrounding the village of Tallwell. She admitted that there would not be much profit for him in the beginning, looking thoughtful. Rahnee optimistically stated that as the area got back on its feet, then Queron would have a place to sell his goods. Aerikoth also was uncertain as to the profits he could expect, suggesting that Queron perhaps would be willing to assist Rahnee’s efforts to revitalize the area, especially considering their rescue of his daughter Janatha. Darrow said they could front a little money for the first caravan or two.

Rahnee affirmed that she would use her share of the hoard money towards helping the village, along the lines of what Darrow had suggested. (_A noble intent. But adventurers' promises are often difficult to keep. --R_) Her thoughts regarding Tallwell turned blacker as she swore to find whoever in Westgate had backed the self-styled “Duke” Hallton, considering them to have just as much blame for Hallton’s slaying of their former companions Brok-Tul and Veran and the desecration of their bodies. Dermot and Shanni eyed their vengeful companion warily as Darrow got up to have a conversation with the tavern keeper about the business of brewing and selling ale. Aerikoth, who had been standing quietly, said something under his breath and squeezed his free hand tightly.


----------



## Carlo-One

With breakfast done, the five companions returned one last time to their rooms, to pack up and go. They assembled in the guest quarters’ corridor as Shanni finished packing, which included checking to make sure nothing had been disturbed in their absence. Darrow mentioned his desire to start a brewery in Tallwell and that the Ironhelm tavernkeeper might come out and run it for the right price, which found favor with Rahnee. She gave a happy laugh at the prospect, but then stopped as she heard the clank of armor coming down the hallway.

Toran Goldfinder arrived with his guards and once more offered his greetings. Dermot acknowledged this with a deep nod, while Darrow declared he could be civil, now that he’d had his ale, and bowed in response. Aerikoth as usual stood calmly, holding his staff in front of himself with both hands and remaining silent. Toran smiled and said that he saluted the bearer of Haelgrim as he headed to the outside world, asking when Darrow intended to return. Darrow admitted that they didn’t rightly have a plan, but based on the tasks ahead of them, he guessed they would return no sooner than a tenday or two. Shanni chimed in and said that maybe it would just be to pick up their share of the hoard, breezily saying they had to go and give the things they had found a good test.

Toran, as if beginning a prepared speech, explained that as the one responsible for the Clan's wealth and trade, he wished to explore every opportunity to increase benefits for the Clan. In a querying tone, he raised the fact they had spoken of a human noble in Teziir who would be interested in trade with the Clan. Toran also addressed Shanni and expressed his hope there were no hard feelings for any previous misunderstandings.

In response Shanni yawned a little, obviously deliberately, as Rahnee informed Toran that they were speaking of Council Member Queron. The clan treasurer then asked if he should send a trade mission to the city, whether it would be able to find and converse with him, which Rahnee answered in the affirmative. Darrow confirmed that Queron would be the right man in Teziir to discuss trade with and had a good impression of the clan, as Darrow and his companions had helped him in the past.

Toran showed enthusiasm at this and said he hoped to open up new opportunities for the Clan, this sounding like an excellent one. He stated that in matters of trade, however, one must show that one has something special to furnish; he believed one of the items from the dragon hoard might be just the thing. Dermot quirked an eyebrow at this and looked at the others, as Toran continued talking about how such an item would be a token of Clan Ironhelm’s bounty and new prospects. He then asked if any of them had an item they would like to sell - at an excellent price.

Shanni expressed her disbelief at this while Darrow, supported by Rahnee, commented that there was plenty of dwarven arms and armor which would be considered special by humans. Toran dismissed this, saying that Ironhelm had always traded the wares of its smithy, so something unusual to attract more attention was what was needed. Shanni facetiously suggested Helrud’s boots, which had a nice pair of laces in them according to her, which prompted a forced laugh from Toran. He asked if there was nothing else that they had which would be worth, say, ten thousand gold.

When this question was met largely with obfuscation and indifference, Toran pointed out that such an item would be difficult to sell, given the need to find someone with the necessary wealth and interest, modestly terming himself such a person. Shanni replied by telling him there was no point in selling something you can make better use of while travelling. After another forced smile, Toran alluded to the fact that oftentimes, having objects of great value can be dangerous, since one must constantly protect them, and what better place than the citadel of the clan for that? Darrow bluntly said they were used to danger and Rahnee termed the ten thousand gold a drop in the bucket for an item such as he was describing. Toran countered by saying that ten thousand was a princely sum.

Dermot, playing ignorant, questioned what “Lord Goldfinder” was expecting, as the real bounty was the hoard, according to the ranger, with their “little souvenirs” just tokens. He then paused meaningfully and asked if there was something he had in mind, wondering out loud how would anyone know what was down there. Toran, perceiving an opening, thought perhaps they could show him what they had found. Wordlessly, Darrow pointed to his boots while Dermot said the most superb thing he had seen was a sword, producing his cold magic short sword. Toran inspected the sword and agreed that it was nice indeed, but was still curious why they were willing to forego half of the dragon hoard’s gold, for the items they kept. Dermot told him that this way was easier and the ranger’s assertion of the practicality of their choice was echoed by Shanni, Rahnee and Darrow.

Toran appeared skeptical but gave up further probing, leaving them with a thin smile and an offer to do business in the future. Before he left, he confirmed that they would be at the inauguration a month hence; Darrow assured him of his presence while Shanni sported an obvious smirk. As soon as the clan treasurer and his guards had disappeared around the corner, Shanni asked if they could go now.


----------



## Carlo-One

The consensus among the companions was that Toran Goldfinder had been after the Shadowdancer blade, but Dermot and Shanni both wondered how he would know it had been part of the hoard. Shanni was eager to get out of the citadel and suggested they talk afterwards, a sentiment echoed by Dermot, who said he didn’t like the sound of Toran’s “dangerous” talk about having possession of valuable items outside the clan walls. Rahnee excused herself to get into her armor for the journey, then joined the others in heading for the dwarven citadel exit. (_I understand why the company believed that Toran was after the most valuable - and dangerous - magic item in their possession, yet the logic is not sound. How indeed would the clan treasurer know of its existence, since they had not shown it to anyone within the citadel walls? Yet intuition can play a valuable role in guiding one's actions, where facts are not fully available. Certainly Toran wanted something out of their conversation and his dissembling manner was not convincing. --C_)

When they reached the chamber leading to the gates, Clan Greeter Rumnaher offered a brief salutation and then asked Darrow for a word, pulling him aside for a conversation in dwarven. Shanni, somehow ending up last in the marching order, had the chamber door shut in her face and had to bang on it, a little panicky, to get Rahnee to open it from the other side. As the conversation between the dwarves went on, Dermot took the time to ready his weapons. Shanni, at first relieved not to have been locked in the citadel, became impatient and started edging for the outer door, asking if they could go now. However, a few moments later the conversation ended and Rumnaher wished fair travels to all.

Once past the inner gates, Shanni became cheery again, even waving good-bye to one of the dwarven defenders as he saluted them. Darrow saluted back and then, after the guards were out of earshot, told the others to wait up after they passed the outer gates. As they walked by the guest cave, Aerikoth’s raven familiar Zeluth winged out of it and took up a position above them. Soon, they were through the outer gates and at the Ironhelm valley entrance.

There, Darrow called a halt and informed them that Helrud had left them something buried in the corner of his tent in the hills; that was what Rumnaher had wanted to talk to him about. Shanni thought it was suspicious and suggested they just keep going. Rahnee countered, saying that it was not suspicious, and they were dwarf friends. Darrow reiterated that Helrud had buried something for them and had asked Rumnaher to tell him. Aerikoth queried when exactly the dwarf scout had done this and Darrow said he didn’t know, as Helrud was apparently still recovering and not up for talking. Having provided her vote on the matter, Shanni spent the rest of the conversation in the treeline, watching and looking for any threats. Rahnee urged them to detour to pick it up, since it was not too far, and the others agreed.

The five adventurers trod the now-familiar path into the mountains, hiking the ridgeline trail and roping up to the plateau as they had done before. As she had the last time on the way back, Shanni said she needed to go and went into the nearby cave for a short period, before returning with an impish grin on her face. Aerikoth failed on his first attempt at ascending the cliffside, but managed the second one well enough, and there were no further incidents during the journey to Helrud’s campsite in the Giant's Peak area.

Darrow immediately went for the tent, tucking his axe and shield away as he began looking in the snow at its corners. Rahnee called to him to let Shanni check things out, before he pulled anything out of a hole. Shanni explained that there might be a trap, but the dwarf said there was no trap and pointed to a patch of disturbed ground. He nevertheless backed away, grumbling, as Rahnee told him that she wanted to have Shanni check it. She reminded him of the fire bomb heads at Hallton’s manor, which had nearly claimed Darrow’s life. The dwarf poo-pooed the danger as Shanni, having looked the ground over carefully, informed the others that it just looked like someone buried something.

Shanni, still cautious, hacked a long stick off a nearby tree, then poked at the disturbed earth with it. As the ground was frozen and resisted her probing, she swore under her breath and started chipping away at the earth with her sword. Darrow protested the delay, saying that Helrud would not have trapped something and then told them to go dig it up, a point with which Aerikoth agreed. Just then, they all heard a thunk as Shanni’s sword hit something solid.

The petite rogue carefully cleared the earth off the thing’s surface, admitting that there was nothing of concern there, although she still argued that someone else could have put it there, or another person could have overheard Helrud's plans. Shanni’s ministrations revealed a little dragon figurine, which Darrow picked up and held out for the others to see. Aerikoth confirmed, at Rahnee’s request, that it was not magical. The black stone it was made of appeared similar similar to the stone in the underground chamber of the hoard, the wizard also observed. Darrow averred that it was not precious, but it might be worth something if they wanted to sell it, although he would probably hang onto it. The dwarf still wondered, though, why Helrud had wanted them to have it.

*End of Chapter VIII of the Chronicles*​


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "R"*

_This curious tale of dwarven clan intrigue raises some questions to my mind. First of these is who sent Darrow Ironhelm the original message box with the replica of the clan's ancestral axe he bore named Haelgrim. Although it must have been someone from the faction seeking to put him on the throne, this seems like an extravagant gesture, not least because of the days of travel needed to reach the hinterlands of Westgate. Even if Toran Goldfinder truly was the mastermind behind these events, such an act does not seem to be his style or one befitting a haughty noble. It sounds more like a couple of the younger hotheads came up with this "great idea" over a few Ironhelm ales and decided to act on it.

Another question is the role of fortune in these events. Every time the company - with its changing members - visits the clanhome, it seems another layer is peeled back from it. In this case, the ugly politics and scheming involved in the succession to the throne was laid bare. It was a matter of luck that led to Rahnee spotting the furtive placement of the "unwanted gem" on Shanni, who otherwise would have blithely continued on with her business and no doubt been (fraudulently) exposed as a thief, with dire consequences. But while thinking more on this matter, I ask myself if it is merely a coincidence that her patron goddess, faithfully propitiated, was Tymora? Those of us who follow Kelemvor's dictates are prone to thinking in certainties, since there is no thing more certain than death. Although I do not believe in divine intervention in such relatively petty matters, it is undeniable from my own experience that some people are notably more luckier than others, a fact which has implications for the ordering of the universe.

It is also notable how each of the party members had an important role to play in matters. Shanni's roguish skills offered a discreet way of getting rid of the "unwanted gem" after it was found; she also was central to the exploration of the hoard caverns. Dermot tracked the dwarf scout Helrud to the Hidden Peak area and appeared to at least somewhat moderate Shanni's temper, which I would say was the second greatest danger to the group while in the dwarven citadel. Aerikoth's erudition supported their decision-making throughout. Finally, Darrow, by rejecting an opportunity for the throne and then by defeating the iron golem guarding the hoard, was pivotal in the future of his clan. Although one should not assume that a hoard, once found, causes no further trouble._


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "C"*

_Knowing that my predecessor as senior initiate "R" has already read these chronicles while inscribing his commentary, I must conclude that this is not the last we have heard of the disposition of the abandoned dragon hoard. The company has done very well out of its find so far, with the magical items they kept; perhaps they become fabulously rich later? Yet somehow I doubt it.

The encounter with the spectre Unanin in the Deep Delve was brief, but troublesome. "R" did not mention it at all in his summary, although I have noted he tends to write more in the margins of the chronicles, rather than saving up his thoughts for later. As is the case with all undead, I oppose their very being and cannot believe that Unanin's presence under Clan Ironhelm bodes well for the future. Yet other histories I have read recount how various powerful undead beings have preferred to isolate themselves and have no interaction with others, only striking at those who are brave or foolish enough to disturb their lairs. Indeed, it is difficult to think what Unanin would want from the Ironhelm dwarves, that would make a difference in its un-life.

I shall continue with recording some of my reflections on each of the central personages, taken in order of their appearance, as more of their individual natures is revealed in each chapter. I see the purpose of studying and pondering these chronicles being not simply to gain knowledge of the events contained within, but to understand the nature of the world and how we evolve within it.

Aerikoth Ankharat - what struck me most about the wizard in this chapter was his role with the group, insofar as he actually was with it the entire time. I have become used to seeing references to his absences - many times with little explanation - but his presence, as "R" previously alluded to, bolstered the group in many ways. His intellectual curiosity was perhaps the most evident trait, as he encountered for the first time the aboveground ancient ruins of the dragon kingdom, as well as magical marvels such as the iron golem belowground. This trait did not endear him to everyone and perhaps was distracting at times, yet his thirst for knowledge appeared authentic. His acerbic view of the Ironhelm clan's claims on the hoard I thought could have contributed to a more serious rupture within the party, yet the wizard - intentionally? - did not pursue the matter further when things came to a head. In this particular matter, his opinion aligned with that of Dermot and Shanni, which is something of a novelty.

Rahnee Roaringhorn - the young noblewoman adventurer was in her element, given the mix of politics, exploration and fighting involved. A hint of tragedy still followed her, but she seemed to bond with Shanni over their everyday challenges, as well as the fraught perils of dwarven intrigue and exploring the Hidden Peak caverns. The two of them had previously cleared the air over matters affected by Rahnee's loss of her previous mate, Brok-Tul, that tension at least being resolved. I do not believe it was strictly luck that led Rahnee to spot the planting of the gem on Shanni, either. The noblewoman evidently has had training in such matters, no doubt necessary for facing the challenges of a place such as her home of Waterdeep.

Darrow Ironhelm - although his was no doubt the deepest involvement of any the company in the events related to his clan, such is his straightforward nature that I feel I have relatively little to add to the chronicles' account. With most other people, the offer of a throne - even if done in a manipulative and perhaps poisoned manner - would have caused much angst in its consideration, or at the very least a sleepless night or two. Darrow's rejection of the idea was seemingly never in doubt, although I imagine he must have at least briefly considered the possibility. His nature is rebellious, or perhaps chaotic is a better way to put it, and he recognized that being placed in a position of such authority would result in great unhappiness, both for him personally and for his clan. Such self-knowledge and the ability to act on it is a sign of maturity.

Dermot Kenner - the taciturn ranger displayed more of his thoughtful nature over the course of events, as well as his tracking skills. He considered all of the angles when faced with each problem and contributed much to their solutions, such as the clever melting of the ice blocking the caverns' entry grate. It was also interesting to see his take on the ownership of the hoard, betraying a certain amount of erudition in such matters, beyond that of a simple woodsman. His diplomatic attitude with Prince Dalgan also helped smooth over tensions involving the visitors, in particular offsetting Shanni's fiery temper. He, Shanni and Darrow made an effective team in the initial exploration of the caverns, which implies experience in such ventures. Yet we still know almost nothing about his time before he fell in with company.

Shanni Krowe - both the adventuring skills and the volatility of the "petite rogue", as the chronicler calls her, was on full display as she fought the pressures of being wrongfully accused and, for a time, unwillingly confined in Ironhelm. Although her temper and occasionally nasty gestures toward the dwarves stand out from the others during this period, I must ask myself if I would have felt any different, essentially trapped and put on trial in an unfamiliar place. Shanni also apparently did not do well underground - perhaps a touch of claustrophobia? - which no doubt contributed to the situation. A vein of greed was exposed by the prospect and then the reality of finding the hoard; not surprising, perhaps, but avarice is not a quality to be sought after. Nevertheless, it must be admitted that she appeared to do the best out of all of them, in terms of the spoils from the dragon hoard._


----------



## Carlo-One

*Chapter IX: Fighting the Fire Knives*

_*Return to Westgate*_

Starting from Helrud’s campsite near Giant’s Peak, the five adventurers – Aerikoth Ankharat, Rahnee Roaringhorn, Darrow Ironhelm, Dermot Kenner and Shanni Krowe – faced a long trek to return to Westgate. They made their way back to the ridgeline trail without major incident, although Aerikoth fell again while traversing the cliff face, wounding his pride. A hike of four hours placed them at the Mountaingate Crossroads on the Shining Plains trail, where they turned north for Trader’s Road. A small detour to avoid a couple of bears on the way did not slow them down much, but it was still very late at night before they reached the Shining Plains Crossroads, the area of the intersection with Trader’s Road.

Aerikoth wasted no time in casting a spell to summon a magical hut, which the party immediately entered, a fatigued Shanni staggering past the door first. As the company hastily doffed their traveling clothes and tried to dry off from the rain, Dermot queried Rahnee regarding what kind of work she expected her friends in the city – meaning House Urdo – would want to give them. Rahnee had little real idea and conversation soon halted as one by one they bedded down, Darrow being the first to start snoring. Dermot, still pensive, listened to the rain on the outside of the hut until he fell asleep.

At dawn on Ches 17, light leaked through the hut door, signifying that the sun had risen. With various degrees of grumbling, the company got up and made preparations to resume their journey, only waiting for Aerikoth to finish studying his spells. Shanni and Rahnee in particular were looking forward to staying in a warm inn with a bath, a bed and clean clothes. They also wanted food and drink that wasn’t sausages and ale. Dermot, curious about Darrow’s experience, empathetically asked the dwarf if he felt weird being away from his clanhome. He admitted that it was odd speaking human all the time, not having chairs the right height, and warned not to get him started about the ale. Darrow however said that he thereby got a chance to see the world as it is, not stuck away someplace, as he put it.

Still a little groggy from the previous day’s travels, they took longer than expected to find the right trail heading east. Once they were properly on Trader’s Road, six more hours of walking put them at the western outskirts of Teziir. A short debate was held about whether to stop in the city and perhaps say hello to Council Member Queron Ulanthar, to let him know to expect a trade embassy from Ironhelm. Darrow and Rahnee, who had suggested this, were however fine with the preference of the others to continue. Dermot pointed out that there was plenty of daylight left and Shanni reminded them that House Urdo was expecting them soonest.

The petite rogue, having got her way, was nonetheless still grumpy as it began raining again on them while they passed by the city limits. They continued on another four hours to the Reddansyr Crossroads, at which point Dermot cheerily stated that they were at least halfway there. This earned him a sharp comment from Shanni, who kept her face buried in the hood of her cloak and trudged along dejectedly. Darrow then cheerily commented that the only way it could get worse was if it snowed.


----------



## Carlo-One

A number of hours of further travel brought them into some hills. In the foggy weather, they were suddenly set upon by some wild animals, including a group of badgers. Dermot was mauled before they could kill them all and he had to borrow Darrow’s ring of regeneration afterwards to heal. After a little while, Dermot pronounced himself much better, although he ruefully mentioned he could use a ring like that for his armor as well.

Just then, the ranger spotted something in the distance and Shanni cocked her head, also hearing something. After a few seconds, Dermot told them to get off the road and behind a nearby ridge, and to be quiet. Shanni pulled her magical cloak tightly around her in response, as they headed for the ridge crest

As soon as they were over it, they heard and saw what had originally driven the animals their way: two hill giants. The party was surprised and one of the giants picked up a nearby boulder and tossed it at them as the other charged. A general melee ensued as Darrow held the one giant at bay and the others scattered to provide the other giant with less of a target and employ their ranged weapons. Darrow suffered a large gash in his shoulder but managed to bring down the giant in front of him, as his companions finished the other one off.

A little dazed from the battle and now even more tired, the company trooped back to Trader’s Road and continued east. It was another four hours before they reached the outskirts of Westgate; Rahnee said she could begin to smell the port. By that point, Shanni was lagging significantly behind the others, while Darrow was still grumbling about the encounter with the giants.

The dwarf, however, was aware enough to whistle to the ranger, who from sheer inertia was still heading east into the city, in order to direct him to the south, where the Gatereach compound lay outside Mulsantir’s Gate. Rahnee meanwhile went back to make sure that Shanni did not collapse by the side of the road. As they passed the Gatereach compound gate, Rahnee remarked that the guest cottage was being rebuilt and Darrow took a quick look at the construction site.


----------



## Carlo-One

Inside the Gatereach Inn, which they were all relieved to enter, Jandrico Swift greeted them after Rahnee and Darrow announced their presence. The innkeeper regarded their travel-stained clothing as they filed in and Rahnee made known her desperate need for some tea. Jandrico said he would go inform Goruna that tea and breakfast was needed. The innkeeper also mentioned that Barzog, his other employee, was off getting supplies, otherwise he would have been there to greet them as well. In response to a question from Rahnee, Jandrico said the three rooms nearest the stairs were available, then excused himself to see to their breakfast.

While Shanni slumped on a barstool, already having fallen asleep, Rahnee started figuring out the room assignments. Aerikoth stated that he had other arrangements, just as the inn’s serving woman marched in with their food and drink, Jandrico trailing behind her. Goruna gave them a hearty greeting, reserving a special gap-toothed smile for Dermot. The ranger suddenly seemed a little hesitant about staying at the Gatereach, mentioning that he might need to look around town, before uncertainly returning Goruna’s smile. Rahnee nudged Shanni to try to wake her, but the exhausted rogue instead wobbled and fell off the stool as Darrow took a wedge of bread and ham and began eating.

Rahnee was curious about Aerikoth’s plans, so the wizard informed them that some time ago, with the assistance of Thessar, he had purchased a house outside the city walls. Rahnee was surprised but thought it wonderful for him to have his own house. (_It is remarkable that Aerikoth finally shared this private information with the others - although on the surface it seems harmless enough. It is equally remarkable that Rahnee thought to follow up on the matter, rather than being immediately distracted by something else, as so often occurs with questions regarding the wizard's affairs. --R_) Meanwhile, a barely awake Shanni grumbled and tugged on Dermot's cloak to get back upright and onto a barstool. Rahnee, eating with as much gracefulness as possible while quickly putting food in her mouth, urged Shanni to eat first, then go to sleep. Once Goruna and Jandrico had left to go about their business, Dermot told Rahnee that it would in fact be best if he stayed there, now that he had thought about it.

As the party dug into their meal, the half-orc Barzog – their acquaintance from Starmantle – arrived carrying a large number of packages. Grinning broadly as he put them down, Barzog greeted the company as friends. This elicited a cheerful reply from Rahnee, but notably less enthusiasm from her tired companions, who listened to her banter with the half-orc. Barzog declared himself happy with his current circumstances at the Gatereach, comparing employment there favorably to his time on the slaver ship and in the Starmantle jail. (_It is gratifying to see some further good come out of the company's quest for the return of Janatha from the slavers. Barzog, first encountered while in prison, seems to be a rather crude personality, but genuine in his appreciation for a better life in Westgate. --C_)

 After Barzog went back to work, Rahnee suggested that they could all gather back at the Gatereach the morning of the following day; everyone agreed it would be a good idea to get some much-needed rest. She said she would send word to Losifan Urdo, the Mercenaries Guild leader whose House now held the position of Croamakrh, that they were back in town and see when he wanted to meet. Rahnee and Shanni, who was carried upstairs by Dermot, took the large room, while the ranger and Darrow each got their own smaller rooms. Aerikoth, before departing for his own house, said he would return that evening for dinner.


----------



## Carlo-One

True to his word, shortly after hour 18, Aerikoth re-entered the Gatereach bar room and found Darrow, Dermot and Shanni there. They informed him that Rahnee was not feeling well enough to get out of bed, largely due to the blisters on her feet. As the wizard leaned his staff on the bar and took a seat on one of the stools, Dermot showed him a curious letter that had just been delivered by a boy. On its page were the symbols of a raven taking flight, a crooked staff and a harp; the three of them had just been trying to figure out what it meant.

Glancing at the letter, the wizard indicated that the harp was obvious, but not the other two. He asked if Dermot had any affiliation with the Harpers, but the ranger replied that it was a mystery to him. Turning over the page, he looked at the seal of the White Stag stamped on it. Darrow brought up the fact that Aerikoth had a raven familiar; the wizard, going with the idea, said that the raven symbol lead him to believe that it was a message for him or his associates. He mentioned previous contacts in Westgate with Jamal, who was affiliated with the Harpers, that had been accomplished via his familiar Zeluth. Shanni was skeptical of the idea that it was meant for Aerikoth, mentioning that before the wizard had arrived, the boy had given it specifically to Dermot.

Jandrico Swift at this point entered the room, saying he had prepared a balm for the Lady Rahnee's feet; she seemed to be getting better. He inquired if they needed anything. Shanni politely asked for some food, while Darrow signaled for both food and ale. Aerikoth then informed the others that he would send Zeluth out to look for her – meaning Jamal – explaining that unlike himself, the raven actually seemed to like her.

Dermot retrieved the letter and folded it until only the raven-taking-flight symbol was shown, then held it up for Jandrico Swift to look at. As the innkeeper glanced at it, the ranger asking the innkeeper if it meant anything to him. Jandrico replied that it was a raven rising from a tree branch. Darrow then asked a “trivia question”, as he put it, about whether there was a tavern called “The Twisted Staff” in Westgate. Jandrico said there was not, but there was a “Rising Raven” inn, outside the River Gate. Dermot noted this as he tucked the letter away and Aerikoth confirmed that they had met there a time or two before, if his memory served.

Dermot, interested in pursuing the matter further, asked if the other three were all right with arranging the Urdo business. Shanni said rather bluntly she wanted to go buy some clothes and Darrow opined there was no reason they couldn’t mix the two. As Goruna and Jandrico brought in dinner, Dermot slung on his cloak and pocketed some food for the road. The ranger awkwardly returned Goruna’s smile as he took his leave and the others began to concentrate on their meal. Once that was through, Darrow and Shanni departed on their shopping expedition and said they hoped to possibly make arrangements with Urdo as well; Aerikoth, for his part, preferred to remain at the inn.


----------



## Carlo-One

The next day, Ches 19, Shanni was quite late to arise, finally joining the others mid-morning for breakfast at the Gatereach. Aerikoth and Dermot had already been out and about in the city, including running into each other briefly at Shalush Myrkeer’s shop, before returning to the inn. Over the meal, Dermot handed out an impressive amount of gold to his companions, explaining that he had been out selling some of the spare trinkets collected by the group. All appreciated the extra coin and Rahnee also shared out some gold with group, although the amount was not as substantial as the ranger’s.

As Shanni dug into her oatmeal – ignoring the sausages that came with them – she lamented that she had not been as successful over the previous day. She mentioned she had gone out for a late walk, to try and sell some of the gems they had found, and also ask around about enchantments like that on her magical blade. In response to a question from Aerikoth, the petite rogue said she had just made some general inquiries about special weapons, not mentioning hers specifically. Darrow brought up Gondeth the mage, who had a shop in the Market district, and Rahnee and Aerikoth both thought it would be useful to show the blade to him, as he had previously helped the company. Shanni however was more cautious about the idea, even though they assured her he was trustworthy.

Once breakfast was over, Rahnee got a sick look on her face and ran upstairs after excusing herself. Aerikoth took his leave more leisurely, indicating that he would return to the Gatereach in two hours’ time, thereby allowing the company to proceed together to the meeting Darrow and Shanni had scheduled with Losifan Urdo at the Mercenaries Guild. After the wizard departed, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni went out to see the Spring Equinox festival being celebrated in the streets of Westgate.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Unwelcome Mercenaries*

Late morning on Ches 19, Aerikoth, Rahnee and Darrow met up at the Gatereach inn. Darrow had informed Rahnee, just before the wizard arrived, that Dermot and Shanni had some urgent shopping or something to do, so did not return with him. The dwarf also related that they had stopped by the Black Boot Inn, pursuing rumors about disappearing Westgate citizens, and had cultivated a new source by the name of Lomilith. He was an elven hedge wizard who made coin by casting cantrips. Darrow described how the elf, who was eager enough to help, nearly cried when presented with five gold and being asked to keep his ears open.

The three adventurers agreed to head out for the Mercenaries Guild, once Darrow had changed into his armor; Rahnee was wearing hers and he did not want to be underdressed. They set out into the streets, even more crowded than usual because of the spring festival. Darrow was quite taken with the concept of a festival beer garden and looked forward to visiting one later on. The crowds got them turned around a bit, but eventually they made it through the River Gate district, where Darrow pointed out the Black Boot, and to East Gate where the Mercenaries Guild headquarters was located.

Outside the guild’s building, Aerikoth halted and pulled the others side for a moment. The wizard explained that he had heard rumors that the Scarlet Company, whom they had previously met in Reddansyr, had been hired by House Cormaeril. He was unsure if the guild knew about them, but wanted to share the information with Rahnee and Darrow, in any event. Rahnee recalled meeting them at the inn with the boat on the roof; both she and Darrow thought they were good sorts. All three wondered, if the rumor was true, if the Scarlet Company knew the reputed character of the Cormaerils.

Inside the guild headquarters, Tara the clerk recognized “Helm’s Shadows” and informed them that Losifan Urdo was expecting them, directing the three adventurers to his upstairs office. There, the Mercenaries Guild head recruiter welcomed them and made some pleasant small talk to begin. He mentioned that increased duties in Westgate meant it was unlikely he would be able to accompany caravans and exchange tales under the stars, as occurred during their first meeting at the Reddansyr Crossroads, at least for a while.

Turning to business, Losifan first confirmed with Rahnee that the company was available for hire. He then informed them that House Urdo had been coping with the Fire Knives assassination threat well enough, but House Cormaeril might be looking to challenge their authority in other ways, having hired the Scarlet Company mercenary group in the past tenday. He went on to explain that they had not registered with the Mercenaries Guild, making them an outlaw company from the Guild’s perspective and giving Losifan the authority to act against them. He admitted that he had little information about their activities in the city, but could not imagine that they would be to House Urdo’s benefit. He then offered Helm’s Shadows a 1,500 gold contract to remove the Scarlet Company from Westgate.

After some back-and-forth, during which Losifan clarified that they could “remove” the Scarlet Company any way they saw fit, Rahnee indicated that they would attend to Urdo’s problem as soon as possible. Losifan also mentioned there recently had been a spate of temporary kidnappings of lordlings from various Houses – all except Cormaeril and Vhammos had suffered – which saw the nobles eventually left trussed up in their underwear on the city streets at night. Darrow and Rahnee brought up rumors of common folk going missing and wondered if there was a connection. Losifan confessed he had not heard of anything special regarding the commoners, who tended to disappear in normal times, being victims of crime or ending up floating in the harbor, after falling into the sea drunk. He said that the City Watch would welcome any information they might happen to run across on the situation.

Aerikoth, Rahnee and Darrow took their leave and walked out of the building, heading back to the Gatereach. Aerikoth was dismissive of the guild’s reasoning regarding the illegality of unregistered groups in Westgate, but was nonetheless willing to go along and accept the contract. Rahnee said she would prefer to talk to the Scarlet Company as friends, to see if they had unknowingly stepped into a tall pile of purple worm pilings, as she put it. Darrow suggested asking around inns near Cormaeril Castle as a starting point and Rahnee queried Aerikoth if that would be near his house. The wizard indicated that it was outside West Gate and was not far from the castle, with the Spitting Cockatrice and Leaning Man inns nearby.

(_I have noted that the wizard has strong reactions to different types of authority. He appears outwardly respectful and generally appreciative of the role and privileges of the nobility. His relationship with Baron Pahar of Turnton is one example of this, as were his interactions with the nobles of Clan Ironhelm. However, he completely disdains temple authorities and has been dismissive of the Mercenaries Guild from the beginning, having to be convinced by the others to register along with them. Something in his background is likely the key to this behavior. Does he come from nobility himself? Possible, though we know almost nothing of his circumstances before arriving in Westgate, and he has never claimed such. I believe that something in his past must also explain his apparent hatred of religious authorities. It is remarkable, but I do not recall ever seeing a reference to him propitiating any gods, not even cursing using their names, unlike all of the other members of the company. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

By the time Dermot and Shanni returned to the Gatereach around mid-afternoon, Rahnee had retired to her room with more stomach complaints. That left Aerikoth and Darrow to explain what had occurred at the Mercenaries Guild meeting with Losifan Urdo. Their companions also thought Losifan’s treatment of the Scarlet Company was rather harsh, and agreed that the best course of action would be to try to find them for a talk before doing anything else.

Darrow enthusiastically suggested a tavern crawl – in fact a reasonable strategy for searching out the mercenaries – concentrating in the area outside West Gate. The four made their way there, at which point Aerikoth excused himself to go to his house – which he indicated to the others – and catch up on his magical studies. That left Darrow, Dermot and Shanni on their own to investigate the various local inns.

By early evening of Ches 19, the three had returned to the Gatereach to collect Rahnee, who by that point was up and about again. The Spring Equinox festival had begun and the inn was abuzz with talk. Darrow was eager to get going to the beer garden, where they could sit outside, mingle and make ale disappear – perhaps while picking up some information as well. They decided to leave Aerikoth to his wizardly studies and head for the Harbor Loop, the epicenter of the city-wide party.

Darrow was not disappointed by the garden of beer, located at the Rosebud Outdoor Tavern, and enthusiastically indulged in drinking and arm wrestling. The other three, more slowly getting drunker, kept an eye out for any activity that might be of interest. Rahnee spotted a young nobleman having a conversation with a whore and then departing. In light of what Losifan Urdo had told them about the temporary kidnappings of lordlings, she signaled to Dermot – who was arm wrestling Darrow at the time – to catch up when he could. The dwarf soon forced the ranger’s arm to the table, at which point the two of them and Shanni, all of them ironically play-acting drunk while not very sober, weaved through the dense crowd and out into the street after Rahnee.

For some reason their collective tracking skills were off, but eventually they found near the neighborhood sewer entrance an unconscious guard from House Bleth. He soon revived, complaining about having been ambushed by a sorcerer, and told them that his charge, Lord Anubin Bleth, was missing. After a search of the area the four companions, although not fully equipped in either body or mind at that point, decided to head down into the sewers, where they believed the lordling must have been taken.


----------



## Carlo-One

The first underground chamber they found themselves in had a large bloodstain on the floor – an old, dried-up one, which however still didn’t bode well, as Darrow said. Shanni’s expert eye noted that the both the pull chain leading to the surface and the sewer gate at the chamber’s exit had been operated recently. Rahnee said she would take center in their marching order, telling Dermot and Darrow to wing her, as they moved deeper into the sewers.

Dermot inched the first gate open and then slowly advanced, along with Rahnee and Darrow, the dwarf trying as best as he could to be quiet in plate armor. The ranger heard something chittering ahead as they reached an already-opened door. Entering the next chamber, they ran into several giant spiders, but successfully avoided being bitten by quickly dispatching the creatures. Shanni hung back during the encounter, complaining afterwards that she did not have her bow with her.

The petite rogue then investigated a passage with an old spiderweb which fell apart at her touch, leaving her unsure if their quarry had passed that way. The party followed it until they reached a closed doorway with vines covering it, which struck Shanni as weird. Dermot confirmed that nothing appeared to have moved through the door recently. Darrow, checking the door, thought he saw a trap.

Returning down the passage, they found another walkway out of the spider chamber, as Rahnee lit a torch and Dermot moved to check the closed door at the end of it. The ranger checked the handle and the floor, also running his finger along the ground in front of it. Shanni observed that the light would shine under the door, but Dermot said it couldn’t be helped. The scene was repeated as they moved down the dark, smelly sewer walkway to the next door grate, but this time Dermot waved away the torch, trusting his senses.

In the chamber beyond, the ranger confirmed that the trail had come to an end, with its exit door untouched. A pull chain to the surface, pointed out by Darrow, offered another exit and Shanni quickly climbed up. Rahnee mentioned that she had been down there previously, but did not remember where they would come up.

She and her two other companions followed Shanni up to street level, where they read a sign informing them they were in the Harbor Loop – the same district they had started in – which provoked some curses. Nearby lay the Bleth noble, naked and unconscious with a large lump visible on his head. Rahnee took off her cloak and covered him, as Dermot and the others fruitlessly searched the area around them for any sign of the attackers.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee’s ministrations managed to rouse the now partially-clothed lordling, who clutched Rahnee’s cloak to him instinctively. Darrow, looking out for his companion, handed over his own non-magical cloak to the still-woozy man, so Rahnee could take back her enchanted one. Rahnee asked the noble if he was Anubin Bleth, receiving a slow grunt and an affirmative answer. She told him that they had found his man knocked out, as he leaned against a wall for support and moaned about his head.

Despite his poor condition, the embarrassed Bleth noble refused Rahnee’s offer to accompany him back to his quarters; his main concern was that they tell no one about what happened to him. Questioned by Rahnee and Dermot about the circumstances of his kidnapping, Anubin admitted that it had been the first time he had met the woman used as bait. He also confirmed that his guard had been hit by a spell. 

Rahnee flatteringly encouraged Anubin to further tell his tale. To the accompaniment of Shanni’s snickers, he described how he manfully battled at least a dozen ruffians before being knocked unconscious. Wrapping the borrowed cloak around his midsection with as much dignity as he could muster, the Bleth noble thanked them for rendering assistance before striding a bit unsteadily off into the night.

The four adventurers debated what to do next, then decided to see if they could turn up any more information about the gang that had taken Anubis Bleth. Darrow bantered with a nearby House Ssemm guard, who mentioned that a group had come by a while ago, looking like they were carrying a passed-out drunk friend home. However, it was too dark to get a good look at them, or where they went off to, the guard said. Darrow nonetheless gave him a gold piece for his trouble. Meanwhile, Shanni chatted up a prostitute on a corner near the Rosebud Outdoor Tavern, trying to find out more about the woman with the Bleth noble.


----------



## Carlo-One

Later that evening, after exhausting their leads in the Harbor Loop, Rahnee, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni arrived at Aerikoth’s house outside West Gate. As Darrow started banging on the door and calling for the wizard, they spotted Aerikoth’s raven familiar Zeluth outside. The bird flew down and perched on the doorsill, squawking a greeting, or possibly a challenge.

Rahnee spoke to the bird, asking if his “friend” were home tonight; in response, the raven moved its head from side to side. She then asked the bird if he would take them to his “friend” and got a squawk of avian laughter in response. Losing patience, Darrow pounded on the door and continued loudly calling for Aerikoth, as Zeluth peered down curiously at the group. After some debate, Rahnee scribbled a quick note for Aerikoth and left it in the door jamb. The four then headed back out into the night, with the weather turning for the worse. (_Evidently the wizard was not home, as I cannot imagine him putting up with the door pounding and general ruckus outside his home. Did he sneak out to enjoy the revels anonymously, without his companions? Or have some other appointment to keep on this festival night? --C_)

By this point it was near midnight, although the city-wide revelry was still in full swing. Having heard rumors about disappearances from the nearby Shore district, the four adventurers decided to head there after wandering around for a bit, to see if they could catch someone in the act. The thundering and lightning became worse as they found themselves in Westgate’s poorest quarter, looking for a place to set up an ambush.

Dermot pointed out a sputtering, abandoned campfire near some huts, so they started to spread out around it. The ranger pulled out an empty bottle of booze to use as a prop and Rahnee set about mussing her hair after removing the hood of her cloak. Meanwhile, Shanni pulled her own magical cloak around her and became one with the shadows.

The petite rogue had barely settled into a hiding place, when suddenly she gave out a loud shriek and started running back to the campfire. A tall skeleton warrior wielding a greatsword followed her and was engaged by her surprised companions. Darrow and Rahnee closed with the skeleton and after some hard fighting were able to return it to being a pile of bones. Rahnee caught her breath as Shanni led Dermot and Darrow around the corner of a nearby building, where the rogue had originally seen a pile of bones and the sudden appearance of the undead fighter.

As the three were examining the bone pile, a patrol of thugs accosted them, saying they had received reports of a group of adventurers sneaking around the area and that a loud shriek had been heard. Darrow and Dermot managed to bluff the patrol, denying there was anything amiss; Shanni caught herself just in time from mentioning the animated skeleton. The patrol departed with a veiled warning that they would be around, in case of any problems. The three adventurers then returned to Rahnee, who joined them in searching the wet and muddy area for any more bones.


----------



## Carlo-One

Having found the original skull pile, but nothing more in terms of evidence, Rahnee insisted on trying to track any movements associated with it and the skeleton warrior. Darrow, Dermot and Shanni were not very optimistic about this, but let Rahnee pursue her goal. Instead, they found a local Shore resident to interrogate. Fearful at first, the man relaxed a bit when promised some gold. He mentioned the Shore Patrol gang had been in the area for as long as he knew. However, lately the residents had stopped going out alone at night, as those who did disappeared, sometimes leaving blood but no body behind.

Making a circuit of the area, the three adventurers found a cave entrance set back on top of a hill. Dermot thought it led to the sewers, so they decided to enter it. Inside, they found a relatively fresh corpse with multiple stab wounds. They presumed that this was a more mundane kind of victim than what they were looking for, so departed the cave.

The three went looking for Aerikoth again at his home and at the Gatereach Inn, with no luck, so headed to the Rosebud Outdoor Tavern once more. The bartender denied having seen a wizard that evening, so they again reached a dead end. Nevertheless, they did not give up and returned to the area outside West Gate to see (again) if he was home; he was not. With nothing better to do, apparently, they found a nearby sewer entrance and descended into it. After some further wandering around and more than one encounter with denizens of the sewer, they chose to call it a night and headed back to the Gatereach.


----------



## Carlo-One

The morning of Ches 20, Aerikoth entered the Gatereach Inn and stood quietly by the doorway, letting the rainwater drip from his cloak. Jandrico Swift greeted the wizard and informed him that his companions were in the other room. As he walked over, Rahnee turned to him and asked when they would be meeting with the folks in red, as she put it. Aerikoth greeted her, Darrow and Shanni, noting that Dermot was not present; apparently the ranger had another meeting. Shanni, pouting a little, said that Aerikoth wouldn’t know, since they hadn’t seen him since they found the Scarlet Company. The wizard confirmed that he was not aware they had a meeting with the adventurers.

Shanni explained that they had found the halfling fellow named Slipster at the Empty Fish. In response to a question from Rahnee, who also apparently had not been told about it, Shanni said she was _almost_ certain he said the meeting would be at sundown back at the inn. Darrow, who along with Shanni had apparently been drinking at the time, seconded the (slightly fuzzy) recollection. Aerikoth remarked that the company had previously met with Jamal there.

The wizard then began to mention that he had been informed about their seeking him the previous night, when Shanni interrupted, complaining about being tetchy from being assaulted by walking skeletons and having wet clothes from fishing for skulls in the river. Speaking of skulls, she asked Darrow if Dermot left him the one they had found. The dwarf scratched his head and declared that the ranger must have held onto it, which made Shanni even more irritated.

Rahnee, aside to Aerikoth, explained that they had been down to the Shore district, where they had been attacked by a skeleton with a “bloody great sword” that appeared near a pile of skulls, as Shanni described it. She and Rahnee then recounted the rest of their expedition, including searching for the skulls in the water after Shanni had kicked the pile of them into it. Darrow was more sanguine about the affair, declaring that it got the blood flowing, anyways. Shanni ended the tale by describing the encounter with the Shore Patrol thugs, who according to her just told the group not to do anything naughty and buggered off.

The petite rogue, still fixated on the skull they had found, dug out a piece of charcoal and some parchment. She then drew a facsimile of the pattern of indentations on the skull and passed it to Darrow. The drawing showed four indentations on each side of the skull, spaced roughly evenly apart in a shallow semi-circle. The dwarf slid the paper on the table, spun it a little bit, then plunked his hand on top of the markings, pointing out how the finger marks matched – almost like somebody had taken the skull in their hands and squeezed it like an overripe turnip.

Aerikoth mentioned that it was not the first time the company had encountered something like this. The wizard explained to Shanni that when they had battled the lich Asknakzeroth, one of his towers also had skull piles that when approached would summon a skeletal warrior. Rahnee also recalled the incident, being the only one remaining of the original company, besides Aerikoth, to have been there. Aerikoth declared that it took some skill in the Necromantic Arts and was intrigued by the fact that the skull had been left in a public area. The group then indulged in various speculations about why that had occurred.


----------



## Carlo-One

Just as Aerikoth was saying that he would like to see the part of the Shore district where the skull had been found, Shanni gave him a strange look and asked if there was blood on the collar of his robe, gesturing at a small dark red stain by his neck. As Rahnee leaned forward to look at the collar herself, the wizard reached up and grabbed his collar, pulling it out so he could get a better look at it. Rahnee, grinning, cracked a joke about his raven familiar Zeluth dribbling his breakfast on Aerikoth. The wizard, seemingly taking it seriously, arched an eyebrow and said that he did not recall.

Frowning, Shanni looked at Aerikoth and pointedly said that the others had been all over the place looking for him the previous night, when the wizard evidently was not at home. She then bluntly asked him what he had been up to. Taking a deep breath, Aerikoth replied that he had been informed of their looking for him; he had been summoned away for a time, perhaps the stain was from then.

Shanni followed up, still suspicious, telling him that they had found someone who had been robbed and said he saw a wizard with the group who did it. A cryptic reply from Aerikoth about individuals in the area who wished a word from him was all she got in response. He apologized about not going into details; the wizard termed it not a prudent endeavor at that time, asserting it was for the benefit for all of them. This hardly satisfied the rogue’s curiosity, but Rahnee reacted with a smile, teasing her longtime companion about his always enigmatic ways and saying that she would always have his back. Darrow seemed to care little, just asking that Aerikoth let them know if his business was going to bite them in the arse.

The wizard did go on to share one detail: he had been informed the previous night that House Cormaeril was no longer welcomed in Westgate, and he was promised that if the company undertook their complete removal from the city, they would be very well rewarded. Rahnee said she assumed this was from someone other than their current contract with Urdo, Aerikoth giving a small nod in response. Following some debate about the morality of such an endeavor, Shanni and Darrow then mentioned the fact that they thought they had found a back way into Cormaeril Castle. (_So yet another - however brief - effort of the company to ascertain their wizard's outside activities passes by. This one even featured a bloodstain on his robe. On the other hand, certain other members were rather tardy with their own revelation that a meeting had been arranged with the adventuring company they were supposed to be removing from the city for House Urdo. Having boozed it up at the spring festival the previous day seemed to play a role in Shanni and Darrow's obfuscations, due to their somewhat hazy memories; I doubt this was the case with Aerikoth, given his abstemious nature. --R_)

It turned out that during the previous evening’s sewer expedition, Dermot, Darrow and Shanni had stumbled onto a secret door in the sewers that went right into the Cormaeril's basement. Darrow and Shanni said they believed they could find it again. Darrow related that Dermot had slipped in and saw a bunch of red armored guards. Later, the group stumbled by the castle’s main gate and Dermot said he was pretty sure it was the same type of armor worn by the gate guards.


----------



## Carlo-One

The remainder of the daylight hours of Ches 20 were spent by the group cleaning up and otherwise preparing themselves for the meeting with the Scarlet Company at sundown. By late afternoon, Aerikoth, Darrow and Shanni had gathered in the back room of the Gatereach inn. Rahnee was out arranging various things for her "Veranbrok" project, while Dermot had decided to stealthily check the grounds of the Empty Fish inn, the designated meeting place, to see if anything was out of place. Shanni took the opportunity to mention that their upcoming meeting with the mercenary company was likely to be a trap, asking the other two how well they knew their counterparts.

Darrow referred to the fact that they had helped them out on a job some time ago. Putting it metaphorically, the dwarf said that he'd say hello to them on the street, but wouldn't let them kiss his sister – if he had a sister, that is. He also did not trust the hin farther than he could throw him. Aerikoth was relatively sanguine about them, recalling that Darrow had invited them to his bar fighting event. Shanni said she remembered two of them from there, the halfling and one “pleasing fellow”, the fighter Juril.

She then related that she had bumped into Juril the previous day while out fetching her dress. The fighter had asked her, specifically, to stay away from the meeting as he was fearful for her life should fighting break out. When pressed for more details by Aerikoth, Shanni shrugged and said that Juril was certain there would be trouble, which to her meant that the Scarlet Company were going to attempt to take them down. She knew that the mercenary company’s employers, the Cormaerils, viewed the party as an obstacle to their plans in Westgate. Aerikoth was less sure that their intent was an ambush, the wizard considering the Empty Fish inn an odd place to set one up.

As they were discussing the possibility of an ambush there or at a site on the way, Jandrico Swift approached them. The innkeeper politely explained that he did not pry into the affairs of his guests, but had noticed a certain unease among the group, citing Dermot’s determined mien as he headed out of the inn earlier. Noting that these were uncertain and dangerous times, Jandrico mentioned that if they needed any “insurance” he might be able to arrange some – for a price, naturally, since such things cost money. He said that he was sure that they were all capable of handling their own business, but felt that he still owed them a debt from their rescue of Janatha. He would need a few hours’ notice and some coin, should they wish to take him up on the offer. Darrow in response said that they might need insurance, and he definitely needed a drink, ordering an ale from the innkeeper.

(_Jandrico's offer surprised me at first. After thinking on it some more, perhaps it is not so unusual for such a successful and at least moderately wealthy inn proprietor in Westgate to be able to arrange for temporary "insurance" for his guests. Such a service would naturally be appreciated by out-of-town merchants fearful of Westgate's reputation for thievery and could be another way to extract some coin, more or less legitimately, from his patrons. It will be interesting to see if the offer is actually taken up and in what form it would be. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

After Jandrico departed for the inn’s common room, the three adventurers fell to discussing ways to mitigate a potential ambush. The general feeling was that the Scarlet Company was being misinformed by the Cormaerils about the past acts of Helm’s Shadows. Darrow recalled that during their previous meeting, the Scarlet Company’s rogue Slipster had mentioned a “nasty trick” performed by Helm’s Shadows, namely luring the previous House Cormaeril wizard out and killing him in an ambush. Then, just as Shanni was about to add something about the halfling, in walked Slipster himself.

He breezily greeted them, saying he had heard they liked to hang out at the Gatereach, so he thought he would come by and check it out for himself. In reaction, Darrow glanced over his shoulder at the halfling and put a hand on his coin pouch, before carefully stating it was not a bad place for an ale. After a bit more banter with Darrow and Shanni – Aerikoth remained silent – Slipster claimed he just wanted to make sure things were all set for that night. Shanni grinned merrily and quipped that they were just deciding what to wear.

The hin, on a more serious note, told them he thought the Scarlet Company might have found a way to resolve the tensions between them – as Juril had put it, he said. Darrow approved of the idea. Slipster said he thought they were all right as a group – so no reasons for tensions and such – and his company would still plan to show up a little after sundown at the Empty Fish. Shanni stated they were looking forward to it, mentioning she might even wear her new dress. She also managed to confirm that Juril would be there. The hin then turned to depart, saying he had to get some things done before they could all drink together.

Just as Slipster was heading out the door, Aerikoth finally spoke, asking for a moment of time. The hin, a little nonplussed by the wizard’s late intervention, turned back and picked his teeth with a fingernail while Aerikoth questioned what he had meant by “tensions”, claiming that there was only a desire on their part to exchange information and clear up any misinformation received. In response Slipster commented he was sure, in that case, things would go swimmingly at the meeting. (_For one used to the language and ways of rogues, Slipster's actions carry a double meaning, not necessarily concerned with calming tensions between the two companies. First, the fact that he just happened to come by Helm's Shadows' base of operations, demonstrating that he knew where it was - is that really a coincidence? Second, the halfling's reference to Juril's concerns about "tensions" - the exact same language used by the fighter in the private meeting with Shanni - would also have raised my guard. It might signify that the Scarlet Company member's bid to secretly warn Shanni off had been discovered, or perhaps was even planned deliberately from the start as a stratagem, in order to deprive Helm's Shadows of her presence in any confrontation. --R_)

After the halfling’s departure, Shanni bickered a while with Aerikoth – admittedly not an unusual occurrence. The petite rogue felt that the wizard’s words had only served to put the Scarlet Company more on notice that the meeting arrangements were suspect; she thought this raised the chances of them bringing additional allies. The wizard denied that this was the case, asserting that the supposed conflict was just wasted energy and thought on the part of everyone. Darrow for his part was copacetic about the upcoming meeting, believing that if the Scarlet Company wanted to bring friends, they would bring them regardless. He also pointed out that a tavern setting would mean a constricted fight, if it came to it, so it would be easy to find a choke point and hold it.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the bickering was still ongoing, Dermot walked in and greeted them, asking for the latest word. Darrow and Shanni quickly got him up to speed on the potential ambush scenario at the Empty Fish, Jandrico’s offer for security assistance, and the Scarlet Company’s rogue Slipster dropping by. In return, Dermot related how he had looked over the meeting site and its surroundings. He described it as pretty typical, with some fields out back, some farms and fences to the front, streets and a well on one side and Cormaeril Vale on the other. If it came to a fight and they had to run, he said he would probably recommend the back door.

This fed back into Aerikoth and Shanni’s argument, as the wizard remained skeptical of an ambush. Shanni countered by emphasizing how adamant Juril had been that there would probably be a fight, along with the concern he expressed for her not to be there. Aerikoth took the point, but still did not believe the meeting would start with an ambush. As Darrow shrugged and continued drinking from his ale glass, Dermot cut to the central question of the meeting scenario, which was how many of them would go into the Empty Fish, and how many would hang back outside.

Darrow reckoned that at least he and Rahnee should go in, as the toughest warriors, which Dermot and Shanni seconded. Shanni, returning to the subject of the Scarlet Company’s intentions, then raised the idea that even if their counterparts meant them no harm directly, what if Cormaeril had decided to take matters into their own hands? Dermot thought she had a point, while Darrow approved of the chance to bash some Cormaeril heads as a bonus.

Discussion returned to tactical planning for the meeting. In response to a question from Shanni, Aerikoth indicated that he could take two of them, with all their equipment, along with him on a teleport. Dermot therefore recommended that the wizard enter the inn along with Darrow and Rahnee, ready to bring them out if necessary. Meanwhile, Dermot and Shanni would be watching the front and back entrances for trouble; if they ended up having any of Jandrico’s “friends” along, their allies could also hang back and wait for a signal. Since Juril was already expecting Shanni to try to come up with an excuse not to be there, she believed this would match his expectations. The three inside could explain she had come down with something horrible, she suggested, and that Dermot was administering healing poultices to her or whatever.

At this point, the always-solicitous Jandrico Swift stepped into the room, mentioning that he had to be off for a while, until later in the evening. He inquired if there was anything they needed before he departed. Shanni immediately said that they thought they should take him up on his offer. The innkeeper indicated he would need to know the details of the situation – not all, perhaps, but at least what the “insurance” he could arrange would need to cover.

After some further questioning from Shanni, Jandico informed them that four “insurance agents” could be made available for them outside the Empty Fish starting an hour after sundown – for the price of 1,000 gold per hour. Darrow whistled at the figure and Dermot did a double-take in reaction. Jandrico further specified that for that price, there would be no questions asked regarding the targets; whoever engaged the party would be dealt with. (_Looked at from the perspective of the "insurance" provider, in effect each "agent" is offering an all-you-can-kill service for 250 gold an hour - which for assassins seems a bargain rate. Of course Jandrico would be taking his cut off the top, so in reality it would probably work out to 200 gold received by each "agent" for the job. It is important to do the maths for these situations. --R_)

Shanni, after a few more questions, sighed and mentioned that she had “a bit stashed for a rainy day” and that this was probably one of those. She was particularly concerned about the possibility of them being outnumbered. Ever polite, Jandrico told them he considered them capable individuals, so perhaps the arrangement would not be necessary. Yet, he was willing to make the offer out of trust and gratitude for their previous actions.


----------



## Carlo-One

Dermot asked Aerikoth and Darrow what they thought of the offer of additional protection, before committing himself. The wizard tersely stated that it was unnecessary in his opinion. Darrow was more open to the idea, saying that if “Beast” – his pet nickname for Shanni – thought they needed it after talking to her boyfriend, he would cough up half a thousand. This statement caused a bit of spluttering in response from Shanni, who insisted that Juril wasn’t her boyfriend. The dwarf just chuckled and sipped his ale.

The ranger somewhat reluctantly agreed to pay a share, muttering that there had better be an ambush after all, as he started counting out gold trade-bars. Shanni and Darrow also pulled out their purses, ending up splitting the 1,000 gold cost three ways; Aerikoth made no move to contribute. Jandrico collected the money and told them that their “insurance” would be at the meeting site in two hours, starting at hour 19. In response to a question from Shanni, he informed her that if all went well, the party would not even know they were there, as no direct contact would be made. He explained that any enemies who attacked them outside the building, however, would be engaged. Jandrico then excused himself, wishing them a pleasant and peaceful evening.

Dermot commented that if there was a fight, the plan should be to lead it outside, so they could get their money’s worth. Shanni felt that she would look a right twit, as she put it, if there wasn’t an ambush, promising that Juril would then feel it too. She mentioned he had told her that one of their group had informed the Cormaerils about the upcoming meeting; though reportedly angry at first, they then said to go ahead with it. This smacked to Shanni of House Cormaeril having made their own arrangements regarding the meeting, even if the Scarlet Company did not start anything. Both Dermot and Shanni feelingly expressed their willingness to take on any Cormaeril forces.

Darrow, after glancing at the bottom of his empty ale mug and chuckling ironically, made the observation that they had just spent twice as much gold on "insurance" as they were likely to get for doing the job of removing the Scarlet Company from the city. Shanni said the thought had occurred to her as well. The petite rogue then brought up the problem of communications at the meeting site, between those inside and outside the building. Aerikoth confirmed he did not have a spell that could assist in the matter. Shanni expressed some concern about there being innocents in the place, which Dermot pointed out was another good reason for drawing any fighting outside.

Darrow, practical as ever, summed up his understanding of the plan. Rahnee, Aerikoth and he would go inside and "chit chat" with the Scarlets, as he put it. Assuming the Cormaerils attacked them inside, they would head outside - where Dermot, Shanni and their insurance would deal with the problem. Shanni suggested they have Aerikoth get them out, maybe to his place nearby, then return to the scene. Darrow thought it sounded workable. After thinking a bit, Shanni also asked if they could try to take the Scarlets alive. Darrow agreed that should be assumed, since he didn’t expect the mercenary company would start anything themselves.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the sun was sinking on Ches 20, there was still no sign of Rahnee and her companions were getting antsy. Shanni departed the Gatereach, saying she wanted to go to the meeting site in advance, to see things for herself. A little while later, Aerikoth, Darrow and Dermot also headed for the district outside the West Gate. Arriving outside the Empty Fish, they looked around for Shanni, seeing nothing. Darrow yelled for “the Beast” and Shanni stepped out of the shadow of a nearby house, pulling down the hood of her cloak.

The dwarf immediately informed her that it did not look like Rahnee would be able to make it, drawing an oath from Shanni. She thought it best that she remain hidden outside to watch the place, since her “friend” in the Scarlet Company would not be expecting her at the meeting. They agreed this would be best, with Dermot going inside in Rahnee’s place. Shanni asked about ways to signal them if she spotted extra “guests” coming. Darrow suggested she throw a rock through a window or something, which earned a thumbs-up from the petite rogue.

As the others started making for the tavern door, Shanni had a brief but very loud exchange with Dermot about her not feeling well and going home. She then ducked back into the shadows while Dermot, Darrow and Aerikoth entered the Empty Fish and seated themselves at an open table. Dermot earned Darrow’s appreciation by purchasing the first round of ales, although Aerikoth refused his. Meanwhile, Shanni found herself a concealed place to watch the road leading to the tavern, settled down and dug around to find a large-ish rock.

As the three adventurers inside the tavern were settling down and trying not to look too suspicious, their half-orc acquaintance Barzog wandered in and greeted them. Darrow and Dermot returned the greeting – the ranger showing his surprise more evidently – and queried what he was doing there. Barzog explained that Jandrico had given him a message: their “order” wouldn’t be ready until hour 19 at the earliest. The half-orc asked if that was all right. Dermot thought it would not be that long and Darrow indicated that would be fine. Aerikoth, silently and without expression, simply watched.

Barzog, his task done, took his leave, only pausing to stare back at a couple of tavern-goers who had been staring at him, and briefly check the bar prices. After he was gone, Dermot remarked on the half-orc’s conspicuousness and Aerikoth broke his silence to concur. Talk then turned to their Scarlet Company counterparts. In response to a question from Dermot, Darrow said that he thought they were a competent bunch, having previously taken up a contract to clear the road to Starmantle; Aerikoth mentioned there had been trolls and manticores in the region.

The wizard recalled that there were five members of the Scarlet Company: a fighter type named Juril; their halfling rogue, called Slipster he believed; a priest, named Firewine; a sorcerer, named Allasan or something similar; and a trained tracker and warrior of the woods named Elleban or something similar. Aerikoth deprecatingly indicated he was not sure if the names were accurate, admitting that he had not paid much attention to them. He mentioned that the sorcerer reputedly had some skill with fire, so if it came to violence, it would probably be best to eliminate him first. The wizard amended this by saying that they would be better served by departing the building if violence did occur, which Dermot agreed with. (_In past encounters, the Scarlet Company has been nothing but friendly and appreciative of their counterparts in Helm's Shadows, whether in Reddansyr or Starmantle. Nonetheless, I suppose that given the current circumstances of their hiring by House Cormaeril, appropriate caution in the meeting arrangements is warranted. I do find it curious that it seems no one has tried to figure out, or even really speculated about, what exactly the Scarlets have been hired to do in Westgate. That would seem to have at least some bearing on the situation. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

The three adventurers’ speculations were ended with the entrance into the Empty Fish of two men in scarlet cloaks. Aerikoth indicated that he recognized them as they walked over to the table. Firewine, the Scarlet Company’s cleric, spoke first and introduced himself and his companion, the sorcerer Ayllan. Greetings and further introductions were made by Dermot and Darrow, as their guests explained that the other members of their company should be there shortly. Firewine offered to get the next round of drinks as more chairs were found.

While the cleric was occupied at the bar, Ayllan began making small talk with Darrow, recognizing him as being from Clan Ironhelm. As the dwarf acknowledged this, Dermot broke in with a blunt question, asking why the two Scarlet Company members were early. Ayllan seemed puzzled by this, acknowledging that others had yet to arrive, but pointing out that not all of Dermot’s companions were there either. The ranger tersely responded that one lady was away on business and the other was ill; Aerikoth added that other members of their company had left to pursue their own endeavors.

Firewine returned with their drinks and Darrow joked jovially about it just being a boys night out, winking conspiratorially. Ayllan, a glass of Westgate Ruby in hand, mentioned that he had become aware of the quality of Ironhelm work when spending some time in Teziir, but said he had not had the pleasure of visiting the clan itself. Dermot quipped in response that it was a great place to go for the beer and stay for the politics. Darrow somewhat apologetically admitted that his clan were not exactly welcoming hosts.

The Scarlet’s sorcerer mentioned that they had spent their time lately around Reddansyr and Starmantle, with Darrow’s fights in the latter city now somewhat legendary, which the dwarf was pleased to hear. Ayllan understood that his companion Slipster made some coin wagering on Darrow’s success. The reference prompted Firewine to ask when their hin was expected to arrive. Ayllan admitted that he did not keep track well of his comings and goings, which he commented was probably for the better. Dermot pressed further on the other members and was reassured by Firewine that they were expected shortly. He alluded to the understanding that the meeting would occur after sundown, noting he and Ayllan had watched the sunset on their way in.

As Firewine continued with some small talk, the cleric querying about the lack of a priest in Helm’s Shadows, another man in a scarlet cloak entered the Empty Fish, holding out an open palm to their table in greeting. Darrow invited him over for a seat and and ale, receiving a polite thanks in return; the newcomer said he preferred a mulled wine, as the night air was crisp. Walking over to the table after placing his order, he looked around for a chair, eventually finding one and sitting with his back to the door. Dermot raised his near-empty flagon in greeting, as the man introduced himself as Elebril.

The Scarlet’s ranger, looking at Dermot, said he trusted he would watch their backs for them, which Dermot acknowledged. Elebril then observed that two members of both companies were missing from the gathering. Darrow explained that one was under the weather and one away on personal business. Dermot asked if this was a problem and Elebril said in response that as long as their discussion was fruitful, he had no issue, expecting to say relatively little in any case.

Some lighthearted joking and conversation followed, until Dermot asked when they would start “business talking”. Firewine retorted that he believed Helm’s Shadows was the one who had called the meeting. The cleric indicated he had no problem waiting for the others, having no other business to discuss, and mentioning that he enjoyed meeting fellow comrades of the road, as he put it, and hearing about their adventures. However, they could talk business whenever they liked. Dermot took a deep breath in response and got to the point: his company was there on behalf of the Guild.


----------



## Carlo-One

Firewine asked which guild Dermot was speaking of and was told the Merc’s Guild, who was not happy about an off-the-books contract with a noble house around there (meaning the Cormaerils). This led the Scarlet’s cleric to further query which “books” he was talking about and assert his unfamiliarity with such a concept. Dermot looked to Darrow for help and the dwarf explained that the mercenaries guild controlled mercenary contracts inside the city of Westgate. Specifically, the guild was saying the Scarlet Company was not registered with them and had taken a contract with a certain noble house in the city. Dermot further explained that the way the guild saw it, the Scarlets were working on their turf without cutting them in. Darrow, wanting to be fair, admitted that they’d had bad run-ins with this noble house in the past, and it was true they had done a lot of work for a rival house. But, the dwarf continued, the house the Scarlets were supposed to have hooked up with was bad news.

Interrupting the serious tenor of the conversation, the Scarlet’s rogue Slipster arrived, asking if he had missed any fun. Darrow, just as he had the last time he saw the hin at the Gatereach, immediately moved his hand to his coinpurse. Slipster mentioned that his companion Juril had stayed out front, mumbling something about door duty, in case anyone wanted the big lug. The hin then announced he was getting a drink and grabbed a Suzale from the bartender. As Slipster walked over to their table, Darrow made a show of putting his coinpurse on the table in plain sight, with a somewhat wry grin at the others at the table, announcing that he didn’t want it growing legs. The hin looked around and announced that he would just stand at the table, given the lack of halfling-sized chairs.

With the Scarlet Company now all present and accounted for, Dermot summed things up by telling them the Merc's Guild was upset, they might be in some bad business, and the guild wanted them to leave the city for a bit. The ranger and his companions thought they would see if they could help sort this out. The Scarlet’s cleric Firewine informed Slipster about the fact there was a history of bad blood between Helm’s Shadows and House Cormaeril. Ayllan stated that he failed to see why historical issues had to disturb their current situation. Aerikoth immediately replied, speaking for the first time, pointing out that the issues they had were current and not historical, looking impassively at the Scarlet’s sorcerer. Dermot backed this up, saying that the politics were hot, meaning the situation the Cormaerils found themselves in. In a more conciliatory tone, the ranger then appealed to the Scarlet Company as fellow professionals, saying he knew leaving a contract was galling, but that it might be best all round to make peace with the local guild and look for something elsewhere.

Firewine then changed tack and queried if he had it right, that Helm’s Shadows were being employed by House Urdo against House Cormaeril. Aerikoth bluntly denied this and Dermot stated that they were just the voice of the guild, not having taken a contract from any noble house. Firewine persisted, however, and asked who ran the guild, implying that he knew about Losifan Urdo’s role in it. The Scarlet’s ranger, Elebril, meanwhile appeared to have taken Dermot’s words to heart, admitting that it was true they may have run afoul of the local mercenaries guild rules. Dermot, addressing Firewine’s implication, temporized by saying he was sure there was a noble or two somewhere in the guild, but emphasized that they all had to follow the guild rules. (_Of course Losifan Urdo, as the head recruiter for the Mercenaries Guild, is taking advantage of his position in order to run off the Scarlet Company mercenaries hired by Urdo's enemies in House Cormaeril. Given the previous experience of the members of Helm's Shadows in having to register with the guild to gain work in Westgate, I have little doubt that such rules have validity, at least from the guild's perspective. I also have little doubt that such rules are selectively enforced, namely when it suits the guild leaders. --R_)

There followed a good deal of back-and-forth about the validity of the rules, both among and between the two companies, although it was kept at a respectful level. Slipster, who was drinking heavily and rather dismissive of the politics involved, suddenly asked how the party knew the Scarlet Company was working for Cormaeril. Darrow, shrugging, explained that the guild had come to them with the job. The hin muttered something about Urdo spies in reply. After Darrow pointed out that they didn’t want to run afoul of each other if it could be avoided, the conversation seemed to reach a natural break, as first Firewine then Darrow decided to refresh their drinks.

Slipster resumed the discussion by telling Helm’s Shadows that they had nothing against them personally, nor business-wise, which Dermot reciprocated. The hin then asked, however, why they were doing the merc guild’s dirty work. Darrow explained that they had done jobs for them in the past, actually for as long as he had been a member of the group. So they had a good working relationship with the guild. Slipster more pointedly asked why them, specifically, asking about the guild’s angle. Dermot and Darrow could not answer to the hin’s satisfaction and the conversation went in circles for a little while, although they all ended up chuckling about it.

The Scarlet’s cleric Firewine tactfully intervened, observing that they seemed to have some conflicting orders as companies. He nevertheless hoped that their discussion could be fruitful, leading to a just resolution of the situation. Darrow thought that was part of the reason they were picked for the job by the guild and agreed with the priest. Ayllan, the Scarlet’s sorcerer, sighed at the prospect of further drawn-out discussions, saying it could be a long night.


----------



## Carlo-One

Rahnee shortly afterwards entered the tavern, pushing her hood back and casually looking around. Darrow glanced at the door, smiled and waved a greeting. As Rahnee walked up to their table, Slipster managed an approximation of a bow and offered to fetch a chair for her, an offer which she sweetly accepted. The halfling, apparently not having expected her to take him up on it, muttered to himself as he lugged a chair as large as himself over. Rahnee thanked him and greeted everyone as she sat, apologizing for her lateness.

After wiping his sweaty brow, Slipster got straight to the point, saying that her companions had been dancing around the problem, that apparently their bosses did not like his company’s bosses. Dermot rolled his eyes at the halfling’s description, but nonetheless nodded in agreement. Slipster’s eyes went to the door then back to Rahnee, who picked up on his meaning; she mentioned that the Scarlet’s fighter Juril was still standing outside when she entered the Empty Fish. The halfling explained that he had insisted on pulling door duty on a cold night.

Rahnee unsuccessfully tried to prompt Aerikoth to speak, then decided to take the reins of the conversation. She artfully described her company’s surprise at their company being hired by their current employer – meaning House Cormaeril – alluding to the Cormaerils’ history and her previous impression that the Scarlet Company was more inclined to the side of rightness. The Scarlet’s cleric Firewine interjected that they had so far seen nothing evil about their employers. He admitted that some of the things they had done in Westgate had been irregular, as he put it, but not terribly malicious. The Scarlet’s ranger Elebril chimed in, saying that their employers did not seem to be terribly concerned about the welfare of others.

Rahnee then bluntly offered up the information that there was a price on the Scarlet Company’s head – a fairly substantial one – to make sure that they left town, dead or alive. Firewine was aghast at this, while Slipster wondered how much was being offered and Elebril was sobered by the thought. Rahnee leaned back casually in her chair, watching their reactions, before making the point that House Cormaeril was not well-liked, so there would be many who would take some joy in spiking the House, as she put it. Darrow and Dermot took the opportunity to reinforce her points.

Firewine quickly protested that they had not known of their employer's reputation before coming to Westgate. The Scarlet’s cleric explained that one of their representatives had found the company in Starmantle and made a business proposition. Rahnee with a friendly chuckle remarked that all too often in their line of work, they found out too late what the real story might be – especially in Westgate, added Darrow.


----------



## Carlo-One

Further discussion was interrupted by Rahnee, lacking a drink of her own, deciding to lean over and grab Darrow's mug to take a sip from it. The dwarf’s eyes bulged as he protested, but then he relented and said he would get another round. As he got up, he slid his ale over to his companion, saying all she had to do was ask. Slipster warned of dwarf hairs in there, but Rahnee continued sipping anyway, after a suspicious glance into the mug. Aerikoth declined another drink, so Rahnee said she would take another as well. Dermot, perhaps feeling the effects, said he only wanted half an ale.

Darrow returned, precariously balancing four ale mugs, but managed to hand them out without mishap. Dermot, continuing with the theme of House Cormaeril’s history, described them as a pack of Cormyrian exiles with a gang of assassins at their back, which Rahnee confirmed was the Fire Knives. Dermot also referred to them beating up nobles after dark to strongarm electoral votes. As Slipster received the last ale, he said he would bring it outside to Juril, then walked out the tavern door.

Outside, the halfling found the Scarlet’s fighter looking rather cold and talking to Shanni. The halfling told his large companion with a wink that he’d brought him something, offering up the ale, but not one for his girlfriend. This gave some pause to Juril, who was surprised and perhaps did not take it as a joke. Shanni, however, smoothly told Slipster that she had just been getting a bit of air, not having been feeling too good and thinking it would help. Slipster invited them in, saying he didn’t think anyone would bother them. While Juril pressed the ale mug to his lips, hiding his face, Shanni asserted she didn’t think a stuffy tavern would make her feel any better. The halfling in response said he would leave the two lovebirds alone for the moment, inviting them again into the warmth when they were done.

Back inside, Slipster sat down and informed the others around the table that Juril was outside talking to his girlfriend and should be in shortly. This earned an eyebrow raise from Dermot, as conversation continued about House Cormaeril’s past. Rahnee, challenged to offer an example of something despicable done by Cormaeril, described how one of their nobles was responsible for the murders of “street ladies” and how she had disguised herself as one to trap them, nearly being killed in the process. Addressing the Scarlet’s cleric Firewine, she also offered to have a truthsaying spell cast upon her, to verify her story. In response, he said that they had offered his company much to think upon, then called for another glass of wine. _(As the chronicles tell it, the incident Rahnee describes involving a minor Cormaeril noble named Istvan was perhaps not so clear-cut. Dressed as a streetwalker, she lured him behind a building outside West Gate. There, her companions Brok-Tul and Jokull, posing as Fire Knives, beat and threatened the noble, in order to confirm the assassins' link with House Cormaeril. Given the sorts of things Cormaeril and the Fire Knives actually did, however, I cannot fully condemn even such an apparently underhanded and violent action. --C)_


----------



## Carlo-One

As Firewine was receiving his drink at the bar, the Scarlet’s fighter Juril came through the door and greeted his companion. The cleric inquired how it was going and the fighter replied that he had been speaking with Shanni for a bit. She said she was feeling a great deal worse than she thought originally and asked to be escorted home. Firmly, Juril said he would do this, in order to protect her. This earned an eyebrow raise from Firewine, who assented. As the fighter departed with an uneasy stride, Darrow, Dermot and Aerikoth exchanged wary looks and Rahnee shrugged slightly in response.

Dermot resumed the conversation, telling the Scarlet Company that if there was no more to talk about until additional thought was given to the situation, maybe they could meet again the next day. Firewine, sipping some more Westgate Ruby, said perhaps that would be best, but perhaps they could come to some sort of resolution now. The cleric was particularly troubled by the price put on on their head by the Mercenaries Guild, a point which Dermot honed in on. Darrow further advised that the Scarlets make inquiries about their current employer. Both the dwarf and Rahnee emphasized that the two companies had not done anything to each other previously, encouraging the other company to move on to a different city and drop the Cormaeril contract. Dermot said he didn’t know if they could get the price on the Scarlet's heads lifted, but they could sure throw their weight behind it.

A stone then came crashing through a small window, causing Rahnee to immediately leap to her feet and Dermot to utter a worried exclamation. Firewine asked if there was a problem, to which Darrow replied that it was a sign that the meeting was over and trouble was brewing. Firewine in response finished his drink as Dermot said it was nice meeting them, but that was the signal for if someone with malice aforethought decided to show up. The Scarlet’s cleric, perhaps influenced by the amount of wine he had imbibed, suggested that those of his company should remain and talk, as they had much to discuss. Rahnee indicated she and her companions would return at sundown the following day. Darrow, after checking his coinpurse, got up to leave along with Aerikoth and Dermot. The ranger nodded towards the back door, leading them and Rahnee outside.

As the four stepped into the moonlit night, Shanni snuck up behind the back of a shadowy figure flanking the rear entrance and slashed his throat. She then quickly explained to the others that a group of assassins had snuck up, after the Scarlet Company had gone inside. Darrow asked where Jandrico’s insurance was and Dermot replied that time had run out.

The party was then targeted by crossbow bolts coming out of the night and the adventurers scattered to engage their foes. After dealing with two assassins in the back of the tavern, Shanni called out that more were coming from around front, prompting Darrow to yell out a challenge and charge around the corner of the building. After a flurry of blows and bolts from all sides, including some originating from beyond the tavern grounds, the company remained standing. A total of five assassins lay dead, their bodies sprawled around the grounds of the Empty Fish.

Still breathing heavily from his exertions during the short but sharp fight, Darrow complimented Shanni on the signal. The petite rogue said she had hoped her companions would catch onto the situation from what Juril said to them in the tavern. The dwarf replied he hadn’t been sure what she was playing at, in that regard, but that the stone through the window was subtle enough.

Juril at this point ran over and asked what had happened, saying he had heard fighting out back and was just about to come help Shanni. Rahnee explained that Shanni – who had stepped back into the shadows when she heard someone approaching – had been attacked by thieves; this prompted an expression of concern from Juril. Shanni appeared and told the Scarlet’s fighter that he had best get his friends out of the tavern. As Dermot encouraged them all to leave the scene, Darrow suggested they check the bodies for clues and then head back to the Gatereach. Juril said he would let his companions know of the ambush and charged off. Darrow and Shanni then carefully looted the bodies as Dermot tried to get them moving, eventually succeeding.

On the walk back to the area outside Mulsantir’s Gate, Shanni mentioned that if nothing had happened, she would have come inside the tavern in around another ten minutes, not having seen any danger until then. Darrow agreed with her that the Scarlet Company likely was not in on the ambush. The dwarf was not completely sure, however, and Dermot qualified this by saying not all of them were, at least. Shanni stuck up for Juril, saying she was pretty sure he totally was not, in her words. The rogue also mentioned her appreciation for Jandrico’s friends, as the fight might’ve been worse if not for their presence – which her companions had barely noticed in the heat of battle.


----------



## Carlo-One

Shanni went on to describe some of what she had seen from her vantage point outside the Empty Fish. She drew the conclusion that the Scarlet Company had been very wary of them; the rogue had observed their sorcerer sending in his familiar first, then coming to take a look see with one of his buddies, as she put it. This did not bother Rahnee, who said it was good to know that they had not turned stupid since they had last met. Shanni continued her narrative, mentioning that a third company member had arrived, then finally Juril and Slipster last. Juril stopped outside to watch, like she had asked him to.

Dermot wondered out loud if they had done enough to change the Scarlet Company’s minds. Rahnee perceptively stated that if they did not attend the next meeting on the morrow, then she would say so. Darrow said he thought that if five dead assassins weren’t enough to sway them, nothing would, Rahnee nodding in agreement.

The company put further discussion on hold until they reached the safer environs of the Gatereach Inn. Shanni mentioned Juril had told her the Scarlets would have to pay back the contract fee if they departed, but they did not have enough to do so. Both she and Darrow brought up the idea of providing them with some funds, Darrow suggesting splitting the reward with them. Dermot found the situation awkward, observing that either way, the Scarlet Company would have rich nobles with knives out for their necks.

The ranger was less keen on doling out any more of the party’s gold, given what their “insurance” had already cost them, but he did suggest they might hire them for something. Rahnee shared that she had bought several wagons of goods to go to “Veranbrok” and Shanni added that Darrow’s brewing gear would need to be delivered there, as well. Rahnee then asked how much the Scarlet Company needed to pay off their contract. Shanni told her that Juril had said 1,500 gold, which caused Darrow’s eyes to bulge and Dermot to grimace in response. The petite rogue mentioned that she had picked up a couple of the assassins’ magic daggers, which could sell for a bit. Aerikoth questioned why the needed to pay at all, as the contract was obviously agreed upon under false pretenses, and from the Mercenaries Guild’s point of view was null and void from the beginning. (_The legal logic is impeccable, of course. In practical terms, it would be a dicey prospect for a small adventuring company to inform a noble house with a large assassins guild that they are abandoning a contract and keeping the money. The smart move would therefore be to keep the money and leave town immediately. As Rahnee and her companions have observed, the Scarlet Company has previously demonstrated its lack of stupidity. --R_)

Rahnee at this point turned the conversation to why the Fire Knives had sent assassins. Shanni queried how she knew they were Fire Knives; Rahnee responded that she had seen the insignia before, up close. All agreed that prior to continuing the fight against the Fire Knives and House Cormaeril, they wanted the Scarlets out of the way before any further trouble occurred. Shanni excused herself, saying she wanted to do a quick prowl before bed and might try to see if the Scarlets got away. Rahnee thought this a good idea but warned her to be careful, bantering a bit with her about Juril as well before the petite rogue put the hood of her cloak up and went out again into the night.


----------



## Carlo-One

Cormaeril Castle​The next morning on Ches 21, members of the company trickled into the Gatereach’s bar room and greeted Jandrico Swift, who was glad to see them well after the previous night’s events. Aerikoth was the last to arrive, as usual not having slept at the inn with the others. As he walked in, the others were in the midst of breakfast, Darrow enthusiastically tucking into a large quantity of sausages and griddle cakes. The mage helped himself to a modest portion of food as the conversation turned to the prospect of going after House Cormaeril, with Shanni suggesting they concentrate on proving the House’s relationship with the Fire Knives, rather than on directly destroying them, which could get them in hot water with the Westgate authorities.

Dermot, looking grim, said she should tell Aerikoth about the Watch. Shanni revealed that the Watch had sent a summons to the Gatereach, which led to Rahnee leaving earlier that morning to go see the Watch Commander. Aerikoth remarked that this was not the first time they had received such a summons. Regarding the matter of House Cormaeril, the wizard made it clear that he did not share the others’ hesitancy in taking them on directly, given their history with the company and the other noble houses of Westgate.

Interrupting what was becoming an increasingly heated debate between Shanni and Aerikoth, the Scarlet’s rogue Slipster waltzed into the room, saying he thought he would find them there. Dermot did a quick double-take in response as the halfling removed his hood, apparently having traveled incognito. Slipster said he just wanted to let them know that his company was heading out of town. They planned to take the road to Starmantle, to see what it looked like after they had reopened it, and check in on a few villages along the way.

Darrow, after saying he was glad nothing had happened to the Scarlets the previous night, also thought this was a smart move. Shanni expressed regret that the two companies had had to cross paths in this way and Dermot asked if there was anything they could do. The halfling declined, saying they could just come look up the Scarlet Company someday in Starmantle if they had any work for them. As an apparent afterthought, Slipster mentioned that “somebody’s boyfriend” had wanted to come and say goodbye, but they had all decided it wouldn't be a good idea. Both the halfling and Darrow chuckled at this, which actually elicited a sympathetic expression of thanks from Shanni to Juril. Slipster then put his hood back up and departed. _(I am glad to see that the matter with the Scarlet Company was resolved without violence - at least between the two adventuring groups, that is to say. My predecessor as senior initiate "R" previously hinted at such an outcome. The Scarlets' actions, involving the deliberate breaking of a contract and fleeing the city, would not normally be something I would consider in their place. Yet, given the circumstances, this indeed seems to have been the best path forward for them, and not unjustified. A good example of how one must think and sometimes act outside of the formal strictures of agreements. --C_)

The debate over what to do with House Cormaeril resumed. Shanni and Dermot were for raiding Castle Cormaeril to find proof of the House’s links to the Fire Knives, without necessarily leaving everyone there dead. Dermot pointed out there was the quiet way in through the sewers they had found, which might offer a more thiefly approach. Even Darrow was skeptical that going into the castle and using violence to completely eliminate the Cormaerils would then garner a favorable reaction from the other Westgate houses. Shanni made the ironic point that the dwarf was actually supporting a less violent approach than Aerikoth, which should tell the wizard something. The wizard, however, would not be deterred from his stated goal: to eliminate the members of the Cormaeril family that took an active hand in the assassins guild. Clarifying his stance, he stated there was little need to kill every hireling or servant if they chose to leave the castle instead. (_Implying that they all would be massacred without hesitation, if they remained? --R_)

Still wanting some official cover for their future actions, Shanni, Dermot and Darrow said they planned to go see Losifan Urdo at the Mercenaries Guild. Aerikoth refused to accompany them, saying he had some things to check on and did not understand their desire to talk further with various individuals about the issue. He added, however, they should be sure to inform Losifan of the success of getting the Scarlet Company to depart. Dermot and Shanni both attempted to get Aerikoth to go along with the group, saying they all should be on the same page in what they heard from Urdo. However, the mage remained adamant in his desire to hear nothing further on the matter, as his opinion would not be swayed.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow, Dermot and Shanni said a brief goodbye to Aerikoth and then headed for the Mercenaries Guild in the East Gate district. The clerk at the entry desk said they could go up to see Losifan Urdo shortly, but first needed to update the list for “Helm’s Shadows” to list any new company members and everyone’s place of origin; she explained there had been an unfortunate mix-up with a mercenary from Waterdeep that had led to the new rule. The three filled in their own information and Rahnee’s, being aware she was from Waterdeep, but none of them knew where Aerikoth was from. His entry was therefore left blank, which was noted by the clerk. (_Yet another indication of how little is known by the rest of the company about the wizard. --R_)

Upstairs in Losifan’s office, the adventurers gave a summary brief of their success, which the Mercenaries Guild officer was naturally pleased to hear about. He told them that if the Scarlet Company had not been seen in the city by the end of the month of Ches, thereby proving they had actually departed, then the contract fee could be collected. Losifan also strongly hinted that while the Mercenaries Guild could not officially do anything about House Cormaeril and the Fire Knives, he suspected that if an aggrieved guild member company chose to go after them, neither the Guild nor the Croamarkh of Westgate – meaning Lord Scirkas Urdo – would be displeased.

On the way back to the Gatereach, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni stopped at Shalush Myrkeer’s shop in the Market district, selling some of the items they had looted from their encounter with the assassins and making a few purchases as well. Once safely back at the inn, they were just starting to have lunch in the bar room when they heard someone in the main room inquiring for Lady Roaringhorn’s companions. Presently a middle-aged man with an erect posture in a City Watch uniform strode up and introduced himself as Commander Meynn, confirming that they were in fact associates of Rahnee. Shanni painted a grin on her face and curtsied, as Darrow and Dermot greeted the Watch officer and the two silent Watch guards who had accompanied him.

Meynn informed them that earlier that morning, Rahnee had come to the Watch headquarters in the Tower in Market district in order to discuss the recent occurrence at the Empty Fish tavern. He indicated that she had satisfied his inquiries, but there would be some delay before she could be released, as the presiding magistrate was temporarily unwell. Meynn, with a bit of embarrassment, further explained that it was the kind of unwellness that normally cleared up in several hours, he believed. Until then, Rahnee would remain as an official guest, although he expected her to return to them by that evening. Meynn said she had asked him to convey this information to them at the Gatereach, given her current circumstances.

The Watch officer then turned to leave, but then suddenly paused and turned back, causing Shanni to hurriedly brighten her grin that had started to immediately fade. Meynn said that, since they were new to Westgate, perhaps he should mention one peculiarity of the city’s law: the remit of the City Watch did not extend to noble dwellings outside of the city walls. He then counseled them to be careful, if they found themselves in such a dwelling. For if there were an incident, he stated, the Croamarkh in theory could order an intervention, yet he did not recall this ever happening. Shanni protested there was no need to worry, as they were not going knocking on any nobles' doors any time soon. Meynn smiled slightly in response, as he took his leave.

After some discussion among Darrow, Dermot and Shanni regarding the implications of the Watch Commander’s visit, the three informed Jandrico Swift that they might be leaving town for a bit, departing before nightfall. When the innkeeper asked where they would be headed, Shanni temporized, saying probably in the direction of Tallwell, then see where the road took them. Jandrico simply nodded in response, saying that should Aerikoth or Rahnee inquire about it, he would inform them.


----------



## Carlo-One

After waiting until nightfall on Ches 21 and having neither Rahnee nor Aerikoth appear, Shanni, Dermot and Darrow – most especially Shanni – were getting antsy. The petite rogue snapped a bit at Jandrico Swift as he politely inquired of them if there had been any word, while they occupied stools at the bar. Dermot, at least, took advantage of the situation by ordering three drinks appropriate for gulping. Darrow paid for his own beer and the ranger got himself a slug of spirits; Shanni declined, believing it would not be good for her mood.

Jandrico, tactful as ever, moved to the inn’s common room, leaving the three alone. As they debated what to do in the absence of their two companions, a City Watchman entered the bar room, brushing some rain from his outer garment. He inquired if they were “Helm’s Shadows”, a fact which Dermot confirmed, although seemingly halfheartedly.

The watchman, who was apparently glad to get in out of the storm, but somewhat taken aback by Shanni’s grumpiness, stammered out that Watch Commander Meynn had sent him to give the company an update. He explained that the magistrate in charge of Lady Roaringhorn's situation had not recovered yet and was perhaps even a little worse. Shanni muttered that the magistrate should stop drinking, then he’d get over the hangover, which earned a chuckle from Darrow and a raised eyebrow from Dermot. The last part of Meynn’s message, however, warned them to be on their guard and invited them to come to the Tower in the morning.

Dermot said that they acknowledged the message. The ranger, taking sympathy on the beleaguered watchman, then offered him a healthy swig from his flask, as Jandrico had apparently left the building and was not available to provide any drinks. The watchman in gratitude offered his name – Jomo – and said to ask for him at the Tower if they needed anything. Shanni merely humphed in reaction as Jomo departed.

A few minutes later, a wet-looking Jandrico took up his usual position behind the bar. He asked what news was there from the Watch, mentioning that he had passed the watchman going and coming. Dermot shared that the magistrate was “ill” again, which did not seem to surprise the innkeeper. Jandrico informed them that he had made some inquiries about Rahnee’s situation and hoped to receive some information on the morrow. This did nothing for Shanni’s impatience, but her two companions philosophically decided to drink and speculate more, before turning in upstairs.


----------



## Carlo-One

The morning of Ches 22, the three adventurers found their wayward mage in the bar room of the Gatereach. Jandrico greeted them and then went to help Goruna prepare breakfast. Dermot asked Aerikoth what he had been up to and the mage vaguely replied that he had some preparations to see to, elsewhere, but it did not have anything to do with House Cormaeril. Darrow and Shanni indicated that they had come around to Aerikoth’s way of thinking about a more direct approach against Cormaeril, following their meeting with Losifan Urdo the previous morning. Dermot said that they had a bit of approval from some quarters to go ahead, as the ranger put it, but he was still in favor of only killing those that mattered.

Goruna and Jandrico placed an ample breakfast before them, then Jandrico excused himself to see if there was any word from his inquiries the previous night. Shanni and Dermot explained that the magistrate in charge of the Empty Fish assassins case was dragging his feet and keeping Rahnee in custody, because he was “ill” and unable to sign her release. They were for going to see about their incarcerated companion and leaving discussion about assaulting Cormaeril Castle until later. Given that their best option, put forward by Darrow, was to enter the castle via the sewers, the wizard said he was in no hurry for it.

Jandrico returned at this point and, after ensuring that everything was satisfactory with their meal, indicated that he had some information, if they were interested. The innkeeper revealed that his sources had told him that the magistrate Lemuel, who was responsible for the order releasing the Lady Rahnee, had been poisoned – and not by the Night Masks. Shanni was unsurprised by this. Jandrico further explained that the magistrate lived, but was too sick to act in his official capacity, and was expected to receive a visit from a temple healer that morning. The innkeeper expressed his hope that Lady Rahnee would be out by the afternoon, then excused himself to attend to business.

Following some discussion about what the poisoning tactic might mean for Rahnee, the four adventurers decided they should go to the Tower in the Market District, where she was being detained by the Watch. Once inside the main entrance, Dermot approached the clerk on duty and asked to see Jomo, the watchman who had visited the Gatereach the previous night, about the Roaringhorn case. After getting more information from Dermot about himself and the company, the clerk dispatched one of the guards to fetch Jomo.

After several minutes of waiting, Jomo finally appeared, approaching the company and being greeted by Dermot. The Watchman motioned to them to follow him to an interior room, where he gave them an update on Lady Roaringhorn’s situation. According to what Watch Commander Meynn had told him, someone had poisoned the magistrate Lemuel, who was supposed to sign her release order the previous day. Jomo observed that the magistrate was known for his drinking, so his actual condition was not diagnosed at first, but a temple cleric was expected to arrive to tend to him.

Shanni said that she found the situation a bit too coincidental and they were interested in how it came to happen. Jomo's face reddened and he told them that was all he knew, speculating that perhaps someone had slipped something into the magistrate’s drink to make him sick. Some further questioning of Jomo led them to the conclusion that there was nothing more that could be done, until the magistrate had recovered sufficiently to sign Rahnee’s release. (_It seems that Jandrico's sources were on the mark about all the details of this rather embarrassing incident involving the magistrate. Poisoning him in this manner appeared to be a delaying tactic - perhaps thereby giving the Fire Knives a chance to regroup after the incident at the Empty Fish? --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

After the watchman had returned to his duties, the four adventurers ended up cooling their heels for another hour or so in the main entry area of the Tower, having nothing better to do. Around highsun, however, they suddenly heard some distant shouts and yells, apparently coming from the floor above them. Booted feet running were also heard, then all of the sounds stopped. As they wondered what was going on, Darrow declared that it sounded like a ruckus, the dwarf assuring them he had heard one before.

The City Watch members on duty in the entry chamber began to look uneasy, so Darrow offered them a hand in busting some heads, if needed. The Watch clerk, after somewhat nervously stating he was sure everything was under control, asked him to just wait. Shortly thereafter, the City Watch shift commander arrived, accompanied by a watchman, and pointed at Aerikoth. He then asked the watchman if Aerikoth was the wizard in blue robes he had previously described. After a bit of squinting and appearing somewhat crestfallen, the watchman indicated that was not the case, mentioning that “the other one” was taller and had an enormous moustache. As Shanni inquired after the problem, using colorful language, the Watch shift commander just sighed.

Dermot diplomatically offered to help, prompting the Watch shift commander to briefly introduce himself and mention that there had been an incident. He then went off to see if Watch Commander Meynn could be found. Shanni guessed that a wizard had escaped, or had come into the Tower and helped someone else escape, which led Darrow to wonder if it might not be Rahnee. Further speculation was cut short by the arrival of Meynn, who asked them to adjourn with him to an antechamber.

The Watch Commander first offered his apologies for the delay in releasing Lady Roaringhorn, although he claimed that was beyond his control. After first carefully looking Aerikoth over, Meynn told them that a short while ago, a blue-robed mage had appeared in the room that Lady Roaringhorn was being hosted in. Despite the scrutiny, Aerikoth showed no reaction and just stared intently at Meynn. The Watch Commander then related how the guards outside had not noticed the mage's arrival until Rahnee called them over and politely explained that she had go on “family business”, after which she and her companion disappeared.

Meynn explained that this had caused some consternation, as the guards at first thought the two had turned invisible and fled. The Watch Commander, although professing little knowledge of magic, believed that they were long gone by now. He also noted there had been some confusion among the Watch as to who was responsible, as the wizard's clothing was similar to that of Aerikoth’s. Shanni, looking as irritable as ever, folded her arms and questioned if there was any word other than “family business” to explain Rahnee’s disappearance. Meynn said he was afraid that it was all they knew, or would be likely to know. The Watch Commander indicated that he would have to sort out the mess on his end, but the others were free to leave the Tower whenever they wished.


----------



## Carlo-One

With Rahnee now gone, it was decided to decamp back to the Gatereach and have a private conversation about what to do next. Jandrico Swift, as soon as they arrived, asked for news of Lady Roaringhorn and was told by Shanni that a wizard came in and whisked her away. After they had waited for a couple of hours, of course, she added with irritation.

Jandrico at first was puzzled by this, but when the petite rogue added that Rahnee had not tried to resist and had mentioned something about family business, the innkeeper nodded knowingly. Jandrico explained that Rahnee’s brother Madrigal had once made an appearance at the inn, on "family business". The innkeeper described him as quite a character, with his flowing blue robes and a great moustache.

Dermot thought he remembered the occurrence and Darrow confirmed the description matched that provided by the Watch. Jandrico, although demurring to speak of the Lady Rahnee’s business, noted that she had intimated having last left her family in Waterdeep on somewhat uncertain terms. Shanni found this at least somewhat reassuring.

The innkeeper then took orders from the four adventurers, including a top-up for Dermot’s flask and an ale for Darrow; Aerikoth required nothing. Shanni had been talking about a bubble bath, but sighed and said she was not sure how long they would be there for, so settled for whatever Dermot was getting in his flask. After the ever-efficient Jandrico had met their needs, they retired upstairs, where once behind closed doors they discussed in detail how and when they wanted to hit Cormaeril Castle. While they talked, Shanni sorted and packed Rahnee’s leftover belongings, followed by her own, in preparation for departing the Gatereach.

The consensus was to wait past midnight and enter the castle via the secret sewer entrance, which would give them the best chance for achieving surprise, as well as for Aerikoth to prepare his spells. Dermot summarized the plan thusly: wait for cover of night, just after midnight. Head to the Shore, get into the sewers, and try their luck at the way in they found down there. Look for signs of the Fire Knives and the Cormaeril family, and do what they can to hurt both, looking for any useful information on the way that might help finish the job. The Black Boot tavern in Market would be where they could rendezvous afterwards if they succeeded but needed to scatter; if they failed, they would try to get out of the sewers and head outside the city to take the road to Teziir.

Dermot then raised the question of what they should do with the heads of the family, Tagreth Cormaeril and the others. Shanni asked if he meant that literally and the ranger nodded, saying he wished he had something better as an option than “eliminating” the threat, as Darrow put it. Dermot and Shanni agreed it would be helpful to look for something that would serve to bring down the House for good, by destroying their power.

Dermot also brought up the matter of disguises and covering their tracks. Although Shanni was short on extra clothing, the idea of leaving behind at the scene some of their previously looted Night Mask equipment was approved, to help point the blame elsewhere. Dermot then volunteered to go to the Market and procure some extra clothing and dyes, so they could all prepare dark outfits for the coming night assault. Shanni and Darrow decided to go along as well.


----------



## Carlo-One

The remainder of Ches 22 was passed in preparation for that evening's efforts. With midnight close at hand, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni made their way to Aerikoth’s house outside of West Gate. The sunny day had turned into a rainy night by then, perhaps slightly dampening the spirits of Darrow and Shanni; Dermot claimed that he welcomed the rain. The wizard’s place was found by memory and spotting his raven familiar Zeluth perched under the eaves. Dermot knocked a couple of times and was told by Aerikoth to enter.

The three adventurers dripped on the wizard’s floor as Aerikoth welcomed them inside, although he noted he had no food or drink there to offer. Zeluth flew in and found a perch, coming in out of the rain and curiously watching his master’s guests. Dermot offered the wizard a bundle, saying he hoped it would fit. Aerikoth regarded the dark robe and indicated he was loath to remove his enhanted robes for it, but would comply. Shanni mentioned that she had the same situation with her tunic, but needs must. The adventurers then split up to change into their new, darker gear. Aerikoth also donned (with a frown) a helm provided by Dermot, which provoked a derisive squawk from Zeluth, evidently amused by the wizard’s change in appearance.

The plan for the assault on Castle Cormaeril was reviewed again, summarized by Darrow as: they bust in through the sewer entrance, fight whoever fights them, and kill or capture whoever they thought was related to the Fire Knives. Dermot added a reminder to cover each other's backs, use the corridors to their advantage in fighting, and if all went well retreat to the Hidden House in the Temple District. If things went bad, the ranger concluded, they would hightail it and not stop until Reddansyr. Aerikoth said that as soon as they entered the sewers, he would work some protective magics on each of them.

From Aerikoth’s house they made their way to the sewer entrance located in a cave in the Shore district. Once inside, Darrow reminded Aerikoth via pantomime that it was time to cast spells. The wizard began to chant words of magic over each of his companions and himself, giving all of them stoneskin protection. Progressing further into the sewers, the party was ambushed by a group of large spiders, but had no difficulty defeating the creatures, along with some other vermin, both large and small, encountered in their path. Darrow guessed that at least their Fire Knives foes had not come through the same passage that night, something which was confirmed by Dermot and Shanni’s searches of the area.


----------



## Carlo-One

In the western part of the sewers, the four adventurers reached the secret door leading into the basement of Cormaeril Castle. They were uncertain whether House Cormaeril actually knew about it, as Dermot had slipped through it undetected earlier; the area it lead to was guarded, in any case. The ranger held up three fingers and silently counted down, Shanni quietly opening the door and letting Darrow through on the count of two, followed by the others. They immediately were involved in a melee with men they recognized as Fire Knives assassins, from their garb. With Aerikoth’s protective spells and the others’ fighting abilities, however, their foes fell quickly.

Shanni, while snaffling some arrows off the corpses, noted they now had proof of the link between the Fire Knives and House Cormaeril. Darrow, checking out an adjacent room, grabbed a map he found on the floor. The party kept up a quick pace moving through the castle basement, passing through a barracks and a corridor lined with storerooms, before arriving at a large room with a shimmering archway in its center. Aerikoth declared that he had expected to find a portal, believing it led to the chest that they had found in Hallton’s manor house.

Further exploration yielded more storerooms, then a corridor with several prison cells, one of them occupied. Its occupant appeared to be raving mad, babbling about them carrying him off to the Abyss. Shanni nonetheless picked the lock on his cell door and opened it, allowing the prisoner to run off while loudly cackling. The petite rogue then slipped into the shadows and set about looking for more loot, while her three companions explored the remaining cells.

She returned after a short time, observing with some disgust the bodily remains in one cell as she handed over a sheaf of scrolls to Aerikoth. Although slightly injured, Shanni waved off Darrow’s ministrations, saying she had a potion to heal herself. Aerikoth however insisted that she use one of their rings of regeneration, offering her his own, which she accepted after some hesitation. She mentioned that she had found some gold and also some holy scrolls, in addition to the arcane ones she had already passed to Aerikoth.

The four located the stairs leading up from the castle basement and went all the way up to the top, skipping the main floor. Shanni spotted the tripwires of a trap on the entry door and set about disarming it. Once on the upper floor, they saw that all the doors were trapped. They slowly started to work their way around the corridors and enter the various chambers, but were ambushed by several Fire Knives assassins. After dispatching their foes, they also began leaving behind “evidence” of their passage, as Dermot stabbed a Night Mask sword into a handy corpse. (_This type of misdirection is common among thieves guilds and other such organizations, but is not often used by adventurers. It never hurts to sow confusion among one's enemies, although the party's various attempts at this have not always been successful - or sometimes have lead to unintended consequences. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

It took some time to clear out the remaining Fire Knives from the upper level, but eventually Shanni’s careful trap removals and their melee skills brought the party success. A separate set of stairs down was discovered, along with a well-trapped study. Aerikoth swiftly looked for any pertinent information in the study's desk and shelves, while Shanni took care of the chest in the room. Aerikoth confirmed that it was the same chest they had originally found at Hallton’s manor and had been removed from the burned-down Gatereach guest house. Aerikoth again hypothesized that the portal in the basement led to the chest, being how Cormaeril had supplied magical equipment to Hallton’s forces.

As the four were ransacking the study, they heard the faint sound of an alarm gong coming from the level below, along with children wailing. The adventurers quickly took stock of the situation, concluding that they had not yet found the Fire Knives’ leadership, although they had found some evidence in the form of a ciphered document and Hallton’s chest. Shanni also pointed out an amulet that she had looted which had the sign of Kelemvor on it. Aerikoth in response noted that it might have belonged to the monk Veran, a former member of the company killed at Hallton manor. Darrow showed the map seized in the basement to Dermot, who observed that it seemed to show a specific part of Westgate.

Dermot opened the new door leading downstairs and saw several guards and nobles, some with children in tow, running about. The ranger relayed this information and put it to a vote whether they should continue the assault. All were in agreement that they did not need to abandon it at that time, but should take care not to injure any of the children.

Descending to the main floor, the adventurers encountered several Cormaeril guards who were shouting to save the women and children, as well as to kill the intruders. The party dispatched the first pair of guards they saw, then Dermot kicked in the door to a noble’s bedroom. The noble begged for he and his wife to be spared, shrieking that they had done nothing. Dermot, looking grim-faced, demanded to know where Tagreth Cormaeril was. The noble claimed in response that Tagreth lived upstairs, where the nobles had never gone.

The ranger menacingly repeated the question, saying Tagreth wasn’t up there, but was interrupted by another noble, yelling at them and accusing the adventurers of killing defenseless women and children. Darrow helpfully clarified that they had not killed any women or children yet. Dermot again asked about Tagreth and received the same information – that Tagreth’s room was above and that the other Cormaeril nobles did not go to the upstairs or basement floors, since all that was there were servants’ quarters and dungeons. Meanwhile, Shanni had investigated two other bedrooms, one with kids and another with screaming idiots, as she put it. She and Darrow worked to barricade the civilians inside their rooms, to keep them out of the way as the party moved to search the rest of the main floor of the castle.


----------



## Carlo-One

The four adventurers soon found the Cormaeril’s seneschal, Lyter. With as much dignity as he could muster, the man asked if they had come for his life. Darrow’s curt reply was to ask where Tagreth Cormaeril was. The seneschal stated that if he were in the castle, they would find him upstairs. Dermot demanded to know where the House accounts were and Lyter pointed to a ledger by the table in his room. The ranger cursed, realizing that Tagreth must have escaped them. The seneschal began to berate them for plundering the castle, but his speech was cut short by a punch to the gut from Dermot, who hauled off the big ledger book and departed the room along with his companions.

The party avoided one group of guards on the main floor and then charged through another, before heading back upstairs to see if they had missed anything. They began to wonder if the exit portal might have been used by Tagreth; Aerikoth admitted that the portal might lead to somewhere other than Hallton’s chest. The four took the stairwell down to the basement and returned to the portal room, where after some further examination and discussion, Darrow attempted to dive through the magical doorway. Shanni tried to grab the reckless dwarf, but he was brought up short anyway, bouncing off the shimmering portal rather than passing through.

Endeavoring to discover the portal key, Aerikoth borrowed the thin book on the Cormaeril cipher that Shanni had purloined, comparing it with a ciphered note previously found in Hallton’s mansion. The book referred to a key word of seven letters; the only potential clue were the words “exit portal” scrawled in the margin of the first page. Shanni hoped that they might be able to use the book to find the code word to activate the portal.

The wizard took some time poring over the cipher. Shanni used the break in the action to rearrange her inventory. Darrow, growing impatient, pulled out a spare hand axe, wound up and lobbed it underhanded at the portal, where it bounced off and fell to the ground. The dwarf, disappointed at the lack of excitement, retrieved the axe and stuffed it into his pack.

Looking up from the book, Aerikoth observed that he would need seven letters or a seven-letter word to decipher the note. Shanni suggested ‘arsehole’ but then immediately observed that it was eight letters. Darrow began mumbling to himself and counting on his fingers. Dermot spoke up and suggested “Tagreth”. Aerikoth reached into his magical bag for some writing equipment, saying it would take some time to check against the cipher. Dermot and Shanni were uneasy about the time factor, while Darrow figured they had plenty of it.

Dermot and Shanni were about to argue further when they both noticed a peculiar draft coming from the far corner of the room. When they went over to check on it, they found a hole in the ceiling which had not been there previously. The hole was man-sized and appeared to lead to a steep passage. Dermot cupped his hands and gave Shanni a boost up, but she fell back down, after wobbling and scrabbling at the opening. Blaming the tightness of her tunic, she made some adjustments and made it through the opening on the second try, boosting herself to the lip of the hole and getting a stable hold on its edge. She called down to the others that the passage was slippery, going up a bit and then around a curve, probably up at least one floor.

Shanni observed that it might be a way to slip down fast from the above floors. Dermot said that if he had to guess, it led to Tagreth’s rooms; Shanni agreed with this. As Aerikoth continued to work on the cipher, Darrow kept a watch out for any signs of pursuit by Cormaeril guards. With Dermot’s help, Shanni lowered herself back down to the floor. The ranger then asked Aerikoth if there was any chance he could figure out how to open the magic door in the next minute or two. Aerikoth indicated that “Tagreth” had not been the correct word and said it was unlikely he could resolve it so quickly. Darrow helpfully offered “AleBeer” as a suggestion, noting that “BeerAle” was also possible, but he thought somebody like Tagreth would go in alphabetical order.

After some further speculation, Aerikoth announced that the word was “Hallton”. He had been able to partially decipher the note taken from Hallton’s manor, which began “This is the last shipment...” The wizard then inquired whether he should continue working on it, or if they should move on. Shanni, anxiously looking over her shoulder at the room’s entrance, observed that if it didn’t tell him how to get into the portal, then it wasn’t of much use right then. Darrow agreed they should probably head back out through the sewers, although he thought they could give Aerikoth a bit of time to figure out the cipher.

The wizard took a few moments more to reveal the entirety of the message: "This is the last shipment for now. Continue to guard the location that was shown to you and more may come in the future. Do not fail us." Unfortunately, he noted, it did not include any clues as how to operate the portal. Aerikoth then stowed the thin book and deciphered note in his magic bag.


----------



## Carlo-One

Feeling that they had worn out their welcome at Castle Cormaeril and with Tagreth, the head of the Fire Knives apparently on the loose, the party decided to depart. Dermot asked Darrow to bring out the map they had found, which after some examination was found to show an area of the Castle District, not far from the headquarters of House Urdo. The four adventurers headed back through the sewers, following the map carefully.

While still in the western part of the sewer network they heard loud chittering and then came face-to-face with some large spiders. The monstrous creatures were dispatched quickly, Dermot finding the soft underbelly of the last one with his sword. Having had enough of the sewers, they exited in the West Gate district, then made their way towards the Castle District, taking a somewhat circuitous route through Market. Dermot and Shanni felt somewhat exposed and conspicuous, but the group was generally ignored as they made their way through the dark streets in the wee hours of the morning.

Once in the Castle District their sense of direction did not improve much, but they did manage to find the sewer entrance marked on the map, and with some reluctance descended it. Darrow complained the most about the stench, while Aerikoth had to remove his helm to recover his breath after his exertions. After confirming that they had located the starting point of the path marked on the map, they gladly returned aboveground, the mage even more tired after repeatedly clambering down and up.

The pathway marked on the map ended at a wall, next to which Dermot concealed himself as the others continued looking about the area. Not finding anything else of interest nearby, the ranger decided to scramble up the wall, only to be discovered by a male commoner who happened to stroll by. Both seemed equally surprised, then the commoner started yelling that they were thieves and calling for the Urdo guards. Dermot immediately dropped down and joined Darrow in hightailing it away from the site, the ranger complaining that things were so much easier in a forest. Aerikoth meanwhile had moved away, unnoticed, and Shanni was able to conceal herself in the shadows and watch the guards as they fruitlessly searched the area.

Both the wizard and the rogue soon caught up with the other two. Shanni told them that she heard the guards say the place they were looking at had been used by some assassins a tenday ago to try and get in the palace. This made her conclude that they had evidence of the culprits, in the form of the map. Aerikoth agreed that House Cormaeril must have had intentions of assassinating the current Croamarkh.

After some debate about where they should hole up for the night, they opted for heading to the River Gate district, further east into the city and away from their known haunts. At Shanni’s suggestion, they went to stay at the Black Boot inn, where they had previously met the elf wizard Lomilith. The innkeeper found three rooms available for them - if they weren’t picky he said - although Aerikoth declined to stay for the night. His three companions, despite expressing a certain amount of cautiousness, each quickly went to sleep in their individual rooms, exhausted from their long day.


----------



## Carlo-One

_Laying Low, Adventurer Style_​The morning of Ches 23, Darrow arose and got a drink from bartender Marshby to start his day at the Black Boot. The dwarf then wandered outside for a short walk, to see if there was any unusual activity. He soon ran into Aerikoth, who had just teleported in, and the two decided to go back into the inn.

After settling on a table, the adventurers overheard two thugs talking nearby, mentioning plans to knock over an abandoned building. After the apparent criminals had departed the premises, Darrow wondered if they were talking about the Hidden House. Aerikoth said he thought it more likely they would be headed for someplace in the Shore district. The wizard and the dwarf then spent some time reviewing how the assault on the castle had gone, among other topics. As they could raise neither Shanni nor Dermot, they decided to go to the Mercenaries Guild and present the results of the raid on Cormaeril Castle to Losifan Urdo.

Some time later, after returning from the meeting at the guild, Darrow departed in search of supplies for his Tallwell brewery project. Shanni then walked into the Black Boot and saw Aerikoth standing at the end of the bar, nursing an ale. The petite rogue did a double take at the spectacle and queried if the mage were feeling unwell, having never seen him consume anything but water. The wizard corrected her, stating that he at times preferred to drink the red wine named after the city, but admitted that the libations at their current establishment were limited.

The two adventurers moved to a small private meeting room at the end of the hall, which Darrow had paid for before leaving; Aerikoth left the ale behind. The room’s seating left much to be desired, despite the long, well-used and stained table in its center. The wizard therefore leaned his staff against the wall and stood with his arms folded into the sleeves of his robes, as Shanni closed the door and perched on the table.

Aerikoth related that Losifan Urdo had been pleased with what was discovered within the Cormaeril compound. Shanni interjected that there were some new rumours flying around the city linking House Cormaeril to a bunch of assassins. The wizard noted that this was vague but accurate. The map they had found linking the Fire Knives assassins to a recent attempt on the Croamarkh was something Losifan was especially interested in; the Urdo noble commented that it would be more than enough for them to move on House Cormaeril. He also stated plainly that the adventurers’ absence over the next tenday would be opportune, since their actions were not officially sanctioned. That said, Losifan had reassured the adventurers that they would not be considered criminals.

Aerikoth informed Shanni that he and Darrow had spoken of possible destinations to spend the next tenday, which had prompted Darrow’s current errand. Shanni did not disagree with the idea of laying low and inquired after Darrow’s plans for Tallwell. Before speaking of that, the wizard first mentioned Losifan’s belief that Castle Cormaeril would soon be available for purchase, given the disgrace of the noble family and its seizure by the city administration. Shanni half-jokingly responded that if the Ironhelm dwarves could advance her share of the dragon hoard, she might be in the market.

Turning back towards discussing their next destination, along with Tallwell, Aerikoth mentioned that Starmantle would also be a possibility, along with Turnton and Teziir. Shanni thought Tallwell might not be so bad, especially given the presence of the Beast’s undiscovered hoard. Aerikoth also noted the past desire by party members, by Lady Roaringhorn most of all, to see that settlement changed for the better. As for Reddansyr, the wizard saw little to do there, other than spend time at the inn.


----------



## Carlo-One

It had reached highsun by the time the two adventurers reached a pause in their conversation. As Shanni’s backside was getting sore from perching on the Black Boot’s meeting room table – there being a lack of chairs in the room, for whatever reason – she and Aerikoth decided to head back to one of the other rooms rented the night before, at the risk of apparent impropriety. The petite rogue confirmed with the bartender, Marshby, that the room was still available. He generously said he would throw in her next ale for free if she cleaned the bloodstain out of the corner, but Shanni demurred and passed over a gold coin instead for her drink.

Just as she and Aerikoth were heading for the room, after overhearing some thugs talking about a job, Dermot entered the inn. Shanni complemented him on his timing and the three adjourned to more private quarters, Shanni eagerly resting herself on the comparatively soft bed. Aerikoth filled in the ranger on the visit to Losifan Urdo and Darrow’s subsequent quest for brewery supplies in the city, which he was still out on. Dermot in return shared some of the rumors he had heard, mostly to do with soldiers moving into the Cormaeril’s castle.

Talk again turned to their next destination, given the need to lie low for a while. Aerikoth noted that Darrow was set on going to Tallwell, which the wizard was willing to do; however, he expected he would nonetheless teleport away shortly after arriving, to check in with Losifan at the Mercenaries Guild. Shanni somewhat wistfully mentioned the Beast’s hidden hoard in Tallwell, but admitted that the trail might be cold. She then brought up some of the loose ends they had left in Starmantle, including rumors of strange magical activities, which Aerikoth stated he had not focused on while there, due to their urgent search for Teziir Council Member Queron Ulanthar’s daughter Janatha. Shanni appeared keen at the prospect of tracking down a rogue wizard in Starmantle and, perhaps more to the point, taking whatever treasure he had. They agreed to confirm their plans with Darrow, whenever he returned later that day.


----------



## Carlo-One

The sun had arced across the sky some more before Darrow finally made the planned rendevous at the Black Boot. (_Another point in favor of this chronicle being an accurate reflection of the events contained herein. Bardic sagas rarely feature extended periods of waiting while various adventurers get their business sorted. --R_) The dwarf informed his companions that Jandrico Swift had helped assemble all of the brewery supplies needed, as well as arranging for two drivers and wagons, waiting outside the South Gate to accompany Darrow to Tallwell. When asked if they were ready to hit the road, the others were not quite as enthusiastic about the prospect of the wagon journey. Aerikoth explained that the three of them had discussed the possibility of going to Starmantle, then meeting Darrow’s caravan when it arrived in Tallwell.

The dwarf had no problem with this, saying he would accompany the carts, but asked why they were heading to Starmantle. Dermot and Shanni mentioned unfinished business and potential opportunity there, although the ranger also said he preferred the thought of them sticking together, while the petite rogue thought the magical mystery could always wait another tenday. The group eventually decided it would be best to first see about transporting the brewery supplies to Tallwell.

As the adventurers made their way across the city, Darrow mentioned that Jandrico had told him they should not expect to have rooms open at the Gatereach the next time they stopped in, as business was picking up. However, the new guest house was almost done and the innkeeper would be willing to lease it to them – assuming it didn’t burn down again, the dwarf added. (_As the recently defeated Fire Knives were apparently responsible for the original destruction of the first guest house, hopefully that shall not occur again. --C_) Dermot wondered out loud if they could afford it and was reassured by a cheerful Shanni, who patted her purse.

Passing through the South Gate, the four were spotted by two ox drovers, waiting by their pack animals, who introduced themselves as Hal and Lally. They seemed ready and willing to head out with the adventurers, although Aerikoth’s wizard staff earned some side glances. Darrow, who they recognized as the boss, assured the drovers that there would be nothing to worry about in getting to Tallwell, with his crew along. Lally mentioned they had no idea where this Tallwell place was, but they would follow as long as they were paid. They had been told it was located “off-road” so carts would not be a good idea, hence the pack oxen. (_A most prudent measure. Traveling cross-country on wagons is painful enough when a road is available, and the path to Tallwell was described as wild country with thick forest. --C_) Meanwhile, Dermot successfully made friends with an ox.


----------



## Carlo-One

The small caravan had been traveling on the road for two hours when they had their first stop. Hal made sure to rope the oxen together so that they wouldn’t run off, he said, in case they met any wild animals. The adventurers’ innate sense of danger led them to carefully check their surroundings before moving further along the forest road. It was Aerikoth who first spotted a group of worgs to the south.

The wizard warned the drovers to stay with the oxen as Shanni eeped and loaded a crossbow bolt. The beasts, smelling prey, quickly loped towards the oxen as the group engaged. Some of the beasts made it past the front line of defense, despite Darrow’s vicious axe swings and archer support, but were then surprised by Aerikoth’s summoned bear and mauled to death. The drovers Hal and Lally had pulled out clubs to protect their animals; after calming down from his battle rage, Hal complemented Aerikoth on his bear. The wizard was nonetheless not amused, narrowing his eyes at Lally and scolding them for not listening earlier to the wizard’s directions to stay out of the way.

Dermot went over the area for beast spoor, finding traces of the worg pack but no other predators. Aerikoth dismissed his bear and Hal successfully calmed the oxen down, with the other animals gone. After another six hours of travel, the group reached the Turnton/Glees fork. By this point it was nighttime and snowing, which was both unexpected and unwelcome for most, although Dermot was unfazed by it. Complaining about the weather, the drovers indicated the animals would also need rest soon. Darrow conferred with Aerikoth and it was decided to head for the village of Glees, since the wizard did not have a secure shelter spell prepared and it was not much farther.

Outside the village inn, the drovers roped the oxen to a nearby tree as the adventurers entered the building in search of rooms. Inkeeper Undt was pleased to see them, especially Aerikoth, welcoming him again to the establishment. Bustling about, Undt made sure all four rooms were ready for occupation. Shanni, grumpy from the cold and snow, asked which was the warmest and was told she was welcome to see for herself. She also asked if there was a hot bath and was cheerily informed there was _a _bath.

As Undt went outside to check on the drovers, Darrow and Aerikoth discussed their recent stint acting as caravan guards, which the wizard dryly noted was not his original expectation of what he would be doing after sacking Cormaeril Castle. The dwarf found this amusing, also observing that their enemies would not expect it either. They also talked of improvements that could be made on the road to Tallwell, as Darrow pondered what could be done in that respect via the Mercenaries Guild.

(_This seems like a natural place to put down some thoughts on the Cormaeril Castle matter. I am in fact surprised that my predecessor as senior initiate, "R", had not yet done so by this point in the narrative. I wonder at the reason. Perhaps his practice of engaging in commentary only after having read through the entire chronicles has something to do with it. That would therefore imply that the matter is not, in fact, fully resolved. He indeed has shown care to not bias any subsequent readers - in this case, myself - with too much foreknowledge. In any event, the chapter so far has seen the effective destruction of one of the main Houses of Westgate, albeit one populated by recent Cormyrian exiles, by the adventurers known as "Helm's Shadows". The Fire Knives assassins, hidden within the House, also have apparently been eliminated, with the exception of their leader Tagreth. Although this outcome sprung more from past conflict with the party, whose guest house at the Gatereach Inn was burned down by Cormaeril agents and who was targeted by a squad of Fire Knives assassins, it cannot help but have greater repercussions in Westgate. Losifan Urdo at the Mercenaries Guild alluded to this, also highlighting that the castle itself might be up for sale. Perhaps it could even end up being the new stronghold for the adventurers. However, it seems they find themselves far from such concerns at this point. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Innkeeper Undt got his guests settled, with Hal and Lally gratefully taking one of the rooms. Darrow ordered an ale for bedtime and trundled upstairs, while Dermot preferred a mulled wine to take the edge off the cold; Aerikoth followed the ranger’s choice. Meanwhile, Shanni had discovered that the bath in her chosen room was not warm, but at least was not as cold as outside. Dermot and Darrow shared quarters, with Aerikoth occupying the last of the inn’s four rooms for the night. Tired from their journey, the adventurers easily fell asleep in their respective rooms, despite Darrow’s snoring.

The morning of Ches 24, Dermot was up shortly after the sun rose, waking his grumpy dwarven companion, who complained about the light, then stomped downstairs only to return shortly afterward with a half full ale glass in his hand and a sour expression. Dermot and Shanni wandered downstairs in hopes of hot food, while Aerikoth and a still-grumpy Darrow spoke about preparations for the next stage of their journey.

Undt managed to conjure up some hot porridge for the group and found a bit of honey to sweeten its taste, at Shanni’s request. He mentioned that the drovers were outside tending to the animals and excused himself, saying that he would make sure they were fed. When the innkeeper returned, Darrow asked if he had heard of how dangerous the way to Tallwell had been lately. Undt replied that there had been a couple of loggers from Tallwell who had ventured to Glees, but otherwise not much traffic from that way. The trail was still overgrown, he also warned, but at least it was better than it had been previously.

Darrow shared that he was planning to start a brewery up there, which appeared to satisfy the innkeeper’s pent-up curiosity about their business. Undt said that if he could get good quality brew, he’d be happy to be a customer, also commenting that it would be another reason for folk from Turnton to stop in the village. Darrow replied that they would see how the first batch turned out, and if it was to the innkeeper’s liking, they could make arrangements. Of course, who wouldn't like a Dwarven brewed ale, he rhetorically asked.


----------



## Carlo-One

The adventurers finished up their breakfast, Dermot scraping out a last spoonful of porridge and gobbling it down before heading outside. Darrow threw on his armor and joined the others by the oxen, as Hal and Lally got the animals ready to move. Lally observed that they usually weren’t so friendly with other people, as Dermot patted an ox and Shanni rolled her eyes at the touching display. As they started north towards Tallwell, Aerikoth cast a stoneskin spell on Darrow, to provide protection against any wild beasts encountered.

Once into the forest, Lally pointed out to Hal that his ox looked like it had a lame hoof. The drovers inspected the animal as Darrow guarded them and Dermot used his senses to detect any possible danger. Aerikoth warned that the longer the beasts remained, the more likely they would attract predators. Lally informed them that one of the oxen had a stone bruise on its hoof, but should be all right after a short rest. Shanni took the opportunity to stealthily slip away into the forest. She returned after a while, having found what Dermot recalled as a former manticore cave, but was currently unoccupied. Aerikoth observed there was the possibility of a creature moving in there at some point. (_The wizard's logic often proves prescient, this being another example. --R_)

To pass the time, Lally asked about the cargo and was informed by Darrow that he was setting up a brewery in Tallwell. The hin drover, who mentioned that he was originally from Luiren, said he’d been in Westgate for a while, but had never heard of Tallwell, nor had Hal, who’d been born in Westgate and lived there all his life. Darrow said that between the brewery and a new road, he was hoping to make the town more of a mark on the map. Lally was all for any place with new supplies of dwarven ale.

Dermot attempted to help the injured ox, but the beast just wanted to be left alone for a bit, as Hal explained. The ranger decided to give the forest another look, bringing Shanni along with him. Once they returned, the small caravan was ready to go and they moved out into the woods, heading east, with Dermot flanking them on the north and Shanni on the south. At a forest pool, Lally stopped to water the oxen, being warned by Darrow not to dally too long, as there might still be things around that saw the animals as lunch.

The dwarf’s words proved to be prescient, as a pair of owlbears suddenly emerged from the trees, attracted by the oxen’s scent. Dermot cried a warning and Aerikoth immediately summoned a bear in response. Darrow charged the nearest owlbear with a war-cry and his axe Haelgrim sliced clean through one of the magical beasts’ beaks, sending it flying. The other one was quickly put down as well, with no harm to the oxen. Shanni, attracted by the sounds of fighting, returned from her scouting and appeared puzzled by the corpses of the strange aberrations. Before getting the skittish oxen moving again, Aerikoth had to unsummon his bear.


----------



## Carlo-One

The remainder of the journey to the western outskirts of Tallwell was unventful. As they reached the first farmhouse, Aerikoth observed that it belonged to the Winnfall family, whose son Aratae for a brief time was a comrade in their company. (_Aratae's story was a sad one, his head being delivered to the others in a box, after being tortured to death by the self-styled "Duke" Hallton's men. It is good to see that his former companions have subsequently done what they could for his village. --C_) Seeing a small herd of cows out for pasture, Lally asked if they could put the oxen there as well, while Shanni needled Dermot about going to talk to them (the cows, not the family).

Darrow went up to the farmhouse door and knocked. It was soon opened by Garens Winnfall, who greeted the dwarf and welcomed Aerikoth. Darrow offered to pay for pasturing the oxen, explaining that they were carrying supplies to set up a brewery in town. The farmer said he welcomed the business, mentioning that times were hard but he would take good care of the animals. He also thanked the party for their defeat of the Beast, the bandit lord who had occupied the old Hallton manor. Aerikoth queried if any others had taken up residence there since his renewal.

In reply, Garens asked if they had not yet heard about Hallton’s ghost. The farmer went on to explain that it had killed two of Baron Pahar’s guards and screamed a bloody warning to the rest to leave the manor. The men, fearful for their lives, would no longer go near the place. The wizard found the tale intriguing, commenting that Hallton’s residence was something of a magnet for problems in the area, while Shanni evinced some skepticism. Darrow, ever-practical, reckoned that they should sort it out, ghost or not.

Asked if there were any other news, Garens mentioned that the local woodsmen were starting to trade again, which was good for business, despite the thin market in the village for their logs and such. More construction work would be welcomed, such as for the brewery. Aerikoth and Darrow also raised the idea of making a decent road through the forest, which would provide employment for the woodsmen. The grateful farmer said he would see to their animals and the drovers, while the adventurers continued into town.


----------



## Carlo-One

At Aerikoth’s suggestion, their first stop was at the barracks, to visit the leader of Baron Pahar’s guards. Darrow knocked on the door and entered, being greeted warmly by Guard Captain Calen, who immediately inquired if they had come about the ghost. The dwarf said he had just heard about it and planned to look into it. Aerikoth then asked the guard captain to tell them what he could about it.

Calen, after a glance at his men clustered in the rear of the barracks, described how the previous night they had two guards stationed outside on the manor perimeter, with the rest staying inside out of the rain. In response to a query from Shanni, the guard captain explained that although there was no specific reason to keep a watch outside, with nothing around the manor hill, he had insisted on it as standard protocol. He called the manor a source of evils, which Dermot contradicted by saying it was just bricks and tile.

After the interruptions, Calen continued by relating how when the morning shift guards had gone to relieve their comrades, they were found with their throats slit and warnings written in blood next to the bodies. The guards came running back inside, only to see blood being drawn upon the walls of the manor itself, warning that Hallton had returned to claim it. Calen believed it was indeed a ghost that wrote those words, for no hand had been seen drawing them. Aerikoth bluntly asked whether a ghost had slit his men’s throats, while Darrow suggested it could have been someone invisible, even someone who might have hopped through a gateway.

Apparently unwilling to further debate the matter, the guard captain lowered his voice and described how his men had panicked and now refused to return to the site. He described them as good men who had seen battle, but not ghosts killing in the night. Looking shamefaced, Calen admitted that the two dead guards were still there. He asked if the adventurers could at least recover the bodies, which would put him in their debt. He said he had convinced his men to stay on in Tallwell for the time being, but was not sure how long that would last. The manor was too close for comfort and some spoke of a curse on the land.

Aerikoth stated that he was starting to believe, from the information given, that this was not the work of a ghost; a ghost would act differently, if what the wizard had read were accurate. Dermot volunteered them to recover the fallen fellows, earning a grim nod of assent from Darrow and a disturbed look from Shanni. After some speculation about what they might find, Calen said he would tell the others about the adventurers’ plans, which hopefully would ease their minds, and gave them a farewell salute. (_It might be easy for those who read these chronicles to feel superior in their logic and knowledge, and so to dismiss the fearful tale of a ghost as that of uneducated, panicked soldiers. I would first query any such reader whether they had seen the bodies of comrades slaughtered as their companions slept and bloody warnings scrawled on a wall, appearing before their very eyes. Reality is not so easy to deal with, in contrast with the comforting distance of events that are but words on a page. --R_)

Outside the barracks, the topic of fighting ghosts was discussed, Aerikoth saying that it could be done with magic and enchanted weapons, which did nothing to improve Shanni’s mood since she had neither. Darrow offered to lend her some magic arrows, while Dermot reminded them that the business at hand was to collect the fallen lads. Aerikoth expressed his curiosity as to if it were a true ghost, or just something or someone frightening off the guards, which is what Darrow thought was the case.

The coincidence of the ghost appearing the previous night, when the night before that House Cormaeril had fallen, was not lost on either the wizard or the dwarf. Aerikoth remarked that he thought a skilled assassin could make an appearance as a ghost if needed. In response to a question from Darrow about a mage being responsible, the wizard pointed out that a potion or ring as well as a spell could be used to render the person invisible. He also recalled to the group that Hallton had been supplied by House Cormaeril in the war against Baron Pahar, some nine months past, and there was a portal in the cellar of the castle that was used to transfer supplies to Hallton magically. Shanni observed that Aerikoth must be thinking someone had skipped through the portal, as indeed the wizard did. Darrow also pointed out that if Hallton were to have come back as a ghost, why would he have waited so long after his death.


----------



## Carlo-One

By this point even Shanni, albeit reluctantly, agreed that they should try to unravel the mystery at Hallton manor. Aerikoth reassured her that this time they would not have to “whoosh jump” inside again and could use the front door. (_The party's choice to teleport inside the manor to attack the Beast was the source of much vicious contention, even after its success. This time it seems a more reasonable discussion took place, likely with the previous experience in mind. --C_) The wizard made some further observations to support his theory that it was not in fact a ghost at the manor, including the fact that the dead guards were killed outside the manor, instead of the men inside the supposedly haunted structure, and that ghosts could kill with a touch and would have no need of weapons to cut a throat.

Darrow wondered if they should stop by the mayor’s house, or if it would be best to head for the manor immediately, while there was still daylight. Aerikoth felt it would be appropriate to let the mayor know they were there, noting that the manor was roughly an hour and a half journey east from the town. The wizard confirmed that he had his magical shelter spell prepared, if needed while they were outside the town. While the others headed to talk to the mayor, Shanni decided her time would be best spent plying the guard captain for more details on the occurrences at Hallton manor.

Mayor Haman Amraphel answered soon after Darrow knocked on his door and welcomed the adventurers inside, asking if they had heard about the ghost. Dermot indicated they had heard about it a lot, all of a sudden, receiving in return a compliment from the mayor on their (unintended) fast work in coming. Darrow mentioned that he had brought the makings of a brewery, although it sounded to the dwarf like they had been brewing trouble recently in the village. Haman was pleased that Darrow had decided to follow through on the idea of the brewery, to the benefit of the town.

Once they had gathered around the fireplace to take the chill off, the mayor brought up what he called the strange, horrible doings again at the manor, fearing that the place was truly cursed. Aerikoth dryly expressed his doubt at the existence of an actual curse, although he acknowledged circumstances would appear to lend it to such a belief. Darrow affirmed that they would go out to recover the guardsmen and probably investigate this ghost. Haman was grateful for their assistance, especially since no one else was able to help. In that regard, he said not to blame the Pahar guards and sympathized with their plight, having had two comrades slain in such a frightful manner. Since the adventurers’ previous departure, after having slain the bandit lord called the Beast, the guards had been good to the town and helpful when possible, with even the local woodsmen tolerating their presence.

Aerikoth picked up on the mayor’s last comment and queried whether the woodsmen of the community were difficult. Haman explained that they normally kept to themselves and came into town little, being fiercely independent. He noted that they grudgingly had paid taxes to Hallton, but had respected his strength. The mayor believed they considered the townsfolk weak and dependent, yet the woodsmen themselves had a need of more work and coin. Darrow mentioned that they might have some work for the woodsmen, but they could talk more after the ghost was taken care of.

Looking concerned, Haman said that the adventurers had done much to liberate the villagers from the tyranny of men, referring to Hallton and the Beast, and expressed the hope that the ghost would not prove too much for them. Aerikoth, with the usual lack of any inflection in his speech, stated that would be determined in the near future, it would seem. With a glance at Dermot and Darrow, the wizard asked if they should go, receiving an aye from Darrow, and the ranger silently assenting.


----------



## Carlo-One

By the evening of Ches 24, the party had finished resting from their exertions on the trail to Tallwell, at least sufficiently to contemplate the two-hour hike to Hallton manor. Shanni protested at the idea of going to look for a ghost in the hours of darkness, but was rebutted by Darrow’s argument that they were damn sure not to find it in broad daylight, comparing the idea to looking for a sober dwarf in a tavern. He and Aerikoth again expressed skepticism that it was in fact a ghost, which earned a “you got me there” shrug from Shanni. Dermot agreed that they should get a look at the place and if it was haunted, maybe spend the night, since that was the traditional thing to do.

As they headed towards the forest path leading to the manor, it was eerily quiet in the village, with no one abroad in the twilight. An uneventful moonlight journey deposited the four adventurers on the manor grounds, the building silhouetted against the sky at the top of a hill. Dermot, moving silently and carefully, took the lead as the others wondered if any of the manor’s previous defenses were still there. During their approach to the building, a raven briefly circled overhead, then flew off. Aerikoth observed that it was an odd time for the raven – which was not his familiar, Zeluth – to be about. Shanni expressed concern that it might mean someone knew they were there. _(Carrion feeders venture forth whenever there are victims to be had, however. --R_)

After climbing up the winding path to the hilltop, the first dead guard lay in view, sprawled on the ground. Darrow, with his dwarven vision, quickly spotted the second victim’s boot and then confirmed it belonged to the guardsman’s companion. Dermot squatted on the ground next to the first body and began checking to see what had killed the man. Darrow did the same and was the first to call out that it had been a thin blade, placed right in the neck. Aerikoth, standing over the same body Dermot was examining, dryly commented that this was not the usual tactic of a ghost. Dermot, after some careful study, stated that the man he was looking at had his throat slit from behind. The ranger also mentioned that the ravens had got to him, as one of his eyes was gone.

Shanni walked over to Darrow and confirmed by demonstrating on the dwarf how the killing blow must have been made. Given the height of the guards, the petite rogue concluded that whoever had done it was not short. Darrow jokingly remarked that it ruled out kobolds, echoed more seriously by Aerikoth noting the same about gnomes or halflings. The dwarf then pointed out, somewhat tongue in cheek, that one could stand on another’s shoulders.

With the examination of the two guardsmen’s bodies complete, the four adventurers turned their attention to the manor building. In response to a question from Shanni, Aerikoth and Dermot recalled that bloody writing had been reported on a wall inside the manor, which had triggered the panicked departure of the other guards. Shanni pointed out, looking at the closed manor door, that someone else therefore had likely shut it after them. Dermot carefully listened at it, looked at his companions and nodded, then mentally counted to three and opened the door.


----------



## Carlo-One

Aerikoth quickly cast a light spell as they entered the manor halls. Dermot scanned in front and then waved his companions toward the open door to the right. Once through, they saw words scrawled in blood on the wall of the hallway: "The Manor is Mine." After a grunt of displeasure at the scene, Shanni backed into one of the corners, watchful of their surroundings. Darrow stuck his head through another doorway and reported nothing more concerning than a bunch of bunks and footlockers.

Dermot held up a palm and gestured for others to follow, pointing down the corridor to signal an alert. The cautious ranger indicated that he could hear something moving. Aerikoth volunteered to cast an invisibility spell on Darrow, allowing the dwarf to sneak up on whatever it was, and also declared he was ready to summon a beast from another plane to assist in battle. Shanni muttered softly, asking which way was the noise, hugging the corridor wall. Dermot checked the corridor again, this time seeing several rats clawing at the door on the end of it. Dermot let out a small oath of disgust as the vermin scurried into the nearest fireplace. (_An anxious mind conjures up fearsome opponents where there are only rodents. Yet it is wise to be cautious. --C_)

Approaching the next door, Shanni at first thought there was blood by the wall, but the smell of sour wine along with urine soon confirmed that it was a dark wine spill. Darrow wondered if it was left over from the Beast’s men occupying the place. As they contemplated the scene, Shanni looked around, frowning. The petite rogue declared that she might be paranoid, but she was sure there was someone else there, besides the party; it was like an itching on the back of her neck. Darrow, ever-practical, agreed that she was paranoid.

The next set of rooms appeared to be untouched. As they came upon a set of stairs, Darrow asked if they should head down them. Shanni, still cautious, thought it would be best to be sure no one was on their current level first. Darrow agreed that made sense. Shanni then cocked her head slightly, declaring that she had heard the sound of a door opening and closing in the distance, probably back towards the main entrance, although it was difficult to tell. She then slipped around the door in front of them and started sneaking down the corridor.

Dermot’s face betrayed his frustration as he shook his head at the others and then followed her, Darrow clanking in his armor as they moved to catch up with the rogue. Ahead, they saw Shanni open a door quietly, then gasp as the smell of rotting meat assailed her. She nevertheless poked her head in quickly, to confirm there was nothing of interest, before shutting the door again.

At the end of the corridor, cool night air wafted in from under a doorway, which presumably led outside. Darrow pulled his helm off so as to hear better as Dermot surmised that their quarry had flown the coop already. Shanni agreed that they could have gone outside, as the storeroom was a dead end, telling the others that it had really sounded like a handle rattling to open a door and a clunk of it closing. Dermot checked out the remaining room on the floor, only finding rotten meat once again. That left two options: going outside, or down.

As they pondered their choice, they returned to the barracks room, where Shanni went through the footlockers, declaring that someone had been in them recently. Given that Pahar’s soldiers had just fled from the manor, it was presumably them who had been using the room, since the Beast’s followers and Hallton’s men had not been there for some time, as Aerikoth pointed out. Shanni observed that whoever it was in the manor, they were either hiding where the party couldn’t see them, or had snuck past without being noticed, which she found worrying. The wizard agreed, noting if that the person was still there, they were watching the adventurers, and were quite skilled at stealth.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some more discussion and the setting of a trap by Dermot, Shanni came up with what she called a tactical plan. She suggested that Darrow and Aerikoth watch the doors that led outside, to make sure they didn’t open and close. She would watch the door leading downstairs, while Dermot did a sweep of the main floor of the mansion; she figured the ranger’s eyes were even better than hers. This met with general agreement, Darrow moving to set his back to the wall, next to the door exit near the storage room. The dwarf, attempting to listen intently, managed to bang his ear against the door and let out a mild curse. Meanwhile, Aerikoth took up a position in view of the main exit. (_I give credit to the "petite rogue" for her canny and organized approach to addressing the problem. She has shown herself to have a disciplined and focused mind, when she wants to employ it. I also suspect some of the soldiers' possessions in the footlockers they searched earlier have been "appropriated." --R_)

Dermot crept through the manor halls again, but when he returned to where Shanni was waiting, the ranger reported seeing no one. Shanni beckoned Aerikoth over, as Darrow rejoined the group from his post, but the wizard had his attention focused on something else. She shared the lack of results with the dwarf and indicated that the last place to look would be down the stairs. After waiting for Aerikoth a little longer, Darrow went over to where the wizard was standing and informed him that they were going to check out the lower level, not having found anything. In response, Aerikoth, an intent expression on his face, told him there was something outside moving.

Armor clanking loudly, Darrow went to fetch Shanni and Dermot, telling them the wizard said he had heard something outside. Dermot was ready to go after it, but Shanni objected, wondering what would happen if they came back inside. This did not bother Dermot, while Darrow pointed out that they would likely hit Dermot’s trap.

They caught up with Aerikoth just outside the main door on the manor grounds. The wizard, now invisible, explained that there had been a child there, further clarifying that it was a living one, not a ghost one, in response to a question from Dermot. Aerikoth related how the child had immediately run away as soon as the wizard had opened the door, having apparently hid in the shadows next to it. Just as Shanni began shaking her head in disbelief, they all heard the scream of a boy nearby.


----------



## Carlo-One

Shanni cursed as Dermot asked Aerikoth if the noise was from the child he had seen, to which the wizard dryly replied that it was very likely. More yelling was heard in the night and Dermot quickly used the sound to locate the boy, who was cowering a short distance away on the manor grounds. The child retreated against the nearest wall as Dermot came over, crossbow in hand, yelling at the boy to stop, while the ranger’s eyes attempted to seek out any threats lurking in the dark. Shivering, the boy muttered about seeing a dead body, which apparently had spooked him, then somewhat accusingly told Dermot that he wasn’t a ghost.

Sighing, the ranger put away his crossbow, as an invisible Aerikoth confirmed that was the child he had seen. When Dermot asked if he had seen any ghosts, the boy replied that he had seen the manor door open but no one was there, so instead of going inside he had run, thinking it was the ghost. The wizard explained that the boy had seen nothing because of the invisibility spell cast upon himself before exiting. Curious, the boy then asked them if they had seen the ghost, getting a no in reply from Dermot and Darrow.

Shaking off the momentary confusion, Dermot then inquired what the boy was doing at the manor – a haunted house in the middle of nowhere, in the dead of night – and what his parents knew about him being there. The boy, mustering some enthusiasm, said he had heard about the ghost and figured he would be the bravest kid in the village if he saw it. Shanni sarcastically asked how that had worked out for him, and the boy shivered in response.

Fente Bross, for that was the boy’s name, mentioned that his dad was Kente, who ran the Tallwell general store. Quickly shrugging off his previous terror, Fente with even more enthusiasm told them there was supposed to be buried treaure there, since the Beast’s hoard had never been found; the boy thought that it would help his dad out a lot to have it. Admiringly, he asked if the adventurers were those who had killed the Beast, getting a nod from Darrow in return.

Dermot congratulated the kid on having done what he set out to do, which noticeably brightened Fente’s mood. The boy nonetheless grasped the seriousness of the situation, so when Shanni suggested that Aerikoth take him home, the boy was excited at the prospect and jumped as the wizard suddenly appeared. Aerikoth dryly commented that they might as well return to Tallwell and bring the thrill-seeker with them.

Curious about the magic Aerikoth had used, Fente asked if he could learn to do that. Darrow explained to the lad that it took a lot of book learning, to which the boy replied that he had the time. Aerikoth reinforced the point to the child that a lot of effort went into wielding magic, but Fente declared that he was not afraid of hard work, or anything else, as his presence at the haunted manor proved. (_While the boy's enthusiasm does not necessarily correlate with his ability to learn and perform arcane magic, I expect that this is in fact how many wizard's apprentices are first identified. As with the training for a monk's life, much discipline is required to learn the necessary skills, and not everyone has the personal attributes required for such pursuits. Yet a willingness to consider the prospect and lack of aversion to hard work are, to be sure, the fundamental requirements. --C_) After some discussion, it was agreed that Aerikoth would teleport back to the village with Fente, then return shortly afterward to the bedroom inside, which the wizard had used as a destination for the assault on the Beast.


----------



## Carlo-One

Aerikoth took the boy – scared but eager – back to Tallwell using his magic, the wizard grasping the boy’s hand and speaking a word of power after a moment of concentration, the two of them vanishing afterwards. While Aerikoth was returning Fente home, at Shanni’s suggestion the others began looking for dirt and other dry, powdery materials that would reveal footprints. The wizard then returned quickly and suddenly, making Darrow think he had teleported directly back to where he and Dermot were located, rather than to the main bedroom. Aerikoth explained that he had returned the child to the innkeeper’s wife, who said she was willing to accompany him home.

Shanni, who had been scouring the manor for supplies, reappeared struggling along and hefting a large sack of flour. She thought it would help the cause, even if it was full of weevils. She started scattering the flour, heading back to the front door of the manor. Dermot and Darrow meanwhile started for the downstairs, the dwarf trying but failing to avoid stepping in the flour, leaving footprints behind. Shanni returned and scattered the remainder of her sack’s contents in the area around the two storage room doors. The petite rogue noted that there was one more sack left.

After some discussion about the chest they had found in the manor, which Aerikoth re-examined to ensure it was nothing special, the four adventurers headed for the basement. The wizard remarked that he had only been on the lower level once before and it had held implements of torture, which Darrow also recalled. As they descended, Shanni scattered the last of the flour on the stairs behind them.

With the agreement of the others, Aerikoth cast light as soon as they emerged onto the dark floor. Looking around, they all noticed that the visible bloodstains appeared to be old, but there were fresh urine stains by the floor drain. Darrow spotted a bedroll on the floor, which Aerikoth observed had not been there during their prior visit. The dwarf took a closer look and said that the bedbugs in it were fresh. Shanni came to the conclusion that someone had been bunking down there.

Dermot, looking at the torture implements, wondered who would do that, when there were untouched rooms up top. Both Aerikoth and Shanni made the point that whoever it was seemed to want to avoid the guards upstairs. Darrow half-jokingly stuck to his two-kobolds-in-a-robe theory about the ghost, despite being chided by the two of them. (_Dermot's question reveals that the ranger maintains a sort of innocence about him, which is remarkable considering what he has seen in these chronicles, and what he must have experienced previously as an adventurer. Sadly, his personal aversion to torture devices and the stale signs of their use is not necessarily shared by everyone. --R_)

Further examination of the downstairs revealed nothing new and the four turned to discussing the significance of what they had found. Dermot suggested that it might have been treasure hunters, but Aerikoth considered it more likely that it was an assassin fleeing the raid on House Cormaeril, who believed that the locals in Tallwell would be incapable of acting against him. Shanni and Darrow agreed, the rogue noting that the two murders might have been to scare folks away – which was working, until the adventurers had come along.

The wizard thought that whoever had been there had fled to a safer locale upon their arrival, which would explain the door sound that Shanni heard. He suggested that Dermot’s tracking skill would serve them best at that point, if the ranger could check the two entrances to the manor for recent tracks not made by the party. They then headed back upstairs, where Shanni noticed dwarf-sized tracks in the flour, which caused momentary confusion until Darrow explained that they were his.


----------



## Carlo-One

Once they were outside the manor, Dermot began sorting through the old and new tracks, commenting that it would be tricky. Moving around the area, the ranger searched the ground carefully in ways difficult for the others to comprehend, looking at boot impressions, divots and recent signs of rain to reveal what he needed. After examining what appeared to be an unremarkable patch of ground, he waved the others forward, moving along what seemed to be a trail. He explained that another had walked that way, not long ago, wearing boots, with a light, human gait that was too far apart to be the kid’s steps, and heading away from the manor. (_The ranger's tracking ability shows the value of mastering one's skills in life. There is no magic to such mastery, only practice. --C_)

Once they reached the main forest trail back to Tallwell, Dermot was unable to distinguish their quarry’s prints, but did note the presence of the child’s on the approach to the manor. The ranger’s companions eagerly searched for further signs in the vicinity, but came up with nothing. Dermot then led them back to the village, along the way evading roaming bear and boar in the forest.

By the time they reached Tallwell two hours later it was raining, to Shanni’s disappointment, which the ranger noted would probably hide tracks. The consensus among the party was that their culprit was not enough of an outdoorsman to stay in the wilds, so would likely be looking for a place to spend the night. Dermot raised the possibilities of a traveler having stashed their things at the inn, or that their quarry might even be a local inhabitant. Aerikoth cast doubt on this interpretation, still believing that their target was a member of the Fire Knives, running after their assault on Castle Cormaeril.

The four adventurers tracked their wet selves into the village inn and were greeted by Yasia and Kablin Menson. Dermot remarked with some concern that they were up late. Yasia said that she couldn’t sleep after the wizard had showed up with the boy, not to mention what was going on with the ghost at the manor. A bleary-eyed Kablin told her that if it were a ghost, then it would be nowhere near town, to which his wife replied that if the wizard could move by magic, why not the ghost.

In response to a question from Dermot, Yasia indicated that no one had come by since Aerikoth had shown up with Fente Bross, the son of the general store owner. The wizard asked to see the two rooms at the inn and Kablin welcomed the four to stay in them for the night. They soon determined that no one else was present and debated where else their quarry might have gone to ground in the village, having hit a dead end at the inn. Dermot was confident that the tracks he had followed leading away from the manor house were no more than an hour old when he found them, meaning – as Aerikoth pointed out – the person had an hour head start on them.

Yasia stuck her head into their room, apparently concerned at continuing to hear voices so late at night, but was assured that everything was fine. Aerikoth took the opportunity to ask her some clarifying questions about her delivery of Fente to his father, then asked her about where one would stay in Tallwell if not at the inn. She struggled to understand what the wizard was driving at, saying she supposed that someone could stay with friends in town, but the inn was the only one. After some further reassurance that there was in fact no ghost, she departed and left the four to their discussion.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow, having downed an ale, took a quick snooze while the others figured out what to do next. In the dwarf’s defense, by then it was three bells in the morning on Ches 25, and they had been up for some time. After his short “ale-nap” Darrow agreed to go talk to the shopkeeper to follow up on what had happened with the boy, the party having decided to split up. Dermot would attempt to uncover recent tracks, despite the rain, while Shanni would use her stealth skills to peep in various village windows. Aerikoth, apparently deciding that he had nothing specific to add to their efforts, declared he would retire to one of the inn rooms and await their return.

Perhaps twenty minutes later the wizard welcomed the other three back. Shanni and Darrow were sopping wet, the dwarf complaining about rain in his crotch as he poured water out of his boots, and the rogue cursing as she spread her outer clothes and boots out to dry. Dermot seemed less bothered by the rain, merely hanging his cloak on a peg by the doorway. Darrow reported first on what he had learned, that somebody had stolen some hardtack, a rain cloak and a bedroll from the general store. The theft was only discovered after the boy was returned, which the dwarf reckoned meant that their “ghost” was on the move. Shanni mentioned that the rain cloak might mean that the theft had taken place recently, seeing as how it was “pissin’ in down” outside, in her words. The petite rogue said she had found nothing regarding their quarry, although she had seen the Mayor still awake and sitting in his house downstairs, just looking at the fire, which made her wonder at the reason.

Aerikoth observed it seemed that their target intended to travel in the rain, which prompted Shanni to ask Darrow where he thought their quarry would be going. The dwarf said the only places he could think of were the village they stayed at on the way to Tallwell, it being the only other place nearby, unless the person knew of a cave or something; he couldn’t imagine anyone would be sleeping on the ground, given the weather. Shanni recalled that there was a cave back the way they had come, to which Aerikoth added that he believed it was the one that had one time been occupied by manticores. (_The dwarf often gives the impression of being mostly concerned about his next ale, if not the one currently in his hand, but can be clever and insightful when it comes to the practical matters involved in dealing with their enemies. --R_)

After some further discussion, Dermot suggested that they rest at the inn, then in the morning tell the innkeeper that they had decided to head back to Glees. They could then secretly head back to the manor, perhaps using a teleport from Aerikoth, to see if anyone had reoccupied it. Aerikoth said that he thought the matter of the “ghost” had been satisfactorily resolved, so had no further personal interest in it, but would assist in whatever manner they wished

Although further details still had to be worked out, all agreed that sleep was a priority. Shanni took one of the two inn rooms, falling asleep almost immediately, while the other three occupied the one next to her. Aerikoth took the bed and Darrow and Dermot unrolled their bedrolls, sleep coming easy to all of them after the long day of travel and their efforts at the manor.

It was early afternoon before Dermot arose, immediately observing that they had overslept a bit. The ranger pulled on his armor and cursed as he heard rain continuing to strike the inn’s roof; the lack of sun no doubt contributed to their long rest. Darrow, who had forgotten to take his armor off before falling asleep, joined him in heading to the common room downstairs as Aerikoth roused himself and began studying his spells for the day.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the innkeeper Kablin was seeing to Dermot and Darrow’s breakfast, Shanni ran down the stairs breathlessly, having overslept as well. He mentioned that the mayor had said he would like to speak with them, when they were available. Dermot replied that they had been planning to head back to Glees, but after some meaningful glances with his companions, agreed to do so after breakfast. The ranger observed that maybe something had been keeping the mayor up, as Shanni had seen the night before.

After Aerikoth joined them in breaking their fast on the simple village fare, Dermot asked Kablin how the mayor had looked to him. The innkeeper shared that he had seemed tired and preoccupied, but did not find this strange, considering the circumstances the village faced. Kablin then asked if the adventurers would be staying another night, showing some disappointment when Dermot replied they should depart that day and head west. A little nervously, the innkeeper asked for five coins a head – whenever they were ready, of course! – and bustled off to the kitchen as they finished their meal. Dermot searched his belt-pocket for the requested amount of coin and left it on the table, with a little more added for Kablin’s trouble.

The four companions made their way through the rain and large puddles to the mayor’s house, seeing an occasional villager dashing for cover in the wet. Darrow knocked on the door and Haman Amraphel soon opened it and bid them to enter and dry off before his fire. The adventurers shook the rain from their outer clothing and moved to join the mayor, who pensively noted that he found himself spending much time in front of the fire, as of late.

Haman mentioned he had heard from Kablin at the inn and Kente at the General Store how things had been going, then asked the adventurers to confirm that it was a human hand behind what had happened. Shanni immediately answered in the positive, as did Aerikoth, who noted that he had been certain it was not an actual undead spirit prior to going to the manor. (_The wizard rarely misses a chance to point out to his companions when he has been proven correct about a certain matter. --R_) The mayor sighed and said he still found the deaths of the two guardsmen tragic, as they had been sent to protect Tallwell and paid the ultimate price; there has been too much death and sadness in the village, he felt, which Dermot agreed with.

Haman nonetheless expressed some optimism that once the rain ceased, the village could start down a more happy path. He said he understood that Darrow had offloaded his brewery supplies at the Winfall farm, which the dwarf acknowledged, saying that he hoped it would help start a new chapter. The mayor thought the extra industry would indeed be a boon for Tallwell.

The adventurers turned to the business at hand, declaring that they still intended to try and find the murderer. In response to a question from Shanni, the mayor said he could not think of any abandoned places near the village where someone could hide, besides the manor. Aerikoth explained that the individual was very skilled in stealth, but would need to eventually find shelter. The wizard, with his usual lack of emotion, noted that some among their group felt that this person would return, specifically to the manor, but Aerikoth himself was unsure of such, given the lack of information.

Haman then said he thought there were some strange things that had been left unexplained. Encouraged by Darrow to say more, the mayor raised the question of how this person had gone to the manor in the first place and where they had come from, remarking that certainly no one had passed through town. Shanni offered up the idea that they were good at hiding and didn't need to stop. Haman continued, stating that the incident had made him recall some instructions from Baron Hallton, when he was alive. He had insisted that if any travelers turned up unexpectedly - particularly noble ones - to treat them well and escort them to the manor. Specifically, if they did not arrive by the main road. The mayor had found this puzzling, given the lack of any other obvious means of entering the village, but stated that questioning the Baron's orders was not wise.

Dermot’s face betrayed his own puzzlement as Shanni asked if anyone had in fact arrived, to which Haman replied no. The mayor said it had got him thinking, though, about how the “ghost” had arrived, since now obviously it was no such thing. He then shared that the only other “empty place”, as they had said, could be the old smuggler cave in the forest. According to him, it hadn't been used for years, because of the beasts that moved in. The village’s hunters and loggers were aware of it, but once the trail to Glees was cut and the beasts moved into the forest, no one would dare to go. Haman explained that under Baron Hallton, the cave was sometimes used to store goods to avoid taxes, to which the mayor turned a blind eye.

Shanni asked if manticores had inhabited the cave and was told aye, along with other beasts. Dermot noted that it was on the way to Glees and they could look into it. Haman, suddenly becoming teary-eyed, declared that they had done so much for the village and that he could not thank them adequately. The awkward silence that followed was broken by Darrow, who joked that he shouldn’t be thanked until the mayor tried the beer, getting a chuckle from Dermot as well.

Haman then turned towards Aerikoth and said that Kente the shopkeeper had mentioned something about his boy wishing to become a wizard. Kente was unsure about the idea, but Haman told him that he would support an apprenticeship, should Aerikoth wish it. The wizard stated that it might be possible if the child had the potential and the diligence to work hard. Aerikoth knew he had courage, but it needed to be tempered with intellect. If there was time, he would explore the boy's potential further. Haman replied that he was a smart lad, knowing his letters and figures from the work at the general store. As a last remark, the mayor noted that people were afraid of magic and unsure of wizards, but he believed Aerikoth taking a local apprentice would be welcomed.


----------



## Carlo-One

Before the adventurers departed, Darrow asked if the mayor had ever met any of the nobles from Westgate, meaning the Cormaerils. Haman said that “met” was perhaps not quite the right word, but he had seen a noble party come through one time the previous year, well-armed and armored. They had arrived by the road from Glees, prior to the war with Baron Pahar, and the villagers had been asked to provision them before they headed on to Hallton manor. In response to a question from Shanni, the mayor indicated that it had been perhaps close to a year ago. He also noted that the Cormaeril nobles’ red armor had been very distinctive. Aerikoth remarked that the visit made sense, as it was the Cormaerils that gave Hallton numerous enchanted weapons to assault the lands of Pahar.

Under further questioning from Shanni, the mayor related how the nobles had stayed only the minimum time required. The village blacksmith had to reshoe one of their horses, but they did not do anything beyond the ordinary, treating the villagers like servants. Haman suggested they speak with the blacksmith, if they were interested in such details. After some further discussion about the possible identity of their quarry and a meaningful nudge from Shanni, the four adventurers exited the mayor’s house, saying they would go see the blacksmith.

Outside in the rain, which continued to drown the village, the petite rogue explained on the way to the blacksmith’s that she was now not sure they should leave town, saying that it suddenly made more sense that one of the Fire Knives was behind the killings at the manor. However, she thought that maybe they should still go check that cave in the woods. Reaching the door to the smith’s house, she knocked and then slightly awkwardly responded to the deep, masculine voice from inside asking who was there. She responded that they were “folk from the city” and in reply received an invitation to come in out of the rain.

Inside, they were greeted warmly by Horvath, the blacksmith’s brother, whom they had earlier encountered as a reluctant member of the Beast’s forces. He thanked them again for what they had done at the manor, which was reinforced by the smith, Larent, who stated that without the adventurers, his brother would not have found a new life in Tallwell. Shanni, Dermot and Darrow modestly accepted the praise as Aerikoth stood by, silently regarding them with an unblinking stare.

Shanni said it would be a favor if the smith could cast his mind back to when the group from Cormaeril came through. Larent’s brow furrowed in response and he mentioned that it had been nigh on a year, as he recalled. Shanni then asked about his changing of a horseshoe for them and what he remembered. The shoe work itself was easy enough, said the smith, but he sweated doing it under the gaze of the Cormaerils and their blades, which were never far from their hands.

He observed that they had seemed to resent having to stop in the village on their way to Hallton manor. It was a party of five or six travelers, the smith recalled; one appeared older than the others, but carried himself well. He was the one that Larent had feared the most, looking at the smith with hungry eyes as he worked. Larent said he made sure the re-shoeing went well and fast, so that was that. Shanni asked if he knew their names and the smith replied that they had not asked his, so he did not ask theirs; speaking to them seemed dangerous.

Shanni then turned her attention to Horvath, who explained that during Hallton’s time he had mainly served with the borderers in the forest. He had heard some camp talk of the nobles' visit, no more, although there had been reference to an alliance and conquest to come. In response to a question from Shanni, he said that there was no road coming from the direction of Westgate through the forest, other than the one from Glees. Beyond the village there were logging trails and such, but they did not lead to any other town.

Aerikoth then interjected a change of subject, noting that there had been a lot of talk heard about some elusive treasure hidden by the Beast, and asking Horvath if it had ever been mentioned during his association with the bandit leader. (_This was something of a surprise to read, as I would have expected this kind of query about buried treasure to come from Shanni, rather than the wizard, who has not displayed much in the way of overt greed in these chronicles. --C_) Horvath made a face at the mention of “treasure” and called it the Beast’s blood money. The bandit had made a great show of placing it into the chest in the main hall, saying that it would put food in his follower’s bellies forever – along with wenches and such, Horvath shamefacedly acknowledged. But as they discovered after the Beast was slain, there was nothing in there, and so began the tales of buried treasure in the forest.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some final pleasantries, the four adventurers left the smith and his brother and decided to stop in at the guard barracks before heading out of the village. Guard Captain Calen greeted them and mentioned that the mayor had been to see him, in order to explain that they had been tracking someone unknown – not a ghost - who had been hiding at the manor. Shanni said they had just dropped by, to make sure the soldiers knew that. Calen immediately informed her that the guardsmen would now go recover their dead, mentioning in a grim tone that it would not be difficult to stay away from the manor afterwards, which was Shanni’s suggestion. He furthermore observed that there was nothing up there left to guard, and it would be easier for him not to have to split his forces defending the village.

Dermot was curious if any of the guard patrols had scouted the outskirts of the village, including the logging trails. Calen replied that they typically kept to the village itself, the path out to Glees, and until recently the manor, since there weren’t enough men to do more. The ranger then flipped a lazy salute to the guard captain, receiving a crisp one in return, as the adventurers departed the barracks.  (_It appears that Captain Calen made no mention of the adventurers' failure to bring back the bodies of the guardsmen as they had previously promised. While perhaps it would have been within his rights to complain, in light of the adventurers' efforts to resolve the matter of the killings at the manor and the inability of the guard captain to deal with the matter himself, I believe it was prudent of him not to raise the issue. Holding others to their promises, regardless of circumstances, often helps no one. --C_)

As they headed for the village’s western outskirts, Shanni in rather coarse terms expressed her confusion over what it meant that the Mayor had been told to report on folk arriving without coming down the Glees road. Perhaps the continuing rain had something to do with her foul mood, as Darrow encouraged her and the others to get a move on, since he wasn’t getting any drier. As they walked along the road, the Winnfall farm came into view and Aerikoth observed to the others that the door was open. The wizard wondered why the family would have the door open on such a foul day, as both Shanni and Darrow cursed at the possible implication of foul play at the farmhouse.

The dwarf circled around back of the building as Shanni sneaked up to a window to peek in and Aerikoth stood in front of the door. Hal the ox driver then emerged from the opening, carrying a sack, and almost bumped into the wizard’s staff. The drover immediately apologized and said that he was just getting feed to the oxen. Shanni lingered a moment at the window to make sure that nothing was in fact amiss inside, then shook her head and said it was a false alarm, although she commended Aerikoth on his observational skills.

The four adventurers left Hal to his duties as he grumbled about the rain and they continued on the path west into the countryside. Once in the forest, the little-used track became effectively invisible, but Dermot and Shanni recalled where the cave occupied by the beasts had been, leading the others to it across a rain-swollen stream. Shanni asked if they wanted to go in quiet like and Darrow motioned as if to shoo her in, the dwarf evidently deciding he would make too much noise. She and then Dermot crept into the opening, as Darrow listened for any sounds of fighting.

The two re-emerged shortly afterwards and cautioned the others not to enter, saying that the entrance was trapped. Darrow commented ironically that it was crafty for a manticore. Shanni volunteered to use her "little fingers" to shift the tripwires out of the way, as Aerikoth asked Dermot if there were any tracks besides theirs in the area. The ranger, somewhat tense, replied that in those conditions, he had no idea. He then accompanied Shanni back in, to cover her while she attempted to deal with the trap.


----------



## Carlo-One

Outside, Darrow began tapping his foot impatiently, waiting for his two companions to return as he discussed potential tactics with Aerikoth. Shanni after a while exited the cave, apparently successful at her task. The petite rogue asked if Aerikoth could get something to guard the door, in case whoever was inside tried to sneak past them. After a moment’s thought, the wizard said he could summon a large bear, which could remain by the cave entrance. Satisfied, she re-entered the cave, asking the other two to follow when ready. Aerikoth cast his summons spell and an invisibility spell on Darrow as well, then they entered.

In the gloom of the cave, they came upon Shanni finishing up the placement of one of her own traps, covering its tripwire with dust. She hissed softly at Dermot, who was further ahead, keeping a watch on the far end of the cave. Aerikoth commanded the bear to stay by the entrance and started to move further into the cave, but was then stopped by Shanni putting an arm on his shoulder. At the same time, Dermot emerged from the shadows and yelled a challenge, leveling his crossbow at the dim figure of a man who had just stepped into view.

The man, dressed in expensive red-dyed leathers, first inquired why Dermot was troubling a poor traveler, voice dripping with evident scorn. He then wondered out loud if it was just the ranger there – which an invisible Darrow immediately contradicted – and queried if they were frightened of one poor traveler, as he put it. The ranger was blunt in his response, saying that in Westgate he imagined the man was wanted for all sorts of reasons, as well as hereabouts for murder.

This earned a scornful laugh from the man, who inquired if Dermot was a bounty hunter. He then drew two short swords and with a sneer told Dermot to collect the bounty, if he could. Dermot warned him to put the swords down, as he could be sure that the ranger had not come alone. Suddenly the man disappeared, after making a quick motion, but the ranger was not fooled. Keeping his concentration and his senses alert, he waited a moment, then threw some magic dust next to him, just as the man attempted to pass, stripping him of invisibility. Aerikoth then hit him with a spell that held him in place, frozen.

 After a moment, Shanni took the initiative to start binding Tagreth’s hands together with some rope, then ran it up into a noose around his throat. The man gritted his teeth and submitted, having no choice, as Darrow also pried the two swords out of his hands. Once they had finished, Dermot asked who they had caught. Reluctantly, the man declared that he was the Lord Tagreth Cormaeril. (_And so the loose end from the adventurers' raid on Cormaeril Castle is tied up, with the head of the Fire Knives assassins caught on the run. But their troubles are not yet over, where Tagreth is concerned. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow observed that the red armor fit the description, not that anyone doubted Tagreth’s statement. The Cormaeril lord and head of the Fire Knives berated and insulted his captors, only falling silent after Aerikoth pointed out that they could have killed him, so he should take solace that he was still alive. In the meantime, Shanni had tossed his bedroll in the back of the cave, finding nothing of value.

Aerikoth told their captive that killing the guardsmen at the Hallton manor had been unwise, expressing curiosity about why Tagreth did not just hide from them. Darrow chimed in, observing that if he hadn’t done that, they never would have been tipped off to Tagreth’s presence. The Fire Knives leader replied that he had wished the manor for his own, asserting that the superstitious peasants would have stayed away for months, at least. Dermot, showing his kind heart, said he could not believe that the two guardsmen had been murdered just so Tagreth could have a nice bed. In response Tagreth glared at the ranger and commented that they were the ones who had destroyed his home in Westgate, evidently recognizing their descriptions.

In response to further probing from Aerikoth, Tagreth said that he expected no one else in Tallwell would have known about him and questioned why they had come out to this godsforsaken place, as he characterized it. Shanni, smirking, said he was going to cry when he found out. Darrow then told him that he was starting a brewery. Tagreth, eyes bulging, was incredulous that a drunken dwarf’s desire for more drink, as he put it, had led to his defeat. Aerikoth, with his usual lack of humor and inflection, told him that Baron Pahar, who had been at war with Hallton, had occupied the town and would have informed them of the murders.

After some additional pointed comments about the deaths of the two guardsmen, Tagreth stared bitterly at the pool of water as the party debated what was to be done with him. Darrow was against hanging him – which Shanni was fine with – so they had two options in front of them: to turn him over to Baron Pahar’s men in Tallwell, or to have Aerikoth take him directly to the Baron in Turnton. Shanni said she didn’t think the locals would be able to handle him.

Dermot said he was fine with either option, as justice would be done – this prompted a sneer from their prisoner – but then the ranger raised the rumors of the Beast's treasure and asked him he if knew anything more about it. (_Yet another member of the party brings this up, unexpectedly to me. It seems the lure of "free" wealth is a powerful one. --C_) Tagreth, a smile growing across his face, rhetorically asked what treasure. This led Shanni to start grinning as well, as she described how answering questions helped with avoiding falling into deep pools of water with a foot on one’s head. Tagreth, still smiling, offered that perhaps he could simply lead them to the treasure. He pointed out that this would be hard to do if they handed him over to Pahar’s men, of course.

Some additional honeyed words from the Fire Knives leader, including the fact that there would be enough for all, made the party exchange glances and Shanni’s face twitch underneath her hood. Aerikoth broke the spell by asking their prisoner whether he had intended on rebuilding the assassins’ organization after taking over the manor. Tagreth said that escaping the fall of his castle in Westgate had been the first priority and that it seemed a good idea to leave the city for a while. Darrow chuckled at this, noting that the party might have had the same idea.

In Aerikoth’s opinion, Tagreth could have done better by hiding in Westgate, unless there were other enemies of his there. At this, the Cormaeril lord shook his head and stated that the wizard was still a callow youth in the ways of Westgate. He questioned whether storming Castle Cormaeril was their idea, observing that others in the city had benefited. (_Looking at the record of events in the chronicles, I am forced to admit that this observation may well be true. House Urdo seemed especially keen on it and apparently manipulated the City Watch to look the other way regarding - even encourage - the party's plans to assault the castle. I am not fully sure how I feel about all this this, but in the end the Fire Knives got what they deserved, I am sure. --C_)

Returning to the topic of the hidden treasure, Dermot asserted that if it existed, it would be found one day, but at the moment they had a job to finish. Tagreth asked pointedly who was paying them for this ‘job’ – no one, as he presumably had figured out – prompting a small sigh from Shanni. Dermot said that it was not that kind of a job, to which Tagreth replied that perhaps they could use a new employer.


----------



## Carlo-One

Perhaps tired of Tagreth’s words, or simply needing to study his spells, Aerikoth retired to a side part of the cave with his summoned bear, asking not to be disturbed. The Fire Knives leader continued verbally sparring with his three remaining captors, attempting to undermine their confidence in each other and dangling the promise of riches in front of them, but they refused to bite. Dermot did a thorough search of the man, extracting some potions and jewelry from his pouches.

Since they were being so chatty, as Darrow put it, he asked Tagreth if the noble could tell them about how he had arrived in Tallwell, seeing as how he got there ahead of the adventurers. For once the Cormaeril lord did not appear to dissimulate, instead with an evil grin telling them that there was an escape portal in the bowels of Castle Cormaeril. He stated that only those of noble blood had its secret, enabling them to take a one-way trip that deposited them in a field near Tallwell.

After some more back-and-forth with their prisoner, Shanni being notably riled about the two murders which Tagreth had committed, the three adventurers decided to march Tagreth back to Tallwell and turn him over to the guards there. When he saw the bedraggled-looking noble, Guard Captain Calen questioned Darrow, Dermot and Shanni about how they knew he was the one responsible for the deaths of his guardsmen. Despite Tagreth’s protestations of innocence, the adventurers stated they had all heard him confess, as well as noting various pieces of evidence, including the thin blade found in his possession which no doubt would match the wounds on the corpses. Calen, his face impassively neutral, took possession of the prisoner, saying that their word was the only thing needed.

The three then stopped at the Mayor’s house, in order to inform him of Tagreth’s capture. He was very pleased to hear that they had caught the “ghost” and considered their suggestion about keeping up the stories of the ghosts of Hallton’s victims inhabiting the manor, to help discourage anyone else from going there. They then quizzed the mayor about having seen any signs of the Cormaeril portal’s egress point in a nearby field, but there seemed to be no knowledge of such a thing in the village. Nonetheless, their enthusiasm for exploration undimmed now that it was no longer raining, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni roamed the fields and country tracks near the village, searching for something that might be a sign.


----------



## Carlo-One

Despite gaining much knowledge of the surrounding countryside, the three found no tracks or other signs of the portal exit. As they headed back to the village, suddenly a panting, running guardsman came into view and headed to meet them. At first they were concerned his appearance meant Tagreth had somehow escaped, but the guardsman – after catching his breath somewhat – denied that and insisted instead that they needed to find Captain Calen, saying he wasn’t sure what the captain was going to do with the prisoner. Shanni was all for going back at a leisurely pace, given what was likely to happen to the Fire Knives leader, but Dermot pointed out that a summary execution would make Calen a murderer himself. The three adventurers then took off at a run themselves, leaving the out-of-shape guard to walk back to the village on his own.

After Dermot, Shanni and a puffing Darrow (in that order) arrived at the barracks, they found Aerikoth and Mayor Haman Amraphel there, but none of Baron Pahar’s soldiers. The mayor was at a loss and suggested that a search was in order, saying he would warn the villagers to be on the lookout. Aerikoth suggested other possibilities besides Calen going to execute the prisoner, such as the guards having departed to escort him to Turnton, or perhaps even having been bribed by Tagreth to set him free.

While Shanni was impatient to get moving immediately, the wizard calmly suggested that Dermot should first try to find evidence of their departure, an idea seconded by Darrow. Dermot welcomed the wizard back, then started cursing as the rain began again. He said he wished he knew the guard captain better, explaining that if he were a practical man, he would just take the Lord out to the forest for execution, but if he were a sentimental one, he would do it at the manor, thought the ranger. The group then began casting about for any visible tracks, Shanni and Aerikoth being the first ones to spot a group of bootprints in the mud, heading west along the road out of town.

They moved as rapidly as they could to the western outskirts of the village and saw Calen and his squad lined up in an open space past the Winnfall farm. Tagreth was on his knees in front of the guard captain, who had a naked sword in his hand. Calen looked up as Dermot yelled from a distance to attract his attention, asking what was the meaning of this. The guard captain remained silent as they approached. Once they finally reached him, he replied, “Justice. That is the meaning.”


----------



## Carlo-One

Dermot told Calen that he was a watchman, not a judge...nor a headsman. This earned a curt retort from Calen that his skills would suffice. Darrow then raised the question of whether Baron Pahar would back the guard captain’s decision. As Shanni regarded the bound Tagreth thoughtfully, Calen replied that the Baron gave great latitude to his commanders, looking upwards as the skies darkened.

Dermot made the additional point that Tagreth was on his way to swing, so there was no need for the guard captain to wet his sword like this. Calen, with more heat, accused the adventurers of not understanding what the loss of his men through cold murder meant, and said that Tagreth deserved no less. Calm as ever, Aerikoth then asked if he could speak before Calen took any action. The wizard stated that he understood a great deal and asked Calen to consider the fact that Tagreth had harmed a great many, beyond his two men. Did the guard captain intend to rob all the others of the justice they deserved, by continuing with his actions?

At this point Garens Winnfall came out of his house, to see what was going on. Shanni explained that Captain Calen was about to murder Tagreth, although she couldn’t say she blamed him much. Desperate, the Fire Knives leader appealed first to Garens, saying that he did not deserve to be slaughtered on the farmer’s land, then broadened his appeal to all those listening, claiming he did not deserve this fate. In response, Calen looked down at his prisoner and told him to shut up.

Dermot argued that it wasn’t about what Tagreth deserved, but what about Tallwell deserved: fairness, openness, a place where people aren’t taken from their cells and beheaded in the wild. The ranger pointed out that the villagers would never see the guard captain in the same way afterwards. Darrow, perhaps trying to be helpful, told them that however humans treated their judgements was on them; if Tagreth were a dwarf, he’d be left naked in the deep delves for the umber hulks to have some fun...after a proper trial, though.

Throughout the exchange, the farmer Garens had remained silent, looking down at the headstone which stood next to him. As Calen put his sword to the prisoner’s throat, though, the farmer asked if he might say a word to the guard captain. Without moving his sword from Tagreth’s throat, Calen briefly indicated to Garens that he might speak.

The farmer gestured to the adventurers, saying that these folk had delivered the village from tyranny, more than once. Looking down at the grave marker again, Garens also declared that no one had paid a higher price than he, mentioning the name of Aratae, his son who had been murdered at Hallton’s order. He then looked back at the guard captain and stated simply that he knew what justice was, and this was not it.

Calen, who had been impassive until then, blanched in response, the farmer’s words hitting home. Shanni verbally prodded Calen again as well, asking if he was better than his prisoner. Calen’s sword dropped slowly as he struggled for a response, while Dermot’s eyes flickered as he looked around the circle of guards’ helmets, to see if they would intervene in some fashion. Darrow reminded the guard captain that sometimes shortcuts weren’t shortcuts.

Finding his voice, Calen bitterly asked what they would have him do, then, as Tagreth’s kind never paid the price for their crimes. (_The guard captain throughout these chronicles has shown a keen understanding of how the world in reality works, while doing his best to uphold his values and his duties. This time is no exception. --R_) Darrow replied that the Baron would give the man his moment to speak, and do it right and proper. Calen nodded slowly at Darrow’s words and Dermot quickly followed up, telling Calen that he should accompany the adventurers to Turnton when they delivered him, to speak for the dead men. Regaining his composure, the guard captain acknowledged that they were right and justice would be served, as Helm would want it to be. Aside, Shanni nodded to Aerikoth and told the wizard that it might be an idea to get the prisoner there fast.


----------



## Carlo-One

Aerikoth indicated that he would be able to take Tagreth and one other, preferably Captain Calen, with him immediately to Baron Pahar, if that was desired. Before any transfer occurred, though, they decided to get out of the falling rain and return to the barracks, Calen tugging harshly on Tagreth's bindings as they went. Along the way, Aerikoth let his companions know that he had left word with the watch of Westgate about their prisoner. Watch Commander Meynn was unfortunately unavailable, so the wizard had left word with his aide to meet the next morning. Aerikoth remarked that Lord Tagreth's crimes were not just committed in Tallwell, and was sure there were those in the city that would have an interest in him. (_A careful read of these chronicles indicates that Aerikoth must have teleported to Westgate from the forest cave where he was studying his magical texts, after his companions had decided to bring Tagreth back to Tallwell and place him into Calen's custody at the earliest possible moment. From what is described below, the wizard seems to have made the rounds of those in the city who might have an interest in the prisoner. --C_)

As Calen threw their prisoner to the floor, Darrow – ignoring the groans coming from Tagreth – wondered who else would be interested. Aerikoth mentioned that he had attempted to see Losifan Urdo at the Mercenaries Guild, but was told that he had left the guild for family business. The wizard was sure Lord Urdo would like to handle any situation with the man that had orchestrated an attempt on life of the the current Croamarkh's, his father. Darrow thoughtfully expressed an interest in getting what he thought would be a bigger payoff from Urdo for their captive. Shanni pointed out that Urdo should owe them one anyway, and the dwarf said he would be good with delivering Tagreth to Baron Pahar, if that was the consensus.

Although Aerikoth professed personal indifference to the outcome, he further observed there were others beyond just Urdo and Pahar if all facts were presented. The wizard noted the likely interest of the Sembian Embassy in Westgate, as one of their ambassadors had been assassinated by the Fire Knives, and of course that of the Watch of Westgate. Shanni, impatient as ever, said that the politics of it didn’t matter, they could all queue up to kick the stool out, so they should just take him to Pahar.

Captain Calen ordered his men to barracks for the evening and queried the four adventurers if they wished to depart that evening or in the morning. Darrow replied that they needed a minute and Calen said to take their time for deliberating. Shanni offered to just flip a coin to decide between Pahar and Urdo, but Aerikoth calmly asked the guard captain what his preferred option for travel was. As Calen pondered, Shanni took out her coin, but paused before flicking it into the air, waiting for the response. Calen then said it would be good for his men to see Turnton again, not just himself, so he would prefer to take half of his men and march there in the morning. Polite and respectful, the guard captain then withdrew to let the adventurers finish their discussion.

The wizard specified that would take perhaps a long day of travel overland to reach Turnton, if that option were chosen. Darrow favored the simpler choice of just whisking their prisoner there, as the dwarf put it. Shanni said she thought that marching back and forth would take too much time, while there was Darrow’s brewery to set up, an innocent expression on her face. Although the petite rogue likely was just looking for an excuse to get out of the trip, the dwarf perked up and said she had a point.

Calen returned and asked if they had reached a decision. Darrow told him that Aerikoth would transport the prisoner and him directly to Turnton, with which the guard captain concurred. He asked only that it be in the morning, since he needed to organize his men before departing. The wizard acknowledged Calen’s wishes and the guard captain said goodbye to the adventurers as Shanni herded them in the direction of the inn for food and drink.

At Kablin’s Inn they ran into the mayor, who was relived to hear that the matter had been sorted and the garrison returned to the barracks. Haman left to go check in with Captain Calen as the others, hungry and thirsty from the day’s efforts, dug into the local inn fare with gusto. The four talked with animation about House Cormaeril’s involvement with Baron Hallton in Tallwell, the past conflict with Baron Pahar, and prospects for gaining some leverage with the players in Westgate.

As they finished their meal, Aerikoth stated that in the morning he would go to the Watch Tower in Westgate to see Commander Meynn, if he was available. The wizard would then return to Tallwell to teleport Calen and their prisoner Tagreth to Pahar and leave him in the Baron’s hands. Dermot expressed the desire that gods willing, that would be that. Aerikoth replied that, in all candor, somehow he was dubious of that. (_As I have commented previously, the wizard's words often prove prescient. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Shanni, begging tiredness, went upstairs to her room. Aerikoth indicated he would depart for the evening, leaving the remaining inn chamber to Darrow and Dermot. In response to a question from Darrow, the wizard briefly reviewed for them how matters stood in Westgate, including the fact that no one appeared to be searching for them after the Castle Cormaeril assault. The castle itself was under control of the Watch, as were the Cormaeril nobles, who were being held due to the information about an assassination attempt on the Croamarkh previously delivered by the adventurers to Losifan Urdo. Aerikoth’s two companions wished him safe travels and Darrow called for another pint before going to bed.

The night passed and Ches 26 dawned. Shanni, Darrow and Dermot gathered in the common room of Kablin’s Inn, having to be content with porridge in the morning. The innkeeper had mentioned hearing some strange noises in the night, but Shanni eventually determined that it was just Darrow’s snores. After finishing their simple meal, they headed over to the barracks to see about Tagreth.

Guard Captain Calen saluted the three as they entered, ordering one of his men to watch the bound prisoner while he spoke with their guests. A few moments later, Aerikoth joined them, brushing the rain from his robes. The wizard confirmed that he had seen Watch Commander Meynn in Westgate, who had found the information on Tagreth’s capture valuable. Aerikoth noted that Meynn planned to speak about it with House Thalavar, which was an ally of Baron Pahar.

The wizard indicated to Calen that he was ready and the guard captain in response barked an order and jerked the rope binding Tagreth, forcing the prisoner to his feet. Shanni begged off going to Turnton along with them, somewhat redundantly, as Aerikoth was only capable of bringing along two others with him via teleport. Calen became slightly confused when Aerikoth asked him where they should appear, but then understood the wizard meant where exactly in Turnton.

After some thought, the guard captain chose the Temple of Helm, saying it would be fitting; Dermot and Shanni agreed. Aerikoth said he had spent a significant time within Turnton and suggested that a safer place would be just outside the temple, as the wizard had found the devoted of Helm fairly unforgiving with his magical skill used in such a way. Calen nodded at that and then asked what he needed to do. Aerikoth explained that he needed to be in physical contact with Lord Tagreth, or he would not be transported with them. Calen did not find this a problem, taking a firm grip of Tagreth's bound arms, then waiting with a deep breath as the wizard placed a hand on his arm in turn, speaking an intense word of power.


----------



## Carlo-One

After Aerikoth and the two men accompanying him disappeared, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni did some more searching in the vicinity of Tallwell for a potential site for the dwarf’s brewery, while keeping an eye out for portal signs or potential sites for the Beast’s buried treasure. They met a lumberjack named Fallir and his dog Growler, who cornered a razorback boar in the forest for them. Having found a suitable location nearby with running water and road access, Darrow negotiated with Fallir to have a brewery building constructed there, which the lumberjack promised they could do in a tenday.

Aerikoth returned magically to Tallwell around midday, surprising Darrow by suddenly appearing in front of the dwarf, who was drinking alone in the inn. The wizard related how Baron Pahar had taken charge of Tagreth and would keep him imprisoned in Turnton, pending a decision on his disposition. An emissary of House Thalavar in Westgate planned to journey there, to confer with their ally Pahar and see if Tagreth had any useful information. Aerikoth said he had been allowed to speak to the prisoner and would return to do so again, at the request of the Baron. The two discussed the situation with Tagreth for a time, then Darrow departed to see about the delivery of his brewery supplies to the work site.

In the early afternoon, a cheery-looking Dermot and somewhat desperate-looking Shanni arrived to join Aerikoth at Kablin’s Inn, having just spent the last two hours examining the flora around Tallwell. Shanni perked up quickly as the innkeeper brought around drink and some select cuts of meat, thanks to one of the woodsmen who had had come by to sell a large haunch of venison. Kablin mentioned how more of the loggers were coming into town and business was up, in part thanks to Darrow’s project. After the innkeeper departed, the three adventurers discussed their plans.

Aerikoth had no interest in staying longer in the village, while Dermot and Shanni acknowledged that their hopes of finding the Castle Cormaeril portal exit and the Beast’s hidden treasure so far had come to nought. They discussed possibilities in Starmantle, Reddansyr and Teziir. Regarding Westgate, Aerikoth reminded the others that they had planned to stay away for a time following the assault on the castle, but with the Cormaeril nobles all locked up, reprisals seemed unlikely now. The wizard also informed them, as he had with Darrow, that Tagreth had shared the information that House Vhammos was deeply tied to the Night Masks; this was relevant, as Shanni had been freed from the hold of a ship at the Vhammos docks.

The petite rogue by this point had finished her meal and mumbled something about going off to search for herbs and whatnot, as Darrow came in the door. Dermot carved off some venison for the dwarf, who came in grumbling about the weather. Between the dwarf and the ranger, they finished off the haunch, as the three companions caught up on their plans, without coming to a final decision.


----------



## Carlo-One

By the time the sun began to set, Shanni had returned and Aerikoth had locked himself in one of the inn rooms, in order not to be disturbed while studying his magic. A meager supper of flavored broth was served in the common room to Darrow, Dermot and Shanni by the Kablins. The lack of available food highlighted the village’s penury, although both the innkeeper and his wife seemed optimistic about the prospects for future trade and local hunting, now that the manticores were gone from the woods. The three adventurers decided they should supplement the inn’s food stores, so Dermot lead a hunt into the countryside, despite the ever-present rain.

They first returned to the area where the local woodsman’s dog had cornered a boar and found its companion, which wounded Shanni in the leg with a charge before being killed. She soon healed, however, after Darrow lent her his ring of regeneration, and watched with interest as the ranger and the dwarf set to skinning the boar and storing its meat in their packs. Dermot heard some activity off to the northwest and suggested Shanni check it out, while they finished with the boar.

The petite rogue soon returned with a description of lots of huge rabbits in the forest, which Darrow thought would be good eating. The three moved toward where she had the rabbits and were surprised when they came leaping and bounding towards the adventurers, huge teeth exposed. A flurry of axe and sword work soon cut down the animals, however, leaving Darrow breathing heavily but grinning along with Shanni as they exchanged fluffy bunny jokes. The smiles soon turned to swearing, however, as the three set to dragging as many rabbit carcasses as they could handle back to Kablin’s Inn.

The exhausted adventurers, partly covered in rabbit blood, deposited their loads at the inn and were bemused when Kablin welcomed them enthusiastically, calling to his wife to come see the rabbits. The innkeeper explained that they had used to roam in packs in the woods before the manticores came, as Yasia enthused about various recipes. The three companions said that the rabbit meat would be all theirs, for the price of three baths.


----------



## Carlo-One

Next morning on Ches 27, the adventurers awoke relatively clean and rested, leading Darrow to seriously question whether they actually had fought a bunch of giant rabbits the day before, or if he had overdone the bedtime ale. Dermot assured him that was actually a thing that had happened. The dwarf nodded, then wondered if they would be having rabbit for breakfast, as they headed downstairs.

They found Kablin mopping the floor, which was still slick with rabbit blood. He nonetheless greeted them cheerily enough, as Dermot apologized again for the mess. The innkeeper mentioned that Shanni had been up earlier, taking some bread and heading out quickly. Although he was evidently curious about what she was up to, Kablin did not ask further about it, saying he would fetch them some brown bread for breakfast.

Shortly afterward Aerikoth joined them, apparently having finished studying his spells. Darrow and Dermot discussed with the wizard plans to return to Westgate, which could be done either on foot or via teleportation. Darrow thought they had a good chance at finding work at the Mercenaries Guild, even without Losifan Urdo there. Aerikoth in turn speculated that Losifan might wish their assistance in any case, noting that their efforts against Cormaeril had not been sanctioned by the guild.

As the other three were finishing their meal, Shanni arrived back at the inn, complaining that it was raining – again. Darrow tweaked her about searching for treasure, but in response the petite rogue tossed a note down on the table for them to read. It said for them to come pay their respects at the Winnfall farm and they would talk, but had no signature. Darrow said it seemed like they had a date, while Shanni pointed out that it may mean for them to meet at the grave, rather than the farmhouse.

Aerikoth then asked the obvious question, where she had obtained the note, and was told in the hollowed-out tree out by the logging camp. The wizard observed that he was unaware of such a tree, then asked when she had found the note. Drawing out the explanation further, the petite rogue innocently stated that she had just gone for a walk the previous day and dropped it off, then checked back that morning. The wizard further questioned, staring at her, what she had dropped off, being told in return that it had been a note and a gold coin, suggesting to whomever was using the hollow that they should meet. The wizard found this intriguing, but did not inquire further. (_Here we have an apparently deliberate reveal of Shanni's extracurricular activities in Tallwell away from her companions. I cannot believe that she simply randomly put a note and a coin into a local tree hollow, in the hopes that someone - who? - would respond. What is her game? --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

As Kablin cleared the rough-hewn inn table, he inquired if the adventurers would be taking the road out that day. Dermot replied that it looked like they would be, one way or the other. The innkeeper said he and his wife had been right proud to have them there, which earned a smile and a return compliment from Darrow as the dwarf headed upstairs to put on his armor.

Aerikoth unblinkingly watched Kablin finish up and depart, and a now-armored Darrow arrive, before inquiring about the smell of raw meat. The wizard asked if his three companions had provided the inn with game, which Dermot acknowledged and Darrow elaborated on by describing the big rabbits they had slain. Aerikoth expressed his doubts as to the actual threat posed by them, only to be contradicted by all three, Darrow saying that goblins could have ridden them as mounts and Shanni likening them to boars.

After departing the inn, the four discussed how they wanted to do the meet at the site mentioned in the note. Dermot suddenly remembered he had meant to bring up the fact he had taken a couple of trinkets off Lord Tagreth Cormaeril, including a ring of invisibility. They agreed to have Darrow use the ring, since Aerikoth had his own magic and Dermot and Shanni were adept at sneaking. Once they all were hidden from casual sight, they made their way to the grave at village’s western outskirts.

After taking up their positions in view of the site, they saw the two ox drivers, Hal and Lally, having a conversation about getting ready for the road. Lally went inside the nearby farmhouse as Hal finished cinching up his ox in the pasture, apparently inured to the constant rain. Darrow, as had been previously decided, was the first to initiate contact, surprising Hal as he appeared seemingly from nowhere. The dwarf gave a friendly greeting and confirmed to Hal that the adventurers would be leaving soon too. Some small talk about Darrow’s brewery plans occupied them for a while.

Shanni, evidently losing patience, showed herself and approached Hal, inquiring with a pointed look if he were there to pay his respects, echoing the language used in the note she had found. He said aye, paying them before heading back to Westgate, and the petite rogue said she was there to do the same. They then bantered about business opportunities in Tallwell and taking the road to Westgate, which Hal indicated he would do after waiting for the rain to let up a bit. Darrow said that he would prefer to do the same, although it wasn’t up to him, then excused himself, as did Shanni, citing the need to get out of the rain. Hal wished them fair travels and Shanni reciprocated.

Darrow and Shanni met up with Dermot and Aerikoth, who were puzzled and underwhelmed by the results of the meeting. Aerikoth speculated that one of the drovers might have known Aratae in the past and wished to pay his respects, if they were from the village and knew the Winnfalls. He also pointed out that it was likely they were illiterate, given their occupation, implying that the note was note from them. Shanni just continued cursing the rain, while making it known that she had been put out by Darrow’s forthright approach to the conversation. This made the dwarf grumble, as she refused to explain further, saying she had been intrigued but was bored now. (_It seems that the dwarf was unaccustomed to the requirements for clandestine-type meetings, unlike the "petite rogue" - but then again, if that is what Shanni truly was expecting, why did she bring Darrow and the others along in the first place? I have to think there was more to this incident than is reflected in the chronicles. --R_)

With nothing keeping them in town, the four set out across the countryside. By the time they had reached the neighboring village of Glees, it had stopped raining, to Dermot and Shanni’s delight, but the petite rogue started complaining again when the skies opened up as they reached the Turnton/Glees crossroads, as did Darrow. From there, they walked the rest of the way to Westgate, arriving as the sun was setting.

Being in the large city again apparently made them lose their bearings, as they took the long way to the Gatreach Inn, although were able to pick up some additional rumors in the streets. Inside, Jandrico Swift and his new half-orc employee Barzog welcomed them back, Barzog leaving with a cheery wave to his friends from Starmantle. The four adventurers then caught Jandrico up on the results of their travels and were also informed by the innkeeper that the nearly-rebuilt Gatereach guest house was available for them to occupy, if they wished. (_A generous and noble gesture by Jandrico, considering that the previous one had been burned down in order to get at the party's possessions. Of course, the Cormaerils were the original culprits and by this point were no longer a threat, but it still must have given some pause to the innkeeper in his considerations. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

_Chapter X: An Ancient Evil_​_Message from the Past_​On the morning of Ches 28, the company trickled into the Gatereach’s back room for breakfast, Darrow being the first despite his late night “research” for his brewery business. The dwarf confessed to not really liking most of the ales he sampled, neither did he have any luck finding a brewer who was looking for work. In reply, Jandrico Swift thoughtfully tapped a finger on the bar, saying he might know someone who would be looking for a change of venue, and that had the required skills. Darrow described the virtues of the quiet location of Tallwell and agreed to meet with the man, if Jandrico could set something up for that evening.

Aerikoth arrived at this point and confirmed to Shanni that he had stayed at his Westgate home the previous night. In response to the wizard’s question about their own doings, Darrow mentioned he had gone out for a wee bit of research, as the dwarf put it, while Dermot had slept in. Shanni said she went for a walk to get some air before dinner, but then had stayed in for the night. As the four dug into Goruna the cook’s fresh griddlecakes, they discussed the uptick in street activity that Darrow and Aerikoth had noticed, the wizard relaying what his raven familiar Zeluth had observed the night before.

As the adventurers were finishing their meal, Jandrico took the opportunity to raise the matter of the guest house in more detail, mentioning that it should be completed by the following month and inquiring about their interest in renting it at 400 gold per month, for the group. The innkeeper hoped it would be worth their consideration and retired to the kitchen, to allow them to discuss the matter. In response to a question form Dermot about what the guest house was like before, Aerikoth said that before it burned down, the guesthouse had been a quality place to stay, as each member of the company had a separate room and there was a central meeting area.

Shanni expressed enthusiasm at the prospect of having a room of her own, for the first time. She thought that they should be good for the gold, especially with their share of the profit from the dragon hoard due soon after the guest house would be available. Dermot considered that one hundred gold each a month would not be too bad at all, only to be corrected by Aerikoth, who saw no reason to stay there when he had his own home. The ranger then corrected the sum to one hundred and thirty four each, still considering that wouldn’t be too bad at all. Finishing his food and taking a sip of water, the wizard qualified his earlier statement, saying that even though he would not be staying at the guest house, he would be willing to assist all of them, if there was a need.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the four adventurers were coming to agreement on taking the guest house, a tired-looking man dressed in monk’s robes and carrying a staff walked into the room, announcing that he was seeking Jandrico Swift. Jandrico came out of the kitchen and identified himself, as the others looked curiously at the traveler. Looking both exhausted and relieved, he explained that he was seeking a brother of his order, pulling out a note and showing it to the innkeeper. At this point Darrow lost interest and returned to inhaling his griddlecakes.

Jandrico, while reading the note, saddened and said he was afraid that Brother Veran has passed on to his Judgment, as he believed they put it. The monk traveler indicated that this was sad news indeed, although not unexpected. He explained that it had been two months since the message from Veran had been received, with nothing further. Brother Millerjoi, the head of their order, had therefore dispatched him to determine what had happened. Shanni and Dermot appeared intrigued by the turn of events, as Jandrico looked over to Aerikoth, mentioning that the wizard had been one of Brother Veran’s companions, for a time. (_It is with great anticipation that I see the Order introduced again as an actor in this drama, including the prospect of obtaining more detail on Brother Veran's legacy. It is heartening to see that they did not give up on him, despite his already having passed on to his Judgment. --C_)

Aerikoth said that he could inform the traveler of what had happened to his monastic brother, first asking his name. In response, the monk gave formal greetings to Aerikoth, stating that he was Brother Vendalus, of the Order of Kelemvor in Archendale. Aerikoth rose and took up his staff, as Vendalus offered to show them the message by way of explanation, fumbling a little for it before placing it on the bar table. He explained that Brother Veran and his companions had defeated an ancient lich, yet it seemed that the task was not fully completed, when the note was scribed and sent. Vendalus also mentioned that he had other information, related to the prophecy Veran had been researching.

Darrow – managing a dignified nod to their monk guest despite the griddlecake crumbs in his beard – Dermot and Shanni all recalled hearing the story in the past. The dwarf assured Vendalus that the lich had been well and truly destroyed, noting that his lair was underneath the Ironhelm clanhome. The monk welcomed this news and noted down Darrow’s offer to have him speak with the Ironhelm dwarves. However, Vendalus still feared that he needed to seek assistance on the matter of the prophecy. (_Although the dwarf is not wrong, neither is he fully correct. The matter of the lich Ashnakzeroth is not yet concluded within these pages. One should be wary of making such kinds of assumptions, however one might wish them to be true. --R_)

Showing some concern for the tired-looking monk, Jandrico observed that it appeared he had been traveling for a good while. Vendalus acknowledged this, having just arrived that morn on a ship crossing the Dragonmere. The innkeeper offered to help break his fast then, and provide a room for the night should he need one. The monk was appreciative, but indicated that he could not fully rest until he found some assistance in Westgate, which he had hoped to obtain from Veran. Darrow, Dermot and Shanni expressed an interest in hearing about this, While Aerikoth finished thoroughly perusing the message.

Vendalus queried whether Veran's last message made sense to the wizard, who agreed. The monk said he therefore considered the matter of the lich to be at an end. Yet that left the matter of the prophecy that Brother Veran was originally researching, before he journeyed to Westgate. It concerned the return of a vampire king to Westgate, a resurgence of the evil of old. The Night King.


----------



## Carlo-One

Aerikoth interrupted before Vendalus could speak further, saying he wished to inquire something of him and this Brother Millerjoi. In the letter, the wizard noted, Veran had asked to research any documents that the Order believed to be relevant. The monk informed Aerikoth that they had done such research as was possible. The implantation of the lich's soul in a gem was expected, although this one seemed unusually potent, from what they understood, and they had no additional information on how to safely destroy such a gem. Shanni asked if whatever it was therefore was still trapped in the gem. Aerikoth, keeping his unblinking gaze on Vendalus, said no, it having been destroyed by a way he was still unsure about. The wizard mentioned that there were some intriguing effects in the aftermath, as he put it. (_This is a useful reminder that there are some loose ends related to the Ritual of the Hand, previously described in these chronicles, as conducted by High Cleric Carlin outside Turnton. The lich's erstwhile apprentice, Melissa, was somehow affected by it. I do hope we discover more about the matter. --C_)

Still solicitous of his new guest, Jandrico put a plate of griddlecakes and water down for Brother Vendalus, who acknowledged the innkeeper’s kindness and started eating in a deliberate fashion. Apparently satisfied that the monk would not keel over from hunger and exhaustion, the innkeeper turned to other business and left the adventurers to discuss Vendalus’ words further. The monk focused on eating, while Shanni recalled some previous run-ins with undead in Westgate and Dermot wondered what was so urgent about the prophecy now. Aerikoth expressed his mistrust in general of prophecies and further asserted that Clan Ironhelm owed Veran nothing. Despite this, Darrow then told the monk that, although he could not speak for the others, he believed they should look into the Night King business.

Having sated his hunger, Vendalus acknowledged to them that the Order had not taken Brother Veran's original work on the prophecy very seriously, as it had seemed like the leftovers of a madman's ravings. However, he admitted that was what genuine prophetic work sounded like occasionally. In any case, despite their doubts, the Order gave its blessing for Brother Veran to travel to Westgate. The matter of the lich was worrisome, yet seemed to have been resolved, concluded the monk, declaring that would be Brother Veran's legacy. (_Although this is not in fact the end of the story, by no means do I wish to detract from Veran's deeds, including his confrontation with the fear of facing what was once one of the most powerful abominations on Faerun. Brother Veran visited Kelemvor's realm more than once while on his path to Judgment, which I would not care to do. --R_)

Returning to the matter of the prophecy, Vendalus said his Order had no new information on it, but recent events had concerned them. In response to a question form Shanni, he said it related the return of an order of vampire rulers to the Dragon Coast. With a glance at Aerikoth, the monk stated that he did not put great stock in prophecy either, but they had heard troubling things as of late. Dermot encouraged him to speak further and Vendalus explained that most recently, a traveler from Westgate had been delivered to his monastery, near death. They were able to help him recover from his illness, which they discovered was part of a process of turning him into an abomination, as the monk called it. A slave to a vampire, it seemed. The victim stated that he remembered little, but that he was brought to a place where he was...converted. He was not alone, either.

Dermot prodded for further details, but was told there were few enough. Vendalus said the man had spoken of previously residing at a place called “The Shore” but could say little else about where exactly he had been, or what had been done to him. Darrow cursed while Dermot’s face darkened at this. The ranger related how they had heard a bit about the coastline around Westgate, where people had been going missing and odd skull totems had cropped up. The monk finished his tale of the vampire victim, saying that apparently he managed to escape by stowing away on a ship, then made his way to the Dalelands for refuge, arriving about a tenday ago at the Order.

Brother Millerjoi, the head of the Order, had hoped that Veran could find allies and investigate this undead threat, as prophecy or no, the rise of a vampire clan was a threat to them all. Vendalus explained that they were a small Order and did not travel outside the Dalelands often, but the matter was deemed important. The monk said he was thankful that he was able to find the adventurers, especially one of Brother Veran's former companions. With that, his exhaustion seemed to catch up with him, and he excused himself to find Jandrico and rest in the room promised to him, saying he needed to make his ablutions.


----------



## Carlo-One

The four adventurers decided to attend to their separate affairs that morning, regrouping in the early afternoon at the Gatereach. Jandrico Swift took a deposit of 100 gold from each of them for the guest house lease, promising to include personalized furnishing requests for their individual rooms. Shanni eagerly asked for a nice soft bed with a snuggly quilt and a tub of her own, as she and the others handed the coin over to the innkeeper, who then left to see about the purchases.

In response to a question from Shanni, Darrow confirmed that he had been able to touch base with their elven friend, Lomilith the wizard, who was still at the tavern they had met him in. The dwarf mentioned the elf had asked after Shanni, who seemed pleased to have been remembered. As Aerikoth had not met Lomilith, Darrow summarily explained that he was a third-rate wizard they had encountered at the Black Boot in River Gate, who was concerned about disappearances of people in the Shore district. The dwarf related how Lomilith thought the cave/sewer entrance they had found there was being used in the disappearances.

Dermot mentioned that he had looked up old stories about the first Night King and suggested that the Lathander temple might know more about the subject, as according to some, they had beat the old Vampire the first time. Both Shanni and Darrow were up for accompanying Dermot to the temple, although Shanni irreverently said it would just perhaps be to stick out her tongue behind them. Aerikoth observed that he had not had the best interactions with priests and their ilk, as the wizard put it, but he would accompany them.

Joking about the rain, which Darrow pointed out seemed to follow Shanni around like a small dark cloud, the four took the long way to the Lathander temple, forgetting at first that it was in the West Gate and not the Temple district. When they arrived, the priest on duty was finishing a religious discussion with a woman, while some other Westgate citizens were exchanging whispered rumors, earning a frown from the Lathanderite.

As the priest approached the group to welcome them, Darrow playfully punched Dermot in the shoulder, but apparently harder than the ranger was used to, as he reflexively hit Darrow back. The priest, slightly taken aback, wondered if they had a dispute among them that needed resolution, offering to assist. Darrow, who had been unfazed by the exchange, said it had just been a friendly punch on the arm and offered his apologies. Dermot went along, but wheezed a bit and under his breath told Darrow to be more careful.

The priest looked a little skeptical, but introduced himself as Jotan. As the adventurers reciprocated, he eyed Aerikoth's staff and the various weapons and armor visible, then asked if they sought potions or other aid from the temple. Dermot took the lead in explaining their interest in the old history of the fight against the Night King, Shanni nodding along in an eager-to-know manner. Jotan, appreciative of the fact that he had a willing audience, held forth on the history of the subject.

He related how before the founding of the Dalelands, the Night King had emerged from the Westgate catacombs and in a single night of blood, claimed the city for himself. The Night King never appeared in the daytime and wore a porcelain mask to cover his features, always, even at night. It soon became evident that it was a clan of vampires, let by the Night King - named Orlak - who had taken the city. Dermot interrupted, asking if it was more than one, and was informed that the court was all of the undead, it was told, and their servitors.

The priest continued, saying how the rule of the Night King had endured for more than a century of terror. Eventually, it could not be denied what the nature of the Night King's dynasty was. Yet none could stand against him, until Dawnknight Gen Soleilon and his companions came to Westgate, from the Vilhon Reach. Sent by the divine inspiration of Lathander, in Jotan’s words, Gen put the vampires to the sword and exposed them to the light, ending the reign of the Night King. Gen stayed to found the Soleilon dynasty of Westgate, which ruled for a long and prosperous time.

Despite the ending of the tale, the priest cautioned that it was rumored certain powerful items held by the Night King were never recovered. Symbols of his authority. Which meant that perhaps, the threat was never completely destroyed. One must remain vigilant against the dark, the priest concluded, and not forget the role of the Light.

Dermot expressed an interest in seeing whatever writings the temple had on the Night King, which drew a slight frown from Jotan, who explained that normally one must be of the Morninglord’s order to access temple records. However, the priest was willing to speak to Lady Sunrise Tylanna of the Seventh Rose, the head of the temple, who he suggested might hear their petition favorably – if she knew more of their motives.

At this, Dermot withdrew a short distance with his companions and conferred with them in a low voice about what they should do, suggesting they could just lay out all their information to the temple. Neither Aerikoth nor Darrow could see why they should not, although Shanni was more cautious, suggesting they should just say they read it in a scroll somewhere.

They returned to the priest and Dermot began explaining they had run across some related information in a scroll, but was interrupted by Aerikoth, who queried if they were to speak to the priest or to Lady Tylanna about the situation and their interest. Jotan said that he would listen to their petition and then present it to the Lady Sunrise Tylanna, to hear her judgment on it. Dermot was explaining about hearing about a prophecy from a Kelemvorite when Aerikoth interrupted again, suggesting they move to a move private area, and the priest led them to a study.

There, Dermot continued by explaining something of the background of Helm’s Shadows, as the company was called, and how it had defeated a lich with the aid of a Kelemvorite, before the ranger’s time. Jotan appreciated their intention to fight any vampire menace and recalled how Brother Veran, who he confirmed had previously been with the company, had conducted a rite with a fellow priest named Oravan at the Shore, some time before. Apparently impressed with their request, Jotan suggested that they return in four hours, as perhaps the Lady Sunrise Tylanna would be able to speak with them then.


----------



## Carlo-One

*The Shore*

Shanni, being rather impatient, with that left the temple, saying she would spend some time lurking by the known Shore entrance to the underground sewers. That left Aerikoth, Darrow and Dermot free until sundown, when they would be expected back at the Lathander temple. They decided to make their way towards the Shore themselves and get the lay of the land along the way.

In the streets of Westgate they could hear rumors flying around about what had happened to House Cormaeril, although apparently with little sympathy for the Cormyrian exiles. In discussing previous run-ins with vampiric undead, Aerikoth recalled to the others their previous encounter with Tuli, the vampire spawn, at the slaver’s isle – the one that Lady Roaringhorn dispatched. In the West Gate district, they ran across some dilapidated-looking buildings near the Leaning Man inn that belonged to House Cormaeril. Curious, they decided to enter one, although they first had to satisfy some watchful onlookers. They then got past the locked door, thanks to Aerikoth’s chime of opening, only to find a disused warehouse with a thin layer of dust over everything.

Discovering nothing of real interest, they left the now-open warehouse behind and continued on to the Shore. Aerikoth pointed out the house of Thessar the Warrior at the district border, noting that he had assisted Aerikoth and some of his companions previously. They also walked past Lilda’s Festhall, perhaps the only other structure of note in the area. Dermot recalled how the last time he was there, they kept finding little piles of bones in odd corners; the ranger was unsure what to make of it.

Moving further into the district, they came across several of its poor inhabitants, who reacted suspiciously to the presence of those they considered to be rich outsiders. Darrow showed a local man and woman some gold, however, and their attitudes improved. The dwarf questioned them about the cave on the hillside and the woman replied that they stayed away from it at night, because of rats...and worse. Darrow pressed her further and she looked to her companion, who said that word was out not to go in the cave.

The local man further mentioned that he had seen a couple figures enter the cave one night, carrying a sack large enough to hold a person, although he didn’t know what was in it. The man said he knew nothing more about them, despite repeated questions from the three adventurers, particularly Aerikoth. However, he was able to recall that it had happened perhaps a tenday ago. His female companion became fearful and agitated at the lengthy questioning, but both of them ended up satisfied with a gold coin apiece from Darrow. (_No doubt they were concerned about being viewed as snitches, or worse. The spectacle of a robed wizard with a magical staff, accompanied by two armed and armored warriors, must have been unusual for the neighborhood. --R)_


----------



## Carlo-One

At Dermot’s suggestion, the three then headed over to Thessar’s house. Once they arrived, Aerikoth rapped on the door with his staff and a gruff voice from inside asked what they wanted. The wizard announced himself and asked if they could have a word with Thessar. After a moment, the door opened and a jovial-looking Thessar welcomed them into his home.

Aerikoth reminded Thessar of his companion’s names and the old warrior recalled that the last time they were there was after the rescue of the poor lass, meaning Shanni. Thessar was pleased to hear that Janatha had eventually been found as well. With perhaps a bit of a twinkle in his eye, he observed that they must have been busy since then, as he had heard about what happened at Cormaeril Castle. With a straight face, Darrow said it was a shame.

Despite Thessar’s excellent hospitality, Aerikoth continued, they were not there for a social call, which did not surprise their host. The wizard told him they had a strong suspicion that there was a plague within the city brought about by parasitic undead - vampires. He mentioned encountering a spawn of the creatures on a slaver island while searching for Janatha. Thessar exclaimed that this was unwelcome news. Aerikoth indicated his companions had more experience with the Shore area and had uncovered something. Dermot and Darrow mentioned previously encountering bone piles that self-animated, also hearing that things weren’t well on the Shore.

Thessar said that things had never been “well” there, by most folk's standards, although those bones sounded like something different. The old warrior observed that the Shore had been used as a dumping ground for a lot of things. Folks also disappeared from time to time, but that was the hard life. However, what the adventurers had said might explain why a chill had settled over the area, he continued. People were less friendly and there had been more disappearances. Folk there were afraid, more than usual, and even Lilda’s festhall was getting less business. Aerikoth observed that it made sense for a group of vampires, to avoid detection, to prey upon those that no one would miss.

According to the old warrior, under normal circumstances the Shore Patrol – the local gang of thugs – would take care of any real trouble. Bastards they were, but they wanted the district for their own. However, he had not seen them come around much at all in the last month or so; before, they would keep a close eye on outsiders. Aerikoth took this as a sign that they may already have been dealt with, or perhaps even recruited. The other thing Thessar mentioned was that everyone knew they were just doing the Night Masks' dirty work in the area.

Thessar appreciated their warning, saying he would start keeping his old magic weapons close at hand. He could offer no help in terms of contacting members of either the Shore Patrol or the Night Masks, but was interested to hear that the adventurers had a meeting lined up with the Lathanderite leadership, wishing them luck with that. He recommended that if they were looking for clerical help, they might want to track down the Tyrrans as well, as the former Croamarkh, Durgar the Just, was supposedly building an abbey to Tyr. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Thessar told them that he had heard it would get built out by the eastern city gates.

Calling himself a poor host, Thessar asked if they wanted some ales and of course received a positive response from Darrow. He broke some out from his stash and they got caught up some more on recent happenings, including the departure of Rahnee from the company. The old warrior said he appreciated their caring about what happened on the Shore, which precious few in the city did.


----------



## Carlo-One

Late afternoon on Ches 28, the three adventurers departed Thessar’s house and Darrow headed back to the Gatereach, to check on the arrangements Jandrico was making for assistance with his brewery in Tallwell. Shanni then appeared, sauntering up to Aerikoth and Dermot to inform them she had been keeping an eye on the folk they were talking to. After complaining about having to keep kicking the rats away from her hiding place by the cave, she observed that they didn’t look like they wanted to talk any more. Aerikoth shared, in a deprecating manner, what they had been told about two individuals carrying a large sack entering the cave. Shanni indicated that she might have found it, describing it as an empty sack large enough to take a body and having dried blood all over it. She had decided to go no further into the cave, given the circumstances, and returned to find the others.

The three decided to take a closer look at the site where Shanni had found the bag, to see if Dermot’s tracking skills could yield any more information. They made their way to the cave and past the door to the sewers, where Shanni pointed out where the bag was lying. Aerikoth cast a simple light spell to illuminate the area, allowing his ranger companion to carefully search for signs and oddities.

The ranger observed that there was only one, days-old blood splotch area on the sack, which would fit with the idea of a single big thing being carried. He wondered where whatever was being carried had got to, guessing that someone had dumped a thing there and someone else had picked it up. he also found it odd that they had left the sack behind. Dermot concluded that it had been there a while, but there were a lot of signs of passage through the area, so it was hard to pick out anything further.

As the ranger bent down and collected a little bottle from the sack, Aerikoth asked if the others recalled their trip to Starmantle, when they were looking for Janatha, the kidnapped daughter of Teziir Council Member Queron Ulanthar. Dermot sniffed the bottle’s stopper and confirmed that it was a healing draught, a strong one, before joining Shanni in nodding. The wizard reminded them that they had journeyed on the ship called Sea Sprite and had found a stowaway named Errend. He had told them how he was living in the Shore and had been drugged and ambushed after showing up for an offer of work, then ended up in a place he thought might have been a temple, along with other captives.

Aerikoth graphically recalled Errend’s story, how one by one the others had been dragged off to a different area, with the sound of wet screaming heard afterwards. He managed to escape or was rejected, for whatever purpose, and that was why he had decided to stow away on a boat - to get out of Westgate as quickly as he could, having little to no money. The wizard concluded by saying he was curious if this was what had happened to their stowaway, indicating the bloody sack.

In response, Shanni mentioned having found a temple down in the sewers during a previous excursion, but thought it was to Umberlee. Dermot grimaced at the tale, saying that he had no idea whether it had anything to do with vampires, but something was rotten down there. Aerikoth acknowledged that there might in fact be no connection, but also remembered hearing rumors of the parasitic undead almost since his arrival in this city.

The three agreed they should continue tugging on the thread, as Dermot put it, and the ranger moved down the tunnel towards the next part of the sewers, listening at the door he came to. Aerikoth offered to cast a stoneskin spell on the others, who thought that would be a good idea if things got bad. Dermot said he thought someone or something was moving past the door, that did not sound like a rat. The ranger then tried the door and was surprised as several zombies came through to attack them. Shanni cursed and drew her weapons, she and Aeirkoth battling their new foes from a distance as the wizard summoned a water elemental into the fight. Unfortunately its drown attack was ineffective against the living dead, but Dermot was able to use his magic weapons to dismember them.

Once that was done, the ranger admitted that maybe it did have something to do with the undead. Aerikoth again offered to cast his stoneskin spell and this time Dermot accepted it. (_A rule of adventuring should be that when your wizard offers to cast a spell of protection on you, you accept it without argument. --R_) Looking over the now-unmoving corpses, Dermot thought that they seemed to be wearing uniforms and observed that they might have found the Shore Patrol. Shanni agreed with this assessment, thinking that those were their colors.

The large sewer area was at first confusing, but the three adventurers soon found another group of zombies in a corridor including one that had strong magic protections. They attempted to channel their attack using some vine growths as obstacles but were unsuccessful, nevertheless again defeating their slow-moving opponents, aided this time by Aerikoth summoning a large bear. Between the undead corpses and the usual sewer filth, the three felt like they were having a nasty time of it, threatening to lose their lunch.

The moved into the next chamber and Dermot checked it over, poking at cracks in the walls and searching for something beyond the ordinary, as Shanni watched along the corridor and flitted her eyes around the room. However, they came up with nothing. Aerikoth observed that the zombies must have been guarding the way for a reason and that the individuals that brought the sack within the sewers must have had a way to bypass the undead.

Dermot, frustrated at the results of the search, eventually looked up and noticed a pull chain. He shined his torch at the chain and spotted some old blood on it, saying he was curious about where it went. The ranger then married his words to deeds and put the torch in his mouth before starting to haul himself upwards. After a short time, he called down to say that it came up in the district with the temples, then came back down to inform his companions that it was near the old spot that Aerikoth’s friends had, called the hidden house. (_This "Hidden House" has a rather cursed history in the chronicles, originally having been the burned-out location for a shrine to a dead god. Furthermore, Aerikoth was away obtaining the deed to it for his companions when they decided to go after Baron Hallton in Tallwell and two of them, Brok-Tul and Veran, were killed as a result. This was made even more ironic because Brok-Tul was the one who had most desired to convert the house into a shrine to Helm. No doubt the place bodes further ill for the party. --C_)

The three discussed the implications of what they found, then decided to exit the sewers. Shanni easily scrambled up the pull chain, followed by Aerikoth, who ascended slowly and weakly, breathing heavily as he emerged onto a street in the Temple District. Dermot came up last and offered words of support for the wizard, acting exhausted as well out of sympathy. After a moment to recover his breath, Aerikoth indicated he was ready to go on.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Searching for Allies*

Close upon dusk, when the company was expected back at the Temple of Lathander, Darrow rejoined the others in front of it, arriving just as Aerikoth was finishing cleaning the group with his prestidigitation spell. The dwarf surmised where they had been and wondered why he couldn’t smell them. Shanni grinned and said that the wizard should use that spell on Darrow more often.

As they entered Morningstar Haven, Dermot and Shanni briefly explained that they had found the Shore Patrol, now converted into restless dead. The priest on duty immediately spotted them and escorted them to Lady Tylanna’s private chamber. After knocking three times and opening the door, he formally ushered them into the room and the regal-looking high priestess curtsied gracefully in response. They were asked to present themselves, which they did somewhat bluntly, mentioning that they were known as Helm’s Shadows. Lady Tylanna welcomed them and then dismissed the priest to tend to their flock in the temple space, noting somewhat ruefully that she wished they had more priests available.

Dermot somewhat awkwardly started to explain why they were there, but was quickly interrupted and assured by the high priestess that her priest had related their tale to her earlier. She indicated that she would have more questions regarding it, but first needed to salve her curiosity about the company itself, saying that they did not appear like a band of Helmites. Darrow chuckled and cracked a joke at this, while Dermot admitted that she had them there, explaining that he thought there were two founding members who were Helmites and named it, but had died. Aerikoth clarified that the name for some reason had remained; previously, there had been a converted priest of that god, but he was now deceased. Lady Tylanna was satisfied with this, saying that she had nothing against the followers of Helm, in any event.

They then turned to more serious topics of conversation, with Darrow and Dermot reviewing the prophecy being pursued by the monk of Kelemvor about vampires returning to rule Westgate. Shanni and Dermot mentioned the necromantic incidents at the Shore and confirmed they had seen the undead menace firsthand. The ranger said they had heard it was the Lathanderites who had dealt with the mess the first time round, so felt it was worth asking for help or advice.

Lady Tylanna observed that they were referring to the original cleansing of Westgate, by the Dawnknight Gen Soleilon. She stated that it was he who drove the original Night King from his throne, with his companions, and then built much of the city we know today, including the sewers below. It was said that the vampire threat had been eradicated, but the Night King's fabled items of power were never recovered. During the Night King's rule, as the legend went, he had catacombs beneath the city where the vampire lords ruled. She understood they were supposedly destroyed to make way for the new underground tunnels, yet it happened over a millenium ago, so who could say. Dermot inquired if there were any records, maps, or accounts surviving from that time, with Shanni pointing out that “new buggers” had moved in, as she put it.

The high priestess at this point mentioned that they were not the first ones to have expressed fears of vampires and an undead menace to Westgate to her. Dermot expressed his surprise at this, while Shanni more crudely asked why Lady Tylanna wasn’t helping them more, if that were the case. The high priestess appeared shocked at the mouthy rogue’s words, as Shanni continued to complain about doing all the work and then having to beg for help, while being kept waiting by the priest.

Seeing the high priestess’s uncomprehension and then growing ire, Dermot attempted to smooth things over, saying that it had been a trying day, with them still unsettled from facing walking dead in the sewer. Lady Tylanna pointedly replied that perhaps his companions needed some time along to recover, noting their impatience. The ranger in return emphasized the importance of their business, which the high priestess acknowledged, suggesting that they seek out the Ascetic of the Broken Ones, who lived in the southwest corner of the West Gate district. She said she was also going to suggest they look into the crowd at the Purple Lady, which was a well known conversational salon in the city. However, she did not believe they would fit in with them, given that patience and a certain skill at conversation would be required to gain information from the patrons there, pointedly looking at Shanni.

Darrow cheerily thanked the high priestess as Dermot tried to extricate the group politely, asking if they should bring her any further proof they might dig up. Ignoring further barbed comments from Shanni, Lady Tylanna said she would welcome further word of their deeds and what they came across, acknowledging that they were the first group to have obtained direct evidence of an undead threat. Perhaps the Morninglord would be able to render some more direct assistance in the future, she said, as Dermot awkwardly thanked her and moved to usher Shanni out of the room. The petite rogue instead tossed out a last comment and flounced out on her own. The ranger gave an apologetic look on the way out and Darrow shrugged, smiling amiably as he ambled through the doorway. (_I must admit, should the rogue have behaved in such a fashion with the head of our Order, she would have been summarily tossed out. The fact that in response Lady Tylanna chose to ignore rather than punish indicates to me that she perhaps believes she may also need the company as allies. She had alluded to her lack of priests earlier, a forthright admission that the faith of Lathander was not particularly rich or powerful in Westgate. --C_)

Aerikoth remained behind for a moment, as Shanni grumbled and complained to the others outside the chamber. The wizard warned the high priestess she should be aware that House Vhammos were deeply involved in nefarious actions, slavery and what he believed was something darker and worse. In response, she thanked Aerikoth for his words, only wishing that they had come as a surprise, and said that as a knowledgeable person he was welcome any time, curtsying to him to end the audience.


----------



## Carlo-One

Following the high priestess’ directions, they made their way through the West Gate district to the southwest corner, Shanni still occasionally grumbling, until they came to a narrow door near a sewer entrance; the Jolly Warrior inn was also in sight. This matched the description of the house occupied by the Ilmater monk, so they knocked and were greeted by Than, a student of the Ascetic One. Dermot mentioned they had been sent by the Lady of Lathander, ignoring Shanni’s eye roll in response, and the student accompanied them inside.

The interior of the house was sparely furnished and contained another student, Millan, who was by the door. Their master had been seated cross-legged in the back of the room, but rose and moved noiselessly over the floorboards as the three adventurers entered his home. The monk stated that he was known as the Ascetic of the Broken Ones, or the Ascetic One, bowing to them in welcome.

The companions introduced themselves, Shanni expressing her hope that the monk would see the urgency behind their business more than the last lot, as she put it. This brought a smile to the Ascetic One’s face, as he said he found it curious that they had sought out a monk for fast action. He then dismissed his students to wander the city and return in an hour, instructing them to tell him afterwards what they had learned. (_While this was almost certainly a ploy to get his students away from what subsequently might be considered a distressing and private conversation, I have to admire the monk's panache. It has only occasionally been equaled by some of the more senior members of our Order. --R_)

After they had left, Dermot informed him they had heard rumors of vampires and missing people, it having been suggested that the monk might have a finger on the pulse of the issue, so to speak. The Ascetic One declared that these were weighty words and resume sitting cross-legged on the floor to meditate while they shared their knowledge. Darrow took the lead in explaining about the now-deceased monk of Kelemvor’s research of a prophecy, which hinted that a vampire king might return to rule Westgate. Once Darrow had finished, with Aerikoth and Dermot’s approval, Shanni then interjected that for their group, the business had started about two tendays ago, after encountering a self-animating pile of bones.

While acknowledging the existence of the prophecy, the monk observed that they seemed to have more material concerns as well. Dermot explained about the word of missing people on the Shore and the disappearance of the Shore Patrol, whom they had found subsequently as walking dead in the sewer. The monk termed this a grim fate for the gang, but perhaps not undeserved, although he was sure the brother of Kelemvor they mentioned would view it as an abomination. Dermot concluded by mentioning they had been sent to the Ascetic One’s abode after going to the temple of Lathander for assistance.

The monk expressed his surprise that they had won the trust of the Lathanderites so readily, saying that he was not known to many. Shanni snorted and said that it sounded more like they were trying to pass the problem on. The Ascetic One countered, asking what they would then have the Lathanderites do to their foes, whom he he had not heard named. Darrow joked that getting an ale at least would be a start, then Shanni agitatedly reiterated their concerns with what was happening with the undead in the city. The monk made the observation that they wished to strike directly, like a sword thrust, but it seemed that they did not even know their enemy yet, seeing no face to their problem.

Declaring he needed a moment to meditate upon this, the Ascetic One closed his eyes as Shanni let out an exasperated sigh. The monk folded his hands in his robes and closed his eyes, breathing slowly as he turned his attention inwards. The others stood watching for several breaths, until he opened his eyes, staring ahead calmly as he stated that he might be able to offer them a chance to strike at the unknown enemy. Darrow, Dermot and Shanni showed their eagerness for him to continue, while Aerikoth simply stared back, with an unblinking gaze.


----------



## Carlo-One

The Ascetic One told them that he knew of a hidden place, outside the city, where he went once long ago as part of a personal trial. It was once a place of evil, and he expected that it remained so. Dermot and Shanni were bemused by the description and Shanni questioned how this could help them. The monk said that he would prepare a map for them, so if they returned in the morn, he would give it to them, with what else he could recall that might be of use. Aerikoth asked why the monk had need of this personal trial, a question that the Ascetic One found refreshingly intelligent, although he would not share much beyond the fact that the Ilmater monk needed to find the depths of his own suffering. The wizard then added some acerbic remarks on faith-based practices being of little value to others. (_The trials of a monk are often misunderstood or incomprehensible to outsiders. Why would one voluntarily take on suffering? This seems to be a major point of conflicting philosophies. Although our Order does not emphasize the concept of suffering to the extent of Ilmater's, there is still a recognition that to achieve anything worthwhile, one must sacrifice something, sometimes at a profound level. --C_)

Despite Aerikoth’s philosophical criticisms and some more complaints from Shanni about the quality of the help they were receiving, the Ascetic One did not seem fazed, only warning them further that the place would be several hours away and could be dangerous, so they should be well prepared when they went. Darrow and Aerikoth thanked the monk, as did Dermot, although with an audible question mark. As the adventurers left, Shanni simply looked irritable and stalked out of the house, much as she had done at the Temple of Lathander. Once outside, she expressed at length her unhappiness with their religious interlocutors. After a few minutes, the others talked her into continuing on with their search for information. (_Or perhaps the "petite rogue" simply ran out of steam. --R_)

Following a decision to split up for the evening, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni shortly after midnight arrived at Aerikoth’s home outside West Gate, looking for the wizard. They were first noticed by his raven familiar Zeluth, perched in a nearby tree, who cawed at Dermot meaningfully. The ranger then knocked on the door and was immediately met by Aerikoth, who asked if something was amiss.

Dermot in response asked if anyone knew who was in the Hidden House these days, saying that someone was there now. Aerikoth recalled that large vermin typically resided there, adding that a priestess of the deceased goddess of illusion named Marise had been obsessed with the place, a former temple to Leira. Dermot explained that earlier that night, he had decided to watch over the sewer grate in the Temple district. The ranger didn't see anyone come out of it, but observed a pair of folk drop in on the Hidden House. They then came out complaining of the lack of "cattle", mentioning that maybe there'd be some in a couple of days. He tried to track them, but lost them. However, the ranger had noticed someone let them into the House, so he wanted to go see what was there.

The others were in agreement, Aerikoth saying that the talk of cattle made him believe it was the parasitic undead servitors looking for food for their masters. Shanni tried to recall whether one of the former company members had owned it and Aerikoth explained that the house belonged to Lady Roaringhorn, as she possessed the deed to it. Her husband, the late Brok-Tul, had wished to convert it to a temple of Helm. The wizard did not believe anything had been done by her since Brok-Tul’s death. Dermot remarked that it looked like she had squatters, to which Darrow replied that eviction notices were served free of charge, the dwarf being eager to go find them a fight.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Finding Victims*

In the dark of the early morning of Ches 29, the four adventurers made their way through the streets of Westgate to the Temple District. The Hidden House was tucked away in a corner, a long-damaged placard out front the only indication of its presence. They eyed its entrance from a short distance and Shanni wondered if they should scope it out further before knocking, but then agreed with the others to have Aerikoth quickly cast some protection spells, then enter in order to surprise whoever was there.

Dermot stepped up to the door and knocked three times, waited a beat, then knocked a fourth time, a pattern which he had observed with the earlier visitors. His companions hugged nearby walls, in order to be out of view, and Dermot shushed Darrow as he heard movement by the door and it opened. The ranger stepped in quickly as two pale-skinned rogues expressed surprise that their visitors had returned, only after seeing him realizing their mistake. Darrow, Shanni and Aerikoth came in close behind their companion and were attacked by the two, who refused to surrender despite being outnumbered. A short, sharp fight ensued and the apparent door guards were slain, Dermot sustaining some damage in the process despite the wizard’s stoneskin protection.

Disappointed at not being able to gather any further information from their opponents – although Darrow pointed out that they had started it – the party began to search the main floor of the burnt-out former temple. Dermot examined and looted a body of its dagger and coin purse as Shanni hurriedly shut the entry door behind them. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Dermot confirmed that the two they had killed were not the visitors the ranger had seen enter the building, but looked an awful lot like them. After a moment’s consideration, Aerikoth observed that they were like Tuli, the vampire spawn they had encountered while seeking Janatha.

Darrow called for an examination of the stairs heading down and after it was deemed to be free of traps, the four headed into the dark cavern below. Past the doorway, Dermot called attention to the fact that it stank down there, worse than the sewer, a fact not lost on his companions. Moving forward, they emerged from a rock-hewn corridor into a larger space and encountered hellish-looking wolf spirits, as Dermot identified them, which fought with more than animal tenacity before being defeated, leaving the ranger and the dwarf cursing their wounds.

Shanni was the first to spot several coffins by the far wall and the four companions had a moment to prepare, with Aerikoth casting additional spells, before they were assaulted from different directions by more pale-skinned vampire spawn. Darrow was paralyzed in the middle of the combat, but the others were able to finish off their enemies. The dwarf apologized for being out of the fight and moved to bandage Dermot, as the ranger had taken more wounds for the cause. Shanni and Darrow then tackled the task of destroying the coffins, the petite rogue going it at with verve, cursing the hated undead. She however still found time to slip some looted greatswords into what appeared to be a too-small bag. (_Praise to those who destroy the abominations, wherever they may be found. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Dermot moved further into the cavern and then called to the others, who rapidly came to where the ranger was standing, in front of several humans imprisoned in wooden stocks. All of the people were alive, if barely conscious, but appeared unable to move or speak, due to their bonds. Shanni, impatient with her companions, yelled at them to let them out, which impelled Darrow and Dermot to action. The dwarf began undoing the stocks on one prisoner as the ranger took out a hatchet and tried hacking around the hinges on another. Shanni took the obvious route – for her – of picking the locks, looking very concerned.

At Aerikoth’s suggestion, they started pouring some healing potions into the mouths of the victims, Dermot alternating this with the contents from his personal liquor flask. One man, the first to recover, expressed his surprise that they were not his tormentors, not comprehending fully what was going on. Darrow attempted some levity and Dermot reassured him further, continuing to share his healing draught and strong booze combination. Shanni, who had finished picking all of the locks, told him that they were his saviors, like as not, and that it would be a good idea to try to get up and walk as fast as he could.

The other captives started to revive as well, so Dermot began asking the first man some questions, including why they were there. The victim was evidently still disoriented, but revealed that they had been fed upon, rubbing his neck and thigh as he spoke, then healed afterwards to keep them alive. A female prisoner started looking around and crying out for her baby, as the adventurers attempted to organize their new charges and get them moving towards the upper floor. Shanni went over to comfort the woman, as the others debated whether to investigate the only door exit from the chamber. Darrow volunteered to guard it and Aerikoth joined him, while Dermot and Shanni escorted the weak, staggering former prisoners upstairs. (_Although I am admittedly cynical about much of what people choose to do in this world, including the true motives of adventurers, moments such as this can render clear our vision about what is true righteousness, as we walk on the Path to Judgment. --R_)

With some effort, they all made it to the entranceway, where the first man to revive spotted the sprawled-out corpse of the vampire spawn. After being assured that they had killed it, he hobbled over and kicked the corpse, earning a grim nod of approval from Shanni. Dermot told the group they could go to the Gatereach Inn, which one of them said he was familiar with, and say they were with the adventurers. The ranger then offered them the four money pouches he had taken from the vampire spawn corpses, which worked out to one for each of the victims. After taking moment to organize themselves, a thuggish-looking man who knew the way to the Gatereach took charge, leading them through the door to the outside.

Dermot and Shanni returned below and informed their companions that the ones they had saved were on their way to the Gatereach for shelter. The petite rogue confirmed that the door was not trapped and told Darrow to just give it a shove. Beyond was what looked like a mining cart railway to Shanni, snaking around long underground corridors. It terminated in a ruined chamber lined with rubble and four coffins, which Aeirkoth pointed out was the number of vampire spawn they had fought. The wizard also recalled that it was the former altar area for the temple to Leira. Dermot enlisted Darrow’s help in moving some of the rubble, which appeared to be what remained of the altar, but found nothing underneath.

Searching the cavern room, they noted that a door which had appeared to lead to an up-sloping tunnel had been blocked by falling rubble. Shanni also showed interest in the nearby large pool of water, which looked like it could have had a bridge across it before, but there appeared to be nothing left of it. The four adventurers concluded that they had discovered what they could in the Hidden House, which the vampires evidently had been using as some sort of supply depot, as Dermot recalled from overhearing the previous visitors’ conversation. Shanni cursed and said that the Lathanderites had better pay attention now, while Aerikoth concurred that there was now proof for Lady Tylanna, in the form of living witnesses and the remains of the parasites, as the wizard put it. (_I am unsure what the Lathanderites were supposed to do about this hitherto unknown den of vampire victims. The rogue appears to have much anger towards the undead - quite understandable - but also a need to blame others as part of it. Perhaps something in her past? --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

The four adventurers paid close attention to their surroundings in the wee hours of Ches 29 as they made their way back to the Gatereach Inn. Darrow pointed out a nearby sewer grate in the Temple District and later Dermot noted to the others where he had lost the trail of the two visitors to the Hidden House, in the Mulsantir’s Gate district. The ranger observed that they had just up and vanished, it seemed. Aerikoth confirmed that vampires were notoriously difficult to pin down at times, given their powers.

At the inn, Jandrico Swift greeted them as they entered the building, Shanni cursing the rain again and shaking off her cloak. Dermot inquired after the four people they had sent on ahead and the innkeeper confirmed that their refugees had arrived. Jandrico mentioned that it was hard to understand their tale, as they seemed quite disoriented and exhausted, so he was at first unsure if the adventurers had in fact been responsible for sending them. Nonetheless, they had been given a place to rest upstairs. (_The innkeeper was right to be initially skeptical in such circumstances, whatever the appearances. Many a con or surprise attack has begun with a small group of people appearing to be in need. --R)_

Dermot made sure to both refill his liquor flask and get a mulled wine from the innkeeper before retiring, while Darrow ordered a fine ale for his own thirst. Dermot wondered if they could face trouble that night as a result of their actions, but the dwarf thought it more likely to be the next night at the earliest, since it would take their foes some time to figure out who and where they were. The companions then called it a night, with Aerikoth departing to sleep at his own house.

As the night wore on, the rain and wind howled outside and those staying at the Gatereach heard the shutters flap loudly against the side of the inn. Darrow, despite his earlier nonchalance, decided to get up and take a walk around, but found nothing untoward. Separately, Shanni went to the room that their refugees had been given, discovering that the four of them could not sleep either. The woman Layla, who had lost her baby, had been whimpering non-stop in the corner, so Shanni brought her over to her own room, in order to better comfort her. Hearing the commotion in the hallway, Dermot checked in on them, then went back to the room he was sharing with Darrow. Eventually the winds relented and the rain turned into a light patter, allowing the inn’s inhabitants to finally sleep for the remainder of the night.

In the morning, Darrow got a head start and was down in the bar room having his second ale before Dermot and Shanni joined him. The petite rogue wondered if Goruna, who was preparing breakfast, could go upstairs and comfort the woman who had lost her baby, as she might be better at it. With a straight face, Jandrico said he wondered that too, as Dermot maintained a carefully neutral expression. The innkeeper indicated he would send Goruna up to see to the woman, after she was done with her task.

Aerikoth arrived and greeted them, brushing some of the light rain off his robes. Shanni expressed some concern about the refugee group’s safety at the inn, but Dermot told her that it was unlikely they would be attacked in the daytime. Goruna then came out with a tray of sausages and eggs for the group, managing to brush against Dermot’s leg as she put it down on the counter, grinning. Jandrico asked her to go upstairs to see to the woman staying with Shanni, which she was glad to do, with a final wink at Dermot as she walked off.

Over the meal, which was hastily consumed, the question of what to do with the refugees was broached again by Shanni. She thought it worth checking in with the Lathanderites to see if they could keep the group of four safe. Darrow was not sure if they had enough pull with the temple for that, while Dermot figured they could make a donation or something. They all agreed to first head to the Ascetic One’s house, in any event, to see what the monk had prepared for them.


----------



## Carlo-One

The party walked in without knocking and were intercepted by Student Than just inside the threshold. He calmly accepted Dermot’s belated apology/greeting, then invited the four inside to meet with the Ascetic One, saying they were expected. Than moved to the side to stand next to his fellow student as their monk teacher offered his greetings. He then looked at the adventurers thoughtfully, observing that they had not passed a quiet night. A few witticisms were offered in return, then a more sober account of the violent rescue of four vampire victims, along with the killing of their captors. The Ascetic One was pleased that the victims’ suffering had been lifted and he said he believed they had assisted the Crying God with their deeds.

The monk then offered what he called a gift and a warning to them, pulling out a sheet of rolled-up parchment. Shanni looked at the others and then stepped forward slowly. Their host waited until she and her companions had come closer, then spread the parchment out on a table, showing a map of the Dragon Coast. He gestured with a finger, tracing a path that diverged from the road to Starmantle, southeast of Reddansyr. He said it would be difficult to find and an ordinary traveler would never notice. Shanni remarked that the two skulls on the map were a bit ominous. The monk in reply explained that that once they left the Starmantle road and headed north, the beginning of the new path would be marked with two skulls. When he had traveled there, they appeared ancient - whether a warning or simply a marker, he knew not.

At the end of the path, the Ascetic One continued, was a remote area with what remained of a ruined tower; perhaps a small city once had existed there. The monk had traveled there many years ago, having heard it was a place of ancient suffering. Rumored, in fact, to have been where the original Night King came from. This last bit of information caught the attention of the adventurers, as Dermot and Shanni suddenly displayed more interest, the ranger looking at the map and trying to estimate the travel time required, perhaps two days out from Westgate. (_This is a remarkable discovery and truly ancient indeed, as the Night King arrived in the city some centuries before Dalereckoning began. --C_)

The monk, bowing his head, shared that he had not been successful in divining its secrets, but had indeed found suffering there. Darrow asked what he meant and was told that it was still a place of undeath. Aerikoth queried how long ago the Ascetic One had visited there, which caused the monk’s eyes to grow distant, after which he said that it had been in his youth, perhaps three decades ago. He cautioned that he did not know exactly what they might find there, but he had no doubt the ancient tower there still rose from its cursed ground.

The Ascetic One offered them the map, if they wished to journey to the tower, and the adventurers discussed the prospect. Darrow was more interested in focusing on the Hidden House vampires, believing that the best chance for catching the unknown visitors would be to lie in wait for them that evening. Aerikoth was of the opinion they should make their way to the tower, arguing that the vampires were entrenched in the city and could be found in time. Dermot, unsurprisingly given his ranger affinities, was eager to get his feet moving out of town, while Shanni remained undecided.

 Shanni, with Aerikoth’s support, brought up the idea of sending a message to the Temple of Lathander, so they could watch the Hidden House. The Ascetic One offered to pass the message to the temple and, after Shanni brought up the folk they had rescued, also to make sure they were taken care of. The petite rogue in response placed a small pile of coins on the table, to be used for their needs, prompting Darrow to follow her example. The monk thanked them and as he turned to his students to begin instructing them on their tasks, the four adventurers departed, to go find death, one way or another, as a grim-looking Shanni put it.


----------



## Carlo-One

Outside the Ascetic One’s house, the group briefly took stock of their situation. Aerikoth thought it might be in their best interest to depart the city for a time, as what they had done to the newly incarnated Shore Patrol and their removal of a feeding station, for lack of a better term, would not go unnoticed by the dark powers within the city. Dermot wanted to shift a couple of gems quickly, as the ranger put it, and Darrow said he could use some additional provisions, so they agreed to head to Shalush Myrkeer’s shop in the Market district before leaving the city.

Once that was done, outside the shop Dermot shared out the gold from the gem sales and proudly displayed a Bag of Holding, saying he had been saving for one of them for ages. Aerikoth dryly remarked that it was a prudent purchase, the wizard having a few himself. He also noted that it might be useful to store any of the considerable wealth they might run across in the city of the undead. Darrow announced that he had got himself some cheap, lighter armor, for walking about town in the future. Shanni said nothing, but slipped a glinting ring onto her finger then pulled on her gloves. Dermot shoved his prized greatsword into his new bag and started leading the way to the western city exit.

Outside Mulsantir’s Gate, the party was about to set foot on Trader’s Road when a merchant guard at the Westward Eye hailed them, warning of reports of trolls that had moved into the area. Dermot was surprised at this, while Shanni was somewhat nonplussed, saying that she had never seen a troll. She asked what was good to use against them and Aerikoth explained that fire and acid killed them. Other weapons would down them, but they would regenerate if not doused with acid or fire. Shanni in response muttered to herself about acid and switched out some of the arrows in her quiver.

As the group marched down the road, Dermot explained that they first needed to get to Reddansyr, then from there take the road heading south that eventually led to Starmantle. They were discussing how long the journey was expected to take, when Dermot looked up and issued a sudden warning to look out, as a large boulder arced through the air towards the group. They scattered, but Darrow was the slowest and took a hard hit. Now visible were a pair of large humanoids to the side of the road, along with a pile of boulders one was using for ammunition. Dermot charged the rock-hurler and hamstrung him as Shanni and Aerikoth targeted the other one. After their enemies were dispatched, Darrow sat down heavily, still a little dazed from the rock to the head.

Shanni asked if they were trolls, but Dermot confirmed that they were some type of ogre, the ranger scanning the ridgeline to the south in case any more appeared. Dermot commented that some day, a proper ranger lodge should be set up to help protect the road, although Shanni pointedly remarked that it would then become a target for boulder-tossing ogres. Dermot convinced his companions to check out the ridgeline, promising to be quick. Aerikoth then cast stoneskin spells to protect them, in the event of another encounter.

Off the road, the hills became maze-like, but Shanni spotted some very large footprints to guide their path. The trail was broken at one point, but Dermot was able to cast about and find the continuation. By this point the ranger’s promised quick excursion was turning out to be much longer than expected, but the group figured that they might as well continue to pursue it. After a short time, they saw a cave and decided to check it out. (_Curiosity has killed many a cat, but for adventurers the sniff of potential treasure is difficult to resist, regardless of what business they are ostensibly about. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Before creeping softly into the cave, Dermot warned the others to be ready to run. The ranger was gone for a sufficiently long time to get both Darrow and Shanni worried, so the petite rogue slipped inside after him. The dwarf was about to head in himself when Dermot reappeared and told them to wait, explaining that he had found a small pack of giant wolves – worgs – inside. Shanni said she had seen the eyes of at least three. Aerikoth speculated that they were perhaps pets of the ogres or a hill giant.

Darrow declared that he wasn’t afraid of no puppy dogs and was eager to clear out the cave. Dermot was less enthusiastic, but game enough, just cautioning his companions to be ready to run if they had to. The party moved inside, soon encountering a pack of worgs – more than just the three spotted earlier – and then were then surprised by a group of ogres who emerged from further back in the cave. After the tense fighting was over, Dermot apologized for spotting the wolves but missing the army, as he put it, panting along with a cursing Shanni from their combat exertions. The ranger also expressed his gratefulness for having Aerikoth’s stoneskin spell.

There were bits of gold lying around and a busted up wagon, making Dermot think the ogres had been part of an organized warband that had been raiding the road. Shanni found some old, empty barrels as well and the petite rogue observed it was unlikely the ogres had put them there. Darrow, who had been checking the stonework in the cave, concurred that the ogre band must have been newcomers. The dwarf found signs of a long-abandoned mining project and Aerikoth remarked that there had been several previous occupants of the cave. Despite the slim pickings for treasure, Dermot was satisfied that at least the ogres had been removed as a threat, thanking his companions for their efforts as they exited the cave.

The ranger’s magical protection had kept him in combat but not prevented him from being wounded, so Shanni passed over her ring of regeneration to him. He slipped it on next to a golden ring and looked at them both, somewhat pensively, as his wounds began slowly closing. In response to Shanni’s questioning, Dermot mentioned that the ring was a non-magical heirloom, also briefly laughing at the idea of it being a wedding band, pointing out that it was on the wrong finger. The ranger for a time watched an eagle swoop over a nearby hill and then pulled off Shanni’s magic ring, tossing it back to her.

Once they had almost reached Trader’s Road again, Darrow spotted something a short distance away, then bent down to pick up something shiny and green from the ground. This immediately drew Shanni’s attention, as the dwarf came back tossing an emerald into the air and catching it in his hand. Dermot ruefully questioned how he had missed that, to which Darrow replied with a smile that he was closer to the ground. The dwarf figured that one of their “friends” had dropped it during the earlier fight, noting that the grass had been trampled down around it. Shanni also was not happy that she had missed spotting it earlier, muttering to herself that she was slipping. The dwarf got in a few more friendly jibes at the ranger’s expense, as they reached the road and started the long walk west to the Reddansyr crossroads.


----------



## Carlo-One

Fourteen hours later, Shanni wondered out loud if they were there yet, it having gotten dark ages ago, she pointed out. Even Dermot admitted it was getting late, but then he spotted the path leading south from Trader’s Road to the village of Reddansyr. They turned that way, the ranger gaining a little more spring in his step even as Shanni started to lag behind. After a short while, Dermot and Darrow reached the outer walls and were hailed by the militia guards.

Dermot responded, saying they were friends looking to rest before taking to the road in the morn. Back a ways on the path, Shanni - looking as if she could walk no further - eagerly accepted the idea being carried into the village by Aerikoth’s summoned huge water elemental, despite the wet. At the mage’s unspoken command, the elemental slung Shanni up with one arm and held her high, as Dermot and Darrow appeared, wondering what was going on. The ranger was bemused by the spectacle, but rallied and helped the party get past the dumfounded Reddansyr militia, who did not know what to make of Shanni’s chosen means of conveyance.

After being waved through the gate, the party headed for the Giant’s Folly inn. Once they had spotted its trademark ship-for-a-roof, Aerikoth ordered the elemental to set Shanni down, then dismissed it. By this point, it was very early morn on Ches 30, so they were glad to see the inside of the inn and receive a greeting from its proprietor, Ian Gryphonhawk. Despite the late hour, a bard was also playing for a group of customers, mainly mercenaries judging from their equipment.

Darrow immediately plunked down some gold in exchange for ale, as Ian remarked to Aerikoth that Helm’s Shadows seemed to have acquired a new recruit, meaning Dermot. The innkeeper was then even more surprised to see a grumpy, tired and wet Shanni enter in their company. Aerikoth drily remarked they had more than one recruit since their last encounter. Ian then solicitously arranged for food and drink for the group, as he went to check on the available rooms.


----------



## Carlo-One

As Ian was leaving, Shanni wandered over to the common room’s brazier and stood there, shivering, as Aerikoth regarded the notice board. The elven bard continued singing softly in the background, strumming a tune on his lute with evident skill, which impressed even Darrow. The others seated themselves at an open table, listening to the music, while Shanni remained by the fire, trying to dry off and muttering to herself.

Erinetta, the barmaid at the Giant’s Folly, soon came by with several ales. She told them that Ian had said drinks were on the house for them, mentioning something about a "troll tab”. Darrow, pleased, took that as a challenge, while Dermot praised Ian’s character. Aerikoth however declined the offer, wishing just water, while Shanni continued glaring around and tried to pick a fight with a nearby female mercenary.

The bard finished strumming and cradled his instrument, as several mercenary patrons clapped. Darrow by this point had already polished off two ales in short order, but had slowed down with his third in hand. The elf acknowledged the applause and accepted a few coins tossed at him from the crowd. Erinetta returned with Aerikoth’s water and the wizard explained that the “troll tab” was due to the exploits of the previous incarnation of Helm’s Shadows, having cleared out a large group of trolls on the Starmantle road. Shanni, apparently having failed to start an incident, grumpily came over and sat down with the others.

Erinetta brought over a mulled wine for Dermot and looked at Shanni questioningly, wondering if she wanted something warm as well, then placed another down in front of her. Shanni muttered a brief thanks, picking up the drink and hugging it to her small body. Aerikoth remarked that Ian must be doing well, noting the size of the crowd and also the fact that the innkeeper had to be reminded of their special deal the last time they were in town.

Ian Gryphonhawk came by their table, mentioning that there were a lot of guests at the moment, but he did have one room available upstairs that should fit the party. Aerikoth brought up the fact that his new comrades had noticed the boat on the roof and had not heard the tale, which Ian was pleased to recount. He described how he had decided to retire from an adventuring life and was living in Teziir. He had visited the Giant's Run mountains a few times, including a trip to Darrow’s home, Clan Ironhelm. After Ironhelm won the giants' war, as they called it, there were still a few of them roaming around, but no longer much of a threat.

Ian had been drinking with one of these giants – which he called a story in itself – when he decided to make a wager. He needed help building the Reddansyr inn and had the rights to an old piece of salvage in Teziir harbor. To make a long story short, the giant lost the bet and he had to haul the boat there, as well as help build the inn. Ian had figured it would make it a destination for the curious as well as the thirsty. (_Indeed, the Giant's Folly was well known up and down the Dragon Coast, although I am not sure how many people actually detoured to the village of Reddansyr to see it. --R_)

Noticing Shanni’s exhaustion, the innkeeper then excused himself, saying they could talk more in the morning, wishing them a pleasant evening. Dermot and Darrow both agreed calling it a night would make sense, while all Shanni wanted to do was to get dry and go to bed. The petite rogue finished her drink then began marching upstairs, looking bedraggled and forlorn. Aerikoth noted the fact that only one room was available, so he thought he would make different accommodations for the evening. Dermot and Darrow wished him a good night, then followed Shanni upstairs to sort out the sleeping arrangements.


----------



## Carlo-One

After a restful and long night’s sleep, the party gathered once more in the Giant’s Folly common room, nigh onto noon. The bard from the previous night was playing once more, singing softly to blend in with the tavern conversations. Dermot went over to tip the minstrel, as the others discussed Shanni’s dream of a big house with comfy beds and a bath. Once the song ended, the ranger wandered back to their table, as Erinetta carried over a rather large platter of food, including fresh boar meet and some stinky but tasty cheese.

As they were tucking into the meal, Ian Gryphonhawk approached and told them he had some news, mentioning several things that had occurred since they were there last, over a month ago. He first mentioned a troll scare near the Reddan River bridge, which had been troll country in the past. (_It is a strange thing, the penchant trolls have for bridges, yet perhaps it is also understandable. If they are in the business of waylaying travelers, what better place? --C_) Aerikoth then suggested that Dermot show the innkeeper the Ascetic’s map, in the event he had more knowledge about the area. The ranger produced the map and smoothed it out on the bar in front of Ian. He observed that it looked recently drawn and not by a professional scribe, points which Dermot acknowledged. However, he was able to recognize the area well enough, being further along the Starmantle road from Reddansyr.

After confirming that they planned to head that way, Ian asked them to bring back any word of his son Killian, if they could. The innkeeper’s face blanched as Aerikoth described their destination as a city full of undead, but continued on, describing how his son had set out on a foolish adventure, as he put it, some months prior when winter was coming. Killian had thought to explore the Starmantle road, to see what the dangers were. At the time, prior to its clearing by the Scarlet Company, the road had been closed due to the unusual presence of beasts, not to mention the harsh winter. Ian, hanging his head slightly, wonder if perhaps his son had heard one too many tales of his own past as an adventurer. Shanni and Darrow shared a grim look, evidently thinking about Killian’s potential fate. (_It is unlikely that they accurately imagined what in fact ended up happening to the erstwhile adventurer, although it was certainly grim, as will be seen. --R_)

Returning to the map, Ian examined its features more closely and queried if the skulls marked on it were real, which was confirmed by Dermot. Pointing to the area where the tower was marked, the innkeeper said that no one ever went there, largely because there was no reason to, observing that it would be several hours' travel in the wilderness north of the Starmantle road. When Ian mentioned the Scarlet Company was the last to fully traverse the road, so would have the most recent knowledge, Darrow told him that they had ended up at opposite ends of some bad business recently, so hadn’t really talked about the Starmantle contract.

Ian then brought up Old Hamish, a forest recluse whom Lady Rahnee – a former party member – had stopped by to talk to earlier in the month. She had been looking for information about his daughter Belle, who had traveled with Helm’s Shadows for a while, the innkeeper informed them. He also warned that Old Hamish wasn’t very social, living about two hours’ walk outside of town, in a hut with a small stead in the forest. (_I too am curious about what happened with Belle, who stood with the party in their epic fight against the ancient lich Ashnakzeroth, but seemed to fade away afterwards. Perhaps there is more to the tale. --C_)

At Dermot’s invitation, Ian marked the location of the hut on their map, taking his time to get the location as precise as he could. According to the innkeeper, Old Hamish was the most knowledgeable person about the countryside, having lived in the area longer than most anyone. Ian said that normally he would recommend asking the bard, given their profession’s penchant for travel, but this one had come from Cormyr. Dermot nonetheless thought this would be useful, so went to approach the bard, as Darrow headed back upstairs to put on his armor and Aerikoth watched Ian work on the map.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow returned and found only Dermot remaining on the ground floor of the inn, in conversation with the bard. After some more ales for the dwarf and discussion of news from Cormyr, including the bard’s mention of encountering their former companion Dinendal, Dermot and Darrow went to find Ian, who had just finished his additions to their map. The innkeeper pointed out the route to Old Hamish’s place, which was in a remote part of the countryside, south of the Reddan River bridge and then requiring anyone visiting to traverse a marshy area into the deep forest to the east.

Despite the remoteness of the location, given no other immediate concerns, the ranger and the dwarf decided to make the journey, leaving word with Ian in case Aerikoth or Shanni inquired after there whereabouts. Dermot also made some purchases from Ian’s equipment stocks, including rations and some volatile clay flasks, which would be helpful if any trolls were encountered. The bard had resumed playing in the common room and strummed the final few chords of the ballad he was playing, ending on a high note, as he watched Dermot and Darrow leave.

The two passed the Reddansyr militia at the gates and, three hours later, arrived at the Reddan River crossing. At first everything appeared benign, but then a small group of trolls emerged from near the bridge and rushed the two. This was a mistake on their part, as Darrow’s axe and Dermot’s swords put them down quickly enough, followed by their applying fire to their opponents’ remaining wiggling limbs. Dermot took a look at their tracks, which led west, and found a spot near the treeline which apparently had been a favorite ambush spot for some time, judging by the signs left there.

Moving back to the bridge, Dermot eventually found a faint trail heading southeast, where the map indicated, and followed it. He and Darrow then spent the next two hours finding and losing the trail in the wild marshland, eventually ending up in a boggy forest area. It appeared to match Ian’s description of Old Hamish’s place, so they cast about and discovered a hut perched atop a hill, above the more waterlogged terrain.

Darrow went up and knocked on the door, which was soon answered by an older, grizzled-looking man, who asked what he wanted. Dermot introduced himself and Darrow asked who he was. Old Hamish, unsurprised at their appearance, having heard them coming half the forest away as he put it, acknowledged who he was and somewhat grudgingly invited them in.


----------



## Carlo-One

Inside the cabin a hound greeted them with mixed enthusiasm and growling, but was calmed by the old ranger, who told “Runner” that his two guests weren’t trolls, although they smelled like it. Dermot whistled and held out a hand to the hound, but evidently his smell was still a turnoff, as Runner retreated. Dermot made introductions and explained that they had just fought some trolls, but was chided by Old Hamish for not washing themselves afterwards. (_Bathing is an ever-practical matter which adventurers often neglect. --R._) Darrow then dug around in his pack and produced ales for everyone, as a sort of peace offering. Their host appreciated the drink, taking a long swig and recognizing it as better than what Ian sold at the Giant’s Folly.

After the dog had been ordered outside by his master to keep watch, the three talked and drank some more. Darrow then explained about their search and asked Dermot to show Old Hamish the map they had. Dermot pointed out the place with the skulls, about a half-day’s travel from where they were, as the old ranger scrutinized the drawing. He mentioned that he had been on the Starmantle road before, albeit not recently, but had no knowledge of the place that was marked, as no one he had heard of had gone into that part of the wilderness. Dermot admitted that there was only one person they knew of who had, and he didn’t have much good to tell. (_Such is how the truly dangerous mysteries of the world are kept secret, being found in places with no reason to venture near - and then those who survive the experience are few in number. --C_)

Shrewdly, Old Hamish thought that their quest had more to it than treasure, which Darrow confirmed, saying it was about undead. This prompted their host to recall that his daughter Belle had last come to visit a few months ago, but was at first reluctant to speak much of where she had been. Eventually she had told him the whole story, having gone with some adventurers to fight a lich in the Giant's Run mountains - blood magic, evil, everything you can think of was involved, he said. Darrow mentioned that Belle had traveled for a time with their group, before Dermot’s time, having later drifted apart.

Old Hamish stated that he hadn’t seen her since. However, a Lady Roaringhorn had come to visit him a few tendays prior, saying she was one of Belle’s companions. Darrow and Dermot confirmed they knew her and dwarf noted that she was now taking care of some family business. The old ranger informed her that Belle had left for Elversult, feeling she could not live with the villagers in Reddansyr; he also added gruffly that his home was no place for a woman, especially his daughter – who maybe was too much like her old man.

Eyes lingering again on the map, Old Hamish placed a finger on the spot the ruined tower of the undead was marked. He observed that it was not close to the road, but its location might explain some disappearances in the area, over the years. Dermot asked about Killian Gryphonhawk, whom Old Hamish had not seen, although Killian’s father Ian had come out to see him about a month after Killian had left, hoping the old ranger could help. Unfortunately, he had nothing to offer.

Returning to the map, Old Hamish pointed out the segment of the Starmantle road nearest the tower, which he said had its share of disappeared travelers over the last few decades, perhaps for much longer than that. Darrow concluded that it was worth investigating, at any rate. Their host cautioned that only small groups and individuals had become victims, no large caravans of the like, and there were no survivors around to say if it were trolls, raiders, or what. The old ranger said it was normal to have a wilderness road be a perilous place, but it was a bit different not to have a reason for it.


----------



## Carlo-One

Old Hamish cocked an ear and said Runner was scratching at the door. Dermot immediately understood the implication of this, turning towards it with his hand falling to his sword. Loud barking noises were then heard and Old Hamish muttered that this was not good, as Dermot worked hurriedly to relight his torch. As the barking continued, Hamish told them to stay there as he took a quick look. Although Darrow volunteered to go instead, the old ranger told the dwarf that he would wake the dead, preferring to use his knowledge of the forest instead.

Returning quickly, Old Hamish told them that it looked like trolls all right, a pack of them. Darrow asked how many there were, saying they could handle four or five - perhaps more in a pinch, added Dermot, if they were smart about it. A pounding sound started up from the far wall of the cabin, evidently trolls attempting to batter down the structure. Old Hamish said he had taken a quick count and there were at least several around the house, as Dermot let out a mild curse.

Darrow and Dermot knew they had to get outside before the building collapsed and welcomed the old ranger’s assistance in the fight. Shouting “For Moradin!” the dwarf burst out of the door and began swinging his mighty axe at all of the trolls in range. Dermot was next out, working to backstab and apply his burning torch to those trolls hewn down by his companion. Old Hamish gamely brandished his sword as well, but by the end of the fight was leaning against a cabin wall, bleeding, as Dermot and Darrow surveyed the downed and burned troll bodies.

The dwarf immediately moved to bandage and tie a poultice to Old Hamish’s wound, as Dermot called out to see if he was all right. Drawing a few slow breaths, the old ranger mentioned his appreciation for both Darrow’s bandaging and fighting skills. The dwarf explained that he had a lot of practice in both, his mouth having got ahead of his fighting in his youth.

As they went back inside, Runner started barking again at the mound of burnt troll parts, but Old Hamish ordered him to guard the door again and the hound fell silent. The old ranger explained that normally the troll packs in the area didn’t bother him, so it must have been the scent of the troll spoor that drew them. He therefore advised that the two adventurers wash that off in the river before heading back to Reddansyr. Dermot said they would finish burning the troll corpses and wash up, apologizing for the incident and leaving a quiver full of arrows as a gift. They exchanged goodbyes and Dermot and Darrow departed the cabin.

The two adventurers worked out a way to use their cloaks to drag the troll parts away from the cabin for disposal on the way to the river. Despite the hour-long walk required, they decided it would be for the best, dragging their morbid load the entire distance. By the time they reached the Reddan River, Dermot was exhausted and Darrow grumbling about their smelly burden.

Darrow gladly heaved the troll parts into the river and then quickly stripped off his armor, going to wash himself while Dermot kept watch. Their roles were then reversed, Darrow declaring he was going to need another ale after this while Dermot rinsed off the troll blood and guck. Darrow reckoned, somewhat contentedly, that they had got an even dozen trolls that day. After another three hours, they made it back to Reddansyr and were applauded by the militia on guard, once they had told their story of defeating the troll bands.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow and Dermot, it being late evening on Ches 30 by that point, headed to the Giant’s Folly for some refreshment. When they arrived, the bard was playing in the common room, Aerikoth was nowhere to be seen, and Shanni was standing at a table, scornfully rejecting the clumsy pickup attempt of one of the mercenary patrons. Dermot seemed glad of the inn’s fireplace, appearing with wet hair and out of his usual leathers. After getting a drink, Darrow went over to Shanni’s table, putting a sack of troll guts against the wall first. The mercenary, looking the hardbitten dwarf over, took his cue and departed, as Shanni called out that he should ask the bard for some lines.

The bard finished playing for the evening and went upstairs as the three companions got caught up. Dermot succinctly described how they had went out to find the hermit and ran into a group of trolls by the Reddan River. Shanni, who clearly had a more restful day, mentioned she had wandered about town a bit and noted a temple of Oghma there, but had not gone in and just returned to the Giant’s Folly. Dermot explained that the old hermit was a decent fellow, but he couldn't add much more on where they planned to go, other than people wandering out that way had disappeared around there for a while. Shanni expressed her lack of surprise at this.

Darrow polished off the last of his ale and hefted his pack, thinking of nothing but bed at that point, as was Dermot. Shanni, eyeing the crowd of drunken mercs in the common room, thought that going to bed a bit early was a good idea as well. Upstairs in their shared room, Darrow got to work cleaning his armor with a rag and oil, spending around fifteen minutes or so before frowning and deciding to call it a night, while Shanni kicked off her boots and wriggled under the sheets immediately, only complaining once about the squeaking of the dwarf’s armor being polished. Dermot and the others drifted off to the sound of the wind softly creaking through the boat on the top of the inn roof.

The morning of Tarsakh 1, the three woke up after hearing the noises of the common room springing to life underneath them. Dermot urged Shanni to get up, citing that it was light already and they had to save Westgate from vampires, while Darrow needed no prompting to rouse himself and begin wiping down his armor again. Dermot washed up in the room’s waterbasin and made himself more presentable, his entreaties eventually getting a groaning Shanni out of her bed.

Downstairs, Ian Gryphonhawk wished them a good morn and promised a healthy breakfast of fresh eggs and black bread, adding a stout for Darrow. After they sat down at a nearby table to wait for their food, Dermot mentioned that the previous day he had spoken to the bard, Dubh, who had met the elf Dinendal over in Cormyr. Shanni recalled him as having been with the company around the time they had met, but the elf soon departed. Darrow thought he wasn’t bad, for a pointy-ear.

Ian and the barmaid Erinetta came over with their meal, and Dermot briefly filled Ian in on the trip to see Old Hamish, saying the old ranger and his dog were doing all right. The three adventurers then tucked into their meal, Darrow in particular tackling it with gusto, pausing occasionally to clean egg, stout, and bread bits out of his beard. Dermot looked on with mild awe and Shanni rolled her eyes at the display, the petite rogue then bringing up the idea of visiting the Oghma temple. Dermot thought it would be worth a look, since it might help them prepare for their journey into the unknown.

Darrow finished eating and left Ian a generous tip, as Dermot and Shanni laid in some more supplies for the road, including additional vials of alchemist fire. Ian mentioned that he had informed Aerikoth the previous day of their plans to see Old Hamish; the wizard had said he would check in with Ian, but had not been seen yet. This did not surprise the three adventurers, who were used to never knowing where he went, but having him eventually turn up again. Dermot left word of their plans to be either at the Oghma temple or on the road south to the Reddan River, for when the wizard did turn up.

Namer of Oghma Neferen greeted the three when they entered the temple and pointed out where Acolyte Hald was selling supplies. Shanni glanced around at the bookshelves and desks that filled the interior and headed off to see the acolyte, as Darrow began explaining that they wanted to see about acquiring knowledge. A disappointed-looking Shanni wandered back as Dermot was telling the priest about their interest in the time of the Night King, the ancient vampire lord of Westgate. Neferen indicated that the temple could provide – for a fee – a scroll of custom-researched information on the topic and accepted 75 gold from Dermot to work on the task. Darrow, who at first was taken to be joking by the priest, tacked on a request for a scroll on brewing, paying 25 gold for the added research.

Before they departed the temple, Dermot pulled out the hand-drawn map of the area in his possession and showed it to the Namer, pointing out the spot with the skulls. The priest confessed that he had no knowledge of such a location, and Dermot stuffed the map away in his pack. Dermot and Darrow then perused the acolyte’s store, thinking that some of the scrolls might be useful, given their expected undead opponents. Shanni said she could purchase a scroll of restoration, then the three departed the temple, heading south towards the Reddan River Crossing. (_While I am familiar with and greatly respect the library possessed by our own Order, I must confess some envy at the prospect of being able to draw on the resources of the Oghmites in a pinch. Yet, not even they always have information that is needed, as these chronicles demonstrate. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

A few hours later, the three adventurers had arrived by the river. Darrow halted in order to put on his good armor, while Dermot informed an already-complaining Shanni that they had a ways to go yet. Approaching the bridge, Darrow yelled out a provocative greeting to any trolls that might be around, but there was no answer. The only reaction came from a nearby deer, which halted and regarded the dwarf with wide eyes, then bolted away as Dermot shrugged apologetically at it.

After crossing the bridge and heading east along the Starmantle road, and with no enemies in view, the ranger took the time to pull out their map and compare it with their progress. He concluded that the indicated turn off the road could not be far, if the map was right, and literally started sniffing around, to Shanni’s bemusement. After a short while, Darrow answered his own question about looking for a pile of skulls when he spotted one to the north. The dwarf poked them, but nothing happened, to Dermot and Shanni’s evident relief.

They headed north into a dense and dark forest. A wary Dermot urged them to proceed slowly, saying there was something on the air. Shanni shivered at the chill in the woods, then Darrow spotted something glowing in the distance. Dermot suggested that they avoid it and started heading away, but then several glowing, floating orbs converged on the group’s location. The balls of light attacked the intruders to the forest, but after a wild melee were repelled by the adventurers’ magical weapons. Shanni and Darrow both found the experience weird and Dermot remarked that the forest was haunted.

After fending off another, similar attack, the three encountered a fence and a transparent-looking ghostly figure, blocking their way on the path past it. The ghost challenged them and inquired if they sought death and glory, prompting Shanni to circle behind the nearest tree as Dermot and Darrow looked at each other. Darrow told it that they sought to keep some moldering corpses from ruling Westgate, which caused the ghost, who used an archaic form of language to address them, to query what that had to do with it. Darrow further explained that they were seeking to find out more about the one called the Night King.

The ghost shared that his name was Alexander, once of Teziir. He knew nothing of a King, but referred to a Queen, saying she might know. At Darrow and Dermot’s prompting, the ghost told his tale, of how he was lured into the forest, which at times appeared a magical land of faerie. He had passed through the gate of skulls, which at the time appeared to be jaunty maypoles, then found a female…apparently one that he could not name, though he attempted it, eventually settling on calling her a witch. He warned she could appear in various guises and told them he had served her for an uncounted time. However, the ghost lamented, another served her pleasure, and he must now guard the way. (_The term "witch" is a vague and rather unhelpful one, when describing an individual. In this particular case, it does not really do justice to the "queen" they seek to encounter, and probably is quite unfair to any self-identified witches. --R_)

Darrow looked at Dermot and shrugged, as the ghost warned them to go back. Getting to the point, the dwarf confirmed that the ghost would have to fight them if they tried to pass by the gate. Undeterred, Darrow stated that they had to head that way, as there was foulness afoot, and moved forward. As promised, the ghost attacked, but despite the solid sword he carried, he proved no match for the two adventurers. Shanni emerged from behind the tree, looking more than a little creeped out, as Darrow offered an apology to the departing ghost. None of them wanted to touch the ghost’s sword and they agreed they should wait for Aerikoth, before continuing further.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some time, with the wizard nowhere to be seen, the three companions split up. Shanni, disturbed by the encounter, said she wanted to make sure nothing else was lurking nearby, vanishing into the forest shadows. Dermot and Darrow meanwhile decided to walk further down the path, to see what was there. They soon encountered another ghost guarding a fence, although this one was less melancholy and more insolent than the previous one, introducing himself as Sir Frost.

Similar to the previous ghost, Sir Frost praised the Queen of that place, although was unable to name either her or his former master, although he silently mouthed the word “Tyr” to them. The ghost referred to a period of servitude with the queen, then when his flesh was too weak, he continued serving in his current fashion. He also expressed jealousy of Alexander, apparently a rival for the Queen’s affection, as well as his contempt for the other ghost for failing to prevent the adventurers from passing.

After Sir Frost referred to another new favorite of the Queen, this time of flesh, Darrow managed to provoke the ghost into a tirade, but he refused to provide a name, and resisted being tricked into letting the dwarf and the ranger past. Losing patience and at an impasse, Darrow shouldered his axe and attacked the ghost, Dermot joining in immediately afterwards. Sir Frost proved a much tougher opponent than his rival Alexander, yet eventually succumbed to a long series of blows from the adventurers, Dermot panting heavily afterwards from the exertion.

Darrow, although having enjoyed the fight, thought it prudent to wait for Aerikoth before confronting the Queen they spoke of. They made their way back along the forest path, but managed to get partially lost, searching for the way back to the main road. Hearing some chanting in the distance, they eventually made their way to the scene. There they found Aerikoth, a summoned air elemental by his side, standing over and examining the remains of a wisp before its ethereal body dissolved.


----------



## Carlo-One

Dermot greeted the wizard, who seemed unfazed by the wisp attack, and explained that he had been able to find the skull-marked path into the forest. The ranger explained that the woods were haunted, and not just by wisps. They had encountered shades of dead men serving some 'Queen' – who might have a live captive, as Darrow pointed out, the dwarf also speculating that she might be a vampire. Aerikoth wondered if the fate of Ian’s son might be determined if they investigated the area, which Darrow and Dermot thought possible.

The ranger mentioned having spotted a path to a building and the three adventurers prepared for a fight, Aerikoth casting the two stoneskin spells he had prepared on his companions. Once that was done, the three headed back to the forest path, which had been previously guarded by the shades of Alexander of Teziir and Sir Frost, evidently a former paladin of Tyr. The end of the path came in a dense, dark wooded area, with a glowing green cabin visible at the top of an enormous tree, with skull decorations around it.

A spiral staircase led around the exterior of the tree, which the adventurers carefully climbed, ready for action. At the top, they examined the large door, which was evidently trapped. Before they could do anything further, they spotted something large moving below in the forest – several somethings, actually. They quickly decided it would be better to descend from ledge by the door and face whatever was lurking on the ground.

Their stalkers soon revealed themselves as a flight of large wyverns. Despite their fearsome appearance and obvious bloodthirstiness, the monsters proved no match for the three companions, who used the dense forest canopy to channel their attackers into their waiting arrows, spells and axe. Both Dermot and Darrow nonetheless suffered painful stings and Dermot pulled out waxed bottles from his pack for them, to counteract the wyvern’s poison. The ranger noted that it was made from herrup seeds and wartflower essence, which the dwarf commented tasted worse than his mother’s pea stew, but did the trick. While his two companions were treating themselves, the wizard went about collecting some vials of blood from the dead beasts.

After they made their way back to the treetop cabin doorway, Darrow – who still had some magical protection left – volunteered to open the trapped entryway. To the dwarf’s dismay, his magical axe Haelgrim could not penetrate whatever the door was made of, although it did trigger a trap, which was shrugged off. Aerikoth then attempted to use his chime of opening, but it also had no effect on the door. Dermot closely examined the door, looking for a secret catch or other mechanism, but had no luck, commenting that they certainly missed having Shanni’s skills there.

A female voice, wavering, then was heard calling from within, asking if they wished to come in and be entertained, perhaps with some tea. Dermot, taken aback, looked at his two companions and gave an uncertain “yes” in response, which was followed by Aerikoth, more assuredly, telling their unknown host that they would like to speak with her, if she was willing. Darrow shrugged and followed the other two inside, along with Aerikoth’s huge air elemental, which had to compress itself to fit.

The interior of the cabin was spacious, but occupied with several large undead constructs of flesh and bone, along with a grey-skinned hag wearing skull decorations. Before anyone could say anything, the elemental moved forward to engage the group, its tornado-like presence stymying their attacks. As bits of undead flew around the room, the hag disappeared from view. Darrow pointed out her flight – apparently having turned invisible to flee – as the three adventurers moved further into the chamber, bemused at the carnage wrought by the elemental.

While they searched the area, the dwarf expressed his disappointment at finding a hag rather than the vampire enemy they sought. Dermot, after careful examination, spotted some floorboards that were notably more worn-down than others, around a pillar in the corner of the room opposite the fireplace. The ranger urged them to look around for a switch or other signs of a secret passage, as he moved his hands over the pillar, knocking on it. Finally, he shoved his blade into a crack and twisted, revealing a hollow panel and a crawlspace. Dropping to his knees, he called out for the others to follow, as he made his way through. He shortly afterwards called back, saying that he had found a live one.

As the other two joined him, they could see Dermot examining an unconscious but alive young man in a simple tunic. The ranger thought he had been enchanted or drugged in some fashion. Aerikoth, observing the evident victim of the hag, thought it was hard to tell, but speculated that she may have been using him for her pleasures, the wizard remarking that he had heard of offspring born from hag and human males. Dermot wrinkled his nose in response and hoisted the unconscious body over his shoulder, staggering awkwardly back to the crawlspace with it. The ranger also pointed out a dangerous-looking chest in the chamber, as he and the others made their way back to the main cabin room.

After propping the unconscious man up in a chair, they decided at Aerikoth’s urging to open the chest, rather than wait for Shanni, the wizard arguing that if they departed, anything in it would be gone later. Before tackling the trapped chest, Dermot readied another bottle of poison antidote and dribbled some into the victim’s mouth, stroking his throat to trigger a swallow reflex. This had the desired result, as the man’s eyes fluttered in response, then fully opened, as he regained consciousness.


----------



## Carlo-One

As Aerikoth and Darrow continued discussing plans for getting to the contents of the hag’s chest, Dermot focused his attention on the now-conscious former victim, who slowly took in the room as he regained full control of his senses, looking very confused. The ranger apologized, telling him they would like to explain, but were in a bad place, which earned a nod of recognition. Dermot then quickly went to the chest, held his breath and after a wary look, opened it. The trap only caused relatively minor damage to him, so he shrugged it off and walked back over, carrying a bundle of equipment in his arms, reckoning that it was the victim’s effects.

The man looked over the armor and sword and acknowledged they were his – for all the good it did him, he said with a bitter tone. (_Killian's fate is an object lesson in why solo adventuring is a bad idea. --R_) Standing up slowly, he introduced himself as Killian Gryphonhawk, of Reddansyr. His three rescuers were intrigued by this, Aerikoth mentioning that Killian’s father had been looking for him. Killian thanked them for coming there and walked a little unsteadily over to the armor, putting it on over the rags he was wearing. He then picked up the sword and swung it through a short arc. Looking at the remaining items Dermot held out for inspection, Killian indicated that the belt was his, but he did not recognize the ring and gloves in the ranger’s possession.

Dermot asked if anyone would disagree with burning the place down, which Killian supported, saying he would prefer to burn it from his memory, but perhaps it was a start. Dermot set about the cabin interior with a lit torch, the fire slowly taking hold in the floor planks. Darrow suggested they get out of there before it got going and the four exited, going down the winding exterior staircase to the base of the tree. From there, they moved a safe distance away and watched smoke start to rise from the cabin, followed by flames.

The three adventurers were satisfied with the destruction of the hag’s lair, but expressed their regret at not being able to get more information from her. Killian asked what they wished to know, and was informed there were vampire doings afoot in Westgate by Dermot and Darrow. The former victim knew nothing of vampires, but said that the hag had called herself a “supplier” for a “client” near there. He went on to explain that he had been drawn to the forest by shining, dancing lights, then had found the treetop cabin, its entrance appearing to be decorated by maypoles rather than bones. Hanging his head, Killian lamented how stupid he had been and his foolish adventurer’s longing, vowing to better appreciate his father’s inn. (_Is this not the lesson life provides us, no matter what our path? That we do not truly appreciate what we have, until it is taken from us and the pain of the world is demonstrated to our chagrin? Yet generation after generation fails to learn this from its predecessors. --C_) 

After some discussion, it was decided the best way to get Killian home would be for Aerikoth to teleport directly there with him; the former victim was impressed by the wizard’s magical power. Dermot and Darrow said they would find Shanni, who likely had not gone far into the forest, then meet back up with Aerikoth at the skull markers on the path. Before they could do anything, however, their roguish companion approached along the path, evidently having been drawn back by the burning treetop cabin, smoke and flames from which were visible against the sky.


----------



## Carlo-One

Darrow playfully greeted “Beast,” his pet name for her, and told Shanni she had missed all the fun. Killian, appearing exhausted and leaning on his sword, stood up straighter as she arrived and questioned what was going on. He introduced himself and explained that her companions had just rescued him from the hag’s hut, which was now on fire. Dermot and Aerikoth filled in some more of the details for Shanni, then the wizard teleported out with Killian, to return him to his father’s inn in Reddansyr.

A short time later, Aerikoth rejoined Shanni and Darrow at the skull markers by the Starmantle road, using them as a convenient landmark. They were debating how to find the hag, while Dermot was out in the forest looking for traces. The ranger soon appeared, looking a little worse for the wear, explaining that some wisps had interfered with his search. He admitted not finding any signs of the hag, but thought that he might have been looking too far to the south.

Dermot then led his companions in a northerly direction, Shanni grumbling along the way about not having spotted any fleeing hag earlier. Aerikoth explained that she had powers in the Art, having turned invisible to escape, but beyond that was unsure of her capabilities. Dermot also expressed his frustrations at not finding any signs of her passage.

After returning to the area with the now burnt-out hut, the ranger eventually found a streambed leading further east into the forest. The group carefully made their way along it and was rewarded with the sight in the distance of a huge tower. Moving closer, they took in the sight of what appeared to be an ancient, ruined complex, with remnants of various buildings scattered around the central tower. A waterfall cascaded down, cutting through the ground perpendicular to their path, powering an old, massive water mill that still creakily turned. Dermot, awestruck by the sight, uttered an exclamation about nearly having missed the place.

As they moved closer to the tower walls, which were dotted with humanoid remains and bones, a pile of skulls in front of them flared with light and several large skeleton warriors appeared. Aerikoth conjured another elemental, this time getting a huge water one, which moved to intercept as the skeletons closed in with their greatswords. However, its drown attack inadvertently swamped Shanni while doing no harm to their undead foes, putting her on the ground, not breathing.

After the skeletons were dispatched, Dermot hurried over to Shanni’s side and worked to pump water out of her lungs, pressing repeatedly near her ribs. Darrow slid off his ring of regeneration and placed it on her finger, in hopes that it would aid her fight. After a short while, Shanni rolled over on her side and heaved out the remaining water, exhausted but alive. Aerikoth, observing the process, stated that he would no longer summon such elementals in battle, given their unpredictability.


----------



## Carlo-One

A short while later, Shanni slipped off the ring and gave it back to Darrow, who had been examining the stonework around the tower. As the petite rogue continued to heave and spit, in the most decorous manner possible, the dwarf declared that the stone looked ancient, older than Westgate – and if it wasn’t obvious, not made by dwarven hands. He also observed that the skeleton warriors they had just fought were similar to those encountered by the group in the Shore district.

Dermot was eager to continue scouting around the tower base, but first accepted along with Darrow two more stoneskin spells from Aerikoth. Skirting around the structure, the ranger spotted something to the north, so the four adventurers proceeded cautiously. In front of what appeared to be a tower entrance was what appeared to be a ghost of a man, sporting a large sword. He asked first if they were living beings, seeming surprised at their presence. He then remarked that he had not seen such for many years, save for the hag – for those she brought were already dead, truly. (_The connection between the hag in the forest cabin and the lord of the ruined tower - whom we shall meet in due time - is made evident by the ghost's words. Yet it seems that the party's attention is not drawn by this fact. --R_)

Darrow at first joked with the ghost, despite the morbid introduction, then asked his name, which was given as Aronson. The dwarf continued to question the guard, which Aronson admitted he was, as he was bound to prevent anyone who attempted to cross the threshold without knowing the word of passage. The ghost had been commanded so, he said, by the lord of that place, having died there. Aerikoth found this intriguing and asked how long the ghost had been there. When informed it was 1373 DR, the ghost stated that it had been twenty years of damned existence in that place. 

The wizard continued to query the ghost about his past. Aronson explained that he and a companion had come to try their mettle and souls against the evil of the place, stating simply that they had not triumphed; the measure of immortality that he had achieved, he did not want. (_While our Order, with reason, despises all abominations, I cannot help but feel some sympathy for those who do not choose such a path, but have it imposed on them. --C_) Shanni, who had been hanging back, in a whisper pointed out a nearby rubble pile that the ghost periodically glanced at, so Darrow asked about it. Aronson, apparently uncomfortable, said he was not allowed to speak of such things. The dwarf then asked if he could take a peek at the rubble, which was just in front of the entrance. Aronson considered for a moment, then declared that he could let Darrow come to the threshold, but no further, without attacking. The dwarf then moved forward, asking the ghost to tell him before he went too far.


----------



## Carlo-One

As Darrow reached the rubble pile, the ghost indeed warned him to go no further. The dwarf stopped, poked in the rocks, and looked upwards, trying to gauge where they might have fallen from. He then announced he was going to dig in the rubble for bit. A set of human bones were soon uncovered, causing Aronson to flinch upon seeing them. Aerikoth pressed the ghost, asking if they were his remains, but he said he could not speak of it. Shanni, who had been hanging back out of sight in case of a confrontation, appeared and took a look at the bones, wondering if they could be removed and given a decent burial. Darrow bent down and picked up the remains in response, putting them in his pack and saying nobody deserved the ghost’s fate.

Aerikoth queried Aronson if anyone still lived who would be interested in his fate. The ghost, with some irony, turned the question back on Aerikoth, saying he did not know who still lived. Darrow more practically wondered if there was a kid, wife or brother; Aerikoth pointed out that two decades was not a very long time, if there were any family or friends from that time.

Aronson told them that he had been a Paladin of Torm, forswearing his earthly ties to serve. His only companion was Tougal, a monk, who came with him to the place of the ruined tower; only Tougal departed. Dermot guessed correctly that he had been a monk of Ilmater, leading Shanni to put her palms over her face, saying that explained a lot. Darrow observed that it just so happened that a monk of the Crying God had tipped them off about the place. The party then departed the entrance area, but not before Aerikoth needled a silent Aronson about his faith not protecting the former paladin from his fate. (_Such are the ways of those who do not understand or value faith, but see the world solely in terms of power. Could it be that the wizard is one of the faithless? If so, perhaps a similarly unwanted fate awaits him, in Kelemvor's realm. --C_)

Dermot led the others, circling around the tower looking for another way inside, as they talked about Aronson’s situation. Shanni wondered if they could do something with the bones, using one of the scrolls that brings back life, as she had a couple in her possession. Aerikoth asked to see the scroll and perused it, then indicated that he did not think it would work on the former paladin’s remains; a more potent version, that of resurrection, would be required. Darrow thought that the Ascetic One, who was likely Tougal, would know what to do with his friend’s remains.


----------



## Carlo-One

Shanni, still concerned about the missing hag, decided to cover their backtrail to the forest as Aerikoth, Darrow and Dermot continued to explore around the ruined tower. Darrow paid particular attention to the ancient stonework, much of it still standing amidst the rubble, while agreeing with Dermot that the place was unsettling. North of the tower they found a cave entrance, which Dermot scouted before they entered.

Inside there was something of a foul odor, and Darrow noted that the stone floor by the entrance was well worn, meaning that many people had come in and out over the years. They soon discovered a set of wooden posts and shackles for binding prisoners, although none were present. Upon examination, the manacles and posts appeared to be in good condition, and Dermot noted a bucket and broom nearby, evidently used for cleaning the chamber; however, a faint stain still covered the floor. (_The world has many despicable, deadly and horrific things in it. In the songs of bards and tavern tales of adventurers, these often take the appearance of epic frights and fearsome monsters, no doubt sometimes exaggerated. Yet true horror can also be found in the realization of how a wooden post, a set of chains, and a bucket have been used for uncounted years. --R_)

Their grim search was then interrupted by another ghost, who appeared by the edge of a large pit and questioned why they were there. Dermot and Darrow responded that they were there to put a stop to this, the dwarf tapping the post for emphasis. The ghost, apparently more unhinged than Aronson, laughed madly and questioned what they knew of endings. Aerikoth baldly stated that if the ghost had anything useful to tell them, it should do so, or they would end it.

The ghost was surprised by this, interpreting the threat as a kindness, as its torment had been long. It mused that they at least were not like the others who came to the cave; the ghost did not show itself to them. When asked where it lived, it pointed to the pit, saying that it had many companions, though they talked little. Darrow then went to the edge and peered over, seeing a dim gleam of bone at the bottom of the pit, which he announced was a long way down.


----------



## Carlo-One

Two others like them had come once, continued the ghost, but it said it had not seen them since. Aerikoth presumed that this had been the monk and the paladin, some twenty years past. The ghost had nothing more to say on this, but began musing about how long it had been there. It had been an inhabitant of Westgate when the Night King came, then had been sent to the tower with others as…tribute? Sacrifice? It was not sure. Aerikoth observed that this was some time ago.

Dermot expressed his sorrow at the ghost’s situation, then asked why it had stayed, when the others had seemingly passed on. This resulted in a brief philosophical exchange on the meaning of “why” which ended with Dermot and Darrow grunting an end to the conversation and the ghost disappearing. Shanni appeared at this point, surprising Dermot, and asked her companions who they had been talking to. Dermot explained that there had been a shade there, an old one – claiming to be from Westgate at the time of the Night King, Aerikoth added. They told her it had not provided anything useful, only warnings that they would share the same fate. (_At least from the vantage point of this reader, what the ghost told them was in fact quite useful in helping piece together the situation. It established the age of the ruined tower complex to be at least as old as the Night King's takeover of Westgate, which occurred in -286 DR - close to 1,500 years before the events described in these chronicles. It also confirmed a direct link between the vampire king and whoever inhabited these ruins. --C_)

Darrow pointed out the large pit of bones, which Shanni was curious about. She mentioned that they had enough rope for them to lower her in, which Darrow thought was a dubious idea, especially given how dark it was down there. Aerikoth also noted that someone or some thing had recently cleaned the area. After some debate, it was decided that exploration of the sacrifice pit could wait.

Outside, they continued discussing the ghost as they carefully examined a nearby small tower, which had a strange symbol on the ground by its threshold and smoke rising from it. Dermot eyed it warily before kneeling by the black and red symbol, attempting to determine if it was some sort of ward. Without being able to identify it further, the party decided to pass it by, Shanni remarking that nothing done up in black and red was ever nice, except perhaps for an outfit she once saw.

Returning to the base of the large ruined tower, Shanni found a locked door some distance away from the entryway the ghost Aronson was guarding. They decided to check it out and the petite rogue had little difficulty in opening it. Dermot went through first, but soon encountered a rockfall blocking the way. Gauging the direction of the path, the ranger surmised that it must have led to the surrounding hills. The disappointed party began retracing its steps, but was surprised by a dire spider dropping on top of them. Despite its successful ambush, the creature was quickly dispatched.


----------



## Carlo-One

Resting for a moment, the party regarded the ruins around them. Dermot noted that, unless there was something he had missed, it seemed that just the Sacrifice Pit was left to explore. Shanni pointed out that they still could go past their “friend”, nodding at the ghostly warrior Aronson still guarding the entry to the tower. Both Dermot and Darrow thought that would be a bad option, the dwarf wondering whether it would be better to take Aronson’s mortal remains to Reddansyr or to Westgate, with the idea of laying the spirit to rest. Aerikoth observed that they knew the tower was the way to go, as Aronson had mentioned that the fleeing hag had entered there.

Dermot and Darrow admitted that it would take a long time to remove Aronson’s remains and then return, at least two days even with Aerikoth’s spells. The wizard cast further doubt on that option, saying it would be possible that Aronson’s spirit could still remain guarding the entrance. Darrow thought they would still be no worse off, but Shanni – impatient as usual – thought time was of the essence, with the hag having recently passed. Dermot reluctantly came around to Shanni’s way of thinking, although he backed Darrow’s suggestion to look into the pit first.

The four adventurers retraced their steps into the cave and took inventory of their tools along the way. Dermot observed that they weren’t short of rope, but Shanni wished that they had more holy water. Once they reached the lip of the pit, Shanni peered over and down, but was unable to make out much in the blackness of its depths. Darrow, frowning at a red-stained rock, lit a torch and then tossed it over the side, counting out the four seconds before it landed with a faint thud, glowing like an ember below them. The dwarf then cursed at the realization of how long a way down it was.

Shanni suggested they use two ropes and Dermot sprung into action, hitching some rope to one of the stakes protruding from the ground, then working to sailors-knot two lengths together, as Darrow nodded his approval of the ranger’s work. The petite rogue asked him to tie the rope around her, then handed her pack and bow over as well, so she would not be overly encumbered. Dermot coiled it around her waist, then left Shanni to tie it into a kind of harness, looping around both her legs and through the belt. She took a good look over the near-vertical edge, trying to decide on the best way down, then redid the loops of rope she had made, so she could lower herself down using them as an anchor. She made it clear that she would need to be hauled back up again, though, warning her companions not to go anywhere.

As Shanni lowered herself over the edge, she slipped on the slick rock and began falling, dropping rapidly out of sight. Aerikoth quickly told the others to grab the rope, the wizard not possessing sufficient strength, and Darrow was the first to respond. The dwarf attempted to slow the fall, but the rope was slack, due to how Shanni had rigged it. However, rather than a scream, they only heard a faint "oomph" from Shanni as she hit the bottom.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "C"*

_It is with mixed feelings that I resume my study and commentary of these chronicles, after nigh on six months occupied with other pressing duties. The transfer of our monastery to another site in Archendale disrupted many things, yet was necessary in order to preserve both our collected knowledge and lives. I must admit to feeling both anticipation and regret at having to move - the novelty of such a challenge was mingled with regret at giving up old comforts, and of course much back-breaking labor was involved. In the end I and my fellow Kelemvorites of course accepted the necessity without reservation, as we one day will accept our final Judgment in the Crystal Spire.

Naturally I have had additional time to reflect on the events described herein. The comments of my senior novitiate predecessor "R" were helpful in illuminating the significance of the adventurers' discovery of the ancient tower complex, which was tied in some fashion to the original Night King's conquest of Westgate, nearly 1,500 years prior. In both times, there was a supply of fresh victims to the place - a fact which is disturbing beyond the obvious tragedy of the poor souls trapped there. What could still be living in this place? Un-living, of course, it would be more accurate to say. Certainly the evil there is old and powerful, as the unfortunate duo of the Paladin Aronson and Monk Tougal discovered twenty years prior.

There are not many pages left in this third volume that I now resume reading, which implies...I am not sure what. My predecessor "R" read to the end of the chronicles before scribing his sometimes acerbic commentary, while I have chosen to record my thoughts as events occur, without foreknowledge - as most of us must do in life. I shall therefore preserve my sense of wonder as we continue, although I must admit it comes with a sense of dread._


----------



## Carlo-One

The petite rogue Shanni was in fact uninjured, having fallen relatively gently into a packed pile of bones, close by the flaming torch Darrow had thrown into the pit. She called out to Dermot that she was all right, then picked up the torch, exclaiming that there were thousands of bones. She then started exploring her surroundings, succeeding in walking with a slow, shuffling motion over the thick carpet of bones, although she found it hard to keep from falling. Aerikoth hypothesized that, if the area was controlled by vampires, then whatever remains they did not animate they would drop into the pit.

Shanni’s wavering torch could be barely seen from above and the others heard a prolonged "ewwwwwww" from below as she searched the bone piles. She called up that all she could find were bones, lots and lots and lots – not even clothes. Darrow was nonplussed at this, realizing that meant a lot of folk had met their end on that spot. Aerikoth and Darrow discussed the implications of this as Dermot worriedly looked over the lip of the pit, in which the light from the torch had gone out.

Suddenly there was repeated jerking on the rope attached to Shanni and a loud hiss that was audible to all of them. Dermot and Darrow hurriedly began pulling on the rope, the ranger exhorting his dwarven companion to maximum effort. Darrow put his back into it as Dermot gave a mighty heave and Shanni fairly launched out of the pit, having evidently been scrambling up the wall at the same time. She quickly moved away, telling the others that there was something slithering and hissing in the bones. The rogue was slightly shaky untying the rope, as Darrow expressed his hatred of snakes. Dermot thought snakes sounded like a best case scenario.


----------



## Carlo-One

As the adventurers debated what could be down there, the Ghost of the Pit reappeared and said that they had seen his home now. Shanni, who had not previously encountered the apparition, staggered away, groping in turn for her bow and magic cloak while sporting a panicked expression. Meanwhile, Darrow blithely commented that the pit was not very homey. The dwarf then quizzed the spirit on who was down there with him, more specifically what had scales and hissed.

The ghost replied that he called it the Bone-Cleaner, saying in truth it was not much company. He continued being talkative, describing how the Lord of the place no longer deigned to feed there, others being taken to him instead. As Shanni found some semblance of calm and pulled on her cloak, Darrow continued interrogating the spirit, who mentioned that a hag had come, but was not much further help, although it described the chant “Nocturnum Eternum” – endless night – that was made during the victims’ passage to the place. (_The querying of undead spirits is a dicey proposition at best, even for those who are not disturbed by their deathless state. Their minds, such as they are, inevitably deteriorate and focus on whatever the strongest glimpses of pleasure or terror they experienced while alive. --R) (Perhaps they are not so different from the living in that respect, although this may be a somewhat heretical concept. --C)_

At this, Dermot gave a thoughtful look and Aerikoth commented that perhaps it was the password to get by Aronson. The ranger noted that there was only one way to know and started gathering up the rope. Shanni agreed it was worth a try, picking up her bow while looking back down into the bone pit and swallowing.


----------



## Carlo-One

The adventurers made their way out of the cave of bones and were disappointed to see that night had already fallen on Tarsakh 1. Aerikoth gave an obvious warning that the parasitic undead would be more active after dark. Shanni heard a funny squeaking nearby and Dermot confirmed that it was bats, not mice. As they walked back towards the tower entrance, Darrow pointed out that the water in the moonlight looked like blood. The ranger replied to the dwarf that he was trying not to look, instead tensely glancing around for anything that might be a threat.

They reached the tower and were greeted once again by the spectre of Aronson. Dermot used the words given them by the ghost of the pit, “nocturnum eternum” and asked for passage. The former paladin stiffened slightly and told them those were indeed the words of passage. Shanni seemed to relax a little at the spirit’s words. Aronson then begged them not to pass, saying that years before he had entered with his companion. Then, gesturing at himself with his sword, the ghost emphasized the fate that had befallen him. Shanni’s look in response turned to one of trepidation.

Dermot asked if Aronson could inform them of what lay inside the tower. The former paladin stated that he could not divulge secrets against the wishes of the Lord of that place. Yet, he continued, he could warn them of certain things. The ghost mentioned that the Lord’s faithful followers had an easy path to his presence, while others must face many challenges. In the end, Aronson confessed, he and his companion had fled for their lives, the paladin being crushed by a trap on the way out. He asked if it was worth it, what they sought inside.

Darrow, a determined look on his face, replied that it was the lives of an entire city. Dermot added it might even be more, and that someone had to finish what had been started. Shanni, nodding slowly, agreed that was why they had come, although Aerikoth did not appear to fully share that sentiment. Aronson sadly indicated that if his fate was not enough to convince them, then perhaps they could not be dissuaded. He warned them, however, that if they harmed his master, he might not be able to stay his hand against them if they returned that way.

Drawing himself to attention, Aronson raised his sword and said that if they repeated the words once more, he would stand aside - on their souls be it. Dermot rolled his eyes and said the passphrase once again, the ghost saluting with his weapon in response. Shanni swallowed hard as Dermot looked back at the others, then walked through the ruined doorway, torch held in front of him.


----------



## Carlo-One

Inside and down a set of stairs, they found themselves at the east end of a dark stone corridor, with seemingly blood-red wall tile interspersed with sandstone and jeweled patterns. Before anyone else could say anything, Aerikoth proposed that before they continued, they should eliminate the guardian spirit. Dermot commented that he found that a bit harsh while Shanni gestured at the others, saying she was being careful going ahead as she already saw “stuff”. (_It is noteworthy that Aerikoth demonstrates such ruthlessness towards Aronson, although the others soon agree to follow the wizard's lead. It is not the first time, nor the last, that this sort of situation occurs in these chronicles. --R_)

Unfazed, Aerikoth continued speaking, recalling Aronson’s words that he might not be able to stay his hand and pointing out that, if they needed to retreat while wounded, would it not be better to eliminate him then. Darrow agreed that if they had been fighting his master they would be in trouble. Dermot admitted that the wizard had a point, but argued that he was not sure what fighting the ghost would cost them, suggesting they could just run past him if needed. Darrow thought that the only way to end him would be to bury his bones somewhere consecrated, or else a long, hard fight.

Shanni, who had only been partly paying attention, had found a chest down the hall and called to the others to come look, even as they continued debating. Somewhat exasperated, she went back and said that she did not get the idea of leaving with Aronson’s bones or fighting him and then coming back later, because whatever was there would know and then be more prepared for them. Both Dermot and Darrow conceded her point, although the dwarf did not like the idea of fighting the former paladin. However, he finally agreed to set Aronson free, as he put it. The three then headed back towards the stairs, causing Shanni to follow them, with an oath under her breath.

Outside in the gloomy night, the ghostly Aronson was cheered by their appearance, expressing his pleasure that he had convinced them to return, so their souls would not be trapped like his, under an evil spell. Dermot soon disabused him of the notion, offhandedly inquiring if Aronson would put down his sword, speaking the words of passage “Nocturnum Eternum” again. Aronson, confused, was then told by Darrow that they aimed to break that spell and put him to rest, not being able to afford to have him at their back.

In response, the ghost asked if they would take his bones to be consecrated, otherwise his soul was damned. Darrow affirmed that he would do so, after they were done there. After some back-and-forth with both the dwarf and Aerikoth, during which the ghost said he could give no more information, he cried at them to fly from this place and return when they had completed “tasks”, seemingly struggling to speak what he wished. Grimly, Darrow gripped his ask and replied that he did not take pleasure in it, but hoped it released Aronson from his bonds. In return, the ghostly guard simply stared at Darrow, waiting.

Without further words the dwarf charged to the attack and was instantly supported by his comrades, who flanked the former paladin and poured destruction upon him with magical blades, arrows, and spells while the dwarf blocked blows from Aronson’s greatsword. Despite the ghostly warrior’s evident skill, he was no match for the group’s assault - which included a summoned dire bear - although Darrow was panting by the time his foe was dispatched. Aerikoth confirmed that they would return the remains to the Ascetic One and inform him of his comrade’s fate.

(_I must ponder further on the significance of what occurred with Aronson. By striking him down, the party has condemned his soul to evil bondage if they do not subsequently succeed in recovering his bones and delivering them to be consecrated - something I would say is an uncertain outcome. Yet their ruthlessness, as "R" puts it, has a logic to it as well. What would I do in their place? I confess I do not know. Perhaps that is a sort of wisdom, in itself. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Once back downstairs below the ruined tower, Shanni moved down the corridor and fiddled around on the floor, seemingly securing some tiles. She told her companions that it should be all right, but to be careful, and then approached a dark chest, appearing to fiddle around some more inside it with her hand. Dermot asked what it was and was told that it was a lever of some kind, although the petite rogue could not tell if it was connected to the traps she had just disarmed. Aerikoth thought it might be prudent to leave it be at that point.

Shanni agreed and said she would peek ahead to see if there was anything like a barrier that the lever might work. Dermot went with her and then called their attention to a door-shaped outline in the north wall, while Shanni once again fiddled around with floor tiles. Dermot took a deep breath and reached for what appeared to be the door handle, but was disappointed to find out that it just opened onto a short corridor with rubble at the end of it. Shanni confirmed that the way looked blocked.

Darrow inspected the stonework in the corridor along with Shanni, the dwarf noting that it looked a little like a tomb, and the rogue remarking that it didn’t look like anything had passed through in ages. Aerikoth was curious if the others could tell if there were any structural anomalies in the area, perhaps a pulley system under the floors or in the walls. The wizard thought it might be far-fetched, although Shanni observed that such a setup would fit with the lever they had found. Darrow examined the rockfall and told the others that it looked pretty recent and seemed to be a natural collapse.

The four adventurers decided to move further west down the entry chamber corridor, as Shanni had spotted something giving off light ahead. She again warned the others to watch the floor, carefully wedging odd tiles as she moved down the hall. One of the traps she disarmed collapsed a hole in the floor, which she warned them to mind. Darrow gratefully hung back, telling the “observant folks” to let him know when it was safe. After a pause, the petite rogue told them to come down further, but just look and not touch, nor enter the light.

Once her companions caught up, they saw a red pillar of light in an alcove at the western end of the corridor and a large hole that apparently had been a covered pit, which was before a misty door. Darrow found the whole thing to be creepy, watching Shanni and Dermot uncertainly look into the pit as the ranger waved his torch as far down as it could go. Darrow, looking again at the walls, remarked that the color pattern repeated – yellow, blue then orange. Distracted, Shanni grunted that she had noticed the same thing, as the dwarf pointed out that there were yellow, blue and orange crystals by the misty door. Meanwhile, Dermot enterprisingly had secured a rope to a torch bracket and dropped it down the hole. The ranger said he would be right back and climbed about ten feet down, disappearing from view into the pit.


----------



## Carlo-One

Dermot soon called up that he was all right and that the pit was not very big. At first he shouted that he had not found anything, but then discovered a door in the pit wall. Shanni asked Darrow and Aerikoth, who had arched an eyebrow at all the shouting, if they should join him. Darrow, as usual, briefly and dismissively asked what could go wrong. Dermot then relayed that he had found a lever as well and was going to try it. A single exclamation “oh” was heard from the ranger, then silence, as he failed to answer Shanni’s further queries. The petite rogue cursed and looked to Darrow to help tie a rope around her, to go down into the pit after Dermot.

After several minutes of careful preparation, Shanni reached the bottom of the pit, but saw nothing except for the door and lever that Dermot had mentioned. Aerikoth expressed his doubts about the pit door being what they were looking for, but said he would be willing to enter it, if the rest did. Shanni meanwhile kept calling out for Dermot and Darrow in turn yelled down to Shanni, to make sure she was still all right. Eventually she decided not to pull the lever and climbed the rope back up to her two companions.

The three eventually decided that there was little choice but to go down into the pit after Dermot, so Aerikoth left his summoned bear in the corridor and joined the others climbing into the pit, with the wizard suffering a minor spill at the bottom. Despite a thorough examination, Shanni could not determine what the lever did, but the others agreed that the only way to find out what happened to Dermot was to pull it. She and Darrow pulled the lever an in turn quickly fell through a trap door that opened up in the floor.

When Aerikoth did not join them, the dwarf shouted up to the wizard, who apparently somewhat reluctantly pulled the lever and went down the trap door to join Darrow and Shanni. Their new surroundings looked more like a prison, with a closed door in front of them. After examining the door, Shanni opened it and moved down the rocky corridor, finding it ended in a room with another set of levers and a visible trap door; she yelled to the others that she was going down it. A few minutes later, she rejoined her two companions, saying there was another door and a chest, which she opened, then there was a light.

After some debate about their route, Shanni pointed out that since they were unlikely to get back out the way they came, they’d be buggered if they didn’t go on, as she put it. There was also still no sign of Dermot and Shanni wanted to try and find him fast. Aerikoth, regarding the set of levers, hypothesized that they had needed to be set a certain way to find the trapdoor they intended to use to follow Dermot, or unlock it if it had not been hidden. Impatient, Shanni headed back down the visible trap door and was followed by Darrow, then Aerikoth.

The somewhat larger room they found themselves in had a dark chest in the central tiles, which after some exploring Aerikoth opened and saw a bright, room-filling flash of light. Shanni said she had no idea what it did, but she had done the same thing. The rogue then found a secret door in the southeast corner and went through it with her two companions, around an L-shaped corridor that ended with another secret door. The three adventurers quickly passed through it and entered a long, rectangular hall with three obelisks spaced out along its center line. There, with some relief, they encountered Dermot, who was evidently glad to see them as well. The ranger, however, informed them that there was no way back. (_In for a copper, in for a gold, as I'm sure they must have said to each other. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Dermot went on to point out the visible features of the hall: several statues, two doors that were “rigged” as he put it, one hidden door that went to a locked door, and one hidden door that went to another hidden door, which his companions had just emerged from. Shanni noticed that the statues each held colored balls, like those placed by the misty door they had seen in the entrance corridor. Aerikoth observed the statues and spheres for a moment, apparently hoping to divine something of their purposes.

Dermot and Shanni together went round the various doors, each pointing out ones that looked suspect, as Aerikoth moved his attention to the nearest obelisk. The petite rogue thought something was funny about the door between the bronze and purple sphere statues, which Dermot agreed with. She also noted the orange, blue and yellow repeating patterns with the balls and on the floor. The two of them then went through the door the ranger had said earlier lead to a locked door.

They returned after a few minutes and related how the lock seemed to require a special key, although Shanni commented the mechanism looked rusted shut anyway. Aerikoth used his Chime of Opening, but it did nothing to the locked door, which appeared to be mechanically inoperable. Needing relatively little encouragement, Darrow took out an ordinary waraxe and returned Haelgrim to its sheath, not wishing to nick his legendary clan weapon on the door. The dwarf then bashed down the old door with several well-placed blows.

Beyond the door they found a room with a statue of an undead humanoid that looked creepy as hells, as Shanni put it. They noticed that unlike the other statues, it had nothing in its hands. A quick review of their inventory turned up nothing they thought suitable to place there, although Dermot mentioned having a gold ring that he had found in front of a box. The ranger thought that maybe it wasn’t the statue’s style, however. Aerikoth conjectured that a gemstone of some type might fit in the statue’s hands.

Darrow mentioned that there were still other doors to try in the central hall, which Dermot and Shanni agreed they should do. Shanni pointed out one by a blue sphere, which Dermot commented went to a “funny spot” as he put it. The rogue further observed that there was a yellow sphere by the door they had just exited, commenting that it seemed that the spheres indicated working doors. Aerikoth for his part added the observation that in the room with the statue of the undead, there was a broken statue arm on the floor, although the statue itself appeared whole.


----------



## Carlo-One

The wizard then moved away from the others, apparently taking inventory of the various magical scrolls and other implements he had with him. Absorbed in his task, he barely noticed his three companions heading through the south door of the central hall. After finishing his inspection, Aerikoth followed in their path through a series of doors and found them standing by a stone statue. Dermot informed him that it had moved and had some gems in its cracks.

In reply, the wizard cast stoneskin spells on his companions and then himself for added protection. Shanni commented she had given the walls in the room a once-over but had seen nothing besides two dead folk. Darrow mentioned having found a gong that might be worth trying, but Dermot did not think that would be wise. The ranger then suggested that the armless statue might like one of the gems they had found.

Aerikoth cast a light spell to help push back the darkness as they headed back to the room with the statue of the undead. Dermot observed that it had four slots, one in each hand and foot. That matched the number of gems they had found, which the ranger thought might work, even if it sounded crazy. Shanni gave a mournful little sigh as she looked at the diamond and emerald they had found, not knowing if she would see them again.

Dermot began placing the gems in the slots, keeping one hand on his sword. The statue began to emit a low hum, which grew deeper in tone as the ranger started lurching backward. Darrow also took a few steps back and Shanni shrank into the nearest corner, while Aerikoth simply arched an eyebrow as he regarded the statue with an unblinking gaze. Dermot informed a disappointed Shanni that the four gems were gone, but a deep red stone had instead appeared in the statue’s grasp.

The ranger showed it to Aerikoth, who held it up to his magical light source to get a better view. Dermot expressed hope that it was a Magic Stone of Vampire Finding, while Shanni wondered if it was valuable. After a further moment of inspection, the wizard declared that it was a magical ioun stone that enhanced the abilities of the user, making them more agile; if it were released near one’s head, it would then circle it while active. The others were intrigued by this, although Darrow said he would pass on wandering around with a stone spinning round his head.

With Aerikoth’s support for the experiment, Shanni then took four gems from her pouch and placed them in the statue’s hands, as had been done with the others they had found. However, after Shanni had backed away and eyed the statue for a bit, nothing happened. Disappointed, she snaffled the stones back, noting that only two of them had been the same as the other gems. At Dermot’s urging, she then tested the ioun stone, throwing it up by her head, where it began orbiting, prompting the petite rogue to make an “ooo” sound.

Back in the central hall, they regarded the doors that Dermot and Shanni pointed out as dangerous. They and Darrow also remarked on the number of statues in the hall, the dwarf being of the opinion that they were a puzzle of some kind. Aerikoth, meanwhile, stood a moment staring with his unblinking gaze at the walls, frowning slightly.


----------



## Carlo-One

Impatient, Darrow tried one of the doors and was zapped hard by some force, although the stoneskin absorbed most of it. Turning to using their brains (_for once --R_), Dermot and Shanni worked to recall the colors on the misty door in the entrance corridor – yellow, orange, and blue – which they noted matched orbs held by certain of the statues. Having finished his study of the walls, Aerikoth interjected that the colors that predominated in the deliberate, repeating pattern there were black and red.

Shanni again observed that the doors by the statues with yellow, orange and blue sphere led to other places – unlike some they had found that were false – but did not offer a way out. Aerikoth meanwhile had approached the statue with the black sphere and touched it, causing it to disappear, as it had merely been an illusion. The wizard repeated the trick with the red statue.

Dermot at this point got an idea and retraced his steps through the secret doors and corridors back to the room with the chest that gave off a flash of light when opened. The ranger, followed by the others, slipped on the gold ring he had found in the room and opened the chest. The flash of light appeared again, but nothing else happened. Dermot repeated the action after placing the ring in the chest, with the same result. Aerikoth studied the chest and declared that it had an aura of illusionary magic, but he not could tell its purpose.

The four adventurers made their way again through the stone corridors, but this time they heard something up ahead. Dermot whispered to the others that someone was there and Shanni hugged the walls in response, as a group of vampires came into view ahead of them, moving quickly. Darrow let out a war cry and leaped forward into their midst, trusting in his armor and the axe Haelgrim. The dwarf nearly disappeared under the assault of several vampire warriors, however, while a pair also broke away to go after Dermot and Shanni.

In the rear of the vampire ranks a coldly beautiful female mage cast multiple spells into the swirling combat, at first sucking life from the party. As blood continued to spill from Darrow and the others, however, a frenzy came upon her and a storm of fire shot forth from her hands, engulfing everyone in the corridor ahead of her. Darrow expired and his companions were hurt badly, but so were the vampire mage’s allies, who were quickly finished off by Dermot, Shanni and Aerikoth. Seeing that she was now alone, the vampire mage hissed her frustration and disappeared into the darkness.


----------



## Carlo-One

Shanni cursed as she scrambled for something in her pack, then the petite rogue brought forth a magical scroll. She intoned the words rapidly, ending with a simple “please work.” Darrow then stirred, coughing and wheezing, to Dermot and Aerikoth’s approval and relief. Seeing the ranger slumping against the corridor wall, Shanni passed him a ring, indicating that Darrow already had one after Dermot objected that the dwarf needed it more. Aerikoth also offered his, as apparently everyone except the ranger possessed a ring offering magical healing.

Darrow soon felt better and dug in his pack for an ale, thankful for the assistance of his companions. Shanni with a grin mentioned that she kept a piece of paper handy for those who stood between her and trouble. Once various healing and other potions had been consumed, the four adventurers took stock of their situation. Aerikoth observed that the vampire spellcaster had escaped, and seemed strangely indifferent to the damage that she had done to her comrades.

They soon found their way through another secret door and into a passage that led to a dark chapel, in which a blue-glowing altar was placed in front of two columns of benches. Two bronze gongs flanked statues against the wall, along with a throne inlaid in gold. An orange-glowing door could also be seen to the side of the room. Darrow commented on profusion of gongs as Dermot warned them not to sit down on the chapel benches, a piece of advice which seemed unnecessary to Shanni.

A ghost then appeared in front of them, declaring that they were free to pay their respects in any manner they chose. To Dermot’s question as to what there was to worship, the ghost simply said a greater power than themselves. Shanni and Dermot declined the ghost’s offer to be seated. In response to Dermot and Aerikoth’s questions, the ghost informed them that it was the officiant of the chapel, which was dedicated to the lord of that place, along with whichever god ruled the domain of the dead. The ghost complained that Myrkul had not been answering his prayers, which prompted Darrow to explain that it was now Kelemvor that he was looking for. The ghost sighed and departed, after Shanni explained that they were all just passing through. (_Another intriguing indication of the age and remoteness of the crypt complex. Myrkul was slain during the Time of Troubles, a fact seemingly unknown to the ghostly chapel officiant. --C_)

The four began exploring the room. Darrow searched through the urns that dotted the area, finding small items including gems, scrolls and arrows. Dermot discovered a secret door, offering them an alternative way out of the chamber. Shanni scooped up the gems and arrows while Aerikoth took a scroll. The wizard explained that a pouch of dust they found would remove invisibility from someone, which Dermot thought would be handy.

They then turned their attention to the secret door, which they discovered was locked. Neither Shanni’s tools nor Darrow’s axe were successful in allowing themselves to enter. Aerikoth wondered if there might not be a release for the door on the throne. Shanni examined the secret door lock and observed that it there was a depression in the shape of a ring. Dermot then cursed as he realized that he had left the ring they found back in the room with the illusionary chest.


----------



## Carlo-One

While Aerikoth and Shanni remained to study the chapel further, Darrow and Dermot ran back to the room, where Dermot expressed his relief upon discovering the ring was still there. The ranger and the dwarf made their way back to the chapel, but in the gloom did not see their two companions, who were inspecting the far reaches of the room. Bored, Darrow rang one of the gongs, which brought the ghostly chapel officiant back briefly, before it decided the two adventurers made poor company. Darrow then drew the attention of all his comrades by screaming loudly and slumping to the floor dead, after touching the glowing altar. (_The dwarf shows a consistent and rather remarkable lack of wisdom, despite his other qualities. Also a tendency to visit the realm of Kelemvor rather more frequently. --R_)

Dermot instantly grabbed a scroll from his pack and read out its contents, restoring life but little health to his dwarven companion. Shanni ran over and Aerikoth also quickly made his way to the side of the moaning dwarf. Darrow disdained some brandy, but weakly accepted some beer and then downed a healing potion, visibly becoming less pale and declaring he could fix himself up from there.

Following a brief study of the altar, Aerikoth hypothesized that it was attuned to evil and would strike down those of opposed alignments. However, the wizard also observed that it might simply strike down anything living that touched it, considering that they were in an ancient hold of undead. He therefore urged none of them to touch it again.

There was no argument to that, so the group turned to discussing how best to exit the chapel. Dermot held up the gold ring he had retrieved, which they could try in the secret door. Darrow explained that he had passed through the orange-glowing door of light, which just led to an alcove with some grates in the ceiling and floor. The dwarf mentioned that he and Dermot had chatted with some unseen vampire lady near there, after returning with the ring. She had been quite keen on them leaving, Darrow said, before she apparently departed the area herself.

While the dwarf seemed phlegmatic about this occurrence, Dermot was more concerned and suggested that they get moving. The ranger went over to the secret door and placed the ring inside its depression, which allowed him to slide the door aside and revealed another corridor. The four adventurers then exited the chapel quickly.


----------



## Carlo-One

The new corridor featured a spider pattern inlaid into the stone, which Darrow remarked on. As Shanni carefully led the way, Dermot relayed more about the conversation in the chapel with the vampire. She had said she did not who the Night King was, also denying that he was the master of this place. _(An intriguing development. The party had more or less assumed that this ancient vampire complex was associated with the Westgate vampires and their leader. Yet that was never certain and now appears to not be the case. --C_). Conversation abruptly stopped as Shanni, probing ahead, triggered a pit trap and barely avoided falling into it. This one was just a small pit, but despite Shanni slowing her progress to a crawl, she triggered another trap and shrieking, fell into a larger one, to the cries of her companions.

Dermot waved his light from above and was rewarded with sounds of Shanni cursing below. The ranger then secured his last remaining rope to a torch bracket and dropped it down the hole. Shanni stopped cursing and in a more excited tone mentioned she had found a dead guy and a chest. After a short wait, her companions heard the sound of creaking and the petite rogue yelled up that she had found a helmet of some kind. This was followed by the sound of a lid dropping and a small shriek as she discovered more bones and a door in the pit.

Shanni finished looting the bodies and climbed out of the pit. She then set out on the floor a plethora of her finds for the others to see. Aerikoth examined the helmet and a set of magic arrows, both of which the wizard declared would be quite effective against the undead. The helm was known as a greater circlet of blasting and could project sunlight three times a day. Dermot speculated that the items had belonged to an undead hunter from long ago. Shanni then pointed out the ring she had found, which Aerikoth carefully looked over, but could not determine what it did. The mage said it had to be significantly powerful, though, to require further study from him. The others agreed that he could hold onto it.

After dividing up the remaining items, including some healing potions and gold, they somewhat reluctantly decided to continue moving along the corridor rather than chance the pit door. Despite Shanni’s pessimistic expectations, nothing further untoward happened to them as they inched their way along, avoiding two more pit traps and eventually coming to a spot where an orange glow could be seen through a crack in the wall. The petite rogue determined that they must be behind the glowy spot in the chapel. The party discussed the significance of the crack, including the likelihood of the female vampire having been able to assume gaseous form and use it.

Shanni had just warned them to be careful when a glowing suit of armor emerged from the darkness ahead and attacked them. Darrow eagerly let out a battle cry and began laying into it as Shanni retreated behind the dwarf. Dermot then drew his twin swords and assisted in cutting their metal opponent to pieces. Aerikoth observed that the construct had been animated by magic.

Moving ahead, they found a room at the end of the corridor, with no obvious exit. Shanni urged them to look closer and she and Dermot began poking the walls and tapping the floor. The party noticed a thumb’s-width slit in the stone at the end of the corridor, which Dermot thought was similar to the one in the chapel, but did not find any secret doors. Shanni took the lead in backtracking to the other pit traps in the corridor, which she determined were spiked and ten feet in depth, but not likely to lead anywhere. With no other obvious recourse, the four adventurers then descended into the large pit where Shanni had found a secret door.


----------



## Carlo-One

After some commentary on the fate of the previous pit occupants, they tried the door and found it to be locked, to Shanni’s chagrin, without a way to pick it. Aerikoth volunteered to attempt his chime of opening before Darrow’s “dwarven locksmith” technique was applied. The wizard pulled forth some small chimes from his magical bag and struck them, the sound filling the small space followed by a click from the door mechanism. Relieved that it had worked, Shanni gingerly turned the handle and was immediately impaled through several parts of her body. The petite rogue fell to the ground, limp, but still barely breathing. (_It may seem harsh, but employing the "dwarven locksmith" strategy in such scenarios may in fact prove to be the best approach, if one is not sure there is a trap involved. A fully armored dwarven fighter no doubt can take punishment better than a petite rogue. --R_)

Darrow rushed forward with a healing kit and applied it to her wounds as she continued to bleed, also slipping his magic healing ring on her finger at Aerikoth’s encouragement, as Dermot fumbled for a potion bottle that might help. As Shanni’s bleeding slowed, Darrow began carefully easing her off the spikes as she whimpered while unconscious. Dermot tilted her head up and carefully poured in the contents of his bottle, murmuring that pain was just a moment in time.

The magical healing and her companions’ care put Shanni upright, if shakily, in relatively short time. She tossed up her red ioun stone, which began orbiting her head, and tried the door again, this time opening it easily if gingerly. A corridor was revealed and Dermot soon found another secret door inside. The ranger poked it and then opened it to reveal another, darker corridor. They decided to pass it up for the moment and return after they investigated the area, as Aerikoth advised.

Dermot and Shanni continued poking the length of the corridor walls, finding nothing of interest except for an old book that crumbled to dust in Shanni’s hands. They did note some differences in the stonework in the main corridor, once past the secret door, but could not determine anything of significance about it. They therefore went back to the secret door and entered the new corridor, finding it was covered with spiderwebs. After moving down it a ways, Darrow spotted another door, one which Shanni said had spikes protecting it, as well as something buzzing beyond it.


----------



## Carlo-One

Shanni was unfortunately unable to disarm the trap and the adventurers, seeing what had happened the last time, were reluctant to attempt the door. Darrow wondered if they could shoot the trap from a distance, while the petite rogue bit her lip and stared at the door. After rummaging through his pack, Dermot came up with nothing helpful, so the ranger decided to ask Aerikoth if he could maybe just blow the door of its hinges.

The wizard indicated that might be possible and started studying the stone door. This prompted Darrow to say that he would be just around the bend and Shanni to join him. Aerikoth eventually settled on targeting the door with a flight of magic acid arrows, which succeeding in dissolving their target.

Shanni was the first to peer inside the room that was revealed, which she declared contained loads of stuff. Darrow thought it looked creepy. Moving inside, the group saw what appeared to be a wizard laboratory, complete with vats, a gong (as Darrow pointed out) and something in a corner that Aerikoth identified as a flesh golem. Shanni looked appalled at this and Dermot was similarly unsettled by the golem and all of the apparatus in the room. Aerikoth for his part was impressed by the significant arcane skill that the construct had taken to create, as he explained to the others that it was not actually an undead creature. (_The depravity of a mind that would create such a construct, however, suggests that it would be comparable in its evil intent. --C_)

The four carefully examined the room. Dermot and Shanni poked at the walls as they passed, finding them quite solid. Dermot turned his attention to the large amount of books and vials, while Shanni found a lot of weird bits of animals, as she put it. Dermot located a locked desk drawer, which Shanni successfully picked. Inside was a book about making some kind of slave from the dead, she noted with distaste. Dermot meanwhile found himself in front of a large mirror, which instead of his own reflection, showed a scene with a man falling off a narrow stone bridge, to the ranger’s consternation.

Shanni and Darrow in turn looked at the mirror, experiencing various different visions, all disturbing in some respect. Shanni saw one featuring a young woman and told the others that a voice had whispered in her head that it was “Achmaal’s daughter.” Seemingly through a stroke of blind luck, Darrow must have been paying attention one day in class, and remembered the name being that of an ancient human lord of the Dragon Coast.

As the others were struggling to recall anything more, Shanni poked around in one of the vat pools and an ocher jelly leapt from it, attempting to engulf the petite rogue. Darrow chopped it to pieces as she screamed, however more from disgust than pain, it seemed. Dermot declared ironically that the room had lost its charms and suggested that they do one more sweep of it before leaving. The ranger, perhaps looking more carefully this time, indeed found a secret passage.

Once inside the dark corridor leading away from the laboratory, Shanni found some skeletons on the floor – evidently victims of traps – and used one of their bones to wedge open the door behind them, just in case. She then encountered more traps, which indicated to her that no one else had gotten that far.

The petite rogue had just regained some of her previous swagger when the sound of spikes snapping closed caused her to reflexively jump out of the way. She declared that at least they should be safe now, having reached the end of the corridor. However Darrow soon proved her wrong, as the dwarf advanced and suffered an impalement from a spike trap. Grumbling, he sat down in the hall and let his healing ring do its work.


----------



## Carlo-One

It became evident to Shanni that the spike trap in the corridor had reset itself, so she advised her companions to jump over it, past where Darrow had impaled himself. Dermot quickly followed her advice, but misjudged the distance and received a spike through his leg, wincing and collapsing against the wall afterwards. Darrow took a bandage kit out and began working on the ranger’s wounds, as Shanni passed her healing ring over.

Having benefited so far from his patience, Aerikoth inquired whether Shanni could flag the exact trap location, but the rogue said she could not see the mechanism. Impassive, the wizard then asked if she could tell if there was another, further down the hallway. Shanni in response moved forward, springing and avoiding another trap. Aerikoth then indicated he would remain where he was until the others had reached the end of the hall.

Darrow, scrutinizing the corridor’s stonework, asked Shanni if maybe they could avoid the resetting trap by sticking close to the wall. She thought they could, then was proved wrong the hard way by both Dermot and Darrow, whose blood now coated the stone floor. Dermot said he was getting the eerie idea that they weren’t supposed to survive the hall. Just as Shanni was getting ready to jump ahead, the ranger called out to stop her from going forward, suggesting they go back to what they thought was a bricked-up door before the laboratory.

Aerikoth in response said that the heavily trapped corridor and the laboratory led him to think that was where they would need to travel eventually, if they wanted to explore the place thoroughly. However, the wizard stated that he was indifferent to doing it then or at a later time. Shanni, showing some impatience, decided she would prefer to just go look, backing up and doing a run and jump over the blank stone floor. She dropped, to the floor, steady on her feet, having avoided the trap, then found and edged around another one before reaching the end of the hall. Darrow remarked that he hoped they didn’t have to run from anything.

She called out to the others that the corridor looked like it had collapsed, but then shortly thereafter found a secret door. Dermot and Darrow then carefully avoided the traps, doing what Shanni had done, while the ranger held a torch up for Aerikoth to see. The wizard saw the torch and then Dermot’s form underneath start moving back towards him, then spoke a word of power and appeared next to Darrow, to the dwarf’s delight. Shanni, slightly sourly, said it was a neat trick, but cheating.

The petite rogue, after some sighing at the door and expressing some pessimism about her prospects, shooed Darrow and Aerikoth back, so she and Dermot could open it and scout ahead. Shanni called out that it was okay and the other two passed through the door into a large room, which had a throne in the center but otherwise was a total mess, with all the furniture looking like it had been tossed about.

Dermot was about to say something but then yelled as the room’s floor and walls shook violently, hurling him and the rest of the party from their feet. Staggering back up with the others, Darrow wondered what had triggered it, but no one knew. Aerikoth meanwhile had been standing in the doorway, watching the others, so was unharmed.

As Dermot pointed out the throne looked like one that had been displayed in the laboratory’s magic mirror, Shanni eyed the coffers that were strewn about the room, fingers twitching open and closed. Eventually she gave in to her instincts and leaned over to reach the nearest one, opening it and scooping some coins out of it. She then started eyeing the coffer in the opposite corner, which prompted Dermot to distract her by pointing out an exit door. Even Darrow expressed concern going after the coffer wouldn’t be the best idea.

Shanni managed to regain control over her greedy instincts and somewhat reluctantly agreed to move forward, but discovered quickly that the apparent exit was a false door, pushing on it then sighing. Scowling and bruised, Dermot quickly ran his hands around the walls, then continued scowling at them, stymied. Shanni meanwhile gave into temptation and picked something else out of the coffer.


----------



## Carlo-One

Dermot cursed as he and Darrow failed to see a way out of the room. Darrow wondered aloud if the whole purpose of the room was that of a trap, asking Aerikoth if he bought that. The wizard again observed that they were likely missing something, since it would be odd to have such an extensive lab with a secret exit, only to end there – in a fake trap room, as the dwarf put it, frowning.

Despite this, the others eventually agreed to backtrack, which Aerikoth did, reluctantly, this time joining them in jumping over the resetting trap. Ironically the slight wizard cleared it effortlessly, to Shanni’s encouragement, while Dermot lacked the dexterity to do anything but barely avoid it. They then re-entered the laboratory. Darrow poked around in a vat of brown liquid with his weapon, but nothing happened.

Dermot and Shanni then led them back to the dead-end corridor that held the secret door entrance to the lab, wanting to test the apparently walled-up area. Darrow agreed that the stonework there looked newer – perhaps only a decade old – and had a different color and feel to it, the latter being established after the dwarf hit it with his fist. He then took a hammer to the wall, which did not do much beyond knock off a small chip of plaster.

Frustrated, they spent a good deal of time examining the wall and also re-examining the path that had led them to there, both literally and figuratively. Lacking any better ideas, they went back inside the laboratory and continued poking and prodding the various pieces of apparatus, including the vision mirror and a strange mechanism. After a time, they heard a hiss come from the wall and a female, throaty, dark voice asked what their purpose was there.

Dermot let out a minor oath as Aerikoth tilted his head in response, face expressionless as usual, and declared they were there for exploration and discovery, asking who inquired. The voice continued, stating that they rang the gongs and explored the crypt – why? Her Lord had sent her to understand their purpose, she declared. Dermot piped up, after Shanni in a low voice queried if they were going to ask the obvious, saying that they were there to learn and asked who was her Lord, a question echoed in a more detailed way by Aerikoth.

The female voice told them that the Lord of that place would reveal himself…at the end, if they wished to speak with him. Darrow boldly asked if she might help with directions and was told to go forward past the traps. If they survived and entered the throne room, her Lord would hold audience with them. If they did not, they would not be worthy. Pushing further, Darrow asked about going past the big tilty room, as the dwarf put it, and the voice confirmed that there was more, before it hissed again, retreating away. (_Our Order - rightly so - treats all undead as abominations and enemies, but this sometimes obscures our understanding of the actions of the more intelligent kind, dare I say it. The curiosity of the female vampire mage is another indication that the adventurers' current opponent is not their ultimate enemy. --R_)

 Aerikoth indicated that be believed that she had meant the traps in the corridor and Dermot cursed some more in reaction, wondering out loud if this was just to get them killed, again. Somewhat fatalistically, they made their way back to the long, trapped corridor past the laboratory and carefully went down it again, Shanni pointing out the area where she thought the resetting trap was. She and Dermot then leaped over it, the ranger once again having trouble with his landing, but luckily was steadied by his petite companion. The wizard, meanwhile, had pointed out that his spells were depleted and that he could not get them all out, if it came to a confrontation with the lord of that place.


----------



## Carlo-One

After another series of jumps, which this time saw Shanni fall flat on her face, ankle giving under the landing, she and Dermot finally managed to leapfrog to the end of the trapped corridor (again). Darrow missed the first trap, due to a misunderstanding about where Shanni said the next trap was, and let loose a reference to Moradin’s balls as a spike went through his foot. Aerikoth, evidently not looking forward to risking himself again, inquired whether a sort of bridge using broken furniture from the room could be put over the traps.

Darrow continued complaining in a loud voice as Shanni dropped an arrow on the floor as a marker for the last trap. Reluctant to try their luck again in the corridor, Aerikoth and Darrow went back to the laboratory, where the dwarf started moving furniture, spilling alchemical contents all over the floor as he dragged a table off toward the corridor entrance. Shoving it down the stairs, he then pushed it in front of him, triggering the trap, which damaged the table but jammed the spike mechanism as well.

Shanni and Dermot edged round a trap in between and rejoined Aerikoth and Darrow, the ranger informing them that they had missed something in the room, something in the wall opposite the throne. Somewhat shamefaced, he said he thought he had looked around, but maybe had been wrong. The four made their way for a final time back down the trapped corridor to the room beyond, where Dermot located a grey brick in the wall opposite the throne and pressed it. Despite his success at revealing an exit, the ranger continued cursing at having missed it before.

Shanni scouted ahead through the door and indicated the way was clear to the others. They then made their way down a corridor to a four-way crossroads. Standing there, they considered what to do, somewhat shaken from their painful experience in the trapped corridor. They were also mistrustful of what they saw, as Dermot could make out only one door – which Shanni pointed out meant nothing, around there – and the petite rogue could not see any traps. Cursing, she observed that also meant nothing. Grumbling and still sore from the spike through his foot, the dwarf sarcastically told her he’d be sure to tell her when she was about to step on a trap.

Shanni told the dwarf to pipe down, as his groans were worse than the spooky sounds they heard emanating from the walls. After examining the door, the petite rogue was able to use her tools on the door lock successfully, but was not quite able to disarm the trap she had detected on it. She rummaged through her pack, hoping to find a potion that would beef up her focus, but failed to find anything of use. She asked Aerikoth if he had anything appropriate and the wizard offered her his ring that assisted with clear thought. It did appear to help his companion, who narrowed her eyes and stuck her tongue out, concentrating for a moment, followed by a click. She then handed the ring back, making a note to get herself one of them.

Just then Dermot announced, by this point to no one’s surprise, than he had found a hidden door. Shanni pointed out that the door in front of her had just been de-trapped, but also raised the point that the less obvious way might be best, which Darrow and Aerikoth agreed with, but without certainty as to their chosen way forward. (_One can sense the fatigue and strain which now accompanies the adventurers, who nonetheless must be praised for their persistence and courage. I must say that I probably would not have chosen to traverse the deadly trapped corridor quite so many times, were I in their place. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Eventually they decided to leave Darrow in the crossroads, as the dwarf still needed to fully heal and also wanted to keep an eye on the now-unlocked door there. Aerikoth, Dermot and Shanni then entered the secret door Dermot had found. In the chamber beyond, they found the way forward split by a wall, with red arrows in the floor leading to an old iron door on the right side, while a long corridor receded into the dark in front of them on the left. Suspicious of the arrows’ meaning, Shanni checked the door, but found it warded by a magical lock.

The petite rogue gave the long corridor a baleful look, no doubt recalling the last one they had traversed repeatedly, and agreed to let Aerikoth try his magical chime of opening on the door. Shanni exclaimed with pleasure as she heard the door mechanism unlock with a ting. Once past the door, however, her face fell as she saw several bodies laying on the floor of a short corridor, which turned left out of sight. She observed that all of them had been smashed.

Shanni moved carefully right up to the edge of the first skeleton and paused, looking all around. After some bickering about their predicament, Shanni pointed out to the others that it looked like an older skeleton had been smashed trying to run towards the iron door they had entered from, while a fresher corpse had evidently been moving the other way.

She speculated that whatever it was had smashed them might be at the end of that corridor, so wanted to wedge the door behind them open to avoid being trapped. Dermot tried to wedge his skinning knife into the iron door’s hinge, but then judged the door was too heavy for that to work. Shanni however was able to convert one of her spike traps into an effective doorjamb.

They continued down the corridor and around the bend, noticing a number of skeletons with broken bones as they passed. Shanni, cursing and edging along nervously, warned the others to be ready to run. They soon reached a large stone slab of a door blocking the way. Shanni paused by the wall for a short while and then pushed at some parts of it, opening the door. As soon as she stepped forward, the petite rogue fell flat on her face and stopped moving, to Dermot’s consternation.

A few moments later, Shanni groaned a little and rolled over, then stood up slowly. As she got to her feet, they could all hear a single thud in the distance, as of rock against rock. It was unclear exactly where the sound was originating from. Dermot immediately urged the others to get moving, observing that something had changed. Another thud sounded as they considered which way to go.


----------



## Carlo-One

As they continued to debate, the thudding sound continued. Shanni, impatient, decided to press ahead, while Dermot thought they should get out of there. However, he and Aerikoth still ended up following in Shanni’s wake. After the bodies in the corridor ended, the three turned left into a rectangular chamber, which had dimly glowing walls, but no evident exit. The sound was still distant, but now they could tell it was coming from back in the main corridor they had originally entered, even though the rock walls of their chamber vibrated slightly with each thud.

They agreed to swiftly retreat back the way they came, emerging into the long corridor. Shanni peered down it, but could see nothing in the distant gloom, as the corridor receded out of sight. Dermot, slightly panicked, at Shanni’s urging pulled out the spikes holding the door to the side corridor open. Shanni, listening as the thudding sound grew louder, finally determined that it was in fact coming from the long corridor ahead – and closer. She then carefully moved ahead to scout.

After taking up a position down the hallway, she waited to see what it was and finally a large, humanoid form appeared out of the gloom, filling the corridor ahead of her. Shanni ran back to the others, yelling that it was a metal man and that it must have smashed the others they had found. She then asked if they should run, but both Aerikoth and Dermot instead started peppering her with questions.

The ranger, scowling under his helmet, evidently wanted to go back down the side corridor with the sleep slab; however, Shanni pointed out that if there was in fact no exit, they would be trapped. Aerikoth wondered out loud if there was a reason they could not step back through the secret door and wait for the creature to pass. The wizard pointed out that the bodies in the other hall had probably thought to run ahead of whatever was coming and found themselves trapped. Dermot was reluctant to pass up further exploration, but Aerikoth thought they could always return. (_I must admit that the wizard has always been cool under pressure, even in the face of great danger, often reminding his companions of the logical options facing them. --R_)

Shanni eventually voted with her feet, as the thudding from the creature’s steps grew louder, dashing back through the secret door to the crossroads area. Dermot joined her, followed quickly by Aerikoth. The petite rogue nocked an arrow with a particularly corrosive-looking tip and cocked her head, asking the others if they heard it coming. They confirmed that there was silence, as Shanni continued backing away.


----------



## Carlo-One

Leaving aside the deadly mystery of the crushed bodies, at least for the time being, the three adventurers rejoined Darrow in the crossroads and. Aerikoth, evidently having been fatigued by all of their efforts, decided he would now rest while Darrow, Dermot and Shanni continued to check the remaining exits. Shanni examined one closely, thinking it was a little off, then revealed it as a fake door. The last one was a normal door, which Dermot mistrusted, but they entered nonetheless.

The three found themselves descending into a natural-seeming stone corridor, which was unusually foggy and damp. After turning a corner, they emerged into an underground grotto. Using her ears, Shanni heard a sound ahead of them that she said sounded like the watery thing Aerikoth had summoned. Advancing carefully forward, they finally made out two water elementals and a green hag ahead. The hag, surprisingly cheery, greeted them as guests and motioned to Darrow, who was in the lead, to come closer.

Dermot and the others were naturally suspicious of the hag and questioned her closely. She admitted having a sister who had made a bargain with the Lord of this place, to supply him with “gifts” as she put it. However, the green hag said she preferred the water and to come and go as she pleased. Following some further discussion, the adventurers decided to go, after receiving advice from the hag to beware the final guardian of stone, if they would travel the route to the throne room.

Darrow, Dermot and Shanni returned to the crossroads and Darrow suggested they at least peek into the corridor with the stone man, since that seemed to be the way they had to go. They saw nothing near the secret entry door, so headed back towards the corridor with the crushed bodies. However, once they had passed through the first door, it sprung shut behind them at the same time the slab door ahead rose from its floor recess, blocking them in.

Shanni and Dermot cursed, as the sound of thudding started again and the ranger observed they had forgotten to spike the first door open. Shanni went to open the slab door ahead of them and dropped to the floor like a stone, as she had done before. After a moment, she roused herself, groaning and shaking her head, getting up slowly. They then moved ahead past the slab door, Shanni setting some traps down the corridor as they passed.

The three waited in the room at the end, which was noisy for some unseen reason, but they could still feel if not hear the stone thuds, as the creature slowly advanced. They considered various plans to trick or avoid it and decided to confront it in the corridor, after they heard it open the slab door. Darrow, Dermot and Shanni first waited for it to set off the traps the rogue had placed, then attacked.

Darrow planted himself directly in front of the huge stone form, using his short height to his advantage as he repeatedly swept the creature's legs out from under it, sending it crashing to the floor. His two companions did the best work they could against the stone form, but it was like hitting a wall, Dermot shouted. Eventually he and Shanni used their elemental magical weapons and supply of alchemist’s fire to good effect, stabbing and hacking at the creature’s joints until it finally crumbled. Nobody had been hurt badly, although Darrow ruefully observed that his axe Haelgrim couldn’t bite into the thing at all.

The three moved back into the main corridor where the creature had come from and found a large metal door at the end. Shanni suspiciously checked the door and noticed a curious design, that of a wicked-appearing helmet, at its center. Swallowing hard, she opened the door and they peered into what appeared to be a darkened throne room. Darrow declared that was the point where they should wait for Aerikoth.


----------



## Carlo-One

The three retreated back to the crossroads, where they located the wizard. Shanni excitedly announced they had defeated the stone man, while the others explained that they had found the throne room of the lord of the place. The four went through the secret door and Aerikoth was shown where they defeated the guardian creature.

They paused briefly at the large metal door at the end of the hall, then stepped through into a large, darkened chamber. Shortly afterwards, a hissing, female voice echoed across it, telling them to approach the throne when they were ready. This prompted a short discussion among the four adventurers regarding whether they were, in fact, ready. Having decided that they were, although perhaps some were worried as well, they made their way across the room and approached a dais. Shanni chose to lurk in the shadows behind, as the others stepped forward.

In front of them, a helmeted male figure sat on a throne, with a female vampire mage to his side, both of them flanked by large, completely armored undead warriors. Dermot slightly awkwardly greeted the enthroned figure, who was then asked by his companion if she could converse with them. Assent was given via an imperious gesture.

The vampire mage began by asking for what they had come to that realm. Dermot, gaining confidence, folded his arms and declared that they were from Westgate, where they had heard word of the Night King’s rising from beneath its streets. He asked if they knew that name. In response, the female vampire hissed and turned to her companion, saying that they spoke of the outcast.

For the first time the vampire lord spoke, in a dry voice sounding both youthful and infinitely world-weary, asking about the Night King, as his consort warned that the adventurers might be his servants, sent to destroy them. Darrow wondered out loud that it was not the vampire lord stealing folk off of city streets, as Dermot and Darrow denied being anyone’s servants. In response to the dwarf, the vampire lord stated dryly that his people subsisted off the detritus of the wilderness in this day, having no wish to be nearer to the city. He then observed that they seemed to have problems with the Night King.

The vampire lord explained that the original Night King, Orlak, had departed the necropolis two millennia ago, determined to increase his power in the Dragon Coast by conquering and enslaving the other races. The lord at the time had counseled against this and had been imprisoned for his impertinence. As he had feared, Orlak was defeated eventually and the vampiric secrets of their people revealed. It had taken centuries to recover from that and reduced their standing, the vampire lord continued, voice rising and falling melodiously, but dry as the desert air.

Darrow observed that someone had taken up the Night King’s mantle, perhaps one of his progeny. As her companion spoke, Shanni continued to lurk while fiddling with her quiver, selecting something specific. As the dwarf ceased speaking, he was answered by the lord, who revealed that a vampire nest indeed had survived, deep below the city of Westgate. It had lived within their traditions and none knew of it. Until now, that is, as the new self-styled Night King, who was a turned human wizard, had upset the balance again. (_Astounding! If true - one should never simply believe the evil undead - this explains a great deal, both about the original conquest of Westgate by vampires, as well as what had occurred to bring them to the surface of the city again after so much time. The history of Westgate has Orlak simply appearing from nothing and conquering the city, when of course he had to have come from somewhere. --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

The vampire lord queried if they sought to fight this apostate, as he termed the Night King, who was calling himself Orlak II. Dermot cautiously replied in the affirmative and was echoed by a more confident Darrow. The lord stated that not all in the city had abandoned the old ways and that he knew certain things about the Night King. Before he revealed anything further, however, he asked for the adventurers’ word that a truce existed between them.

Aerikoth spoke first, saying he was willing to offer a truce, but noted that each of them spoke for themselves. Darrow also agreed, saying that the vampire lord would be more helpful against a greater threat. Dermot Kenner meanwhile gritted his teeth, thinking, but raised no objection. The lord then stated that a truce was proclaimed, to a low hiss from his consort.

The vampire lord continued his revelations, sharing that the new Night King was respected and feared because he possessed two items of ancient vampire lore which Orlak had taken with him when he departed the necropolis: the Argraal of Orlak and the Flying Fangs,. While the lord said he did not believe it would be possible for them to defeat the Night King in battle, perhaps it would be possible to steal the items and return them, for which the adventurers would be rewarded.

They started asking questions about the items, until Aerikoth interjected a sentence in a guttural tongue unknown to the others. This caused the vampire lord to start in surprise and state that one among them was knowledgeable of ancient tongues. Aerikoth in response simply stared back with a neutral expression.

Rising from his throne, the vampire lord indicated that they need not decide immediately on their course of action. Moving forward at a deliberate pace towards the group, while motioning his consort to stay put, in smooth tones the lord stated that he was placing great trust in their hands and was willing to give them aid. First, in the form of a gateway from that place. Second, in the form of an assistant in Westgate. This earned a frank stare of disbelief from Dermot and, from the vampire lord’s consort, another hiss and a question whether they could be trusted. Shanni, still in the shadows, similarly looked at the bargaining with disbelief. Aerikoth for his part found the offer intriguing, observing that this pretender of Orlak's heritage must be greatly vexing.

In response to the party’s doubts, the vampire lord removed a token from his sleeve and flicked it in a swift gesture at Dermot's feet, explaining that it was the key to the gateway which lead to that place. The ranger bent down slowly to examine it, as it was explained that one who possessed it, and up to four others touching them, could use the portal in the throne room and at the entrance to the crypt, to avoid all the traps and pitfalls. Dermot looked up at the vampire lord before cautiously taking the strange bone charm. (_One should pay attention to the fate of this particular charm, and its implications. --R_) 

Apparently satisfied, the lord indicated that once they were ready, he would have his consort escort them to the portal, and inform them how to contact his assistant in Westgate. Utterly astounded at the turn of events, Shanni alternated looking at her companions and at the vampires, twitching in some internal struggle. Aerikoth politely suggested they should adjourn and discuss events from the doorway they had entered. Dermot first attempted to question the vampire lord about the hag’s activities, but then withdrew to confer with the others.

Back at the metal doorway, Shanni reappeared, apparently flabbergasted at the fact they were considering a pact with the vampire. Aerikoth argued that they could discover and learn much, while Dermot noted that what they had been told tallied with what they knew from the Ascetic One and others about the Night King. Darrow, ever practical, pointed out there was a good chance the vampire lord could wipe the floor with them. In the dwarf’s view, he and his cohorts were evil, but at least they were not looking to enslave a city.

After some forceful arguments, Shanni admitted – however begrudgingly – that she was outvoted and that they would parlay with the vampire lord, rather than fight him. This time she openly accompanied her companions back to the throne, where the vampire mage glared at her after announcing their return. Dermot took the role of spokesperson, stating that they didn’t like it, but would work with the vampire lord’s representative in Westgate. (_I have very mixed feelings about this almost literal deal with a devil. The practical reasons for doing so are well enumerated by these chronicles, yet Shanni's visceral reaction is fundamentally mine as well. Embracing evil, one is inevitably tainted by it. --C_)

As his consort and Shanni engaged in a stare-off, the vampire lord praised their decision and informed them that a member of the Night King's Court had remained faithful to the old ways and was working to undermine him. The adventurers would meet one of his agents in Westgate, who could give them more information on the location of the Argraal and Flying Fangs. They should plan to be at the center of the Market district at midnight, where they would be approached by someone who would show them a token, twin to the one they now possessed.

The vampire lord was evasive in answering any further questions and then instructed his consort to see the group to the portal. Once they reached it, she explained that the one who possessed the token must touch the others, then touch the glowing red light, stepping forward and vanishing by way of example. Dermot tapped Aerikoth on the shoulder, then Shanni and Darrow, following her through the portal. They found themselves back in the entryway to the crypt complex, the vampire mage beside them. She declared that the lord had been most merciful, before touching the portal and vanishing.


----------



## Carlo-One

*Interlude from "C"*

_As instructed by my superiors, I have spent much of the past tenday meditating, having finished the three volumes of the chronicles that were provided to me. Yet my thoughts have been bothered by many things, not least the incomplete nature of the story before me. My predecessor as senior initiate, "R", whose acerbic yet insightful comments have accompanied me for many a day, clearly had signaled in his own annotations that he had foreknowledge of additional events yet to come. In approaching this final task put to those of us who wish to achieve the rank of master, he apparently had - for whatever reason - chosen to read through the full chronicles first, before going back to provide his own observations in the margin. Providing one's own written perspective on the chronicled events is required, no doubt both to stimulate our thinking and provide a tangible record of the accomplishment for our mentor to judge.

In these pages, I have for philosophical reasons simply commented on those things which seemed of most import, as I have read through the three volumes page by page. Naturally this is also the most expedient route for the usage of my time, as unlike with the method "R" used, I only need make one pass through the chronicles. I am beginning to suspect that "R" was 'gaming the system' as some of my compatriots occasionally do in other ways, by wanting to extend this period of reading and contemplation beyond its normal limit. In truth, I have enjoyed focusing on the task; for others, not having to toil in the garden or haul supplies into the monastery for the duration might also be an attraction of it. I for one enjoy the outdoors and of course all of us pitched in to the best of our abilities during the transfer of the monastery and its possessions from its original site in Archendale.

While I was preparing to put down my final thoughts on the stories herein contained, I was interrupted by the archivist, "G". He informed me that he had been sorting through all of the library's possessions and had come across an old, sealed crate that contained additional bound vellum manuscripts, which appeared to be part of the series of chronicles. The prospect of extending my task thusly gave me pause, as I had just become used to the idea of my nearing its completion. Yet I understand that Kelemvor and the other gods have their reasons for such things to occur..._


----------



## Carlo-One

Chapter XI: New Allies and Old Enemies​_Farewells and Hails_​Squinting in the sunlight after emerging from the crypt the morning of Tarsakh 2, Aerikoth, Darrow, Dermot and Shanni wearily made their way back from the ruined necropolis of the vampire lord to the village of Reddansyr, where they could rest for free at the Giant’s Folly. Shanni was uncharacteristically silent after departing the area, the petite rogue apparently lost in her unhappy thoughts. Ian Gryphonhawk took one look at the group when they stumbled into his inn and hurriedly made up their rooms, not asking any questions about where they had been.

Exhausted, the adventurers caught up on their sleep, then awakened in the afternoon to find that Shanni had disappeared. She left personal notes for Darrow and Dermot in their rooms – to which she had apparently gained access without being noticed – but nothing for Aerikoth, which did not surprise the wizard, given the state of their relationship. The three reaffirmed their decision to ally with the ancient vampire lord of the crypt, for expediency’s sake if nothing else, against the greater threat of the new Westgate vampires. Apparently this had been the sticking point for Shanni, who could not stomach the idea of such an alliance.

Over breakfast, they reminisced about their various accomplishments and adventures involving intrigue among the Westgate houses, including those of Cormaeril – now vanquished – and Urdo, now in effective control of the city through the office of the Croamarkh. Once they had finished their meal, Aerikoth offered to teleport them to the Gatereach in Westgate. Darrow and Dermot then gathered their gear and touched the wizard as he spoke a word of power.

After a moment of disorientation, the wizard, the dwarf and the ranger arrived in the Gatereach Inn compound, facing the now fully-reconstructed guest house; apparently it had been completed in their absence. Inside the main inn, they were greeted by Jandrico Swift. The innkeeper was glad to see they had returned safely, being philosophical about Shanni’s decision to depart from their company. He also informed them that a dwarf calling himself “Volamtar” had just been there with a message for Darrow.

This prompted some head-scratching from the dwarf, who then recalled that some priest types called themselves that, as a title. Jandrico said he had indicated that he would mention this to Darrow and that he expected that the other dwarf would return later that day. He also mentioned the dwarf’s impressive-looking armor.

Reaching below the counter, the innkeeper then produced three keys to the new Gatereach guesthouse for Aerikoth, Darrow and Dermot. Dermot thanked him and Aerikoth did as well, noting that it was the second time he had received a key to Master Swift’s guest house. Jandrico expressed his hope that this one would be even finer, while Aerikoth expressed his that it would not suffer a similar fate as the last one.


----------



## Carlo-One

The morning of Tarsakh 3, 1373, the mage Aerikoth Ankharat rejoined his companions Dermot Kenner and Darrow Ironhelm in the newly rebuilt Gatereach guesthouse, having chosen to sleep elsewhere. The previous evening, he and Dermot had met *Rosten Foregallow* for the first time. The morose but tough-looking halfling had arrived in Westgate just days before and was introduced to them by Jandrico Swift. According to the innkeeper, Rosten had come from Cormyr and was known to Jandrico as the associate of a former business partner. Rosten's introduction to the city had been a heart-pounding and nearly fatal one, as he had met the elven wizard Lomilith at the Black Boot in River Gate and defended him from a vicious vampire attack. Rosten seemed more interested in gold than in vampires, but the former sailor was willing to join forces with the group, apparently not having any better current offers for employment.

As he walked into the guesthouse behind the Gatereach's serving woman, Goruna, Aerikoth spotted the three of them and another dwarf, who introduced himself as *Njord Vindastig*, one of the volamtar - a wandering priest of Marthammor Duin. Njord had been asked to seek Darrow out in Westgate. Goruna placed the large breakfast tray down and pinched Dermot's bum as she departed, in line with her history of hopeful attentions paid to the ranger. Rosten took a look at the tray's contents and excused himself for a "hair of the dog", none evidently having been included for him, although there were two ales for the dwarves. (_It is a wonder to me how alcoholic adventurers manage to survive for any length of time. That said, I've known more than one like that. And called him friend. --R_)

As Rosten returned, Aerikoth was reminding the others of the need to make contact with the Westgate associate of the Vampire Lord of the Crypt; the associate was supposed to appear at midnight in the Market district. After general agreement was reached that they should go meet the (person?) as a group, for safety reasons, the wizard turned to Njord and asked the dwarf why he had been seeking Darrow. Njord briefly explained that the high priest of Clan Ironhelm, Iskar, had sent him; apparently a schism was brewing within the clan. Njord said no more on the matter, declaring that he planned to help the group against the vampires and then go on with them to the clanhold. _(It is true that the company left certain matters unresolved the last time they visited Clan Ironhelm. This included the status of Prince Dalgan, both in terms of his health and royal title. Although perhaps something more has occurred as well, since the dwarves were last heard from. --C_)

After finishing breakfast and drinks, the five departed the guesthouse and headed for the house of the Ascetic One in the West Gate district, where they had agreed to start the process of gathering allies. Darrow also had the unfinished business of carrying the bones of Aronson, the ghostly paladin and former companion of the Ascetic One, who had been bound to guard the entrance to the vampire lord's crypt. Arriving at the unassuming house, Dermot knocked loudly on the wooden door, and one of the Ascetic One's students let them in.

The monk greeted the adventurers, noting the two newcomers Njord and Rosten, and observed that one of their original number was missing. He was reassured that Shanni had departed them after meeting the Lord of the Crypt, due to a difference of opinion over their actions, rather than as a result of her death. Dermot, never one to mince words or use too many of them, declared that they had found the castle of the vampire lord and also the bones of someone the Ascetic One knew.

When the monk wondered aloud how this could be, Darrow stepped forward with his parcel of bones, and Aerikoth said one word: "Aronson" - which caused a look of pain and suffering on the monk of Ilmater. The Ascetic One said that he would bear this burden now - something which he could not do before - describing the lesson of self-mastery as the hardest one. The monk was surprised and pleased to hear from Aerikoth that "Tougal" - a name which the Ascetic One had not used since Aronson's death - had not been borne any ill will by the ghost of Aronson. (_I am rarely accused of being a sensitive person, but for some reason - perhaps that the story also involves a fellow monk who is seeking a form of redemption - this touches my soul in a way that little else does. --R_)

Talk then turned to why Shanni had abandoned the group, namely their agreement to work with the Lord of the Crypt - an ancient evil - against the Westgate vampires. Aerikoth explained that a new Night King had risen in Westgate, having nothing to do with the vampire lord they had spoken with. Dermot shared that the Westgate vampire had found artifacts from the previous Night King which had aided his rise. The Ascetic One knew of the legend of the original Night King and his defeat at the hands of the Lathanderite paladin, Gen Soleilon. The monk stated that he saw no reason for the Lord of the Crypt to be lying about the situation, despite what he was. Aerikoth agreed with this stance. Dermot was less sure of the benefits of their bargain with the vampire lord, but observed that if they could get the Night King away from his "baubles", they perhaps had a shot.

The monk agreed to assist them by seeking out further allies. He mentioned in passing that he knew of Thessar the Warrior, after Dermot referred to allies in the Shore. The group, having accomplished what they came for, turned to depart, intending to head next to the Temple of Lathander.


----------



## Carlo-One

_Searching for Allies_​Dermot, ever the thoughtful ranger, changed his mind and decided to stay and talk more with the Ascetic One about the situation with Shanni and other things on his mind. Meanwhile, Njord decided he would canvas other temples in the city besides that of the Lathanderites, to see if they might be worth approaching as allies. This left Aerikoth, Darrow and Rosten comparing notes outside the Ascetic One’s house in the West Gate district.

The three made their way to Morningstar Haven, Darrow and Rosten wistfully looking at the entrance to the Jolly Warrior inn as they passed. As the group entered the temple spaces, Aerikoth warned them in a low tone not to mention their current agreement with the Lord of the Crypt and to be patient with the temple staff, unlike their former companion Shanni. The dwarf and the halfling agreed, only too glad to leave most of the talking to the wizard.

Aerikoth greeted the priest on duty, who remembered him from his previous audience at the temple, a half-tenday prior. The wizard indicated that they had vital information for the Lady Tylanna and the priest said he would bear word of this to her. After a short interval, he escorted them to the high priestess’ chamber and formally presented the Lady Sunrise Tylanna of the Seventh Rose. Aerikoth politely introduced Rosten and the wizard noted that she and Darrow had previously met.

At Lady Tylanna’s prompting, Aerikoth related how they had journeyed to the necropolis, based on the Ascetic One’s tale from his youth. There, they discovered – exactly how, the wizard declined to specify – that there was a new Night King in Westgate, who had risen to power with the assistance of some ancient artifacts of a vampiric kingdom of milennia ago. Specifically, they learned of "The Flying Fangs" and the "The Argaal of Orlak" - items of considerable power that only a parasitic undead could make use of, as the wizard put it. Lady Tylanna appeared somewhat suspicious of the circumstances under which they had obtained the information, but nonetheless commended them on their efforts and lamented that the Dawnknight Gen Soleilon had been unable to destroy the vampires fully, after he defeated the Night King over a millenium ago.

Talk then turned to the threat the vampires posed to the city, which seemed to be greatest in the Shore district. After confirming they were acquainted with Thessar the Warrior, who lived in the Shore, the high priestess mentioned that she had received a message inviting her to a "gathering" at his place, the following day at noon. It hinted at a need to speak frankly, among those who wished to protect the city. Lady Tylanna indicated that, after hearing their words, she was inclined to participate in this gathering, although she did not know who else would be present. Aerikoth offered to escort her there, but she declined, saying that she feared nothing in the city at noontime, when Lathander was most powerful.

After taking their leave of the temple, the three adventurers decided to head to the Shore and stop in at Lilda’s Festhall. Inside, they spotted Thessar speaking to the barmaid, but the old warrior only spared them a brief glance before heading for the door. Darrow and Rosten were happy enough to get some ales and sit down, eyeing the assortment of mercenaries and thugs there. Rosten, whispering, informed them of a previous talk he had with Thessar about Lomilith, the elf at the Black Boot who had been attacked by a vampire after investigating matters at the Shore. Aerikoth in turn related how the company in the past had investigated the nearby sewer entrance and had discovered and defeated very powerful undead that had been left as guards.

Hoping to gather more information, Rosten got the barmaid Hazel’s attention. Her memory improved significantly after Darrow passed her two gold coins and she related how “Ol Lomi’” used to hang out at the festhall, but had stopped coming around a few days prior. She warmed a bit to the adventurers after they shared they were friends – after a fashion – with Lomilith and ordered more food and drink. The stew she brought back looked suspicious, but Darrow poured some ale in it and experimentally stabbed it before digging in.


----------



## Carlo-One

A short while later, the dwarf, who normally had an iron constitution, excused himself with a stomachache and headed back to the Gatereach. Rosten meanwhile had paled considerably while eating the stew, but finished it nonetheless, pushing the bowl away slowly while grimacing and gritting his teeth. The halfling then glugged down some ale, which returned some color to his cheeks. Njord shortly after arrived at Lilda’s Festhall and bought some more ales, which Rosten appreciated, as did Dermot after the ranger arrived as well. Aerikoth advised him not to consume the stew.

As the group was about to break up and go their separate ways for the day, a young girl named Lilly arrived and in a conspiratorial whisper asked Aerikoth to have them go back with her to Thessar the Warrior’s house. The wizard informed his companions, who were curious and up for it, and they walked the short distance to the old warrior’s place. Thessar was as hospitable as ever and invited them to take a seat in front of his fireplace. He then asked Lilly to tell her story, explaining that she had escaped from her brother, who brought her to a cave further down the Shore, having lured her there with a tale about playing hide-and-seek.

The girl was at first reluctant, but then sat down formally in a chair, her legs dangling, and raised a hand dramatically to begin her tale. She related that her brother Xavier – or what she thought was him – had lured her into the back of the cave, which was smelly and not fun anymore. Then this HUGE orc appeared with a boar named Ugga. The “Xavier thing” as the girl put it, said that the orc would not take its prey from it. Then the orc said, “No, you don’t understand. YOU are my prey” and attacked it. Rosten, eyes widening, took the opportunity to drink from his hip flask.

Lilly continued, saying the orc had told her to run to Ugga and get away. She ran and ran, hearing yelling behind her as the boar charged past. She said she didn’t look back, but kept going outside the cave and ran into the night, desperate for a savior. In a dramatic tone, she related how she had cowered behind one of the houses, not daring to come out when she heard voices. Thessar had then appeared, with a woman leading him, and took Lilly back to his house, saying she could stay there until it was safe. She repeated the word “safe” to herself a few times, evidently trying to convince herself, while hoping that Xavier would come along for her. Thessar said they would just have to see and sent her upstairs to her room.

The old warrior waited until he heard the girl heading upstairs before he spoke further, saying that they all of course knew what really happened. Rosten expressed his sympathies for Lilly’s situation and Njord replied that her brother was a vampire, which was easy to figure out. (_Lilly, the poor girl, still seems to be in denial about this fact - although perhaps her characterization of the "Xavier thing" was correct after all; it was truly no longer her brother, but an abomination. --C_) Thessar mentioned that he had encountered the half-orc the previous night, before the incident in the cave; he had indicated to Thessar that he was on some sort of spirit quest. Thessar said he had sent the half-orc, whose name was Krull, to the Ascetic One and had not seen him since, but it seemed that he at least did some good. The old warrior then revealed that he had another house guest, who had also showed up the previous night – an elf by the name of Lomilith, who of course was known to the party.

Before Thessar went upstairs to attend to his guests, Aerikoth mentioned that they had been to see Lady Tylanna, who had mentioned Thessar’s upcoming gathering. Grinning, the warrior asked if they would attend, and received an affirmative from the wizard, who noted that Dermot and Njord had not previously heard of it. Thessar was pleased and said that more would be revealed then, to all, when the meeting occurred the next day at highsun. After Thessar departed, the others went their separate ways. Dermot accompanied Njord to see some of the other temples in Westgate, in hopes of finding more allies, while Aerikoth and Rosten went about their own business.


----------



## Carlo-One

Mid-afternoon of Tarsakh 3 the group gathered again at the Gatereach. Darrow still looked a little green, but had been filled in by Aerikoth as to what had occurred at Thessar’s. Njord claimed that his and Dermot’s afternoon visiting the temples had been productive, prompting the ranger to tell the others how they had gotten the chance to bring the Gondians and the Tymorans into the work, as he put it. Njord enthusiastically also asserted that the Ilmateri would assist them with healing any wounded, and that the dwarven priest was making many valuable connections. Aerikoth pointed out that outsiders rarely had such an easy time of it in Westgate, but failed to dent Njord’s optimism. Jandrico Swift, seeing that earlier meals had been lost, set about finding some healthy food for them.

In discussing what to do next, it was noted that they had a meeting set for midnight, which might preclude other ideas, such as exploring the Lost Hills or talking to the elf Lomilith. They decided it would be best to rest up for the night’s work, since they did not know when they would next be sleeping. Aerikoth departed the Gatereach, leaving the other four to head to the guest house and rest for several hours. The wizard then rejoined them in the evening, just as they were gearing up for the night’s endeavors. Dermot rummaged in a bag which the ranger said contained old trophies and keepsakes, distributing a few things to Rosten and Njord that might aid them in the future, including a warding ring and a talisman to keep disease away.

It being only early evening, they decided to head for Thessar’s to see if Lomilith was awake and to make sure to catch him before he left. As they departed the guest house, Dermot remarked that for once it wasn’t raining, while Rosten observed that it was the first time the hin had been out after dark since the night with Lomilith. They made some idle chatter with the merchant guards outside the Westward Eye inn, but other than that it was an uneventful walk to the Shore.

Although Njord was concerned enough to listen outside the window, Thessar readily opened his door after they knocked, although the party saw him putting away a large waraxe as he did so. He went upstairs to see about Lomilith, telling them to come up in a minute. Shortly thereafter, they went up to the elf’s room, Thessar reminding Njord to leave his shield outside as it wasn’t necessary. The old warrior then went back downstairs, leaving them to their conversation.

The elven wizard gave them – particularly Rosten – a sour look and sighed, asking first about the nice lady they used to travel with. Darrow explained that she had left the group due to philosophical differences. Lomilith took this bitterly, as he did most things, and laughed outright at Njord’s attempt to cheer him up. Eventually he noticed Aerikoth, who introduced himself, as did Njord. Lomilith seemed respectful for once, commenting that at least they had a real mage on their side.

Aeirkoth inquired why the parasitic undead wished Lomilith’s demise and the elf replied that he had stuck his nose into their business on the Shore; he actually cared about the people there and wanted to find out what was happening to them. (_Normally I would not believe such a story in Westgate, but it is true that those in the Shore had no coin or business worth coveting in the first place. --R_) Lomilith confirmed that Rosten had told the others about how they met, the elf considering himself lucky that Rosten happened along to defend him from the vampire attack. He also had counted himself fortunate to have met Thessar, at Lilda’s Festhall one night. (_Lomilith's story in these chronicles touches me in a personal way that others do not. The bitter elf mage, down on his luck, still in essence was willing to risk his own life to help those even less fortunate. This is a lesson for all of us. --C_)

Lomilith then shared that, from what he could tell, disappearances in the Shore had been going on for at least a year, which earned an expletive from Rosten at the fact vampires had been active for that long. Nobody knew it was anything different for a while, explained the elf, since it just seemed that drifters in the area were moving along, beggars falling into the river, whatever – except that it wasn’t. Only in the past month or so did the rumors of vampire sightings start, with them getting bolder. In response to a question from Aerikoth, Lomilith pondered for a while and then said he thought the vampires had come after him for asking too many questions at Lilda’s. He suggested they talk to Hazel, the barmaid, if they wanted to know more about the place.


----------



## Carlo-One

Satisfied they had gotten all they could from Lomilith, Aerikoth and Njord departed to make their wizardly and priestly preparations for the upcoming midnight meeting. Darrow, Dermot and Rosten lingered a bit to speak with Thessar, but then instead of heading for a tavern as originally planned, they decided to check out the Shore cave where Lilly had been attacked. Inside they found a blood trail and eventually tracked it deeper into the sewers, where they were set upon by three vampire spawn. After defeating these foes, who apparently were associates of Xavier, and separately a small pack of ghouls, they decided to head back up to the surface and ended up at the Rotten Root in Mulsantir’s Gate. After a few rounds they headed out into the Westgate night to explore more of the tavern scene.

Middark rolled around, the time for an appointment in the Market that Aerikoth, Dermot and Darrow had promised to keep with a representative of the Lord of the Crypt. Rosten, his face and skin shining with alcohol-sweats, looked somewhat dubious at the prospect as he spit onto the ground and squinted into the night, standing on a discreet street corner with Darrow and Dermot. The halfling and his two companions recognized Aerikoth as he approached them out of the gloom, glowing staff in hand. The wizard then complemented the tavern crawlers on remembering the place and time of their planned meeting.

Dermot declared himself ready as he tucked a football-sized bundle in a sack under his arm, the ranger’s sentiment echoed by his dwarven companion. Rosten, visibly nervous, asked who would be doing the talking with the...creature? Simultaneously, Dermot answered that they all usually chipped in, while Darrow said he would try to keep his mouth shut. Rosten, not having much of a choice, said to lead on, as Aerikoth cautioned that they did not know exactly who they would be meeting with.

After reaching the middle of the Market district, Dermot looked around at the quiet stalls. Rosten remained uncomfortable, this time complaining about the number of “lubbers” about while muttering darkly to himself and tapping the hilt of his weapon. As they continued warily looking about, a cloaked figure passed by them, walking unsteadily along and humming a drinking tune. He weaved back and forth and greeted them, stumbling and dropping something at Dermot’s feet. The ranger saw the item and nodded, after which the cloaked figure hurriedly picked it back up and whispered several phrases before continuing to stumble along, away from the group.

Once the person (?) was out of sight, Dermot declared that they were done there and should go get a drink, asking them to follow him. Rosten fingered one of the charms hanging from his belt and grunted in response, the nervous-looking hin falling in behind his companions. In a low voice as they moved west through the streets to the Mulsantir’s Gate district, Dermot explained that they needed to head to the Purple Lady, which the ranger thought might be an inn, although was unsure. _(Evidently the ranger is not well acquainted with the choice entertainment establishments available in Westgate. --R)_ Darrow in response began sniffing the night air, attempting to use his dwarven tavern sense, but only smelled perfumes nearby. However, this was in fact was a harbinger of their destination, as Rosten grunted and nodded towards the sign of the Purple Lady.


----------



## Carlo-One

Although it was in the wee hours of Tarsakh 4, the establishment had a low buzz of activity, with several patrons lounging about a large, richly-furnished room done predominantly in purple. Two stunning-looking ladies, garbed in dresses of flowing purple hue, made exclamations of surprised pleasure as they noticed the newcomers, despite Darrow’s evident look of disappointment at not finding a tavern. A large, pallid-looking man in expensive-looking clothing – also with a purple theme, although not as overwhelming as the others – informed the ladies that they were not the usual clients, merely hired help, and he would speak to them in the back. Before they adjourned, however, one of the ladies eyed Aerikoth and said she thought she remembered him, which the wizard acknowledged to the surprise of his companions.

After unlocking the door to the back room, a storage area with no purple to be seen, the pallid man gestured them in and shut the door behind him. He then looked at the group expectantly, as Dermot began checking his pockets and frowning. Aerikoth looked about the room and then nodded at Dermot, stating that he detected nothing amiss. Dermot, looking rueful, asked the others if one of them had “the thing” - but as Aerikoth immediately pointed out in reply, the Lord of the Crypt’s token had been given to the ranger. With widening eyes, he spoke Shanni’s name and then grimaced, before saying that he had lost the token, prompting curses from Darrow. (_It does seem quite likely that the petite rogue lifted the token from Dermot at the same time she left her private note for him, when they were last together in Reddansyr after departing the Lord of the Crypt's domain. A bold move, but one which did not prevent this dubious alliance from moving forward. I do wonder if there will be any further consequences, however. --C_)

Their pallid host rolled his eyes and asked what “lost” meant, to which Aerikoth explained that one of their former companions had not agreed with aligning their efforts, as the wizard put it, and it would seem she attempted to sabotage them. The pallid man sighed dramatically, but said he accepted who they were, as he recognized their descriptions from what his Lord had described, save for the hin. Darrow noted that he was a new addition – a little salty, but otherwise all right. Unsmiling, Rosten shrugged and quipped “buy three, get one free.”

Despite his willingness to accept them as allies, the pallid man expressed dismay at the loss of the token, which he said was not just for recognition, but was the key to his Lord’s realm. Aerikoth noted that they had been informed of this. Talk then turned to their status as allies in dealing with the Night King and securing the artifacts in his possession, the Argraal of Orlak and the Flying Fangs, which would be removed from Westgate.

At this point, their host introduced himself as Sorenth Gorender, the proprietor of the Purple Lady, which boasted the best conversationalists in Westgate and whose attention might be had...for a price. He observed that the group did not exactly fit the profile of the establishment’s more genteel clients, so he thought it best to call them hired help. Chuckling, he also admitted that it was actually a Night Mask establishment, curling his lips over his fangs briefly. This news surprised Dermot, who suddenly became more wary, and earned a slight frown from Rosten.

Sorenth described how he had been one of the first Masks to become inducted into the ranks of the Night King some years ago, but that the new Night King – the current leader of the Masks – was not doing things in his or the city’s best interest. Sorenth actually enjoyed his unlife but believed a balance must be kept, he said. Fighting to keep his distaste off his face, Dermot told Sorenth to skip to the point, about how they could help him.

The vampire proprietor said he understood that they were to attend a meeting at noon in the Shore district, which both Rosten and Darrow confirmed, the hin by now looking quite confused at the situation. Sorenth, who naturally could not attend such a meeting, said that they would represent the Lord of the Crypt's interests - namely, to take possession of the two artifacts and deliver them to him. Aerikoth observed that he was well informed. This earned a brief grin from Sorenth, who then became fully serious as he noted the consequences of what would happen if the Night King’s allies discovered their plot.

Looking a little nervous, Sorenth told them a number of vampires had been killed over the previous tenday, which had thrown the Night King's plans off and made him furious. Rosten and Darrow immediately asked if that had occurred down in the sewers, the dwarf hiding a grin behind his beard. Sorenth acknowledged this was true, as well as some in the city, and asked if they knew about it. Dermot nonchalantly said they might have heard something and would look into it.


----------



## Carlo-One

Aerikoth observed, cautioning the others, that some of the minions of the Night King had become emboldened to take risks; however, there were those that would fight back better than those that dwelled in the Shore. Sorenth validated this, stating that the young, brash ones had been pushing their new-found powers beyond the pale. Their fate was considered merited, for their lack of discipline. Yet the Night King would not brook open resistance to his inevitable rule, as he saw it.

Rosten, still looking nervous, wondered out loud about the planned meeting the next day, if the Masks knew of it and most of them were serving the Night King. Sorenth however believed that the meeting was secure, although refused to say more, stating he was but a minor tool of the Masks; rather, his true importance was as one of those aligned with the Lord of the Crypt. He wished to restore things to their rightful place, in which vampires could coexist with the residents of Westgate and the Night Masks return to their old ways. Dermot was unimpressed with these hoped-for goals, but grudgingly admitted that the devil they knew would be better. (_While the "devil you know" is certainly not always better, in this situation anything would be preferable to open rule by the Night King over Westgate and having the non-vampiric races reduced to the status of cattle. --R_)

Sorenth noted they had been conversing a long time, for supposed hired help on a task. He indicated that should anyone ask, they had been asked to help guard a "delivery" for the Purple Lady, although answering questions about Night Mask business was usually not advised. Dermot and Rosten got the message and Darrow was pleased to hear that he could even start a fight, if that was what he usually did during the course of business. With that, Sorenth unlocked the door and returned to the purple room and his usual clients.

With their vampire host gone, Rosten openly questioned the situation, wondering if there was a civil war within the Masks, or if Sorenth was one of the few acting against the Night King. The others quickly observed that it was not the place to discuss such matters, with Aerikoth adding that he would not recommend speaking to any of the women there, as everything they said would be related back to the Night Masks. The group then headed out of the establishment, Darrow cheerily returning a wave from one of the Purple Ladies and expressing his regret that she was too tall for him.

Despite getting turned around in the dark and having to backtrack from a dead-end alley, they arrived safely at the Gatereach guest house and immediately settled into the chairs in the back room. Rosten noted that the plan seemed to be to deliver ancient artifacts of evil to a vampire lord, which Dermot and Darrow somewhat contradicted, saying they preferred to focus on getting them out of the Night King’s hands. Aerikoth emotionlessly observed that their agreement was to take the artifacts and return them to the Lord of the Crypt for a reward and also to weaken their main enemy.

Dermot, still uncomfortable with the idea, asserted they should hear out what the others at the noon meeting would say, and see if the party could get them in on a plan where they stole the artifacts and left the new Night King vulnerable. The wizard further observed that by what Sorenth said, there would be a representative of the Masks at the meeting, and that there were factions within them not all in alignment with one another. After some further talk about various loose ends, Rosten excused himself to get a drink from Jandrico and offered to bring back supplies for the others.


----------



## Carlo-One

Late the next morning on Tarsakh 4, the dwarven priest Njord presented himself at the Gatereach guest house, knocking loudly at the door. Inside, Dermot yelled and shook Rosten awake, although quickly stepped back when the hungover hin rose up with a jerk of his body. The ranger then went over to let Njord in, the dwarf being followed by Goruna, the Gatereach’s serving woman, with a large tray of breakfast food and a pitcher of water. She quipped that they had the best sausage and eggs on the market, giving Dermot a gap-toothed smile on the way out.

Dermot and Rosten filled in Njord on the previous night’s encounter with the vampire Sorenth Gorender, as they attacked the food in front of them. A grumbling Darrow soon joined them from upstairs. As they were finishing their meal, Aerikoth appeared and greeted them, the wizard pleased to see them all there before the noon meeting at Thessar’s. Njord gave a short prayer to his patron god, the Finder-of-Trails, as the others watched respectfully, then hid his holy symbol under his clothes again, grinning. Darrow said a few words of his own to Haela, to help him smite what needed smiting, before they headed out the door. (_The gods help those who help themselves, and the larger the hammer the better. --R_)

On the walk over to the Shore district, they kept their eyes peeled for any trouble. Rosten stopped a moment to swig from his hip flask as Dermot looked around suspiciously, but they saw nothing untoward. After reaching Thessar’s house, Njord knocked on the door and a face appeared at the window; a few seconds later, they heard the door being unlocked.

The four adventurers stepped through and were greeted by the old warrior, who motioned them toward a semi-circle of chairs set around a slightly raised platform, with a single chair set underneath a wall-mounted shield. Dermot asked if they were the first to arrive, but then answered his own question, as the Ascetic One rose from a chair to greet them. Rosten declined an offer of water from Thessar as the group found seats.

A solid knock sounded three times on the door and Thessar, after peering out the window, went over to admit the presence of Lady Sunrise Tylanna of the Seventh Rose. Thessar bowed as she entered, the high priestess of Lathander apologizing for her tardiness as she removed her hood and cloak. She explained that she had taken care not to be followed, as Thessar had asked. Greetings were exchanged and Njord introduced himself as a volamtar, servant of Marthammor Duin.

Thessar indicated that another would be joining them a bit later, but they could start the proceedings in the meantime. Impishly, Njord contradicted him, saying that there would be two coming, which may be a bit of a surprise. Thessar said that he didn’t like surprises in his own home and asked if the dwarf cared to explain. However, when Njord informed him that a member of the Masks was coming, apparently knowing about the meeting, that did not surprise the old warrior, who simply said that Njord was getting ahead of himself. Nonetheless, Thessar indicated they should figure things out amongst themselves before any representatives of the Masks showed up.


----------



## Carlo-One

The old warrior moved to the central chair and took his place on it, scanning the room before beginning his speech. He said that he knew all of them, and they all knew him, as well as having met each other at one point or another. Thessar stated that he could vouch for each of them, to some extent, and although he was not a trusting sort, these were tough times. While he was speaking, Njord looked around the room, clearly expecting some someone to walk out of the shadows, as Aerikoth maintained an unblinking gaze on the old warrior, hands folded in the sleeves of his robes as was the wizard’s wont.

Thessar said they all knew what had been happening in the Shore and around the city, drawing a firm nod from Dermot. The vampires were coming out in force, taking more people. And they would not stop unless someone made them. Worst of it all was the fact the Night Mask leadership was the same as the vampire leadership. This revelation sparked a questioning outburst from Lady Tylanna, who still looked somewhat shocked after Thessar confirmed this. Njord interjected, saying that some of the Masks did not like that and were willing to try to purge the vampires. Thessar acknowledged this, but again said not to get ahead of themselves about the Masks, as they needed to talk about what they could do to make Westgate right, first – without anyone from the Masks in the room. He asked first what their goal should be.

Njord proffered the Night King as their target, as the main player, but Aerikoth did not agree. The wizard argued that the Night King was important, without doubt, but another would take his place, if left vacant. This would mean still having a predatory organization within the city that looked on all of them like cattle. Thessar said the wizard had the right of it, as it was more complicated than simply ridding themselves of the leader. He then asked if they were in agreement, then, that the vampires were the real threat, receiving acceptance from all of the others.

With that settled, the old warrior stood and declared that they could move on to the next part of the talk, where things got real. Rosten frowned slightly at this, his yellowed eyes following the warrior as he went to the entrance door and opened and closed it twice in rapid succession. Dermot blinked and his hand slid down to his sword as Thessar watched the door for a few moments before it opened and a dusky figure clad in deep purple strode in, asking Thessar if the others were ready for him.

 Moving toward the semi-circle of chairs, the man bowed and greeted them, saying he was known as The Vulture. Dermot let out a short exclamation at this, leading Rosten to slide his hand to his cutlass, as Aerikoth stared at the newcomer with an unblinking and expressionless gaze. Lady Tylanna, shouting and clearly outraged, immediately accused the newcomer of being a murderer. Smoothly, he responded by saying that he was an enforcer of what needed to be done, bowing in turn to the lady. Njord, grinning, said they were both being rude and that a better explanation awaited. Thessar similarly pleaded for Lady Tylanna to hear him out, as she crossed her arms. Gritting her teeth, she said she would stay and listen. (_We meet this formidable and deadly figure again. He was known earlier as a ruthless enforcer of the Night Masks' interests, but also seemed to have a sense of personal - honor? fairness? - in his treatment of the party. Yet with so much blood on his hands, can he be truly trustworthy? --C_)


----------



## Carlo-One

Apparently on edge from the arrival of The Vulture, Thessar got up and made sure his front door was locked, afterwards returning to his central chair. However, he then chose to remain standing, his hands resting in a loose grip on the back of the chair while he kept one eye on the door. Aerikoth stared at him for a few moments, with a contemplative expression, until The Vulture began speaking.

He stated he had been with the Night Masks for some time and acknowledged having acquired a certain reputation, even if tales sometimes grew in the telling, an observation echoed by Njord. Lady Sunrise glared at The Vulture as he continued, observing that only a very few of his closest colleagues knew his face and that he had come to the gathering unmasked as a gesture of trust. His words grew more pointed, as he stated they faced a much more deadly and common foe; their otherwise petty squabbles in the city, as he put it, paled by comparison.

Njord again supported The Vulture’s point of view, but Lady Tylanna challenged him, asking if he were not part and parcel of the Masks and therefore benefitting from the new order. The Vulture replied that he had been with the Masks for longer than the 'new order' had existed and was not loyal to it. He explained that the organization had always been ruled by the fittest, to the benefit of its members. Now, however, unless one wished to become a vampire there was no way to advance. And, he continued, one could see what was happening to the city. Those intelligent enough to see this, and to have survived so far, were very few among the Masks. He concluded by stating that he wished to survive longer and so had sought out allies. (_The Night Mask leader's logic is ruthless, much like himself. Having chosen not to follow the path of the vampire coven, he has few other good options. Common threats make strange bedfellows. --R_)

Lady Tylanna observed that the Night Masks had been beaten before, but it took a mighty paladin of Lathander and his companions to defeat the last Night King, Orlak. The Vulture asserted, however, that with cunning and those present at the meeting, they could prevail. Dermot guessed that they could not fight this like a paladin, so would do it like a thief, a sentiment echoed by Njord. The Vulture said they had grasped the essence of his plan, which he then shared.

He related how there were several senior vampire "dukes" under Orlak II. If the allies were able to cause enough confusion and conflict among his "Court" as he called it, the vampires would be greatly weakened. Specifically, the Vulture proposed going after the symbols of Orlak II’s power, two artifacts said to have been passed down from the original Night King over a milennium ago. Njord piped up and said that was a chalice and something else, drawing some surprised interest in the dwarven priest from the Night Mask enforcer. The Vulture confirmed that they were a chalice and a two-bladed dagger: the Argraal of Orlak and the Flying Fangs.

The Vulture expressed his hope that the theft of the items would wreak havoc and cause suspicion among the vampire leadership. After Aerikoth questioned whether the “dukes” had been created by the Night King, however – The Vulture confirmed this – the wizard noted that they would be enslaved to him, with or without the artifacts. He believed that the artifacts should be taken nonetheless, but perhaps the internal bloodbath would not be as great as hoped for.

The Vulture acknowledged this, then continued with explaining his plan. The trick would be first to acquire the means of getting into the Night King’s sanctum and away, without being detected. The Vulture revealed that the top lieutenant of the Night King was the Darklady Dahlia Vhammos, a senior member of House Vhammos and a powerful priestess of Shar. Dermot commented that he knew who he would have put on the job, but she had disappeared; this earned a half-smile from the Vulture and a dismissive comment from Njord. The Vulture continued, saying that Dahlia Vhammos had been building a secret sect of Shar in the catacombs beneath her family's estate. As part of one of their rituals, they planned on creating a Cloak of the Dark Goddess, which was to aid their ability to assassinate their enemies. One who used this cloak could not be detected by any normal means, when in shadow.

In response to a question from Njord, The Vulture confirmed that Dahlia was one of the vampire dukes and that her elimination during a raid to get the cloak would be of great help to the cause. He also supported Njord’s idea of leaving some type of mark or note at the site of the raid, to distract attention. Aerikoth asked how many other members of the Night King’s Court existed and the Vulture indicated there were three others, besides the Darklady, who was counted as the Night King’s greatest ally.

Thessar, who continued glancing at the door, warned The Vulture that his time grew short, as he would eventually be missed. The Night Mask enforcer acknowledged this and then explained that the ceremony to create the cloak was scheduled to take place that night, at midnight. If the adventurers agreed to assist, then he...or someone...would return to Thessar’s, to provide a guide through the sewers, from which the Vhammos crypt could be accessed. The Vulture noted that this left little time for preparation, but Darrow said that it was overrated.

There was general agreement with The Vulture’s plan and Lady Tylanna said that she would send someone to assist. Njord was enthusiastic about the idea of sending word to the Gondians and Tymorians to assist, but The Vulture cautioned that the Night Masks had agents in each temple, for that reason advising the dwarven priest not to involve any others. Thessar, looking increasingly agitated, told the Vulture that he needed to be going. The Night Mask enforcer acknowledged this and recommended that the adventurers return to the house two hours before midnight, at which time he would ensure that the necessary information reached Thessar.

The Ascetic One – who had said little, but maintained his calm demeanor – and Lady Tylanna departed soon after The Vulture, leaving the party with Thessar. They agreed that it would be best to see to whatever business they could before returning later that night. Njord and Dermot – the ranger having been nominated to keep the dwarven priest out of trouble – departed to see what they could do with the leadership of some of the other Westgate temples, while Aerikoth, Darrow and Rosten separated to make their own preparations.


----------



## Carlo-One

Early evening of Tarsakh 4, Aerikoth returned to the Gatereach guest house and found Darrow, Dermot and Njord there, along with a newcomer, who introduced herself as *Lloria*, from the Silver Marches. Darrow explained that the warrior cleric, who wielded a halberd almost as tall as herself, had been sent by the Lady Sunrise Tylanna to assist in their planned night raid on the Vhammos crypt. The wizard noted that the high priestess of Lathander had mentioned she would send help.

The group agreed they should look to outfit themselves properly, with Lloria just having arrived, so they ventured to Shalush’s shop in the Market district. Lloria found a sword that suited her, while Njord lamented not having enough gold for the hammer he wanted. As they finished up in the store and headed out, Aerikoth inquired of Lloria why she had come to Westgate. The warrior cleric replied that she wasn’t exactly suited for temple work and was looking for a place where she needn’t worry about courtly duties, as she put it. She commented that Tethyr and Cormyr were a bit too finicky, but Westgate seemed like a place where people might not mind her ways so much.

Aerikoth separated from the others before they returned to the Gatereach guest house. There, they reunited with Rosten, who stumbled through the door with a liquor flask in his hand, eyeing the large newcomer woman with suspicion. The others explained that Lloria had been sent to assist with their nighttime endeavor, which more or less satisfied the yellow-eyed hin. Darrow suggested some coffee be brewed up, which Dermot and Rosten agreed with, accompanying the dwarf to the Gatereach Inn.

Later that evening, around hour 22, Aerikoth returned to the Gatereach guest house and found Rosten alone in the common room, pensively smoking a pipe and drinking. They decided to make their way to Thessar’s, as the others knew that was the appointed time to receive more information about their intended destination for the raid. The old warrior answered their knock and admitted them to his house, remarking that it appeared it would be a stormy night.

With their companions nowhere to be seen, Aerikoth and Rosten discussed for a brief time the strategy for the Vhammos raid. Thessar then mentioned that he still had Lilly, the girl who was saved from the vampires, stashed upstairs. With some reluctance, the two adventurers agreed to see her home to her parents, who lived in the South Gate district, then return. (_It is hard to think of two less suited to babysitting than an emotionless wizard and a hung-over piratical hin, but on some occasions one does what one must. --R_)


----------



## Carlo-One

_*The Raid*_

As Aerikoth and Rosten were on their way back to Thessar’s house, they ran into Dermot and Lloria on the street. The four agreed to proceed to their destination without waiting for their two dwarven companions, who had decided to not venture out into the rainy night and instead prepare for the coming battle. Thessar welcomed them back and was pleased to hear from Aerikoth that Lilly’s father, the cloth merchant Xander, mentioned he might come to express his gratitude for taking care of his daughter. Neither Rosten nor Aerikoth thought they had seen anything unusual while escorting Lilly back, which relieved Thessar.

Moving on to the business at hand, the old warrior informed the four adventurers that a package from the Vulture had been delivered by a messenger while they were gone, with a map and some tools. The map showed the Vhammos crypt entrance in the sewers, but the door was locked, so they would either have to use the lockpick tools to try and unlock it, or get through some other way. Lloria took her gauntlets off and began to make a sketch of the proffered sewer map, transcribing what she could onto the back of her city map.

Bending over the map, Thessar pointed out that the crypt entrance was in the central part of the eastern sewers, which looked like it could be accessed from either the East Gate or the River Gate districts. As Dermot frowned, Rosten commented that when he and the ranger and the dwarf went down in the sewers last, they weren't exactly empty, the hin observing that it would be dangerous from the moment they went down. Lloria asked what was there and was told there were vampires, along with creatures in the water. Lloria cursed and wondered out loud why there weren’t night watches to make sure that sort of thing didn’t happen. Rosten grinned in response, although his smile did not reach his eyes, asking if she had never been to a port city before.

Thessar continued the orientation, informing them that Castle Vhammos sat in the River Gate, while the Vhammos docks were in the East Gate. He mentioned that he had sent the elven wizard Lomilith ahead to the East Gate, to scout out that sewer entrance. Lomilith planned to go to the Old Beard tavern after that, to wait for the party. Chuckling, Thessar said that the elf had not wanted to go back to the River Gate, which is where he nearly got killed at the Black Boot. Rosten was incredulous at first, commenting that Lomilith was about as effective as a paper sword, but acknowledged “any port in a storm” after Thessar, still grinning, asked if he saw anyone else around to help.

The old warrior said he understood that the Sharran ritual to make the cloak must start at midnight, but it was unclear how long it would last - could be minutes, could be hours. Dermot summarized his understanding of the plan: they get in, cause some trouble, steal the cloak, kill the vampire lady they heard would be there, and try and make it look like one of the other vampires in the city did it. Aerikoth in his usual dry voice stated that this was not completely accurate, the wizard having surmised a better faction to implicate.

Thessar said that reminded him about the note which he had just finished before they arrived, done at Aerikoth and Rosten’s behest. The wizard took the note and explained that it would be more believable and effective to blame the Harpers, and since their representative Jamal was not within the city, she should not fear any reprisal. Dermot and Lloria had some objections to the idea, but after some discussion among the party and Thessar’s observation that they needed to blame someone else for the deed to divert the vampires’ attention, they reluctantly went along with it.


----------



## Carlo-One

With time running short, Thessar stood up from his chair and informed the others he would be at Lilda’s Festhall, showing himself until past midnight, so the vampires wouldn’t think he was responsible for raiding the secret Shar temple. Aerikoth raised the point that obtaining the magic cloak from the Sharrans would be the first priority, killing the high priestess Dhalia Vhammos the second. Thessar agreed that the cloak would be absolutely necessary to steal the Night King’s artifacts, but the old warrior recommended they not leave her living (or unliving), in any case. (_Were a member of our Order along on the expedition, for example the departed Brother Veran, there would not have been a need to raise the question. --C)_

Thessar saluted them for what they were about to do and Dermot mirrored the gesture. As the party readied to depart, Aerikoth told Thessar they would not speak for a time, but if they succeeded perhaps they would see him in a tenday or so. Thessar asked where they would be headed afterwards, although observed that perhaps it would be best not to know. The others professed not to have specific plans, so it was left at that. Rosten grunted and said they should head to the Old Beard tavern, where the elf wizard Lomilith was supposed to meet them. The hin also admitted that he could use a drink.

The adventurers departed Thessar’s house and headed for the East Gate on a rainy Westgate evening. Rosten asked, if they survived the night, whether the plan was to head for the Ironhelm clan hold afterwards. Dermot said he had no better idea, other than to play it by ear and see what would be on the road. The piratical hin in response observed that he hadn’t been out of a port city properly in near ten years, so it would be strange trekking with them. He wagered that the ranger would be right at home, wading through cow naughty word and hiding from bears, which got an affirmative answer from Dermot.

As they moved through the streets, Dermot recalled that one day he, Shanni and Darrow had decided to peek around the sewers on the east side of the city. The ranger did not recall where they ended up, but did remember them running into big skeleton bats. Aerikoth dryly commented that he was not disappointed he was absent from the encounter. Dermot continued, saying he wouldn’t be surprised if that was close to where they were going now. Rosten shivered slightly at Dermot’s description, noting there were all sorts of horrors down there. This prompted Aerikoth to recall the party’s previous encounter in the sewers with the Shore Patrol, a former gang turned into powerful undead - perhaps by the dark priestess they were going to encounter, said the wizard.


----------



## Carlo-One

The four adventurers entered the Old Beard in a serious mood, with Rosten wringing out the rainwater from his bandana in the entrance. A sea captain was just taking his leave of Jonson the bartender, who wished him a safe journey on the morrow. After they watched him depart, Lloria and Rosten giving him particular scrutiny, the hin went over to the bar for a round of drinks, while the others walked over to where the elf Lomilith was sitting. He uttered an obviously forced laugh and tried to welcome them heartily, but the morose elf’s comportment would fool no one. He did perk up slightly when Dermot said he would be done for the evening soon and Rosten brought over the drinks.

Lloria pulled out her copy of the sewer map and set it down on a table, tapping it with a finger and telling Lomilith to show them the way. The elf rapidly downed his ale, drinking with a shaky hand and looking around, before lowering his voice and informing them the sewer entrance was right outside the tavern. He recounted how he went down it, followed some twists and turns, then came up to a north-facing door, behind which he heard movement of multiple things. Lomilith said he didn’t know exactly what they were up to, but it was clear to that door. Lloria tapped her finger on the map again and asked the elf to point it out, which he did.

This appeared to draw the attention of two mercenaries at a nearby table, who looked over at the map, one shrugging to the other. Dermot gave a vague nod at the nearest merc as Lloria marked the route and rolled the map back up to stow it away. Lomilith gulped down another drink from the round Rosten had bought and, after confirming he was done with the group, halfheartedly wished them good luck and walked out without looking back, but shaking a bit.

The two mercenaries wandered over to the bar and asked Jonson something, clearly paying attention to the adventurers. Rosten downed another ale himself and hissed to his comrades that he didn’t like those swabs talking about them meeting Lomilith, although the hin agreed with Dermot that they couldn’t go butchering them in a tavern. At this point the two mercenaries decided to come over and introduce themselves as Thorsan and Yendil, since they were wondering if the adventurers had a job and could use another pair of swords. This drew a number of looks among the companions, before Dermot answered that it was barely paying enough as it were. The two mercs admitted that they were not in good graces with the Mercenaries Guild, not being part of an official company, so were looking for whatever work they could get. Thorsan said that for 200 gold to spare, they were available.

Dermot ignored an inquiry about the adventurers’ names, but gave a story of how their friend Thessar on the Shore might have use for some hands, giving 200 gold to Thorsan despite Aerikoth expressing the fact he did not see a need for them. The merc’s eyes gleamed at the coin and he assured the ranger that the two of them would be sure to head there, after they finished their next round. Yendil piped up and said they had better settle their tab, now that they could, which earned him an elbow from his companion. Thorsan went over to the bar and plunked some coins down for another round, as Rosten muttered their two names to himself. The hin observed that they now knew their faces and Thessar’s names, but reckoned that could be solved soon enough though, and time was a-wasting for them to get on with their business. _(I have to say it was no surprise to me that Thorsan and Yendil do not appear again in these chronicles. --R_)


----------

